# CR-ROM all gone!



## dgp1939 (Oct 9, 2003)

Please consider me barely capable of operating a computer in your responses! My CD-ROM drive has disappeared from my computer, probably as a result of a virus. It is a no-show everywhere from BIOS to msinfo32. Forget Device Manager and everything else. msonfo shows cdrom.sys to be stopped. 

The drive drawer opens and closes normally. The drive rotates but does not run up to speed with my driver CD in it.

Ran a bunch of cleaners to no avail. How can a driver be installed if the CD-Rom Drive is inaccessable?

Running XP on a Dell Dimension 4500. Have considered powering down, opening the computer, unplugging the drive, and then powering up and back down and re-connecting, but also think {4D36E965-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318} has been messed with too. Shows no Upper or Lower Limits, whatever they are.

Any ideas?


----------



## huggie54 (Feb 17, 2008)

hiya,have you tried a system restore back to a date when it was working ok,if that does not work try disconnecting the optical drive,reboot fully,shutdown again then reconnect the drive,any good?


----------



## rosiesdad (Jul 13, 2010)

I recall having this issue, my fix involved going in the registery and deleting upper and lower filters.
Here is a reference, its worth a try. http://support.microsoft.com/kb/929461


----------



## dgp1939 (Oct 9, 2003)

Thank you, huggie. Restore is also blocked. Can only restore to right now. Have considered your suggestion, and if time permits today, will try it.


----------



## dgp1939 (Oct 9, 2003)

Thanks, but Upper & Lower filters are not there! Very thorough little critter got in via Hotmail.


----------



## rosiesdad (Jul 13, 2010)

Next try sfc /scannow from the run command.

It may restore the registry.

http://www.microsoft.com/resources/...ddocs/en-us/system_file_checker.mspx?mfr=true

You may need your xp install disc.


----------



## dgp1939 (Oct 9, 2003)

Thank you. will try.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

If that doesn't work:

Go to *Start *- *Run *and copy and paste the following:

*regedit /e C:\look.txt "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Cdrom"*

You won't see anything happen and it will only take a second. You will find the report it creates at C:\look.txt. Please open it in Notepad and then copy and paste the report here.


----------



## dgp1939 (Oct 9, 2003)

What I found @ C:\look.txt

Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Cdrom]
"DependOnGroup"=hex(7):53,00,43,00,53,00,49,00,20,00,6d,00,69,00,6e,00,69,00,\
70,00,6f,00,72,00,74,00,00,00,00,00
"ErrorControl"=dword:00000001
"Group"="SCSI CDROM Class"
"Start"=dword:00000001
"Tag"=dword:00000002
"Type"=dword:00000001
"DisplayName"="CD-ROM Driver"
"ImagePath"=hex(2):53,00,79,00,73,00,74,00,65,00,6d,00,33,00,32,00,5c,00,44,00,\
52,00,49,00,56,00,45,00,52,00,53,00,5c,00,63,00,64,00,72,00,6f,00,6d,00,2e,\
00,73,00,79,00,73,00,00,00
"AutoRun"=dword:00000000
"AutoRunAlwaysDisable"=hex(7):4e,00,45,00,43,00,20,00,20,00,20,00,20,00,20,00,\
4d,00,42,00,52,00,2d,00,37,00,20,00,20,00,20,00,00,00,4e,00,45,00,43,00,20,\
00,20,00,20,00,20,00,20,00,4d,00,42,00,52,00,2d,00,37,00,2e,00,34,00,20,00,\
00,00,50,00,49,00,4f,00,4e,00,45,00,45,00,52,00,20,00,43,00,48,00,41,00,4e,\
00,47,00,52,00,20,00,44,00,52,00,4d,00,2d,00,31,00,38,00,30,00,34,00,58,00,\
00,00,50,00,49,00,4f,00,4e,00,45,00,45,00,52,00,20,00,43,00,44,00,2d,00,52,\
00,4f,00,4d,00,20,00,44,00,52,00,4d,00,2d,00,36,00,33,00,32,00,34,00,58,00,\
00,00,50,00,49,00,4f,00,4e,00,45,00,45,00,52,00,20,00,43,00,44,00,2d,00,52,\
00,4f,00,4d,00,20,00,44,00,52,00,4d,00,2d,00,36,00,32,00,34,00,58,00,20,00,\
00,00,54,00,4f,00,52,00,69,00,53,00,41,00,4e,00,20,00,43,00,44,00,2d,00,52,\
00,4f,00,4d,00,20,00,43,00,44,00,52,00,5f,00,43,00,33,00,36,00,00,00,00,00

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Cdrom\Enum]
"Count"=dword:00000000
"NextInstance"=dword:00000000


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Go to Start - Run - type the following and then click OK.

*Dxdiag*

It will take a minute or two to gather information.

Then on the main page where it opens, at the bottom, click on "Save all information" and save the report in Notepad. Then copy and paste the report in your next reply please.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Also, how did you remove the virus? What software did you run?


----------



## dgp1939 (Oct 9, 2003)

------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 10/4/2011, 09:31:45
Machine name: DPS-TOOFLISS
Operating System: Windows XP Home Edition (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 2 (2600.xpsp_sp2_gdr.100216-1441)
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: Dell Computer Corporation 
System Model: DIM4500 
BIOS: BIOS Date: 07/18/02 13:31:28 Ver: 08.00.00
Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.00GHz
Memory: 254MB RAM
Page File: 604MB used, 3636MB available
Windows Dir: C:\WINDOWS
DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
DxDiag Version: 5.03.2600.2180 32bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
DirectX Files Tab: No problems found.
Display Tab 1: No problems found.
Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
Sound Tab 2: No problems found.
Music Tab: No problems found.
Input Tab: No problems found.
Network Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D: 0/4 (n/a)
DirectDraw: 0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectPlay: 0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow: 0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
Card name: NVIDIA GeForce4 MX 420
Manufacturer: NVIDIA
Chip type: GeForce4 MX 420
DAC type: Integrated RAMDAC
Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0172&SUBSYS_015A10DE&REV_A3
Display Memory: 64.0 MB
Current Mode: 1280 x 720 (32 bit) (60Hz)
Monitor: Plug and Play Monitor
Monitor Max Res: 1600,1200
Driver Name: nv4_disp.dll
Driver Version: 6.14.0010.5216 (English)
DDI Version: 9 (or higher)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Driver Date/Size: 10/6/2003 14:16:00, 4246528 bytes
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
WHQL Date Stamp: n/a
VDD: n/a
Mini VDD: nv4_mini.sys
Mini VDD Date: 10/6/2003 14:16:00, 1550043 bytes
Device Identifier: {D7B71E3E-4232-11CF-0E67-502102C2CB35}
Vendor ID: 0x10DE
Device ID: 0x0172
SubSys ID: 0x015A10DE
Revision ID: 0x00A3
Revision ID: 0x00A3
Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_A ModeMPEG2_B ModeMPEG2_C ModeMPEG2_D 
Deinterlace Caps: {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
Registry: OK
DDraw Status: Enabled
D3D Status: Enabled
AGP Status: Enabled
DDraw Test Result: Not run
D3D7 Test Result: Not run
D3D8 Test Result: Not run
D3D9 Test Result: Not run

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
Description: SB Live! Wave Device
Default Sound Playback: Yes
Default Voice Playback: Yes
Hardware ID: PCI\VEN_1102&DEV_0002&SUBSYS_80221102&REV_07
Manufacturer ID: 1
Product ID: 100
Type: WDM
Driver Name: emu10k1f.sys
Driver Version: 5.12.0001.3511 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
Date and Size: 9/13/2001 14:09:48, 777088 bytes
Other Files: 
Driver Provider: Creative
HW Accel Level: Full
Cap Flags: 0xF5F
Min/Max Sample Rate: 5000, 48000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 33, 32
Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 33, 32
HW Memory: 0
Voice Management: Yes
EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: Yes, Yes
I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No
Registry: OK
Sound Test Result: Not run

Description: Modem #2 Line Playback (emulated)
Default Sound Playback: No
Default Voice Playback: No
 Hardware ID: 
Manufacturer ID: 1
Product ID: 81
Type: Emulated
Driver Name: 
Driver Version: 
Driver Attributes: 
WHQL Logo'd: 
Date and Size: 
Other Files: 
Driver Provider: 
HW Accel Level: Full
Cap Flags: 0x0
Min/Max Sample Rate: 0, 0
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 0, 0
Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
HW Memory: 0
Voice Management: No
EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No
Registry: OK
Sound Test Result: Not run

---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
Description: SB Live! Wave Device
Default Sound Capture: Yes
Default Voice Capture: Yes
Driver Name: emu10k1f.sys
Driver Version: 5.12.0001.3511 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Date and Size: 9/13/2001 14:09:48, 777088 bytes
Cap Flags: 0x41
Format Flags: 0xFFF

Description: Modem #2 Line Record (emulated)
Default Sound Capture: No
Default Voice Capture: No
Driver Name: 
Driver Version: 
Driver Attributes: 
Date and Size: 
Cap Flags: 0x20
Format Flags: 0x0

-----------
DirectMusic
-----------
DLS Path: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\drivers\GM.DLS
DLS Version: 1.00.0016.0002
Acceleration: n/a
Ports: Microsoft Synthesizer, Software (Not Kernel Mode), Output, DLS, Internal, Default Port
SB Live! Wave Device, Software (Kernel Mode), Output, DLS, Internal
Microsoft MIDI Mapper [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
A: SB Live! MIDI Synth [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
B: SB Live! MIDI Synth [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
SB Live! Soft Synth [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
SB Live! MIDI UART [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, External
Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
SB Live! MIDI UART [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Input, No DLS, External
Registry: OK
Test Result: Not run

-------------------
DirectInput Devices
-------------------
Device Name: Mouse
Attached: 1
Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
FF Driver: n/a

Device Name: Keyboard
Attached: 1
Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
FF Driver: n/a

Device Name: 2600 Series
Attached: 1
Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x043D, 0x011D
FF Driver: n/a

Device Name: FX3000
Attached: 0
Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x045E, 0x010D
FF Driver: n/a

Poll w/ Interrupt: No
Registry: OK

-----------
USB Devices
-----------
+ USB Root Hub
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x8086, 0x24C4
| Matching Device ID: usb\root_hub
| Service: usbhub
| Driver: usbhub.sys, 8/4/2004 02:08:42, 57600 bytes
| Driver: usbd.sys, 8/18/2001 08:00:00, 4736 bytes
| 
+-+ Logitech USB WheelMouse
| | Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC00C
| | Location: USB Optical Mouse
| | Matching Device ID: usb\vid_046d&pid_c00c
| | Service: HidUsb
| | Driver: hidclass.sys, 8/4/2004 02:08:19, 36224 bytes
| | Driver: hidparse.sys, 8/4/2004 02:08:16, 24960 bytes
| | Driver: hid.dll, 8/4/2004 03:56:42, 20992 bytes
| | Driver: hidusb.sys, 8/18/2001 08:00:00, 9600 bytes
| | 
| +-+ Logitech USB WheelMouse
| | | Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC00C
| | | Matching Device ID: hid\vid_046d&pid_c00c
| | | Service: mouhid
| | | Driver: mouclass.sys, 8/4/2004 01:58:32, 23040 bytes
| | | Driver: mouhid.sys, 8/18/2001 08:00:00, 12160 bytes

----------------
Gameport Devices
----------------
+ Intel(R) 82801BA/CA PCI Bridge - 244E
| Location: PCI bus 0, device 30, function 0
| Matching Device ID: pci\ven_8086&dev_244e
| Service: pci
| 
+-+ Creative Game Port
| | Location: PCI bus 2, device 2, function 1
| | Matching Device ID: pci\ven_1102&dev_7002&subsys_00201102
| | Service: gameenum
| | Driver: gameenum.sys, 8/4/2004 02:08:22, 10624 bytes
| | 
| +-+ Generic Game port Device
| | | Vendor/Product ID: 0x045E, 0x010D
| | | Matching Device ID: gameport\gamedevice
| | | Service: hidgame
| | | OEMData: 10 00 00 00 04 00 00 00
| | | Driver: hidclass.sys, 8/4/2004 02:08:19, 36224 bytes
| | | Driver: hidparse.sys, 8/4/2004 02:08:16, 24960 bytes
| | | Driver: hid.dll, 8/4/2004 03:56:42, 20992 bytes
| | | Driver: hidgame.sys, 8/17/2001 15:02:32, 8576 bytes
| | | 
| | +-+ HID-compliant game controller
| | | | Vendor/Product ID: 0x045E, 0x010D
| | | | Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_game
| | | | OEMData: 10 00 00 00 04 00 00 00

------------
PS/2 Devices
------------
+ Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
| Matching Device ID: *pnp0303
| Service: i8042prt
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 8/4/2004 02:14:36, 52736 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 8/4/2004 01:58:32, 24576 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Keyboard Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_kbd
| Upper Filters: kbdclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 8/4/2004 04:01:07, 40840 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 8/4/2004 01:58:32, 24576 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Mouse Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_mou
| Upper Filters: mouclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 8/4/2004 04:01:07, 40840 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 8/4/2004 01:58:32, 23040 bytes

----------------------------
DirectPlay Service Providers
----------------------------
DirectPlay8 Modem Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
DirectPlay8 IPX Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
Internet TCP/IP Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpwsockx.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
IPX Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpwsockx.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
Modem Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpmodemx.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
Serial Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpmodemx.dll (5.03.2600.2180)

DirectPlay Voice Wizard Tests: Full Duplex: Passed, Half Duplex: Passed, Mic: Passed
DirectPlay Test Result: Not run
Registry: OK

-------------------
DirectPlay Adapters
-------------------
DirectPlay8 Modem Service Provider: Conexant HSF V92 56K RTAD Speakerphone PCI Modem
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider: COM1
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider: COM3
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider: Local Area Connection - IPv4 -

-----------------------
DirectPlay Voice Codecs
-----------------------
Voxware VR12 1.4kbit/s
Voxware SC06 6.4kbit/s
Voxware SC03 3.2kbit/s
MS-PCM 64 kbit/s
MS-ADPCM 32.8 kbit/s
Microsoft GSM 6.10 13 kbit/s
TrueSpeech(TM) 8.6 kbit/s

-------------------------
DirectPlay Lobbyable Apps
-------------------------

------------------------
Disk & DVD/CD-ROM Drives
------------------------
Drive: C:
Free Space: 31.0 GB
Total Space: 76.3 GB
File System: NTFS
Model: ST380013A

--------------
System Devices
--------------
Name: Intel(R) 82801DB/DBM USB 2.0 Enhanced Host Controller - 24CD
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24CD&SUBSYS_01321028&REV_01\3&267A616A&0&EF
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 02:08:37, 26624 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 02:08:42, 142976 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 03:56:46, 74240 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 02:08:42, 57600 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\hccoin.dll, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 03:56:42, 7168 bytes

Name: Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24CB&SUBSYS_01321028&REV_01\3&267A616A&0&F9
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 01:59:41, 25088 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 01:59:42, 95360 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pciide.sys, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 8/18/2001 08:00:00, 3328 bytes

Name: Standard Universal PCI to USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24C7&SUBSYS_01321028&REV_01\3&267A616A&0&EA
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 02:08:37, 20480 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 02:08:42, 142976 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 03:56:46, 74240 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 02:08:42, 57600 bytes

Name: Standard Universal PCI to USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24C4&SUBSYS_01321028&REV_01\3&267A616A&0&E9
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 02:08:37, 20480 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 02:08:42, 142976 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 03:56:46, 74240 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 02:08:42, 57600 bytes

Name: Intel(R) 82801DB/DBM SMBus Controller - 24C3
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24C3&SUBSYS_01321028&REV_01\3&267A616A&0&FB
Driver: n/a

Name: Standard Universal PCI to USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24C2&SUBSYS_01321028&REV_01\3&267A616A&0&E8
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 02:08:37, 20480 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 02:08:42, 142976 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 03:56:46, 74240 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 02:08:42, 57600 bytes

Name: Intel(R) 82801DB LPC Interface Controller - 24C0
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24C0&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_01\3&267A616A&0&F8
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\isapnp.sys, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 8/18/2001 08:00:00, 35840 bytes

Name: Intel(R) 82801BA/CA PCI Bridge - 244E
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_244E&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_81\3&267A616A&0&F0
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) 82845 Processor to AGP Controller - 1A31
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1A31&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_11\3&267A616A&0&08
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\AGP440.SYS, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 02:07:41, 42368 bytes

Name: Intel(R) 82845 Processor to I/O Controller - 1A30
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1A30&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_11\3&267A616A&0&00
Driver: n/a

Name: Conexant HSF V92 56K RTAD Speakerphone PCI Modem
Device ID: PCI\VEN_14F1&DEV_2016&SUBSYS_021913E0&REV_01\4&2AF9ED5&0&08F0
Driver: C:\Program Files\CONEXANT\CNXT_MODEM_PCI_VEN_14F1&DEV_2016&SUBSYS_021913E0\hxfsetup.exe, 0.00.0000.0000 (English), 6/1/2001 23:00:56, 245760 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\amosnt.sys, 2.00.0001.0001 (English), 7/25/2001 17:56:48, 167309 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\basic2.sys, 2.00.0001.0001 (English), 7/18/2001 19:01:56, 77426 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\fallback.sys, 2.00.0001.0001 (English), 7/18/2001 19:04:04, 310899 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\faxnt.sys, 2.00.0001.0001 (English), 7/18/2001 19:05:26, 217019 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\fsksnt.sys, 2.00.0001.0001 (English), 7/18/2001 19:06:12, 127405 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\hsf_cnxt.sys, 5.00.0001.0001 (English), 7/25/2001 17:58:28, 584336 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\k56nt.sys, 2.00.0001.0001 (English), 7/18/2001 19:06:40, 426783 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\rksample.sys, 2.00.0001.0001 (English), 7/18/2001 19:01:38, 67654 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\soar.sys, 2.00.0001.0001 (English), 7/18/2001 18:58:10, 48494 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\spkpnt.sys, 2.00.0001.0001 (English), 7/18/2001 19:07:00, 80449 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\tonesnt.sys, 2.00.0001.0001 (English), 7/18/2001 19:04:26, 56607 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\v124nt.sys, 2.00.0001.0001 (English), 7/18/2001 19:01:20, 534125 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\del0219.cty, 7/25/2001 13:23:00, 119224 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\hsfinst.dll, 5.00.0001.0001 (English), 5/1/2001 12:01:10, 11562 bytes

Name: Creative Game Port
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1102&DEV_7002&SUBSYS_00201102&REV_07\4&2AF9ED5&0&11F0
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\gameenum.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 02:08:22, 10624 bytes

Name: Creative SB Live! Value (WDM)
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1102&DEV_0002&SUBSYS_80221102&REV_07\4&2AF9ED5&0&10F0
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ksuser.dll, 5.03.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 03:56:42, 4096 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ksproxy.ax, 5.03.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 03:56:57, 130048 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ks.sys, 5.03.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 02:15:21, 140928 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\drmk.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 02:07:58, 60288 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\portcls.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 02:15:49, 145792 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\stream.sys, 5.03.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 02:08:02, 48640 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\wdmaud.drv, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 03:56:57, 23552 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\emu10k1f.sys, 5.12.0001.3511 (English), 9/13/2001 14:09:48, 777088 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\2gmgsmt.sf2, 12/15/1998 12:47:06, 2090170 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\sfman32.dll, 4.06.0000.3301 (English), 7/11/2001 07:41:52, 51200 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\devldr32.exe, 1.00.0000.0022 (English), 8/31/2001 09:44:30, 25600 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\sblfx.dll, 5.12.0001.3210 (English), 2/20/2001 21:00:00, 495616 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctwdm32.dll, 5.00.0000.2003 (English), 7/11/2001 07:35:06, 3584 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\devcon32.dll, 4.06.0000.0658 (English), 8/4/2001 09:03:34, 352256 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\a3d.dll, 80.00.0000.0003 (English), 10/14/1998 12:03:00, 59392 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\sfman.sys, 4.10.0000.3302 (English), 8/31/2001 09:37:58, 36992 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ctlface.sys, 5.12.0001.2110 (English), 7/11/2001 07:34:52, 6912 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\eapci2m.ecw, 1/21/1999 13:31:36, 2259070 bytes

Name: Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethernet NIC
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10EC&DEV_8139&SUBSYS_000113E0&REV_10\4&2AF9ED5&0&00F0
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\RTL8139.sys, 5.398.0613.2003 (English), 8/4/2004 01:31:32, 20992 bytes

Name: NVIDIA GeForce4 MX 420
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0172&SUBSYS_015A10DE&REV_A3\4&2D478306&0&0008
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\nv4_mini.sys, 6.14.0010.5216 (English), 10/6/2003 14:16:00, 1550043 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvinstnt.dll, 6.14.0010.5216 (English), 10/6/2003 14:16:00, 131072 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe, 6.14.0010.5216 (English), 10/6/2003 14:16:00, 81920 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvcod.dll, 10/6/2003 14:16:00, 27136 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nv4_disp.dll, 6.14.0010.5216 (English), 10/6/2003 14:16:00, 4246528 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvoglnt.dll, 6.14.0010.5216 (English), 10/6/2003 14:16:00, 3551232 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvcpl.dll, 6.14.0010.5216 (English), 10/6/2003 14:16:00, 5058560 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvmctray.dll, 6.14.0010.5216 (English), 10/6/2003 14:16:00, 49152 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nview.dll, 6.14.0010.5216 (English), 10/6/2003 14:16:00, 1126400 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvwddi.dll, 6.14.0010.5216 (English), 10/6/2003 14:16:00, 35328 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvappbar.exe, 6.14.0010.5216 (English), 10/6/2003 14:16:00, 393216 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvwdmcpl.dll, 6.14.0010.5216 (English), 10/6/2003 14:16:00, 1470537 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvshell.dll, 6.14.0010.5216 (English), 10/6/2003 14:16:00, 430152 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvtuicpl.cpl, 6.14.0010.5216 (English), 10/6/2003 14:16:00, 73728 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nwiz.exe, 6.14.0010.5216 (English), 10/6/2003 14:16:00, 741376 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nviewimg.dll, 6.14.0010.5216 (English), 10/6/2003 14:16:00, 552960 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\keystone.exe, 6.14.0010.5216 (English), 10/6/2003 14:16:00, 290816 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvnt4cpl.dll, 6.14.0010.5216 (English), 10/6/2003 14:16:00, 225280 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\help\nvcpl.hlp, 10/6/2003 14:16:00, 65413 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\help\nvwcplen.hlp, 10/6/2003 14:16:00, 35984 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\nview\generic.tvp, 10/6/2003 14:16:00, 30902 bytes

------------------
DirectX Components
------------------
ddraw.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:56:42 266240 bytes
ddrawex.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:56:42 27136 bytes
dxapi.sys: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 05:00:00 10496 bytes
d3d8.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:56:41 1179648 bytes
d3d8thk.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:56:41 8192 bytes
d3d9.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:56:41 1689088 bytes
d3dim.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 05:00:00 436224 bytes
d3dim700.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:56:41 825344 bytes
d3dramp.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 05:00:00 590336 bytes
d3drm.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 05:00:00 350208 bytes
d3dxof.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 05:00:00 47616 bytes
d3dpmesh.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 05:00:00 34816 bytes
dplay.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 English Final Retail 8/18/2001 08:00:00 33040 bytes
dplayx.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:56:42 229888 bytes
dpmodemx.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:56:42 23552 bytes
dpwsock.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 English Final Retail 8/18/2001 08:00:00 42768 bytes
dpwsockx.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:56:42 57344 bytes
dplaysvr.exe: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:56:48 30208 bytes
dpnsvr.exe: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:56:48 18432 bytes
dpnet.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:56:42 375296 bytes
dpnlobby.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:56:03 3584 bytes
dpnaddr.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:56:03 3584 bytes
dpvoice.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:56:42 212480 bytes
dpvsetup.exe: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:56:48 83456 bytes
dpvvox.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:56:42 116736 bytes
dpvacm.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:56:42 21504 bytes
dpnhpast.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:56:42 35328 bytes
dpnhupnp.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:56:42 60928 bytes
dpserial.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 English Final Retail 8/18/2001 08:00:00 53520 bytes
dinput.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:56:42 159232 bytes
dinput8.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:56:42 181760 bytes
dimap.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 05:00:00 44032 bytes
diactfrm.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 05:00:00 467968 bytes
joy.cpl: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:56:57 68608 bytes
gcdef.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 05:00:00 223232 bytes
pid.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:56:44 35328 bytes
gameenum.sys: 5.01.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 02:08:22 10624 bytes
hidgame.sys: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/17/2001 15:02:32 8576 bytes
dsound.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:56:42 367616 bytes
dsound3d.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:56:42 1294336 bytes
dswave.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:56:42 19456 bytes
dsdmo.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:56:42 181760 bytes
dsdmoprp.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:56:42 71680 bytes
dmusic.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:56:42 104448 bytes
dmband.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:56:42 28672 bytes
dmcompos.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:56:42 61440 bytes
dmime.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:56:42 181248 bytes
dmloader.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:56:42 35840 bytes
dmstyle.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:56:42 105984 bytes
dmsynth.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:56:42 103424 bytes
dmscript.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:56:42 82432 bytes
system.dll: 1.01.4322.2463 English Final Retail 9/25/2011 03:43:17 1232896 bytes
dx7vb.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:56:42 619008 bytes
dx8vb.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:56:42 1227264 bytes
dxdiagn.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:56:42 2113536 bytes
mfc40.dll: 4.01.0000.6140 English Final Retail 8/18/2001 08:00:00 924432 bytes
mfc42.dll: 6.02.4131.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:56:42 1028096 bytes
wsock32.dll: 5.01.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:56:46 22528 bytes
amstream.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:56:41 70656 bytes
devenum.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:56:42 59904 bytes
dxmasf.dll: 6.04.0009.1133 English Final Retail 8/22/2006 04:05:26 498742 bytes
mciqtz.drv: 4.00.0096.0729 English Final Retail 8/17/1998 05:21:54 11776 bytes
mciqtz32.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:56:42 35328 bytes
mpg2splt.ax: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:56:57 148992 bytes
msdmo.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:56:43 14336 bytes
encapi.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:56:42 20480 bytes
qasf.dll: 11.00.5721.5145 English Final Retail 10/18/2006 21:47:18 211456 bytes
qcap.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:56:44 192512 bytes
qdv.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:56:44 279040 bytes
qdvd.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:56:44 385024 bytes
qedit.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:56:44 562176 bytes
qedwipes.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:56:24 733696 bytes
quartz.dll: 6.05.2600.3665 English Final Retail 2/5/2010 14:40:58 1291264 bytes
quartz.vxd: Final Retail 8/17/1998 05:21:56 5672 bytes
strmdll.dll: 4.01.0000.3938 English Final Retail 8/26/2009 04:16:37 247326 bytes
vidx16.dll: 0.00.0000.0000 English Final Retail 8/17/1998 05:21:56 10240 bytes
iac25_32.ax: 2.00.0005.0053 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:56:57 199680 bytes
ir41_32.ax: 4.51.0016.0003 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:56:57 848384 bytes
ir41_qc.dll: 4.30.0062.0002 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:56:42 120320 bytes
ir41_qcx.dll: 4.30.0064.0001 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:56:42 338432 bytes
ir50_32.dll: 5.2562.0015.0055 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:56:42 755200 bytes
ir50_qc.dll: 5.00.0063.0048 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:56:42 200192 bytes
ir50_qcx.dll: 5.00.0064.0048 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:56:42 183808 bytes
ivfsrc.ax: 5.10.0002.0051 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:56:57 154624 bytes
mswebdvd.dll: 6.05.2600.3610 English Final Retail 8/5/2009 05:11:47 204800 bytes
ks.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 02:15:21 140928 bytes
ksproxy.ax: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:56:57 130048 bytes
ksuser.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:56:42 4096 bytes
stream.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 02:08:02 48640 bytes
mspclock.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 01:58:38 5376 bytes
mspqm.sys: 5.01.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 01:58:40 4992 bytes
mskssrv.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 01:58:41 7552 bytes
swenum.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 01:58:41 4352 bytes
mstee.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 01:58:38 5504 bytes
bdaplgin.ax: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:56:57 18432 bytes
bdasup.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 02:10:12 11776 bytes
msdvbnp.ax: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:56:57 56832 bytes
psisdecd.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:56:44 363520 bytes
psisrndr.ax: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:56:57 33280 bytes
ipsink.ax: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:56:57 16384 bytes
mpeg2data.ax: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:56:57 118272 bytes
ndisip.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 02:10:12 10880 bytes
mpe.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 02:10:12 15360 bytes
streamip.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 02:10:12 15360 bytes
msvidctl.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:56:43 1428480 bytes
slip.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 02:10:16 11136 bytes
nabtsfec.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 02:10:28 85376 bytes
ccdecode.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 02:10:16 17024 bytes
vbisurf.ax: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:56:57 30720 bytes
msyuv.dll: 5.03.2600.3649 English Final Retail 11/27/2009 13:33:35 17920 bytes
kstvtune.ax: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:56:57 61952 bytes
ksxbar.ax: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:56:57 43008 bytes
kswdmcap.ax: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:56:57 90624 bytes
vfwwdm32.dll: 5.01.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:56:46 53760 bytes
wstcodec.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 02:10:21 19328 bytes
wstdecod.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:56:46 50688 bytes
msdv.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 02:09:58 51328 bytes

------------------
DirectShow Filters
------------------

WDM Streaming VBI Codecs:
NABTS/FEC VBI Codec,0x00200000,2,1,,5.03.2600.2180
CC Decoder,0x00200000,2,1,,5.03.2600.2180
WST Codec,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.2180

DirectShow Filters:
WMAudio Decoder DMO,0x00800800,1,1,,
WMAPro over S/PDIF DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMA Voice Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
Mpeg4s Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMV Screen decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMVideo Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg43 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg4 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMT MuxDeMux Filter,0x00200000,0,0,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Full Screen Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3665
WMT VIH2 Fix,0x00200000,1,1,WLXVAFilt.dll",
Record Queue,0x00200000,1,1,WLXVAFilt.dll",
WMT Switch Filter,0x00200000,1,1,WLXVAFilt.dll",
WMT Virtual Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,WLXVAFilt.dll",
WMT DV Extract,0x00200000,1,1,WLXVAFilt.dll",
WMT Virtual Source,0x00200000,0,1,WLXVAFilt.dll",
WMT Sample Information Filter,0x00200000,1,1,WLXVAFilt.dll",
DV Muxer,0x00400000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.2180
SB MP3 Writer,0x00200000,1,0,,
Color Space Converter,0x00400001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3665
WM ASF Reader,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmpsrcwp.dll,11.00.5721.5145
AVI Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3665
WMT AudioAnalyzer,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
VGA 16 Color Ditherer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3665
Indeo® video 5.10 Compression Filter,0x00200000,1,1,ir50_32.dll,5.2562.0015.0055
Windows Media Audio Decoder,0x00800001,1,1,msadds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
AC3 Parser Filter,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.2600.2180
WMT Format Conversion,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
StreamBufferSink,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,
WMT Black Frame Generator,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
MJPEG Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3665
Indeo® video 5.10 Decompression Filter,0x00640000,1,1,ir50_32.dll,5.2562.0015.0055
WMT Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Microsoft Screen Video Decompressor,0x00800000,1,1,msscds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
MPEG-I Stream Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3665
SAMI (CC) Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3665
MPEG Layer-3 Decoder,0x00810000,1,1,l3codecx.ax,1.06.0000.0051
MPEG-2 Splitter,0x005fffff,1,0,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.2600.2180
Internal LMRT Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,LMRTREND.dll,6.00.0004.0827
MP4 Source,0x00600000,0,0,MP4Splitter.ax,1.00.0000.0002
ACELP.net Sipro Lab Audio Decoder,0x00800001,1,1,acelpdec.ax,1.04.0000.0000
Render Dib New,0x00200000,1,1,ezrgb24.ax,1.00.0000.0000
WMS Filter,0x00400000,0,1,CTWMSFLT.dll,1.10.0000.0000
Internal Script Command Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3665
MPEG Audio Decoder,0x03680001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3665
File Source (Netshow URL),0x00400000,0,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ACDFX Filter,0x00200000,1,1,ACDFX.ax,2.00.0001.0027
TrueMotion 2.0 Decompressor,0x00600001,1,1,tm20dec.ax,1.00.0000.0001
WMT Import Filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
DV Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Bitmap Generate,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Windows Media Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,wmvds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
Video Mixing Renderer 9,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,
Windows Media Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,wmv8ds32.ax,8.00.0000.4000
WMT VIH2 Fix,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Record Queue,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
ACDWaterMark,0x00200000,1,1,ACDWaterMark.ax,2.00.0000.0001
HP VTK MPEG-1 Encoder,0x00200000,3,3,hpqvtk01.dll,100.00.0128.0000
MP4 Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,MP4Splitter.ax,1.00.0000.0002
Windows Media Multiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASX file Parser,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASX v.2 file Parser,0x00600000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
NSC file Parser,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ACM Wrapper,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3665
CoreAAC Audio Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,,
Windows Media source filter,0x00600000,0,2,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
Video Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3665
Frame Eater,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
MPEG-2 Video Stream Analyzer,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,
Line 21 Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Video Port Manager,0x00600000,2,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3665
WST Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,wstdecod.dll,5.03.2600.2180
Video Renderer,0x00400000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3665
File Writer,0x00200000,1,0,WLXVAFilt.dll",
HP VTK Rotate Filter,0x00200000,1,1,hpqvtk01.dll,100.00.0128.0000
WM ASF Writer,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
WMT Sample Information Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
VBI Surface Allocator,0x00600000,1,1,vbisurf.ax,5.03.2600.2180
Microsoft MPEG-4 Video Decompressor,0x00800000,1,1,mpg4ds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
File writer,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
SB MP3 Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,,
WMT Log Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WMT Virtual Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WAV Dest,0x00000000,0,0,,
DVD Navigator,0x00200000,0,2,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Overlay Mixer2,0x00400000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Cutlist File Source,0x00200000,0,1,qcut.dll,6.00.0002.0902
AVI Draw,0x00600064,9,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3665
.RAM file Parser,0x00600000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
WMT DirectX Transform Wrapper,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
G.711 Codec,0x00200000,1,1,g711codc.ax,5.01.2600.0000
MPEG-2 Demultiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.2600.2180
DV Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Indeo® audio software,0x00500000,1,1,iac25_32.ax,2.00.0005.0053
ACDEncodeRM,0x00200000,2,0,ACDEncodeRM.ax,2.00.0000.0027
Windows Media Update Filter,0x00400000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
AC3 Source Filter,0x00400000,0,1,AC3Filt.dll,1.00.0002.0000
ASF DIB Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF ACM Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF ICM Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF URL Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF JPEG Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF DJPEG Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF embedded stuff Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
9x8Resize,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WIA Stream Snapshot Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wiasf.ax,1.00.0000.0000
HP VTK Frame Grabber Filter,0x00200000,1,1,hpqvtk01.dll,100.00.0128.0000
URL StreamRenderer,0x00600000,1,0,LMRTREND.dll,6.00.0004.0827
Lava Filter,0x00200000,1,1,CTOozicFt.dll,1.01.0000.0000
Allocator Fix,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
SampleGrabber,0x00200000,1,1,qedit.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Null Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,qedit.dll,6.05.2600.2180
WMT Virtual Source,0x00200000,0,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x005fffff,1,0,mpeg2data.ax,
IVF source filter,0x00600000,0,1,ivfsrc.ax,5.10.0002.0051
WMT Interlacer,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
StreamBufferSource,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,
Smart Tee,0x00200000,1,2,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Overlay Mixer,0x00200000,0,0,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.2180
AVI Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3665
Ulead MPEG Splitter,0x00000000,0,0,,
Ulead MPEG Muxer,0x00000000,0,0,,
Uncompressed Domain Shot Detection Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
AVI/WAV File Source,0x00400000,0,2,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3665
MPEG4 Video Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,MP4Splitter.ax,1.00.0000.0002
QuickTime Movie Parser,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3665
Wave Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3665
MIDI Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3665
Multi-file Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3665
Lyric Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3665
File stream renderer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3665
XML Playlist,0x00400000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
HP VTK Resize Filter,0x00200000,1,1,hpqvtk01.dll,100.00.0128.0000
NVF Filter,0x00400000,0,1,CTNvfFlt.dll,1.00.0000.0000
ACDEncodeQT,0x00200000,0,0,ACDEncodeQT.ax,1.00.0000.0037
AVI Mux,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
MPEG4 Video Source,0x00600000,0,0,MP4Splitter.ax,1.00.0000.0002
Line 21 Decoder 2,0x00600002,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3665
File Source (Async.),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3665
File Source (URL),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3665
WMT DV Extract,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
PVTimeScale Plugin,0x00200000,1,1,Amsdspvt.dll,1.00.0000.0001
WMT Switch Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WMT Volume,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Stretch Video,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Windows Media Pad VU Data Grabber,0x00600000,1,0,wmmfilt.dll,1.01.2427.0000
Infinite Pin Tee Filter,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00200000,1,0,psisrndr.ax,6.05.2600.2180
QT Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3665
ShotBoundaryDet,0x00200000,1,1,wmmfilt.dll,1.01.2427.0000
MPEG Video Decoder,0x40000001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3665
Indeo® video 4.4 Decompression Filter,0x00640000,1,1,ir41_32.ax,4.51.0016.0003
Indeo® video 4.4 Compression Filter,0x00200000,1,1,ir41_32.ax,4.51.0016.0003

WDM Streaming Tee/Splitter Devices:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.2180

WDM Streaming Data Transforms:
Microsoft Kernel Acoustic Echo Canceller,0x00200000,2,2,,5.03.2600.2180
Microsoft Kernel GS Wavetable Synthesizer,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.2180
Microsoft Kernel DLS Synthesizer,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.2180
Microsoft Kernel DRM Audio Descrambler,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.2180

Video Compressors:
WMVideo Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo8 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MSScreen encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo9 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MSScreen 9 encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
DV Video Encoder,0x00200000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Indeo® video 5.10 Compression Filter,0x00100000,1,1,ir50_32.dll,5.2562.0015.0055
MJPEG Compressor,0x00200000,0,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3665
ACDV 2.0.1,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Cinepak Codec by Radius,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Intel 4:2:0 Video V2.50,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Intel Indeo(R) Video R3.2,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Intel Indeo® Video 4.5,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Indeo® video 5.10,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Intel IYUV codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Microsoft H.261 Video Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Microsoft H.263 Video Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Microsoft RLE,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Microsoft Video 1,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180

Audio Compressors:
WMA Voice Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WM Speech Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMAudio Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
IAC2,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3665
IMA ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3665
PCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3665
Microsoft ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3665
ACELP.net,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3665
DSP Group TrueSpeech(TM),0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3665
Windows Media Audio V1,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3665
Windows Media Audio V2,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3665
GSM 6.10,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3665
Microsoft G.723.1,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3665
CCITT A-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3665
CCITT u-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3665
MPEG Layer-3,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3665

Audio Capture Sources:
SB Live! Wave Device,0x00200000,0,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Modem #2 Line Record,0x00200000,0,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180

Midi Renderers:
A: SB Live! MIDI Synth,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3665
B: SB Live! MIDI Synth,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3665
Default MidiOut Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3665
Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3665
SB Live! MIDI UART,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3665
SB Live! Soft Synth,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3665

WDM Streaming Capture Devices:
,0x00000000,0,0,,
,0x00000000,0,0,,
,0x00000000,0,0,,
SB Live! MIDI UART,0x00200000,3,2,,5.03.2600.2180
SB Live! Wave Device,0x00200000,3,2,,5.03.2600.2180

WDM Streaming Rendering Devices:
A: SB Live! MIDI Synth,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.2180
B: SB Live! MIDI Synth,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.2180
SB Live! Soft Synth,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.2180
SB Live! MIDI UART,0x00200000,3,2,,5.03.2600.2180
SB Live! Wave Device,0x00200000,3,2,,5.03.2600.2180

BDA Rendering Filters:
BDA IP Sink,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.2180

BDA Network Providers:
Microsoft ATSC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,msdvbnp.ax,6.05.2600.2180
Microsoft DVBC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,msdvbnp.ax,
Microsoft DVBS Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,msdvbnp.ax,6.05.2600.2180
Microsoft DVBT Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,msdvbnp.ax,

BDA Transport Information Renderers:
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00600000,1,0,psisrndr.ax,6.05.2600.2180
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x00600000,1,0,mpeg2data.ax,

WDM Streaming Mixer Devices:
Microsoft Kernel Wave Audio Mixer,0x00200000,2,2,,5.03.2600.2180

BDA CP/CA Filters:
Decrypt/Tag,0x00600000,1,0,encdec.dll,
Encrypt/Tag,0x00200000,0,0,encdec.dll,
XDS Codec,0x00200000,0,0,encdec.dll,

WDM Streaming Communication Transforms:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.2180

Audio Renderers:
SB Live! Wave Device,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3665
Default DirectSound Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3665
Default WaveOut Device,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3665
DirectSound: Modem #2 Line Playback (emulated),0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3665
DirectSound: SB Live! Wave Device,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3665
Modem #2 Line Playback,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3665

WDM Streaming System Devices:
A: SB Live! MIDI Synth,0x00200000,10,2,,5.03.2600.2180
B: SB Live! MIDI Synth,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.2180
SB Live! Soft Synth,0x00200000,3,2,,5.03.2600.2180
SB Live! MIDI UART,0x00200000,12,2,,5.03.2600.2180
SB Live! Wave Device,0x00200000,12,2,,5.03.2600.2180

BDA Receiver Components:
BDA Slip De-Framer,0x00600000,1,1,,5.03.2600.2180


----------



## dgp1939 (Oct 9, 2003)

One Trojan Horse is still living in a Windows System file that is constantly in use by the computer. All it does (that I know about) is to use one's Hotmail email contact list to send itself out. Have eliminated my contact list and saved it to a safe place. AVG can see the TH host but can't access it. Kept myself on the contact list to check on frequency of access by the remote. Did not try to run AVG in Safe Mode yet. I do not think this is what took out my peripheral, though. I do not keep AVG active or even loaded because it makes my machine crawl like a slug. I have a very good pro nearby, but his rates are quite high. 

I also scan daily using Advanced System Care and keep it active on my windows toolbar next to the clock.

Didn't see the CD-ROM listed on diskdiag.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Indeed it's not listed there in the report.

What is the Dell tag number?

You can probably get the driver from the Dell site but if malware is still present that could be the issue.

What is the name and entire path to the file you say is still infected?

Please download DDS by sUBs to your desktop from one of the following locations:

http://download.bleepingcomputer.com/sUBs/dds.scr
http://www.forospyware.com/sUBs/dds

Double-click the DDS.scr to run the tool.

When DDS has finished scanning, it will open two logs named as follows:

DDS.txt
Attach.txt

Save them both to your desktop. Copy and paste the contents of the DDS.txt and Attach.txt files in your reply please.


----------



## dgp1939 (Oct 9, 2003)

Hope I'm not giving away my ranch!

Trojan was in C:/WINDOWS/SYSTEM32/SERVICES.EXE
.
UNLESS SPECIFICALLY INSTRUCTED, DO NOT POST THIS LOG.
IF REQUESTED, ZIP IT UP & ATTACH IT
.
DDS (Ver_2011-08-26.01)
.
Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition
Boot Device: \Device\HarddiskVolume1
Install Date: 8/26/2005 11:13:25 AM
System Uptime: 10/1/2011 10:48:07 AM (78 hours ago)
.
Motherboard: Intel Corporation | | D845EPT2 
Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.00GHz | X1 | 1993/100mhz
.
==== Disk Partitions =========================
.
A: is Removable
C: is FIXED (NTFS) - 75 GiB total, 30.169 GiB free.
.
==== Disabled Device Manager Items =============
.
==== System Restore Points ===================
.
RP488: 7/15/2011 2:56:05 PM - System Checkpoint
RP489: 7/16/2011 7:45:55 AM - Restore Operation
RP490: 7/16/2011 12:22:51 PM - CA ISS 2010
RP491: 7/16/2011 1:20:09 PM - Installed AVG 2011
RP492: 7/16/2011 1:21:39 PM - Installed AVG 2011
RP493: 7/16/2011 4:25:54 PM - Advanced SystemCare RestorePoint
RP494: 7/16/2011 4:50:44 PM - Restore Operation
RP495: 7/16/2011 5:07:18 PM - Restore before blue screens
RP496: 7/16/2011 5:27:04 PM - Restore Operation
RP497: 7/16/2011 6:44:27 PM - Removed AVG 2011
RP498: 7/16/2011 6:52:20 PM - Removed AVG 2011
RP499: 7/21/2011 8:20:47 AM - Removed Opera 9.64
RP500: 7/22/2011 9:19:23 AM - Installed AVG 2011
RP501: 7/22/2011 10:01:45 AM - Installed AVG 2011
RP502: 7/22/2011 10:02:46 AM - Removed AVG 2011
RP503: 7/22/2011 10:23:43 AM - Installed AVG 2011
RP504: 7/22/2011 11:38:15 AM - Installed AVG 2011
RP505: 7/22/2011 4:17:16 PM - Removed AVG 2011
RP506: 7/22/2011 4:20:49 PM - Removed AVG 2011
RP507: 7/25/2011 12:36:30 PM - System Checkpoint
RP508: 7/26/2011 1:22:58 PM - System Checkpoint
RP509: 7/27/2011 1:31:10 PM - System Checkpoint
RP510: 7/28/2011 2:03:43 PM - System Checkpoint
RP511: 7/29/2011 3:10:03 PM - System Checkpoint
RP512: 7/30/2011 4:04:49 PM - System Checkpoint
RP513: 7/31/2011 5:04:47 PM - System Checkpoint
RP514: 8/1/2011 5:36:49 PM - System Checkpoint
RP515: 8/2/2011 6:15:47 PM - System Checkpoint
RP516: 8/3/2011 7:20:01 PM - System Checkpoint
RP517: 8/4/2011 9:52:02 PM - System Checkpoint
RP518: 8/6/2011 5:44:20 PM - System Checkpoint
RP519: 8/8/2011 12:08:23 AM - System Checkpoint
RP520: 8/13/2011 7:19:57 PM - System Checkpoint
RP521: 8/14/2011 7:56:08 PM - System Checkpoint
RP522: 9/4/2011 10:10:03 AM - Installed AVG 2011
RP523: 9/4/2011 10:43:35 AM - Installed AVG 2011
RP524: 9/4/2011 10:45:17 AM - Removed AVG 2011
RP525: 9/4/2011 12:19:42 PM - Installed AVG 2012
RP526: 9/4/2011 12:26:42 PM - Installed AVG 2012
RP527: 9/4/2011 12:27:33 PM - Removed AVG 2012
RP528: 9/4/2011 2:30:47 PM - Restore Operation
RP529: 9/4/2011 2:43:42 PM - Removed Fliptoast
RP530: 9/4/2011 2:52:24 PM - Installed AVG 2012
RP531: 9/4/2011 2:54:12 PM - Installed AVG 2012
RP532: 9/7/2011 4:47:56 PM - Removed AVG 2012
RP533: 9/7/2011 4:55:08 PM - Removed AVG 2012
RP534: 9/24/2011 4:12:47 PM - Software Distribution Service 3.0
RP535: 9/24/2011 4:29:03 PM - Installed Windows Internet Explorer 8.
RP536: 9/24/2011 4:30:50 PM - Software Distribution Service 3.0
RP537: 9/25/2011 3:01:54 AM - Software Distribution Service 3.0
RP538: 9/25/2011 7:27:56 AM - Software Distribution Service 3.0
RP539: 9/25/2011 11:28:19 AM - Installed AVG 2012
RP540: 9/25/2011 11:31:10 AM - Installed AVG 2012
RP541: 9/26/2011 7:36:56 AM - Removed AVG 2012
RP542: 9/26/2011 7:52:30 AM - Removed AVG 2012
RP543: 9/26/2011 8:03:04 AM - Removed AVG 2012
RP544: 9/28/2011 3:51:53 PM - Installed AVG 2012
RP545: 9/30/2011 12:03:25 PM - Installed Driver Detective.
RP546: 10/1/2011 10:45:39 AM - SPTD setup V1.78
RP547: 10/2/2011 10:02:02 AM - Installed Driver Detective.
.
==== Installed Programs ======================
.
505 Game Collection
ABBYY FineReader 6.0 Sprint
ACDSee for PENTAX
AceHTML Freeware
Acrobat.com
Adobe AIR
Adobe Flash Player 10 Plugin
Adobe Reader 9.2
Adobe SVG Viewer 3.0
Advanced SystemCare 4
AnyBizSoft PDF to Word
Apple Application Support
Apple Mobile Device Support
Apple Software Update
Applian Director
Aquatica 3
ArcSoft Panorama Maker 5
ArcSoft Software Suite
ArcSoft VideoImpression 1.6
AVG 2012
Bonjour
Cards_Calendar_OrderGift_DoMorePlugout
Compatibility Pack for the 2007 Office system
Conduit Engine
Conexant HSF V92 56K RTAD Speakerphone PCI Modem
DesignPro 5
DiscWizard for Windows
DiskRedactor
DTCLookup
Easy CD Creator 5 Basic
Easy Graphic Converter 3.0
Easy Icon Maker
Easycab v7.0
ExpressPCB
FaxTools
FinePixViewer Ver.3.2
FoxTab Video To MP3
FREE Equation Illustrator version 1.7.3.0
Free PDF to Word Converter 4.2.3.183
Freeze.com NetAssistant
FUJIFILM USB Driver
Game Booster
GIMP 2.4.0
Google Chrome
Google Earth
Google Update Helper
Google Updater
Hotfix for Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1 (KB953595)
Hotfix for Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1 (KB958484)
Hotfix for Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Express Edition with SP1 - ENU (KB945282)
Hotfix for Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Express Edition with SP1 - ENU (KB946040)
Hotfix for Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Express Edition with SP1 - ENU (KB946308)
Hotfix for Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Express Edition with SP1 - ENU (KB947540)
Hotfix for Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Express Edition with SP1 - ENU (KB947789)
Hotfix for Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Express Edition with SP1 - ENU (KB948127)
Hotfix for Windows Media Format 11 SDK (KB929399)
Hotfix for Windows Media Player 11 (KB939683)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB896344)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB914440)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB915800-v4)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB915865)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB926239)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB942288-v3)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB952287)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB954550-v5)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB958655-v2)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB961118)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB981793)
HP Photosmart Essential 2.5
HPPhotoSmartPhotobookWebPack1
HTML-Kit
HTML Slideshow Powertoy for Windows XP
ICS Viewer 6.0
ImageMixer VCD for FinePix
Inkscape 0.45.1
IObit Malware Fighter
Java Auto Updater
Java(TM) 6 Update 26
Lexmark 2600 Series
Lexmark Fax Solutions
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1 Security Update (KB979906)
Microsoft .NET Framework 2.0 Service Pack 2
Microsoft .NET Framework 3.0 Service Pack 2
Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1
Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile Beta 2
Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Extended Beta 2
Microsoft Application Error Reporting
Microsoft Base Smart Card Cryptographic Service Provider Package
Microsoft Compression Client Pack 1.0 for Windows XP
Microsoft Encarta Encyclopedia Standard 2002
Microsoft Internationalized Domain Names Mitigation APIs
Microsoft Money 2002
Microsoft Money 2002 System Pack
Microsoft National Language Support Downlevel APIs
Microsoft Office Excel Viewer
Microsoft Office PowerPoint Viewer 2007 (English)
Microsoft Picture It! Photo 2002
Microsoft Silverlight
Microsoft Silverlight 3 SDK
Microsoft SQL Server 2005 Compact Edition [ENU]
Microsoft SQL Server 2008
Microsoft SQL Server 2008 Browser
Microsoft SQL Server 2008 Common Files
Microsoft SQL Server 2008 Database Engine Services
Microsoft SQL Server 2008 Database Engine Shared
Microsoft SQL Server 2008 Native Client
Microsoft SQL Server 2008 RsFx Driver
Microsoft SQL Server 2008 Setup Support Files 
Microsoft SQL Server Compact 3.5 SP2 Beta English
Microsoft SQL Server VSS Writer
Microsoft Streets and Trips 2002
Microsoft User-Mode Driver Framework Feature Pack 1.0
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 ATL Update kb973923 - x86 8.0.50727.4053
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Express Edition with SP1 - ENU
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.4148
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Samples
Microsoft Web Publishing Wizard 1.52
Microsoft Windows SDK for Visual Studio 2008 Headers and Libraries
Microsoft Windows SDK for Visual Studio 2008 SP1 Express Tools for .NET Framework - enu
Microsoft Windows SDK for Visual Studio 2008 SP1 Express Tools for Win32
Microsoft Word 2002
Microsoft Works 2002 Setup Launcher
Microsoft Works 6-9 Converter
Microsoft Works 6.0
Microsoft Works Suite Add-in for Microsoft Word
Microsoft XML Parser and SDK
MicroStaff WINASPI
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB936181)
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB954430)
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB973688)
MSXML 6 Service Pack 2 (KB973686)
My DSC
NetAssistant
NVIDIA Display Driver
NVIDIA Drivers
Opera 11.51
Paint Shop Pro Shareware Version 3.12 - 32 Bit
PDFZilla V1.2.9
Photo Explosion 3.0 Special Edition
PrintMaster 16
PSSWCORE
Punch! Super Home Suite
QuickTime
Replay Media Catcher
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB971961)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB981332)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB982381)
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB911564)
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB952069)
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB954155)
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB973540)
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB978695)
Security Update for Windows Media Player 11 (KB936782)
Security Update for Windows Media Player 11 (KB954154)
Security Update for Windows Media Player 6.4 (KB925398)
Security Update for Windows Search 4 - KB963093
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2229593)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB890046)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB893756)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB896358)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB896423)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB896428)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB899587)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB899591)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB900725)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB901017)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB901214)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB902400)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB905414)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB905749)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB908519)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB911562)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB911927)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB913580)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB914388)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB914389)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB918118)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB918439)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB920670)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB920683)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB920685)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923191)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923414)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923561)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923980)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB924270)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB924667)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB925902)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB926255)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB926436)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB927779)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB927802)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB928255)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB928843)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB929123)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB930178)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB931261)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB931784)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB932168)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB933729)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB935839)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB935840)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB936021)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB941569)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB941693)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB943055)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB943460)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB943485)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB944653)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB945553)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB946026)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB946648)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB948590)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB950749)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB950762)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB950974)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB951066)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB951376-v2)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB951698)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB951748)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB952004)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB952954)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB953839)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB955069)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956572)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956744)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956802)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956803)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956844)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB958644)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB958869)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB959426)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB960803)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB960859)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB961501)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB969059)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB970238)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB970430)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB971468)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB971657)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB971961)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB972270)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB973507)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB973869)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB973904)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB974112)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB974318)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB974392)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB974571)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB975025)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB975467)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB975560)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB975561)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB975562)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB975713)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB977816)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB977914)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB978037)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB978338)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB978542)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB978601)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB978706)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB979309)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB979482)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB979559)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB979683)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB980195)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB980218)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB980232)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB981349)
Serif DrawPlus 4.0
Serif WebPlus 6.0
Service Pack 1 for SQL Server 2008 (KB968369)
Shockwave
Sound Blaster Live! Value
SQL Server 2008 R2 Management Objects
Sql Server Customer Experience Improvement Program
SQL Server System CLR Types
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1 (KB963707)
Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB976662)
Update for Windows XP (KB894391)
Update for Windows XP (KB898461)
Update for Windows XP (KB900485)
Update for Windows XP (KB904942)
Update for Windows XP (KB908531)
Update for Windows XP (KB910437)
Update for Windows XP (KB911280)
Update for Windows XP (KB916595)
Update for Windows XP (KB920872)
Update for Windows XP (KB922582)
Update for Windows XP (KB925720)
Update for Windows XP (KB925876)
Update for Windows XP (KB927891)
Update for Windows XP (KB930916)
Update for Windows XP (KB932823-v3)
Update for Windows XP (KB936357)
Update for Windows XP (KB938828)
Update for Windows XP (KB951072-v2)
Update for Windows XP (KB951618-v2)
Update for Windows XP (KB955759)
Update for Windows XP (KB967715)
Update for Windows XP (KB968389)
Update for Windows XP (KB971737)
Update for Windows XP (KB973687)
Update for Windows XP (KB973815)
VectorEye3
VideoToolkit01
Visual Similarity Duplicate Image Finder Demo 3.1.0.1
Visual Studio 2010 Tools for Office Runtime Beta 2 (x86)
vShare Plugin
Vuze
Vuze Remote Toolbar
Web Deployment Tool
WebFldrs XP
Windows Genuine Advantage Notifications (KB905474)
Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool (KB892130)
Windows Imaging Component
Windows Installer 3.1 (KB893803)
Windows Internet Explorer 8
Windows Live installer
Windows Live Mail
Windows Live Photo Gallery
Windows Live Sign-in Assistant
Windows Live Writer
Windows Media Format 11 runtime
Windows Media Player 11
Windows Presentation Foundation
Windows Search 4.0
Windows XP Creativity Fun Packs - Windows Movie Maker 2
Windows XP Hotfix - KB873339
Windows XP Hotfix - KB885835
Windows XP Hotfix - KB885836
Windows XP Hotfix - KB885884
Windows XP Hotfix - KB886185
Windows XP Hotfix - KB887472
Windows XP Hotfix - KB888302
Windows XP Hotfix - KB890859
Windows XP Hotfix - KB891781
Windows XP Service Pack 2
Works Suite OS Pack
Works Synchronization
XML Paper Specification Shared Components Pack 1.0
YouTube Downloader 2.7.4
.
==== Event Viewer Messages From Past Week ========
.
9/30/2011 12:06:54 PM, error: Service Control Manager [7000] - The cpuz134 service failed to start due to the following error: The system cannot find the path specified.
9/29/2011 7:01:51 AM, error: Service Control Manager [7031] - The Print Spooler service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 1 time(s). The following corrective action will be taken in 60000 milliseconds: Restart the service.
9/29/2011 7:01:22 AM, error: Service Control Manager [7023] - The Remote TCP/IPv6 service terminated with the following error: The specified module could not be found.
9/29/2011 7:01:22 AM, error: Service Control Manager [7009] - Timeout (30000 milliseconds) waiting for the lxdnCATSCustConnectService service to connect.
9/29/2011 7:01:22 AM, error: Service Control Manager [7000] - The lxdnCATSCustConnectService service failed to start due to the following error: The service did not respond to the start or control request in a timely fashion.
9/29/2011 7:01:22 AM, error: Service Control Manager [7000] - The hpdj service failed to start due to the following error: The system cannot find the file specified.
9/29/2011 11:53:17 AM, error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Updater Service for StartNow Toolbar service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 1 time(s).
10/3/2011 10:21:57 AM, information: Windows File Protection [64021] - The system file c:\windows\system32\c_10008.nls could not be copied into the DLL cache. The specific error code is 0x000004c7 [The operation was canceled by the user. ]. This file is necessary to maintain system stability.
10/3/2011 10:21:57 AM, information: Windows File Protection [64018] - Windows File Protection file scan was cancelled by user interaction, user name is Don.
10/3/2011 10:21:33 AM, information: Windows File Protection [64021] - The system file c:\windows\system32\c_10005.nls could not be copied into the DLL cache. The specific error code is 0x000004c7 [The operation was canceled by the user. ]. This file is necessary to maintain system stability.
10/3/2011 10:20:24 AM, information: Windows File Protection [64021] - The system file c:\windows\system32\c_10004.nls could not be copied into the DLL cache. The specific error code is 0x000004c7 [The operation was canceled by the user. ]. This file is necessary to maintain system stability.
10/3/2011 10:19:40 AM, information: Windows File Protection [64021] - The system file c:\windows\system32\c_10003.nls could not be copied into the DLL cache. The specific error code is 0x000004c7 [The operation was canceled by the user. ]. This file is necessary to maintain system stability.
10/3/2011 10:19:36 AM, information: Windows File Protection [64021] - The system file c:\windows\system32\c_10002.nls could not be copied into the DLL cache. The specific error code is 0x000004c7 [The operation was canceled by the user. ]. This file is necessary to maintain system stability.
10/3/2011 10:19:32 AM, information: Windows File Protection [64021] - The system file c:\windows\system32\c_10001.nls could not be copied into the DLL cache. The specific error code is 0x000004c7 [The operation was canceled by the user. ]. This file is necessary to maintain system stability.
10/3/2011 10:19:12 AM, information: Windows File Protection [64021] - The system file c:\windows\system32\bopomofo.nls could not be copied into the DLL cache. The specific error code is 0x000004c7 [The operation was canceled by the user. ]. This file is necessary to maintain system stability.
10/3/2011 10:19:06 AM, information: Windows File Protection [64021] - The system file c:\windows\system32\big5.nls could not be copied into the DLL cache. The specific error code is 0x000004c7 [The operation was canceled by the user. ]. This file is necessary to maintain system stability.
10/3/2011 10:17:45 AM, information: Windows File Protection [64021] - The system file c:\windows\system32\inetsrv\aqadmin.dll could not be copied into the DLL cache. The specific error code is 0x000004c7 [The operation was canceled by the user. ]. This file is necessary to maintain system stability.
10/3/2011 10:17:31 AM, information: Windows File Protection [64021] - The system file c:\windows\msagent\intl\agt0804.dll could not be copied into the DLL cache. The specific error code is 0x000004c7 [The operation was canceled by the user. ]. This file is necessary to maintain system stability.
10/3/2011 10:16:57 AM, information: Windows File Protection [64021] - The system file c:\windows\msagent\intl\agt0412.dll could not be copied into the DLL cache. The specific error code is 0x000004c7 [The operation was canceled by the user. ]. This file is necessary to maintain system stability.
10/3/2011 10:16:52 AM, information: Windows File Protection [64021] - The system file c:\windows\msagent\intl\agt0411.dll could not be copied into the DLL cache. The specific error code is 0x000004c7 [The operation was canceled by the user. ]. This file is necessary to maintain system stability.
10/3/2011 10:16:29 AM, information: Windows File Protection [64021] - The system file c:\windows\msagent\intl\agt040d.dll could not be copied into the DLL cache. The specific error code is 0x000004c7 [The operation was canceled by the user. ]. This file is necessary to maintain system stability.
10/3/2011 10:16:23 AM, information: Windows File Protection [64021] - The system file c:\windows\msagent\intl\agt0404.dll could not be copied into the DLL cache. The specific error code is 0x000004c7 [The operation was canceled by the user. ]. This file is necessary to maintain system stability.
10/3/2011 10:16:10 AM, information: Windows File Protection [64021] - The system file c:\windows\msagent\intl\agt0401.dll could not be copied into the DLL cache. The specific error code is 0x000004c7 [The operation was canceled by the user. ]. This file is necessary to maintain system stability.
10/3/2011 10:15:54 AM, information: Windows File Protection [64021] - The system file c:\windows\system32\adsiisex.dll could not be copied into the DLL cache. The specific error code is 0x000004c7 [The operation was canceled by the user. ]. This file is necessary to maintain system stability.
10/3/2011 10:04:09 AM, information: Windows File Protection [64016] - Windows File Protection file scan was started.
.
==== End Of File ===========================

.
DDS (Ver_2011-08-26.01) - NTFSx86 
Internet Explorer: 8.0.6001.18702
Run by Don at 16:02:18 on 2011-10-04
Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition 5.1.2600.2.1252.1.1033.18.255.50 [GMT -4:00]
.
AV: PC Cleaners *Disabled/Updated* {737A8864-C2D9-4337-B49A-B5E35815B9BB}
.
============== Running Processes ===============
.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost -k DcomLaunch
svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs
svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\devldr32.exe
C:\Program Files\IObit\IObit Malware Fighter\IMFsrv.exe
C:\Program Files\Replay Media Catcher\FLVSrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Works Shared\WkUFind.exe
C:\Program Files\Nova Development\Photo Explosion 3.0 SE\calcheck.exe
C:\Program Files\Lexmark 2600 Series\lxdnMsdMon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Works Shared\wkcalrem.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\ArcSoft\Connection Service\Bin\ACService.exe
C:\Program Files\IObit\Advanced SystemCare 4\ASCService.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTsvcCDA.EXE
C:\Program Files\Olympus\DeviceDetector\DM1Service.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lxdncoms.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
c:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\90\Shared\sqlwriter.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe -k imgsvc
C:\WINDOWS\System32\MsPMSPSv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\SearchIndexer.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\fxssvc.exe
svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\IObit\Advanced SystemCare 4\ASC.exe
C:\Program Files\IObit\Advanced SystemCare 4\ASCTray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllhost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
.
============== Pseudo HJT Report ===============
.
uStart Page = hxxp://www.search.yahoo.com/?fr=w3i&type=W3i_SP,204,0_0,StartPage,20110940,16897,0,6,0
uSearch Page = hxxp://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/sp/msgr9/*http://www.yahoo.com
uDefault_Page_URL = hxxp://www.yahoo.com
uSearch Bar = hxxp://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/sb/msgr9/*http://www.yahoo.com/ext/search/search.html
uInternet Connection Wizard,ShellNext = hxxp://www.broderbund.com/jump.jsp?itemID=442&itemType=CATEGORY
uInternet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
uSearchURL,(Default) = hxxp://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/su/msgr9/*http://www.yahoo.com
uURLSearchHooks: NetAssistant: {e38fa08e-f56a-4169-abf5-5c71e3c153a1} - 
BHO: {02478D38-C3F9-4EFB-9B51-7695ECA05670} - No File
BHO: vShare Plugin: {043c5167-00bb-4324-af7e-62013faedacf} - c:\program files\vshare\vshare_toolbar.dll
BHO: Adobe PDF Link Helper: {18df081c-e8ad-4283-a596-fa578c2ebdc3} - c:\program files\common files\adobe\acrobat\activex\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
BHO: Conduit Engine: {30f9b915-b755-4826-820b-08fba6bd249d} - Conduit Engine
BHO: PBlockHelper Class: {4115122b-85ff-4dd3-9515-f075bede5eb5} - c:\program files\netscape accelerator\PBHelper.dll
BHO: {4e7bd74f-2b8d-469e-8da9-fd60bb9aae33} - VMN Toolbar
BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper: {9030d464-4c02-4abf-8ecc-5164760863c6} - c:\program files\common files\microsoft shared\windows live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
BHO: NOW!Imaging: {9aa2f14f-e956-44b8-8694-a5b615cdf341} - c:\program files\netscape accelerator\components\NOWImaging.dll
BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO: {af69de43-7d58-4638-b6fa-ce66b5ad205d} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbarnotifier\5.2.4204.1700\swg.dll
BHO: Vuze Remote: {ba14329e-9550-4989-b3f2-9732e92d17cc} - Vuze Remote Toolbar
BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper: {dbc80044-a445-435b-bc74-9c25c1c588a9} - c:\program files\java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
BHO: NetAssistantBHO: {e38fa08e-f56a-4169-abf5-5c71e3c153a1} - NetAssistant
BHO: JQSIEStartDetectorImpl Class: {e7e6f031-17ce-4c07-bc86-eabfe594f69c} - c:\program files\java\jre6\lib\deploy\jqs\ie\jqs_plugin.dll
BHO: {fdd3b846-8d59-4ffb-8758-209b6ad74acc} - c:\program files\microsoft money\system\mnyviewer.dll
TB: VMN Toolbar: {4e7bd74f-2b8d-469e-8da9-fd60bb9aae33} - 
TB: vShare Plugin: {043c5167-00bb-4324-af7e-62013faedacf} - c:\program files\vshare\vshare_toolbar.dll
TB: Vuze Remote Toolbar: {ba14329e-9550-4989-b3f2-9732e92d17cc} - 
TB: Conduit Engine: {30f9b915-b755-4826-820b-08fba6bd249d} - 
TB: {CCC7A320-B3CA-4199-B1A6-9F516DD69829} - No File
TB: {A057A204-BACC-4D26-9990-79A187E2698E} - No File
TB: {4B3803EA-5230-4DC3-A7FC-33638F3D3542} - No File
TB: {D7E97865-918F-41E4-9CD0-25AB1C574CE8} - No File
EB: {32683183-48a0-441b-a342-7c2a440a9478} - No File
uRun: [ctfmon.exe] c:\windows\system32\ctfmon.exe
uRun: [NOMAD Detector] "c:\program files\creative\sblive\playcenter2\CTNMRun.exe"
mRun: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE c:\windows\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
mRun: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "c:\program files\adobe\reader 9.0\reader\Reader_sl.exe"
mRun: [Adobe ARM] "c:\program files\common files\adobe\arm\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
mRun: [Ask and Record FLV Service] "c:\program files\replay media catcher\FLVSrvc.exe" /run
mRun: [Microsoft Works Portfolio] c:\program files\microsoft works\WksSb.exe /AllUsers
mRun: [Microsoft Works Update Detection] c:\program files\common files\microsoft shared\works shared\WkUFind.exe
mRun: [lxdnmon.exe] "c:\program files\lexmark 2600 series\lxdnmon.exe"
mRun: [lxdnamon] "c:\program files\lexmark 2600 series\lxdnamon.exe"
mRun: [FaxCenterServer] "c:\program files\lexmark fax solutions\fm3032.exe" /s
mRun: [PhotoExplosionCalCheck] c:\program files\nova development\photo explosion 3.0 se\calcheck.exe
mRun: [QuickTime Task] "c:\program files\quicktime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
mRun: [ArcSoft Connection Service] c:\program files\common files\arcsoft\connection service\bin\ACDaemon.exe
mRun: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
mRunOnce: [AvgUninstallURL] cmd.exe /c start http://www.avg.com/ww.special-uninstallation-feedback-appf?lic=NFVXV1UtV0JEWEMtVllGTjMtUURKTUgtNDJBT0EtSzZIVTk"&"inst=NzctNzM4MjM5NDg5LVZPUCszLUZMKzgtWE8xMCsxMS1ERFQrMC1GTDEwKzEtVFVHKzMtU1QxMkZPSSsxLUVVTEErMS1TVDEyRkFQUCsx"&"prod=90"&"ver=2012.0.1809"&"mid=d00952c3d8a3d0918f87025a69b08eac-4f5efc1c1e21f48fb06aa96c22f6d0e2d6ec60d5
dRun: [DWQueuedReporting] "c:\progra~1\common~1\micros~1\dw\dwtrig20.exe" -t
StartupFolder: c:\docume~1\alluse~1\startm~1\programs\startup\microsoft office.lnk - c:\program files\microsoft office\office10\OSA.EXE
StartupFolder: c:\docume~1\alluse~1\startm~1\programs\startup\microsoft works calendar reminders.lnk - c:\program files\common files\microsoft shared\works shared\wkcalrem.exe
uPolicies-explorer: <NO NAME> = 
IE: {85d1f590-48f4-11d9-9669-0800200c9a66} - %windir%\bdoscandel.exe
IE: {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
IE: {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - c:\program files\messenger\msmsgs.exe
IE: {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - {5F7B1267-94A9-47F5-98DB-E99415F33AEC} - c:\program files\windows live\writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
IE: {E023F504-0C5A-4750-A1E7-A9046DEA8A21} - {301DA1EE-F65C-4188-A417-9E915CC8FBFA} - c:\program files\microsoft money\system\mnyviewer.dll
DPF: Microsoft XML Parser for Java - file://c:\windows\java\classes\xmldso.cab
DPF: {210D0CBC-8B17-48D1-B294-1A338DD2EB3A} - hxxp://24.227.115.174:65432/VatDec.cab
DPF: {4F1E5B1A-2A80-42CA-8532-2D05CB959537} - hxxp://gfx1.hotmail.com/mail/w2/resources/MSNPUpld.cab
DPF: {5D86DDB5-BDF9-441B-9E9E-D4730F4EE499} - hxxp://download.bitdefender.com/resources/scan8/oscan8.cab
DPF: {6E704581-CCAE-46D2-9C64-20D724B3624E} - hxxp://radaol-prod-web-rr.streamops.aol.com/mediaplugin/3.0.84.2/win32/unagi3.0.84.2.cab
DPF: {8AD9C840-044E-11D1-B3E9-00805F499D93} - hxxp://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_26-windows-i586.cab
DPF: {8FFBE65D-2C9C-4669-84BD-5829DC0B603C} - hxxp://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/ultrashim.cab
DPF: {9059F30F-4EB1-4BD2-9FDC-36F43A218F4A} - hxxp://24.227.115.174/cab/msrdp.cab
DPF: {CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0021-ABCDEFFEDCBA} - hxxp://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_21-windows-i586.cab
DPF: {CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0026-ABCDEFFEDCBA} - hxxp://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_26-windows-i586.cab
DPF: {CAFEEFAC-FFFF-FFFF-FFFF-ABCDEFFEDCBA} - hxxp://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_26-windows-i586.cab
DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} - hxxp://fpdownload2.macromedia.com/get/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
TCP: DhcpNameServer = 65.32.5.111 65.32.5.112
TCP: Interfaces\{17DD6C05-FB54-49C7-9F98-5DE86E2323CE} : DhcpNameServer = 65.32.5.111 65.32.5.112
Handler: vsharechrome - {3F3A4B8A-86FC-43A4-BB00-6D7EBE9D4484} - c:\program files\vshare\vshare_toolbar.dll
SSODL: WPDShServiceObj - {AAA288BA-9A4C-45B0-95D7-94D524869DB5} - c:\windows\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
SEH: Windows Desktop Search Namespace Manager: {56f9679e-7826-4c84-81f3-532071a8bcc5} - c:\program files\windows desktop search\MSNLNamespaceMgr.dll
SecurityProviders: msapsspc.dll schannel.dll digest.dll msnsspc.dll
.
============= SERVICES / DRIVERS ===============
.
.
=============== File Associations ===============
.
regfile=regedit.exe "%1" %*
scrfile="%1" %*
.
=============== Created Last 30 ================
.
2011-10-03 14:18:20	871388	-c--a-w-	c:\windows\system32\dllcache\bcmdm.sys
2011-10-03 14:17:59	10240	-c--a-w-	c:\windows\system32\dllcache\atipcxxx.sys
2011-10-03 14:05:25	101888	-c--a-w-	c:\windows\system32\dllcache\adpu160m.sys
2011-10-03 14:04:49	66048	-c--a-w-	c:\windows\system32\dllcache\s3legacy.dll
2011-10-03 14:04:41	2137088	-c--a-w-	c:\windows\system32\dllcache\OLD3DE.tmp
2011-10-01 14:45:40	443448	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\sptd.sys
2011-10-01 14:38:48	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\don\application data\DAEMON Tools Pro
2011-10-01 14:38:48	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\all users\application data\DAEMON Tools Pro
2011-09-30 16:07:13	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\all users\application data\PC Drivers HeadQuarters
2011-09-28 14:45:25	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\don\application data\PC Cleaners
2011-09-28 14:43:07	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\all users\application data\PC1Data
2011-09-27 12:08:53	--------	d-----w-	C:\Juststuff8
2011-09-26 18:47:29	12872	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\bootdelete.exe
2011-09-26 18:33:08	23624	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\hitmanpro35.sys
2011-09-26 18:31:45	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\all users\application data\Hitman Pro
2011-09-25 15:03:32	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\don\application data\SpeedMaxPc
2011-09-25 15:02:31	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\all users\application data\SpeedMaxPc
2011-09-25 11:31:59	262144	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\nvrspt.dll
2011-09-24 20:27:19	--------	dc-h--w-	c:\windows\ie8
.
==================== Find3M ====================
.
2011-09-28 14:41:32	5356304	----a-w-	c:\windows\uninst.exe
2010-09-19 18:37:08	185640	----a-w-	c:\program files\XvidSetup.exe
2010-05-11 12:29:27	6112017	----a-w-	c:\program files\anybizsoft-pdf-to-word_regnow_214927.exe
2010-05-07 16:10:13	4007544	----a-w-	c:\program files\pdf-to-word-converter.exe
2010-04-25 15:33:00	563040	----a-w-	c:\program files\googleupdatesetup.exe
2010-02-27 21:18:31	0	----a-w-	c:\program files\Silverlight.exe
2009-12-28 19:21:28	2728440	----a-w-	c:\program files\vcsetup.exe
2009-12-27 15:08:40	4621632	----a-w-	c:\program files\vs_proweb.exe
2009-11-29 17:06:53	563872	----a-w-	c:\program files\GoogleEarthSetup.exe
2009-09-30 15:41:06	8067224	----a-w-	c:\program files\Firefox Setup 3.5.3.exe
2008-08-31 12:53:35	3520552	----a-w-	c:\program files\procexp.exe
2008-04-05 15:19:07	7036642	----a-w-	c:\program files\AID_Personal_Setup.exe
2008-04-05 14:57:13	5660000	----a-w-	c:\program files\labelm.exe
2008-04-02 20:11:42	7042688	----a-w-	c:\program files\AID_Enterprise_Setup.exe
2008-04-02 16:07:27	23510720	----a-w-	c:\program files\DotNetfx.exe
2008-04-02 16:01:57	22646046	----a-w-	c:\program files\easycardcreator_free_setup.exe
2008-03-29 20:13:14	6039144	----a-w-	c:\program files\Firefox Setup 2.0.0.13.exe
2005-08-23 14:22:20	10488666	-c--a-w-	c:\program files\dwizen.exe
2005-07-15 17:23:52	334	-c--a-w-	c:\program files\layout.bin
2003-03-26 13:52:43	1150945	-c--a-w-	c:\program files\svinstall_s_libs.exe
2003-03-14 16:59:43	266843	----a-w-	c:\program files\nistime-32bit.exe
2003-03-14 16:45:56	1771688	-c--a-w-	c:\program files\atc28.exe
2003-03-14 16:31:31	646610	-c--a-w-	c:\program files\ats20b1.exe
2001-05-11 15:39:16	53248	----a-w-	c:\program files\ACMonitor_X73.exe
1997-06-02 16:17:58	8192	----a-w-	c:\program files\_ISDEL.EXE
1997-06-02 16:17:40	11264	----a-w-	c:\program files\_SETUP.DLL
.
============= FINISH: 16:04:08.08 ===============


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Please visit *Combofix Guide & Instructions * for instructions for installing the recovery console and downloading and running ComboFix.

The only thing different from the instructions there is that when downloading and saving the ComboFix.exe I would like you to rename it to puppy.exe please.

Post the log from ComboFix when you've accomplished that along with a new HijackThis log.

Important notes regarding ComboFix:

ComboFix may reset a number of Internet Explorer's settings, including making it the default browser. This can easily be changed once we're finished.

ComboFix also prevents autorun of ALL CDs, floppies and USB devices to assist with malware removal & increase security. If this is an issue or makes it difficult for you, please let me know. This can be undone manually when we're finished. Read  *HERE * for an article written by dvk01 on why we disable autoruns.


----------



## dgp1939 (Oct 9, 2003)

Had to wait until after running to rename ComboFix.

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 10:28:44 AM, on 10/7/2011
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.6001.18702)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\devldr32.exe
C:\Program Files\IObit\Advanced SystemCare 4\PMonitor.exe
C:\Program Files\IObit\IObit Malware Fighter\IMFsrv.exe
C:\Program Files\Replay Media Catcher\FLVSrvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Works Shared\WkUFind.exe
C:\Program Files\Lexmark 2600 Series\lxdnMsdMon.exe
C:\Program Files\Nova Development\Photo Explosion 3.0 SE\calcheck.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Works Shared\wkcalrem.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\ArcSoft\Connection Service\Bin\ACService.exe
C:\Program Files\IObit\Advanced SystemCare 4\ASCService.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTsvcCDA.EXE
C:\Program Files\Olympus\DeviceDetector\DM1Service.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lxdncoms.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
c:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\90\Shared\sqlwriter.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\MsPMSPSv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\SearchIndexer.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\fxssvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscntfy.exe
C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\notepad.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\SearchProtocolHost.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Don\My Documents\Downloads\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.search.yahoo.com/?fr=w3i&type=W3i_SP,204,0_0,StartPage,20110940,16897,0,6,0
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/su/msgr9/*http://www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Connection Wizard,ShellNext = http://www.broderbund.com/jump.jsp?itemID=442&itemType=CATEGORY
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {02478D38-C3F9-4EFB-9B51-7695ECA05670} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: PBlockHelper Class - {4115122B-85FF-4DD3-9515-F075BEDE5EB5} - C:\Program Files\Netscape Accelerator\PBHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: VMN Toolbar - {4E7BD74F-2B8D-469E-8DA9-FD60BB9AAE33} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: NOW!Imaging - {9AA2F14F-E956-44B8-8694-A5B615CDF341} - C:\Program Files\Netscape Accelerator\components\NOWImaging.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\5.2.4204.1700\swg.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: JQSIEStartDetectorImpl - {E7E6F031-17CE-4C07-BC86-EABFE594F69C} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\lib\deploy\jqs\ie\jqs_plugin.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {FDD3B846-8D59-4ffb-8758-209B6AD74ACC} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Money\System\mnyviewer.dll
O3 - Toolbar: VMN Toolbar - {4E7BD74F-2B8D-469E-8DA9-FD60BB9AAE33} - (no file)
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ask and Record FLV Service] "C:\Program Files\Replay Media Catcher\FLVSrvc.exe" /run
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Microsoft Works Portfolio] C:\Program Files\Microsoft Works\WksSb.exe /AllUsers
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Microsoft Works Update Detection] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Works Shared\WkUFind.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [lxdnmon.exe] "C:\Program Files\Lexmark 2600 Series\lxdnmon.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [lxdnamon] "C:\Program Files\Lexmark 2600 Series\lxdnamon.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [FaxCenterServer] "C:\Program Files\Lexmark Fax Solutions\fm3032.exe" /s
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PhotoExplosionCalCheck] C:\Program Files\Nova Development\Photo Explosion 3.0 SE\calcheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ArcSoft Connection Service] C:\Program Files\Common Files\ArcSoft\Connection Service\Bin\ACDaemon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Disc Detector] C:\Program Files\Creative\ShareDLL\CtNotify.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunOnce: [AvgUninstallURL] cmd.exe /c start http://www.avg.com/ww.special-uninstallation-feedback-appf?lic=NFVXV1UtV0JEWEMtVllGTjMtUURKTUgtNDJBT0EtSzZIVTk"&"inst=NzctNzM4MjM5NDg5LVZPUCszLUZMKzgtWE8xMCsxMS1ERFQrMC1GTDEwKzEtVFVHKzMtU1QxMkZPSSsxLUVVTEErMS1TVDEyRkFQUCsx"&"prod=90"&"ver=2012.0.1809"&"mid=d00952c3d8a3d0918f87025a69b08eac-4f5efc1c1e21f48fb06aa96c22f6d0e2d6ec60d5
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [NOMAD Detector] "C:\Program Files\Creative\SBLive\PlayCenter2\CTNMRun.exe"
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [DWQueuedReporting] "C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\MICROS~1\DW\dwtrig20.exe" -t (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [DWQueuedReporting] "C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\MICROS~1\DW\dwtrig20.exe" -t (User 'Default user')
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Works Calendar Reminders.lnk = ?
O9 - Extra button: Blog This - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: &Blog This in Windows Live Writer - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {85d1f590-48f4-11d9-9669-0800200c9a66} - C:\WINDOWS\bdoscandel.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Uninstall BitDefender Online Scanner v8 - {85d1f590-48f4-11d9-9669-0800200c9a66} - C:\WINDOWS\bdoscandel.exe
O9 - Extra button: MoneySide - {E023F504-0C5A-4750-A1E7-A9046DEA8A21} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Money\System\mnyviewer.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {210D0CBC-8B17-48D1-B294-1A338DD2EB3A} (VatCtrl Class) - http://24.227.115.174:65432/VatDec.cab
O16 - DPF: {4F1E5B1A-2A80-42CA-8532-2D05CB959537} (MSN Photo Upload Tool) - http://gfx1.hotmail.com/mail/w2/resources/MSNPUpld.cab
O16 - DPF: {5D86DDB5-BDF9-441B-9E9E-D4730F4EE499} (BDSCANONLINE Control) - http://download.bitdefender.com/resources/scan8/oscan8.cab
O16 - DPF: {6E704581-CCAE-46D2-9C64-20D724B3624E} (UnagiAx Class) - http://radaol-prod-web-rr.streamops.aol.com/mediaplugin/3.0.84.2/win32/unagi3.0.84.2.cab
O16 - DPF: {9059F30F-4EB1-4BD2-9FDC-36F43A218F4A} (Microsoft Terminal Services Client Control (redist)) - http://24.227.115.174/cab/msrdp.cab
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://fpdownload2.macromedia.com/get/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O18 - Protocol: vsharechrome - {3F3A4B8A-86FC-43A4-BB00-6D7EBE9D4484} - (no file)
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Browseui preloader - {438755C2-A8BA-11D1-B96B-00A0C90312E1} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\browseui.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Component Categories cache daemon - {8C7461EF-2B13-11d2-BE35-3078302C2030} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\browseui.dll
O23 - Service: ArcSoft Connect Daemon (ACDaemon) - ArcSoft Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\ArcSoft\Connection Service\Bin\ACService.exe
O23 - Service: Advanced SystemCare Service (AdvancedSystemCareService) - IObit - C:\Program Files\IObit\Advanced SystemCare 4\ASCService.exe
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: Creative Service for CDROM Access - Creative Technology Ltd - C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTsvcCDA.EXE
O23 - Service: DM1Service - OLYMPUS Corporation - C:\Program Files\Olympus\DeviceDetector\DM1Service.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdate) (gupdate) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdatem) (gupdatem) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Google Software Updater (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: hpdj - Unknown owner - C:\DOCUME~1\Don\LOCALS~1\Temp\hpdj.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: IMF Service (IMFservice) - IObit - C:\Program Files\IObit\IObit Malware Fighter\IMFsrv.exe
O23 - Service: Java Quick Starter (JavaQuickStarterService) - Sun Microsystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
O23 - Service: lxdnCATSCustConnectService - Lexmark International, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\\lxdnserv.exe
O23 - Service: lxdn_device - - C:\WINDOWS\system32\lxdncoms.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: PPCtlPriv - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\CA\CA Internet Security Suite\CA Anti-Spyware\PPCtlPriv.exe (file missing)

--
End of file - 10654 bytes

ComboFix 11-10-07.03 - Don 10/07/2011 9:40.1.1 - x86
Running from: c:\documents and settings\Don\My Documents\Downloads\ComboFix.exe
AV: PC Cleaners *Disabled/Updated* {737A8864-C2D9-4337-B49A-B5E35815B9BB}
.
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Other Deletions )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
c:\documents and settings\Don\WINDOWS
c:\documents and settings\HelpAssistant\ntuser.tmp
c:\documents and settings\HelpAssistant\WINDOWS
c:\program files\anybizsoft-pdf-to-word_regnow_214927.exe
c:\program files\Internet Explorer\SET119.tmp
c:\program files\Internet Explorer\SET11D.tmp
c:\program files\Internet Explorer\SET11E.tmp
c:\program files\Internet Explorer\SET5F.tmp
c:\program files\Internet Explorer\SET63.tmp
c:\program files\Internet Explorer\SET64.tmp
c:\program files\Program Files
c:\program files\Program Files\ACMonitor_X73.exe
c:\program files\Program Files\ACMonitor_X73.ini
c:\program files\Program Files\atc28.exe
c:\program files\Program Files\ats20b1.exe
c:\program files\Program Files\dwizen.exe
c:\program files\Program Files\Free Equation Illustrator\12x12Grid.Bak
c:\program files\Program Files\Free Equation Illustrator\12x12Grid.mgc
c:\program files\Program Files\Free Equation Illustrator\Chem1.mgm
c:\program files\Program Files\Free Equation Illustrator\ChildFms.ini
c:\program files\Program Files\Free Equation Illustrator\CrashCse.rtf
c:\program files\Program Files\Free Equation Illustrator\docs\eiIcon.ico
c:\program files\Program Files\Free Equation Illustrator\docs\emetaf.ico
c:\program files\Program Files\Free Equation Illustrator\docs\FREEEQ.jpg
c:\program files\Program Files\Free Equation Illustrator\docs\license.txt
c:\program files\Program Files\Free Equation Illustrator\docs\mggicon.ico
c:\program files\Program Files\Free Equation Illustrator\docs\wmetaf.ico
c:\program files\Program Files\Free Equation Illustrator\EUnit.Bak
c:\program files\Program Files\Free Equation Illustrator\EUnit.mgc
c:\program files\Program Files\Free Equation Illustrator\EUnit2.Bak
c:\program files\Program Files\Free Equation Illustrator\EUnit2.mgc
c:\program files\Program Files\Free Equation Illustrator\Fonts\MGCSerif.TTF
c:\program files\Program Files\Free Equation Illustrator\Fonts\Period.TTF
c:\program files\Program Files\Free Equation Illustrator\Fonts\RelMath.TTF
c:\program files\Program Files\Free Equation Illustrator\ForceEq.jpg
c:\program files\Program Files\Free Equation Illustrator\Grid1.Bak
c:\program files\Program Files\Free Equation Illustrator\Grid2.Bak
c:\program files\Program Files\Free Equation Illustrator\Grid2.mgc
c:\program files\Program Files\Free Equation Illustrator\Grid3.Bak
c:\program files\Program Files\Free Equation Illustrator\Grid3.mgc
c:\program files\Program Files\Free Equation Illustrator\Grid4Pt.mgc
c:\program files\Program Files\Free Equation Illustrator\IndexNo.emf
c:\program files\Program Files\Free Equation Illustrator\IndexNo.jpg
c:\program files\Program Files\Free Equation Illustrator\integrals.mgm
c:\program files\Program Files\Free Equation Illustrator\IntRtBkt.mgm
c:\program files\Program Files\Free Equation Illustrator\Macro Images\121SqrRt.emf
c:\program files\Program Files\Free Equation Illustrator\Macro Images\13integ.emf
c:\program files\Program Files\Free Equation Illustrator\Macro Images\221SqrRt.emf
c:\program files\Program Files\Free Equation Illustrator\Macro Images\321SqrRt.emf
c:\program files\Program Files\Free Equation Illustrator\Macro Images\421SqrRt.emf
c:\program files\Program Files\Free Equation Illustrator\Macro Images\Karnaugh Map.emf
c:\program files\Program Files\Free Equation Illustrator\Macro Images\LeftOpAmp.emf
c:\program files\Program Files\Free Equation Illustrator\Macro Images\RightOpAmp.emf
c:\program files\Program Files\Free Equation Illustrator\Macro Images\SerFdbkCuDrv.emf
c:\program files\Program Files\Free Equation Illustrator\Macro Images\ShuntFdbkCuDrv.emf
c:\program files\Program Files\Free Equation Illustrator\Macro Images\stdTriangleABCabc.emf
c:\program files\Program Files\Free Equation Illustrator\Macros.bak
c:\program files\Program Files\Free Equation Illustrator\Macros.mgm
c:\program files\Program Files\Free Equation Illustrator\Main.ini
c:\program files\Program Files\Free Equation Illustrator\McroFils.ini
c:\program files\Program Files\Free Equation Illustrator\mgceq6.exe
c:\program files\Program Files\Free Equation Illustrator\mgceq6ei.cnt
c:\program files\Program Files\Free Equation Illustrator\mgceq6ei.hlp
c:\program files\Program Files\Free Equation Illustrator\PageIni.ini
c:\program files\Program Files\Free Equation Illustrator\planetriangles.Bak
c:\program files\Program Files\Free Equation Illustrator\planetriangles.mgc
c:\program files\Program Files\Free Equation Illustrator\Solenoid.mgc
c:\program files\Program Files\Free Equation Illustrator\SqRt.emf
c:\program files\Program Files\Free Equation Illustrator\unins000.dat
c:\program files\Program Files\Free Equation Illustrator\unins000.exe
c:\program files\Program Files\Free Equation Illustrator\Untitled.mgc
c:\program files\Program Files\Free Equation Illustrator\waves1.mgc
c:\program files\Program Files\Free Equation Illustrator\YFIndex.jpg
c:\program files\Program Files\freeeq.zip
c:\program files\Program Files\gtx73.ini
c:\program files\Program Files\lxarscan.dll
c:\program files\Program Files\nistime-32bit.exe
c:\program files\Program Files\OSLO3071b2.USB
c:\program files\Program Files\OsloD3066.usb
c:\program files\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\advcheck.dll
c:\program files\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\borlndmm.dll
c:\program files\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\delphimm.dll
c:\program files\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\spybotsd.xml
c:\program files\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\unins000.dat
c:\program files\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\unins000.exe
c:\program files\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\UnzDll.dll
c:\program files\Program Files\svinstall_s_libs.exe
c:\program files\Program Files\SwiftView\mime_sample.typ
c:\program files\Program Files\SwiftView\npsview_sample.ics
c:\program files\Program Files\SwiftView\startup.zhp
c:\program files\Program Files\SwiftView\sview.exe
c:\program files\Program Files\SwiftView\sview.inf
c:\program files\Program Files\SwiftView\sview.str
c:\program files\Program Files\SwiftView\sview.tra
c:\program files\Program Files\SwiftView\sview_Dutch.tra
c:\program files\Program Files\SwiftView\sview_French.tra
c:\program files\Program Files\SwiftView\sview_German.tra
c:\program files\Program Files\SwiftView\sview_sample.ini
c:\program files\Program Files\SwiftView\sview_Spanish.tra
c:\program files\Program Files\SwiftView\svinst.exe
c:\program files\Program Files\SwiftView\svsainst.ocx
c:\program files\Program Files\SwiftView\SwiftView.lnk
c:\program files\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\1.Settings.Default.LiveUpdate
c:\program files\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUNOTIFY.EXE
c:\program files\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\AUPDATE.EXE
c:\program files\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\DISreboot.exe
c:\program files\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\LSETUP.EXE
c:\program files\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\LUALL.EXE
c:\program files\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\LuComServer_2_5.EXE
c:\program files\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\LuComServerPS_2_5.DLL
c:\program files\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ludirloc.dat
c:\program files\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\LUINFO.INF
c:\program files\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\LUInit.exe
c:\program files\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\LUInit.ini
c:\program files\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\LUINSDLL.DLL
c:\program files\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\LuPreCon.DLL
c:\program files\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\LuResult.txt
c:\program files\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\Lusetup-lt.exe
c:\program files\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\Luupdate.exe
c:\program files\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\NDETECT.EXE
c:\program files\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\NetDetectController_2_5.DLL
c:\program files\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ProductRegCom_2_5.DLL
c:\program files\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ProductRegComPS_2_5.DLL
c:\program files\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\README.TXT
c:\program files\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\S32LIVE1.DLL
c:\program files\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\S32LUCP1.CPL
c:\program files\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\S32LUIS1.DLL
c:\program files\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\S32LUWI1.DLL
c:\program files\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\Settings.Default.LiveUpdate
c:\program files\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\SymantecRootInstaller.exe
c:\program files\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\UNRAR.DLL
c:\program files\Program Files\Symantec\S32EVNT1.DLL
c:\program files\Program Files\Symantec\SYMEVENT.CAT
c:\program files\Program Files\Symantec\SYMEVENT.INF
c:\program files\Program Files\Symantec\SYMEVENT.SYS
c:\program files\Program Files\Symantec\SYMEVNT.386
c:\program files\Program Files\Uninstall Information\ieupdate\ieupdate.DAT
c:\program files\Program Files\Uninstall Information\ieupdate\ieupdate.INI
c:\program files\Program Files\Uninstall Information\mupdate\mupdate.DAT
c:\program files\Program Files\Uninstall Information\mupdate\mupdate.INI
c:\program files\Program Files\Uninstall Information\oeupdate\oeupdate.DAT
c:\program files\Program Files\Uninstall Information\oeupdate\oeupdate.INI
c:\program files\Program Files\Uninstall Information\OutlookExpress\OutlookExpress.DAT
c:\program files\Program Files\Uninstall Information\OutlookExpress\OutlookExpress.INI
c:\program files\Program Files\Viewpoint\Viewpoint Experience Technology\AxMetaStream.dll
c:\program files\Program Files\Viewpoint\Viewpoint Experience Technology\ComponentMgr.dll
c:\program files\Program Files\Viewpoint\Viewpoint Experience Technology\ComponentRegistry.ini
c:\program files\Program Files\Viewpoint\Viewpoint Experience Technology\Components\AOLArt.dll
c:\program files\Program Files\Viewpoint\Viewpoint Experience Technology\Components\BlueStreak.dll
c:\program files\Program Files\Viewpoint\Viewpoint Experience Technology\Components\Cursors.dll
c:\program files\Program Files\Viewpoint\Viewpoint Experience Technology\Components\DataTracking.dll
c:\program files\Program Files\Viewpoint\Viewpoint Experience Technology\Components\GifReader.dll
c:\program files\Program Files\Viewpoint\Viewpoint Experience Technology\Components\JpegReader.dll
c:\program files\Program Files\Viewpoint\Viewpoint Experience Technology\Components\LensFlares.dll
c:\program files\Program Files\Viewpoint\Viewpoint Experience Technology\Components\Mts2Reader.dll
c:\program files\Program Files\Viewpoint\Viewpoint Experience Technology\Components\Mts3Reader.dll
c:\program files\Program Files\Viewpoint\Viewpoint Experience Technology\Components\ObjectMovie.dll
c:\program files\Program Files\Viewpoint\Viewpoint Experience Technology\Components\SceneComponent.dll
c:\program files\Program Files\Viewpoint\Viewpoint Experience Technology\Components\SreeDMMX.dll
c:\program files\Program Files\Viewpoint\Viewpoint Experience Technology\Components\SWFView.dll
c:\program files\Program Files\Viewpoint\Viewpoint Experience Technology\Components\VMPAudio.dll
c:\program files\Program Files\Viewpoint\Viewpoint Experience Technology\Components\VMPExtras.dll
c:\program files\Program Files\Viewpoint\Viewpoint Experience Technology\Components\VMPVideo.dll
c:\program files\Program Files\Viewpoint\Viewpoint Experience Technology\Components\WaveletReader.dll
c:\program files\Program Files\Viewpoint\Viewpoint Experience Technology\Components\ZoomView.dll
c:\program files\Program Files\Viewpoint\Viewpoint Experience Technology\DownLoadHist.ini
c:\program files\Program Files\Viewpoint\Viewpoint Experience Technology\HostRegistry.ini
c:\program files\Program Files\Viewpoint\Viewpoint Experience Technology\MetaStreamConfig.ini
c:\program files\Program Files\Viewpoint\Viewpoint Experience Technology\MetaStreamID.ini
c:\program files\Program Files\Viewpoint\Viewpoint Experience Technology\MtsAxInstaller.exe
c:\program files\Program Files\Viewpoint\Viewpoint Experience Technology\NewClassID.ini
c:\program files\Program Files\Viewpoint\Viewpoint Experience Technology\Resources\ResourceFolder_00\253621806.mtx
c:\program files\Program Files\Viewpoint\Viewpoint Experience Technology\Resources\ResourceFolder_00\URLCache.ini
c:\program files\Program Files\Viewpoint\Viewpoint Experience Technology\Resources\ResourceFolder_01\-129787270.MTZ
c:\program files\Program Files\Viewpoint\Viewpoint Experience Technology\Resources\ResourceFolder_01\URLCache.ini
c:\program files\Program Files\Viewpoint\Viewpoint Experience Technology\Resources\ResourceFolder_02\URLCache.ini
c:\program files\Program Files\Viewpoint\Viewpoint Experience Technology\Resources\ResourceFolder_03\-305158245.MTZ
c:\program files\Program Files\Viewpoint\Viewpoint Experience Technology\Resources\ResourceFolder_03\URLCache.ini
c:\program files\Program Files\Viewpoint\Viewpoint Experience Technology\Resources\UpdateVersionList_v2.mtx
c:\program files\Program Files\Web Publish\FLUPL.OCX
c:\program files\Program Files\Web Publish\WPWIZ.EXE
c:\program files\Program Files\Windows Media Player\custsat.dll
c:\program files\Program Files\Windows Media Player\dlimport.exe
c:\program files\Program Files\Windows Media Player\migrate.exe
c:\program files\Program Files\Windows Media Player\mplayer2.exe
c:\program files\Program Files\Windows Media Player\mpvis.dll
c:\program files\Program Files\Windows Media Player\MUSIC.BMP
c:\program files\Program Files\Windows Media Player\npdrmv2.dll
c:\program files\Program Files\Windows Media Player\NPDRMV2.ZIP
c:\program files\Program Files\Windows Media Player\NPDS.ZIP
c:\program files\Program Files\Windows Media Player\npdsplay.dll
c:\program files\Program Files\Windows Media Player\npwmsdrm.dll
c:\program files\Program Files\Windows Media Player\setup_wm.exe
c:\program files\Program Files\Windows Media Player\Skins\Atomic.wmz
c:\program files\Program Files\Windows Media Player\Skins\Bluesky.wmz
c:\program files\Program Files\Windows Media Player\Skins\Canvas.wmz
c:\program files\Program Files\Windows Media Player\Skins\Classic.wmz
c:\program files\Program Files\Windows Media Player\Skins\compact.wmz
c:\program files\Program Files\Windows Media Player\Skins\GOO.WMZ
c:\program files\Program Files\Windows Media Player\Skins\Headspace.wmz
c:\program files\Program Files\Windows Media Player\Skins\HEART.WMZ
c:\program files\Program Files\Windows Media Player\Skins\ICONIC.WMZ
c:\program files\Program Files\Windows Media Player\Skins\Miniplayer.wmz
c:\program files\Program Files\Windows Media Player\Skins\Optik.wmz
c:\program files\Program Files\Windows Media Player\Skins\PYRITE.WMZ
c:\program files\Program Files\Windows Media Player\Skins\Radio.wmz
c:\program files\Program Files\Windows Media Player\Skins\revert.wmz
c:\program files\Program Files\Windows Media Player\Skins\Roundlet.wmz
c:\program files\Program Files\Windows Media Player\Skins\Rusty.wmz
c:\program files\Program Files\Windows Media Player\Skins\SPLAT.WMZ
c:\program files\Program Files\Windows Media Player\Skins\Toothy.wmz
c:\program files\Program Files\Windows Media Player\Skins\Windows Classic.wmz
c:\program files\Program Files\Windows Media Player\Skins\Windows XP.wmz
c:\program files\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmpband.dll
c:\program files\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmplayer.exe
c:\program files\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmplayer.exe.js
c:\program files\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmpns.dll
c:\program files\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmpvis.dll
c:\program files\Program Files\Windows NT\Accessories\mswrd6.wpc
c:\program files\Program Files\Windows NT\Accessories\mswrd8.wpc
c:\program files\Program Files\Windows NT\Accessories\wordpad.exe
c:\program files\Program Files\Windows NT\Accessories\write.wpc
c:\program files\Program Files\Windows NT\dialer.exe
c:\program files\Program Files\Windows NT\HTRN_JIS.DLL
c:\program files\Program Files\Windows NT\HYPERTRM.EXE
c:\program files\Program Files\Windows NT\Pinball\FONT.DAT
c:\program files\Program Files\Windows NT\Pinball\PINBALL.DAT
c:\program files\Program Files\Windows NT\Pinball\pinball.exe
c:\program files\Program Files\Windows NT\Pinball\PINBALL.MID
c:\program files\Program Files\Windows NT\Pinball\PINBALL2.MID
c:\program files\Program Files\Windows NT\Pinball\SOUND1.WAV
c:\program files\Program Files\Windows NT\Pinball\SOUND104.WAV
c:\program files\Program Files\Windows NT\Pinball\SOUND105.WAV
c:\program files\Program Files\Windows NT\Pinball\SOUND108.WAV
c:\program files\Program Files\Windows NT\Pinball\SOUND111.WAV
c:\program files\Program Files\Windows NT\Pinball\SOUND112.WAV
c:\program files\Program Files\Windows NT\Pinball\SOUND12.WAV
c:\program files\Program Files\Windows NT\Pinball\SOUND13.WAV
c:\program files\Program Files\Windows NT\Pinball\SOUND131.WAV
c:\program files\Program Files\Windows NT\Pinball\SOUND136.WAV
c:\program files\Program Files\Windows NT\Pinball\SOUND14.WAV
c:\program files\Program Files\Windows NT\Pinball\SOUND16.WAV
c:\program files\Program Files\Windows NT\Pinball\SOUND17.WAV
c:\program files\Program Files\Windows NT\Pinball\SOUND18.WAV
c:\program files\Program Files\Windows NT\Pinball\SOUND181.WAV
c:\program files\Program Files\Windows NT\Pinball\SOUND19.WAV
c:\program files\Program Files\Windows NT\Pinball\SOUND20.WAV
c:\program files\Program Files\Windows NT\Pinball\SOUND21.WAV
c:\program files\Program Files\Windows NT\Pinball\SOUND22.WAV
c:\program files\Program Files\Windows NT\Pinball\SOUND24.WAV
c:\program files\Program Files\Windows NT\Pinball\SOUND240.WAV
c:\program files\Program Files\Windows NT\Pinball\SOUND243.WAV
c:\program files\Program Files\Windows NT\Pinball\SOUND25.WAV
c:\program files\Program Files\Windows NT\Pinball\SOUND26.WAV
c:\program files\Program Files\Windows NT\Pinball\SOUND27.WAV
c:\program files\Program Files\Windows NT\Pinball\SOUND28.WAV
c:\program files\Program Files\Windows NT\Pinball\SOUND29.WAV
c:\program files\Program Files\Windows NT\Pinball\SOUND3.WAV
c:\program files\Program Files\Windows NT\Pinball\SOUND30.WAV
c:\program files\Program Files\Windows NT\Pinball\SOUND34.WAV
c:\program files\Program Files\Windows NT\Pinball\SOUND35.WAV
c:\program files\Program Files\Windows NT\Pinball\SOUND36.WAV
c:\program files\Program Files\Windows NT\Pinball\SOUND38.WAV
c:\program files\Program Files\Windows NT\Pinball\SOUND39.WAV
c:\program files\Program Files\Windows NT\Pinball\SOUND4.WAV
c:\program files\Program Files\Windows NT\Pinball\SOUND42.WAV
c:\program files\Program Files\Windows NT\Pinball\SOUND43.WAV
c:\program files\Program Files\Windows NT\Pinball\SOUND45.WAV
c:\program files\Program Files\Windows NT\Pinball\SOUND49.WAV
c:\program files\Program Files\Windows NT\Pinball\SOUND49D.WAV
c:\program files\Program Files\Windows NT\Pinball\SOUND5.WAV
c:\program files\Program Files\Windows NT\Pinball\SOUND50.WAV
c:\program files\Program Files\Windows NT\Pinball\SOUND528.WAV
c:\program files\Program Files\Windows NT\Pinball\SOUND53.WAV
c:\program files\Program Files\Windows NT\Pinball\SOUND54.WAV
c:\program files\Program Files\Windows NT\Pinball\SOUND55.WAV
c:\program files\Program Files\Windows NT\Pinball\SOUND560.WAV
c:\program files\Program Files\Windows NT\Pinball\SOUND563.WAV
c:\program files\Program Files\Windows NT\Pinball\SOUND57.WAV
c:\program files\Program Files\Windows NT\Pinball\SOUND58.WAV
c:\program files\Program Files\Windows NT\Pinball\SOUND6.WAV
c:\program files\Program Files\Windows NT\Pinball\SOUND65.WAV
c:\program files\Program Files\Windows NT\Pinball\SOUND68.WAV
c:\program files\Program Files\Windows NT\Pinball\SOUND7.WAV
c:\program files\Program Files\Windows NT\Pinball\SOUND713.WAV
c:\program files\Program Files\Windows NT\Pinball\SOUND735.WAV
c:\program files\Program Files\Windows NT\Pinball\SOUND8.WAV
c:\program files\Program Files\Windows NT\Pinball\SOUND827.WAV
c:\program files\Program Files\Windows NT\Pinball\SOUND9.WAV
c:\program files\Program Files\Windows NT\Pinball\SOUND999.WAV
c:\program files\Program Files\Windows NT\Pinball\TABLE.BMP
c:\program files\Program Files\Windows NT\Pinball\WAVEMIX.INF
c:\program files\Program Files\WindowsScheduler\clock.ico
c:\program files\Program Files\WindowsScheduler\ding.wav
c:\program files\Program Files\WindowsScheduler\Events\200212381219.INI
c:\program files\Program Files\WindowsScheduler\Events\200312681015.INI
c:\program files\Program Files\WindowsScheduler\Events\200312681019.INI
c:\program files\Program Files\WindowsScheduler\Events\200312681156.INI
c:\program files\Program Files\WindowsScheduler\Events\20031268117.INI
c:\program files\Program Files\WindowsScheduler\Events\200312681248.INI
c:\program files\Program Files\WindowsScheduler\Events\200312681336.INI
c:\program files\Program Files\WindowsScheduler\Events\200312681419.INI
c:\program files\Program Files\WindowsScheduler\Events\200312681517.INI
c:\program files\Program Files\WindowsScheduler\Events\200312681610.INI
c:\program files\Program Files\WindowsScheduler\Events\Update.flg
c:\program files\Program Files\WindowsScheduler\License.txt
c:\program files\Program Files\WindowsScheduler\LogFile.TXT
c:\program files\Program Files\WindowsScheduler\Preferences.ini
c:\program files\Program Files\WindowsScheduler\RunNow.exe
c:\program files\Program Files\WindowsScheduler\Scheduler.exe
c:\program files\Program Files\WindowsScheduler\Scheduler.url
c:\program files\Program Files\WindowsScheduler\Shutdown.exe
c:\program files\Program Files\WindowsScheduler\unins000.dat
c:\program files\Program Files\WindowsScheduler\unins000.exe
c:\program files\Program Files\WindowsScheduler\WScheduler.cnt
c:\program files\Program Files\WindowsScheduler\WScheduler.exe
c:\program files\Program Files\WindowsScheduler\WSCHEDULER.HLP
c:\program files\Program Files\WindowsScheduler\WSCtrl.exe
c:\program files\Program Files\WindowsScheduler\WService.exe
c:\program files\Program Files\WindowsScheduler\WSLogon.exe
c:\program files\Program Files\WindowsUpdate\V4\iuhist.xml
c:\program files\Program Files\x73_lut.dat
.
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Drivers/Services )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
-------\Legacy_SYSREST.SYS
-------\Legacy_TDSSSERV
-------\Service_tdssserv
.
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((( Files Created from 2011-09-07 to 2011-10-07 )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
2011-10-07 13:03 . 2011-10-07 13:03	--------	d-----w-	C:\Dell
2011-10-07 12:53 . 2011-10-07 12:55	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\Don\Local Settings\Application Data\Deployment
2011-10-03 14:18 . 2001-08-17 17:28	871388	-c--a-w-	c:\windows\system32\dllcache\bcmdm.sys
2011-10-03 14:17 . 2001-08-17 16:49	10240	-c--a-w-	c:\windows\system32\dllcache\atipcxxx.sys
2011-10-03 14:05 . 2001-08-17 18:07	101888	-c--a-w-	c:\windows\system32\dllcache\adpu160m.sys
2011-10-03 14:04 . 2001-08-17 18:56	66048	-c--a-w-	c:\windows\system32\dllcache\s3legacy.dll
2011-10-01 14:45 . 2011-10-01 14:45	443448	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\sptd.sys
2011-10-01 14:38 . 2011-10-01 14:43	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\Don\Application Data\DAEMON Tools Pro
2011-10-01 14:38 . 2011-10-01 14:39	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\DAEMON Tools Pro
2011-09-30 16:07 . 2011-09-30 16:07	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\PC Drivers HeadQuarters
2011-09-28 14:45 . 2011-09-28 14:45	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\Don\Application Data\PC Cleaners
2011-09-28 14:43 . 2011-09-28 14:43	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\PC1Data
2011-09-27 12:08 . 2011-10-07 11:41	--------	d-----w-	C:\Juststuff8
2011-09-26 18:47 . 2011-09-26 18:47	12872	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\bootdelete.exe
2011-09-26 18:33 . 2011-09-27 12:06	23624	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\hitmanpro35.sys
2011-09-26 18:31 . 2011-09-26 18:47	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Hitman Pro
2011-09-25 15:03 . 2011-09-25 15:03	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\Don\Application Data\SpeedMaxPc
2011-09-25 15:02 . 2011-09-26 15:36	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\SpeedMaxPc
2011-09-25 11:31 . 2003-10-06 18:16	262144	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\nvrspt.dll
2011-09-24 20:27 . 2011-09-24 20:30	--------	dc-h--w-	c:\windows\ie8
.
.
.
(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Find3M Report ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
2011-09-28 14:41 . 2005-08-27 16:50	5356304	----a-w-	c:\windows\uninst.exe
2010-09-19 18:37 . 2010-09-19 18:37	185640	----a-w-	c:\program files\XvidSetup.exe
2010-05-07 16:10 . 2010-05-07 16:10	4007544	----a-w-	c:\program files\pdf-to-word-converter.exe
2010-04-25 15:33 . 2010-02-05 19:48	563040	----a-w-	c:\program files\googleupdatesetup.exe
2010-02-27 21:18 . 2010-02-27 21:18	0	----a-w-	c:\program files\Silverlight.exe
2009-12-28 19:21 . 2009-12-28 19:21	2728440	----a-w-	c:\program files\vcsetup.exe
2009-12-27 15:08 . 2009-12-27 15:09	4621632	----a-w-	c:\program files\vs_proweb.exe
2009-11-29 17:06 . 2009-11-29 17:02	563872	----a-w-	c:\program files\GoogleEarthSetup.exe
2009-09-30 15:41 . 2009-09-30 15:39	8067224	----a-w-	c:\program files\Firefox Setup 3.5.3.exe
2008-08-31 12:53 . 2008-08-06 21:27	3520552	----a-w-	c:\program files\procexp.exe
2008-04-05 15:19 . 2008-04-05 15:18	7036642	----a-w-	c:\program files\AID_Personal_Setup.exe
2008-04-05 14:57 . 2008-04-05 14:56	5660000	----a-w-	c:\program files\labelm.exe
2008-04-02 20:11 . 2008-04-02 20:11	7042688	----a-w-	c:\program files\AID_Enterprise_Setup.exe
2008-04-02 16:07 . 2008-04-02 16:14	23510720	----a-w-	c:\program files\DotNetfx.exe
2008-04-02 16:01 . 2008-04-02 16:01	22646046	----a-w-	c:\program files\easycardcreator_free_setup.exe
2008-03-29 20:13 . 2008-03-29 20:12	6039144	----a-w-	c:\program files\Firefox Setup 2.0.0.13.exe
2005-08-23 14:22 . 2005-08-26 15:33	10488666	-c--a-w-	c:\program files\dwizen.exe
2005-07-15 17:23 . 2005-07-15 17:23	334	-c--a-w-	c:\program files\layout.bin
2003-03-26 13:52 . 2005-08-26 15:33	1150945	-c--a-w-	c:\program files\svinstall_s_libs.exe
2003-03-14 16:59 . 2005-08-26 15:33	266843	----a-w-	c:\program files\nistime-32bit.exe
2003-03-14 16:45 . 2005-08-26 15:33	1771688	-c--a-w-	c:\program files\atc28.exe
2003-03-14 16:31 . 2005-08-26 15:33	646610	-c--a-w-	c:\program files\ats20b1.exe
2001-05-11 15:39 . 2005-08-26 15:33	53248	----a-w-	c:\program files\ACMonitor_X73.exe
1997-06-02 16:17 . 1997-06-02 16:17	8192	----a-w-	c:\program files\_ISDEL.EXE
1997-06-02 16:17 . 1997-06-02 16:17	11264	----a-w-	c:\program files\_SETUP.DLL
.
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Reg Loading Points ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
*Note* empty entries & legit default entries are not shown 
REGEDIT4
.
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"NOMAD Detector"="c:\program files\Creative\SBLive\PlayCenter2\CTNMRun.exe" [2000-07-27 15360]
"ctfmon.exe"="c:\windows\system32\ctfmon.exe" [2004-08-04 15360]
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"NvCplDaemon"="c:\windows\system32\NvCpl.dll" [2003-10-06 5058560]
"Adobe Reader Speed Launcher"="c:\program files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe" [2009-10-03 35696]
"Adobe ARM"="c:\program files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe" [2010-09-21 932288]
"Ask and Record FLV Service"="c:\program files\Replay Media Catcher\FLVSrvc.exe" [2009-09-22 156672]
"Microsoft Works Portfolio"="c:\program files\Microsoft Works\WksSb.exe" [2001-08-23 331830]
"Microsoft Works Update Detection"="c:\program files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Works Shared\WkUFind.exe" [2001-08-17 28738]
"lxdnmon.exe"="c:\program files\Lexmark 2600 Series\lxdnmon.exe" [2009-01-29 660136]
"lxdnamon"="c:\program files\Lexmark 2600 Series\lxdnamon.exe" [2009-01-29 16040]
"FaxCenterServer"="c:\program files\Lexmark Fax Solutions\fm3032.exe" [2009-01-29 320168]
"PhotoExplosionCalCheck"="c:\program files\Nova Development\Photo Explosion 3.0 SE\calcheck.exe" [2006-09-20 69632]
"QuickTime Task"="c:\program files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" [2010-11-29 421888]
"ArcSoft Connection Service"="c:\program files\Common Files\ArcSoft\Connection Service\Bin\ACDaemon.exe" [2010-10-27 207424]
"nwiz"="nwiz.exe" [2003-10-06 741376]
"Disc Detector"="c:\program files\Creative\ShareDLL\CtNotify.exe" [1999-08-30 189952]
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnce]
"AvgUninstallURL"="start http://www.avg.com/ww.special-uninstallation-feedback-appf?lic=NFVXV1UtV0JEWEMtVllGTjMtUURKTUgtNDJBT0EtSzZIVTk&inst=NzctNzM4MjM5NDg5LVZPUCszLUZMKzgtWE8xMCsxMS1ERFQrMC1GTDEwKzEtVFVHKzMtU1QxMkZPSSsxLUVVTEErMS1TVDEyRkFQUCsx&prod=90&ver=2012.0.1809&mid=d00952c3d8a3d0918f87025a69b08eac-4f5efc1c1e21f48fb06aa96c22f6d0e2d6ec60d5" [?]
.
[HKEY_USERS\.DEFAULT\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"DWQueuedReporting"="c:\progra~1\COMMON~1\MICROS~1\DW\dwtrig20.exe" [2007-02-26 437160]
.
c:\documents and settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\
Microsoft Office.lnk - c:\program files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE [2001-2-13 83360]
Microsoft Works Calendar Reminders.lnk - c:\program files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Works Shared\wkcalrem.exe [2001-8-7 24633]
.
[hkey_local_machine\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\ShellExecuteHooks]
"{56F9679E-7826-4C84-81F3-532071A8BCC5}"= "c:\program files\Windows Desktop Search\MSNLNamespaceMgr.dll" [2009-05-25 304128]
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\currentcontrolset\control\securityproviders]
SecurityProviders	msapsspc.dll schannel.dll digest.dll msnsspc.dll
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\IMFservice]
@="Service"
.
[HKLM\~\startupfolder\C:^Documents and Settings^All Users^Start Menu^Programs^Startup^Event Reminder.lnk]
path=c:\documents and settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\Event Reminder.lnk
backup=c:\windows\pss\Event Reminder.lnkCommon Startup
.
[HKLM\~\startupfolder\C:^Documents and Settings^All Users^Start Menu^Programs^Startup^Exif Launcher.lnk]
path=c:\documents and settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\Exif Launcher.lnk
backup=c:\windows\pss\Exif Launcher.lnkCommon Startup
.
[HKLM\~\startupfolder\C:^Documents and Settings^All Users^Start Menu^Programs^Startup^Google Updater.lnk]
path=c:\documents and settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\Google Updater.lnk
backup=c:\windows\pss\Google Updater.lnkCommon Startup
.
[HKLM\~\startupfolder\C:^Documents and Settings^All Users^Start Menu^Programs^Startup^Microsoft Office.lnk]
path=c:\documents and settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\Microsoft Office.lnk
backup=c:\windows\pss\Microsoft Office.lnkCommon Startup
.
[HKLM\~\startupfolder\C:^Documents and Settings^All Users^Start Menu^Programs^Startup^Microsoft Works Calendar Reminders.lnk]
path=c:\documents and settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\Microsoft Works Calendar Reminders.lnk
backup=c:\windows\pss\Microsoft Works Calendar Reminders.lnkCommon Startup
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\Adobe Reader Speed Launcher]
2009-10-03 09:08	35696	----a-w-	c:\program files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\ctfmon.exe]
2004-08-04 07:56	15360	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\ctfmon.exe
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\NvCplDaemon]
2003-10-06 18:16	5058560	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\nvcpl.dll
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\NvMediaCenter]
2003-10-06 18:16	49152	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\nvmctray.dll
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\nwiz]
2003-10-06 18:16	741376	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\nwiz.exe
.
[HKLM\~\services\sharedaccess\parameters\firewallpolicy\standardprofile\AuthorizedApplications\List]
"%windir%\\system32\\sessmgr.exe"=
"c:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\mmc.exe"=
"%windir%\\Network Diagnostic\\xpnetdiag.exe"=
"c:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\lxdncoms.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Lexmark 2600 Series\\lxdnamon.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Lexmark 2600 Series\\frun.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Abbyy FineReader 6.0 Sprint\\Scan\\ScanMan6.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Lexmark Fax Solutions\\FaxCtr.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Lexmark 2600 Series\\lxdnmon.exe"=
"c:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\spool\\drivers\\w32x86\\3\\lxdnpswx.exe"=
"c:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\spool\\drivers\\w32x86\\3\\lxdntime.exe"=
"c:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\spool\\drivers\\w32x86\\3\\lxdnjswx.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Lexmark 2600 Series\\Diagnostics\\LXDNdiag.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Vuze\\Azureus.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Bonjour\\mDNSResponder.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Opera\\opera.exe"=
.
[HKLM\~\services\sharedaccess\parameters\firewallpolicy\standardprofile\GloballyOpenPorts\List]
"3389:TCP"= 3389:TCP:Remote Desktop
"65533:TCP"= 65533:TCP:Services
"52344:TCP"= 52344:TCP:Services
"4263:TCP"= 4263:TCP:Services
"4029:TCP"= 4029:TCP:Services
"9686:TCP"= 9686:TCP:Services
"9687:TCP"= 9687:TCP:Services
"6554:TCP"= 6554:TCP:Services
"6555:TCP"= 6555:TCP:Services
"9490:TCP"= 9490:TCP:Services
"9491:TCP"= 9491:TCP:Services
"5743:TCP"= 5743:TCP:Services
"9986:TCP"= 9986:TCP:Services
"3510:TCP"= 3510:TCP:Services
"5520:TCP"= 5520:TCP:Services
"2336:TCP"= 2336:TCP:Services
"3172:TCP"= 3172:TCP:Services
"6428:TCP"= 6428:TCP:Services
"6429:TCP"= 6429:TCP:Services
"7070:TCP"= 7070:TCP:Services
"7071:TCP"= 7071:TCP:Services
"6385:TCP"= 6385:TCP:Services
"6386:TCP"= 6386:TCP:Services
"4886:TCP"= 4886:TCP:Services
"8272:TCP"= 8272:TCP:Services
"4787:TCP"= 4787:TCP:Services
"5722:TCP"= 5722:TCP:Services
"9350:TCP"= 9350:TCP:Services
"8194:TCP"= 8194:TCP:Services
"4788:TCP"= 4788:TCP:Services
"9992:TCP"= 9992:TCP:Services
"7984:TCP"= 7984:TCP:Services
"2539:TCP"= 2539:TCP:Services
"6211:TCP"= 6211:TCP:Services
"4929:TCP"= 4929:TCP:Services
"9818:TCP"= 9818:TCP:Services
"2085:TCP"= 2085:TCP:Services
"9241:TCP"= 9241:TCP:Services
"3522:TCP"= 3522:TCP:Services
"6366:TCP"= 6366:TCP:Services
"6367:TCP"= 6367:TCP:Services
"9252:TCP"= 9252:TCP:Services
.
R0 sptd;sptd;\SystemRoot\\SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\sptd.sys --> \SystemRoot\\SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\sptd.sys [?]
S3 RegFilter;RegFilter;c:\program files\IObit\IObit Malware Fighter\Drivers\wxp_x86\RegFilter.sys [6/1/2011 5:18 PM 30368]
S4 FileMonitor;FileMonitor;c:\program files\IObit\IObit Malware Fighter\Drivers\wxp_x86\FileMonitor.sys [6/1/2011 5:18 PM 239472]
S4 RsFx0103;RsFx0103 Driver;c:\windows\system32\drivers\RsFx0103.sys [3/30/2009 4:09 AM 239336]
.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Svchost - NetSvcs
wowsystemcode
.
Contents of the 'Scheduled Tasks' folder
.
2011-10-07 c:\windows\Tasks\ASC4_PerformanceMonitor.job
- c:\program files\IObit\Advanced SystemCare 4\PMonitor.exe [2011-06-01 20:40]
.
2011-10-07 c:\windows\Tasks\Google Software Updater.job
- c:\program files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe [2008-05-09 10:50]
.
2011-10-07 c:\windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineCore.job
- c:\program files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2010-02-05 19:48]
.
2011-10-07 c:\windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineUA.job
- c:\program files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2010-02-05 19:48]
.
.
------- Supplementary Scan -------
.
uStart Page = hxxp://www.search.yahoo.com/?fr=w3i&type=W3i_SP,204,0_0,StartPage,20110940,16897,0,6,0
uInternet Connection Wizard,ShellNext = hxxp://www.broderbund.com/jump.jsp?itemID=442&itemType=CATEGORY
uInternet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
uSearchURL,(Default) = hxxp://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/su/msgr9/*http://www.yahoo.com
TCP: DhcpNameServer = 65.32.5.111 65.32.5.112
DPF: Microsoft XML Parser for Java - file://c:\windows\Java\classes\xmldso.cab
.
- - - - ORPHANS REMOVED - - - -
.
URLSearchHooks-{E38FA08E-F56A-4169-ABF5-5C71E3C153A1} - (no file)
BHO-{30F9B915-B755-4826-820B-08FBA6BD249D} - (no file)
BHO-{ba14329e-9550-4989-b3f2-9732e92d17cc} - (no file)
BHO-{E38FA08E-F56A-4169-ABF5-5C71E3C153A1} - (no file)
Toolbar-{ba14329e-9550-4989-b3f2-9732e92d17cc} - (no file)
Toolbar-{30F9B915-B755-4826-820B-08FBA6BD249D} - (no file)
Toolbar-{CCC7A320-B3CA-4199-B1A6-9F516DD69829} - (no file)
WebBrowser-{BA14329E-9550-4989-B3F2-9732E92D17CC} - (no file)
MSConfigStartUp-AVG8_TRAY - c:\progra~1\AVG\AVG8\avgtray.exe
MSConfigStartUp-Microsoft Works Update Detection - c:\program files\Microsoft Works\WkDetect.exe
AddRemove-Creative News - c:\program files\Creative\News\CTNews.isu
AddRemove-KB968369 - c:\program files\Microsoft SQL Server\100\Setup Bootstrap\Update Cache\KB968369\ServicePack\setup.exe
AddRemove-Microsoft SQL Server 10 - c:\program files\Microsoft SQL Server\100\Setup Bootstrap\Release\x86\SetupARP.exe
AddRemove-Microsoft SQL Server 10 Release - c:\program files\Microsoft SQL Server\100\Setup Bootstrap\Release\x86\SetupARP.exe
.
.
.
**************************************************************************
.
catchme 0.3.1398 W2K/XP/Vista - rootkit/stealth malware detector by Gmer, http://www.gmer.net
Rootkit scan 2011-10-07 10:12
Windows 5.1.2600 Service Pack 2 NTFS
.
scanning hidden processes ... 
.
scanning hidden autostart entries ... 
.
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
Disc Detector = c:\program files\Creative\ShareDLL\CtNotify.exe????????????????|???|????\??|a??|???|???|???????????|???? ??|h??|????????x??????????? ??|`??|????]??|???|?????????N??X??????|?N??????????N??w`??w????d???6???????????????????????x???<[email protected]?w 
.
scanning hidden files ... 
.
scan completed successfully
hidden files: 0
.
**************************************************************************
.
--------------------- LOCKED REGISTRY KEYS ---------------------
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\.srf\PersistentHandler]
@DACL=(02 0000)
@="{eec97550-47a9-11cf-b952-00aa0051fe20}"
.
--------------------- DLLs Loaded Under Running Processes ---------------------
.
- - - - - - - > 'explorer.exe'(3480)
c:\windows\system32\WININET.dll
c:\documents and settings\Don\Local Settings\Application Data\FLVService\lib\FLVSrvLib.dll
c:\windows\system32\ieframe.dll
c:\windows\system32\mshtml.dll
c:\windows\system32\msls31.dll
c:\windows\system32\mslbui.dll
c:\windows\system32\msi.dll
c:\windows\system32\webcheck.dll
c:\windows\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
c:\windows\system32\PortableDeviceTypes.dll
c:\windows\IME\SPGRMR.DLL
c:\windows\system32\PortableDeviceApi.dll
.
------------------------ Other Running Processes ------------------------
.
c:\windows\system32\devldr32.exe
c:\program files\IObit\IObit Malware Fighter\IMFsrv.exe
c:\program files\Lexmark 2600 Series\lxdnMsdMon.exe
c:\program files\Common Files\ArcSoft\Connection Service\Bin\ACService.exe
c:\program files\IObit\Advanced SystemCare 4\ASCService.exe
c:\program files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
c:\program files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
c:\windows\System32\CTsvcCDA.EXE
c:\program files\Olympus\DeviceDetector\DM1Service.exe
c:\program files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
c:\windows\system32\lxdncoms.exe
c:\program files\Microsoft SQL Server\MSSQL10.SQLEXPRESS\MSSQL\Binn\sqlservr.exe
c:\windows\system32\nvsvc32.exe
c:\program files\Microsoft SQL Server\90\Shared\sqlwriter.exe
c:\windows\System32\MsPMSPSv.exe
c:\windows\system32\SearchIndexer.exe
c:\windows\system32\fxssvc.exe
c:\windows\system32\wscntfy.exe
.
**************************************************************************
.
Completion time: 2011-10-07 10:22:52 - machine was rebooted
ComboFix-quarantined-files.txt 2011-10-07 14:22
.
Pre-Run: 33,192,804,352 bytes free
Post-Run: 33,136,697,344 bytes free
.
WindowsXP-KB310994-SP2-Home-BootDisk-ENU.exe
[boot loader]
timeout=2
default=multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1)\WINDOWS
[operating systems]
c:\cmdcons\BOOTSECT.DAT="Microsoft Windows Recovery Console" /cmdcons
UnsupportedDebug="do not select this" /debug
multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1)\WINDOWS="Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition" /fastdetect /NoExecute=OptIn
.
- - End Of File - - 8FFF601C832D16BAF812A59063A547E6


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Did you intentionally create this second "Program Files" folder to download programs to? 

c:\program files\Program Files

There are things to address in the ComboFix log but before doing so, please do the following:

Download and run  HAMeb_check.exe
Post the contents of the resulting log.


----------



## dgp1939 (Oct 9, 2003)

No. That happened a long time ago. Just never got rid of the thing.


----------



## dgp1939 (Oct 9, 2003)

C:\Documents and Settings\Don\My Documents\Downloads\HAMeb_check.exe
Fri 10/07/2011 at 15:45:45.75

Account active Yes
Local Group Memberships *Administrators

~~ Checking profile list ~~

S-1-5-21-220523388-1085031214-839522115-1000
%SystemDrive%\Documents and Settings\HelpAssistant

~~ Checking for HelpAssistant directories ~~

HelpAssistant

~~ Checking mbr ~~

Stealth MBR rootkit/Mebroot/Sinowal detector 0.3.7 by Gmer, http://www.gmer.net

device: opened successfully
user: MBR read successfully
called modules: ntoskrnl.exe CLASSPNP.SYS disk.sys ACPI.sys hal.dll >>UNKNOWN [0xFFA10220]<< 
kernel: MBR read successfully
copy of MBR has been found in sector 0x0950A600 
malicious code @ sector 0x0950A603 !
PE file found in sector at 0x0950A619 !
MBR rootkit infection detected ! Use: "mbr.exe -f" to fix.

~~ Checking for termsrv32.dll ~~

termsrv32.dll present!

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\currentcontrolset\services\termservice\parameters
ServiceDll	REG_EXPAND_SZ %SystemRoot%\System32\termsrv.dll

~~ Checking firewall ports ~~

[HKLM\~\services\sharedaccess\parameters\firewallpolicy\DomainProfile\GloballyOpenPorts\List]
"3389:TCP"=3389:TCP:*:Enabled:Remote Desktop
80:TCP=80:TCP:*:Enabled:Services
"65533:TCP"=65533:TCP:*:Enabled:Services
"52344:TCP"=52344:TCP:*:Enabled:Services
"4263:TCP"=4263:TCP:*:Enabled:Services
"4029:TCP"=4029:TCP:*:Enabled:Services
"9686:TCP"=9686:TCP:*:Enabled:Services
"9687:TCP"=9687:TCP:*:Enabled:Services
443:TCP=443:TCP:*:Enabled:Services
"6555:TCP"=6555:TCP:*:Enabled:Services
"6554:TCP"=6554:TCP:*:Enabled:Services
"9490:TCP"=9490:TCP:*:Enabled:Services
"9491:TCP"=9491:TCP:*:Enabled:Services
"9986:TCP"=9986:TCP:*:Enabled:Services
"5743:TCP"=5743:TCP:*:Enabled:Services
"3510:TCP"=3510:TCP:*:Enabled:Services
"5520:TCP"=5520:TCP:*:Enabled:Services
"2336:TCP"=2336:TCP:*:Enabled:Services
"3172:TCP"=3172:TCP:*:Enabled:Services
"6428:TCP"=6428:TCP:*:Enabled:Services
"6429:TCP"=6429:TCP:*:Enabled:Services
"7070:TCP"=7070:TCP:*:Enabled:Services
"7071:TCP"=7071:TCP:*:Enabled:Services
"6385:TCP"=6385:TCP:*:Enabled:Services
"6386:TCP"=6386:TCP:*:Enabled:Services
"4886:TCP"=4886:TCP:*:Enabled:Services
"8272:TCP"=8272:TCP:*:Enabled:Services
"4787:TCP"=4787:TCP:*:Enabled:Services
"5722:TCP"=5722:TCP:*:Enabled:Services
"9350:TCP"=9350:TCP:*:Enabled:Services
"8194:TCP"=8194:TCP:*:Enabled:Services
"4788:TCP"=4788:TCP:*:Enabled:Services
"9992:TCP"=9992:TCP:*:Enabled:Services
"7984:TCP"=7984:TCP:*:Enabled:Services
"2539:TCP"=2539:TCP:*:Enabled:Services
"6211:TCP"=6211:TCP:*:Enabled:Services
"4929:TCP"=4929:TCP:*:Enabled:Services
"9818:TCP"=9818:TCP:*:Enabled:Services
"2085:TCP"=2085:TCP:*:Enabled:Services
"9241:TCP"=9241:TCP:*:Enabled:Services
"3522:TCP"=3522:TCP:*:Enabled:Services
"6366:TCP"=6366:TCP:*:Enabled:Services
"6367:TCP"=6367:TCP:*:Enabled:Services
"9252:TCP"=9252:TCP:*:Enabled:Services

[HKLM\~\services\sharedaccess\parameters\firewallpolicy\standardprofile\GloballyOpenPorts\List]
"3389:TCP"=3389:TCP:*:Enabled:Remote Desktop
"65533:TCP"=65533:TCP:*:Enabled:Services
"52344:TCP"=52344:TCP:*:Enabled:Services
"4263:TCP"=4263:TCP:*:Enabled:Services
"4029:TCP"=4029:TCP:*:Enabled:Services
"9686:TCP"=9686:TCP:*:Enabled:Services
"9687:TCP"=9687:TCP:*:Enabled:Services
"6554:TCP"=6554:TCP:*:Enabled:Services
"6555:TCP"=6555:TCP:*:Enabled:Services
"9490:TCP"=9490:TCP:*:Enabled:Services
"9491:TCP"=9491:TCP:*:Enabled:Services
"5743:TCP"=5743:TCP:*:Enabled:Services
"9986:TCP"=9986:TCP:*:Enabled:Services
"3510:TCP"=3510:TCP:*:Enabled:Services
"5520:TCP"=5520:TCP:*:Enabled:Services
"2336:TCP"=2336:TCP:*:Enabled:Services
"3172:TCP"=3172:TCP:*:Enabled:Services
"6428:TCP"=6428:TCP:*:Enabled:Services
"6429:TCP"=6429:TCP:*:Enabled:Services
"7070:TCP"=7070:TCP:*:Enabled:Services
"7071:TCP"=7071:TCP:*:Enabled:Services
"6385:TCP"=6385:TCP:*:Enabled:Services
"6386:TCP"=6386:TCP:*:Enabled:Services
"4886:TCP"=4886:TCP:*:Enabled:Services
"8272:TCP"=8272:TCP:*:Enabled:Services
"4787:TCP"=4787:TCP:*:Enabled:Services
"5722:TCP"=5722:TCP:*:Enabled:Services
"9350:TCP"=9350:TCP:*:Enabled:Services
"8194:TCP"=8194:TCP:*:Enabled:Services
"4788:TCP"=4788:TCP:*:Enabled:Services
"9992:TCP"=9992:TCP:*:Enabled:Services
"7984:TCP"=7984:TCP:*:Enabled:Services
"2539:TCP"=2539:TCP:*:Enabled:Services
"6211:TCP"=6211:TCP:*:Enabled:Services
"4929:TCP"=4929:TCP:*:Enabled:Services
"9818:TCP"=9818:TCP:*:Enabled:Services
"2085:TCP"=2085:TCP:*:Enabled:Services
"9241:TCP"=9241:TCP:*:Enabled:Services
"3522:TCP"=3522:TCP:*:Enabled:Services
"6366:TCP"=6366:TCP:*:Enabled:Services
"6367:TCP"=6367:TCP:*:Enabled:Services
"9252:TCP"=9252:TCP:*:Enabled:Services

~~ EOF ~~


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Please go to the following link and run TDSSKiller:

http://support.kaspersky.com/viruses/solutions?qid=208280684

Allow it cure anything if prompted.

Please post the log back here.


----------



## dgp1939 (Oct 9, 2003)

It found 2 items & recommended skipping one (locked) and fixing the other. Did that. Did not find a log for this one after reboot.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Please run it again and see if you can get a log.


----------



## dgp1939 (Oct 9, 2003)

Found the log from that scan. Guess it sometimes helps to read the instructions!


08:23:52.0546 0888	TDSS rootkit removing tool 2.6.6.0 Oct 7 2011 12:45:24
08:23:53.0109 0888	============================================================
08:23:53.0109 0888	Current date / time: 2011/10/08 08:23:53.0109
08:23:53.0109 0888	SystemInfo:
08:23:53.0109 0888	
08:23:53.0109 0888	OS Version: 5.1.2600 ServicePack: 2.0
08:23:53.0109 0888	Product type: Workstation
08:23:53.0109 0888	ComputerName: DPS-TOOFLISS
08:23:53.0109 0888	UserName: Don
08:23:53.0109 0888	Windows directory: C:\WINDOWS
08:23:53.0109 0888	System windows directory: C:\WINDOWS
08:23:53.0109 0888	Processor architecture: Intel x86
08:23:53.0109 0888	Number of processors: 1
08:23:53.0109 0888	Page size: 0x1000
08:23:53.0109 0888	Boot type: Normal boot
08:23:53.0109 0888	============================================================
08:23:56.0125 0888	Initialize success
08:24:10.0953 3892	============================================================
08:24:10.0953 3892	Scan started
08:24:10.0953 3892	Mode: Manual; 
08:24:10.0953 3892	============================================================
08:24:14.0156 3892	Abiosdsk - ok
08:24:14.0203 3892	abp480n5 - ok
08:24:14.0359 3892	ACPI (a10c7534f7223f4a73a948967d00e69b) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ACPI.sys
08:24:14.0359 3892	ACPI - ok
08:24:14.0437 3892	ACPIEC (9859c0f6936e723e4892d7141b1327d5) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ACPIEC.sys
08:24:14.0468 3892	ACPIEC - ok
08:24:14.0515 3892	adpu160m - ok
08:24:14.0687 3892	aec (1ee7b434ba961ef845de136224c30fec) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\aec.sys
08:24:14.0687 3892	aec - ok
08:24:14.0796 3892	AFD (55e6e1c51b6d30e54335750955453702) C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\afd.sys
08:24:14.0796 3892	AFD - ok
08:24:14.0875 3892	agp440 (2c428fa0c3e3a01ed93c9b2a27d8d4bb) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\agp440.sys
08:24:14.0875 3892	agp440 - ok
08:24:14.0921 3892	Aha154x - ok
08:24:14.0968 3892	aic78u2 - ok
08:24:15.0000 3892	aic78xx - ok
08:24:15.0203 3892	AliIde - ok
08:24:15.0250 3892	amsint - ok
08:24:15.0328 3892	asc - ok
08:24:15.0390 3892	asc3350p - ok
08:24:15.0453 3892	asc3550 - ok
08:24:15.0656 3892	AsyncMac (02000abf34af4c218c35d257024807d6) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\asyncmac.sys
08:24:15.0656 3892	AsyncMac - ok
08:24:15.0734 3892	atapi (cdfe4411a69c224bd1d11b2da92dac51) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys
08:24:15.0750 3892	atapi - ok
08:24:15.0781 3892	Atdisk - ok
08:24:15.0843 3892	Atmarpc (ec88da854ab7d7752ec8be11a741bb7f) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\atmarpc.sys
08:24:15.0843 3892	Atmarpc - ok
08:24:15.0937 3892	audstub (d9f724aa26c010a217c97606b160ed68) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\audstub.sys
08:24:15.0937 3892	audstub - ok
08:24:16.0046 3892	basic2 (9372cc48814a17e67c28945eb4acc189) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\basic2.sys
08:24:16.0062 3892	basic2 - ok
08:24:16.0140 3892	Beep (da1f27d85e0d1525f6621372e7b685e9) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Beep.sys
08:24:16.0140 3892	Beep - ok
08:24:16.0265 3892	catchme - ok
08:24:16.0328 3892	cbidf2k (90a673fc8e12a79afbed2576f6a7aaf9) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\cbidf2k.sys
08:24:16.0343 3892	cbidf2k - ok
08:24:16.0453 3892	CCDECODE (6163ed60b684bab19d3352ab22fc48b2) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\CCDECODE.sys
08:24:16.0453 3892	CCDECODE - ok
08:24:16.0500 3892	cd20xrnt - ok
08:24:16.0609 3892	Cdaudio (c1b486a7658353d33a10cc15211a873b) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Cdaudio.sys
08:24:16.0609 3892	Cdaudio - ok
08:24:16.0687 3892	Cdfs (cd7d5152df32b47f4e36f710b35aae02) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Cdfs.sys
08:24:16.0687 3892	Cdfs - ok
08:24:16.0765 3892	Cdrom (af9c19b3100fe010496b1a27181fbf72) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\cdrom.sys
08:24:16.0765 3892	Cdrom - ok
08:24:16.0812 3892	Changer - ok
08:24:16.0921 3892	CmdIde - ok
08:24:16.0984 3892	Cpqarray - ok
08:24:17.0093 3892	ctljystk (71007bd2e1e26927fe3e4eb00c0beedf) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ctljystk.sys
08:24:17.0093 3892	ctljystk - ok
08:24:17.0140 3892	dac2w2k - ok
08:24:17.0187 3892	dac960nt - ok
08:24:17.0390 3892	DCamUSBSQTECH (9c98671eb51a6c9e807d807b3f70faa0) C:\WINDOWS\system32\Drivers\SQcaptur.sys
08:24:17.0390 3892	DCamUSBSQTECH - ok
08:24:17.0546 3892	Disk (00ca44e4534865f8a3b64f7c0984bff0) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\disk.sys
08:24:17.0546 3892	Disk - ok
08:24:17.0734 3892	dmboot (c0fbb516e06e243f0cf31f597e7ebf7d) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\dmboot.sys
08:24:17.0796 3892	dmboot - ok
08:24:17.0921 3892	dmio (f5e7b358a732d09f4bcf2824b88b9e28) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\dmio.sys
08:24:17.0921 3892	dmio - ok
08:24:18.0000 3892	dmload (e9317282a63ca4d188c0df5e09c6ac5f) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\dmload.sys
08:24:18.0031 3892	dmload - ok
08:24:18.0109 3892	DMusic (a6f881284ac1150e37d9ae47ff601267) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\DMusic.sys
08:24:18.0125 3892	DMusic - ok
08:24:18.0187 3892	dpti2o - ok
08:24:18.0250 3892	drmkaud (1ed4dbbae9f5d558dbba4cc450e3eb2e) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\drmkaud.sys
08:24:18.0250 3892	drmkaud - ok
08:24:18.0484 3892	emu10k (ae4e46d96e9d33790c8617e36791b576) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\emu10k1f.sys
08:24:18.0531 3892	emu10k - ok
08:24:18.0625 3892	emu10k1 (aadc81e967c25dd7c90e150fec6eab74) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ctlface.sys
08:24:18.0625 3892	emu10k1 - ok
08:24:18.0843 3892	Fallback (9ea76a7f28cd968f8adc709e479f23b2) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\fallback.sys
08:24:18.0859 3892	Fallback - ok
08:24:18.0937 3892	Fastfat (3117f595e9615e04f05a54fc15a03b20) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Fastfat.sys
08:24:18.0937 3892	Fastfat - ok
08:24:19.0000 3892	Fdc (ced2e8396a8838e59d8fd529c680e02c) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\fdc.sys
08:24:19.0000 3892	Fdc - ok
08:24:19.0203 3892	FileMonitor (105df2089fea245e8f80984ae91158dc) C:\Program Files\IObit\IObit Malware Fighter\Drivers\wxp_x86\FileMonitor.sys
08:24:19.0218 3892	FileMonitor - ok
08:24:19.0312 3892	Fips (e153ab8a11de5452bcf5ac7652dbf3ed) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Fips.sys
08:24:19.0312 3892	Fips - ok
08:24:19.0421 3892	Flpydisk (0dd1de43115b93f4d85e889d7a86f548) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\flpydisk.sys
08:24:19.0421 3892	Flpydisk - ok
08:24:19.0562 3892	FltMgr (3d234fb6d6ee875eb009864a299bea29) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\fltmgr.sys
08:24:19.0593 3892	FltMgr - ok
08:24:19.0734 3892	Fsks (b7b262d0431374f3afd1349e35b368d9) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\fsksnt.sys
08:24:19.0734 3892	Fsks - ok
08:24:19.0796 3892	Fs_Rec (3e1e2bd4f39b0e2b7dc4f4d2bcc2779a) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Fs_Rec.sys
08:24:19.0796 3892	Fs_Rec - ok
08:24:19.0890 3892	Ftdisk (6ac26732762483366c3969c9e4d2259d) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ftdisk.sys
08:24:19.0906 3892	Ftdisk - ok
08:24:19.0984 3892	gameenum (5f92fd09e5610a5995da7d775eadcd12) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\gameenum.sys
08:24:19.0984 3892	gameenum - ok
08:24:20.0093 3892	Gpc (c0f1d4a21de5a415df8170616703debf) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\msgpc.sys
08:24:20.0093 3892	Gpc - ok
08:24:20.0234 3892	hidgame (923ee4eef2582909a056904ca8026015) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\hidgame.sys
08:24:20.0234 3892	hidgame - ok
08:24:20.0328 3892	hidusb (1de6783b918f540149aa69943bdfeba8) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\hidusb.sys
08:24:20.0328 3892	hidusb - ok
08:24:20.0390 3892	hpn - ok
08:24:20.0437 3892	hpt3xx - ok
08:24:20.0578 3892	HSFHWBS2 (970178e8e003eb1481293830069624b9) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\HSFBS2S2.sys
08:24:20.0593 3892	HSFHWBS2 - ok
08:24:20.0781 3892	HSF_DP (ebb354438a4c5a3327fb97306260714a) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\HSFDPSP2.sys
08:24:20.0828 3892	HSF_DP - ok
08:24:20.0921 3892	hsf_msft (74e379857d4c0dfb56de2d19b8f4c434) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\HSF_MSFT.sys
08:24:20.0968 3892	hsf_msft - ok
08:24:21.0062 3892	HTTP (9f8b0f4276f618964fd118be4289b7cd) C:\WINDOWS\system32\Drivers\HTTP.sys
08:24:21.0078 3892	HTTP - ok
08:24:21.0140 3892	i2omgmt - ok
08:24:21.0187 3892	i2omp - ok
08:24:21.0296 3892	i8042prt (5502b58eef7486ee6f93f3f164dcb808) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\i8042prt.sys
08:24:21.0296 3892	i8042prt - ok
08:24:21.0421 3892	Imapi (f8aa320c6a0409c0380e5d8a99d76ec6) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\imapi.sys
08:24:21.0421 3892	Imapi - ok
08:24:21.0515 3892	ini910u - ok
08:24:21.0562 3892	IntelIde - ok
08:24:21.0671 3892	intelppm (279fb78702454dff2bb445f238c048d2) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\intelppm.sys
08:24:21.0671 3892	intelppm - ok
08:24:21.0781 3892	ip6fw (4448006b6bc60e6c027932cfc38d6855) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ip6fw.sys
08:24:21.0796 3892	ip6fw - ok
08:24:21.0843 3892	IpFilterDriver (731f22ba402ee4b62748adaf6363c182) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ipfltdrv.sys
08:24:21.0843 3892	IpFilterDriver - ok
08:24:21.0921 3892	IpInIp (e1ec7f5da720b640cd8fb8424f1b14bb) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ipinip.sys
08:24:21.0921 3892	IpInIp - ok
08:24:22.0031 3892	IpNat (e2168cbc7098ffe963c6f23f472a3593) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ipnat.sys
08:24:22.0031 3892	IpNat - ok
08:24:22.0109 3892	IPSec (64537aa5c003a6afeee1df819062d0d1) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ipsec.sys
08:24:22.0125 3892	IPSec - ok
08:24:22.0187 3892	IRENUM (50708daa1b1cbb7d6ac1cf8f56a24410) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\irenum.sys
08:24:22.0187 3892	IRENUM - ok
08:24:22.0296 3892	isapnp (e504f706ccb699c2596e9a3da1596e87) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\isapnp.sys
08:24:22.0296 3892	isapnp - ok
08:24:22.0437 3892	K56 (a4e3277398c8aba999483d4c658c9696) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\k56nt.sys
08:24:22.0484 3892	K56 - ok
08:24:22.0546 3892	Kbdclass (ebdee8a2ee5393890a1acee971c4c246) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\kbdclass.sys
08:24:22.0546 3892	Kbdclass - ok
08:24:22.0656 3892	kmixer (ba5deda4d934e6288c2f66caf58d2562) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\kmixer.sys
08:24:22.0656 3892	kmixer - ok
08:24:22.0750 3892	KSecDD (674d3e5a593475915dc6643317192403) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\KSecDD.sys
08:24:22.0750 3892	KSecDD - ok
08:24:22.0921 3892	lbrtfdc - ok
08:24:23.0062 3892	MASPINT (a2ae666cee860babe7fa6f1662b71737) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\MASPINT.sys
08:24:23.0062 3892	MASPINT - ok
08:24:23.0140 3892	mdmxsdk (195741aee20369980796b557358cd774) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\mdmxsdk.sys
08:24:23.0156 3892	mdmxsdk - ok
08:24:23.0250 3892	mnmdd (4ae068242760a1fb6e1a44bf4e16afa6) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\mnmdd.sys
08:24:23.0250 3892	mnmdd - ok
08:24:23.0343 3892	Modem (6fc6f9d7acc36dca9b914565a3aeda05) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Modem.sys
08:24:23.0343 3892	Modem - ok
08:24:23.0437 3892	MODEMCSA (1992e0d143b09653ab0f9c5e04b0fd65) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\MODEMCSA.sys
08:24:23.0437 3892	MODEMCSA - ok
08:24:23.0531 3892	Mouclass (34e1f0031153e491910e12551400192c) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\mouclass.sys
08:24:23.0531 3892	Mouclass - ok
08:24:23.0656 3892	mouhid (b1c303e17fb9d46e87a98e4ba6769685) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\mouhid.sys
08:24:23.0656 3892	mouhid - ok
08:24:23.0703 3892	MountMgr (65653f3b4477f3c63e68a9659f85ee2e) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\MountMgr.sys
08:24:23.0703 3892	MountMgr - ok
08:24:23.0750 3892	mraid35x - ok
08:24:23.0828 3892	MRxDAV (29414447eb5bde2f8397dc965dbb3156) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\mrxdav.sys
08:24:23.0828 3892	MRxDAV - ok
08:24:24.0015 3892	MRxSmb (fb6c89bb3ce282b08bdb1e3c179e1c39) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\mrxsmb.sys
08:24:24.0046 3892	MRxSmb - ok
08:24:24.0171 3892	Msfs (561b3a4333ca2dbdba28b5b956822519) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Msfs.sys
08:24:24.0171 3892	Msfs - ok
08:24:24.0250 3892	MSKSSRV (ae431a8dd3c1d0d0610cdbac16057ad0) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\MSKSSRV.sys
08:24:24.0265 3892	MSKSSRV - ok
08:24:24.0328 3892	MSPCLOCK (13e75fef9dfeb08eeded9d0246e1f448) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\MSPCLOCK.sys
08:24:24.0343 3892	MSPCLOCK - ok
08:24:24.0437 3892	MSPQM (1988a33ff19242576c3d0ef9ce785da7) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\MSPQM.sys
08:24:24.0437 3892	MSPQM - ok
08:24:24.0562 3892	mssmbios (469541f8bfd2b32659d5d463a6714bce) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\mssmbios.sys
08:24:24.0562 3892	mssmbios - ok
08:24:24.0656 3892	MSTEE (bf13612142995096ab084f2db7f40f77) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\MSTEE.sys
08:24:24.0656 3892	MSTEE - ok
08:24:24.0750 3892	Mup (82035e0f41c2dd05ae41d27fe6cf7de1) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Mup.sys
08:24:24.0750 3892	Mup - ok
08:24:24.0812 3892	NABTSFEC (5c8dc6429c43dc6177c1fa5b76290d1a) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\NABTSFEC.sys
08:24:24.0812 3892	NABTSFEC - ok
08:24:24.0875 3892	NDIS (558635d3af1c7546d26067d5d9b6959e) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\NDIS.sys
08:24:24.0875 3892	NDIS - ok
08:24:24.0937 3892	NdisIP (520ce427a8b298f54112857bcf6bde15) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\NdisIP.sys
08:24:24.0937 3892	NdisIP - ok
08:24:25.0109 3892	NdisTapi (08d43bbdacdf23f34d79e44ed35c1b4c) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ndistapi.sys
08:24:25.0109 3892	NdisTapi - ok
08:24:25.0187 3892	Ndisuio (34d6cd56409da9a7ed573e1c90a308bf) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ndisuio.sys
08:24:25.0187 3892	Ndisuio - ok
08:24:25.0234 3892	NdisWan (0b90e255a9490166ab368cd55a529893) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ndiswan.sys
08:24:25.0234 3892	NdisWan - ok
08:24:25.0312 3892	NDProxy (59fc3fb44d2669bc144fd87826bb571f) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\NDProxy.sys
08:24:25.0312 3892	NDProxy - ok
08:24:25.0375 3892	NetBIOS (3a2aca8fc1d7786902ca434998d7ceb4) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\netbios.sys
08:24:25.0375 3892	NetBIOS - ok
08:24:25.0453 3892	NetBT (0c80e410cd2f47134407ee7dd19cc86b) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\netbt.sys
08:24:25.0468 3892	NetBT - ok
08:24:25.0593 3892	Npfs (4f601bcb8f64ea3ac0994f98fed03f8e) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Npfs.sys
08:24:25.0593 3892	Npfs - ok
08:24:25.0718 3892	Ntfs (19a811ef5f1ed5c926a028ce107ff1af) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Ntfs.sys
08:24:25.0734 3892	Ntfs - ok
08:24:25.0796 3892	Null (73c1e1f395918bc2c6dd67af7591a3ad) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Null.sys
08:24:25.0796 3892	Null - ok
08:24:25.0937 3892	nv (71dbdc08df86b80511e72953fa1ad6b0) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\nv4_mini.sys
08:24:26.0015 3892	nv - ok
08:24:26.0171 3892	NwlnkFlt (b305f3fad35083837ef46a0bbce2fc57) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\nwlnkflt.sys
08:24:26.0171 3892	NwlnkFlt - ok
08:24:26.0250 3892	NwlnkFwd (c99b3415198d1aab7227f2c88fd664b9) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\nwlnkfwd.sys
08:24:26.0250 3892	NwlnkFwd - ok
08:24:26.0375 3892	Parport (29744eb4ce659dfe3b4122deb45bc478) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\parport.sys
08:24:26.0375 3892	Parport - ok
08:24:26.0500 3892	PartMgr (3334430c29dc338092f79c38ef7b4cd0) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\PartMgr.sys
08:24:26.0500 3892	PartMgr - ok
08:24:26.0562 3892	ParVdm (70e98b3fd8e963a6a46a2e6247e0bea1) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ParVdm.sys
08:24:26.0562 3892	ParVdm - ok
08:24:26.0625 3892	PCI (8086d9979234b603ad5bc2f5d890b234) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys
08:24:26.0625 3892	PCI - ok
08:24:26.0671 3892	PCIDump - ok
08:24:26.0750 3892	PCIIde (ccf5f451bb1a5a2a522a76e670000ff0) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pciide.sys
08:24:26.0750 3892	PCIIde - ok
08:24:26.0828 3892	Pcmcia (82a087207decec8456fbe8537947d579) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Pcmcia.sys
08:24:26.0843 3892	Pcmcia - ok
08:24:26.0890 3892	PDCOMP - ok
08:24:26.0968 3892	PDFRAME - ok
08:24:27.0015 3892	PDRELI - ok
08:24:27.0062 3892	PDRFRAME - ok
08:24:27.0109 3892	perc2 - ok
08:24:27.0156 3892	perc2hib - ok
08:24:27.0312 3892	PfModNT (2f5532f9b0f903b26847da674b4f55b2) C:\WINDOWS\System32\PfModNT.sys
08:24:27.0359 3892	PfModNT - ok
08:24:27.0500 3892	PptpMiniport (1c5cc65aac0783c344f16353e60b72ac) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\raspptp.sys
08:24:27.0500 3892	PptpMiniport - ok
08:24:27.0546 3892	Processor (0d97d88720a4087ec93af7dbb303b30a) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\processr.sys
08:24:27.0546 3892	Processor - ok
08:24:27.0625 3892	PSched (48671f327553dcf1d27f6197f622a668) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\psched.sys
08:24:27.0656 3892	PSched - ok
08:24:27.0750 3892	Ptilink (80d317bd1c3dbc5d4fe7b1678c60cadd) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ptilink.sys
08:24:27.0765 3892	Ptilink - ok
08:24:27.0828 3892	PxHelp20 (1962166e0ceb740704f30fa55ad3d509) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\PxHelp20.sys
08:24:27.0843 3892	PxHelp20 - ok
08:24:27.0875 3892	ql1080 - ok
08:24:27.0906 3892	Ql10wnt - ok
08:24:27.0953 3892	ql12160 - ok
08:24:28.0000 3892	ql1240 - ok
08:24:28.0031 3892	ql1280 - ok
08:24:28.0093 3892	RasAcd (fe0d99d6f31e4fad8159f690d68ded9c) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\rasacd.sys
08:24:28.0093 3892	RasAcd - ok
08:24:28.0156 3892	Rasl2tp (98faeb4a4dcf812ba1c6fca4aa3e115c) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\rasl2tp.sys
08:24:28.0156 3892	Rasl2tp - ok
08:24:28.0203 3892	RasPppoe (7306eeed8895454cbed4669be9f79faa) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\raspppoe.sys
08:24:28.0218 3892	RasPppoe - ok
08:24:28.0406 3892	Raspti (fdbb1d60066fcfbb7452fd8f9829b242) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\raspti.sys
08:24:28.0406 3892	Raspti - ok
08:24:28.0546 3892	Rdbss (03b965b1ca47f6ef60eb5e51cb50e0af) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\rdbss.sys
08:24:28.0546 3892	Rdbss - ok
08:24:28.0656 3892	RDPCDD (4912d5b403614ce99c28420f75353332) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\RDPCDD.sys
08:24:28.0656 3892	RDPCDD - ok
08:24:28.0750 3892	RDPWD (b54cd38a9ebfbf2b3561426e3fe26f62) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\RDPWD.sys
08:24:28.0765 3892	RDPWD - ok
08:24:28.0859 3892	redbook (b31b4588e4086d8d84adbf9845c2402b) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\redbook.sys
08:24:28.0859 3892	redbook - ok
08:24:29.0046 3892	RegFilter (3bc05ec17f0a2bf4f141cb3d3390515e) C:\Program Files\IObit\IObit Malware Fighter\drivers\wxp_x86\regfilter.sys
08:24:29.0046 3892	RegFilter - ok
08:24:29.0187 3892	Rksample (4c35e57300a2dc5932a8e29efa527c32) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\rksample.sys
08:24:29.0187 3892	Rksample - ok
08:24:29.0328 3892	RsFx0103 (fd692c6ffade58f7c4c3c3c9a0ec35bd) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\RsFx0103.sys
08:24:29.0406 3892	RsFx0103 - ok
08:24:29.0531 3892	rtl8139 (d507c1400284176573224903819ffda3) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\RTL8139.SYS
08:24:29.0531 3892	rtl8139 - ok
08:24:29.0656 3892	Secdrv (90a3935d05b494a5a39d37e71f09a677) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\secdrv.sys
08:24:29.0656 3892	Secdrv - ok
08:24:29.0750 3892	serenum (a2d868aeeff612e70e213c451a70cafb) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\serenum.sys
08:24:29.0750 3892	serenum - ok
08:24:29.0859 3892	Serial (cd9404d115a00d249f70a371b46d5a26) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\serial.sys
08:24:29.0859 3892	Serial - ok
08:24:29.0984 3892	Sfloppy (0d13b6df6e9e101013a7afb0ce629fe0) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Sfloppy.sys
08:24:29.0984 3892	Sfloppy - ok
08:24:30.0046 3892	sfman (28b740a66cb88be3d0cd93d5664d7d88) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\sfman.sys
08:24:30.0046 3892	sfman - ok
08:24:30.0109 3892	Simbad - ok
08:24:30.0171 3892	SLIP (5caeed86821fa2c6139e32e9e05ccdc9) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\SLIP.sys
08:24:30.0187 3892	SLIP - ok
08:24:30.0312 3892	SoftFax (413cfa795cad19a010889df0ec060408) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\faxnt.sys
08:24:30.0312 3892	SoftFax - ok
08:24:30.0359 3892	Sparrow - ok
08:24:30.0437 3892	SpeakerPhone (c11082c80723771c1979eacf7fdde1c3) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\spkpnt.sys
08:24:30.0468 3892	SpeakerPhone - ok
08:24:30.0562 3892	splitter (0ce218578fff5f4f7e4201539c45c78f) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\splitter.sys
08:24:30.0562 3892	splitter - ok
08:24:30.0687 3892	sptd (8ea0fd60a5b047e0c734d51aace531c9) C:\WINDOWS\System32\Drivers\sptd.sys
08:24:30.0687 3892	Suspicious file (NoAccess): C:\WINDOWS\System32\Drivers\sptd.sys. md5: 8ea0fd60a5b047e0c734d51aace531c9
08:24:30.0703 3892	sptd ( LockedFile.Multi.Generic ) - warning
08:24:30.0703 3892	sptd - detected LockedFile.Multi.Generic (1)
08:24:30.0828 3892	sr (e41b6d037d6cd08461470af04500dc24) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\sr.sys
08:24:30.0828 3892	sr - ok
08:24:30.0968 3892	Srv (7a4f147cc6b133f905f6e65e2f8669fb) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\srv.sys
08:24:30.0984 3892	Srv - ok
08:24:31.0062 3892	streamip (284c57df5dc7abca656bc2b96a667afb) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\StreamIP.sys
08:24:31.0062 3892	streamip - ok
08:24:31.0125 3892	swenum (03c1bae4766e2450219d20b993d6e046) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\swenum.sys
08:24:31.0125 3892	swenum - ok
08:24:31.0203 3892	swmidi (94abc808fc4b6d7d2bbf42b85e25bb4d) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\swmidi.sys
08:24:31.0203 3892	swmidi - ok
08:24:31.0265 3892	symc810 - ok
08:24:31.0312 3892	symc8xx - ok
08:24:31.0343 3892	sym_hi - ok
08:24:31.0406 3892	sym_u3 - ok
08:24:31.0468 3892	sysaudio (650ad082d46bac0e64c9c0e0928492fd) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\sysaudio.sys
08:24:31.0468 3892	sysaudio - ok
08:24:31.0687 3892	Tcpip (2a5554fc5b1e04e131230e3ce035c3f9) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\tcpip.sys
08:24:31.0718 3892	Tcpip - ok
08:24:31.0796 3892	TDPIPE (38d437cf2d98965f239b0abcd66dcb0f) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\TDPIPE.sys
08:24:31.0796 3892	TDPIPE - ok
08:24:31.0875 3892	TDTCP (ed0580af02502d00ad8c4c066b156be9) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\TDTCP.sys
08:24:31.0875 3892	TDTCP - ok
08:24:31.0968 3892	TermDD (a540a99c281d933f3d69d55e48727f47) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\termdd.sys
08:24:31.0968 3892	TermDD - ok
08:24:32.0109 3892	Tones (e0f10a379239b4fab319c55a9cd6bc96) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\tonesnt.sys
08:24:32.0109 3892	Tones - ok
08:24:32.0156 3892	TosIde - ok
08:24:32.0281 3892	Udfs (12f70256f140cd7d52c58c7048fde657) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Udfs.sys
08:24:32.0296 3892	Udfs - ok
08:24:32.0359 3892	ultra - ok
08:24:32.0468 3892	Update (ced744117e91bdc0beb810f7d8608183) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\update.sys
08:24:32.0484 3892	Update - ok
08:24:32.0796 3892	UrlFilter (6a65cd6761337d339001959232233f0d) C:\Program Files\IObit\IObit Malware Fighter\drivers\wxp_x86\UrlFilter.sys
08:24:32.0796 3892	UrlFilter - ok
08:24:32.0906 3892	USBAAPL (5c2bdc152bbab34f36473deaf7713f22) C:\WINDOWS\system32\Drivers\usbaapl.sys
08:24:32.0921 3892	USBAAPL - ok
08:24:33.0046 3892	usbccgp (bffd9f120cc63bcbaa3d840f3eef9f79) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\usbccgp.sys
08:24:33.0046 3892	usbccgp - ok
08:24:33.0140 3892	usbehci (15e993ba2f6946b2bfbbfcd30398621e) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\usbehci.sys
08:24:33.0140 3892	usbehci - ok
08:24:33.0218 3892	usbhub (c72f40947f92cea56a8fb532edf025f1) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\usbhub.sys
08:24:33.0218 3892	usbhub - ok
08:24:33.0296 3892	usbprint (a42369b7cd8886cd7c70f33da6fcbcf5) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\usbprint.sys
08:24:33.0312 3892	usbprint - ok
08:24:33.0390 3892	usbscan (a6bc71402f4f7dd5b77fd7f4a8ddba85) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\usbscan.sys
08:24:33.0390 3892	usbscan - ok
08:24:33.0484 3892	USBSTOR (6cd7b22193718f1d17a47a1cd6d37e75) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\USBSTOR.SYS
08:24:33.0484 3892	USBSTOR - ok
08:24:33.0593 3892	usbuhci (f8fd1400092e23c8f2f31406ef06167b) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\usbuhci.sys
08:24:33.0625 3892	usbuhci - ok
08:24:33.0765 3892	V124 (177b65899d418f8c8f037b20567a99d6) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\v124nt.sys
08:24:33.0859 3892	V124 - ok
08:24:33.0906 3892	VgaSave (8a60edd72b4ea5aea8202daf0e427925) C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\vga.sys
08:24:33.0906 3892	VgaSave - ok
08:24:34.0031 3892	ViaIde - ok
08:24:34.0109 3892	VolSnap (ee4660083deba849ff6c485d944b379b) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\VolSnap.sys
08:24:34.0109 3892	VolSnap - ok
08:24:34.0203 3892	Wanarp (984ef0b9788abf89974cfed4bfbaacbc) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\wanarp.sys
08:24:34.0203 3892	Wanarp - ok
08:24:34.0265 3892	WDICA - ok
08:24:34.0375 3892	wdmaud (efd235ca22b57c81118c1aeb4798f1c1) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\wdmaud.sys
08:24:34.0375 3892	wdmaud - ok
08:24:34.0515 3892	winachsf (a941aa38e3951058e584c4bbddd56ed9) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\HSF_CNXT.sys
08:24:34.0546 3892	winachsf - ok
08:24:34.0843 3892	WS2IFSL (6abe6e225adb5a751622a9cc3bc19ce8) C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\ws2ifsl.sys
08:24:34.0859 3892	WS2IFSL - ok
08:24:34.0968 3892	WSTCODEC (d5842484f05e12121c511aa93f6439ec) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\WSTCODEC.SYS
08:24:34.0968 3892	WSTCODEC - ok
08:24:35.0078 3892	WudfPf (f15feafffbb3644ccc80c5da584e6311) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\WudfPf.sys
08:24:35.0078 3892	WudfPf - ok
08:24:35.0156 3892	WudfRd (28b524262bce6de1f7ef9f510ba3985b) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\wudfrd.sys
08:24:35.0171 3892	WudfRd - ok
08:24:35.0265 3892	xcpip - ok
08:24:35.0343 3892	xpsec - ok
08:24:35.0406 3892	MBR (0x1B8) (f381baacfc1778337c007982b0c32d82) \Device\Harddisk0\DR0
08:24:35.0406 3892	\Device\Harddisk0\DR0 ( Backdoor.Win32.Sinowal.knf ) - infected
08:24:35.0406 3892	\Device\Harddisk0\DR0 - detected Backdoor.Win32.Sinowal.knf (0)
08:24:35.0421 3892	Boot (0x1200) (c9b0b55f7d980dbc48f2f104e6703606) \Device\Harddisk0\DR0\Partition0
08:24:35.0421 3892	\Device\Harddisk0\DR0\Partition0 - ok
08:24:35.0421 3892	============================================================
08:24:35.0421 3892	Scan finished
08:24:35.0421 3892	============================================================
08:24:35.0453 2948	Detected object count: 2
08:24:35.0453 2948	Actual detected object count: 2
08:25:06.0859 2948	sptd ( LockedFile.Multi.Generic ) - skipped by user
08:25:06.0875 2948	sptd ( LockedFile.Multi.Generic ) - User select action: Skip 
08:25:06.0890 2948	\Device\Harddisk0\DR0 ( Backdoor.Win32.Sinowal.knf ) - will be cured on reboot
08:25:06.0890 2948	\Device\Harddisk0\DR0 - ok
08:25:06.0890 2948	\Device\Harddisk0\DR0 ( Backdoor.Win32.Sinowal.knf ) - User select action: Cure 
08:25:16.0250 0536	Deinitialize success


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Please download aswMBR.exe and save it to your desktop.

Double click aswMBR.exe to start the tool. (Vista/Windows 7 users - right click to run as administrator)

Click *Scan*.

Upon completion of the scan, click *Save log* then save it to your desktop and post that log in your next reply for review. 
*Note - do NOT attempt any Fix yet. *


----------



## dgp1939 (Oct 9, 2003)

Dear Cookiegal,

We experienced a mini-hurricane here in Central FL over the past three days. Power was out here for two days. This morning when I turned on the computer, the Disc Detector icon was magically back on my bottom toolbar and My Computer again lists Drive D. Do you still want me to download aswMBR.exe?

You certainly ARE MAGIC!!! Nobody else could even think of fixing a computer that is shut off!!!

If this is goodbye, thank you for putting so much time and effort into this mess for me. If not, I'll continue with your last request.


----------



## dgp1939 (Oct 9, 2003)

Here is the log from aswMBR. I can now read from a CD, but my old Roxio CD Creator software still thinks there's no D Drive.


aswMBR version 0.9.8.986 Copyright(c) 2011 AVAST Software
Run date: 2011-10-11 12:22:13
-----------------------------
12:22:13.674 OS Version: Windows 5.1.2600 Service Pack 2
12:22:13.674 Number of processors: 1 586 0x204
12:22:13.721 ComputerName: DPS-TOOFLISS UserName: Don
12:22:17.596 Initialize success
12:24:08.643 AVAST engine defs: 11101101
12:24:27.596 The log file has been saved successfully to "C:\Documents and Settings\Don\My Documents\House Stuff\aswMBR.txt"


aswMBR version 0.9.8.986 Copyright(c) 2011 AVAST Software
Run date: 2011-10-11 12:26:50
-----------------------------
12:26:50.971 OS Version: Windows 5.1.2600 Service Pack 2
12:26:50.971 Number of processors: 1 586 0x204
12:26:50.971 ComputerName: DPS-TOOFLISS UserName: Don
12:26:53.987 Initialize success
12:27:38.940 The log file has been saved successfully to "C:\Documents and Settings\Don\My Documents\House Stuff\aswMBR.txt"


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

That's good to hear. 

Was that the log posted from here? C:\Documents and Settings\Don\My Documents\House Stuff\aswMBR.txt

Because it's not a full log.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Also, please drag ComboFix to the recycle bin and grab the lastest version, disable security programs while running a new scan and then post a new log. There were some things that still need to be addressed but I want to see if there have been any changes since the last log.

Please visit *Combofix Guide & Instructions * for instructions for installing the recovery console and downloading and running ComboFix.

The only thing different from the instructions there is that when downloading and saving the ComboFix.exe I would like you to rename it to puppy.exe please.


----------



## dgp1939 (Oct 9, 2003)

I noticed that it seemed to only address rather simple facts. That's why there's two "logs". The CD-ROM Drive is only partially functional, but I'll reload my Roxio disc after we are done with all this. Just ran it again and got a better result:

aswMBR version 0.9.8.986 Copyright(c) 2011 AVAST Software
Run date: 2011-10-11 16:55:51
-----------------------------
16:55:51.393 OS Version: Windows 5.1.2600 Service Pack 2
16:55:51.393 Number of processors: 1 586 0x204
16:55:51.393 ComputerName: DPS-TOOFLISS UserName: Don
16:55:52.659 Initialize success
16:56:54.424 AVAST engine defs: 11101101
16:57:09.455 The log file has been saved successfully to "C:\Documents and Settings\Don\My Documents\House Stuff\aswMBR.txt"
16:57:16.752 Disk 0 (boot) \Device\Harddisk0\DR0 -> \Device\Ide\IdeDeviceP0T0L0-3
16:57:16.768 Disk 0 Vendor: ST380013A 8.01 Size: 76319MB BusType: 3
16:57:16.799 Device \Driver\atapi -> MajorFunction 81f5a1e8
16:57:19.909 Disk 0 MBR read successfully
16:57:19.924 Disk 0 MBR scan
16:57:26.518 Disk 0 Windows XP default MBR code
16:57:26.784 Disk 0 scanning sectors +156280320
16:57:26.862 Disk 0 malicious Win32:MBRoot code @ sector 156280323 !
16:57:26.862 Disk 0 PE file @ sector 156280345 !
16:57:29.549 Disk 0 scanning C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers
16:58:07.971 Service scanning
16:58:10.518 Service sptd C:\WINDOWS\System32\Drivers\sptd.sys **LOCKED** 32
16:58:11.440 Modules scanning
16:58:22.721 Disk 0 trace - called modules:
16:58:22.752 ntoskrnl.exe CLASSPNP.SYS disk.sys ACPI.sys hal.dll >>UNKNOWN [0x81f5a1e8]<<
16:58:22.752 1 nt!IofCallDriver -> \Device\Harddisk0\DR0[0x81f02ab8]
16:58:22.752 3 CLASSPNP.SYS[f92a205b] -> nt!IofCallDriver -> \Device\00000061[0x81eb9f18]
16:58:22.768 5 ACPI.sys[f9102620] -> nt!IofCallDriver -> \Device\Ide\IdeDeviceP0T0L0-3[0x81f03b58]
16:58:22.768 \Driver\atapi[0x81ef5270] -> IRP_MJ_CREATE -> 0x81f5a1e8
16:58:25.034 AVAST engine scan C:\WINDOWS
16:58:34.971 AVAST engine scan C:\WINDOWS\system32
17:01:59.424 AVAST engine scan C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers
17:02:28.471 AVAST engine scan C:\Documents and Settings\Don
17:14:11.721 AVAST engine scan C:\Documents and Settings\All Users
17:18:04.284 Scan finished successfully
17:43:54.174 Disk 0 MBR has been saved successfully to "C:\Documents and Settings\Don\My Documents\House Stuff\MBR.dat"
17:43:54.205 The log file has been saved successfully to "C:\Documents and Settings\Don\My Documents\House Stuff\aswMBR.txt"


----------



## dgp1939 (Oct 9, 2003)

ComboFix 11-10-11.05 - Don 10/12/2011 10:27:10.2.1 - x86
Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition 5.1.2600.2.1252.1.1033.18.255.10 [GMT -4:00]
Running from: c:\documents and settings\Don\My Documents\Downloads\Puppy.exe
AV: PC Cleaners *Disabled/Updated* {737A8864-C2D9-4337-B49A-B5E35815B9BB}
.
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Other Deletions )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
c:\windows\system32\FF05DA0D.dll
.
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((( Files Created from 2011-09-12 to 2011-10-12 )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
2011-10-07 13:03 . 2011-10-07 13:03	--------	d-----w-	C:\Dell
2011-10-07 12:53 . 2011-10-07 12:55	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\Don\Local Settings\Application Data\Deployment
2011-10-03 14:18 . 2001-08-17 17:28	871388	-c--a-w-	c:\windows\system32\dllcache\bcmdm.sys
2011-10-03 14:17 . 2001-08-17 16:49	10240	-c--a-w-	c:\windows\system32\dllcache\atipcxxx.sys
2011-10-03 14:05 . 2001-08-17 18:07	101888	-c--a-w-	c:\windows\system32\dllcache\adpu160m.sys
2011-10-03 14:04 . 2001-08-17 18:56	66048	-c--a-w-	c:\windows\system32\dllcache\s3legacy.dll
2011-10-01 14:45 . 2011-10-01 14:45	443448	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\sptd.sys
2011-10-01 14:38 . 2011-10-01 14:43	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\Don\Application Data\DAEMON Tools Pro
2011-10-01 14:38 . 2011-10-01 14:39	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\DAEMON Tools Pro
2011-09-30 16:07 . 2011-09-30 16:07	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\PC Drivers HeadQuarters
2011-09-28 14:45 . 2011-09-28 14:45	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\Don\Application Data\PC Cleaners
2011-09-28 14:43 . 2011-09-28 14:43	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\PC1Data
2011-09-27 12:08 . 2011-10-12 11:55	--------	d-----w-	C:\Juststuff8
2011-09-26 18:47 . 2011-09-26 18:47	12872	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\bootdelete.exe
2011-09-26 18:33 . 2011-09-27 12:06	23624	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\hitmanpro35.sys
2011-09-26 18:31 . 2011-09-26 18:47	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Hitman Pro
2011-09-25 15:03 . 2011-09-25 15:03	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\Don\Application Data\SpeedMaxPc
2011-09-25 15:02 . 2011-09-26 15:36	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\SpeedMaxPc
2011-09-25 11:31 . 2003-10-06 18:16	262144	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\nvrspt.dll
2011-09-24 20:27 . 2011-09-24 20:30	--------	dc-h--w-	c:\windows\ie8
.
.
.
(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Find3M Report ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
2011-09-28 14:41 . 2005-08-27 16:50	5356304	----a-w-	c:\windows\uninst.exe
2010-09-19 18:37 . 2010-09-19 18:37	185640	----a-w-	c:\program files\XvidSetup.exe
2010-05-07 16:10 . 2010-05-07 16:10	4007544	----a-w-	c:\program files\pdf-to-word-converter.exe
2010-02-27 21:18 . 2010-02-27 21:18	0	----a-w-	c:\program files\Silverlight.exe
2009-12-28 19:21 . 2009-12-28 19:21	2728440	----a-w-	c:\program files\vcsetup.exe
2009-12-27 15:08 . 2009-12-27 15:09	4621632	----a-w-	c:\program files\vs_proweb.exe
2008-08-31 12:53 . 2008-08-06 21:27	3520552	----a-w-	c:\program files\procexp.exe
2008-04-05 15:19 . 2008-04-05 15:18	7036642	----a-w-	c:\program files\AID_Personal_Setup.exe
2008-04-05 14:57 . 2008-04-05 14:56	5660000	----a-w-	c:\program files\labelm.exe
2008-04-02 20:11 . 2008-04-02 20:11	7042688	----a-w-	c:\program files\AID_Enterprise_Setup.exe
2008-04-02 16:07 . 2008-04-02 16:14	23510720	----a-w-	c:\program files\DotNetfx.exe
2008-04-02 16:01 . 2008-04-02 16:01	22646046	----a-w-	c:\program files\easycardcreator_free_setup.exe
2005-08-23 14:22 . 2005-08-26 15:33	10488666	-c--a-w-	c:\program files\dwizen.exe
2005-07-15 17:23 . 2005-07-15 17:23	334	-c--a-w-	c:\program files\layout.bin
2003-03-26 13:52 . 2005-08-26 15:33	1150945	-c--a-w-	c:\program files\svinstall_s_libs.exe
2003-03-14 16:59 . 2005-08-26 15:33	266843 ----a-w-	c:\program files\nistime-32bit.exe
2003-03-14 16:45 . 2005-08-26 15:33	1771688	-c--a-w-	c:\program files\atc28.exe
2003-03-14 16:31 . 2005-08-26 15:33	646610	-c--a-w-	c:\program files\ats20b1.exe
2001-05-11 15:39 . 2005-08-26 15:33	53248	----a-w-	c:\program files\ACMonitor_X73.exe
1997-06-02 16:17 . 1997-06-02 16:17	8192	----a-w-	c:\program files\_ISDEL.EXE
1997-06-02 16:17 . 1997-06-02 16:17	11264	----a-w-	c:\program files\_SETUP.DLL
.
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Reg Loading Points ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
*Note* empty entries & legit default entries are not shown 
REGEDIT4
.
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"NOMAD Detector"="c:\program files\Creative\SBLive\PlayCenter2\CTNMRun.exe" [2000-07-27 15360]
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"NvCplDaemon"="c:\windows\system32\NvCpl.dll" [2003-10-06 5058560]
"Adobe Reader Speed Launcher"="c:\program files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe" [2009-10-03 35696]
"Adobe ARM"="c:\program files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe" [2010-09-21 932288]
"Ask and Record FLV Service"="c:\program files\Replay Media Catcher\FLVSrvc.exe" [2009-09-22 156672]
"Microsoft Works Portfolio"="c:\program files\Microsoft Works\WksSb.exe" [2001-08-23 331830]
"Microsoft Works Update Detection"="c:\program files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Works Shared\WkUFind.exe" [2001-08-17 28738]
"lxdnmon.exe"="c:\program files\Lexmark 2600 Series\lxdnmon.exe" [2009-01-29 660136]
"lxdnamon"="c:\program files\Lexmark 2600 Series\lxdnamon.exe" [2009-01-29 16040]
"FaxCenterServer"="c:\program files\Lexmark Fax Solutions\fm3032.exe" [2009-01-29 320168]
"PhotoExplosionCalCheck"="c:\program files\Nova Development\Photo Explosion 3.0 SE\calcheck.exe" [2006-09-20 69632]
"QuickTime Task"="c:\program files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" [2010-11-29 421888]
"ArcSoft Connection Service"="c:\program files\Common Files\ArcSoft\Connection Service\Bin\ACDaemon.exe" [2010-10-27 207424]
"nwiz"="nwiz.exe" [2003-10-06 741376]
"Disc Detector"="c:\program files\Creative\ShareDLL\CtNotify.exe" [1999-08-30 189952]
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnce]
"AvgUninstallURL"="start http://www.avg.com/ww.special-uninstallation-feedback-appf?lic=NFVXV1UtV0JEWEMtVllGTjMtUURKTUgtNDJBT0EtSzZIVTk&inst=NzctNzM4MjM5NDg5LVZPUCszLUZMKzgtWE8xMCsxMS1ERFQrMC1GTDEwKzEtVFVHKzMtU1QxMkZPSSsxLUVVTEErMS1TVDEyRkFQUCsx&prod=90&ver=2012.0.1809&mid=d00952c3d8a3d0918f87025a69b08eac-4f5efc1c1e21f48fb06aa96c22f6d0e2d6ec60d5" [?]
.
[HKEY_USERS\.DEFAULT\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"DWQueuedReporting"="c:\progra~1\COMMON~1\MICROS~1\DW\dwtrig20.exe" [2007-02-26 437160]
.
c:\documents and settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\
Microsoft Office.lnk - c:\program files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE [2001-2-13 83360]
Microsoft Works Calendar Reminders.lnk - c:\program files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Works Shared\wkcalrem.exe [2001-8-7 24633]
.
[hkey_local_machine\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\ShellExecuteHooks]
"{56F9679E-7826-4C84-81F3-532071A8BCC5}"= "c:\program files\Windows Desktop Search\MSNLNamespaceMgr.dll" [2009-05-25 304128]
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\currentcontrolset\control\securityproviders]
SecurityProviders	msapsspc.dll schannel.dll digest.dll msnsspc.dll
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\IMFservice]
@="Service"
.
[HKLM\~\startupfolder\C:^Documents and Settings^All Users^Start Menu^Programs^Startup^Event Reminder.lnk]
path=c:\documents and settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\Event Reminder.lnk
backup=c:\windows\pss\Event Reminder.lnkCommon Startup
.
[HKLM\~\startupfolder\C:^Documents and Settings^All Users^Start Menu^Programs^Startup^Exif Launcher.lnk]
path=c:\documents and settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\Exif Launcher.lnk
backup=c:\windows\pss\Exif Launcher.lnkCommon Startup
.
[HKLM\~\startupfolder\C:^Documents and Settings^All Users^Start Menu^Programs^Startup^Google Updater.lnk]
path=c:\documents and settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\Google Updater.lnk
backup=c:\windows\pss\Google Updater.lnkCommon Startup
.
[HKLM\~\startupfolder\C:^Documents and Settings^All Users^Start Menu^Programs^Startup^Microsoft Office.lnk]
path=c:\documents and settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\Microsoft Office.lnk
backup=c:\windows\pss\Microsoft Office.lnkCommon Startup
.
[HKLM\~\startupfolder\C:^Documents and Settings^All Users^Start Menu^Programs^Startup^Microsoft Works Calendar Reminders.lnk]
path=c:\documents and settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\Microsoft Works Calendar Reminders.lnk
backup=c:\windows\pss\Microsoft Works Calendar Reminders.lnkCommon Startup
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\Adobe Reader Speed Launcher]
2009-10-03 09:08	35696	----a-w-	c:\program files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\ctfmon.exe]
2004-08-04 07:56	15360	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\ctfmon.exe
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\NvCplDaemon]
2003-10-06 18:16	5058560	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\nvcpl.dll
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\NvMediaCenter]
2003-10-06 18:16	49152	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\nvmctray.dll
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\nwiz]
2003-10-06 18:16	741376	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\nwiz.exe
.
[HKLM\~\services\sharedaccess\parameters\firewallpolicy\standardprofile\AuthorizedApplications\List]
"%windir%\\system32\\sessmgr.exe"=
"c:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\mmc.exe"=
"%windir%\\Network Diagnostic\\xpnetdiag.exe"=
"c:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\lxdncoms.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Lexmark 2600 Series\\lxdnamon.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Lexmark 2600 Series\\frun.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Abbyy FineReader 6.0 Sprint\\Scan\\ScanMan6.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Lexmark Fax Solutions\\FaxCtr.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Lexmark 2600 Series\\lxdnmon.exe"=
"c:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\spool\\drivers\\w32x86\\3\\lxdnpswx.exe"=
"c:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\spool\\drivers\\w32x86\\3\\lxdntime.exe"=
"c:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\spool\\drivers\\w32x86\\3\\lxdnjswx.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Lexmark 2600 Series\\Diagnostics\\LXDNdiag.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Vuze\\Azureus.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Bonjour\\mDNSResponder.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Opera\\opera.exe"=
.
[HKLM\~\services\sharedaccess\parameters\firewallpolicy\standardprofile\GloballyOpenPorts\List]
"3389:TCP"= 3389:TCP:Remote Desktop
"65533:TCP"= 65533:TCP:Services
"52344:TCP"= 52344:TCP:Services
"4263:TCP"= 4263:TCP:Services
"4029:TCP"= 4029:TCP:Services
"9686:TCP"= 9686:TCP:Services
"9687:TCP"= 9687:TCP:Services
"6554:TCP"= 6554:TCP:Services
"6555:TCP"= 6555:TCP:Services
"9490:TCP"= 9490:TCP:Services
"9491:TCP"= 9491:TCP:Services
"5743:TCP"= 5743:TCP:Services
"9986:TCP"= 9986:TCP:Services
"3510:TCP"= 3510:TCP:Services
"5520:TCP"= 5520:TCP:Services
"2336:TCP"= 2336:TCP:Services
"3172:TCP"= 3172:TCP:Services
"6428:TCP"= 6428:TCP:Services
"6429:TCP"= 6429:TCP:Services
"7070:TCP"= 7070:TCP:Services
"7071:TCP"= 7071:TCP:Services
"6385:TCP"= 6385:TCP:Services
"6386:TCP"= 6386:TCP:Services
"4886:TCP"= 4886:TCP:Services
"8272:TCP"= 8272:TCP:Services
"4787:TCP"= 4787:TCP:Services
"5722:TCP"= 5722:TCP:Services
"9350:TCP"= 9350:TCP:Services
"8194:TCP"= 8194:TCP:Services
"4788:TCP"= 4788:TCP:Services
"9992:TCP"= 9992:TCP:Services
"7984:TCP"= 7984:TCP:Services
"2539:TCP"= 2539:TCP:Services
"6211:TCP"= 6211:TCP:Services
"4929:TCP"= 4929:TCP:Services
"9818:TCP"= 9818:TCP:Services
"2085:TCP"= 2085:TCP:Services
"9241:TCP"= 9241:TCP:Services
"3522:TCP"= 3522:TCP:Services
"6366:TCP"= 6366:TCP:Services
"6367:TCP"= 6367:TCP:Services
"9252:TCP"= 9252:TCP:Services
.
R0 sptd;sptd;\SystemRoot\\SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\sptd.sys --> \SystemRoot\\SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\sptd.sys [?]
S3 RegFilter;RegFilter;c:\program files\IObit\IObit Malware Fighter\Drivers\wxp_x86\RegFilter.sys [6/1/2011 5:18 PM 30368]
S3 UrlFilter;UrlFilter;c:\program files\IObit\IObit Malware Fighter\Drivers\wxp_x86\UrlFilter.sys [6/1/2011 5:18 PM 16080]
S3 xcpip;TCP/IP Protocol Driver;c:\windows\system32\drivers\xcpip.sys --> c:\windows\system32\drivers\xcpip.sys [?]
S3 xpsec;IPSEC driver;c:\windows\system32\drivers\xpsec.sys --> c:\windows\system32\drivers\xpsec.sys [?]
S4 FileMonitor;FileMonitor;c:\program files\IObit\IObit Malware Fighter\Drivers\wxp_x86\FileMonitor.sys [6/1/2011 5:18 PM 239472]
S4 RsFx0103;RsFx0103 Driver;c:\windows\system32\drivers\RsFx0103.sys [3/30/2009 4:09 AM 239336]
.
--- Other Services/Drivers In Memory ---
.
*NewlyCreated* - ASWMBR
*Deregistered* - aswMBR
.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Svchost - NetSvcs
wowsystemcode
.
Contents of the 'Scheduled Tasks' folder
.
2011-10-11 c:\windows\Tasks\ASC4_PerformanceMonitor.job
- c:\program files\IObit\Advanced SystemCare 4\PMonitor.exe [2011-06-01 20:40]
.
2011-10-12 c:\windows\Tasks\Google Software Updater.job
- c:\program files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe [2008-05-09 10:50]
.
2011-10-12 c:\windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineCore.job
- c:\program files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2010-02-05 19:48]
.
2011-10-12 c:\windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineUA.job
- c:\program files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2010-02-05 19:48]
.
.
------- Supplementary Scan -------
.
uStart Page = hxxp://www.search.yahoo.com/?fr=w3i&type=W3i_SP,204,0_0,StartPage,20110940,16897,0,6,0
uInternet Connection Wizard,ShellNext = hxxp://www.broderbund.com/jump.jsp?itemID=442&itemType=CATEGORY
uInternet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
uSearchURL,(Default) = hxxp://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/su/msgr9/*http://www.yahoo.com
TCP: DhcpNameServer = 65.32.5.111 65.32.5.112
DPF: Microsoft XML Parser for Java - file://c:\windows\Java\classes\xmldso.cab
.
.
**************************************************************************
.
catchme 0.3.1398 W2K/XP/Vista - rootkit/stealth malware detector by Gmer, http://www.gmer.net
Rootkit scan 2011-10-12 10:46
Windows 5.1.2600 Service Pack 2 NTFS
.
scanning hidden processes ... 
.
scanning hidden autostart entries ... 
.
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
Disc Detector = c:\program files\Creative\ShareDLL\CtNotify.exe????????????????|???|????\??|a??|???|???|???????????|???? ??|h??|????????x??????????? ??|`??|????]??|???|????????hI??X??????|hI??????????N??w`??w????d???6???????????????????:???x???<[email protected]?w 
.
scanning hidden files ... 
.
scan completed successfully
hidden files: 0
.
**************************************************************************
.
--------------------- LOCKED REGISTRY KEYS ---------------------
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\.srf\PersistentHandler]
@DACL=(02 0000)
@="{eec97550-47a9-11cf-b952-00aa0051fe20}"
.
Completion time: 2011-10-12 10:52:03
ComboFix-quarantined-files.txt 2011-10-12 14:51
ComboFix2.txt 2011-10-07 14:22
.
Pre-Run: 33,988,644,864 bytes free
Post-Run: 34,020,417,536 bytes free
.
- - End Of File - - 12043A7052DCC8A8504C33CE58444E65


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Please download HelpAsst_mebroot_fix.exe and save it to your desktop.
Close out all other open programs and windows.
Double click the file to run it and follow any prompts.
If the tool detects an mbr infection, please allow it to run mbr -f and shutdown your computer.
Upon restarting, please wait about 5 minutes, click Start>Run and type the following bolded command, then hit Enter.

*helpasst -mbrt*

Make sure you leave a space between *helpasst* and *-mbrt* !
When it completes, a log will open.
Please post the contents of that log.

*In the event the tool does not detect an mbr infection and completes, click Start>Run and type the following bolded command, then hit Enter.

*mbr -f*

Now, please do the Start>Run>mbr -f command a second time.
Now shut down the computer (do not restart, but shut it down), wait a few minutes then start it back up.
Give it about 5 minutes, then click Start>Run and type the following bolded command, then hit Enter.

*helpasst -mbrt*

Make sure you leave a space between *helpasst* and *-mbrt* !
When it completes, a log will open.
Please post the contents of that log.

**Important note to Dell users - fixing the mbr may prevent access the the Dell Restore Utility, which allows you to press a key on startup and revert your computer to a factory delivered state. There are a couple of known fixes for said condition, though the methods are somewhat advanced. If you are unwilling to take such a risk, you should not allow the tool to execute mbr -f nor execute the command manually, and you will either need to restore your computer to a factory state or allow your computer to remain having an infected mbr (the latter not recommended).


----------



## dgp1939 (Oct 9, 2003)

Apparently this leaves my firewall turned off. CD-ROM Drive is again among the missing.

C:\Documents and Settings\Don\My Documents\Downloads\HelpAsst_mebroot_fix.exe
Thu 10/13/2011 at 10:02:24.28

HelpAssistant account is Active ~ attempting to de-activate

Account active Yes
Local Group Memberships *Administrators

HelpAssistant successfully set Inactive

~~ Checking for termsrv32.dll ~~

termsrv32.dll present! ~ attempting to remove
termsrv32.dll successfully removed

~~ Checking firewall ports ~~

backing up DomainProfile\GloballyOpenPorts\List registry key
closing rogue ports

HKLM\~\services\sharedaccess\parameters\firewallpolicy\domainprofile\globallyopenports\list
"3389:TCP"=-
80:TCP=-
"65533:TCP"=-
"52344:TCP"=-
"4263:TCP"=-
"4029:TCP"=-
"9686:TCP"=-
"9687:TCP"=-
443:TCP=-
"6555:TCP"=-
"6554:TCP"=-
"9490:TCP"=-
"9491:TCP"=-
"9986:TCP"=-
"5743:TCP"=-
"3510:TCP"=-
"5520:TCP"=-
"2336:TCP"=-
"3172:TCP"=-
"6428:TCP"=-
"6429:TCP"=-
"7070:TCP"=-
"7071:TCP"=-
"6385:TCP"=-
"6386:TCP"=-
"4886:TCP"=-
"8272:TCP"=-
"4787:TCP"=-
"5722:TCP"=-
"9350:TCP"=-
"8194:TCP"=-
"4788:TCP"=-
"9992:TCP"=-
"7984:TCP"=-
"2539:TCP"=-
"6211:TCP"=-
"4929:TCP"=-
"9818:TCP"=-
"2085:TCP"=-
"9241:TCP"=-
"3522:TCP"=-
"6366:TCP"=-
"6367:TCP"=-
"9252:TCP"=-

backing up StandardProfile\GloballyOpenPorts\List registry key
closing rogue ports

HKLM\~\services\sharedaccess\parameters\firewallpolicy\standardprofile\globallyopenports\list
"3389:TCP"=-
"65533:TCP"=-
"52344:TCP"=-
"4263:TCP"=-
"4029:TCP"=-
"9686:TCP"=-
"9687:TCP"=-
"6554:TCP"=-
"6555:TCP"=-
"9490:TCP"=-
"9491:TCP"=-
"5743:TCP"=-
"9986:TCP"=-
"3510:TCP"=-
"5520:TCP"=-
"2336:TCP"=-
"3172:TCP"=-
"6428:TCP"=-
"6429:TCP"=-
"7070:TCP"=-
"7071:TCP"=-
"6385:TCP"=-
"6386:TCP"=-
"4886:TCP"=-
"8272:TCP"=-
"4787:TCP"=-
"5722:TCP"=-
"9350:TCP"=-
"8194:TCP"=-
"4788:TCP"=-
"9992:TCP"=-
"7984:TCP"=-
"2539:TCP"=-
"6211:TCP"=-
"4929:TCP"=-
"9818:TCP"=-
"2085:TCP"=-
"9241:TCP"=-
"3522:TCP"=-
"6366:TCP"=-
"6367:TCP"=-
"9252:TCP"=-

~~ Checking profile list ~~

HelpAssistant profile found in registry ~ backing up and removing S-1-5-21-220523388-1085031214-839522115-1000
HelpAssistant profile directory exists at C:\Documents and Settings\HelpAssistant ~ attempting to remove

~ Not all HelpAssistant files sucessfully removed ~
Remove on reboot: C:\DOCUME~1\HelpAssistant\Start Menu\Programs
Remove on reboot: C:\DOCUME~1\HelpAssistant\Start Menu
Remove on reboot: C:\Documents and Settings\HelpAssistant

~~ Checking mbr ~~

user & kernel MBR OK

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Status check on Thu 10/13/2011 at 11:03:15.04

Account active No
Local Group Memberships

~~ Checking mbr ~~

Stealth MBR rootkit/Mebroot/Sinowal detector 0.3.7 by Gmer, http://www.gmer.net

device: opened successfully
user: MBR read successfully
called modules: ntoskrnl.exe CLASSPNP.SYS disk.sys ACPI.sys hal.dll >>UNKNOWN [0x81F5A1E8]<< 
kernel: MBR read successfully
detected MBR rootkit hooks:
\Driver\atapi -> 0x81f5a1e8
Warning: possible MBR rootkit infection !
user & kernel MBR OK 
copy of MBR has been found in sector 0x0950A600 
malicious code @ sector 0x0950A603 !
PE file found in sector at 0x0950A619 !
Use "Recovery Console" command "fixmbr" to clear infection !

~~ Checking for termsrv32.dll ~~

termsrv32.dll not found

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\currentcontrolset\services\termservice\parameters
ServiceDll	REG_EXPAND_SZ %systemroot%\System32\termsrv.dll

~~ Checking profile list ~~

No HelpAssistant profile in registry

~~ Checking for HelpAssistant directories ~~

none found

~~ Checking firewall ports ~~

[HKLM\~\services\sharedaccess\parameters\firewallpolicy\domainprofile\GloballyOpenPorts\List]
80:TCP=80:TCP:*:Enabled:Services
443:TCP=443:TCP:*:Enabled:Services

[HKLM\~\services\sharedaccess\parameters\firewallpolicy\standardprofile\GloballyOpenPorts\List]

~~ EOF ~~


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

You're going to have to uninstall Daemon Tools as it interferes with out tools. Please follow these instructions to uninstall it and remove the sptd driver.

Once that's done, please do this again:

Double click aswMBR.exe to start the tool. (Vista/Windows 7 users - right click to run as administrator)

Click *Scan*.

Upon completion of the scan, click *Save log* then save it to your desktop and post that log in your next reply for review. 
*Note - do NOT attempt any Fix yet. *


----------



## dgp1939 (Oct 9, 2003)

Could not find Daemon Tools using Start>Control Panel>Add or Remove . . . Had to delete it from Downloads. Did not know how to address removing sptd driver.

aswMBR version 0.9.8.986 Copyright(c) 2011 AVAST Software
Run date: 2011-10-14 08:17:20
-----------------------------
08:17:20.687 OS Version: Windows 5.1.2600 Service Pack 2
08:17:20.687 Number of processors: 1 586 0x204
08:17:20.703 ComputerName: DPS-TOOFLISS UserName: Don
08:17:22.937 Initialize success
08:18:46.671 AVAST engine defs: 11101400
08:18:53.968 Disk 0 (boot) \Device\Harddisk0\DR0 -> \Device\Ide\IdeDeviceP0T0L0-3
08:18:53.968 Disk 0 Vendor: ST380013A 8.01 Size: 76319MB BusType: 3
08:18:53.984 Device \Driver\atapi -> MajorFunction 81f5a1e8
08:18:56.015 Disk 0 MBR read successfully
08:18:56.015 Disk 0 MBR scan
08:18:56.515 Disk 0 Windows XP default MBR code
08:18:56.562 Disk 0 scanning sectors +156280320
08:18:56.593 Disk 0 malicious Win32:MBRoot code @ sector 156280323 !
08:18:56.593 Disk 0 PE file @ sector 156280345 !
08:18:57.109 Disk 0 scanning C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers
08:19:27.031 Service scanning
08:19:29.296 Service sptd C:\WINDOWS\System32\Drivers\sptd.sys **LOCKED** 32
08:19:30.140 Modules scanning
08:19:40.296 Disk 0 trace - called modules:
08:19:40.328 ntoskrnl.exe CLASSPNP.SYS disk.sys ACPI.sys hal.dll >>UNKNOWN [0x81f5a1e8]<<
08:19:40.328 1 nt!IofCallDriver -> \Device\Harddisk0\DR0[0x81f033a0]
08:19:40.328 3 CLASSPNP.SYS[f92a205b] -> nt!IofCallDriver -> \Device\00000061[0x81eb9f18]
08:19:40.343 5 ACPI.sys[f9102620] -> nt!IofCallDriver -> \Device\Ide\IdeDeviceP0T0L0-3[0x81f03b58]
08:19:40.343 \Driver\atapi[0x81ef5270] -> IRP_MJ_CREATE -> 0x81f5a1e8
08:19:41.203 AVAST engine scan C:\WINDOWS
08:19:50.796 AVAST engine scan C:\WINDOWS\system32
08:23:05.062 AVAST engine scan C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers
08:23:31.468 AVAST engine scan C:\Documents and Settings\Don
08:34:51.906 AVAST engine scan C:\Documents and Settings\All Users
08:38:46.453 Scan finished successfully
08:39:17.640 Disk 0 MBR has been saved successfully to "C:\Documents and Settings\Don\My Documents\Downloads\MBR.dat"
08:39:17.703 The log file has been saved successfully to "C:\Documents and Settings\Don\My Documents\Downloads\aswMBR.txt"


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Sorry, I forgot to post the link to the instructions on removing the sptd driver:

http://thespykiller.co.uk/index.php/topic,8973.0.html

After doing that please run AswMbr again and post the log.


----------



## dgp1939 (Oct 9, 2003)

When I download SPDTinst and try to run it, I get an error message that says a higher version is already in place. Doesn't say where. Can't find it.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Go to the following link and download and run the version for XP 32-bit, which is SPTDinst-v162-x86.exe

http://duplexsecure.com/faq


----------



## dgp1939 (Oct 9, 2003)

Please see #37 above. no matter what I do, the same error message appears. I've no idea where to look for this "higher version". I've even tried going directly to the DuplexSecure website to download it.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Do an advanced search, including hidden files, for the following:

SPTDinst

Let me know what comes up (the names and locations please)


----------



## dgp1939 (Oct 9, 2003)

Search results yielded a dozen files, Five were in the Recycle bin where I had sent them, Five were in C:\WINDOWS\PREFETCH, and two were in C:\Documents and Settings\Don\My Documents\Downloads. File names in order of search results were:

Recycle Bin
SPTDinst-v160-x86
SPTDinst-v160-x86 (1)
SPTDinst-v160-x86
SPTDinst-v162-x86 (1)
SPTDinst-v162-x86 (2)

Prefetch
SPTDINST-V160-X86 (1).EXE-0BC9159F.pf
SPTDINST-V160-X86.EXE-23E63A62.pf
SPTDINST-V162-X86 (1).EXE-2564C74C.pf
SPTDINST-V162-X86 (2).EXE-33B3B855.pf
SPTDINST-V162-X86.EXE-22F96330.pf

Downloads
SPTDinst-v162-x86 (1)
SPTDinst-v162-x86

These appear to be consistent with the number of times I tried to run it. Don't understand why the error message comes up or why I can't find "a later version" as indicated by it.

I also have made sure that all hidden files are visible. Perhaps I made a mistake by deleting Daemon Tools?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

You're not telling me what the file names are. That will tell us the version.


----------



## dgp1939 (Oct 9, 2003)

I think our messages got crossed in cyberspace. I realized the importance of the file names and had edited my last response accordingly. I can see only two versions, 160 and 162.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

SPTDinst-v162-x86.exe is the latest version. Move that one from your downloads folder to your desktop and run it from there.


----------



## dgp1939 (Oct 9, 2003)

Moved to desktop as requested. At the risk of appearing to be a complete idiot, I still get the following error message:

"A higher SPTD version is already present. Run its setup for maintenance". The error message block does not indicate _where_ it is present and only has an OK button. Could it be present under another name? I'll contact Duplexsecore.com and see if they know what they mean.

Went to Duplexsecure.com and tried to send a contact message. After entering the verification code they provided, the message was not sent. The next screen said I had not entered any characters. Tried that 3 times & gave up.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

We'll see if we can find it.

Please download *SystemLook* from one of the links below and save it to your Desktop.
*Download Mirror #1
Download Mirror #2*
Double-click *SystemLook.exe* to run it.
Copy the content of the following code box into the main text field:

```
:regfind
sptd
```

Click the *Look* button to start the scan.
When finished, a notepad window will open with the results of the scan. Please post this log in your next reply.
*Note:* The log can also be found on your Desktop entitled *SystemLook.txt*


----------



## dgp1939 (Oct 9, 2003)

Ok, it will have to wait until tomorrow (Sunday).

I ran a search for SPTD (alone) and found only sptd.sys in C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS

You must be the most patient person in the entire universe. I fully believe we will eventually get this sorted out. Thank you again.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

No problem. I'm hoping there may be something in the registry pointing to the setup file to uninstall it properly. Otherwise, we could probably just delete the file and the service in the registry.


----------



## dgp1939 (Oct 9, 2003)

SystemLook 30.07.11 by jpshortstuff
Log created at 08:10 on 16/10/2011 by Don
Administrator - Elevation successful

========== regfind ==========

Searching for "sptd"
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Search Assistant\ACMru\5603]
"000"="SPTD"
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\ShellNoRoam\MUICache]
"C:\Documents and Settings\Don\My Documents\Downloads\SPTDinst-v162-x86 (1).exe"="SPTDinst-v162-x86 (1)"
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\ShellNoRoam\MUICache]
"C:\Documents and Settings\Don\My Documents\Downloads\SPTDinst-v162-x86.exe"="SCSI Pass Through Direct setup"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{7CB88608-C06A-41A5-89DE-79AD6A8A7E1F}]
@="ISptDiscImgUtil"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet002\Enum\Root\LEGACY_SPTD]
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet002\Enum\Root\LEGACY_SPTD\0000]
"Service"="sptd"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet002\Enum\Root\LEGACY_SPTD\0000]
"DeviceDesc"="sptd"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet002\Services\Eventlog\System]
"Sources"="WZCSVC Wudf01000 WPDClassInstaller Workstation WMPNetworkSvc WindowsMedia Windows Update Agent Windows Script Host Windows Installer 3.1 Windows File Protection Win32k WgaNotify WGA W32Time VolSnap viaide VgaSave USER32 UPS ultra udfs toside TermServSessDir TermService TermServDevices TermDD tdi TCPMon Tcpip System Error sym_u3 sym_hi symc8xx symc810 StillImage SSDPSRV Srv srservice sr sptd sparrow Software Restriction Policy sndblst SMSvcHost 4.0.0.0 SMSvcHost 3.0.0.0 Simbad SideBySide sfloppy Setup Service Control Manager Server serial scsiport Schedule Schannel SCardSvr Save Dump SAM rtl8139 RSVP RsFx0103 Removable Storage Service RemoteAccess redbook Rdbss RasMan RasAuto ql1280 ql1240 ql12160 ql10wnt ql1080 Q315000 Q313596 Q311889 Q310601 Q308402 Q308387 PxHelp20 PSched Processor PrintFilterPipelineSvc Print PptpMiniport PolicyAgent PlugPlayManager perc2 pcmcia pciide pci parvdm partmgr parport OSPFMib OSPF nv null NtServicePac
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet002\Services\Eventlog\System\sptd]
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet002\Services\sptd]
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet002\Services\sptd]
"ImagePath"="\SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\sptd.sys"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\Enum\Root\LEGACY_SPTD]
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\Enum\Root\LEGACY_SPTD\0000]
"Service"="sptd"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\Enum\Root\LEGACY_SPTD\0000]
"DeviceDesc"="sptd"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\Enum\Root\LEGACY_SPTD\0000\Control]
"ActiveService"="sptd"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\Services\Eventlog\System]
"Sources"="WZCSVC Wudf01000 WPDClassInstaller Workstation WMPNetworkSvc WindowsMedia Windows Update Agent Windows Script Host Windows Installer 3.1 Windows File Protection Win32k WgaNotify WGA W32Time VolSnap viaide VgaSave USER32 UPS ultra udfs toside TermServSessDir TermService TermServDevices TermDD tdi TCPMon Tcpip System Error sym_u3 sym_hi symc8xx symc810 StillImage SSDPSRV Srv srservice sr sptd sparrow Software Restriction Policy sndblst SMSvcHost 4.0.0.0 SMSvcHost 3.0.0.0 Simbad SideBySide sfloppy Setup Service Control Manager Server serial scsiport Schedule Schannel SCardSvr Save Dump SAM rtl8139 RSVP RsFx0103 Removable Storage Service RemoteAccess redbook Rdbss RasMan RasAuto ql1280 ql1240 ql12160 ql10wnt ql1080 Q315000 Q313596 Q311889 Q310601 Q308402 Q308387 PxHelp20 PSched Processor PrintFilterPipelineSvc Print PptpMiniport PolicyAgent PlugPlayManager perc2 pcmcia pciide pci parvdm partmgr parport OSPFMib OSPF nv null NtServicePac
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\Services\Eventlog\System\sptd]
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\Services\sptd]
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\Services\sptd]
"ImagePath"="\SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\sptd.sys"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\Services\sptd\Enum]
"0"="Root\LEGACY_SPTD\0000"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\LEGACY_SPTD]
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\LEGACY_SPTD\0000]
"Service"="sptd"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\LEGACY_SPTD\0000]
"DeviceDesc"="sptd"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\LEGACY_SPTD\0000\Control]
"ActiveService"="sptd"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Eventlog\System]
"Sources"="WZCSVC Wudf01000 WPDClassInstaller Workstation WMPNetworkSvc WindowsMedia Windows Update Agent Windows Script Host Windows Installer 3.1 Windows File Protection Win32k WgaNotify WGA W32Time VolSnap viaide VgaSave USER32 UPS ultra udfs toside TermServSessDir TermService TermServDevices TermDD tdi TCPMon Tcpip System Error sym_u3 sym_hi symc8xx symc810 StillImage SSDPSRV Srv srservice sr sptd sparrow Software Restriction Policy sndblst SMSvcHost 4.0.0.0 SMSvcHost 3.0.0.0 Simbad SideBySide sfloppy Setup Service Control Manager Server serial scsiport Schedule Schannel SCardSvr Save Dump SAM rtl8139 RSVP RsFx0103 Removable Storage Service RemoteAccess redbook Rdbss RasMan RasAuto ql1280 ql1240 ql12160 ql10wnt ql1080 Q315000 Q313596 Q311889 Q310601 Q308402 Q308387 PxHelp20 PSched Processor PrintFilterPipelineSvc Print PptpMiniport PolicyAgent PlugPlayManager perc2 pcmcia pciide pci parvdm partmgr parport OSPFMib OSPF nv null NtServic
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Eventlog\System\sptd]
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\sptd]
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\sptd]
"ImagePath"="\SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\sptd.sys"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\sptd\Enum]
"0"="Root\LEGACY_SPTD\0000"
[HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-220523388-1085031214-839522115-1004\Software\Microsoft\Search Assistant\ACMru\5603]
"000"="SPTD"
[HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-220523388-1085031214-839522115-1004\Software\Microsoft\Windows\ShellNoRoam\MUICache]
"C:\Documents and Settings\Don\My Documents\Downloads\SPTDinst-v162-x86 (1).exe"="SPTDinst-v162-x86 (1)"
[HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-220523388-1085031214-839522115-1004\Software\Microsoft\Windows\ShellNoRoam\MUICache]
"C:\Documents and Settings\Don\My Documents\Downloads\SPTDinst-v162-x86.exe"="SCSI Pass Through Direct setup"

-= EOF =-


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I think it would be best if you asked for help with uninstalling sptd on the duplexsecure.com forums. We could delete those entries but it may not be as simple as that and may cause other problems. Once you've gotten that straightened out please post back here to let me know so we can continue.


----------



## dgp1939 (Oct 9, 2003)

Went there and registered and posted my request. Will let you know what happens next.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

OK, thanks.


----------



## dgp1939 (Oct 9, 2003)

Here's what one member of the DuplexSecure forum posted:

If Windows is still working you can either download the installer (www.duplexsecure.com/downloads), run it, select "Uninstall", and reboot,
or open registry editor (regedit), go to
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Servic es\sptd
and change the "Start" value to 4, and reboot.
If Windows doesn't start anymore, boot with a Windows CD into recovery console, log-in to your Windows installation (requires Administrator password), and enter "disable sptd", then exit to reboot.

Been there, did that and bought two of the shirts. Obviously, I'm not going to try the second part of the suggestion. If Windows doesn't start any more, it would not be feasible to try to boot from a CD Drive that isn't there. Or, Hmmmmm. Is it trying to tell me that I can just run regedit and enter "disable sptd"? Then reboot. I'll go back and ask that question. Meantime, I'll also look at regedit to see if I can find a START value.

Will wait to see what else pops up at Duplex.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

You should post back and mention the error message you got when you tried to run the uninstaller.

If there are no safer options then you might as well reinstall Daemon Tools and we'll try to work around it.


----------



## dgp1939 (Oct 9, 2003)

Will do the post back and let you know. Thank you.


----------



## dgp1939 (Oct 9, 2003)

Went back to DuplexSecure Forum and found a new post indicating that I should try it again and that there had been an error on the server. Went to downloads and found V1.79 and tried to download it. Clicked Download and then Run. Nothing happened after that.

Went to my downloads directory and found what I had downloaded and tried to run it from there and got a new error message:

C:\Doc-------------etc, etc\SPTDinst-V179-X86 is not a valid WIN 32 application.

Posted a query about that and will wait for a response.


----------



## dgp1939 (Oct 9, 2003)

Back again to DuplexSecure. The file I had downloaded was corrupted. Tried again and I think this time we have uninstalled SPTD. Ran the download once and did an uninstall and rebooted. Ran the install download again and stopped after the first screen indicated that SPTD was not found on my machine. 

Ok, my Captain, where should I navigate to from here?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I'm glad that's sorted out now. 

Please download GMER from: http://gmer.net/index.php

Click on the "Download EXE" button and save the randomly named .exe file to your desktop.

*Note: You must uninstall any CD Emulation programs that you have before running GMER as they can cause conflicts and give false results.*

Double click the GMER .exe file on your desktop to run the tool and it will automatically do a quick scan.

If the tool warns of rootkit activity and asks if you want to run a full scan, click on No and make sure the following are *unchecked *on the right-hand side:

IAT/EAT
Any drive letter other than the primary system drive (which is generally C).

Click the *Scan *button and when the scan is finished, click *Save* and save the log in Notepad with the name ark.txt to your desktop.

*Note: It's important that all other windows be closed and that you don't touch the mouse or do anything with the computer during the scan as it may cause it to freeze. You should disable your screen saver as if it comes on it may cause the program to freeze.*

Open the ark.txt file and copy and paste the contents of the log here please.


----------



## dgp1939 (Oct 9, 2003)

Managed to run about 90% of the scan and good old Florida Power & Light threw me a mini-outage. During the two or so hours of the scan, I noted that in C:\Help Assistant_Backups . . .\Application Data\Netscape . . . there were thousands of files that it took forever to scan through. Since I have not used Netscape in months and will not in the future, is there any reason why I should not delete them? Sure would save scanning time.

Will run a new scan later this AM.

Update: Ran new scan and it froze about an hour into it. Had to shut down & reboot. Something may have caused my mouse to move. Will tape it down and try again.


----------



## dgp1939 (Oct 9, 2003)

Touchy little thing, isn't it? Well THAT was an experience! At age 72, I decided not to perceptibly age further while waiting for all the Help Assistant files to be scanned again, so I deleted them. Checked in Start>Remove . . .> first to assure there was no associated software. Then I deleted C:\HelpAsst completely. After running the Scan, since nothing else happened except the STOP button changed back to SCAN, I moved the cursor to SAVE and did that as requested. The mouse ceased to function at this point so I rebooted. I can see below that there is still a perilous voyage ahead of me.

GMER 1.0.15.15641 - http://www.gmer.net
Rootkit scan 2011-10-19 13:12:33
Windows 5.1.2600 Service Pack 2 Harddisk0\DR0 -> \Device\Ide\IdeDeviceP0T0L0-3 ST380013A rev.8.01
Running: vfux0vwy.exe; Driver: C:\DOCUME~1\Don\LOCALS~1\Temp\fxrcrpod.sys

---- Kernel code sections - GMER 1.0.15 ----

.text C:\WINDOWS\System32\DRIVERS\nv4_mini.sys section is writeable [0xF85CE340, 0x121A5F, 0xF8000020]
.text C:\WINDOWS\System32\nv4_disp.dll section is writeable [0xBF012380, 0x25BA81, 0xF8000020]

---- User code sections - GMER 1.0.15 ----

.text C:\WINDOWS\system32\SearchIndexer.exe[1128] kernel32.dll!WriteFile 7C810D97 7 Bytes JMP 00585C0C C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSSRCH.DLL (mssrch.dll/Microsoft Corporation)
.text C:\Program Files\IObit\IObit Malware Fighter\IMFsrv.exe[1464] kernel32.dll!CreateThread + 1A 7C810661 4 Bytes CALL 0044C909 C:\Program Files\IObit\IObit Malware Fighter\IMFsrv.exe (IObit Malware Fighter Service/IObit)

---- Registry - GMER 1.0.15 ----

Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet002\Services\sptd\Cfg\14919EA49A8F3B4AA3CF1058D9A64CEC (not active ControlSet) 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet002\Services\sptd\Cfg\[email protected] 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet002\Services\sptd\Cfg\[email protected] 0
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet002\Services\sptd\Cfg\[email protected] 0x16 0x1E 0x33 0x33 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\sptd\Cfg\14919EA49A8F3B4AA3CF1058D9A64CEC 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\sptd\Cfg\[email protected] 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\sptd\Cfg\[email protected] 0
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\sptd\Cfg\[email protected] 0x16 0x1E 0x33 0x33 ...
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\.srf\[email protected] {eec97550-47a9-11cf-b952-00aa0051fe20}
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\[email protected] BDSCANONLINE Control
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\BDSCANONLINE.BDSCANONLINECtrl.1\CLSID 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\BDSCANONLINE.BDSCANONLINECtrl.1\[email protected] {5D86DDB5-BDF9-441B-9E9E-D4730F4EE499}

---- Disk sectors - GMER 1.0.15 ----

Disk \Device\Harddisk0\DR0 malicious Win32:MBRoot code @ sector 156280323
Disk \Device\Harddisk0\DR0  PE file @ sector 156280345

---- EOF - GMER 1.0.15 ----


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

You made me chuckle when you said you taped the mouse down.  Yes, it's very touchy. 

Download *OTS.exe * to your Desktop. 

Close any open browsers.
If your Real protection or Antivirus interferes with OTS, allow it to run.
Double-click on *OTS.exe* to start the program.
In *Additional Scans *section put a check in Disabled MS Config Items and EventViewer logs
Now click the *Run Scan *button on the toolbar.
Let it run unhindered until it finishes.
When the scan is complete Notepad will open with the report file loaded in it.
Save that notepad file.
Use the *Reply* button, scroll down to the attachments section and attach the notepad file here.


----------



## dgp1939 (Oct 9, 2003)

Would have nailed it down, but it would mess up my (real) desk top!


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Why are you still only running SP2 which is no longer supported and a big security risk?


----------



## dgp1939 (Oct 9, 2003)

Ok, spanking accepted. Went to Microsoft update and got SP3 and a bunch of security updates. I had Automatic Updates shut off for whatever reason.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Please post a new HijackThis log.


----------



## dgp1939 (Oct 9, 2003)

"Hijack This" Log attached.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Start *OTS*. Copy/Paste the information in the code box below into the pane where it says *"Paste fix here"* and then click the "Run Fix" button.

The fix should only take a very short time. When the fix is completed a message box will popup telling you that it is finished. Click the OK button and Notepad will open with a log of actions taken during the fix. Post that information back here along with a new HijackThis log please.


```
[Kill All Processes]
[Unregister Dlls]
[Registry - Safe List]
< BHO's [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\
YN -> {02478D38-C3F9-4EFB-9B51-7695ECA05670} [HKLM] -> Reg Error: Key error. [Reg Error: Key error.]
YN -> {4E7BD74F-2B8D-469E-8DA9-FD60BB9AAE33} [HKLM] -> Reg Error: Value error. [VMN Toolbar]
< Internet Explorer ToolBars [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ToolBar
YN -> "{4E7BD74F-2B8D-469E-8DA9-FD60BB9AAE33}" [HKLM] -> Reg Error: Value error. [VMN Toolbar]
< Internet Explorer ToolBars [HKEY_CURRENT_USER\] > -> HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar\
YN -> WebBrowser\\"{4B3803EA-5230-4DC3-A7FC-33638F3D3542}" [HKLM] -> Reg Error: Key error. [Reg Error: Key error.]
YN -> WebBrowser\\"{4E7BD74F-2B8D-469E-8DA9-FD60BB9AAE33}" [HKLM] -> Reg Error: Value error. [VMN Toolbar]
YN -> WebBrowser\\"{A057A204-BACC-4D26-9990-79A187E2698E}" [HKLM] -> Reg Error: Key error. [Reg Error: Key error.]
YN -> WebBrowser\\"{D7E97865-918F-41E4-9CD0-25AB1C574CE8}" [HKLM] -> Reg Error: Key error. [Reg Error: Key error.]
< Domain Profile Authorized Applications List > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\SharedAccess\Parameters\FirewallPolicy\DomainProfile\AuthorizedApplications\List
YN -> "C:\Program Files\BearShare Applications\BearShare\BearShare.exe" -> [C:\Program Files\BearShare Applications\BearShare\BearShare.exe:*:Enabled:BearShare]
YN -> "C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\livecall.exe" -> [C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\livecall.exe:*:Enabled:Windows Live Messenger (Phone)]
YN -> "C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\msnmsgr.exe" -> [C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\msnmsgr.exe:*:Enabled:Windows Live Messenger]
[Files/Folders - Created Within 30 Days]
NY ->  DAEMON Tools Pro -> C:\Documents and Settings\Don\Application Data\DAEMON Tools Pro
NY ->  DAEMON Tools Pro -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\DAEMON Tools Pro
NY ->  98 C:\WINDOWS\System32\*.tmp files -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\*.tmp
NY ->  92 C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\*.tmp files -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\*.tmp
NY ->  5 C:\WINDOWS\*.tmp files -> C:\WINDOWS\*.tmp
[Files/Folders - Modified Within 30 Days]
NY ->  98 C:\WINDOWS\System32\*.tmp files -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\*.tmp
NY ->  92 C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\*.tmp files -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\*.tmp
NY ->  5 C:\WINDOWS\*.tmp files -> C:\WINDOWS\*.tmp
NY ->  17 C:\Documents and Settings\Don\Local Settings\Temp\*.tmp files -> C:\Documents and Settings\Don\Local Settings\Temp\*.tmp
NY ->  17 C:\Documents and Settings\Don\Local Settings\Temp\*.tmp files -> C:\Documents and Settings\Don\Local Settings\Temp\*.tmp
[Empty Temp Folders]
[EmptyFlash]
[Start Explorer]
[Reboot]
```


----------



## dgp1939 (Oct 9, 2003)

Ran OTS as directed. System rebooted and no message appeared. Hijack This Log attached.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Please copy and paste the HijackThis log and let me know how things are with the system now.


----------



## dgp1939 (Oct 9, 2003)

I'm pretty sure this is the log I attached above:

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 4:44:01 PM, on 10/22/2011
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.6001.18702)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\IObit\IObit Malware Fighter\IMFsrv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\devldr32.exe
C:\Program Files\IObit\Advanced SystemCare 4\PMonitor.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\ArcSoft\Connection Service\Bin\ACService.exe
C:\Program Files\IObit\Advanced SystemCare 4\ASCService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTsvcCDA.EXE
C:\Program Files\Olympus\DeviceDetector\DM1Service.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lxdncoms.exe
C:\Program Files\Replay Media Catcher\FLVSrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Works Shared\WkUFind.exe
C:\Program Files\Nova Development\Photo Explosion 3.0 SE\calcheck.exe
C:\Program Files\Lexmark 2600 Series\lxdnMsdMon.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\ArcSoft\Connection Service\Bin\ACDaemon.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\ArcSoft\Connection Service\Bin\ArcCon.ac
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Works Shared\wkcalrem.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
c:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\90\Shared\sqlwriter.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\MsPMSPSv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\SearchIndexer.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\fxssvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Don\My Documents\Downloads\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.search.yahoo.com/?fr=w3i&type=W3i_SP,204,0_0,StartPage,20110940,16897,0,6,0
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/su/msgr9/*http://www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Connection Wizard,ShellNext = http://www.broderbund.com/jump.jsp?itemID=442&itemType=CATEGORY
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: PBlockHelper Class - {4115122B-85FF-4DD3-9515-F075BEDE5EB5} - C:\Program Files\Netscape Accelerator\PBHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: NOW!Imaging - {9AA2F14F-E956-44B8-8694-A5B615CDF341} - C:\Program Files\Netscape Accelerator\components\NOWImaging.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\5.2.4204.1700\swg.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: JQSIEStartDetectorImpl - {E7E6F031-17CE-4C07-BC86-EABFE594F69C} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\lib\deploy\jqs\ie\jqs_plugin.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {FDD3B846-8D59-4ffb-8758-209B6AD74ACC} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Money\System\mnyviewer.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ask and Record FLV Service] "C:\Program Files\Replay Media Catcher\FLVSrvc.exe" /run
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Microsoft Works Portfolio] C:\Program Files\Microsoft Works\WksSb.exe /AllUsers
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Microsoft Works Update Detection] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Works Shared\WkUFind.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [lxdnmon.exe] "C:\Program Files\Lexmark 2600 Series\lxdnmon.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [lxdnamon] "C:\Program Files\Lexmark 2600 Series\lxdnamon.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [FaxCenterServer] "C:\Program Files\Lexmark Fax Solutions\fm3032.exe" /s
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PhotoExplosionCalCheck] C:\Program Files\Nova Development\Photo Explosion 3.0 SE\calcheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ArcSoft Connection Service] C:\Program Files\Common Files\ArcSoft\Connection Service\Bin\ACDaemon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Disc Detector] C:\Program Files\Creative\ShareDLL\CtNotify.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunOnce: [AvgUninstallURL] cmd.exe /c start http://www.avg.com/ww.special-uninstallation-feedback-appf?lic=NFVXV1UtV0JEWEMtVllGTjMtUURKTUgtNDJBT0EtSzZIVTk"&"inst=NzctNzM4MjM5NDg5LVZPUCszLUZMKzgtWE8xMCsxMS1ERFQrMC1GTDEwKzEtVFVHKzMtU1QxMkZPSSsxLUVVTEErMS1TVDEyRkFQUCsx"&"prod=90"&"ver=2012.0.1809"&"mid=d00952c3d8a3d0918f87025a69b08eac-4f5efc1c1e21f48fb06aa96c22f6d0e2d6ec60d5
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [DWQueuedReporting] "C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\MICROS~1\DW\dwtrig20.exe" -t (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [DWQueuedReporting] "C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\MICROS~1\DW\dwtrig20.exe" -t (User 'Default user')
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Works Calendar Reminders.lnk = ?
O9 - Extra button: Blog This - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: &Blog This in Windows Live Writer - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {85d1f590-48f4-11d9-9669-0800200c9a66} - C:\WINDOWS\bdoscandel.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Uninstall BitDefender Online Scanner v8 - {85d1f590-48f4-11d9-9669-0800200c9a66} - C:\WINDOWS\bdoscandel.exe
O9 - Extra button: MoneySide - {E023F504-0C5A-4750-A1E7-A9046DEA8A21} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Money\System\mnyviewer.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {210D0CBC-8B17-48D1-B294-1A338DD2EB3A} (VatCtrl Class) - http://24.227.115.174:65432/VatDec.cab
O16 - DPF: {4F1E5B1A-2A80-42CA-8532-2D05CB959537} (MSN Photo Upload Tool) - http://gfx1.hotmail.com/mail/w2/resources/MSNPUpld.cab
O16 - DPF: {5D86DDB5-BDF9-441B-9E9E-D4730F4EE499} (BDSCANONLINE Control) - http://download.bitdefender.com/resources/scan8/oscan8.cab
O16 - DPF: {6E704581-CCAE-46D2-9C64-20D724B3624E} (UnagiAx Class) - http://radaol-prod-web-rr.streamops.aol.com/mediaplugin/3.0.84.2/win32/unagi3.0.84.2.cab
O16 - DPF: {9059F30F-4EB1-4BD2-9FDC-36F43A218F4A} (Microsoft RDP Client Control (redist)) - http://24.227.115.174/cab/msrdp.cab
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://fpdownload2.macromedia.com/get/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O18 - Protocol: vsharechrome - {3F3A4B8A-86FC-43A4-BB00-6D7EBE9D4484} - (no file)
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Browseui preloader - {438755C2-A8BA-11D1-B96B-00A0C90312E1} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\browseui.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Component Categories cache daemon - {8C7461EF-2B13-11d2-BE35-3078302C2030} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\browseui.dll
O23 - Service: ArcSoft Connect Daemon (ACDaemon) - ArcSoft Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\ArcSoft\Connection Service\Bin\ACService.exe
O23 - Service: Advanced SystemCare Service (AdvancedSystemCareService) - IObit - C:\Program Files\IObit\Advanced SystemCare 4\ASCService.exe
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: Creative Service for CDROM Access - Creative Technology Ltd - C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTsvcCDA.EXE
O23 - Service: DM1Service - OLYMPUS Corporation - C:\Program Files\Olympus\DeviceDetector\DM1Service.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdate) (gupdate) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdatem) (gupdatem) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Google Software Updater (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: hpdj - Unknown owner - C:\DOCUME~1\Don\LOCALS~1\Temp\hpdj.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: IMF Service (IMFservice) - IObit - C:\Program Files\IObit\IObit Malware Fighter\IMFsrv.exe
O23 - Service: Java Quick Starter (JavaQuickStarterService) - Sun Microsystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
O23 - Service: lxdnCATSCustConnectService - Lexmark International, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\\lxdnserv.exe
O23 - Service: lxdn_device - - C:\WINDOWS\system32\lxdncoms.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: PPCtlPriv - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\CA\CA Internet Security Suite\CA Anti-Spyware\PPCtlPriv.exe (file missing)

--
End of file - 10503 bytes


----------



## dgp1939 (Oct 9, 2003)

My system seems to be working ok. Still no CD-ROM in sight.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Go to *Sart *- *Run *- type in *dxdiag *and click OK. It will open a screen called DirectX Diagnostic Tool which will run for a minute to collect information from the system. Once it's finished, to the bottom right you will see a button called "Save All Information". Please click on that and save it to Notepad and then copy and paste the contents here.


----------



## dgp1939 (Oct 9, 2003)

------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 10/24/2011, 10:52:01
Machine name: DPS-TOOFLISS
Operating System: Windows XP Home Edition (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 3 (2600.xpsp_sp3_gdr.101209-1647)
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: Dell Computer Corporation 
System Model: DIM4500 
BIOS: BIOS Date: 07/18/02 13:31:28 Ver: 08.00.00
Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.00GHz
Memory: 254MB RAM
Page File: 488MB used, 3753MB available
Windows Dir: C:\WINDOWS
DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
DxDiag Version: 5.03.2600.5512 32bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
DirectX Files Tab: No problems found.
Display Tab 1: No problems found.
Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
Sound Tab 2: No problems found.
Music Tab: No problems found.
Input Tab: No problems found.
Network Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D: 0/4 (n/a)
DirectDraw: 0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectPlay: 0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow: 0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
Card name: NVIDIA GeForce4 MX 420
Manufacturer: NVIDIA
Chip type: GeForce4 MX 420
DAC type: Integrated RAMDAC
Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0172&SUBSYS_015A10DE&REV_A3
Display Memory: 64.0 MB
Current Mode: 1280 x 720 (32 bit) (60Hz)
Monitor: Plug and Play Monitor
Monitor Max Res: 1600,1200
Driver Name: nv4_disp.dll
Driver Version: 6.14.0010.5216 (English)
DDI Version: 9 (or higher)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Driver Date/Size: 10/6/2003 14:16:00, 4246528 bytes
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
WHQL Date Stamp: n/a
VDD: n/a
Mini VDD: nv4_mini.sys
Mini VDD Date: 10/6/2003 14:16:00, 1550043 bytes
Device Identifier: {D7B71E3E-4232-11CF-0E67-502102C2CB35}
Vendor ID: 0x10DE
Device ID: 0x0172
SubSys ID: 0x015A10DE
Revision ID: 0x00A3
Revision ID: 0x00A3
Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_A ModeMPEG2_B ModeMPEG2_C ModeMPEG2_D 
Deinterlace Caps: {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
Registry: OK
DDraw Status: Enabled
D3D Status: Enabled
AGP Status: Enabled
DDraw Test Result: Not run
D3D7 Test Result: Not run
D3D8 Test Result: Not run
D3D9 Test Result: Not run

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
Description: SB Live! Wave Device
Default Sound Playback: Yes
Default Voice Playback: Yes
Hardware ID: PCI\VEN_1102&DEV_0002&SUBSYS_80221102&REV_07
Manufacturer ID: 1
Product ID: 100
Type: WDM
Driver Name: emu10k1f.sys
Driver Version: 5.12.0001.3511 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
Date and Size: 9/13/2001 14:09:48, 777088 bytes
Other Files: 
Driver Provider: Creative
HW Accel Level: Full
Cap Flags: 0xF5F
Min/Max Sample Rate: 5000, 48000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 33, 32
Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 33, 32
HW Memory: 0
Voice Management: Yes
EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: Yes, Yes
I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No
Registry: OK
Sound Test Result: Not run

Description: Modem #2 Line Playback (emulated)
Default Sound Playback: No
Default Voice Playback: No
Hardware ID: 
Manufacturer ID: 1
Product ID: 81
Type: Emulated
Driver Name: 
Driver Version: 
Driver Attributes: 
WHQL Logo'd: 
Date and Size: 
Other Files: 
Driver Provider: 
HW Accel Level: Full
Cap Flags: 0x0
Min/Max Sample Rate: 0, 0
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 0, 0
Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
HW Memory: 0
Voice Management: No
EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No
Registry: OK
Sound Test Result: Not run

---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
Description: SB Live! Wave Device
Default Sound Capture: Yes
Default Voice Capture: Yes
Driver Name: emu10k1f.sys
Driver Version: 5.12.0001.3511 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Date and Size: 9/13/2001 14:09:48, 777088 bytes
Cap Flags: 0x41
Format Flags: 0xFFF

Description: Modem #2 Line Record (emulated)
Default Sound Capture: No
Default Voice Capture: No
Driver Name: 
Driver Version: 
Driver Attributes: 
Date and Size: 
Cap Flags: 0x20
Format Flags: 0x0

-----------
DirectMusic
-----------
DLS Path: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\drivers\GM.DLS
DLS Version: 1.00.0016.0002
Acceleration: n/a
Ports: Microsoft Synthesizer, Software (Not Kernel Mode), Output, DLS, Internal, Default Port
SB Live! Wave Device, Software (Kernel Mode), Output, DLS, Internal
Microsoft MIDI Mapper [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
A: SB Live! MIDI Synth [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
B: SB Live! MIDI Synth [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
SB Live! Soft Synth [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
SB Live! MIDI UART [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, External
Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
SB Live! MIDI UART [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Input, No DLS, External
Registry: OK
Test Result: Not run

-------------------
DirectInput Devices
-------------------
Device Name: Mouse
Attached: 1
Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
FF Driver: n/a

Device Name: Keyboard
Attached: 1
Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
FF Driver: n/a

Device Name: 2600 Series
Attached: 1
Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x043D, 0x011D
FF Driver: n/a

Device Name: FX3000
Attached: 0
Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x045E, 0x010D
FF Driver: n/a

Poll w/ Interrupt: No
Registry: OK

-----------
USB Devices
-----------
+ USB Root Hub
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x8086, 0x24C4
| Matching Device ID: usb\root_hub
| Service: usbhub
| Driver: usbhub.sys, 4/13/2008 14:45:37, 59520 bytes
| Driver: usbd.sys, 8/18/2001 08:00:00, 4736 bytes
| 
+-+ Logitech USB WheelMouse
| | Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC00C
| | Location: USB Optical Mouse
| | Matching Device ID: usb\vid_046d&pid_c00c
| | Service: HidUsb
| | Driver: hidusb.sys, 4/13/2008 14:45:27, 10368 bytes
| | Driver: hidclass.sys, 4/13/2008 14:45:26, 36864 bytes
| | Driver: hidparse.sys, 4/13/2008 14:45:22, 24960 bytes
| | Driver: hid.dll, 4/13/2008 20:11:54, 20992 bytes
| | 
| +-+ Logitech USB WheelMouse
| | | Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC00C
| | | Matching Device ID: hid\vid_046d&pid_c00c
| | | Service: mouhid
| | | Driver: mouclass.sys, 4/13/2008 14:39:47, 23040 bytes
| | | Driver: mouhid.sys, 8/18/2001 08:00:00, 12160 bytes

----------------
Gameport Devices
----------------
+ Intel(R) 82801BA/CA PCI Bridge - 244E
| Location: PCI bus 0, device 30, function 0
| Matching Device ID: pci\ven_8086&dev_244e
| Service: pci
| 
+-+ Creative Game Port
| | Location: PCI bus 2, device 2, function 1
| | Matching Device ID: pci\ven_1102&dev_7002&subsys_00201102
| | Service: gameenum
| | Driver: gameenum.sys, 4/13/2008 14:45:29, 10624 bytes
| | 
| +-+ Generic Game port Device
| | | Vendor/Product ID: 0x045E, 0x010D
| | | Matching Device ID: gameport\gamedevice
| | | Service: hidgame
| | | OEMData: 10 00 00 00 04 00 00 00
| | | Driver: hidclass.sys, 4/13/2008 14:45:26, 36864 bytes
| | | Driver: hidparse.sys, 4/13/2008 14:45:22, 24960 bytes
| | | Driver: hid.dll, 4/13/2008 20:11:54, 20992 bytes
| | | Driver: hidgame.sys, 8/17/2001 15:02:32, 8576 bytes
| | | 
| | +-+ HID-compliant game controller
| | | | Vendor/Product ID: 0x045E, 0x010D
| | | | Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_game
| | | | OEMData: 10 00 00 00 04 00 00 00

------------
PS/2 Devices
------------
+ Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
| Matching Device ID: *pnp0303
| Service: i8042prt
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 4/13/2008 15:18:00, 52480 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 4/13/2008 14:39:47, 24576 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Keyboard Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_kbd
| Upper Filters: kbdclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 4/13/2008 20:13:20, 40840 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 4/13/2008 14:39:47, 24576 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Mouse Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_mou
| Upper Filters: mouclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 4/13/2008 20:13:20, 40840 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 4/13/2008 14:39:47, 23040 bytes

----------------------------
DirectPlay Service Providers
----------------------------
DirectPlay8 Modem Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
DirectPlay8 IPX Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
Internet TCP/IP Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpwsockx.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
IPX Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpwsockx.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
Modem Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpmodemx.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
Serial Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpmodemx.dll (5.03.2600.5512)

DirectPlay Voice Wizard Tests: Full Duplex: Passed, Half Duplex: Passed, Mic: Passed
DirectPlay Test Result: Not run
Registry: OK

-------------------
DirectPlay Adapters
-------------------
DirectPlay8 Modem Service Provider: Conexant HSF V92 56K RTAD Speakerphone PCI Modem
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider: COM1
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider: COM3
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider: Local Area Connection - IPv4 -

-----------------------
DirectPlay Voice Codecs
-----------------------
Voxware VR12 1.4kbit/s
Voxware SC06 6.4kbit/s
Voxware SC03 3.2kbit/s
MS-PCM 64 kbit/s
MS-ADPCM 32.8 kbit/s
Microsoft GSM 6.10 13 kbit/s
TrueSpeech(TM) 8.6 kbit/s

-------------------------
DirectPlay Lobbyable Apps
-------------------------

------------------------
Disk & DVD/CD-ROM Drives
------------------------
Drive: C:
Free Space: 32.9 GB
Total Space: 76.3 GB
File System: NTFS
Model: ST380013A

--------------
System Devices
--------------
Name: Intel(R) 82801DB/DBM USB 2.0 Enhanced Host Controller - 24CD
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24CD&SUBSYS_01321028&REV_01\3&267A616A&0&EF
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 14:45:35, 30208 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 14:45:36, 143872 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 20:12:08, 74240 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 14:45:37, 59520 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\hccoin.dll, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 20:11:54, 7168 bytes

Name: Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24CB&SUBSYS_01321028&REV_01\3&267A616A&0&F9
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 14:40:29, 24960 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 14:40:30, 96512 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pciide.sys, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 8/18/2001 08:00:00, 3328 bytes

Name: Standard Universal PCI to USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24C7&SUBSYS_01321028&REV_01\3&267A616A&0&EA
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 14:45:35, 20608 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 14:45:36, 143872 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 20:12:08, 74240 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 14:45:37, 59520 bytes

Name: Standard Universal PCI to USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24C4&SUBSYS_01321028&REV_01\3&267A616A&0&E9
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 14:45:35, 20608 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 14:45:36, 143872 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 20:12:08, 74240 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 14:45:37, 59520 bytes

Name: Intel(R) 82801DB/DBM SMBus Controller - 24C3
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24C3&SUBSYS_01321028&REV_01\3&267A616A&0&FB
Driver: n/a

Name: Standard Universal PCI to USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24C2&SUBSYS_01321028&REV_01\3&267A616A&0&E8
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 14:45:35, 20608 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 14:45:36, 143872 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 20:12:08, 74240 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 14:45:37, 59520 bytes

Name: Intel(R) 82801DB LPC Interface Controller - 24C0
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24C0&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_01\3&267A616A&0&F8
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\isapnp.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 14:36:41, 37248 bytes

Name: Intel(R) 82801BA/CA PCI Bridge - 244E
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_244E&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_81\3&267A616A&0&F0
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) 82845 Processor to AGP Controller - 1A31
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1A31&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_11\3&267A616A&0&08
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\AGP440.SYS, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 14:36:38, 42368 bytes

Name: Intel(R) 82845 Processor to I/O Controller - 1A30
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1A30&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_11\3&267A616A&0&00
Driver: n/a

Name: Conexant HSF V92 56K RTAD Speakerphone PCI Modem
Device ID: PCI\VEN_14F1&DEV_2016&SUBSYS_021913E0&REV_01\4&2AF9ED5&0&08F0
Driver: C:\Program Files\CONEXANT\CNXT_MODEM_PCI_VEN_14F1&DEV_2016&SUBSYS_021913E0\hxfsetup.exe, 0.00.0000.0000 (English), 6/1/2001 23:00:56, 245760 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\amosnt.sys, 2.00.0001.0001 (English), 7/25/2001 17:56:48, 167309 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\basic2.sys, 2.00.0001.0001 (English), 7/18/2001 19:01:56, 77426 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\fallback.sys, 2.00.0001.0001 (English), 7/18/2001 19:04:04, 310899 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\faxnt.sys, 2.00.0001.0001 (English), 7/18/2001 19:05:26, 217019 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\fsksnt.sys, 2.00.0001.0001 (English), 7/18/2001 19:06:12, 127405 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\hsf_cnxt.sys, 5.00.0001.0001 (English), 7/25/2001 17:58:28, 584336 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\k56nt.sys, 2.00.0001.0001 (English), 7/18/2001 19:06:40, 426783 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\rksample.sys, 2.00.0001.0001 (English), 7/18/2001 19:01:38, 67654 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\soar.sys, 2.00.0001.0001 (English), 7/18/2001 18:58:10, 48494 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\spkpnt.sys, 2.00.0001.0001 (English), 7/18/2001 19:07:00, 80449 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\tonesnt.sys, 2.00.0001.0001 (English), 7/18/2001 19:04:26, 56607 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\v124nt.sys, 2.00.0001.0001 (English), 7/18/2001 19:01:20, 534125 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\del0219.cty, 7/25/2001 13:23:00, 119224 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\hsfinst.dll, 5.00.0001.0001 (English), 5/1/2001 12:01:10, 11562 bytes

Name: Creative Game Port
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1102&DEV_7002&SUBSYS_00201102&REV_07\4&2AF9ED5&0&11F0
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\gameenum.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 14:45:29, 10624 bytes

Name: Creative SB Live! Value (WDM)
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1102&DEV_0002&SUBSYS_80221102&REV_07\4&2AF9ED5&0&10F0
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ksuser.dll, 5.03.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 20:11:56, 4096 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ksproxy.ax, 5.03.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 20:12:42, 129536 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ks.sys, 5.03.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 15:16:36, 141056 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\drmk.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 14:45:14, 60160 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\portcls.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 15:19:41, 146048 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\stream.sys, 5.03.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 14:45:15, 49408 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\wdmaud.drv, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 20:12:45, 23552 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\emu10k1f.sys, 5.12.0001.3511 (English), 9/13/2001 14:09:48, 777088 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\2gmgsmt.sf2, 12/15/1998 12:47:06, 2090170 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\sfman32.dll, 4.06.0000.3301 (English), 7/11/2001 07:41:52, 51200 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\devldr32.exe, 1.00.0000.0022 (English), 8/31/2001 09:44:30, 25600 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\sblfx.dll, 5.12.0001.3210 (English), 2/20/2001 21:00:00, 495616 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctwdm32.dll, 5.00.0000.2003 (English), 7/11/2001 07:35:06, 3584 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\devcon32.dll, 4.06.0000.0658 (English), 8/4/2001 09:03:34, 352256 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\a3d.dll, 80.00.0000.0003 (English), 10/14/1998 12:03:00, 59392 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\sfman.sys, 4.10.0000.3302 (English), 8/31/2001 09:37:58, 36992 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ctlface.sys, 5.12.0001.2110 (English), 7/11/2001 07:34:52, 6912 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\eapci2m.ecw, 1/21/1999 13:31:36, 2259070 bytes

Name: Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethernet NIC
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10EC&DEV_8139&SUBSYS_000113E0&REV_10\4&2AF9ED5&0&00F0
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\RTL8139.sys, 5.398.0613.2003 (English), 8/4/2004 01:31:32, 20992 bytes

Name: NVIDIA GeForce4 MX 420
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0172&SUBSYS_015A10DE&REV_A3\4&2D478306&0&0008
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\nv4_mini.sys, 6.14.0010.5216 (English), 10/6/2003 14:16:00, 1550043 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvinstnt.dll, 6.14.0010.5216 (English), 10/6/2003 14:16:00, 131072 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe, 6.14.0010.5216 (English), 10/6/2003 14:16:00, 81920 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvcod.dll, 10/6/2003 14:16:00, 27136 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nv4_disp.dll, 6.14.0010.5216 (English), 10/6/2003 14:16:00, 4246528 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvoglnt.dll, 6.14.0010.5216 (English), 10/6/2003 14:16:00, 3551232 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvcpl.dll, 6.14.0010.5216 (English), 10/6/2003 14:16:00, 5058560 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvmctray.dll, 6.14.0010.5216 (English), 10/6/2003 14:16:00, 49152 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nview.dll, 6.14.0010.5216 (English), 10/6/2003 14:16:00, 1126400 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvwddi.dll, 6.14.0010.5216 (English), 10/6/2003 14:16:00, 35328 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvappbar.exe, 6.14.0010.5216 (English), 10/6/2003 14:16:00, 393216 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvwdmcpl.dll, 6.14.0010.5216 (English), 10/6/2003 14:16:00, 1470537 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvshell.dll, 6.14.0010.5216 (English), 10/6/2003 14:16:00, 430152 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvtuicpl.cpl, 6.14.0010.5216 (English), 10/6/2003 14:16:00, 73728 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nwiz.exe, 6.14.0010.5216 (English), 10/6/2003 14:16:00, 741376 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nviewimg.dll, 6.14.0010.5216 (English), 10/6/2003 14:16:00, 552960 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\keystone.exe, 6.14.0010.5216 (English), 10/6/2003 14:16:00, 290816 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvnt4cpl.dll, 6.14.0010.5216 (English), 10/6/2003 14:16:00, 225280 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\help\nvcpl.hlp, 10/6/2003 14:16:00, 65413 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\help\nvwcplen.hlp, 10/6/2003 14:16:00, 35984 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\nview\generic.tvp, 10/6/2003 14:16:00, 30902 bytes

------------------
DirectX Components
------------------
ddraw.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:11:51 279552 bytes
ddrawex.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:11:51 27136 bytes
dxapi.sys: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 05:00:00 10496 bytes
d3d8.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:11:51 1179648 bytes
d3d8thk.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:11:51 8192 bytes
d3d9.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:11:51 1689088 bytes
d3dim.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 05:00:00 436224 bytes
d3dim700.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:11:51 824320 bytes
d3dramp.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 05:00:00 590336 bytes
d3drm.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 05:00:00 350208 bytes
d3dxof.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 05:00:00 47616 bytes
d3dpmesh.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 05:00:00 34816 bytes
dplay.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 English Final Retail 8/18/2001 08:00:00 33040 bytes
dplayx.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:11:52 229888 bytes
dpmodemx.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:11:52 23552 bytes
dpwsock.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 English Final Retail 8/18/2001 08:00:00 42768 bytes
dpwsockx.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:11:52 57344 bytes
dplaysvr.exe: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:12:17 29696 bytes
dpnsvr.exe: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:12:17 17920 bytes
dpnet.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:11:52 375296 bytes
dpnlobby.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:09:20 3072 bytes
dpnaddr.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:09:19 3072 bytes
dpvoice.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:11:52 212480 bytes
dpvsetup.exe: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:12:18 83456 bytes
dpvvox.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:11:52 116736 bytes
dpvacm.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:11:52 21504 bytes
dpnhpast.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:11:52 35328 bytes
dpnhupnp.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:11:52 60928 bytes
dpserial.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 English Final Retail 8/18/2001 08:00:00 53520 bytes
dinput.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:11:52 158720 bytes
dinput8.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:11:52 181760 bytes
dimap.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 05:00:00 44032 bytes
diactfrm.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 05:00:00 467968 bytes
joy.cpl: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:12:41 68608 bytes
gcdef.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 05:00:00 223232 bytes
pid.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:12:02 35328 bytes
gameenum.sys: 5.01.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 14:45:29 10624 bytes
hidgame.sys: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/17/2001 15:02:32 8576 bytes
dsound.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:11:52 367616 bytes
dsound3d.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:11:52 1293824 bytes
dswave.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:11:52 19456 bytes
dsdmo.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:11:52 181248 bytes
dsdmoprp.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:11:52 71680 bytes
dmusic.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:11:52 104448 bytes
dmband.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:11:52 28672 bytes
dmcompos.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:11:52 61440 bytes
dmime.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:11:52 181248 bytes
dmloader.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:11:52 35840 bytes
dmstyle.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:11:52 105984 bytes
dmsynth.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:11:52 103424 bytes
dmscript.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:11:52 82432 bytes
system.dll: 1.01.4322.2490 English Final Retail 10/21/2011 09:17:54 1232896 bytes
dx7vb.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:11:52 619008 bytes
dx8vb.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:11:52 1227264 bytes
dxdiagn.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:11:52 2113536 bytes
mfc40.dll: 4.01.0000.6151 English Beta Retail 9/18/2010 02:53:25 954368 bytes
mfc42.dll: 6.02.8081.0000 English Final Retail 2/8/2011 09:33:55 978944 bytes
wsock32.dll: 5.01.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:12:10 22528 bytes
amstream.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:11:49 70656 bytes
devenum.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:11:51 59904 bytes
dxmasf.dll: 6.04.0009.1133 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:11:52 498742 bytes
mciqtz.drv: 4.00.0096.0729 English Final Retail 8/17/1998 05:21:54 11776 bytes
mciqtz32.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:11:56 35328 bytes
mpg2splt.ax: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:12:42 148992 bytes
msdmo.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:11:59 14336 bytes
encapi.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:11:53 20480 bytes
qasf.dll: 11.00.5721.5145 English Final Retail 10/18/2006 21:47:18 211456 bytes
qcap.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:12:03 192512 bytes
qdv.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:12:03 279040 bytes
qdvd.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:12:03 386048 bytes
qedit.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:12:03 562176 bytes
qedwipes.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 13:21:32 733696 bytes
quartz.dll: 6.05.2600.5933 English Final Retail 2/5/2010 14:27:45 1291776 bytes
quartz.vxd: Final Retail 8/17/1998 05:21:56 5672 bytes
strmdll.dll: 4.01.0000.3938 English Final Retail 8/26/2009 04:00:21 247326 bytes
vidx16.dll: 0.00.0000.0000 English Final Retail 8/17/1998 05:21:56 10240 bytes
iac25_32.ax: 2.00.0005.0053 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:12:42 199680 bytes
ir41_32.ax: 4.51.0016.0003 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:12:42 848384 bytes
ir41_qc.dll: 4.30.0062.0002 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:11:55 120320 bytes
ir41_qcx.dll: 4.30.0064.0001 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:11:55 338432 bytes
ir50_32.dll: 5.2562.0015.0055 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:11:55 755200 bytes
ir50_qc.dll: 5.00.0063.0048 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:11:55 200192 bytes
ir50_qcx.dll: 5.00.0064.0048 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:11:55 183808 bytes
ivfsrc.ax: 5.10.0002.0051 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:12:42 154624 bytes
mswebdvd.dll: 6.05.2600.5857 English Final Retail 8/5/2009 05:01:48 204800 bytes
ks.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 15:16:36 141056 bytes
ksproxy.ax: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:12:42 129536 bytes
ksuser.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:11:56 4096 bytes
stream.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 14:45:15 49408 bytes
mspclock.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 14:39:50 5376 bytes
mspqm.sys: 5.01.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 14:39:51 4992 bytes
mskssrv.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 14:39:52 7552 bytes
swenum.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 14:39:53 4352 bytes
mstee.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 14:39:50 5504 bytes
bdaplgin.ax: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:12:42 18432 bytes
bdasup.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 14:46:21 11776 bytes
msdvbnp.ax: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:12:42 56832 bytes
psisdecd.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:12:03 363520 bytes
psisrndr.ax: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:12:42 33280 bytes
ipsink.ax: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:12:42 16384 bytes
mpeg2data.ax: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:12:42 118272 bytes
ndisip.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 14:46:22 10880 bytes
mpe.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 14:46:22 15232 bytes
streamip.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 14:46:21 15232 bytes
msvidctl.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:12:01 1428992 bytes
slip.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 14:46:23 11136 bytes
nabtsfec.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 14:46:25 85248 bytes
ccdecode.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 14:46:23 17024 bytes
vbisurf.ax: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:12:42 30208 bytes
msyuv.dll: 5.03.2600.5908 English Final Retail 11/27/2009 13:11:44 17920 bytes
kstvtune.ax: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:12:42 61952 bytes
ksxbar.ax: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:12:42 43008 bytes
kswdmcap.ax: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:12:42 91136 bytes
vfwwdm32.dll: 5.01.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:12:08 53760 bytes
wstcodec.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 14:46:24 19200 bytes
wstdecod.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:12:10 50688 bytes
msdv.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 14:46:09 51200 bytes

------------------
DirectShow Filters
------------------

WDM Streaming VBI Codecs:
NABTS/FEC VBI Codec,0x00200000,2,1,,5.03.2600.5512
CC Decoder,0x00200000,2,1,,5.03.2600.5512
WST Codec,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512

DirectShow Filters:
WMAudio Decoder DMO,0x00800800,1,1,,
WMAPro over S/PDIF DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMA Voice Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
Mpeg4s Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMV Screen decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMVideo Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg43 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg4 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMT MuxDeMux Filter,0x00200000,0,0,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Full Screen Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
WMT VIH2 Fix,0x00200000,1,1,WLXVAFilt.dll",
Record Queue,0x00200000,1,1,WLXVAFilt.dll",
WMT Switch Filter,0x00200000,1,1,WLXVAFilt.dll",
WMT Virtual Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,WLXVAFilt.dll",
WMT DV Extract,0x00200000,1,1,WLXVAFilt.dll",
WMT Virtual Source,0x00200000,0,1,WLXVAFilt.dll",
WMT Sample Information Filter,0x00200000,1,1,WLXVAFilt.dll",
DV Muxer,0x00400000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.5512
SB MP3 Writer,0x00200000,1,0,,
Color Space Converter,0x00400001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
WM ASF Reader,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmpsrcwp.dll,11.00.5721.5145
AVI Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
WMT AudioAnalyzer,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
VGA 16 Color Ditherer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
Indeo® video 5.10 Compression Filter,0x00200000,1,1,ir50_32.dll,5.2562.0015.0055
Windows Media Audio Decoder,0x00800001,1,1,msadds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
AC3 Parser Filter,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.2600.5512
WMT Format Conversion,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
StreamBufferSink,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,
WMT Black Frame Generator,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
MJPEG Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
Indeo® video 5.10 Decompression Filter,0x00640000,1,1,ir50_32.dll,5.2562.0015.0055
WMT Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Microsoft Screen Video Decompressor,0x00800000,1,1,msscds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
MPEG-I Stream Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
SAMI (CC) Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
MPEG Layer-3 Decoder,0x00810000,1,1,l3codecx.ax,1.06.0000.0052
MPEG-2 Splitter,0x005fffff,1,0,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.2600.5512
Internal LMRT Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,LMRTREND.dll,6.00.0004.0827
MP4 Source,0x00600000,0,0,MP4Splitter.ax,1.00.0000.0002
ACELP.net Sipro Lab Audio Decoder,0x00800001,1,1,acelpdec.ax,1.04.0000.0000
Render Dib New,0x00200000,1,1,ezrgb24.ax,1.00.0000.0000
WMS Filter,0x00400000,0,1,CTWMSFLT.dll,1.10.0000.0000
Internal Script Command Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
MPEG Audio Decoder,0x03680001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
File Source (Netshow URL),0x00400000,0,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ACDFX Filter,0x00200000,1,1,ACDFX.ax,2.00.0001.0027
TrueMotion 2.0 Decompressor,0x00600001,1,1,tm20dec.ax,1.00.0000.0001
WMT Import Filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
DV Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Bitmap Generate,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Windows Media Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,wmvds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
Video Mixing Renderer 9,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,
Windows Media Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,wmv8ds32.ax,8.00.0000.4000
WMT VIH2 Fix,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Record Queue,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
ACDWaterMark,0x00200000,1,1,ACDWaterMark.ax,2.00.0000.0001
HP VTK MPEG-1 Encoder,0x00200000,3,3,hpqvtk01.dll,100.00.0128.0000
MP4 Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,MP4Splitter.ax,1.00.0000.0002
Windows Media Multiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASX file Parser,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASX v.2 file Parser,0x00600000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
NSC file Parser,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ACM Wrapper,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
CoreAAC Audio Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,,
Windows Media source filter,0x00600000,0,2,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
Video Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
Frame Eater,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
MPEG-2 Video Stream Analyzer,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,
Line 21 Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Video Port Manager,0x00600000,2,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
WST Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,wstdecod.dll,5.03.2600.5512
Video Renderer,0x00400000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
File Writer,0x00200000,1,0,WLXVAFilt.dll",
HP VTK Rotate Filter,0x00200000,1,1,hpqvtk01.dll,100.00.0128.0000
WM ASF Writer,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
WMT Sample Information Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
VBI Surface Allocator,0x00600000,1,1,vbisurf.ax,5.03.2600.5512
Microsoft MPEG-4 Video Decompressor,0x00800000,1,1,mpg4ds32.ax,8.00.0000.4504
File writer,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
SB MP3 Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,,
WMT Log Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WMT Virtual Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WAV Dest,0x00000000,0,0,,
DVD Navigator,0x00200000,0,2,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Overlay Mixer2,0x00400000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Cutlist File Source,0x00200000,0,1,qcut.dll,6.00.0002.0902
AVI Draw,0x00600064,9,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
.RAM file Parser,0x00600000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
WMT DirectX Transform Wrapper,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
G.711 Codec,0x00200000,1,1,g711codc.ax,5.01.2600.0000
MPEG-2 Demultiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.2600.5512
DV Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Indeo® audio software,0x00500000,1,1,iac25_32.ax,2.00.0005.0053
ACDEncodeRM,0x00200000,2,0,ACDEncodeRM.ax,2.00.0000.0027
Windows Media Update Filter,0x00400000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
AC3 Source Filter,0x00400000,0,1,AC3Filt.dll,1.00.0002.0000
ASF DIB Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF ACM Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF ICM Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF URL Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF JPEG Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF DJPEG Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF embedded stuff Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
9x8Resize,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WIA Stream Snapshot Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wiasf.ax,1.00.0000.0000
HP VTK Frame Grabber Filter,0x00200000,1,1,hpqvtk01.dll,100.00.0128.0000
URL StreamRenderer,0x00600000,1,0,LMRTREND.dll,6.00.0004.0827
Lava Filter,0x00200000,1,1,CTOozicFt.dll,1.01.0000.0000
Allocator Fix,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
SampleGrabber,0x00200000,1,1,qedit.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Null Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,qedit.dll,6.05.2600.5512
WMT Virtual Source,0x00200000,0,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x005fffff,1,0,mpeg2data.ax,
IVF source filter,0x00600000,0,1,ivfsrc.ax,5.10.0002.0051
WMT Interlacer,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
StreamBufferSource,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,
Smart Tee,0x00200000,1,2,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Overlay Mixer,0x00200000,0,0,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.5512
AVI Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
Ulead MPEG Splitter,0x00000000,0,0,,
Ulead MPEG Muxer,0x00000000,0,0,,
Uncompressed Domain Shot Detection Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
AVI/WAV File Source,0x00400000,0,2,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
MPEG4 Video Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,MP4Splitter.ax,1.00.0000.0002
QuickTime Movie Parser,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
Wave Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
MIDI Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
Multi-file Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
Lyric Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
File stream renderer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
XML Playlist,0x00400000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
HP VTK Resize Filter,0x00200000,1,1,hpqvtk01.dll,100.00.0128.0000
NVF Filter,0x00400000,0,1,CTNvfFlt.dll,1.00.0000.0000
ACDEncodeQT,0x00200000,0,0,ACDEncodeQT.ax,1.00.0000.0037
AVI Mux,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
MPEG4 Video Source,0x00600000,0,0,MP4Splitter.ax,1.00.0000.0002
Line 21 Decoder 2,0x00600002,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
File Source (Async.),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
File Source (URL),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
WMT DV Extract,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
PVTimeScale Plugin,0x00200000,1,1,Amsdspvt.dll,1.00.0000.0001
WMT Switch Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WMT Volume,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Stretch Video,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Windows Media Pad VU Data Grabber,0x00600000,1,0,wmmfilt.dll,1.01.2427.0000
Infinite Pin Tee Filter,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00200000,1,0,psisrndr.ax,6.05.2600.5512
QT Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
ShotBoundaryDet,0x00200000,1,1,wmmfilt.dll,1.01.2427.0000
MPEG Video Decoder,0x40000001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
Indeo® video 4.4 Decompression Filter,0x00640000,1,1,ir41_32.ax,4.51.0016.0003
Indeo® video 4.4 Compression Filter,0x00200000,1,1,ir41_32.ax,4.51.0016.0003

WDM Streaming Tee/Splitter Devices:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512

WDM Streaming Data Transforms:
Microsoft Kernel Acoustic Echo Canceller,0x00200000,2,2,,5.03.2600.5512
Microsoft Kernel GS Wavetable Synthesizer,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512
Microsoft Kernel DLS Synthesizer,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512
Microsoft Kernel DRM Audio Descrambler,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512

Video Compressors:
WMVideo Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo8 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MSScreen encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo9 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MSScreen 9 encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
DV Video Encoder,0x00200000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Indeo® video 5.10 Compression Filter,0x00100000,1,1,ir50_32.dll,5.2562.0015.0055
MJPEG Compressor,0x00200000,0,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
ACDV 2.0.1,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Cinepak Codec by Radius,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Intel 4:2:0 Video V2.50,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Intel Indeo(R) Video R3.2,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Intel Indeo® Video 4.5,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Indeo® video 5.10,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Intel IYUV codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Microsoft H.261 Video Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Microsoft H.263 Video Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Microsoft RLE,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Microsoft Video 1,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512

Audio Compressors:
WMA Voice Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WM Speech Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMAudio Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
IAC2,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
IMA ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
PCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
Microsoft ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
ACELP.net,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
DSP Group TrueSpeech(TM),0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
Windows Media Audio V1,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
Windows Media Audio V2,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
GSM 6.10,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
Microsoft G.723.1,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
CCITT A-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
CCITT u-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
MPEG Layer-3,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933

Audio Capture Sources:
SB Live! Wave Device,0x00200000,0,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Modem #2 Line Record,0x00200000,0,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512

Midi Renderers:
A: SB Live! MIDI Synth,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
B: SB Live! MIDI Synth,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
Default MidiOut Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
SB Live! MIDI UART,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
SB Live! Soft Synth,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933

WDM Streaming Capture Devices:
,0x00000000,0,0,,
,0x00000000,0,0,,
,0x00000000,0,0,,
SB Live! MIDI UART,0x00200000,3,2,,5.03.2600.5512
SB Live! Wave Device,0x00200000,3,2,,5.03.2600.5512

WDM Streaming Rendering Devices:
A: SB Live! MIDI Synth,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512
B: SB Live! MIDI Synth,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512
SB Live! Soft Synth,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512
SB Live! MIDI UART,0x00200000,3,2,,5.03.2600.5512
SB Live! Wave Device,0x00200000,3,2,,5.03.2600.5512

BDA Rendering Filters:
BDA IP Sink,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512

BDA Network Providers:
Microsoft ATSC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,msdvbnp.ax,6.05.2600.5512
Microsoft DVBC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,msdvbnp.ax,
Microsoft DVBS Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,msdvbnp.ax,6.05.2600.5512
Microsoft DVBT Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,msdvbnp.ax,

BDA Transport Information Renderers:
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00600000,1,0,psisrndr.ax,6.05.2600.5512
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x00600000,1,0,mpeg2data.ax,

WDM Streaming Mixer Devices:
Microsoft Kernel Wave Audio Mixer,0x00200000,2,2,,5.03.2600.5512

BDA CP/CA Filters:
Decrypt/Tag,0x00600000,1,0,encdec.dll,
Encrypt/Tag,0x00200000,0,0,encdec.dll,
XDS Codec,0x00200000,0,0,encdec.dll,

WDM Streaming Communication Transforms:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512

Audio Renderers:
SB Live! Wave Device,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
Default DirectSound Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
Default WaveOut Device,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
DirectSound: Modem #2 Line Playback (emulated),0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
DirectSound: SB Live! Wave Device,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
Modem #2 Line Playback,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933

WDM Streaming System Devices:
A: SB Live! MIDI Synth,0x00200000,10,2,,5.03.2600.5512
B: SB Live! MIDI Synth,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512
SB Live! Soft Synth,0x00200000,3,2,,5.03.2600.5512
SB Live! MIDI UART,0x00200000,12,2,,5.03.2600.5512
SB Live! Wave Device,0x00200000,12,2,,5.03.2600.5512

BDA Receiver Components:
BDA Slip De-Framer,0x00600000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Please download *SystemLook* from one of the links below and save it to your Desktop.
*Download Mirror #1
Download Mirror #2*
Double-click *SystemLook.exe* to run it.
Copy the content of the following code box into the main text field:

```
:filefind
cdrom.sys
:regfind
cdrom
```

Click the *Look* button to start the scan.
When finished, a notepad window will open with the results of the scan. Please post this log in your next reply.
*Note:* The log can also be found on your Desktop entitled *SystemLook.txt*

cdrom.sys


----------



## dgp1939 (Oct 9, 2003)

SystemLook 30.07.11 by jpshortstuff
Log created at 13:11 on 24/10/2011 by Don
Administrator - Elevation successful

========== filefind ==========

Searching for "cdrom.sys"
C:\WINDOWS\$NtServicePackUninstall$\cdrom.sys	-----c- 49536 bytes	[20:12 20/10/2011]	[05:59 04/08/2004] AF9C19B3100FE010496B1A27181FBF72
C:\WINDOWS\ServicePackFiles\i386\cdrom.sys	------- 62976 bytes	[05:59 04/08/2004]	[18:40 13/04/2008] 1F4260CC5B42272D71F79E570A27A4FE
C:\WINDOWS\SoftwareDistribution\Download\9866fb57abdc0ea2f5d4e132d055ba4e\cdrom.sys	--a---- 62976 bytes	[22:10 23/05/2011]	[18:40 13/04/2008] 1F4260CC5B42272D71F79E570A27A4FE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys	--a---- 62976 bytes	[12:00 18/08/2001]	[18:40 13/04/2008] 1F4260CC5B42272D71F79E570A27A4FE

========== regfind ==========

Searching for "cdrom"
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\AutoplayHandlers\UserChosenExecuteHandlers]
"H:\\?\IDE#CdRomSAMSUNG_CD-R#RW_SW-240B_________________BD11____#5&1f539183&0&0.0.0#{53f5630d-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}+ShowPicturesOnArrival"="MSTakeNoAction"
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\AutoplayHandlers\UserChosenExecuteHandlers]
"H:\\?\DTSOFTBUS&Rev1#DTCDROM&Rev1#1&2d12bed1&0&00#{53f5630d-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}+PlayMusicFilesOnArrival"="MSPlayMediaOnArrival"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{56E2294F-69ED-4629-A869-AEA72C0DCC2C}]
@="IWMPCdromRip"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{BD94DBEB-417F-4928-AA06-087D56ED9B59}]
@="IWMPCdromBurn"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{CFAB6E98-8730-11D3-B388-00C04F68574B}]
@="IWMPCdrom"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{EE4C8FE2-34B2-11D3-A3BF-006097C9B344}]
@="IWMPCdromCollection"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\SeCEdit\Reg Values\MACHINE/Software/Microsoft/Windows NT/CurrentVersion/Winlogon/AllocateCDRoms]
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon]
"allocatecdroms"="0"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Ulead Systems\Ulead Photo Express\6.0\Label]
"Content CDROM"="CONTENT_CD"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Ulead Systems\Ulead Photo Express\6.0\Label]
"Main CDROM"="PROGRAM_CD"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Control\Class\{4D36E965-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}]
"Class"="CDROM"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Control\Class\{4D36E965-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}\0000]
"InfPath"="cdrom.inf"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Control\Class\{4D36E965-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}\0000]
"InfSection"="cdrom_install"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Control\Class\{4D36E965-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}\0000]
"MatchingDeviceId"="gencdrom"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Control\CriticalDeviceDatabase\gencdrom]
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Control\CriticalDeviceDatabase\gencdrom]
"Service"="cdrom"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Control\DeviceClasses\{1186654d-47b8-48b9-beb9-7df113ae3c67}\##?#IDE#CdRomSAMSUNG_CD-R#RW_SW-240B_________________BD11____#5&1f539183&0&0.0.0#{1186654d-47b8-48b9-beb9-7df113ae3c67}]
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Control\DeviceClasses\{1186654d-47b8-48b9-beb9-7df113ae3c67}\##?#IDE#CdRomSAMSUNG_CD-R#RW_SW-240B_________________BD11____#5&1f539183&0&0.0.0#{1186654d-47b8-48b9-beb9-7df113ae3c67}]
"DeviceInstance"="IDE\CdRomSAMSUNG_CD-R/RW_SW-240B_________________BD11____\5&1f539183&0&0.0.0"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Control\DeviceClasses\{1186654d-47b8-48b9-beb9-7df113ae3c67}\##?#IDE#CdRomSAMSUNG_CD-R#RW_SW-240B_________________BD11____#5&1f539183&0&0.0.0#{1186654d-47b8-48b9-beb9-7df113ae3c67}\#]
"SymbolicLink"="\\?\IDE#CdRomSAMSUNG_CD-R#RW_SW-240B_________________BD11____#5&1f539183&0&0.0.0#{1186654d-47b8-48b9-beb9-7df113ae3c67}"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Control\DeviceClasses\{53f56308-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\##?#IDE#CdRomSAMSUNG_CD-R#RW_SW-240B_________________BD11____#5&1f539183&0&0.0.0#{53f56308-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}]
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Control\DeviceClasses\{53f56308-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\##?#IDE#CdRomSAMSUNG_CD-R#RW_SW-240B_________________BD11____#5&1f539183&0&0.0.0#{53f56308-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}]
"DeviceInstance"="IDE\CdRomSAMSUNG_CD-R/RW_SW-240B_________________BD11____\5&1f539183&0&0.0.0"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Control\DeviceClasses\{53f56308-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\##?#IDE#CdRomSAMSUNG_CD-R#RW_SW-240B_________________BD11____#5&1f539183&0&0.0.0#{53f56308-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\#]
"SymbolicLink"="\\?\IDE#CdRomSAMSUNG_CD-R#RW_SW-240B_________________BD11____#5&1f539183&0&0.0.0#{53f56308-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Control\DeviceClasses\{53f5630d-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\##?#IDE#CdRomSAMSUNG_CD-R#RW_SW-240B_________________BD11____#5&1f539183&0&0.0.0#{53f5630d-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}]
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Control\DeviceClasses\{53f5630d-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\##?#IDE#CdRomSAMSUNG_CD-R#RW_SW-240B_________________BD11____#5&1f539183&0&0.0.0#{53f5630d-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}]
"DeviceInstance"="IDE\CdRomSAMSUNG_CD-R/RW_SW-240B_________________BD11____\5&1f539183&0&0.0.0"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Control\DeviceClasses\{53f5630d-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\##?#IDE#CdRomSAMSUNG_CD-R#RW_SW-240B_________________BD11____#5&1f539183&0&0.0.0#{53f5630d-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\#]
"SymbolicLink"="\\?\IDE#CdRomSAMSUNG_CD-R#RW_SW-240B_________________BD11____#5&1f539183&0&0.0.0#{53f5630d-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Control\ScsiPort\SpecialTargetList\CDROMCyberDrvSCSI_CD-ROM_120S]
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Control\ScsiPort\SpecialTargetList\CDROMYAMAHACRW4416S__________]
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Control\ServiceGroupOrder]
"List"="System Reserved Boot Bus Extender System Bus Extender SCSI miniport Port Primary Disk SCSI Class SCSI CDROM Class FSFilter Infrastructure FSFilter System FSFilter Bottom FSFilter Copy Protection FSFilter Security Enhancer FSFilter Open File FSFilter Physical Quota Management FSFilter Encryption FSFilter Compression FSFilter HSM FSFilter Cluster File System FSFilter System Recovery FSFilter Quota Management FSFilter Content Screener FSFilter Continuous Backup FSFilter Replication FSFilter Anti-Virus FSFilter Undelete FSFilter Activity Monitor FSFilter Top Filter Boot File System Base Pointer Port Keyboard Port Pointer Class Keyboard Class Video Init Video Video Save File System Event Log Streams Drivers NDIS Wrapper COM Infrastructure UIGroup LocalValidation PlugPlay PNP_TDI NDIS TDI NetBIOSGroup ShellSvcGroup SchedulerGroup SpoolerGroup AudioGroup SmartCardGroup NetworkProvider RemoteValidation NetDDEGroup Parallel arbitrator Extende
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Enum\IDE\CdRomSAMSUNG_CD-R/RW_SW-240B_________________BD11____]
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Enum\IDE\CdRomSAMSUNG_CD-R/RW_SW-240B_________________BD11____\5&1f539183&0&0.0.0]
"HardwareID"="IDE\CdRomSAMSUNG_CD-R/RW_SW-240B_________________BD11____ IDE\SAMSUNG_CD-R/RW_SW-240B_________________BD11____ IDE\CdRomSAMSUNG_CD-R/RW_SW-240B_________________ SAMSUNG_CD-R/RW_SW-240B_________________BD11____ GenCdRom"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Enum\IDE\CdRomSAMSUNG_CD-R/RW_SW-240B_________________BD11____\5&1f539183&0&0.0.0]
"CompatibleIDs"="GenCdRom"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Enum\IDE\CdRomSAMSUNG_CD-R/RW_SW-240B_________________BD11____\5&1f539183&0&0.0.0]
"Service"="cdrom"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Enum\IDE\CdRomSAMSUNG_CD-R/RW_SW-240B_________________BD11____\5&1f539183&0&0.0.0]
"Class"="CDROM"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Enum\Root\LEGACY_CREATIVE_SERVICE_FOR_CDROM_ACCESS]
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Enum\Root\LEGACY_CREATIVE_SERVICE_FOR_CDROM_ACCESS\0000]
"Service"="Creative Service for CDROM Access"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Enum\Root\LEGACY_CREATIVE_SERVICE_FOR_CDROM_ACCESS\0000]
"DeviceDesc"="Creative Service for CDROM Access"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Hardware Profiles\0001\System\CurrentControlSet\Enum\IDE\CDROMSAMSUNG_CD-R/RW_SW-240B_________________BD11____]
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Services\Cdfs]
"DependOnGroup"="SCSI CDROM Class"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Services\Cdrom]
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Services\Cdrom]
"Group"="SCSI CDROM Class"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Services\Cdrom]
"ImagePath"="System32\DRIVERS\cdrom.sys"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Services\Creative Service for CDROM Access]
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Services\Creative Service for CDROM Access]
"DisplayName"="Creative Service for CDROM Access"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Services\Eventlog\Application]
"Sources"="WSH WMIAdapter WmdmPmSp WmdmPmSN WMDM PMSP Service WinMgmt Winlogon Windows Product Activation Windows 3.1 Migration WinDefendRtp WebClient VSS VBRuntime Userinit Userenv UploadM SysmonLog SpoolerCtrs Software Restriction Policies Software Installation SecurityCenter SclgNtfy SceSrv SceCli safrslv SAFrdms Remote Assistance PerfProc PerfOS PerfNet Perfmon Perflib PerfDisk Perfctrs Offline Files Oakley ntbackup MSSQLSERVER/MSDE MSSOAP MsiInstaller MSDTC Client MSDTC MPSampleSubmission mnmsrvc Microsoft Office 10 Microsoft H.323 Telephony Service Provider Microsoft Fax Microsoft (R) Visual C# 2005 Compiler LoadPerf Java VM HelpSvc Folder Redirection File Deployment EventSystem ESENT EAPOL DrWatson DiskQuota crypt32 Creative Service for CDROM Access COM+ COM Ci Chkdsk AutoEnrollment Autochk ASP.NET 2.0.50727.0 ASP.NET 1.1.4322.0 Application Management Application Hang Application Error apphelp .NET Runtime Optimization Service .NE
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Services\Eventlog\Application\Creative Service for CDROM Access]
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Services\Eventlog\System]
"Sources"="WZCSVC Wudf01000 WPDClassInstaller Workstation WMPNetworkSvc Windows Update Agent Windows Script Host Windows Installer 3.1 Windows File Protection WinDefend Win32k WgaNotify W32Time VolSnap viaide VgaSave USER32 UPS ultra udfs toside TermServSessDir TermService TermServDevices TermDD tdi TCPMon Tcpip System Error sym_u3 sym_hi symc8xx symc810 StillImage SSDPSRV Srv srservice sr sparrow Software Restriction Policy sndblst Simbad SideBySide sfloppy Setup Service Control Manager Server serial scsiport Schedule Schannel SCardSvr Save Dump SAM rtl8139 RSVP Removable Storage Service RemoteAccess redbook Rdbss RasMan RasAuto ql1280 ql1240 ql12160 ql10wnt ql1080 Q315000 Q313596 Q311889 Q310601 Q308402 Q308387 PxHelp20 PSched Processor Print PptpMiniport PolicyAgent PlugPlayManager perc2 pcmcia pciide pci parvdm partmgr parport OSPFMib OSPF nv null NtServicePack ntfs npfs Nla Netlogon NetDDE NetBT NetBIOS NdisWan NdisIP ndis Mup msfs msadl
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Services\Eventlog\System\cdrom]
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\Control\Class\{4D36E965-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}]
"Class"="CDROM"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\Control\Class\{4D36E965-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}\0000]
"InfPath"="cdrom.inf"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\Control\Class\{4D36E965-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}\0000]
"InfSection"="cdrom_install"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\Control\Class\{4D36E965-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}\0000]
"MatchingDeviceId"="gencdrom"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\Control\Class\{4D36E965-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}\0001]
"InfPath"="cdrom.inf"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\Control\Class\{4D36E965-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}\0001]
"InfSection"="cdrom_install"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\Control\Class\{4D36E965-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}\0001]
"MatchingDeviceId"="gencdrom"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\Control\Class\{4D36E965-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}\0002]
"InfPath"="cdrom.inf"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\Control\Class\{4D36E965-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}\0002]
"InfSection"="cdrom_install"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\Control\Class\{4D36E965-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}\0002]
"MatchingDeviceId"="gencdrom"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\Control\Class\{4D36E965-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}\0003]
"InfPath"="cdrom.inf"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\Control\Class\{4D36E965-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}\0003]
"InfSection"="cdrom_install"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\Control\Class\{4D36E965-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}\0003]
"MatchingDeviceId"="gencdrom"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\Control\CriticalDeviceDatabase\gencdrom]
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\Control\CriticalDeviceDatabase\gencdrom]
"Service"="cdrom"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\Control\DeviceClasses\{1186654d-47b8-48b9-beb9-7df113ae3c67}\##?#IDE#CdRomSAMSUNG_CD-R#RW_SW-240B_________________BD11____#5&1f539183&0&0.0.0#{1186654d-47b8-48b9-beb9-7df113ae3c67}]
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\Control\DeviceClasses\{1186654d-47b8-48b9-beb9-7df113ae3c67}\##?#IDE#CdRomSAMSUNG_CD-R#RW_SW-240B_________________BD11____#5&1f539183&0&0.0.0#{1186654d-47b8-48b9-beb9-7df113ae3c67}]
"DeviceInstance"="IDE\CdRomSAMSUNG_CD-R/RW_SW-240B_________________BD11____\5&1f539183&0&0.0.0"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\Control\DeviceClasses\{1186654d-47b8-48b9-beb9-7df113ae3c67}\##?#IDE#CdRomSAMSUNG_CD-R#RW_SW-240B_________________BD11____#5&1f539183&0&0.0.0#{1186654d-47b8-48b9-beb9-7df113ae3c67}\#]
"SymbolicLink"="\\?\IDE#CdRomSAMSUNG_CD-R#RW_SW-240B_________________BD11____#5&1f539183&0&0.0.0#{1186654d-47b8-48b9-beb9-7df113ae3c67}"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\Control\DeviceClasses\{53f56308-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\##?#DTSOFTBUS&Rev1#DTCDROM&Rev1#1&2d12bed1&0&00#{53f56308-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}]
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\Control\DeviceClasses\{53f56308-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\##?#DTSOFTBUS&Rev1#DTCDROM&Rev1#1&2d12bed1&0&00#{53f56308-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}]
"DeviceInstance"="DTSOFTBUS&Rev1\DTCDROM&Rev1\1&2d12bed1&0&00"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\Control\DeviceClasses\{53f56308-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\##?#DTSOFTBUS&Rev1#DTCDROM&Rev1#1&2d12bed1&0&00#{53f56308-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\#]
"SymbolicLink"="\\?\DTSOFTBUS&Rev1#DTCDROM&Rev1#1&2d12bed1&0&00#{53f56308-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\Control\DeviceClasses\{53f56308-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\##?#IDE#CdRomGZILWL_09QR81QZ49I______________________1.04____#5&272c935e&0&0.0.0#{53f56308-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}]
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\Control\DeviceClasses\{53f56308-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\##?#IDE#CdRomGZILWL_09QR81QZ49I______________________1.04____#5&272c935e&0&0.0.0#{53f56308-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}]
"DeviceInstance"="IDE\CdRomGZILWL_09QR81QZ49I______________________1.04____\5&272c935e&0&0.0.0"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\Control\DeviceClasses\{53f56308-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\##?#IDE#CdRomGZILWL_09QR81QZ49I______________________1.04____#5&272c935e&0&0.0.0#{53f56308-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\#]
"SymbolicLink"="\\?\IDE#CdRomGZILWL_09QR81QZ49I______________________1.04____#5&272c935e&0&0.0.0#{53f56308-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\Control\DeviceClasses\{53f56308-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\##?#IDE#CdRomSAMSUNG_CD-R#RW_SW-240B_________________BD11____#5&1f539183&0&0.0.0#{53f56308-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}]
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\Control\DeviceClasses\{53f56308-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\##?#IDE#CdRomSAMSUNG_CD-R#RW_SW-240B_________________BD11____#5&1f539183&0&0.0.0#{53f56308-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}]
"DeviceInstance"="IDE\CdRomSAMSUNG_CD-R/RW_SW-240B_________________BD11____\5&1f539183&0&0.0.0"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\Control\DeviceClasses\{53f56308-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\##?#IDE#CdRomSAMSUNG_CD-R#RW_SW-240B_________________BD11____#5&1f539183&0&0.0.0#{53f56308-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\#]
"SymbolicLink"="\\?\IDE#CdRomSAMSUNG_CD-R#RW_SW-240B_________________BD11____#5&1f539183&0&0.0.0#{53f56308-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\Control\DeviceClasses\{53f56308-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\##?#SCSI#CdRom&Ven_LCHC&Prod_NCDU305U7K&Rev_1.04#5&37e4e53&0&000#{53f56308-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}]
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\Control\DeviceClasses\{53f56308-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\##?#SCSI#CdRom&Ven_LCHC&Prod_NCDU305U7K&Rev_1.04#5&37e4e53&0&000#{53f56308-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}]
"DeviceInstance"="SCSI\CdRom&Ven_LCHC&Prod_NCDU305U7K&Rev_1.04\5&37e4e53&0&000"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\Control\DeviceClasses\{53f56308-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\##?#SCSI#CdRom&Ven_LCHC&Prod_NCDU305U7K&Rev_1.04#5&37e4e53&0&000#{53f56308-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\#]
"SymbolicLink"="\\?\SCSI#CdRom&Ven_LCHC&Prod_NCDU305U7K&Rev_1.04#5&37e4e53&0&000#{53f56308-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\Control\DeviceClasses\{53f5630d-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\##?#DTSOFTBUS&Rev1#DTCDROM&Rev1#1&2d12bed1&0&00#{53f5630d-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}]
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\Control\DeviceClasses\{53f5630d-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\##?#DTSOFTBUS&Rev1#DTCDROM&Rev1#1&2d12bed1&0&00#{53f5630d-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}]
"DeviceInstance"="DTSOFTBUS&Rev1\DTCDROM&Rev1\1&2d12bed1&0&00"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\Control\DeviceClasses\{53f5630d-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\##?#DTSOFTBUS&Rev1#DTCDROM&Rev1#1&2d12bed1&0&00#{53f5630d-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\#]
"SymbolicLink"="\\?\DTSOFTBUS&Rev1#DTCDROM&Rev1#1&2d12bed1&0&00#{53f5630d-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\Control\DeviceClasses\{53f5630d-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\##?#IDE#CdRomGZILWL_09QR81QZ49I______________________1.04____#5&272c935e&0&0.0.0#{53f5630d-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}]
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\Control\DeviceClasses\{53f5630d-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\##?#IDE#CdRomGZILWL_09QR81QZ49I______________________1.04____#5&272c935e&0&0.0.0#{53f5630d-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}]
"DeviceInstance"="IDE\CdRomGZILWL_09QR81QZ49I______________________1.04____\5&272c935e&0&0.0.0"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\Control\DeviceClasses\{53f5630d-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\##?#IDE#CdRomGZILWL_09QR81QZ49I______________________1.04____#5&272c935e&0&0.0.0#{53f5630d-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\#]
"SymbolicLink"="\\?\IDE#CdRomGZILWL_09QR81QZ49I______________________1.04____#5&272c935e&0&0.0.0#{53f5630d-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\Control\DeviceClasses\{53f5630d-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\##?#IDE#CdRomSAMSUNG_CD-R#RW_SW-240B_________________BD11____#5&1f539183&0&0.0.0#{53f5630d-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}]
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\Control\DeviceClasses\{53f5630d-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\##?#IDE#CdRomSAMSUNG_CD-R#RW_SW-240B_________________BD11____#5&1f539183&0&0.0.0#{53f5630d-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}]
"DeviceInstance"="IDE\CdRomSAMSUNG_CD-R/RW_SW-240B_________________BD11____\5&1f539183&0&0.0.0"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\Control\DeviceClasses\{53f5630d-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\##?#IDE#CdRomSAMSUNG_CD-R#RW_SW-240B_________________BD11____#5&1f539183&0&0.0.0#{53f5630d-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\#]
"SymbolicLink"="\\?\IDE#CdRomSAMSUNG_CD-R#RW_SW-240B_________________BD11____#5&1f539183&0&0.0.0#{53f5630d-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\Control\DeviceClasses\{53f5630d-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\##?#SCSI#CdRom&Ven_LCHC&Prod_NCDU305U7K&Rev_1.04#5&37e4e53&0&000#{53f5630d-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}]
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\Control\DeviceClasses\{53f5630d-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\##?#SCSI#CdRom&Ven_LCHC&Prod_NCDU305U7K&Rev_1.04#5&37e4e53&0&000#{53f5630d-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}]
"DeviceInstance"="SCSI\CdRom&Ven_LCHC&Prod_NCDU305U7K&Rev_1.04\5&37e4e53&0&000"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\Control\DeviceClasses\{53f5630d-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\##?#SCSI#CdRom&Ven_LCHC&Prod_NCDU305U7K&Rev_1.04#5&37e4e53&0&000#{53f5630d-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\#]
"SymbolicLink"="\\?\SCSI#CdRom&Ven_LCHC&Prod_NCDU305U7K&Rev_1.04#5&37e4e53&0&000#{53f5630d-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\Control\ScsiPort\SpecialTargetList\CDROMCyberDrvSCSI_CD-ROM_120S]
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\Control\ScsiPort\SpecialTargetList\CDROMYAMAHACRW4416S__________]
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\Control\ServiceGroupOrder]
"List"="System Reserved Boot Bus Extender System Bus Extender SCSI miniport Port Primary Disk SCSI Class SCSI CDROM Class FSFilter Infrastructure FSFilter System FSFilter Bottom FSFilter Copy Protection FSFilter Security Enhancer FSFilter Open File FSFilter Physical Quota Management FSFilter Encryption FSFilter Compression FSFilter HSM FSFilter Cluster File System FSFilter System Recovery FSFilter Quota Management FSFilter Content Screener FSFilter Continuous Backup FSFilter Replication FSFilter Anti-Virus FSFilter Undelete FSFilter Activity Monitor FSFilter Top Filter Boot File System Base Pointer Port Keyboard Port Pointer Class Keyboard Class Video Init Video Video Save File System Event Log Streams Drivers NDIS Wrapper COM Infrastructure UIGroup LocalValidation PlugPlay PNP_TDI NDIS TDI NetBIOSGroup ShellSvcGroup SchedulerGroup SpoolerGroup AudioGroup SmartCardGroup NetworkProvider RemoteValidation NetDDEGroup Parallel arbitrator Extende
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\Enum\DTSOFTBUS&Rev1\DTCDROM&Rev1]
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\Enum\DTSOFTBUS&Rev1\DTCDROM&Rev1\1&2d12bed1&0&00]
"HardwareID"="DTSOFTBUS&Rev1\DTCDROM&Rev1 GenCdRom"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\Enum\DTSOFTBUS&Rev1\DTCDROM&Rev1\1&2d12bed1&0&00]
"CompatibleIDs"="GenCdRom"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\Enum\DTSOFTBUS&Rev1\DTCDROM&Rev1\1&2d12bed1&0&00]
"Service"="cdrom"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\Enum\DTSOFTBUS&Rev1\DTCDROM&Rev1\1&2d12bed1&0&00]
"Class"="CDROM"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\Enum\DTSOFTBUS&Rev1\DTCDROM&Rev1\1&2d12bed1&0&00]
"FriendlyName"="DTSOFT Virtual CdRom Device"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\Enum\IDE\CdRomGZILWL_09QR81QZ49I______________________1.04____]
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\Enum\IDE\CdRomGZILWL_09QR81QZ49I______________________1.04____\5&272c935e&0&0.0.0]
"HardwareID"="IDE\CdRomGZILWL_09QR81QZ49I______________________1.04____ IDE\GZILWL_09QR81QZ49I______________________1.04____ IDE\CdRomGZILWL_09QR81QZ49I______________________ GZILWL_09QR81QZ49I______________________1.04____ GenCdRom"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\Enum\IDE\CdRomGZILWL_09QR81QZ49I______________________1.04____\5&272c935e&0&0.0.0]
"CompatibleIDs"="GenCdRom"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\Enum\IDE\CdRomGZILWL_09QR81QZ49I______________________1.04____\5&272c935e&0&0.0.0]
"Service"="cdrom"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\Enum\IDE\CdRomGZILWL_09QR81QZ49I______________________1.04____\5&272c935e&0&0.0.0]
"Class"="CDROM"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\Enum\IDE\CdRomSAMSUNG_CD-R/RW_SW-240B_________________BD11____]
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\Enum\IDE\CdRomSAMSUNG_CD-R/RW_SW-240B_________________BD11____\5&1f539183&0&0.0.0]
"HardwareID"="IDE\CdRomSAMSUNG_CD-R/RW_SW-240B_________________BD11____ IDE\SAMSUNG_CD-R/RW_SW-240B_________________BD11____ IDE\CdRomSAMSUNG_CD-R/RW_SW-240B_________________ SAMSUNG_CD-R/RW_SW-240B_________________BD11____ GenCdRom"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\Enum\IDE\CdRomSAMSUNG_CD-R/RW_SW-240B_________________BD11____\5&1f539183&0&0.0.0]
"CompatibleIDs"="GenCdRom"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\Enum\IDE\CdRomSAMSUNG_CD-R/RW_SW-240B_________________BD11____\5&1f539183&0&0.0.0]
"Service"="cdrom"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\Enum\IDE\CdRomSAMSUNG_CD-R/RW_SW-240B_________________BD11____\5&1f539183&0&0.0.0]
"Class"="CDROM"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\Enum\Root\LEGACY_CREATIVE_SERVICE_FOR_CDROM_ACCESS]
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\Enum\Root\LEGACY_CREATIVE_SERVICE_FOR_CDROM_ACCESS\0000]
"Service"="Creative Service for CDROM Access"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\Enum\Root\LEGACY_CREATIVE_SERVICE_FOR_CDROM_ACCESS\0000]
"DeviceDesc"="Creative Service for CDROM Access"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\Enum\Root\LEGACY_CREATIVE_SERVICE_FOR_CDROM_ACCESS\0000\Control]
"ActiveService"="Creative Service for CDROM Access"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\Enum\SCSI\CdRom&Ven_LCHC&Prod_NCDU305U7K&Rev_1.04]
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\Enum\SCSI\CdRom&Ven_LCHC&Prod_NCDU305U7K&Rev_1.04\5&37e4e53&0&000]
"HardwareID"="SCSI\CdRomLCHC____NCDU305U7K______1.04 SCSI\CdRomLCHC____NCDU305U7K______ SCSI\CdRomLCHC____ SCSI\LCHC____NCDU305U7K______1 LCHC____NCDU305U7K______1 GenCdRom"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\Enum\SCSI\CdRom&Ven_LCHC&Prod_NCDU305U7K&Rev_1.04\5&37e4e53&0&000]
"CompatibleIDs"="SCSI\CdRom SCSI\RAW"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\Enum\SCSI\CdRom&Ven_LCHC&Prod_NCDU305U7K&Rev_1.04\5&37e4e53&0&000]
"Service"="cdrom"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\Enum\SCSI\CdRom&Ven_LCHC&Prod_NCDU305U7K&Rev_1.04\5&37e4e53&0&000]
"Class"="CDROM"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\Enum\SCSI\CdRom&Ven_LCHC&Prod_NCDU305U7K&Rev_1.04\5&37e4e53&0&000]
"FriendlyName"="LCHC NCDU305U7K SCSI CdRom Device"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\Hardware Profiles\0001\System\CurrentControlSet\Enum\IDE\CDROMSAMSUNG_CD-R/RW_SW-240B_________________BD11____]
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\Hardware Profiles\Current\System\CurrentControlSet\Enum\IDE\CDROMSAMSUNG_CD-R/RW_SW-240B_________________BD11____]
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\Services\Cdfs]
"DependOnGroup"="SCSI CDROM Class"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\Services\Cdrom]
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\Services\Cdrom]
"Group"="SCSI CDROM Class"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\Services\Cdrom]
"ImagePath"="System32\DRIVERS\cdrom.sys"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\Services\Creative Service for CDROM Access]
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\Services\Creative Service for CDROM Access]
"DisplayName"="Creative Service for CDROM Access"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\Services\Creative Service for CDROM Access\Enum]
"0"="Root\LEGACY_CREATIVE_SERVICE_FOR_CDROM_ACCESS\0000"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\Services\Eventlog\Application]
"Sources"="Microsoft Help Viewer HelpLibManager HelpLibAgent Help Zip Help Protocol Help Index Help CacheLib ASP.NET 4.0.30319.0 WSH WMIAdapter WMI.NET Provider Extension WmdmPmSp WmdmPmSN WMDM PMSP Service WinMgmt Winlogon Windows Search Service Windows Product Activation Windows 3.1 Migration WebClient VSTO 4.0 VSSetup VSS VsJITDebugger Visual Studio - VsTemplate VCExpress VBRuntime Userinit Userenv UploadM UmxPol UmxCfg UmxAgent System.ServiceModel.Install 3.0.0.0 System.ServiceModel 4.0.0.0 System.ServiceModel 3.0.0.0 System.Runtime.Serialization 4.0.0.0 System.Runtime.Serialization 3.0.0.0 System.IO.Log 4.0.0.0 System.IO.Log 3.0.0.0 System.IdentityModel 4.0.0.0 System.IdentityModel 3.0.0.0 SysmonLog SQLWriter SQLWEP SQLVDI SQLNCLI10 SQLISService100 SQLISPackage100 SQLDumper SQLCTR$SQLEXPRESS SQLBrowser SQLAgent$SQLEXPRESS SpoolerCtrs Software Restriction Policies Software Installation ServiceModel Audit 4.0.0.0 ServiceModel Audit 3.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\Services\Eventlog\Application\Creative Service for CDROM Access]
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\Services\Eventlog\System]
"Sources"="WZCSVC Wudf01000 WPDClassInstaller Workstation WMPNetworkSvc WindowsMedia Windows Update Agent Windows Script Host Windows Installer 3.1 Windows File Protection Win32k WgaNotify WGA W32Time VolSnap viaide VgaSave USER32 UPS ultra udfs toside TermServSessDir TermService TermServDevices TermDD tdi TCPMon Tcpip System Error sym_u3 sym_hi symc8xx symc810 StillImage SSDPSRV Srv srservice sr sptd sparrow Software Restriction Policy sndblst SMSvcHost 4.0.0.0 SMSvcHost 3.0.0.0 Simbad SideBySide sfloppy Setup Service Control Manager Server serial scsiport Schedule Schannel SCardSvr Save Dump SAM rtl8139 RSVP RsFx0103 Removable Storage Service RemoteAccess redbook Rdbss RasMan RasAuto ql1280 ql1240 ql12160 ql10wnt ql1080 Q315000 Q313596 Q311889 Q310601 Q308402 Q308387 PxHelp20 PSched Processor PrintFilterPipelineSvc Print PptpMiniport PolicyAgent PlugPlayManager perc2 pcmcia pciide pci parvdm partmgr parport OSPFMib OSPF nv null NtServicePac
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\Services\Eventlog\System\cdrom]
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet004\Control\Class\{4D36E965-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}]
"Class"="CDROM"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet004\Control\Class\{4D36E965-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}\0000]
"InfPath"="cdrom.inf"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet004\Control\Class\{4D36E965-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}\0000]
"InfSection"="cdrom_install"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet004\Control\Class\{4D36E965-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}\0000]
"MatchingDeviceId"="gencdrom"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet004\Control\Class\{4D36E965-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}\0001]
"InfPath"="cdrom.inf"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet004\Control\Class\{4D36E965-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}\0001]
"InfSection"="cdrom_install"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet004\Control\Class\{4D36E965-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}\0001]
"MatchingDeviceId"="gencdrom"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet004\Control\Class\{4D36E965-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}\0002]
"InfPath"="cdrom.inf"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet004\Control\Class\{4D36E965-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}\0002]
"InfSection"="cdrom_install"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet004\Control\Class\{4D36E965-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}\0002]
"MatchingDeviceId"="gencdrom"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet004\Control\Class\{4D36E965-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}\0003]
"InfPath"="cdrom.inf"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet004\Control\Class\{4D36E965-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}\0003]
"InfSection"="cdrom_install"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet004\Control\Class\{4D36E965-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}\0003]
"MatchingDeviceId"="gencdrom"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet004\Control\CriticalDeviceDatabase\gencdrom]
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet004\Control\CriticalDeviceDatabase\gencdrom]
"Service"="cdrom"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet004\Control\DeviceClasses\{1186654d-47b8-48b9-beb9-7df113ae3c67}\##?#IDE#CdRomSAMSUNG_CD-R#RW_SW-240B_________________BD11____#5&1f539183&0&0.0.0#{1186654d-47b8-48b9-beb9-7df113ae3c67}]
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet004\Control\DeviceClasses\{1186654d-47b8-48b9-beb9-7df113ae3c67}\##?#IDE#CdRomSAMSUNG_CD-R#RW_SW-240B_________________BD11____#5&1f539183&0&0.0.0#{1186654d-47b8-48b9-beb9-7df113ae3c67}]
"DeviceInstance"="IDE\CdRomSAMSUNG_CD-R/RW_SW-240B_________________BD11____\5&1f539183&0&0.0.0"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet004\Control\DeviceClasses\{1186654d-47b8-48b9-beb9-7df113ae3c67}\##?#IDE#CdRomSAMSUNG_CD-R#RW_SW-240B_________________BD11____#5&1f539183&0&0.0.0#{1186654d-47b8-48b9-beb9-7df113ae3c67}\#]
"SymbolicLink"="\\?\IDE#CdRomSAMSUNG_CD-R#RW_SW-240B_________________BD11____#5&1f539183&0&0.0.0#{1186654d-47b8-48b9-beb9-7df113ae3c67}"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet004\Control\DeviceClasses\{53f56308-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\##?#DTSOFTBUS&Rev1#DTCDROM&Rev1#1&2d12bed1&0&00#{53f56308-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}]
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet004\Control\DeviceClasses\{53f56308-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\##?#DTSOFTBUS&Rev1#DTCDROM&Rev1#1&2d12bed1&0&00#{53f56308-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}]
"DeviceInstance"="DTSOFTBUS&Rev1\DTCDROM&Rev1\1&2d12bed1&0&00"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet004\Control\DeviceClasses\{53f56308-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\##?#DTSOFTBUS&Rev1#DTCDROM&Rev1#1&2d12bed1&0&00#{53f56308-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\#]
"SymbolicLink"="\\?\DTSOFTBUS&Rev1#DTCDROM&Rev1#1&2d12bed1&0&00#{53f56308-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet004\Control\DeviceClasses\{53f56308-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\##?#IDE#CdRomGZILWL_09QR81QZ49I______________________1.04____#5&272c935e&0&0.0.0#{53f56308-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}]
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet004\Control\DeviceClasses\{53f56308-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\##?#IDE#CdRomGZILWL_09QR81QZ49I______________________1.04____#5&272c935e&0&0.0.0#{53f56308-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}]
"DeviceInstance"="IDE\CdRomGZILWL_09QR81QZ49I______________________1.04____\5&272c935e&0&0.0.0"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet004\Control\DeviceClasses\{53f56308-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\##?#IDE#CdRomGZILWL_09QR81QZ49I______________________1.04____#5&272c935e&0&0.0.0#{53f56308-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\#]
"SymbolicLink"="\\?\IDE#CdRomGZILWL_09QR81QZ49I______________________1.04____#5&272c935e&0&0.0.0#{53f56308-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet004\Control\DeviceClasses\{53f56308-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\##?#IDE#CdRomSAMSUNG_CD-R#RW_SW-240B_________________BD11____#5&1f539183&0&0.0.0#{53f56308-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}]
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet004\Control\DeviceClasses\{53f56308-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\##?#IDE#CdRomSAMSUNG_CD-R#RW_SW-240B_________________BD11____#5&1f539183&0&0.0.0#{53f56308-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}]
"DeviceInstance"="IDE\CdRomSAMSUNG_CD-R/RW_SW-240B_________________BD11____\5&1f539183&0&0.0.0"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet004\Control\DeviceClasses\{53f56308-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\##?#IDE#CdRomSAMSUNG_CD-R#RW_SW-240B_________________BD11____#5&1f539183&0&0.0.0#{53f56308-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\#]
"SymbolicLink"="\\?\IDE#CdRomSAMSUNG_CD-R#RW_SW-240B_________________BD11____#5&1f539183&0&0.0.0#{53f56308-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet004\Control\DeviceClasses\{53f56308-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\##?#SCSI#CdRom&Ven_LCHC&Prod_NCDU305U7K&Rev_1.04#5&37e4e53&0&000#{53f56308-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}]
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet004\Control\DeviceClasses\{53f56308-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\##?#SCSI#CdRom&Ven_LCHC&Prod_NCDU305U7K&Rev_1.04#5&37e4e53&0&000#{53f56308-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}]
"DeviceInstance"="SCSI\CdRom&Ven_LCHC&Prod_NCDU305U7K&Rev_1.04\5&37e4e53&0&000"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet004\Control\DeviceClasses\{53f56308-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\##?#SCSI#CdRom&Ven_LCHC&Prod_NCDU305U7K&Rev_1.04#5&37e4e53&0&000#{53f56308-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\#]
"SymbolicLink"="\\?\SCSI#CdRom&Ven_LCHC&Prod_NCDU305U7K&Rev_1.04#5&37e4e53&0&000#{53f56308-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet004\Control\DeviceClasses\{53f5630d-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\##?#DTSOFTBUS&Rev1#DTCDROM&Rev1#1&2d12bed1&0&00#{53f5630d-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}]
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet004\Control\DeviceClasses\{53f5630d-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\##?#DTSOFTBUS&Rev1#DTCDROM&Rev1#1&2d12bed1&0&00#{53f5630d-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}]
"DeviceInstance"="DTSOFTBUS&Rev1\DTCDROM&Rev1\1&2d12bed1&0&00"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet004\Control\DeviceClasses\{53f5630d-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\##?#DTSOFTBUS&Rev1#DTCDROM&Rev1#1&2d12bed1&0&00#{53f5630d-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\#]
"SymbolicLink"="\\?\DTSOFTBUS&Rev1#DTCDROM&Rev1#1&2d12bed1&0&00#{53f5630d-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet004\Control\DeviceClasses\{53f5630d-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\##?#IDE#CdRomGZILWL_09QR81QZ49I______________________1.04____#5&272c935e&0&0.0.0#{53f5630d-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}]
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet004\Control\DeviceClasses\{53f5630d-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\##?#IDE#CdRomGZILWL_09QR81QZ49I______________________1.04____#5&272c935e&0&0.0.0#{53f5630d-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}]
"DeviceInstance"="IDE\CdRomGZILWL_09QR81QZ49I______________________1.04____\5&272c935e&0&0.0.0"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet004\Control\DeviceClasses\{53f5630d-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\##?#IDE#CdRomGZILWL_09QR81QZ49I______________________1.04____#5&272c935e&0&0.0.0#{53f5630d-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\#]
"SymbolicLink"="\\?\IDE#CdRomGZILWL_09QR81QZ49I______________________1.04____#5&272c935e&0&0.0.0#{53f5630d-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet004\Control\DeviceClasses\{53f5630d-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\##?#IDE#CdRomSAMSUNG_CD-R#RW_SW-240B_________________BD11____#5&1f539183&0&0.0.0#{53f5630d-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}]
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet004\Control\DeviceClasses\{53f5630d-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\##?#IDE#CdRomSAMSUNG_CD-R#RW_SW-240B_________________BD11____#5&1f539183&0&0.0.0#{53f5630d-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}]
"DeviceInstance"="IDE\CdRomSAMSUNG_CD-R/RW_SW-240B_________________BD11____\5&1f539183&0&0.0.0"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet004\Control\DeviceClasses\{53f5630d-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\##?#IDE#CdRomSAMSUNG_CD-R#RW_SW-240B_________________BD11____#5&1f539183&0&0.0.0#{53f5630d-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\#]
"SymbolicLink"="\\?\IDE#CdRomSAMSUNG_CD-R#RW_SW-240B_________________BD11____#5&1f539183&0&0.0.0#{53f5630d-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet004\Control\DeviceClasses\{53f5630d-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\##?#SCSI#CdRom&Ven_LCHC&Prod_NCDU305U7K&Rev_1.04#5&37e4e53&0&000#{53f5630d-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}]
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet004\Control\DeviceClasses\{53f5630d-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\##?#SCSI#CdRom&Ven_LCHC&Prod_NCDU305U7K&Rev_1.04#5&37e4e53&0&000#{53f5630d-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}]
"DeviceInstance"="SCSI\CdRom&Ven_LCHC&Prod_NCDU305U7K&Rev_1.04\5&37e4e53&0&000"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet004\Control\DeviceClasses\{53f5630d-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\##?#SCSI#CdRom&Ven_LCHC&Prod_NCDU305U7K&Rev_1.04#5&37e4e53&0&000#{53f5630d-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\#]
"SymbolicLink"="\\?\SCSI#CdRom&Ven_LCHC&Prod_NCDU305U7K&Rev_1.04#5&37e4e53&0&000#{53f5630d-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet004\Control\ScsiPort\SpecialTargetList\CDROMCyberDrvSCSI_CD-ROM_120S]
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet004\Control\ScsiPort\SpecialTargetList\CDROMYAMAHACRW4416S__________]
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet004\Control\ServiceGroupOrder]
"List"="System Reserved Boot Bus Extender System Bus Extender SCSI miniport Port Primary Disk SCSI Class SCSI CDROM Class FSFilter Infrastructure FSFilter System FSFilter Bottom FSFilter Copy Protection FSFilter Security Enhancer FSFilter Open File FSFilter Physical Quota Management FSFilter Encryption FSFilter Compression FSFilter HSM FSFilter Cluster File System FSFilter System Recovery FSFilter Quota Management FSFilter Content Screener FSFilter Continuous Backup FSFilter Replication FSFilter Anti-Virus FSFilter Undelete FSFilter Activity Monitor FSFilter Top Filter Boot File System Base Pointer Port Keyboard Port Pointer Class Keyboard Class Video Init Video Video Save File System Event Log Streams Drivers NDIS Wrapper COM Infrastructure UIGroup LocalValidation PlugPlay PNP_TDI NDIS TDI NetBIOSGroup ShellSvcGroup SchedulerGroup SpoolerGroup AudioGroup SmartCardGroup NetworkProvider RemoteValidation NetDDEGroup Parallel arbitrator Extende
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet004\Enum\DTSOFTBUS&Rev1\DTCDROM&Rev1]
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet004\Enum\DTSOFTBUS&Rev1\DTCDROM&Rev1\1&2d12bed1&0&00]
"HardwareID"="DTSOFTBUS&Rev1\DTCDROM&Rev1 GenCdRom"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet004\Enum\DTSOFTBUS&Rev1\DTCDROM&Rev1\1&2d12bed1&0&00]
"CompatibleIDs"="GenCdRom"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet004\Enum\DTSOFTBUS&Rev1\DTCDROM&Rev1\1&2d12bed1&0&00]
"Service"="cdrom"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet004\Enum\DTSOFTBUS&Rev1\DTCDROM&Rev1\1&2d12bed1&0&00]
"Class"="CDROM"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet004\Enum\DTSOFTBUS&Rev1\DTCDROM&Rev1\1&2d12bed1&0&00]
"FriendlyName"="DTSOFT Virtual CdRom Device"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet004\Enum\IDE\CdRomGZILWL_09QR81QZ49I______________________1.04____]
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet004\Enum\IDE\CdRomGZILWL_09QR81QZ49I______________________1.04____\5&272c935e&0&0.0.0]
"HardwareID"="IDE\CdRomGZILWL_09QR81QZ49I______________________1.04____ IDE\GZILWL_09QR81QZ49I______________________1.04____ IDE\CdRomGZILWL_09QR81QZ49I______________________ GZILWL_09QR81QZ49I______________________1.04____ GenCdRom"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet004\Enum\IDE\CdRomGZILWL_09QR81QZ49I______________________1.04____\5&272c935e&0&0.0.0]
"CompatibleIDs"="GenCdRom"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet004\Enum\IDE\CdRomGZILWL_09QR81QZ49I______________________1.04____\5&272c935e&0&0.0.0]
"Service"="cdrom"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet004\Enum\IDE\CdRomGZILWL_09QR81QZ49I______________________1.04____\5&272c935e&0&0.0.0]
"Class"="CDROM"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet004\Enum\IDE\CdRomSAMSUNG_CD-R/RW_SW-240B_________________BD11____]
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet004\Enum\IDE\CdRomSAMSUNG_CD-R/RW_SW-240B_________________BD11____\5&1f539183&0&0.0.0]
"HardwareID"="IDE\CdRomSAMSUNG_CD-R/RW_SW-240B_________________BD11____ IDE\SAMSUNG_CD-R/RW_SW-240B_________________BD11____ IDE\CdRomSAMSUNG_CD-R/RW_SW-240B_________________ SAMSUNG_CD-R/RW_SW-240B_________________BD11____ GenCdRom"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet004\Enum\IDE\CdRomSAMSUNG_CD-R/RW_SW-240B_________________BD11____\5&1f539183&0&0.0.0]
"CompatibleIDs"="GenCdRom"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet004\Enum\IDE\CdRomSAMSUNG_CD-R/RW_SW-240B_________________BD11____\5&1f539183&0&0.0.0]
"Service"="cdrom"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet004\Enum\IDE\CdRomSAMSUNG_CD-R/RW_SW-240B_________________BD11____\5&1f539183&0&0.0.0]
"Class"="CDROM"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet004\Enum\Root\LEGACY_CREATIVE_SERVICE_FOR_CDROM_ACCESS]
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet004\Enum\Root\LEGACY_CREATIVE_SERVICE_FOR_CDROM_ACCESS\0000]
"Service"="Creative Service for CDROM Access"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet004\Enum\Root\LEGACY_CREATIVE_SERVICE_FOR_CDROM_ACCESS\0000]
"DeviceDesc"="Creative Service for CDROM Access"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet004\Enum\SCSI\CdRom&Ven_LCHC&Prod_NCDU305U7K&Rev_1.04]
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet004\Enum\SCSI\CdRom&Ven_LCHC&Prod_NCDU305U7K&Rev_1.04\5&37e4e53&0&000]
"HardwareID"="SCSI\CdRomLCHC____NCDU305U7K______1.04 SCSI\CdRomLCHC____NCDU305U7K______ SCSI\CdRomLCHC____ SCSI\LCHC____NCDU305U7K______1 LCHC____NCDU305U7K______1 GenCdRom"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet004\Enum\SCSI\CdRom&Ven_LCHC&Prod_NCDU305U7K&Rev_1.04\5&37e4e53&0&000]
"CompatibleIDs"="SCSI\CdRom SCSI\RAW"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet004\Enum\SCSI\CdRom&Ven_LCHC&Prod_NCDU305U7K&Rev_1.04\5&37e4e53&0&000]
"Service"="cdrom"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet004\Enum\SCSI\CdRom&Ven_LCHC&Prod_NCDU305U7K&Rev_1.04\5&37e4e53&0&000]
"Class"="CDROM"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet004\Enum\SCSI\CdRom&Ven_LCHC&Prod_NCDU305U7K&Rev_1.04\5&37e4e53&0&000]
"FriendlyName"="LCHC NCDU305U7K SCSI CdRom Device"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet004\Hardware Profiles\0001\System\CurrentControlSet\Enum\IDE\CDROMSAMSUNG_CD-R/RW_SW-240B_________________BD11____]
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet004\Services\Cdfs]
"DependOnGroup"="SCSI CDROM Class"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet004\Services\Cdrom]
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet004\Services\Cdrom]
"Group"="SCSI CDROM Class"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet004\Services\Cdrom]
"ImagePath"="System32\DRIVERS\cdrom.sys"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet004\Services\Creative Service for CDROM Access]
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet004\Services\Creative Service for CDROM Access]
"DisplayName"="Creative Service for CDROM Access"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet004\Services\Eventlog\Application]
"Sources"="WSH WMIAdapter WMI.NET Provider Extension WmdmPmSp WmdmPmSN WMDM PMSP Service WinMgmt Winlogon Windows Search Service Windows Product Activation Windows 3.1 Migration WebClient VSTO 4.0 VSSetup VSS VsJITDebugger Visual Studio - VsTemplate VCExpress VBRuntime Userinit Userenv UploadM UmxPol UmxCfg UmxAgent System.ServiceModel.Install 3.0.0.0 System.ServiceModel 4.0.0.0 System.ServiceModel 3.0.0.0 System.Runtime.Serialization 4.0.0.0 System.Runtime.Serialization 3.0.0.0 System.IO.Log 4.0.0.0 System.IO.Log 3.0.0.0 System.IdentityModel 4.0.0.0 System.IdentityModel 3.0.0.0 SysmonLog SQLWriter SQLWEP SQLVDI SQLNCLI10 SQLISService100 SQLISPackage100 SQLDumper SQLCTR$SQLEXPRESS SQLBrowser SQLAgent$SQLEXPRESS SpoolerCtrs Software Restriction Policies Software Installation ServiceModel Audit 4.0.0.0 ServiceModel Audit 3.0.0.0 SecurityCenter SclgNtfy SceSrv SceCli safrslv SAFrdms RPC Remote Assistance PerfProc PerfOS PerfNet Perfmon Perf
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet004\Services\Eventlog\Application\Creative Service for CDROM Access]
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet004\Services\Eventlog\System]
"Sources"="WZCSVC Wudf01000 WPDClassInstaller Workstation WMPNetworkSvc WindowsMedia Windows Update Agent Windows Script Host Windows Installer 3.1 Windows File Protection Win32k WgaNotify WGA W32Time VolSnap viaide VgaSave USER32 UPS ultra udfs toside TermServSessDir TermService TermServDevices TermDD tdi TCPMon Tcpip System Error sym_u3 sym_hi symc8xx symc810 StillImage SSDPSRV Srv srservice sr sptd sparrow Software Restriction Policy sndblst SMSvcHost 4.0.0.0 SMSvcHost 3.0.0.0 Simbad SideBySide sfloppy Setup Service Control Manager Server serial scsiport Schedule Schannel SCardSvr Save Dump SAM rtl8139 RSVP RsFx0103 Removable Storage Service RemoteAccess redbook Rdbss RasMan RasAuto ql1280 ql1240 ql12160 ql10wnt ql1080 Q315000 Q313596 Q311889 Q310601 Q308402 Q308387 PxHelp20 PSched Processor PrintFilterPipelineSvc Print PptpMiniport PolicyAgent PlugPlayManager perc2 pcmcia pciide pci parvdm partmgr parport OSPFMib OSPF nv null NtServicePac
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet004\Services\Eventlog\System\cdrom]
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Class\{4D36E965-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}]
"Class"="CDROM"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Class\{4D36E965-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}\0000]
"InfPath"="cdrom.inf"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Class\{4D36E965-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}\0000]
"InfSection"="cdrom_install"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Class\{4D36E965-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}\0000]
"MatchingDeviceId"="gencdrom"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Class\{4D36E965-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}\0001]
"InfPath"="cdrom.inf"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Class\{4D36E965-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}\0001]
"InfSection"="cdrom_install"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Class\{4D36E965-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}\0001]
"MatchingDeviceId"="gencdrom"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Class\{4D36E965-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}\0002]
"InfPath"="cdrom.inf"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Class\{4D36E965-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}\0002]
"InfSection"="cdrom_install"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Class\{4D36E965-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}\0002]
"MatchingDeviceId"="gencdrom"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Class\{4D36E965-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}\0003]
"InfPath"="cdrom.inf"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Class\{4D36E965-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}\0003]
"InfSection"="cdrom_install"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Class\{4D36E965-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}\0003]
"MatchingDeviceId"="gencdrom"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\CriticalDeviceDatabase\gencdrom]
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\CriticalDeviceDatabase\gencdrom]
"Service"="cdrom"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\DeviceClasses\{1186654d-47b8-48b9-beb9-7df113ae3c67}\##?#IDE#CdRomSAMSUNG_CD-R#RW_SW-240B_________________BD11____#5&1f539183&0&0.0.0#{1186654d-47b8-48b9-beb9-7df113ae3c67}]
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\DeviceClasses\{1186654d-47b8-48b9-beb9-7df113ae3c67}\##?#IDE#CdRomSAMSUNG_CD-R#RW_SW-240B_________________BD11____#5&1f539183&0&0.0.0#{1186654d-47b8-48b9-beb9-7df113ae3c67}]
"DeviceInstance"="IDE\CdRomSAMSUNG_CD-R/RW_SW-240B_________________BD11____\5&1f539183&0&0.0.0"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\DeviceClasses\{1186654d-47b8-48b9-beb9-7df113ae3c67}\##?#IDE#CdRomSAMSUNG_CD-R#RW_SW-240B_________________BD11____#5&1f539183&0&0.0.0#{1186654d-47b8-48b9-beb9-7df113ae3c67}\#]
"SymbolicLink"="\\?\IDE#CdRomSAMSUNG_CD-R#RW_SW-240B_________________BD11____#5&1f539183&0&0.0.0#{1186654d-47b8-48b9-beb9-7df113ae3c67}"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\DeviceClasses\{53f56308-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\##?#DTSOFTBUS&Rev1#DTCDROM&Rev1#1&2d12bed1&0&00#{53f56308-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}]
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\DeviceClasses\{53f56308-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\##?#DTSOFTBUS&Rev1#DTCDROM&Rev1#1&2d12bed1&0&00#{53f56308-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}]
"DeviceInstance"="DTSOFTBUS&Rev1\DTCDROM&Rev1\1&2d12bed1&0&00"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\DeviceClasses\{53f56308-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\##?#DTSOFTBUS&Rev1#DTCDROM&Rev1#1&2d12bed1&0&00#{53f56308-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\#]
"SymbolicLink"="\\?\DTSOFTBUS&Rev1#DTCDROM&Rev1#1&2d12bed1&0&00#{53f56308-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\DeviceClasses\{53f56308-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\##?#IDE#CdRomGZILWL_09QR81QZ49I______________________1.04____#5&272c935e&0&0.0.0#{53f56308-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}]
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\DeviceClasses\{53f56308-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\##?#IDE#CdRomGZILWL_09QR81QZ49I______________________1.04____#5&272c935e&0&0.0.0#{53f56308-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}]
"DeviceInstance"="IDE\CdRomGZILWL_09QR81QZ49I______________________1.04____\5&272c935e&0&0.0.0"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\DeviceClasses\{53f56308-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\##?#IDE#CdRomGZILWL_09QR81QZ49I______________________1.04____#5&272c935e&0&0.0.0#{53f56308-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\#]
"SymbolicLink"="\\?\IDE#CdRomGZILWL_09QR81QZ49I______________________1.04____#5&272c935e&0&0.0.0#{53f56308-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\DeviceClasses\{53f56308-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\##?#IDE#CdRomSAMSUNG_CD-R#RW_SW-240B_________________BD11____#5&1f539183&0&0.0.0#{53f56308-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}]
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\DeviceClasses\{53f56308-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\##?#IDE#CdRomSAMSUNG_CD-R#RW_SW-240B_________________BD11____#5&1f539183&0&0.0.0#{53f56308-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}]
"DeviceInstance"="IDE\CdRomSAMSUNG_CD-R/RW_SW-240B_________________BD11____\5&1f539183&0&0.0.0"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\DeviceClasses\{53f56308-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\##?#IDE#CdRomSAMSUNG_CD-R#RW_SW-240B_________________BD11____#5&1f539183&0&0.0.0#{53f56308-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\#]
"SymbolicLink"="\\?\IDE#CdRomSAMSUNG_CD-R#RW_SW-240B_________________BD11____#5&1f539183&0&0.0.0#{53f56308-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\DeviceClasses\{53f56308-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\##?#SCSI#CdRom&Ven_LCHC&Prod_NCDU305U7K&Rev_1.04#5&37e4e53&0&000#{53f56308-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}]
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\DeviceClasses\{53f56308-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\##?#SCSI#CdRom&Ven_LCHC&Prod_NCDU305U7K&Rev_1.04#5&37e4e53&0&000#{53f56308-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}]
"DeviceInstance"="SCSI\CdRom&Ven_LCHC&Prod_NCDU305U7K&Rev_1.04\5&37e4e53&0&000"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\DeviceClasses\{53f56308-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\##?#SCSI#CdRom&Ven_LCHC&Prod_NCDU305U7K&Rev_1.04#5&37e4e53&0&000#{53f56308-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\#]
"SymbolicLink"="\\?\SCSI#CdRom&Ven_LCHC&Prod_NCDU305U7K&Rev_1.04#5&37e4e53&0&000#{53f56308-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\DeviceClasses\{53f5630d-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\##?#DTSOFTBUS&Rev1#DTCDROM&Rev1#1&2d12bed1&0&00#{53f5630d-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}]
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\DeviceClasses\{53f5630d-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\##?#DTSOFTBUS&Rev1#DTCDROM&Rev1#1&2d12bed1&0&00#{53f5630d-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}]
"DeviceInstance"="DTSOFTBUS&Rev1\DTCDROM&Rev1\1&2d12bed1&0&00"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\DeviceClasses\{53f5630d-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\##?#DTSOFTBUS&Rev1#DTCDROM&Rev1#1&2d12bed1&0&00#{53f5630d-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\#]
"SymbolicLink"="\\?\DTSOFTBUS&Rev1#DTCDROM&Rev1#1&2d12bed1&0&00#{53f5630d-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\DeviceClasses\{53f5630d-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\##?#IDE#CdRomGZILWL_09QR81QZ49I______________________1.04____#5&272c935e&0&0.0.0#{53f5630d-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}]
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\DeviceClasses\{53f5630d-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\##?#IDE#CdRomGZILWL_09QR81QZ49I______________________1.04____#5&272c935e&0&0.0.0#{53f5630d-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}]
"DeviceInstance"="IDE\CdRomGZILWL_09QR81QZ49I______________________1.04____\5&272c935e&0&0.0.0"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\DeviceClasses\{53f5630d-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\##?#IDE#CdRomGZILWL_09QR81QZ49I______________________1.04____#5&272c935e&0&0.0.0#{53f5630d-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\#]
"SymbolicLink"="\\?\IDE#CdRomGZILWL_09QR81QZ49I______________________1.04____#5&272c935e&0&0.0.0#{53f5630d-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\DeviceClasses\{53f5630d-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\##?#IDE#CdRomSAMSUNG_CD-R#RW_SW-240B_________________BD11____#5&1f539183&0&0.0.0#{53f5630d-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}]
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\DeviceClasses\{53f5630d-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\##?#IDE#CdRomSAMSUNG_CD-R#RW_SW-240B_________________BD11____#5&1f539183&0&0.0.0#{53f5630d-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}]
"DeviceInstance"="IDE\CdRomSAMSUNG_CD-R/RW_SW-240B_________________BD11____\5&1f539183&0&0.0.0"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\DeviceClasses\{53f5630d-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\##?#IDE#CdRomSAMSUNG_CD-R#RW_SW-240B_________________BD11____#5&1f539183&0&0.0.0#{53f5630d-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\#]
"SymbolicLink"="\\?\IDE#CdRomSAMSUNG_CD-R#RW_SW-240B_________________BD11____#5&1f539183&0&0.0.0#{53f5630d-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\DeviceClasses\{53f5630d-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\##?#SCSI#CdRom&Ven_LCHC&Prod_NCDU305U7K&Rev_1.04#5&37e4e53&0&000#{53f5630d-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}]
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\DeviceClasses\{53f5630d-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\##?#SCSI#CdRom&Ven_LCHC&Prod_NCDU305U7K&Rev_1.04#5&37e4e53&0&000#{53f5630d-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}]
"DeviceInstance"="SCSI\CdRom&Ven_LCHC&Prod_NCDU305U7K&Rev_1.04\5&37e4e53&0&000"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\DeviceClasses\{53f5630d-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\##?#SCSI#CdRom&Ven_LCHC&Prod_NCDU305U7K&Rev_1.04#5&37e4e53&0&000#{53f5630d-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\#]
"SymbolicLink"="\\?\SCSI#CdRom&Ven_LCHC&Prod_NCDU305U7K&Rev_1.04#5&37e4e53&0&000#{53f5630d-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\ScsiPort\SpecialTargetList\CDROMCyberDrvSCSI_CD-ROM_120S]
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\ScsiPort\SpecialTargetList\CDROMYAMAHACRW4416S__________]
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\ServiceGroupOrder]
"List"="System Reserved Boot Bus Extender System Bus Extender SCSI miniport Port Primary Disk SCSI Class SCSI CDROM Class FSFilter Infrastructure FSFilter System FSFilter Bottom FSFilter Copy Protection FSFilter Security Enhancer FSFilter Open File FSFilter Physical Quota Management FSFilter Encryption FSFilter Compression FSFilter HSM FSFilter Cluster File System FSFilter System Recovery FSFilter Quota Management FSFilter Content Screener FSFilter Continuous Backup FSFilter Replication FSFilter Anti-Virus FSFilter Undelete FSFilter Activity Monitor FSFilter Top Filter Boot File System Base Pointer Port Keyboard Port Pointer Class Keyboard Class Video Init Video Video Save File System Event Log Streams Drivers NDIS Wrapper COM Infrastructure UIGroup LocalValidation PlugPlay PNP_TDI NDIS TDI NetBIOSGroup ShellSvcGroup SchedulerGroup SpoolerGroup AudioGroup SmartCardGroup NetworkProvider RemoteValidation NetDDEGroup Parallel arbitrator Ext
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\DTSOFTBUS&Rev1\DTCDROM&Rev1]
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\DTSOFTBUS&Rev1\DTCDROM&Rev1\1&2d12bed1&0&00]
"HardwareID"="DTSOFTBUS&Rev1\DTCDROM&Rev1 GenCdRom"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\DTSOFTBUS&Rev1\DTCDROM&Rev1\1&2d12bed1&0&00]
"CompatibleIDs"="GenCdRom"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\DTSOFTBUS&Rev1\DTCDROM&Rev1\1&2d12bed1&0&00]
"Service"="cdrom"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\DTSOFTBUS&Rev1\DTCDROM&Rev1\1&2d12bed1&0&00]
"Class"="CDROM"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\DTSOFTBUS&Rev1\DTCDROM&Rev1\1&2d12bed1&0&00]
"FriendlyName"="DTSOFT Virtual CdRom Device"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\IDE\CdRomGZILWL_09QR81QZ49I______________________1.04____]
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\IDE\CdRomGZILWL_09QR81QZ49I______________________1.04____\5&272c935e&0&0.0.0]
"HardwareID"="IDE\CdRomGZILWL_09QR81QZ49I______________________1.04____ IDE\GZILWL_09QR81QZ49I______________________1.04____ IDE\CdRomGZILWL_09QR81QZ49I______________________ GZILWL_09QR81QZ49I______________________1.04____ GenCdRom"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\IDE\CdRomGZILWL_09QR81QZ49I______________________1.04____\5&272c935e&0&0.0.0]
"CompatibleIDs"="GenCdRom"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\IDE\CdRomGZILWL_09QR81QZ49I______________________1.04____\5&272c935e&0&0.0.0]
"Service"="cdrom"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\IDE\CdRomGZILWL_09QR81QZ49I______________________1.04____\5&272c935e&0&0.0.0]
"Class"="CDROM"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\IDE\CdRomSAMSUNG_CD-R/RW_SW-240B_________________BD11____]
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\IDE\CdRomSAMSUNG_CD-R/RW_SW-240B_________________BD11____\5&1f539183&0&0.0.0]
"HardwareID"="IDE\CdRomSAMSUNG_CD-R/RW_SW-240B_________________BD11____ IDE\SAMSUNG_CD-R/RW_SW-240B_________________BD11____ IDE\CdRomSAMSUNG_CD-R/RW_SW-240B_________________ SAMSUNG_CD-R/RW_SW-240B_________________BD11____ GenCdRom"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\IDE\CdRomSAMSUNG_CD-R/RW_SW-240B_________________BD11____\5&1f539183&0&0.0.0]
"CompatibleIDs"="GenCdRom"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\IDE\CdRomSAMSUNG_CD-R/RW_SW-240B_________________BD11____\5&1f539183&0&0.0.0]
"Service"="cdrom"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\IDE\CdRomSAMSUNG_CD-R/RW_SW-240B_________________BD11____\5&1f539183&0&0.0.0]
"Class"="CDROM"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\LEGACY_CREATIVE_SERVICE_FOR_CDROM_ACCESS]
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\LEGACY_CREATIVE_SERVICE_FOR_CDROM_ACCESS\0000]
"Service"="Creative Service for CDROM Access"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\LEGACY_CREATIVE_SERVICE_FOR_CDROM_ACCESS\0000]
"DeviceDesc"="Creative Service for CDROM Access"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\LEGACY_CREATIVE_SERVICE_FOR_CDROM_ACCESS\0000\Control]
"ActiveService"="Creative Service for CDROM Access"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SCSI\CdRom&Ven_LCHC&Prod_NCDU305U7K&Rev_1.04]
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SCSI\CdRom&Ven_LCHC&Prod_NCDU305U7K&Rev_1.04\5&37e4e53&0&000]
"HardwareID"="SCSI\CdRomLCHC____NCDU305U7K______1.04 SCSI\CdRomLCHC____NCDU305U7K______ SCSI\CdRomLCHC____ SCSI\LCHC____NCDU305U7K______1 LCHC____NCDU305U7K______1 GenCdRom"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SCSI\CdRom&Ven_LCHC&Prod_NCDU305U7K&Rev_1.04\5&37e4e53&0&000]
"CompatibleIDs"="SCSI\CdRom SCSI\RAW"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SCSI\CdRom&Ven_LCHC&Prod_NCDU305U7K&Rev_1.04\5&37e4e53&0&000]
"Service"="cdrom"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SCSI\CdRom&Ven_LCHC&Prod_NCDU305U7K&Rev_1.04\5&37e4e53&0&000]
"Class"="CDROM"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SCSI\CdRom&Ven_LCHC&Prod_NCDU305U7K&Rev_1.04\5&37e4e53&0&000]
"FriendlyName"="LCHC NCDU305U7K SCSI CdRom Device"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Hardware Profiles\0001\System\CurrentControlSet\Enum\IDE\CDROMSAMSUNG_CD-R/RW_SW-240B_________________BD11____]
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Hardware Profiles\Current\System\CurrentControlSet\Enum\IDE\CDROMSAMSUNG_CD-R/RW_SW-240B_________________BD11____]
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Cdfs]
"DependOnGroup"="SCSI CDROM Class"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Cdrom]
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Cdrom]
"Group"="SCSI CDROM Class"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Cdrom]
"ImagePath"="System32\DRIVERS\cdrom.sys"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Creative Service for CDROM Access]
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Creative Service for CDROM Access]
"DisplayName"="Creative Service for CDROM Access"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Creative Service for CDROM Access\Enum]
"0"="Root\LEGACY_CREATIVE_SERVICE_FOR_CDROM_ACCESS\0000"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Eventlog\Application]
"Sources"="Microsoft Help Viewer HelpLibManager HelpLibAgent Help Zip Help Protocol Help Index Help CacheLib ASP.NET 4.0.30319.0 WSH WMIAdapter WMI.NET Provider Extension WmdmPmSp WmdmPmSN WMDM PMSP Service WinMgmt Winlogon Windows Search Service Windows Product Activation Windows 3.1 Migration WebClient VSTO 4.0 VSSetup VSS VsJITDebugger Visual Studio - VsTemplate VCExpress VBRuntime Userinit Userenv UploadM UmxPol UmxCfg UmxAgent System.ServiceModel.Install 3.0.0.0 System.ServiceModel 4.0.0.0 System.ServiceModel 3.0.0.0 System.Runtime.Serialization 4.0.0.0 System.Runtime.Serialization 3.0.0.0 System.IO.Log 4.0.0.0 System.IO.Log 3.0.0.0 System.IdentityModel 4.0.0.0 System.IdentityModel 3.0.0.0 SysmonLog SQLWriter SQLWEP SQLVDI SQLNCLI10 SQLISService100 SQLISPackage100 SQLDumper SQLCTR$SQLEXPRESS SQLBrowser SQLAgent$SQLEXPRESS SpoolerCtrs Software Restriction Policies Software Installation ServiceModel Audit 4.0.0.0 ServiceModel Audi
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Eventlog\Application\Creative Service for CDROM Access]
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Eventlog\System]
"Sources"="WZCSVC Wudf01000 WPDClassInstaller Workstation WMPNetworkSvc WindowsMedia Windows Update Agent Windows Script Host Windows Installer 3.1 Windows File Protection Win32k WgaNotify WGA W32Time VolSnap viaide VgaSave USER32 UPS ultra udfs toside TermServSessDir TermService TermServDevices TermDD tdi TCPMon Tcpip System Error sym_u3 sym_hi symc8xx symc810 StillImage SSDPSRV Srv srservice sr sptd sparrow Software Restriction Policy sndblst SMSvcHost 4.0.0.0 SMSvcHost 3.0.0.0 Simbad SideBySide sfloppy Setup Service Control Manager Server serial scsiport Schedule Schannel SCardSvr Save Dump SAM rtl8139 RSVP RsFx0103 Removable Storage Service RemoteAccess redbook Rdbss RasMan RasAuto ql1280 ql1240 ql12160 ql10wnt ql1080 Q315000 Q313596 Q311889 Q310601 Q308402 Q308387 PxHelp20 PSched Processor PrintFilterPipelineSvc Print PptpMiniport PolicyAgent PlugPlayManager perc2 pcmcia pciide pci parvdm partmgr parport OSPFMib OSPF nv null NtServic
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Eventlog\System\cdrom]
[HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-220523388-1085031214-839522115-1004\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\AutoplayHandlers\UserChosenExecuteHandlers]
"H:\\?\IDE#CdRomSAMSUNG_CD-R#RW_SW-240B_________________BD11____#5&1f539183&0&0.0.0#{53f5630d-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}+ShowPicturesOnArrival"="MSTakeNoAction"
[HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-220523388-1085031214-839522115-1004\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\AutoplayHandlers\UserChosenExecuteHandlers]
"H:\\?\DTSOFTBUS&Rev1#DTCDROM&Rev1#1&2d12bed1&0&00#{53f5630d-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}+PlayMusicFilesOnArrival"="MSPlayMediaOnArrival"
[HKEY_CURRENT_CONFIG\System\CurrentControlSet\Enum\IDE\CDROMSAMSUNG_CD-R/RW_SW-240B_________________BD11____]

-= EOF =-


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I'm sorry but I need to do this differently so please export this registry key:

Go to *Start *- *Run *and copy and paste the following:

*regedit /e C:\look.txt "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Cdrom"*

You won't see anything happen and it will only take a second. You will find the report it creates at C:\look.txt. Please open it in Notepad and then copy and paste the report here.


----------



## dgp1939 (Oct 9, 2003)

NO problem at all!

Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Cdrom]
"DependOnGroup"=hex(7):53,00,43,00,53,00,49,00,20,00,6d,00,69,00,6e,00,69,00,\
70,00,6f,00,72,00,74,00,00,00,00,00
"ErrorControl"=dword:00000001
"Group"="SCSI CDROM Class"
"Start"=dword:00000001
"Tag"=dword:00000002
"Type"=dword:00000001
"DisplayName"="CD-ROM Driver"
"ImagePath"=hex(2):53,00,79,00,73,00,74,00,65,00,6d,00,33,00,32,00,5c,00,44,00,\
52,00,49,00,56,00,45,00,52,00,53,00,5c,00,63,00,64,00,72,00,6f,00,6d,00,2e,\
00,73,00,79,00,73,00,00,00
"AutoRun"=dword:00000001
"AutoRunAlwaysDisable"=hex(7):4e,00,45,00,43,00,20,00,20,00,20,00,20,00,20,00,\
4d,00,42,00,52,00,2d,00,37,00,20,00,20,00,20,00,00,00,4e,00,45,00,43,00,20,\
00,20,00,20,00,20,00,20,00,4d,00,42,00,52,00,2d,00,37,00,2e,00,34,00,20,00,\
00,00,50,00,49,00,4f,00,4e,00,45,00,45,00,52,00,20,00,43,00,48,00,41,00,4e,\
00,47,00,52,00,20,00,44,00,52,00,4d,00,2d,00,31,00,38,00,30,00,34,00,58,00,\
00,00,50,00,49,00,4f,00,4e,00,45,00,45,00,52,00,20,00,43,00,44,00,2d,00,52,\
00,4f,00,4d,00,20,00,44,00,52,00,4d,00,2d,00,36,00,33,00,32,00,34,00,58,00,\
00,00,50,00,49,00,4f,00,4e,00,45,00,45,00,52,00,20,00,43,00,44,00,2d,00,52,\
00,4f,00,4d,00,20,00,44,00,52,00,4d,00,2d,00,36,00,32,00,34,00,58,00,20,00,\
00,00,54,00,4f,00,52,00,69,00,53,00,41,00,4e,00,20,00,43,00,44,00,2d,00,52,\
00,4f,00,4d,00,20,00,43,00,44,00,52,00,5f,00,43,00,33,00,36,00,00,00,00,00

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Cdrom\Enum]
"Count"=dword:00000000
"NextInstance"=dword:00000000
"INITSTARTFAILED"=dword:00000001


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Let's see if this fixes it.

I'm attaching a Fixdgp.zip file to this post. Save it to your desktop. Unzip it and double-click on the Fixdgp.reg file and allow it to merge into the registry.

Then reboot and see if the CD drive shows up.


----------



## dgp1939 (Oct 9, 2003)

Did that, ran Fixdgp sucessfully, rebooted and checked in My Computer. Sorry, no D Drive found.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

When you insert a CD does the drive then show up?

Please go to *Start *- *Run *- type in *eventvwr.msc* to open the event viewer. Look under both "Application" and "System" for recent (the last 48 hours or so) errors (shown in red) and if found, do this for each one.

Double-click the error to open it up and then click on the icon that looks like two pieces of paper. This will copy the full error. Then "paste" the error into Notepad. Do this for each one until you have them all listed in Notepad and then copy and paste the list in a reply here please.


----------



## dgp1939 (Oct 9, 2003)

Lots of repetition about every third entry after this. Only the time of the event changes. Did you want it all?

Event Type:	Error
Event Source:	.NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category:	None
Event ID:	1101
Date: 10/25/2011
Time: 5:11:44 PM
User: N/A
Computer:	DPS-TOOFLISS
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - Failed to compile: Microsoft.SqlServer.ConnectionInfoExtended, Version=10.0.0.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=89845dcd8080cc91 . Error code = 0x80070005

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type:	Error
Event Source:	.NET Runtime
Event Category:	None
Event ID:	1024
Date: 10/24/2011
Time: 10:56:06 AM
User: N/A
Computer:	DPS-TOOFLISS
Description:
Shim database version c:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.21006 doesn't have a matching runtime directory

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type:	Error
Event Source:	.NET Runtime
Event Category:	None
Event ID:	1024
Date: 10/24/2011
Time: 10:56:06 AM
User: N/A
Computer:	DPS-TOOFLISS
Description:
Shim database version c:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.21006 doesn't have a matching runtime directory

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type:	Error
Event Source:	.NET Runtime
Event Category:	None
Event ID:	1024
Date: 10/24/2011
Time: 10:56:06 AM
User: N/A
Computer:	DPS-TOOFLISS
Description:
Shim database version c:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.21006 doesn't have a matching runtime directory

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type:	Error
Event Source:	.NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category:	None
Event ID:	1101
Date: 10/23/2011
Time: 12:27:21 PM
User: N/A
Computer:	DPS-TOOFLISS
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v2.0.50727_32) - Failed to compile: PresentationFramework.Royale, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=31bf3856ad364e35 . Error code = 0x80070002

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type:	Error
Event Source:	.NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category:	None
Event ID:	1101
Date: 10/23/2011
Time: 12:27:18 PM
User: N/A
Computer:	DPS-TOOFLISS
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v2.0.50727_32) - Failed to compile: PresentationFramework.Luna, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=31bf3856ad364e35 . Error code = 0x80070002

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type:	Error
Event Source:	.NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category:	None
Event ID:	1101
Date: 10/23/2011
Time: 12:27:13 PM
User: N/A
Computer:	DPS-TOOFLISS
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v2.0.50727_32) - Failed to compile: PresentationFramework.Classic, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=31bf3856ad364e35 . Error code = 0x80070002

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type:	Error
Event Source:	.NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category:	None
Event ID:	1101
Date: 10/23/2011
Time: 12:27:10 PM
User: N/A
Computer:	DPS-TOOFLISS
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v2.0.50727_32) - Failed to compile: PresentationFramework.Aero, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=31bf3856ad364e35 . Error code = 0x80070002

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type:	Error
Event Source:	.NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category:	None
Event ID:	1101
Date: 10/23/2011
Time: 12:27:08 PM
User: N/A
Computer:	DPS-TOOFLISS
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v2.0.50727_32) - Failed to compile: PresentationFramework, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=31bf3856ad364e35 . Error code = 0x80070002

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type:	Error
Event Source:	.NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category:	None
Event ID:	1101
Date: 10/23/2011
Time: 12:26:40 PM
User: N/A
Computer:	DPS-TOOFLISS
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v2.0.50727_32) - Failed to compile: PresentationCore, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=31bf3856ad364e35 . Error code = 0x80070002

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type:	Error
Event Source:	.NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category:	None
Event ID:	1101
Date: 10/23/2011
Time: 12:26:20 PM
User: N/A
Computer:	DPS-TOOFLISS
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v2.0.50727_32) - Failed to compile: Microsoft.CSharp, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80070002

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

From SYSTEM:

Event Type:	Error
Event Source:	Service Control Manager
Event Category:	None
Event ID:	7023
Date: 10/26/2011
Time: 9:12:03 AM
User: N/A
Computer:	DPS-TOOFLISS
Description:
The Remote TCP/IPv6 service terminated with the following error: 
The specified module could not be found.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type:	Error
Event Source:	Service Control Manager
Event Category:	None
Event ID:	7000
Date: 10/26/2011
Time: 9:12:03 AM
User: N/A
Computer:	DPS-TOOFLISS
Description:
The lxdnCATSCustConnectService service failed to start due to the following error: 
The service did not respond to the start or control request in a timely fashion.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type:	Error
Event Source:	Service Control Manager
Event Category:	None
Event ID:	7009
Date: 10/26/2011
Time: 9:12:03 AM
User: N/A
Computer:	DPS-TOOFLISS
Description:
Timeout (30000 milliseconds) waiting for the lxdnCATSCustConnectService service to connect.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type:	Error
Event Source:	Service Control Manager
Event Category:	None
Event ID:	7000
Date: 10/26/2011
Time: 9:12:02 AM
User: N/A
Computer:	DPS-TOOFLISS
Description:
The hpdj service failed to start due to the following error: 
The system cannot find the file specified.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type:	Error
Event Source:	Service Control Manager
Event Category:	None
Event ID:	7023
Date: 10/24/2011
Time: 8:03:54 AM
User: N/A
Computer:	DPS-TOOFLISS
Description:
The Application Management service terminated with the following error: 
The specified module could not be found.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type:	Error
Event Source:	Service Control Manager
Event Category:	None
Event ID:	7023
Date: 10/24/2011
Time: 8:03:54 AM
User: N/A
Computer:	DPS-TOOFLISS
Description:
The Application Management service terminated with the following error: 
The specified module could not be found.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type:	Error
Event Source:	Service Control Manager
Event Category:	None
Event ID:	7023
Date: 10/24/2011
Time: 8:03:53 AM
User: N/A
Computer:	DPS-TOOFLISS
Description:
The Application Management service terminated with the following error: 
The specified module could not be found.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type:	Error
Event Source:	Service Control Manager
Event Category:	None
Event ID:	7023
Date: 10/24/2011
Time: 8:03:53 AM
User: N/A
Computer:	DPS-TOOFLISS
Description:
The Application Management service terminated with the following error: 
The specified module could not be found.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type:	Error
Event Source:	Service Control Manager
Event Category:	None
Event ID:	7023
Date: 10/24/2011
Time: 8:03:53 AM
User: N/A
Computer:	DPS-TOOFLISS
Description:
The Application Management service terminated with the following error: 
The specified module could not be found.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type:	Error
Event Source:	Service Control Manager
Event Category:	None
Event ID:	7023
Date: 10/24/2011
Time: 8:03:53 AM
User: N/A
Computer:	DPS-TOOFLISS
Description:
The Application Management service terminated with the following error: 
The specified module could not be found.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type:	Error
Event Source:	Service Control Manager
Event Category:	None
Event ID:	7023
Date: 10/24/2011
Time: 8:03:53 AM
User: N/A
Computer:	DPS-TOOFLISS
Description:
The Application Management service terminated with the following error: 
The specified module could not be found.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type:	Error
Event Source:	Service Control Manager
Event Category:	None
Event ID:	7023
Date: 10/24/2011
Time: 8:03:53 AM
User: N/A
Computer:	DPS-TOOFLISS
Description:
The Application Management service terminated with the following error: 
The specified module could not be found.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type:	Error
Event Source:	Service Control Manager
Event Category:	None
Event ID:	7023
Date: 10/24/2011
Time: 8:03:53 AM
User: N/A
Computer:	DPS-TOOFLISS
Description:
The Application Management service terminated with the following error: 
The specified module could not be found.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type:	Error
Event Source:	Service Control Manager
Event Category:	None
Event ID:	7023
Date: 10/24/2011
Time: 8:03:53 AM
User: N/A
Computer:	DPS-TOOFLISS
Description:
The Application Management service terminated with the following error: 
The specified module could not be found.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type:	Error
Event Source:	Service Control Manager
Event Category:	None
Event ID:	7023
Date: 10/24/2011
Time: 8:03:53 AM
User: N/A
Computer:	DPS-TOOFLISS
Description:
The Application Management service terminated with the following error: 
The specified module could not be found.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type:	Error
Event Source:	Service Control Manager
Event Category:	None
Event ID:	7023
Date: 10/24/2011
Time: 8:03:52 AM
User: N/A
Computer:	DPS-TOOFLISS
Description:
The Application Management service terminated with the following error: 
The specified module could not be found.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type:	Error
Event Source:	Service Control Manager
Event Category:	None
Event ID:	7023
Date: 10/24/2011
Time: 8:03:52 AM
User: N/A
Computer:	DPS-TOOFLISS
Description:
The Application Management service terminated with the following error: 
The specified module could not be found.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type:	Error
Event Source:	Service Control Manager
Event Category:	None
Event ID:	7023
Date: 10/24/2011
Time: 8:03:52 AM
User: N/A
Computer:	DPS-TOOFLISS
Description:
The Application Management service terminated with the following error: 
The specified module could not be found.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type:	Error
Event Source:	Service Control Manager
Event Category:	None
Event ID:	7023
Date: 10/24/2011
Time: 8:03:52 AM
User: N/A
Computer:	DPS-TOOFLISS
Description:
The Application Management service terminated with the following error: 
The specified module could not be found.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type:	Error
Event Source:	Service Control Manager
Event Category:	None
Event ID:	7023
Date: 10/24/2011
Time: 8:03:52 AM
User: N/A
Computer:	DPS-TOOFLISS
Description:
The Application Management service terminated with the following error: 
The specified module could not be found.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type:	Error
Event Source:	Service Control Manager
Event Category:	None
Event ID:	7023
Date: 10/24/2011
Time: 8:03:52 AM
User: N/A
Computer:	DPS-TOOFLISS
Description:
The Application Management service terminated with the following error: 
The specified module could not be found.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type:	Error
Event Source:	Service Control Manager
Event Category:	None
Event ID:	7023
Date: 10/24/2011
Time: 8:03:52 AM
User: N/A
Computer:	DPS-TOOFLISS
Description:
The Application Management service terminated with the following error: 
The specified module could not be found.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type:	Error
Event Source:	Service Control Manager
Event Category:	None
Event ID:	7023
Date: 10/24/2011
Time: 8:03:52 AM
User: N/A
Computer:	DPS-TOOFLISS
Description:
The Application Management service terminated with the following error: 
The specified module could not be found.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type:	Error
Event Source:	Service Control Manager
Event Category:	None
Event ID:	7023
Date: 10/24/2011
Time: 8:03:52 AM
User: N/A
Computer:	DPS-TOOFLISS
Description:
The Application Management service terminated with the following error: 
The specified module could not be found.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type:	Error
Event Source:	Service Control Manager
Event Category:	None
Event ID:	7023
Date: 10/24/2011
Time: 8:03:51 AM
User: N/A
Computer:	DPS-TOOFLISS
Description:
The Application Management service terminated with the following error: 
The specified module could not be found.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type:	Error
Event Source:	Service Control Manager
Event Category:	None
Event ID:	7023
Date: 10/24/2011
Time: 8:03:51 AM
User: N/A
Computer:	DPS-TOOFLISS
Description:
The Application Management service terminated with the following error: 
The specified module could not be found.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Click on the following link and save the file to your desktop.

http://www.kellys-korner-xp.com/regs_edits/xp_cd_dvd_fix.vbs

It's a script file so once it's on your desktop, double-click on it to run it.

Then reboot the machine and see if the CD drive appears.


----------



## dgp1939 (Oct 9, 2003)

I get an immediate Error Message: HTTP Error 503. The service is unavailable. Tried 3 times and finally got in.


----------



## dgp1939 (Oct 9, 2003)

Ran it but no CD Drive shows. Looked in Start>Control Panel>Disc Detector and in >System>Hardware. No show. Inserted a Printmaster Install disc and nothing happened. Boy, we're really making a career out of this, aren't we? I'm still in the game and ready for the next step.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Since you tried inserting a CD, please post any error message that may have been created around that time.


----------



## dgp1939 (Oct 9, 2003)

Sorry, no error messages have come on-screen all afternoon.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Do you have your XP CD?


----------



## dgp1939 (Oct 9, 2003)

Before we go there, It occurred to me that sometimes instead of simply restarting the computer, I must shut it down completely and restart after a few minutes for a change to take effect. Tried that and checked in My Computer and found a new drive indication: PM16INSTALL (D: ). Took no further action. Looks like I ought to double click it, but will wait for instructions. 

Also, a Disc Detector icon has appeared on the taskbar. The icon has an image of a CD with a small black rectangle and a light bulb on it. Right-clicking it opens a menu-like box with 3 parts: "D: Enhanced CD", "Properties" and "About Creative Disc Detector" Clicking on Properties gets me a window such as one finds at Start > Control Panel > Disc Detector. It shows the CD-ROM to be a Samsung CDR/W SW-240B BD11, which I believe my unit to be.

Put in a music CD and it played! Barry Manilow is still good for something! Will not check to see if my Roxio software can find it until your next post.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

It's probably using a generic driver which may be fine but let's please run dxdiag again and post the report as you did before.

Go to *Sart *- *Run *- type in *dxdiag *and click OK. It will open a screen called DirectX Diagnostic Tool which will run for a minute to collect information from the system. Once it's finished, to the bottom right you will see a button called "Save All Information". Please click on that and save it to Notepad and then copy and paste the contents here.


----------



## dgp1939 (Oct 9, 2003)

------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 10/27/2011, 11:49:44
Machine name: DPS-TOOFLISS
Operating System: Windows XP Home Edition (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 3 (2600.xpsp_sp3_gdr.101209-1647)
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: Dell Computer Corporation 
System Model: DIM4500 
BIOS: BIOS Date: 07/18/02 13:31:28 Ver: 08.00.00
Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.00GHz
Memory: 254MB RAM
Page File: 469MB used, 3772MB available
Windows Dir: C:\WINDOWS
DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
DxDiag Version: 5.03.2600.5512 32bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
DirectX Files Tab: No problems found.
Display Tab 1: No problems found.
Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
Sound Tab 2: No problems found.
Music Tab: No problems found.
Input Tab: No problems found.
Network Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D: 0/4 (n/a)
DirectDraw: 0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectPlay: 0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow: 0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
Card name: NVIDIA GeForce4 MX 420
Manufacturer: NVIDIA
Chip type: GeForce4 MX 420
DAC type: Integrated RAMDAC
Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0172&SUBSYS_015A10DE&REV_A3
Display Memory: 64.0 MB
Current Mode: 1280 x 720 (32 bit) (60Hz)
Monitor: Plug and Play Monitor
Monitor Max Res: 1600,1200
Driver Name: nv4_disp.dll
Driver Version: 6.14.0010.5216 (English)
DDI Version: 9 (or higher)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Driver Date/Size: 10/6/2003 14:16:00, 4246528 bytes
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
WHQL Date Stamp: n/a
VDD: n/a
Mini VDD: nv4_mini.sys
Mini VDD Date: 10/6/2003 14:16:00, 1550043 bytes
Device Identifier: {D7B71E3E-4232-11CF-0E67-502102C2CB35}
Vendor ID: 0x10DE
Device ID: 0x0172
SubSys ID: 0x015A10DE
Revision ID: 0x00A3
Revision ID: 0x00A3
Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_A ModeMPEG2_B ModeMPEG2_C ModeMPEG2_D 
Deinterlace Caps: {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
Registry: OK
DDraw Status: Enabled
D3D Status: Enabled
AGP Status: Enabled
DDraw Test Result: Not run
D3D7 Test Result: Not run
D3D8 Test Result: Not run
D3D9 Test Result: Not run

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
Description: SB Live! Wave Device
Default Sound Playback: Yes
Default Voice Playback: Yes
Hardware ID: PCI\VEN_1102&DEV_0002&SUBSYS_80221102&REV_07
Manufacturer ID: 1
Product ID: 100
Type: WDM
Driver Name: emu10k1f.sys
Driver Version: 5.12.0001.3511 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
Date and Size: 9/13/2001 14:09:48, 777088 bytes
Other Files: 
Driver Provider: Creative
HW Accel Level: Full
Cap Flags: 0xF5F
Min/Max Sample Rate: 5000, 48000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 33, 32
Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 33, 32
HW Memory: 0
Voice Management: Yes
EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: Yes, Yes
I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No
Registry: OK
Sound Test Result: Not run

Description: Modem #2 Line Playback (emulated)
Default Sound Playback: No
Default Voice Playback: No
Hardware ID: 
Manufacturer ID: 1
Product ID: 81
Type: Emulated
Driver Name: 
Driver Version: 
Driver Attributes: 
WHQL Logo'd: 
Date and Size: 
Other Files: 
Driver Provider: 
HW Accel Level: Full
Cap Flags: 0x0
Min/Max Sample Rate: 0, 0
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 0, 0
Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
HW Memory: 0
Voice Management: No
EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No
Registry: OK
Sound Test Result: Not run

---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
Description: SB Live! Wave Device
Default Sound Capture: Yes
Default Voice Capture: Yes
Driver Name: emu10k1f.sys
Driver Version: 5.12.0001.3511 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Date and Size: 9/13/2001 14:09:48, 777088 bytes
Cap Flags: 0x41
Format Flags: 0xFFF

Description: Modem #2 Line Record (emulated)
Default Sound Capture: No
Default Voice Capture: No
Driver Name: 
Driver Version: 
Driver Attributes: 
Date and Size: 
Cap Flags: 0x20
Format Flags: 0x0

-----------
DirectMusic
-----------
DLS Path: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\drivers\GM.DLS
DLS Version: 1.00.0016.0002
Acceleration: n/a
Ports: Microsoft Synthesizer, Software (Not Kernel Mode), Output, DLS, Internal, Default Port
SB Live! Wave Device, Software (Kernel Mode), Output, DLS, Internal
Microsoft MIDI Mapper [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
A: SB Live! MIDI Synth [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
B: SB Live! MIDI Synth [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
SB Live! Soft Synth [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
SB Live! MIDI UART [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, External
Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
SB Live! MIDI UART [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Input, No DLS, External
Registry: OK
Test Result: Not run

-------------------
DirectInput Devices
-------------------
Device Name: Mouse
Attached: 1
Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
FF Driver: n/a

Device Name: Keyboard
Attached: 1
Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
FF Driver: n/a

Device Name: 2600 Series
Attached: 1
Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x043D, 0x011D
FF Driver: n/a

Device Name: FX3000
Attached: 0
Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x045E, 0x010D
FF Driver: n/a

Poll w/ Interrupt: No
Registry: OK

-----------
USB Devices
-----------
+ USB Root Hub
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x8086, 0x24C4
| Matching Device ID: usb\root_hub
| Service: usbhub
| Driver: usbhub.sys, 4/13/2008 14:45:37, 59520 bytes
| Driver: usbd.sys, 8/18/2001 08:00:00, 4736 bytes
| 
+-+ Logitech USB WheelMouse
| | Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC00C
| | Location: USB Optical Mouse
| | Matching Device ID: usb\vid_046d&pid_c00c
| | Service: HidUsb
| | Driver: hidusb.sys, 4/13/2008 14:45:27, 10368 bytes
| | Driver: hidclass.sys, 4/13/2008 14:45:26, 36864 bytes
| | Driver: hidparse.sys, 4/13/2008 14:45:22, 24960 bytes
| | Driver: hid.dll, 4/13/2008 20:11:54, 20992 bytes
| | 
| +-+ Logitech USB WheelMouse
| | | Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC00C
| | | Matching Device ID: hid\vid_046d&pid_c00c
| | | Service: mouhid
| | | Driver: mouclass.sys, 4/13/2008 14:39:47, 23040 bytes
| | | Driver: mouhid.sys, 8/18/2001 08:00:00, 12160 bytes

----------------
Gameport Devices
----------------
+ Intel(R) 82801BA/CA PCI Bridge - 244E
| Location: PCI bus 0, device 30, function 0
| Matching Device ID: pci\ven_8086&dev_244e
| Service: pci
| 
+-+ Creative Game Port
| | Location: PCI bus 2, device 2, function 1
| | Matching Device ID: pci\ven_1102&dev_7002&subsys_00201102
| | Service: gameenum
| | Driver: gameenum.sys, 4/13/2008 14:45:29, 10624 bytes
| | 
| +-+ Generic Game port Device
| | | Vendor/Product ID: 0x045E, 0x010D
| | | Matching Device ID: gameport\gamedevice
| | | Service: hidgame
| | | OEMData: 10 00 00 00 04 00 00 00
| | | Driver: hidclass.sys, 4/13/2008 14:45:26, 36864 bytes
| | | Driver: hidparse.sys, 4/13/2008 14:45:22, 24960 bytes
| | | Driver: hid.dll, 4/13/2008 20:11:54, 20992 bytes
| | | Driver: hidgame.sys, 8/17/2001 15:02:32, 8576 bytes
| | | 
| | +-+ HID-compliant game controller
| | | | Vendor/Product ID: 0x045E, 0x010D
| | | | Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_game
| | | | OEMData: 10 00 00 00 04 00 00 00

------------
PS/2 Devices
------------
+ Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
| Matching Device ID: *pnp0303
| Service: i8042prt
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 4/13/2008 15:18:00, 52480 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 4/13/2008 14:39:47, 24576 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Keyboard Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_kbd
| Upper Filters: kbdclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 4/13/2008 20:13:20, 40840 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 4/13/2008 14:39:47, 24576 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Mouse Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_mou
| Upper Filters: mouclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 4/13/2008 20:13:20, 40840 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 4/13/2008 14:39:47, 23040 bytes

----------------------------
DirectPlay Service Providers
----------------------------
DirectPlay8 Modem Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
DirectPlay8 IPX Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
Internet TCP/IP Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpwsockx.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
IPX Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpwsockx.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
Modem Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpmodemx.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
Serial Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpmodemx.dll (5.03.2600.5512)

DirectPlay Voice Wizard Tests: Full Duplex: Passed, Half Duplex: Passed, Mic: Passed
DirectPlay Test Result: Not run
Registry: OK

-------------------
DirectPlay Adapters
-------------------
DirectPlay8 Modem Service Provider: Conexant HSF V92 56K RTAD Speakerphone PCI Modem
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider: COM1
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider: COM3
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider: Local Area Connection - IPv4 -

-----------------------
DirectPlay Voice Codecs
-----------------------
Voxware VR12 1.4kbit/s
Voxware SC06 6.4kbit/s
Voxware SC03 3.2kbit/s
MS-PCM 64 kbit/s
MS-ADPCM 32.8 kbit/s
Microsoft GSM 6.10 13 kbit/s
TrueSpeech(TM) 8.6 kbit/s

-------------------------
DirectPlay Lobbyable Apps
-------------------------

------------------------
Disk & DVD/CD-ROM Drives
------------------------
Drive: C:
Free Space: 29.1 GB
Total Space: 76.3 GB
File System: NTFS
Model: ST380013A

Drive: D:
Model: SAMSUNG CD-R/RW SW-240B
Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 14:40:46, 62976 bytes

--------------
System Devices
--------------
Name: Intel(R) 82801DB/DBM USB 2.0 Enhanced Host Controller - 24CD
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24CD&SUBSYS_01321028&REV_01\3&267A616A&0&EF
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 14:45:35, 30208 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 14:45:36, 143872 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 20:12:08, 74240 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 14:45:37, 59520 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\hccoin.dll, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 20:11:54, 7168 bytes

Name: Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24CB&SUBSYS_01321028&REV_01\3&267A616A&0&F9
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 14:40:29, 24960 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 14:40:30, 96512 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pciide.sys, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 8/18/2001 08:00:00, 3328 bytes

Name: Standard Universal PCI to USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24C7&SUBSYS_01321028&REV_01\3&267A616A&0&EA
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 14:45:35, 20608 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 14:45:36, 143872 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 20:12:08, 74240 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 14:45:37, 59520 bytes

Name: Standard Universal PCI to USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24C4&SUBSYS_01321028&REV_01\3&267A616A&0&E9
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 14:45:35, 20608 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 14:45:36, 143872 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 20:12:08, 74240 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 14:45:37, 59520 bytes

Name: Intel(R) 82801DB/DBM SMBus Controller - 24C3
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24C3&SUBSYS_01321028&REV_01\3&267A616A&0&FB
Driver: n/a

Name: Standard Universal PCI to USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24C2&SUBSYS_01321028&REV_01\3&267A616A&0&E8
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 14:45:35, 20608 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 14:45:36, 143872 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 20:12:08, 74240 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 14:45:37, 59520 bytes

Name: Intel(R) 82801DB LPC Interface Controller - 24C0
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24C0&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_01\3&267A616A&0&F8
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\isapnp.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 14:36:41, 37248 bytes

Name: Intel(R) 82801BA/CA PCI Bridge - 244E
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_244E&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_81\3&267A616A&0&F0
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) 82845 Processor to AGP Controller - 1A31
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1A31&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_11\3&267A616A&0&08
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\AGP440.SYS, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 14:36:38, 42368 bytes

Name: Intel(R) 82845 Processor to I/O Controller - 1A30
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1A30&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_11\3&267A616A&0&00
Driver: n/a

Name: Conexant HSF V92 56K RTAD Speakerphone PCI Modem
Device ID: PCI\VEN_14F1&DEV_2016&SUBSYS_021913E0&REV_01\4&2AF9ED5&0&08F0
Driver: C:\Program Files\CONEXANT\CNXT_MODEM_PCI_VEN_14F1&DEV_2016&SUBSYS_021913E0\hxfsetup.exe, 0.00.0000.0000 (English), 6/1/2001 23:00:56, 245760 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\amosnt.sys, 2.00.0001.0001 (English), 7/25/2001 17:56:48, 167309 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\basic2.sys, 2.00.0001.0001 (English), 7/18/2001 19:01:56, 77426 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\fallback.sys, 2.00.0001.0001 (English), 7/18/2001 19:04:04, 310899 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\faxnt.sys, 2.00.0001.0001 (English), 7/18/2001 19:05:26, 217019 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\fsksnt.sys, 2.00.0001.0001 (English), 7/18/2001 19:06:12, 127405 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\hsf_cnxt.sys, 5.00.0001.0001 (English), 7/25/2001 17:58:28, 584336 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\k56nt.sys, 2.00.0001.0001 (English), 7/18/2001 19:06:40, 426783 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\rksample.sys, 2.00.0001.0001 (English), 7/18/2001 19:01:38, 67654 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\soar.sys, 2.00.0001.0001 (English), 7/18/2001 18:58:10, 48494 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\spkpnt.sys, 2.00.0001.0001 (English), 7/18/2001 19:07:00, 80449 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\tonesnt.sys, 2.00.0001.0001 (English), 7/18/2001 19:04:26, 56607 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\v124nt.sys, 2.00.0001.0001 (English), 7/18/2001 19:01:20, 534125 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\del0219.cty, 7/25/2001 13:23:00, 119224 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\hsfinst.dll, 5.00.0001.0001 (English), 5/1/2001 12:01:10, 11562 bytes

Name: Creative Game Port
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1102&DEV_7002&SUBSYS_00201102&REV_07\4&2AF9ED5&0&11F0
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\gameenum.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 14:45:29, 10624 bytes

Name: Creative SB Live! Value (WDM)
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1102&DEV_0002&SUBSYS_80221102&REV_07\4&2AF9ED5&0&10F0
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ksuser.dll, 5.03.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 20:11:56, 4096 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ksproxy.ax, 5.03.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 20:12:42, 129536 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ks.sys, 5.03.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 15:16:36, 141056 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\drmk.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 14:45:14, 60160 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\portcls.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 15:19:41, 146048 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\stream.sys, 5.03.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 14:45:15, 49408 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\wdmaud.drv, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 20:12:45, 23552 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\emu10k1f.sys, 5.12.0001.3511 (English), 9/13/2001 14:09:48, 777088 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\2gmgsmt.sf2, 12/15/1998 12:47:06, 2090170 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\sfman32.dll, 4.06.0000.3301 (English), 7/11/2001 07:41:52, 51200 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\devldr32.exe, 1.00.0000.0022 (English), 8/31/2001 09:44:30, 25600 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\sblfx.dll, 5.12.0001.3210 (English), 2/20/2001 21:00:00, 495616 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctwdm32.dll, 5.00.0000.2003 (English), 7/11/2001 07:35:06, 3584 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\devcon32.dll, 4.06.0000.0658 (English), 8/4/2001 09:03:34, 352256 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\a3d.dll, 80.00.0000.0003 (English), 10/14/1998 12:03:00, 59392 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\sfman.sys, 4.10.0000.3302 (English), 8/31/2001 09:37:58, 36992 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ctlface.sys, 5.12.0001.2110 (English), 7/11/2001 07:34:52, 6912 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\eapci2m.ecw, 1/21/1999 13:31:36, 2259070 bytes

Name: Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethernet NIC
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10EC&DEV_8139&SUBSYS_000113E0&REV_10\4&2AF9ED5&0&00F0
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\RTL8139.sys, 5.398.0613.2003 (English), 8/4/2004 01:31:32, 20992 bytes

Name: NVIDIA GeForce4 MX 420
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0172&SUBSYS_015A10DE&REV_A3\4&2D478306&0&0008
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\nv4_mini.sys, 6.14.0010.5216 (English), 10/6/2003 14:16:00, 1550043 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvinstnt.dll, 6.14.0010.5216 (English), 10/6/2003 14:16:00, 131072 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe, 6.14.0010.5216 (English), 10/6/2003 14:16:00, 81920 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvcod.dll, 10/6/2003 14:16:00, 27136 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nv4_disp.dll, 6.14.0010.5216 (English), 10/6/2003 14:16:00, 4246528 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvoglnt.dll, 6.14.0010.5216 (English), 10/6/2003 14:16:00, 3551232 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvcpl.dll, 6.14.0010.5216 (English), 10/6/2003 14:16:00, 5058560 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvmctray.dll, 6.14.0010.5216 (English), 10/6/2003 14:16:00, 49152 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nview.dll, 6.14.0010.5216 (English), 10/6/2003 14:16:00, 1126400 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvwddi.dll, 6.14.0010.5216 (English), 10/6/2003 14:16:00, 35328 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvappbar.exe, 6.14.0010.5216 (English), 10/6/2003 14:16:00, 393216 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvwdmcpl.dll, 6.14.0010.5216 (English), 10/6/2003 14:16:00, 1470537 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvshell.dll, 6.14.0010.5216 (English), 10/6/2003 14:16:00, 430152 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvtuicpl.cpl, 6.14.0010.5216 (English), 10/6/2003 14:16:00, 73728 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nwiz.exe, 6.14.0010.5216 (English), 10/6/2003 14:16:00, 741376 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nviewimg.dll, 6.14.0010.5216 (English), 10/6/2003 14:16:00, 552960 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\keystone.exe, 6.14.0010.5216 (English), 10/6/2003 14:16:00, 290816 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvnt4cpl.dll, 6.14.0010.5216 (English), 10/6/2003 14:16:00, 225280 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\help\nvcpl.hlp, 10/6/2003 14:16:00, 65413 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\help\nvwcplen.hlp, 10/6/2003 14:16:00, 35984 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\nview\generic.tvp, 10/6/2003 14:16:00, 30902 bytes

------------------
DirectX Components
------------------
ddraw.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:11:51 279552 bytes
ddrawex.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:11:51 27136 bytes
dxapi.sys: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 05:00:00 10496 bytes
d3d8.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:11:51 1179648 bytes
d3d8thk.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:11:51 8192 bytes
d3d9.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:11:51 1689088 bytes
d3dim.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 05:00:00 436224 bytes
d3dim700.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:11:51 824320 bytes
d3dramp.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 05:00:00 590336 bytes
d3drm.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 05:00:00 350208 bytes
d3dxof.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 05:00:00 47616 bytes
d3dpmesh.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 05:00:00 34816 bytes
dplay.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 English Final Retail 8/18/2001 08:00:00 33040 bytes
dplayx.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:11:52 229888 bytes
dpmodemx.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:11:52 23552 bytes
dpwsock.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 English Final Retail 8/18/2001 08:00:00 42768 bytes
dpwsockx.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:11:52 57344 bytes
dplaysvr.exe: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:12:17 29696 bytes
dpnsvr.exe: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:12:17 17920 bytes
dpnet.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:11:52 375296 bytes
dpnlobby.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:09:20 3072 bytes
dpnaddr.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:09:19 3072 bytes
dpvoice.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:11:52 212480 bytes
dpvsetup.exe: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:12:18 83456 bytes
dpvvox.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:11:52 116736 bytes
dpvacm.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:11:52 21504 bytes
dpnhpast.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:11:52 35328 bytes
dpnhupnp.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:11:52 60928 bytes
dpserial.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 English Final Retail 8/18/2001 08:00:00 53520 bytes
dinput.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:11:52 158720 bytes
dinput8.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:11:52 181760 bytes
dimap.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 05:00:00 44032 bytes
diactfrm.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 05:00:00 467968 bytes
joy.cpl: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:12:41 68608 bytes
gcdef.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 05:00:00 223232 bytes
pid.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:12:02 35328 bytes
gameenum.sys: 5.01.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 14:45:29 10624 bytes
hidgame.sys: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/17/2001 15:02:32 8576 bytes
dsound.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:11:52 367616 bytes
dsound3d.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:11:52 1293824 bytes
dswave.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:11:52 19456 bytes
dsdmo.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:11:52 181248 bytes
dsdmoprp.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:11:52 71680 bytes
dmusic.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:11:52 104448 bytes
dmband.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:11:52 28672 bytes
dmcompos.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:11:52 61440 bytes
dmime.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:11:52 181248 bytes
dmloader.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:11:52 35840 bytes
dmstyle.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:11:52 105984 bytes
dmsynth.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:11:52 103424 bytes
dmscript.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:11:52 82432 bytes
system.dll: 1.01.4322.2490 English Final Retail 10/21/2011 09:17:54 1232896 bytes
dx7vb.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:11:52 619008 bytes
dx8vb.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:11:52 1227264 bytes
dxdiagn.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:11:52 2113536 bytes
mfc40.dll: 4.01.0000.6151 English Beta Retail 9/18/2010 02:53:25 954368 bytes
mfc42.dll: 6.02.8081.0000 English Final Retail 2/8/2011 09:33:55 978944 bytes
wsock32.dll: 5.01.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:12:10 22528 bytes
amstream.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:11:49 70656 bytes
devenum.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:11:51 59904 bytes
dxmasf.dll: 6.04.0009.1133 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:11:52 498742 bytes
mciqtz.drv: 4.00.0096.0729 English Final Retail 8/17/1998 05:21:54 11776 bytes
mciqtz32.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:11:56 35328 bytes
mpg2splt.ax: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:12:42 148992 bytes
msdmo.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:11:59 14336 bytes
encapi.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:11:53 20480 bytes
qasf.dll: 11.00.5721.5145 English Final Retail 10/18/2006 21:47:18 211456 bytes
qcap.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:12:03 192512 bytes
qdv.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:12:03 279040 bytes
qdvd.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:12:03 386048 bytes
qedit.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:12:03 562176 bytes
qedwipes.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 13:21:32 733696 bytes
quartz.dll: 6.05.2600.5933 English Final Retail 2/5/2010 14:27:45 1291776 bytes
quartz.vxd: Final Retail 8/17/1998 05:21:56 5672 bytes
strmdll.dll: 4.01.0000.3938 English Final Retail 8/26/2009 04:00:21 247326 bytes
vidx16.dll: 0.00.0000.0000 English Final Retail 8/17/1998 05:21:56 10240 bytes
iac25_32.ax: 2.00.0005.0053 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:12:42 199680 bytes
ir41_32.ax: 4.51.0016.0003 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:12:42 848384 bytes
ir41_qc.dll: 4.30.0062.0002 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:11:55 120320 bytes
ir41_qcx.dll: 4.30.0064.0001 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:11:55 338432 bytes
ir50_32.dll: 5.2562.0015.0055 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:11:55 755200 bytes
ir50_qc.dll: 5.00.0063.0048 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:11:55 200192 bytes
ir50_qcx.dll: 5.00.0064.0048 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:11:55 183808 bytes
ivfsrc.ax: 5.10.0002.0051 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:12:42 154624 bytes
mswebdvd.dll: 6.05.2600.5857 English Final Retail 8/5/2009 05:01:48 204800 bytes
ks.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 15:16:36 141056 bytes
ksproxy.ax: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:12:42 129536 bytes
ksuser.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:11:56 4096 bytes
stream.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 14:45:15 49408 bytes
mspclock.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 14:39:50 5376 bytes
mspqm.sys: 5.01.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 14:39:51 4992 bytes
mskssrv.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 14:39:52 7552 bytes
swenum.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 14:39:53 4352 bytes
mstee.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 14:39:50 5504 bytes
bdaplgin.ax: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:12:42 18432 bytes
bdasup.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 14:46:21 11776 bytes
msdvbnp.ax: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:12:42 56832 bytes
psisdecd.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:12:03 363520 bytes
psisrndr.ax: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:12:42 33280 bytes
ipsink.ax: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:12:42 16384 bytes
mpeg2data.ax: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:12:42 118272 bytes
ndisip.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 14:46:22 10880 bytes
mpe.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 14:46:22 15232 bytes
streamip.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 14:46:21 15232 bytes
msvidctl.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:12:01 1428992 bytes
slip.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 14:46:23 11136 bytes
nabtsfec.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 14:46:25 85248 bytes
ccdecode.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 14:46:23 17024 bytes
vbisurf.ax: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:12:42 30208 bytes
msyuv.dll: 5.03.2600.5908 English Final Retail 11/27/2009 13:11:44 17920 bytes
kstvtune.ax: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:12:42 61952 bytes
ksxbar.ax: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:12:42 43008 bytes
kswdmcap.ax: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:12:42 91136 bytes
vfwwdm32.dll: 5.01.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:12:08 53760 bytes
wstcodec.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 14:46:24 19200 bytes
wstdecod.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:12:10 50688 bytes
msdv.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 14:46:09 51200 bytes

------------------
DirectShow Filters
------------------

WDM Streaming VBI Codecs:
NABTS/FEC VBI Codec,0x00200000,2,1,,5.03.2600.5512
CC Decoder,0x00200000,2,1,,5.03.2600.5512
WST Codec,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512

DirectShow Filters:
WMAudio Decoder DMO,0x00800800,1,1,,
WMAPro over S/PDIF DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMA Voice Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
Mpeg4s Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMV Screen decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMVideo Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg43 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg4 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMT MuxDeMux Filter,0x00200000,0,0,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Full Screen Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
WMT VIH2 Fix,0x00200000,1,1,WLXVAFilt.dll",
Record Queue,0x00200000,1,1,WLXVAFilt.dll",
WMT Switch Filter,0x00200000,1,1,WLXVAFilt.dll",
WMT Virtual Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,WLXVAFilt.dll",
WMT DV Extract,0x00200000,1,1,WLXVAFilt.dll",
WMT Virtual Source,0x00200000,0,1,WLXVAFilt.dll",
WMT Sample Information Filter,0x00200000,1,1,WLXVAFilt.dll",
DV Muxer,0x00400000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.5512
SB MP3 Writer,0x00200000,1,0,,
Color Space Converter,0x00400001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
WM ASF Reader,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmpsrcwp.dll,11.00.5721.5145
AVI Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
WMT AudioAnalyzer,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
VGA 16 Color Ditherer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
Indeo® video 5.10 Compression Filter,0x00200000,1,1,ir50_32.dll,5.2562.0015.0055
Windows Media Audio Decoder,0x00800001,1,1,msadds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
AC3 Parser Filter,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.2600.5512
WMT Format Conversion,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
StreamBufferSink,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,
WMT Black Frame Generator,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
MJPEG Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
Indeo® video 5.10 Decompression Filter,0x00640000,1,1,ir50_32.dll,5.2562.0015.0055
WMT Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Microsoft Screen Video Decompressor,0x00800000,1,1,msscds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
MPEG-I Stream Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
SAMI (CC) Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
MPEG Layer-3 Decoder,0x00810000,1,1,l3codecx.ax,1.06.0000.0052
MPEG-2 Splitter,0x005fffff,1,0,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.2600.5512
Internal LMRT Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,LMRTREND.dll,6.00.0004.0827
MP4 Source,0x00600000,0,0,MP4Splitter.ax,1.00.0000.0002
ACELP.net Sipro Lab Audio Decoder,0x00800001,1,1,acelpdec.ax,1.04.0000.0000
Render Dib New,0x00200000,1,1,ezrgb24.ax,1.00.0000.0000
WMS Filter,0x00400000,0,1,CTWMSFLT.dll,1.10.0000.0000
Internal Script Command Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
MPEG Audio Decoder,0x03680001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
File Source (Netshow URL),0x00400000,0,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ACDFX Filter,0x00200000,1,1,ACDFX.ax,2.00.0001.0027
TrueMotion 2.0 Decompressor,0x00600001,1,1,tm20dec.ax,1.00.0000.0001
WMT Import Filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
DV Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Bitmap Generate,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Windows Media Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,wmvds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
Video Mixing Renderer 9,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,
Windows Media Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,wmv8ds32.ax,8.00.0000.4000
WMT VIH2 Fix,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Record Queue,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
ACDWaterMark,0x00200000,1,1,ACDWaterMark.ax,2.00.0000.0001
HP VTK MPEG-1 Encoder,0x00200000,3,3,hpqvtk01.dll,100.00.0128.0000
MP4 Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,MP4Splitter.ax,1.00.0000.0002
Windows Media Multiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASX file Parser,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASX v.2 file Parser,0x00600000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
NSC file Parser,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ACM Wrapper,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
CoreAAC Audio Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,,
Windows Media source filter,0x00600000,0,2,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
Video Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
Frame Eater,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
MPEG-2 Video Stream Analyzer,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,
Line 21 Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Video Port Manager,0x00600000,2,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
WST Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,wstdecod.dll,5.03.2600.5512
Video Renderer,0x00400000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
File Writer,0x00200000,1,0,WLXVAFilt.dll",
HP VTK Rotate Filter,0x00200000,1,1,hpqvtk01.dll,100.00.0128.0000
WM ASF Writer,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
WMT Sample Information Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
VBI Surface Allocator,0x00600000,1,1,vbisurf.ax,5.03.2600.5512
Microsoft MPEG-4 Video Decompressor,0x00800000,1,1,mpg4ds32.ax,8.00.0000.4504
File writer,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
SB MP3 Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,,
WMT Log Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WMT Virtual Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WAV Dest,0x00000000,0,0,,
DVD Navigator,0x00200000,0,2,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Overlay Mixer2,0x00400000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Cutlist File Source,0x00200000,0,1,qcut.dll,6.00.0002.0902
AVI Draw,0x00600064,9,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
.RAM file Parser,0x00600000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
WMT DirectX Transform Wrapper,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
G.711 Codec,0x00200000,1,1,g711codc.ax,5.01.2600.0000
MPEG-2 Demultiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.2600.5512
DV Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Indeo® audio software,0x00500000,1,1,iac25_32.ax,2.00.0005.0053
ACDEncodeRM,0x00200000,2,0,ACDEncodeRM.ax,2.00.0000.0027
Windows Media Update Filter,0x00400000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
AC3 Source Filter,0x00400000,0,1,AC3Filt.dll,1.00.0002.0000
ASF DIB Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF ACM Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF ICM Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF URL Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF JPEG Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF DJPEG Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF embedded stuff Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
9x8Resize,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WIA Stream Snapshot Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wiasf.ax,1.00.0000.0000
HP VTK Frame Grabber Filter,0x00200000,1,1,hpqvtk01.dll,100.00.0128.0000
URL StreamRenderer,0x00600000,1,0,LMRTREND.dll,6.00.0004.0827
Lava Filter,0x00200000,1,1,CTOozicFt.dll,1.01.0000.0000
Allocator Fix,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
SampleGrabber,0x00200000,1,1,qedit.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Null Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,qedit.dll,6.05.2600.5512
WMT Virtual Source,0x00200000,0,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x005fffff,1,0,mpeg2data.ax,
IVF source filter,0x00600000,0,1,ivfsrc.ax,5.10.0002.0051
WMT Interlacer,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
StreamBufferSource,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,
Smart Tee,0x00200000,1,2,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Overlay Mixer,0x00200000,0,0,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.5512
AVI Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
Ulead MPEG Splitter,0x00000000,0,0,,
Ulead MPEG Muxer,0x00000000,0,0,,
Uncompressed Domain Shot Detection Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
AVI/WAV File Source,0x00400000,0,2,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
MPEG4 Video Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,MP4Splitter.ax,1.00.0000.0002
QuickTime Movie Parser,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
Wave Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
MIDI Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
Multi-file Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
Lyric Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
File stream renderer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
XML Playlist,0x00400000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
HP VTK Resize Filter,0x00200000,1,1,hpqvtk01.dll,100.00.0128.0000
NVF Filter,0x00400000,0,1,CTNvfFlt.dll,1.00.0000.0000
ACDEncodeQT,0x00200000,0,0,ACDEncodeQT.ax,1.00.0000.0037
AVI Mux,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
MPEG4 Video Source,0x00600000,0,0,MP4Splitter.ax,1.00.0000.0002
Line 21 Decoder 2,0x00600002,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
File Source (Async.),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
File Source (URL),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
WMT DV Extract,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
PVTimeScale Plugin,0x00200000,1,1,Amsdspvt.dll,1.00.0000.0001
WMT Switch Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WMT Volume,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Stretch Video,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Windows Media Pad VU Data Grabber,0x00600000,1,0,wmmfilt.dll,1.01.2427.0000
Infinite Pin Tee Filter,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00200000,1,0,psisrndr.ax,6.05.2600.5512
QT Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
ShotBoundaryDet,0x00200000,1,1,wmmfilt.dll,1.01.2427.0000
MPEG Video Decoder,0x40000001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
Indeo® video 4.4 Decompression Filter,0x00640000,1,1,ir41_32.ax,4.51.0016.0003
Indeo® video 4.4 Compression Filter,0x00200000,1,1,ir41_32.ax,4.51.0016.0003

WDM Streaming Tee/Splitter Devices:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512

WDM Streaming Data Transforms:
Microsoft Kernel Acoustic Echo Canceller,0x00200000,2,2,,5.03.2600.5512
Microsoft Kernel GS Wavetable Synthesizer,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512
Microsoft Kernel DLS Synthesizer,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512
Microsoft Kernel DRM Audio Descrambler,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512

Video Compressors:
WMVideo Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo8 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MSScreen encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo9 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MSScreen 9 encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
DV Video Encoder,0x00200000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Indeo® video 5.10 Compression Filter,0x00100000,1,1,ir50_32.dll,5.2562.0015.0055
MJPEG Compressor,0x00200000,0,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
ACDV 2.0.1,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Cinepak Codec by Radius,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Intel 4:2:0 Video V2.50,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Intel Indeo(R) Video R3.2,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Intel Indeo® Video 4.5,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Indeo® video 5.10,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Intel IYUV codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Microsoft H.261 Video Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Microsoft H.263 Video Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Microsoft RLE,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Microsoft Video 1,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512

Audio Compressors:
WMA Voice Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WM Speech Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMAudio Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
IAC2,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
IMA ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
PCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
Microsoft ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
ACELP.net,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
DSP Group TrueSpeech(TM),0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
Windows Media Audio V1,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
Windows Media Audio V2,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
GSM 6.10,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
Microsoft G.723.1,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
CCITT A-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
CCITT u-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
MPEG Layer-3,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933

Audio Capture Sources:
SB Live! Wave Device,0x00200000,0,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Modem #2 Line Record,0x00200000,0,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512

Midi Renderers:
A: SB Live! MIDI Synth,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
B: SB Live! MIDI Synth,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
Default MidiOut Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
SB Live! MIDI UART,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
SB Live! Soft Synth,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933

WDM Streaming Capture Devices:
,0x00000000,0,0,,
,0x00000000,0,0,,
,0x00000000,0,0,,
SB Live! MIDI UART,0x00200000,3,2,,5.03.2600.5512
SB Live! Wave Device,0x00200000,3,2,,5.03.2600.5512

WDM Streaming Rendering Devices:
A: SB Live! MIDI Synth,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512
B: SB Live! MIDI Synth,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512
SB Live! Soft Synth,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512
SB Live! MIDI UART,0x00200000,3,2,,5.03.2600.5512
SB Live! Wave Device,0x00200000,3,2,,5.03.2600.5512

BDA Rendering Filters:
BDA IP Sink,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512

BDA Network Providers:
Microsoft ATSC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,msdvbnp.ax,6.05.2600.5512
Microsoft DVBC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,msdvbnp.ax,
Microsoft DVBS Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,msdvbnp.ax,6.05.2600.5512
Microsoft DVBT Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,msdvbnp.ax,

BDA Transport Information Renderers:
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00600000,1,0,psisrndr.ax,6.05.2600.5512
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x00600000,1,0,mpeg2data.ax,

WDM Streaming Mixer Devices:
Microsoft Kernel Wave Audio Mixer,0x00200000,2,2,,5.03.2600.5512

BDA CP/CA Filters:
Decrypt/Tag,0x00600000,1,0,encdec.dll,
Encrypt/Tag,0x00200000,0,0,encdec.dll,
XDS Codec,0x00200000,0,0,encdec.dll,

WDM Streaming Communication Transforms:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512

Audio Renderers:
SB Live! Wave Device,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
Default DirectSound Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
Default WaveOut Device,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
DirectSound: Modem #2 Line Playback (emulated),0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
DirectSound: SB Live! Wave Device,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
Modem #2 Line Playback,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933

WDM Streaming System Devices:
A: SB Live! MIDI Synth,0x00200000,10,2,,5.03.2600.5512
B: SB Live! MIDI Synth,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512
SB Live! Soft Synth,0x00200000,3,2,,5.03.2600.5512
SB Live! MIDI UART,0x00200000,12,2,,5.03.2600.5512
SB Live! Wave Device,0x00200000,12,2,,5.03.2600.5512

BDA Receiver Components:
BDA Slip De-Framer,0x00600000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

It's there:


> Disk & DVD/CD-ROM Drives
> ------------------------
> Drive: C:
> Free Space: 29.1 GB
> ...


So that's good. Let's see if Roxio detects it now.


----------



## dgp1939 (Oct 9, 2003)

Yes, I noticed the presence in the Notepad printout. Tried to build a CD Project using Roxio. When I clicked on RECORD, an error message popped up indicating that "There are no supported CD Recorders available, etc., etc.

I still have the installation disk that came with the computer in 2002. It is for Roxio Easy CD Creator 5.2.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I think it may have been upgrading to IE8 that broke your legacy Easy CD Creator 5.2. If you have the CD and the key necessary to reinstall it then I would uninstall it and reinstall it and then go to the Roxio site and get the 5.3.5.10 updater for it followed by the patch, if needed, as explained at the following link:

http://forums.support.roxio.com/topic/32401-installing-ecdc-version-5-in-xp/


----------



## dgp1939 (Oct 9, 2003)

Before we go there, the CD has gone missing again. Also gone from dskdiag, which I ran again. I had (foolishly?) tried to copy a bunch of files to a CD from My Computer. I think they were copied. Just shut the machine down completely and then rebooted again with no luck. Just read the old thread by Brandon. If I try to go and get the Roxio updates from the Roxio software, it tries to use I.E. to get to it. I tried that just before I noticed the drive was again missing. Will uninstall Roxio and run my install disk. and let you know the result.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Sounds good.


----------



## dgp1939 (Oct 9, 2003)

Duhhh! If there's no CD-ROM Drive, we can't reload the software. Looks like we have to back up a page or so and do whatever we did to get it back the last time. If only I could remember what that was. I'm not confused, just intellectually challenged!


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Run the vbs file on your desktop (per post no. 82).


----------



## dgp1939 (Oct 9, 2003)

Ran it 3 times. No show. Will leave the computer shut off overnight and see if it is there when I reboot in the AM.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Maybe it was the regfix then please export this key again:

Go to *Start *- *Run *and copy and paste the following:

*regedit /e C:\lookCD.txt "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Cdrom"*

You won't see anything happen and it will only take a second. You will find the report it creates at C:\lookCD.txt. Please open it in Notepad and then copy and paste the report here.


----------



## dgp1939 (Oct 9, 2003)

Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Cdrom]
"DependOnGroup"=hex(7):53,00,43,00,53,00,49,00,20,00,6d,00,69,00,6e,00,69,00,\
70,00,6f,00,72,00,74,00,00,00,00,00
"ErrorControl"=dword:00000001
"Group"="SCSI CDROM Class"
"Start"=dword:00000001
"Tag"=dword:00000002
"Type"=dword:00000001
"DisplayName"="CD-ROM Driver"
"ImagePath"=hex(2):53,00,79,00,73,00,74,00,65,00,6d,00,33,00,32,00,5c,00,44,00,\
52,00,49,00,56,00,45,00,52,00,53,00,5c,00,63,00,64,00,72,00,6f,00,6d,00,2e,\
00,73,00,79,00,73,00,00,00
"AutoRun"=dword:00000001
"AutoRunAlwaysDisable"=hex(7):4e,00,45,00,43,00,20,00,20,00,20,00,20,00,20,00,\
4d,00,42,00,52,00,2d,00,37,00,20,00,20,00,20,00,00,00,4e,00,45,00,43,00,20,\
00,20,00,20,00,20,00,20,00,4d,00,42,00,52,00,2d,00,37,00,2e,00,34,00,20,00,\
00,00,50,00,49,00,4f,00,4e,00,45,00,45,00,52,00,20,00,43,00,48,00,41,00,4e,\
00,47,00,52,00,20,00,44,00,52,00,4d,00,2d,00,31,00,38,00,30,00,34,00,58,00,\
00,00,50,00,49,00,4f,00,4e,00,45,00,45,00,52,00,20,00,43,00,44,00,2d,00,52,\
00,4f,00,4d,00,20,00,44,00,52,00,4d,00,2d,00,36,00,33,00,32,00,34,00,58,00,\
00,00,50,00,49,00,4f,00,4e,00,45,00,45,00,52,00,20,00,43,00,44,00,2d,00,52,\
00,4f,00,4d,00,20,00,44,00,52,00,4d,00,2d,00,36,00,32,00,34,00,58,00,20,00,\
00,00,54,00,4f,00,52,00,69,00,53,00,41,00,4e,00,20,00,43,00,44,00,2d,00,52,\
00,4f,00,4d,00,20,00,43,00,44,00,52,00,5f,00,43,00,33,00,36,00,00,00,00,00

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Cdrom\Enum]
"Count"=dword:00000000
"NextInstance"=dword:00000000
"INITSTARTFAILED"=dword:00000001


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Run the Fixdgp.reg file again by double-clicking on the file on your desktop (see post no. 78). Then reboot the machine and see if the CD drive reappears. If not then run the vbs file again and reboot (rather than a restart do a complete shutdown and startup each time please).


----------



## dgp1939 (Oct 9, 2003)

Can this be taking us in a circular path? If the drive is returned and I go to Roxio for the downloads, will it delete the drive again? I can live without Roxio because My Computer has a copy files to CD function. I think I'll do as you suggest and see what happens. I'll stay away from the Roxio software until we have a better feel for what's happening.


----------



## dgp1939 (Oct 9, 2003)

Ran the fixdgp file and rebooted with no luck. Ran the .vbs and rebooted with no luck. Will shut off the unit overnight and see what pops tomorrow. Also, after restarting the first time, got a pale blue screen that said CHKDISK was scheduled. It ran and then the rebooting completed.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

dgp1939 said:


> Can this be taking us in a circular path? If the drive is returned and I go to Roxio for the downloads, will it delete the drive again? I can live without Roxio because My Computer has a copy files to CD function. I think I'll do as you suggest and see what happens. I'll stay away from the Roxio software until we have a better feel for what's happening.


I'm not sure. What is the current status? Is the drive showing up in My Computer?

Also, please post the chkdsk log. To view results log:

Go to *Start *- *Run *and type in *eventvwr.msc*, and hit enter.
When Event Viewer opens, click on "Application", then scroll
down to "Winlogon" and double-click on it to open it up. This is the log
created after running chkdsk. Click on the icon that looks like two pieces of paper to copy it and then paste it here please.


----------



## dgp1939 (Oct 9, 2003)

Restarted this Am and checked My Computer. No Drive D. Checked in Start > Control Panel > Disc Detector, no Drive shown. In Device Manager, no CD-ROM shows. Below is the info you requested.

Checking file system on C:
The type of the file system is NTFS.

A disk check has been scheduled.
Windows will now check the disk. 
Cleaning up minor inconsistencies on the drive.
Cleaning up 474 unused index entries from index $SII of file 0x9.
Cleaning up 474 unused index entries from index $SDH of file 0x9.
Cleaning up 474 unused security descriptors.
CHKDSK is verifying Usn Journal...
Usn Journal verification completed.
CHKDSK discovered free space marked as allocated in the
master file table (MFT) bitmap.
Windows has made corrections to the file system.

78140128 KB total disk space.
47827780 KB in 165311 files.
57012 KB in 16345 indexes.
0 KB in bad sectors.
450196 KB in use by the system.
65536 KB occupied by the log file.
29805140 KB available on disk.

4096 bytes in each allocation unit.
19535032 total allocation units on disk.
7451285 allocation units available on disk.

Internal Info:
70 1b 04 00 a4 c5 02 00 fd 5d 03 00 00 00 00 00 p........]......
cd 46 00 00 05 00 00 00 6b 0c 00 00 00 00 00 00 .F......k.......
7a b3 7b 0b 00 00 00 00 e2 7e 07 b0 00 00 00 00 z.{......~......
48 05 e7 1b 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 H...............
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 e8 b2 52 e4 00 00 00 00 ..........R.....
99 9e 36 00 00 00 00 00 a0 38 07 00 bf 85 02 00 ..6......8......
00 00 00 00 00 10 2d 67 0b 00 00 00 d9 3f 00 00 ......-g.....?..

Windows has finished checking your disk.
Please wait while your computer restarts.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Please remove ComboFix by dragging it to the Recycle Bin and then grab the latest version, run a new scan and post the new log.

Please visit *Combofix Guide & Instructions * for instructions for installing the recovery console and downloading and running ComboFix.

The only thing different from the instructions there is that when downloading and saving the ComboFix.exe I would like you to rename it to puppy.exe please.


----------



## dgp1939 (Oct 9, 2003)

Got an error message from TSG that the upload was too long. Will have to paste it in manageable "chapters"

.Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition 5.1.2600.3.1252.1.1033.18.255.9 [GMT -4:00]
Running from: c:\documents and settings\Don\My Documents\Downloads\Puppy.exe
AV: PC Cleaners *Disabled/Updated* {737A8864-C2D9-4337-B49A-B5E35815B9BB}
.
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((( Files Created from 2011-09-28 to 2011-10-31 )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
2011-10-30 10:54 . 2011-10-31 11:03	--------	d-----w-	C:\Juststuff9
2011-10-25 21:03 . 2011-10-25 21:03	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\Microsoft Sync Framework
2011-10-25 20:58 . 2011-10-25 20:58	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\PreEmptive Solutions
2011-10-25 20:44 . 2011-10-25 20:44	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\Microsoft ASP.NET
2011-10-25 20:24 . 2011-10-25 20:24	--------	d-----w-	c:\windows\symbols
2011-10-25 20:22 . 2011-10-25 20:31	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\Microsoft F#
2011-10-25 20:22 . 2011-10-25 20:27	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\HTML Help Workshop
2011-10-24 12:34 . 2011-10-26 18:43	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\Don\Application Data\codeblocks
2011-10-24 12:32 . 2011-10-24 12:34	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\CodeBlocks
2011-10-23 18:46 . 2011-10-23 18:46	--------	d-----w-	C:\Jeff CD
2011-10-23 16:50 . 2011-10-23 16:50	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\Microsoft Synchronization Services
2011-10-23 16:50 . 2011-10-23 16:50	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\Microsoft SQL Server Compact Edition
2011-10-23 16:49 . 2011-10-23 16:49	112832	----a-w-	c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Microsoft\VCExpress\10.0\1033\ResourceCache.dll
2011-10-23 16:43 . 2011-10-23 16:43	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\Microsoft Help Viewer
2011-10-23 16:43 . 2011-10-25 20:58	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\Microsoft Visual Studio 10.0
2011-10-22 20:25 . 2011-10-22 20:25	--------	d-----w-	C:\_OTS
2011-10-21 12:40 . 2011-06-24 14:10	139656	-c----w-	c:\windows\system32\dllcache\rdpwd.sys
2011-10-21 12:40 . 2011-07-08 14:02	10496	-c----w-	c:\windows\system32\dllcache\ndistapi.sys
2011-10-21 12:39 . 2011-04-21 13:37	105472	-c----w-	c:\windows\system32\dllcache\mup.sys
2011-10-21 12:36 . 2010-11-02 15:17	40960	-c----w-	c:\windows\system32\dllcache\ndproxy.sys
2011-10-21 12:36 . 2010-10-11 14:59	45568	-c----w-	c:\windows\system32\dllcache\wab.exe
2011-10-21 12:35 . 2011-02-08 13:33	978944	-c----w-	c:\windows\system32\dllcache\mfc42.dll
2011-10-21 12:35 . 2010-09-18 06:53	953856	-c----w-	c:\windows\system32\dllcache\mfc40u.dll
2011-10-21 12:34 . 2010-08-23 16:12	617472	-c----w-	c:\windows\system32\dllcache\comctl32.dll
2011-10-20 20:23 . 2011-10-20 20:23	--------	d-----w-	c:\windows\system32\scripting
2011-10-20 20:23 . 2011-10-20 20:23	--------	d-----w-	c:\windows\l2schemas
2011-10-20 20:23 . 2011-10-20 20:23	--------	d-----w-	c:\windows\system32\en
2011-10-07 13:03 . 2011-10-07 13:03	--------	d-----w-	C:\Dell
2011-10-07 12:53 . 2011-10-07 12:55	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\Don\Local Settings\Application Data\Deployment
2011-10-03 14:18 . 2001-08-17 17:28	871388	-c--a-w-	c:\windows\system32\dllcache\bcmdm.sys
2011-10-03 14:17 . 2001-08-17 16:49	10240	-c--a-w-	c:\windows\system32\dllcache\atipcxxx.sys
2011-10-03 14:05 . 2001-08-17 18:07	101888	-c--a-w-	c:\windows\system32\dllcache\adpu160m.sys
2011-10-03 14:04 . 2001-08-17 18:56	66048	-c--a-w-	c:\windows\system32\dllcache\s3legacy.dll
.
.
.
(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Find3M Report ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
2011-10-25 21:24 . 2009-12-27 16:48	2377696	----a-w-	c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Microsoft\VisualStudio\10.0\1033\ResourceCache.dll
2011-10-25 20:41 . 2009-12-27 16:48	18368	----a-w-	c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Microsoft\VSA\9.0\1033\ResourceCache.dll
2011-09-28 14:41 . 2005-08-27 16:50	5356304	----a-w-	c:\windows\uninst.exe
2011-09-27 12:06 . 2011-09-26 18:33	23624	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\hitmanpro35.sys
2011-09-26 18:47 . 2011-09-26 18:47	12872	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\bootdelete.exe
2011-09-26 15:41 . 2009-10-07 07:17	611328	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\uiautomationcore.dll
2011-09-26 15:41 . 2001-08-18 12:00	220160	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\oleacc.dll
2011-09-26 15:41 . 2001-08-18 12:00	20480	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\oleaccrc.dll
2011-09-09 09:12 . 2002-09-23 19:10	599040	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\crypt32.dll
2011-09-06 13:20 . 2001-08-18 12:00	1858944	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\win32k.sys
2011-08-22 23:48 . 2004-01-08 19:23	916480	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\wininet.dll
2011-08-22 23:48 . 2001-08-18 12:00	43520	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\licmgr10.dll
2011-08-22 23:48 . 2001-08-18 12:00	1469440	------w-	c:\windows\system32\inetcpl.cpl
2011-08-22 11:56 . 2004-08-04 05:59	385024	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\html.iec
2011-08-17 13:49 . 2001-08-18 12:00	138496	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\afd.sys
2010-09-19 18:37 . 2010-09-19 18:37	185640	----a-w-	c:\program files\XvidSetup.exe
2010-05-07 16:10 . 2010-05-07 16:10	4007544	----a-w-	c:\program files\pdf-to-word-converter.exe
2010-02-27 21:18 . 2010-02-27 21:18	0	----a-w-	c:\program files\Silverlight.exe
2009-12-28 19:21 . 2009-12-28 19:21	2728440	----a-w-	c:\program files\vcsetup.exe
2009-12-27 15:08 . 2009-12-27 15:09	4621632	----a-w-	c:\program files\vs_proweb.exe
2008-08-31 12:53 . 2008-08-06 21:27	3520552	----a-w-	c:\program files\procexp.exe
2008-04-05 15:19 . 2008-04-05 15:18	7036642	----a-w-	c:\program files\AID_Personal_Setup.exe
2008-04-05 14:57 . 2008-04-05 14:56	5660000	----a-w-	c:\program files\labelm.exe
2008-04-02 20:11 . 2008-04-02 20:11	7042688	----a-w-	c:\program files\AID_Enterprise_Setup.exe
2008-04-02 16:07 . 2008-04-02 16:14	23510720	----a-w-	c:\program files\DotNetfx.exe
2008-04-02 16:01 . 2008-04-02 16:01	22646046	----a-w-	c:\program files\easycardcreator_free_setup.exe
2005-08-23 14:22 . 2005-08-26 15:33	10488666	-c--a-w-	c:\program files\dwizen.exe
2005-07-15 17:23 . 2005-07-15 17:23	334	-c--a-w-	c:\program files\layout.bin
2003-03-26 13:52 . 2005-08-26 15:33	1150945	-c--a-w-	c:\program files\svinstall_s_libs.exe
2003-03-14 16:59 . 2005-08-26 15:33	266843	----a-w-	c:\program files\nistime-32bit.exe
2003-03-14 16:45 . 2005-08-26 15:33	1771688	-c--a-w-	c:\program files\atc28.exe
2003-03-14 16:31 . 2005-08-26 15:33	646610	-c--a-w-	c:\program files\ats20b1.exe
2001-05-11 15:39 . 2005-08-26 15:33	53248	----a-w-	c:\program files\ACMonitor_X73.exe
1997-06-02 16:17 . 1997-06-02 16:17	8192	----a-w-	c:\program files\_ISDEL.EXE
1997-06-02 16:17 . 1997-06-02 16:17	11264	----a-w-	c:\program files\_SETUP.DLL
.
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( [email protected]_14.46.11 )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
+ 2011-05-23 22:10 . 2008-04-14 00:12	57344 c:\windows\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.Windows.CPlusPlusRuntime_6595b64144ccf1df_7.0.2600.5512_x-ww_3fd60d63\msvcirt.dll
+ 2010-02-16 05:05 . 2010-02-16 05:05	51024 c:\windows\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC90.OpenMP_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30729.4974_x-ww_f4c0516b\vcomp90.dll
+ 2010-02-16 05:05 . 2010-02-16 05:05	59728 c:\windows\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC90.MFCLOC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30729.4974_x-ww_19f00fd4\mfc90rus.dll
+ 2010-02-16 05:05 . 2010-02-16 05:05	42832 c:\windows\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC90.MFCLOC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30729.4974_x-ww_19f00fd4\mfc90kor.dll
+ 2010-02-16 05:05 . 2010-02-16 05:05	43344 c:\windows\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC90.MFCLOC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30729.4974_x-ww_19f00fd4\mfc90jpn.dll
+ 2010-02-16 05:05 . 2010-02-16 05:05	61264 c:\windows\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC90.MFCLOC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30729.4974_x-ww_19f00fd4\mfc90ita.dll
+ 2010-02-16 05:05 . 2010-02-16 05:05	62800 c:\windows\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC90.MFCLOC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30729.4974_x-ww_19f00fd4\mfc90fra.dll
+ 2010-02-16 05:05 . 2010-02-16 05:05	61776 c:\windows\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC90.MFCLOC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30729.4974_x-ww_19f00fd4\mfc90esp.dll
+ 2010-02-16 05:05 . 2010-02-16 05:05	61776 c:\windows\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC90.MFCLOC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30729.4974_x-ww_19f00fd4\mfc90esn.dll
+ 2010-02-16 05:05 . 2010-02-16 05:05	53584 c:\windows\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC90.MFCLOC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30729.4974_x-ww_19f00fd4\mfc90enu.dll
+ 2010-02-16 05:05 . 2010-02-16 05:05	63312 c:\windows\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC90.MFCLOC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30729.4974_x-ww_19f00fd4\mfc90deu.dll
+ 2010-02-16 05:05 . 2010-02-16 05:05	36688 c:\windows\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC90.MFCLOC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30729.4974_x-ww_19f00fd4\mfc90cht.dll
+ 2010-02-16 05:05 . 2010-02-16 05:05	35664 c:\windows\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC90.MFCLOC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30729.4974_x-ww_19f00fd4\mfc90chs.dll
+ 2010-02-16 05:07 . 2010-02-16 05:07	59904 c:\windows\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC90.MFC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30729.4974_x-ww_a96f9c14\mfcm90u.dll
+ 2010-02-16 05:07 . 2010-02-16 05:07	59904 c:\windows\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC90.MFC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30729.4974_x-ww_a96f9c14\mfcm90.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:10 . 2008-04-14 00:12	74802 c:\windows\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.Tools.VisualCPlusPlus.Runtime-Libraries_6595b64144ccf1df_6.0.9792.0_x-ww_08a6620a\atl.dll
- 2008-08-27 22:14 . 2007-01-19 20:15	74802 c:\windows\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.Tools.VisualCPlusPlus.Runtime-Libraries_6595b64144ccf1df_6.0.9792.0_x-ww_08a6620a\atl.dll
+ 2011-10-23 16:38 . 2011-10-23 16:38	21880 c:\windows\WinSxS\MSIL_Microsoft.Workflow.Compiler_31bf3856ad364e35_4.0.0.0_x-ww_97359ba5\Microsoft.Workflow.Compiler.exe
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	50688 c:\windows\twain_32.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	50688 c:\windows\twain_32.dll
+ 2011-10-29 21:37 . 2011-10-29 21:37	16384 c:\windows\Temp\Perflib_Perfdata_764.dat
+ 2005-08-26 15:06 . 2008-04-14 00:12	11776 c:\windows\system32\xolehlp.dll
- 2005-08-26 15:06 . 2006-03-01 19:42	11776 c:\windows\system32\xolehlp.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	50176 c:\windows\system32\xmlprovi.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	50176 c:\windows\system32\xmlprovi.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	30720 c:\windows\system32\xcopy.exe
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	30720 c:\windows\system32\xcopy.exe
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	91648 c:\windows\system32\xactsrv.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	91648 c:\windows\system32\xactsrv.dll
+ 2001-08-17 22:36 . 2008-04-14 00:12	52736 c:\windows\system32\wzcsapi.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	18432 c:\windows\system32\wtsapi32.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	18432 c:\windows\system32\wtsapi32.dll
- 2005-08-31 13:16 . 2004-08-04 07:56	50688 c:\windows\system32\wstdecod.dll
+ 2005-08-31 13:16 . 2008-04-14 00:12	50688 c:\windows\system32\wstdecod.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	22528  c:\windows\system32\wsock32.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	22528 c:\windows\system32\wsock32.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	41984 c:\windows\system32\wsnmp32.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	19456 c:\windows\system32\wshtcpip.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	11264 c:\windows\system32\wshrm.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	14336 c:\windows\system32\wship6.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	14336 c:\windows\system32\wship6.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-05-09 10:53	90112 c:\windows\system32\wshext.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	36864 c:\windows\system32\wshcon.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	80896 c:\windows\system32\wscsvc.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	13824 c:\windows\system32\wscntfy.exe
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	13824 c:\windows\system32\wscntfy.exe
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	19968 c:\windows\system32\ws2help.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	19968 c:\windows\system32\ws2help.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	82432 c:\windows\system32\ws2_32.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	11264 c:\windows\system32\wpnpinst.exe
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	32256 c:\windows\system32\wpabaln.exe
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	32256 c:\windows\system32\wpabaln.exe
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	20480 c:\windows\system32\wmpui.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	20480 c:\windows\system32\wmpui.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	20480 c:\windows\system32\wmpcore.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	20480 c:\windows\system32\wmpcore.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	20480 c:\windows\system32\wmpcd.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	20480 c:\windows\system32\wmpcd.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	92672 c:\windows\system32\wlnotify.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	92672 c:\windows\system32\wlnotify.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:12 . 2008-04-14 00:12	69120 c:\windows\system32\wlanapi.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	53760 c:\windows\system32\winsta.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	53760 c:\windows\system32\winsta.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	17408 c:\windows\system32\winshfhc.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	17408 c:\windows\system32\winshfhc.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	99328 c:\windows\system32\winscard.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	99328 c:\windows\system32\winscard.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	16896 c:\windows\system32\winrnr.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	16896 c:\windows\system32\winrnr.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	32256 c:\windows\system32\winipsec.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	75776 c:\windows\system32\wiascr.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	75776 c:\windows\system32\wiascr.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	65024 c:\windows\system32\wextract.exe
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	68096 c:\windows\system32\webclnt.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2006-01-04 03:35	68096 c:\windows\system32\webclnt.dll
+ 2001-08-17 22:37 . 2008-04-14 00:12	23552 c:\windows\system32\wdmaud.drv
- 2001-08-17 22:37 . 2004-08-04 07:56	23552 c:\windows\system32\wdmaud.drv
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2009-06-25 08:25	54272 c:\windows\system32\wdigest.dll
- 2005-08-26 15:06 . 2004-08-04 07:56	95232 c:\windows\system32\wbem\wmiutils.dll
+ 2005-08-26 15:06 . 2008-04-14 00:12	95232 c:\windows\system32\wbem\wmiutils.dll
- 2005-08-26 15:06 . 2004-08-04 07:56	41472 c:\windows\system32\wbem\wmipsess.dll
+ 2005-08-26 15:06 . 2008-04-14 00:12	41472 c:\windows\system32\wbem\wmipsess.dll
+ 2005-08-26 15:06 . 2008-04-14 00:12	62464 c:\windows\system32\wbem\wmipjobj.dll
+ 2005-08-26 15:06 . 2008-04-14 00:12	61952 c:\windows\system32\wbem\wmipiprt.dll
- 2005-08-26 15:06 . 2004-08-04 07:56	60928 c:\windows\system32\wbem\wmicookr.dll
+ 2005-08-26 15:06 . 2008-04-14 00:12	60928 c:\windows\system32\wbem\wmicookr.dll
+ 2005-08-26 15:06 . 2008-04-14 00:12	88576 c:\windows\system32\wbem\wmiaprpl.dll
+ 2005-08-26 15:06 . 2008-04-14 00:12	43520 c:\windows\system32\wbem\wbemsvc.dll
- 2005-08-26 15:06 . 2004-08-04 07:56	43520 c:\windows\system32\wbem\wbemsvc.dll
- 2005-08-26 15:06 . 2004-08-04 07:56	18944 c:\windows\system32\wbem\wbemprox.dll
+ 2005-08-26 15:06 . 2008-04-14 00:12	18944 c:\windows\system32\wbem\wbemprox.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	43008 c:\windows\system32\wbem\wbemperf.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	43008 c:\windows\system32\wbem\wbemperf.dll
- 2005-08-26 15:06 . 2004-08-04 07:56	71680 c:\windows\system32\wbem\wbemcons.dll
+ 2005-08-26 15:06 . 2008-04-14 00:12	71680 c:\windows\system32\wbem\wbemcons.dll
+ 2005-08-26 15:06 . 2008-04-14 00:12	86528 c:\windows\system32\wbem\stdprov.dll
- 2005-08-26 15:06 . 2004-08-04 07:56	86528 c:\windows\system32\wbem\stdprov.dll
+ 2005-08-26 15:06 . 2008-04-14 00:12	36352 c:\windows\system32\wbem\scrcons.exe
- 2005-08-26 15:06 . 2004-08-04 07:56	47104 c:\windows\system32\wbem\ncprov.dll
+ 2005-08-26 15:06 . 2008-04-14 00:12	47104 c:\windows\system32\wbem\ncprov.dll
+ 2005-08-26 15:06 . 2008-04-14 00:12	16384 c:\windows\system32\wbem\mofcomp.exe
- 2005-08-26 15:06 . 2004-08-04 07:56	16384 c:\windows\system32\wbem\mofcomp.exe
- 2005-08-26 15:06 . 2004-08-04 07:56	24576 c:\windows\system32\wbem\krnlprov.dll
+ 2005-08-26 15:06 . 2008-04-14 00:11	24576 c:\windows\system32\wbem\krnlprov.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11	21504 c:\windows\system32\wbem\evntrprv.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-13 18:44	17664  c:\windows\system32\watchdog.sys
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 06:07	17664 c:\windows\system32\watchdog.sys
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	15872 c:\windows\system32\w3ssl.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	15872 c:\windows\system32\w3ssl.dll
+ 2006-06-27 19:15 . 2008-04-14 00:12	53760 c:\windows\system32\vfwwdm32.dll
- 2006-06-27 19:15 . 2004-08-04 07:56	53760 c:\windows\system32\vfwwdm32.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	18944 c:\windows\system32\version.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	18944 c:\windows\system32\version.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	26624 c:\windows\system32\verifier.dll
+ 2006-03-17 00:38 . 2008-04-14 00:12	28672 c:\windows\system32\verclsid.exe
- 2006-03-17 00:38 . 2006-03-17 00:38	28672 c:\windows\system32\verclsid.exe
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	51712 c:\windows\system32\vdmredir.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	51712 c:\windows\system32\vdmredir.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	26112 c:\windows\system32\vdmdbg.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	26112 c:\windows\system32\vdmdbg.dll
+ 2010-03-18 13:15 . 2010-03-18 13:15	87888 c:\windows\system32\vcomp100d.dll
+ 2010-03-18 13:15 . 2010-03-18 13:15	51024 c:\windows\system32\vcomp100.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	30749 c:\windows\system32\vbajet32.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	30749 c:\windows\system32\vbajet32.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	50176 c:\windows\system32\utilman.exe
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2006-10-04 08:48	50176 c:\windows\system32\utilman.exe
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11	19968 c:\windows\system32\usmt\log.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2005-04-28 19:16	19968 c:\windows\system32\usmt\log.dll
+ 2008-08-27 22:03 . 2008-04-13 16:44	17920 c:\windows\system32\usmt\cobramsg.dll
- 2008-08-27 22:03 . 2005-04-27 23:15	17920 c:\windows\system32\usmt\cobramsg.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	26112 c:\windows\system32\userinit.exe
- 2005-08-26 11:01 . 2004-08-04 07:56	74240 c:\windows\system32\usbui.dll
+ 2005-08-26 11:01 . 2008-04-14 00:12	74240 c:\windows\system32\usbui.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	16896 c:\windows\system32\usbmon.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	16896 c:\windows\system32\usbmon.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	18432 c:\windows\system32\ups.exe
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	18432 c:\windows\system32\ups.exe
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	16896 c:\windows\system32\upnpcont.exe
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	16896 c:\windows\system32\upnpcont.exe
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	13824 c:\windows\system32\uniplat.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	13824 c:\windows\system32\uniplat.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	74240 c:\windows\system32\unimdmat.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	74240 c:\windows\system32\unimdmat.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2006-10-04 13:33	35840 c:\windows\system32\umandlg.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	35840 c:\windows\system32\umandlg.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	26624 c:\windows\system32\udhisapi.dll
- 2008-07-14 11:09 . 2010-04-21 13:28	46080 c:\windows\system32\tzchange.exe
+ 2008-07-14 11:09 . 2011-07-08 13:49	46080 c:\windows\system32\tzchange.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	57856  c:\windows\system32\twext.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:12 . 2008-04-14 00:12	50688 c:\windows\system32\tspkg.dll
+ 2008-08-27 22:14 . 2008-04-14 00:12	53248 c:\windows\system32\tsgqec.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:13	12168 c:\windows\system32\tsddd.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 08:01	12168 c:\windows\system32\tsddd.dll
+ 2005-08-26 15:06 . 2008-04-14 00:12	93696 c:\windows\system32\tscfgwmi.dll
- 2005-08-26 15:06 . 2004-08-04 07:56	93696 c:\windows\system32\tscfgwmi.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	90112 c:\windows\system32\trkwks.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	12800 c:\windows\system32\tree.com
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	12288 c:\windows\system32\tracert.exe
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	12288 c:\windows\system32\tracert.exe
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2009-06-12 12:31	76288 c:\windows\system32\telnet.exe
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2009-06-12 11:50	76288 c:\windows\system32\telnet.exe
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	45568 c:\windows\system32\tcpmonui.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	45568 c:\windows\system32\tcpmonui.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	45568 c:\windows\system32\tcpmon.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	45568 c:\windows\system32\tcpmon.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	14848 c:\windows\system32\tcpmib.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	14848 c:\windows\system32\tcpmib.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	57856 c:\windows\system32\synceng.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	57856 c:\windows\system32\synceng.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-07 11:04	14336 c:\windows\system32\svchost.exe
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	14336 c:\windows\system32\svchost.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2009-10-21 05:38	75776 c:\windows\system32\strmfilt.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2009-10-21 06:00	75776 c:\windows\system32\strmfilt.dll
- 2005-08-26 11:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	74752 c:\windows\system32\storprop.dll
+ 2005-08-26 11:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	74752 c:\windows\system32\storprop.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	14848 c:\windows\system32\stimon.exe
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	14848 c:\windows\system32\stimon.exe
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	68096 c:\windows\system32\sti.dll
+ 2005-08-26 15:06 . 2008-04-14 00:12	59392 c:\windows\system32\stclient.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	14336 c:\windows\system32\ssstars.scr
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	14336 c:\windows\system32\ssstars.scr
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	18944 c:\windows\system32\ssmyst.scr
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	18944 c:\windows\system32\ssmyst.scr
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	47104 c:\windows\system32\ssmypics.scr
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	47104 c:\windows\system32\ssmypics.scr
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	20992 c:\windows\system32\ssmarque.scr
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	20992 c:\windows\system32\ssmarque.scr
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	71680 c:\windows\system32\ssdpsrv.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	71680 c:\windows\system32\ssdpsrv.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	34816 c:\windows\system32\ssdpapi.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	34816 c:\windows\system32\ssdpapi.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	19968 c:\windows\system32\ssbezier.scr
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	19968 c:\windows\system32\ssbezier.scr
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2010-08-27 05:57	99840 c:\windows\system32\srvsvc.dll
+ 2005-08-26 15:08 . 2008-04-14 00:12	67584 c:\windows\system32\srclient.dll
- 2005-08-26 15:08 . 2004-08-04 07:56	67584 c:\windows\system32\srclient.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	20992 c:\windows\system32\spupdwxp.exe
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2010-08-17 13:17	58880 c:\windows\system32\spoolsv.exe
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	75264 c:\windows\system32\spoolss.dll
+ 2006-04-01 13:57 . 2008-04-14 00:11	26624 c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\fxsdrv.dll
+ 2006-07-04 11:17 . 2008-04-14 09:42	11264 c:\windows\system32\spnpinst.exe
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	24576 c:\windows\system32\sort.exe
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	18944 c:\windows\system32\snmpapi.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	18944 c:\windows\system32\snmpapi.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	50688 c:\windows\system32\smss.exe
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	50688 c:\windows\system32\smss.exe
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	89600 c:\windows\system32\smlogsvc.exe
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	89600 c:\windows\system32\smlogsvc.exe
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	73796 c:\windows\system32\slserv.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	73796 c:\windows\system32\slserv.exe
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	32866 c:\windows\system32\slrundll.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	32866 c:\windows\system32\slrundll.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	73832 c:\windows\system32\slcoinst.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	73832 c:\windows\system32\slcoinst.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	98304 c:\windows\system32\slbiop.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	98304 c:\windows\system32\slbiop.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	25088 c:\windows\system32\slayerxp.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	25088 c:\windows\system32\slayerxp.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	26112 c:\windows\system32\skeys.exe
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	26112 c:\windows\system32\skeys.exe
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	70144 c:\windows\system32\sigverif.exe
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	70144 c:\windows\system32\sigverif.exe
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	13312 c:\windows\system32\sigtab.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	13312 c:\windows\system32\sigtab.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	19456 c:\windows\system32\shutdown.exe
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	19456 c:\windows\system32\shutdown.exe
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	27648 c:\windows\system32\shscrap.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	27648 c:\windows\system32\shscrap.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	77824 c:\windows\system32\shrpubw.exe
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	77824 c:\windows\system32\shrpubw.exe
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	45056 c:\windows\system32\shmgrate.exe
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	65024 c:\windows\system32\shimeng.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	68096 c:\windows\system32\shgina.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	68096 c:\windows\system32\shgina.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	25088 c:\windows\system32\shfolder.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	25088 c:\windows\system32\shfolder.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:12 . 2008-04-14 00:12	32768 c:\windows\system32\setupn.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	26624 c:\windows\system32\Setup\startoc.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	17408 c:\windows\system32\Setup\ocmsn.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	17408 c:\windows\system32\Setup\ocmsn.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	15360 c:\windows\system32\Setup\ocgen.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	62976 c:\windows\system32\Setup\ntoc.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	62976 c:\windows\system32\Setup\ntoc.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	77312 c:\windows\system32\Setup\netoc.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	77312 c:\windows\system32\Setup\netoc.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11	15360 c:\windows\system32\Setup\msgrocm.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	15360 c:\windows\system32\Setup\msgrocm.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11	90112 c:\windows\system32\Setup\msdtcstp.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	32828 c:\windows\system32\Setup\fp40ext.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11	32828 c:\windows\system32\Setup\fp40ext.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	23040 c:\windows\system32\setup.exe
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	23040 c:\windows\system32\setup.exe
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	31232 c:\windows\system32\sethc.exe
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	31232 c:\windows\system32\sethc.exe
+ 2005-08-26 15:06 . 2008-04-14 00:12	56320 c:\windows\system32\servdeps.dll
- 2005-08-26 15:06 . 2004-08-04 07:56	56320 c:\windows\system32\servdeps.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	39424 c:\windows\system32\sens.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	54784 c:\windows\system32\sendmail.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	29184 c:\windows\system32\sendcmsg.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	29184 c:\windows\system32\sendcmsg.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2009-06-25 08:25	56832 c:\windows\system32\secur32.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	18944 c:\windows\system32\seclogon.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	18944 c:\windows\system32\seclogon.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	29184 c:\windows\system32\sdhcinst.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	29184 c:\windows\system32\sdhcinst.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	77312 c:\windows\system32\sdbinst.exe
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	77312 c:\windows\system32\sdbinst.exe
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	20480 c:\windows\system32\sclgntfy.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	95744 c:\windows\system32\scardsvr.exe
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	95744 c:\windows\system32\scardsvr.exe
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	69632 c:\windows\system32\scarddlg.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	69632 c:\windows\system32\scarddlg.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2009-02-06 16:54	35328 c:\windows\system32\sc.exe
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2009-02-06 10:39	35328 c:\windows\system32\sc.exe
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	13312 c:\windows\system32\savedump.exe
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	13312 c:\windows\system32\savedump.exe
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	64000 c:\windows\system32\samlib.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	64000 c:\windows\system32\samlib.dll
+ 2005-08-26 15:08 . 2008-04-14 00:12	45568 c:\windows\system32\safrslv.dll
- 2005-08-26 15:08 . 2004-08-04 07:56	45568 c:\windows\system32\safrslv.dll
+ 2005-08-26 15:08 . 2008-04-14 00:12	29696 c:\windows\system32\safrdm.dll
- 2005-08-26 15:08 . 2004-08-04 07:56	29696 c:\windows\system32\safrdm.dll
+ 2005-08-26 15:08 . 2008-04-14 00:12	43520 c:\windows\system32\safrcdlg.dll
- 2005-08-26 15:08 . 2004-08-04 07:56	43520 c:\windows\system32\safrcdlg.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	14336 c:\windows\system32\runonce.exe
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	14336 c:\windows\system32\runonce.exe
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	33280 c:\windows\system32\rundll32.exe
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	33280 c:\windows\system32\rundll32.exe
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	44032 c:\windows\system32\rtutils.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	44032 c:\windows\system32\rtutils.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	31744 c:\windows\system32\rtipxmib.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	31744 c:\windows\system32\rtipxmib.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	77312 c:\windows\system32\rtcshare.exe
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	77312 c:\windows\system32\rtcshare.exe
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	92672 c:\windows\system32\rsvpsp.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	18944 c:\windows\system32\rsmps.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	18944 c:\windows\system32\rsmps.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	39936 c:\windows\system32\rshx32.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	39936 c:\windows\system32\rshx32.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	14848 c:\windows\system32\rsh.exe
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	14848 c:\windows\system32\rsh.exe
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	13824 c:\windows\system32\rexec.exe
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	13824 c:\windows\system32\rexec.exe
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	58880 c:\windows\system32\resutils.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	58880 c:\windows\system32\resutils.dll
+ 2005-08-26 15:06 . 2008-04-14 00:12	60416 c:\windows\system32\remotepg.dll
- 2005-08-26 15:06 . 2004-08-04 07:56	60416 c:\windows\system32\remotepg.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:16 . 2004-08-04 05:59	36096 c:\windows\system32\ReinstallBackups\0009\DriverFiles\i386\intelppm.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:16 . 2001-08-18 12:00	35840 c:\windows\system32\ReinstallBackups\0003\DriverFiles\i386\isapnp.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:16 . 2004-08-04 06:07	42368 c:\windows\system32\ReinstallBackups\0002\DriverFiles\i386\AGP440.SYS
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	11776 c:\windows\system32\regsvr32.exe
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	11776 c:\windows\system32\regsvr32.exe
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	59904 c:\windows\system32\regsvc.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	59904 c:\windows\system32\regsvc.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	49664 c:\windows\system32\regapi.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	49664 c:\windows\system32\regapi.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	50176 c:\windows\system32\reg.exe
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	50176 c:\windows\system32\reg.exe
- 2005-08-26 15:06 . 2004-08-04 07:56	67072 c:\windows\system32\rdshost.exe
+ 2005-08-26 15:06 . 2008-04-14 00:12	67072 c:\windows\system32\rdshost.exe
- 2005-08-26 15:06 . 2004-08-04 07:56	13824 c:\windows\system32\rdsaddin.exe
+ 2005-08-26 15:06 . 2008-04-14 00:12	13824 c:\windows\system32\rdsaddin.exe
- 2005-08-26 15:06 . 2004-08-04 08:01	87176 c:\windows\system32\rdpwsx.dll
+ 2005-08-26 15:06 . 2008-04-14 00:13	87176 c:\windows\system32\rdpwsx.dll
- 2005-08-26 15:06 . 2004-08-04 07:56	19968 c:\windows\system32\rdpsnd.dll
+ 2005-08-26 15:06 . 2008-04-14 00:12	19968 c:\windows\system32\rdpsnd.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:13	92424 c:\windows\system32\rdpdd.dll
+ 2005-08-26 15:06 . 2008-04-14 00:12	62976 c:\windows\system32\rdpclip.exe
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	21504 c:\windows\system32\rcp.exe
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	21504 c:\windows\system32\rcp.exe
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	35840 c:\windows\system32\rcimlby.exe
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	35840 c:\windows\system32\rcimlby.exe
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	58368 c:\windows\system32\rastapi.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	16384 c:\windows\system32\rassapi.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:12 . 2008-04-14 00:12	61952 c:\windows\system32\rasqec.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	56832 c:\windows\system32\rasphone.exe
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	56832 c:\windows\system32\rasphone.exe
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	61440 c:\windows\system32\rasman.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	61440 c:\windows\system32\rasman.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2009-10-12 13:38	79872 c:\windows\system32\raschap.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	88576 c:\windows\system32\rasauto.dll
- 2005-08-26 15:08 . 2004-08-04 07:56	43520 c:\windows\system32\racpldlg.dll
+ 2005-08-26 15:08 . 2008-04-14 00:12	43520 c:\windows\system32\racpldlg.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:12 . 2008-04-14 00:12	76800 c:\windows\system32\qutil.dll
+ 2005-08-26 15:06 . 2008-04-14 00:12	19968 c:\windows\system32\qprocess.exe
- 2006-06-28 12:03 . 2004-08-04 07:56	18944 c:\windows\system32\qmgrprxy.dll
+ 2006-06-28 12:03 . 2008-04-14 00:12	18944 c:\windows\system32\qmgrprxy.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:12 . 2008-04-14 00:12	62464 c:\windows\system32\qcliprov.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	34304 c:\windows\system32\pstorsvc.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	34304 c:\windows\system32\pstorsvc.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	43520 c:\windows\system32\pstorec.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	43520 c:\windows\system32\pstorec.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	96768 c:\windows\system32\psbase.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	96768 c:\windows\system32\psbase.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	23040 c:\windows\system32\psapi.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	23040 c:\windows\system32\psapi.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	50176 c:\windows\system32\proquota.exe
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	50176 c:\windows\system32\proquota.exe
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	27648 c:\windows\system32\profmap.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	27648 c:\windows\system32\profmap.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	17408 c:\windows\system32\powrprof.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	17408 c:\windows\system32\powrprof.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	49152 c:\windows\system32\powercfg.exe
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	49152 c:\windows\system32\powercfg.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	58880 c:\windows\system32\pnrpnsp.dll
+ 2001-08-17 22:36 . 2008-04-14 00:12	15360 c:\windows\system32\pjlmon.dll
- 2001-08-17 22:36 . 2004-08-04 07:56	15360 c:\windows\system32\pjlmon.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	17920 c:\windows\system32\ping.exe
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	17920 c:\windows\system32\ping.exe
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 06:04	24064 c:\windows\system32\pidgen.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-13 18:35	24064 c:\windows\system32\pidgen.dll
- 2005-08-31 13:16 . 2004-08-04 07:56	35328 c:\windows\system32\pid.dll
+ 2005-08-31 13:16 . 2008-04-14 00:12	35328 c:\windows\system32\pid.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	34816 c:\windows\system32\perfproc.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	34816 c:\windows\system32\perfproc.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	25088 c:\windows\system32\perfos.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	25088 c:\windows\system32\perfos.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	17920 c:\windows\system32\perfnet.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	15872 c:\windows\system32\perfmon.exe
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	15872 c:\windows\system32\perfmon.exe
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	26624 c:\windows\system32\perfdisk.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	26624 c:\windows\system32\perfdisk.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	39936 c:\windows\system32\perfctrs.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	39936 c:\windows\system32\perfctrs.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	67584 c:\windows\system32\pautoenr.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	58368 c:\windows\system32\packager.exe
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	58368 c:\windows\system32\packager.exe
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	67584 c:\windows\system32\osuninst.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	67584 c:\windows\system32\osuninst.dll
- 2005-08-26 15:08 . 2004-08-04 07:56	51200 c:\windows\system32\oobe\oobebaln.exe
+ 2005-08-26 15:08 . 2008-04-14 00:12	51200 c:\windows\system32\oobe\oobebaln.exe
+ 2005-08-26 15:08 . 2008-04-14 00:12	29184 c:\windows\system32\oobe\msoobe.exe
+ 2005-08-26 15:08 . 2008-04-14 00:12	19456 c:\windows\system32\oobe\msobweb.dll
+ 2005-08-26 15:08 . 2008-04-14 00:12	30720 c:\windows\system32\oobe\msobshel.dll
- 2005-08-26 15:08 . 2004-08-04 07:56	30720 c:\windows\system32\oobe\msobshel.dll
+ 2005-08-26 15:08 . 2008-04-14 00:12	16384 c:\windows\system32\oobe\msobdl.dll
- 2005-08-26 15:08 . 2004-08-04 07:56	16384 c:\windows\system32\oobe\msobdl.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	84992 c:\windows\system32\olepro32.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	37376 c:\windows\system32\olecnv32.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	74752 c:\windows\system32\olecli32.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2005-07-26 04:39	74752 c:\windows\system32\olecli32.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	20511 c:\windows\system32\odtext32.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	20511 c:\windows\system32\odtext32.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	20510 c:\windows\system32\odpdx32.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	20510 c:\windows\system32\odpdx32.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	20510 c:\windows\system32\odfox32.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	20510 c:\windows\system32\odfox32.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	20510 c:\windows\system32\odexl32.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	20510 c:\windows\system32\odexl32.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	20511 c:\windows\system32\oddbse32.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	20511 c:\windows\system32\oddbse32.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	12288 c:\windows\system32\odbcp32r.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-13 17:26	12288 c:\windows\system32\odbcp32r.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:10	53279 c:\windows\system32\odbcji32.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	53279 c:\windows\system32\odbcji32.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-13 17:26	94208 c:\windows\system32\odbcint.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	94208 c:\windows\system32\odbcint.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	65536 c:\windows\system32\odbccu32.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	65536 c:\windows\system32\odbccu32.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	65536 c:\windows\system32\odbccr32.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	65536 c:\windows\system32\odbccr32.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	69632 c:\windows\system32\odbcconf.exe
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	69632 c:\windows\system32\odbcconf.exe
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	24576 c:\windows\system32\odbcbcp.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	24576 c:\windows\system32\odbcbcp.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	32768 c:\windows\system32\odbcad32.exe
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	32768 c:\windows\system32\odbcad32.exe
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	16384 c:\windows\system32\odbc32gt.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	16384 c:\windows\system32\odbc32gt.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	67584 c:\windows\system32\ocmanage.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	15360 c:\windows\system32\ntvdmd.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	91136 c:\windows\system32\ntprint.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	91136 c:\windows\system32\ntprint.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	40960 c:\windows\system32\ntmsapi.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	40960 c:\windows\system32\ntmsapi.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	44032 c:\windows\system32\ntlanman.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	67072 c:\windows\system32\ntdsapi.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	67072 c:\windows\system32\ntdsapi.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	76800 c:\windows\system32\nslookup.exe
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	76800 c:\windows\system32\nslookup.exe
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	54784 c:\windows\system32\npptools.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	54784 c:\windows\system32\npptools.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	15360 c:\windows\system32\npp\nppagent.exe
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	15360 c:\windows\system32\npp\nppagent.exe
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	57344 c:\windows\system32\npp\ndisnpp.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	57344 c:\windows\system32\npp\ndisnpp.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	69120 c:\windows\system32\notepad.exe
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	69120 c:\windows\system32\notepad.exe
+ 2005-08-26 15:08 . 2008-04-14 00:12	28672 c:\windows\system32\nmmkcert.dll
- 2005-08-26 15:08 . 2004-08-04 07:56	28672 c:\windows\system32\nmmkcert.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-03-07 17:02	98304 c:\windows\system32\nlhtml.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-03-07 16:56	98304 c:\windows\system32\nlhtml.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	80896 c:\windows\system32\netui0.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	80896 c:\windows\system32\netui0.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	36864 c:\windows\system32\netstat.exe
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	36864 c:\windows\system32\netstat.exe
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	86016 c:\windows\system32\netsh.exe
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	86016 c:\windows\system32\netsh.exe
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	11776 c:\windows\system32\netrap.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	42496 c:\windows\system32\net.exe
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	42496 c:\windows\system32\net.exe
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	18944 c:\windows\system32\nddenb32.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	18944 c:\windows\system32\nddenb32.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	17920 c:\windows\system32\nddeapi.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	17920 c:\windows\system32\nddeapi.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	36352 c:\windows\system32\ncobjapi.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	36352 c:\windows\system32\ncobjapi.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	53760 c:\windows\system32\narrator.exe
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2006-10-04 08:48	53760 c:\windows\system32\narrator.exe
+ 2011-05-23 22:11 . 2008-04-14 00:12	30208 c:\windows\system32\napipsec.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	90624 c:\windows\system32\mydocs.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	90624 c:\windows\system32\mydocs.dll
- 2006-06-29 10:53 . 2008-06-12 14:16	91648 c:\windows\system32\mtxoci.dll
+ 2006-06-29 10:53 . 2008-06-12 14:23	91648 c:\windows\system32\mtxoci.dll
+ 2005-08-26 15:06 . 2008-04-14 00:12	34304 c:\windows\system32\mtxlegih.dll
+ 2005-08-26 15:06 . 2008-04-14 00:12	30720 c:\windows\system32\mtxdm.dll
- 2006-06-29 10:53 . 2008-06-12 14:16	66560 c:\windows\system32\mtxclu.dll
+ 2006-06-29 10:53 . 2008-06-12 14:23	66560 c:\windows\system32\mtxclu.dll
+ 2005-08-31 13:16 . 2009-11-27 17:11	17920 c:\windows\system32\msyuv.dll
- 2005-08-31 13:16 . 2009-11-27 17:33	17920 c:\windows\system32\msyuv.dll
- 2006-10-05 08:31 . 2006-10-05 08:31	79872 c:\windows\system32\msxml6r.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:11 . 2008-04-13 17:27	79872 c:\windows\system32\msxml6r.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	72704 c:\windows\system32\msw3prt.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	72704 c:\windows\system32\msw3prt.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2009-11-27 16:07	28672 c:\windows\system32\msvidc32.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2009-11-27 16:37	28672 c:\windows\system32\msvidc32.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-13 18:30	61440 c:\windows\system32\msvcrt40.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 05:58	61440 c:\windows\system32\msvcrt40.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	57344 c:\windows\system32\msvcirt.dll
+ 2005-08-26 15:08 . 2008-04-14 00:12	12288 c:\windows\system32\mstinit.exe
- 2005-08-26 15:08 . 2004-08-04 07:56	12288 c:\windows\system32\mstinit.exe
+ 2011-05-23 22:11 . 2008-04-13 18:14	76800 c:\windows\system32\msshavmsg.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2009-11-27 16:07	11264 c:\windows\system32\msrle32.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2009-11-27 16:37	11264 c:\windows\system32\msrle32.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	48128 c:\windows\system32\msprivs.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-13 16:23	48128 c:\windows\system32\msprivs.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	29696 c:\windows\system32\mspatcha.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-13 17:24	20480 c:\windows\system32\msorc32r.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	20480 c:\windows\system32\msorc32r.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	25088 c:\windows\system32\mslbui.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	25088 c:\windows\system32\mslbui.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11	51712 c:\windows\system32\msident.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	51712 c:\windows\system32\msident.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2009-03-08 08:31	66560 c:\windows\system32\mshtmled.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2011-08-22 23:48	66560 c:\windows\system32\mshtmled.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11	33792 c:\windows\system32\msgsvc.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	33792 c:\windows\system32\msgsvc.dll
+ 2009-03-08 08:31 . 2011-08-22 23:48	55296 c:\windows\system32\msfeedsbs.dll
- 2009-03-08 08:31 . 2010-05-06 10:41	55296 c:\windows\system32\msfeedsbs.dll
+ 2005-08-26 15:06 . 2008-06-12 14:23	58880 c:\windows\system32\msdtclog.dll
- 2005-08-26 15:06 . 2008-06-12 14:16	58880 c:\windows\system32\msdtclog.dll
- 2008-04-20 13:21 . 2004-08-04 07:56	14336 c:\windows\system32\msdmo.dll
+ 2008-04-20 13:21 . 2008-04-14 00:11	14336 c:\windows\system32\msdmo.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11	68608 c:\windows\system32\msctfp.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11	36864 c:\windows\system32\mscpxl32.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	36864 c:\windows\system32\mscpxl32.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	12288 c:\windows\system32\mscpx32r.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-13 17:26	12288 c:\windows\system32\mscpx32r.dll
- 2005-08-26 15:08 . 2004-08-04 07:56	69632 c:\windows\system32\msconf.dll
+ 2005-08-26 15:08 . 2008-04-14 00:11	69632 c:\windows\system32\msconf.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-06-24 16:23	74240 c:\windows\system32\mscms.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-06-24 16:43	74240 c:\windows\system32\mscms.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2009-09-04 20:45	58880 c:\windows\system32\msasn1.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2009-09-04 21:03	58880 c:\windows\system32\msasn1.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	86016 c:\windows\system32\msapsspc.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11	86016 c:\windows\system32\msapsspc.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	71680 c:\windows\system32\msacm32.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11	71680 c:\windows\system32\msacm32.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11	53248 c:\windows\system32\mprdim.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11	87040 c:\windows\system32\mprapi.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	87040 c:\windows\system32\mprapi.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11	59904 c:\windows\system32\mpr.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	59904 c:\windows\system32\mpr.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	16896 c:\windows\system32\more.com
+ 2005-08-26 15:08 . 2008-04-14 00:12	32768 c:\windows\system32\mnmsrvc.exe
- 2005-08-26 15:08 . 2004-08-04 07:56	32768 c:\windows\system32\mnmsrvc.exe
+ 2005-08-26 15:08 . 2008-04-14 00:11	34560 c:\windows\system32\mnmdd.dll
- 2005-08-26 15:08 . 2004-08-04 07:56	34560 c:\windows\system32\mnmdd.dll
+ 2005-08-26 15:06 . 2008-04-14 00:11	17408 c:\windows\system32\mmfutil.dll
- 2005-08-26 15:06 . 2004-08-04 07:56	17408 c:\windows\system32\mmfutil.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11	61440 c:\windows\system32\mmcshext.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:11 . 2008-04-14 00:12	33792 c:\windows\system32\mmcperf.exe
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-03-07 16:56	29696 c:\windows\system32\mimefilt.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-03-07 17:02	29696 c:\windows\system32\mimefilt.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	60928 c:\windows\system32\miglibnt.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11	60928 c:\windows\system32\miglibnt.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	18944 c:\windows\system32\midimap.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11	18944 c:\windows\system32\midimap.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11	14848 c:\windows\system32\mgmtapi.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	14848 c:\windows\system32\mgmtapi.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	22528 c:\windows\system32\mfcsubs.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11	22528 c:\windows\system32\mfcsubs.dll
+ 2010-03-18 13:15 . 2010-03-18 13:15	80720 c:\windows\system32\mfcm100u.dll
+ 2010-03-18 13:15 . 2010-03-18 13:15	80208 c:\windows\system32\mfcm100.dll
+ 2010-03-18 13:15 . 2010-03-18 13:15	60752 c:\windows\system32\mfc100rus.dll
+ 2010-03-18 13:15 . 2010-03-18 13:15	43344 c:\windows\system32\mfc100kor.dll
+ 2010-03-18 13:15 . 2010-03-18 13:15	43856 c:\windows\system32\mfc100jpn.dll
+ 2010-03-18 13:15 . 2010-03-18 13:15	62288 c:\windows\system32\mfc100ita.dll
+ 2010-03-18 13:15 . 2010-03-18 13:15	64336 c:\windows\system32\mfc100fra.dll
+ 2010-03-18 13:15 . 2010-03-18 13:15	63824 c:\windows\system32\mfc100esn.dll
+ 2010-03-18 13:15 . 2010-03-18 13:15	55120 c:\windows\system32\mfc100enu.dll
+ 2010-03-18 13:15 . 2010-03-18 13:15	64336 c:\windows\system32\mfc100deu.dll
+ 2010-03-18 13:15 . 2010-03-18 13:15	36176 c:\windows\system32\mfc100cht.dll
+ 2010-03-18 13:15 . 2010-03-18 13:15	36176 c:\windows\system32\mfc100chs.dll
+ 2006-06-29 10:53 . 2008-04-14 00:11	40960 c:\windows\system32\mf3216.dll
- 2006-06-29 10:53 . 2007-03-08 15:36	40960 c:\windows\system32\mf3216.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	86016 c:\windows\system32\mdmxsdk.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	86016 c:\windows\system32\mdmxsdk.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	23552 c:\windows\system32\mciwave.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11	23552 c:\windows\system32\mciwave.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11	23040 c:\windows\system32\mciseq.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	23040 c:\windows\system32\mciseq.dll
+ 2005-08-31 13:16 . 2008-04-14 00:11	35328 c:\windows\system32\mciqtz32.dll
- 2005-08-31 13:16 . 2004-08-04 07:56	35328 c:\windows\system32\mciqtz32.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	84480 c:\windows\system32\mciavi32.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11	84480 c:\windows\system32\mciavi32.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11	14336 c:\windows\system32\mcastmib.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	57344 c:\windows\system32\makecab.exe
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2006-10-04 08:48	72704 c:\windows\system32\magnify.exe
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	72704 c:\windows\system32\magnify.exe
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	13312 c:\windows\system32\lsass.exe
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	13312 c:\windows\system32\lsass.exe
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	10240 c:\windows\system32\lprhelp.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11	10240 c:\windows\system32\lprhelp.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	22016 c:\windows\system32\lpk.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11	22016 c:\windows\system32\lpk.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	59392 c:\windows\system32\logman.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	59392 c:\windows\system32\logman.exe
- 2002-12-03 22:55 . 2004-08-04 07:56	75264 c:\windows\system32\locator.exe
+ 2002-12-03 22:55 . 2008-04-14 00:12	75264 c:\windows\system32\locator.exe
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	11776 c:\windows\system32\localui.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11	11776 c:\windows\system32\localui.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	97280 c:\windows\system32\loadperf.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11	97280 c:\windows\system32\loadperf.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	13824 c:\windows\system32\lmhsvc.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11	13824 c:\windows\system32\lmhsvc.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11	19968 c:\windows\system32\linkinfo.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2005-09-01 01:41	19968 c:\windows\system32\linkinfo.dll
+ 2005-08-26 15:06 . 2008-04-14 00:11	58880 c:\windows\system32\licwmi.dll
- 2005-08-26 15:06 . 2004-08-04 07:56	58880 c:\windows\system32\licwmi.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:11 . 2008-04-14 00:11	37376 c:\windows\system32\l2gpstore.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:11 . 2008-04-14 00:11	61440 c:\windows\system32\kmsvc.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2010-05-06 10:41	25600 c:\windows\system32\jsproxy.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2011-08-22 23:48	25600 c:\windows\system32\jsproxy.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11	27648 c:\windows\system32\jgpl400.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2006-06-01 18:47	27648 c:\windows\system32\jgpl400.dll
+ 2006-06-27 19:15 . 2009-11-27 16:07	48128 c:\windows\system32\iyuv_32.dll
- 2006-06-27 19:15 . 2009-11-27 16:37	48128 c:\windows\system32\iyuv_32.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	54272 c:\windows\system32\ixsso.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11	54272 c:\windows\system32\ixsso.dll
+ 2005-08-26 15:08 . 2008-04-14 00:11	32768 c:\windows\system32\isrdbg32.dll
- 2005-08-26 15:08 . 2004-08-04 07:56	32768 c:\windows\system32\isrdbg32.dll
+ 2005-08-26 15:08 . 2010-11-18 18:12	81920 c:\windows\system32\isign32.dll
- 2005-08-26 15:08 . 2004-08-04 07:56	81920 c:\windows\system32\isign32.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11	22016 c:\windows\system32\ipxwan.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	23552 c:\windows\system32\ipxroute.exe
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	23552 c:\windows\system32\ipxroute.exe
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	59904 c:\windows\system32\ipv6mon.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11	59904 c:\windows\system32\ipv6mon.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	53248 c:\windows\system32\ipv6.exe
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	53248 c:\windows\system32\ipv6.exe
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11	94720 c:\windows\system32\iphlpapi.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2006-05-19 12:59	94720 c:\windows\system32\iphlpapi.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	55808 c:\windows\system32\ipconfig.exe
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	55808 c:\windows\system32\ipconfig.exe
- 2005-08-26 15:08 . 2004-08-04 07:56	48128 c:\windows\system32\inetres.dll
+ 2005-08-26 15:08 . 2008-04-13 16:22	48128 c:\windows\system32\inetres.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	15872 c:\windows\system32\inetppui.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11	15872 c:\windows\system32\inetppui.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11	75264 c:\windows\system32\inetpp.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	75264 c:\windows\system32\inetpp.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11	32768 c:\windows\system32\inetmib1.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	36921 c:\windows\system32\imeshare.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11	36921 c:\windows\system32\imeshare.dll
- 2005-08-26 15:08 . 2004-08-04 07:56	81920 c:\windows\system32\ils.dll
+ 2005-08-26 15:08 . 2008-04-14 00:11	81920 c:\windows\system32\ils.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:11 . 2008-04-14 00:11	81920 c:\windows\system32\ieencode.dll
+ 2005-08-26 15:08 . 2008-04-14 00:11	65536 c:\windows\system32\icwphbk.dll
- 2005-08-26 15:08 . 2004-08-04 07:56	65536 c:\windows\system32\icwphbk.dll
+ 2005-08-26 15:08 . 2008-04-14 00:11	73728 c:\windows\system32\icwdial.dll
- 2005-08-26 15:08 . 2004-08-04 07:56	73728 c:\windows\system32\icwdial.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	80384 c:\windows\system32\iccvid.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2010-06-17 14:03	80384 c:\windows\system32\iccvid.dll
- 2005-08-26 15:06 . 2004-08-04 07:56	11264 c:\windows\system32\icaapi.dll
+ 2005-08-26 15:06 . 2008-04-14 00:11	11264 c:\windows\system32\icaapi.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	41984 c:\windows\system32\htui.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11	41984 c:\windows\system32\htui.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2009-10-21 05:38	25088 c:\windows\system32\httpapi.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2009-10-21 06:00	25088 c:\windows\system32\httpapi.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	32285 c:\windows\system32\hsfcisp2.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	32285 c:\windows\system32\hsfcisp2.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11	72704 c:\windows\system32\hlink.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2006-07-21 08:24	72704 c:\windows\system32\hlink.dll
- 2001-08-17 22:36 . 2004-08-04 07:56	20992 c:\windows\system32\hid.dll
+ 2001-08-17 22:36 . 2008-04-14 00:11	20992 c:\windows\system32\hid.dll
+ 2003-01-13 14:27 . 2008-04-14 00:11	41472 c:\windows\system32\hhsetup.dll
- 2003-01-13 14:27 . 2005-05-27 02:04	41472 c:\windows\system32\hhsetup.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	15872 c:\windows\system32\help.exe
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	39424 c:\windows\system32\grpconv.exe
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	39424 c:\windows\system32\grpconv.exe
+ 2006-04-01 13:57 . 2008-04-14 00:11	23552 c:\windows\system32\fxsmon.dll
- 2006-04-01 13:57 . 2004-08-04 07:56	23552 c:\windows\system32\fxsmon.dll
- 2006-04-01 13:57 . 2004-08-04 07:56	23552 c:\windows\system32\fxsext32.dll
+ 2006-04-01 13:57 . 2008-04-14 00:11	23552 c:\windows\system32\fxsext32.dll
+ 2006-04-01 13:57 . 2008-04-14 00:11	55296 c:\windows\system32\fxsevent.dll
- 2006-04-01 13:57 . 2004-08-04 07:56	55296 c:\windows\system32\fxsevent.dll
+ 2006-04-01 13:57 . 2008-04-14 00:11	26624 c:\windows\system32\fxsdrv.dll
+ 2006-04-01 13:57 . 2008-04-14 00:11	72192 c:\windows\system32\fxscom.dll
- 2006-04-01 13:57 . 2004-08-04 07:56	72192 c:\windows\system32\fxscom.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	60416 c:\windows\system32\fwcfg.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	60416 c:\windows\system32\fwcfg.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	42496 c:\windows\system32\ftp.exe
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	42496 c:\windows\system32\ftp.exe
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	29696 c:\windows\system32\format.com
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	20992 c:\windows\system32\fontview.exe
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	20992 c:\windows\system32\fontview.exe
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2009-10-15 16:28	81920 c:\windows\system32\fontsub.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	23040 c:\windows\system32\fltmc.exe
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2006-08-21 09:14	23040 c:\windows\system32\fltmc.exe
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2006-08-21 12:21	16896 c:\windows\system32\fltlib.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	16896  c:\windows\system32\fltlib.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	87552 c:\windows\system32\fldrclnr.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11	87552 c:\windows\system32\fldrclnr.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	27136 c:\windows\system32\findstr.exe
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	27136 c:\windows\system32\findstr.exe
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11	21504 c:\windows\system32\feclient.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	21504 c:\windows\system32\feclient.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	20992 c:\windows\system32\faxpatch.exe
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	20992 c:\windows\system32\faxpatch.exe
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11	80384 c:\windows\system32\faultrep.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	80384 c:\windows\system32\faultrep.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	24064 c:\windows\system32\extrac32.exe
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	55808 c:\windows\system32\extmgr.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	55808 c:\windows\system32\extmgr.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11	56320 c:\windows\system32\eventlog.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	23040 c:\windows\system32\ersvc.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11	23040 c:\windows\system32\ersvc.dll
+ 2005-08-31 13:16 . 2008-04-14 00:11	20480 c:\windows\system32\encapi.dll
- 2005-08-31 13:16 . 2004-08-04 07:56	20480 c:\windows\system32\encapi.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:11 . 2008-04-14 00:11	40960 c:\windows\system32\en\mmcex.resources.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:11 . 2008-04-14 00:11	28672 c:\windows\system32\en\microsoft.managementconsole.resources.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:11 . 2008-04-14 00:11	33792 c:\windows\system32\eapsvc.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:11 . 2008-04-14 00:11	59392 c:\windows\system32\eapqec.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:11 . 2008-04-14 00:11	40960 c:\windows\system32\eappprxy.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:11 . 2008-04-14 00:11	94208 c:\windows\system32\eappgnui.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:11 . 2008-04-14 00:11	30720 c:\windows\system32\eapolqec.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	17920 c:\windows\system32\dvdupgrd.exe
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	17920 c:\windows\system32\dvdupgrd.exe
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	10752 c:\windows\system32\dumprep.exe
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	10752 c:\windows\system32\dumprep.exe
+ 2005-08-31 13:16 . 2008-04-14 00:11	19456 c:\windows\system32\dswave.dll
- 2005-08-31 13:16 . 2004-08-04 07:56	19456 c:\windows\system32\dswave.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	51200 c:\windows\system32\dssec.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11	51200 c:\windows\system32\dssec.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	92672 c:\windows\system32\dskquota.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11	92672 c:\windows\system32\dskquota.dll
+ 2005-08-31 13:16 . 2008-04-14 00:11	71680 c:\windows\system32\dsdmoprp.dll
- 2005-08-31 13:16 . 2004-08-04 07:56	71680 c:\windows\system32\dsdmoprp.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11	16384 c:\windows\system32\ds32gt.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	16384 c:\windows\system32\ds32gt.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11	14336 c:\windows\system32\drprov.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	14336 c:\windows\system32\drprov.dll
- 2008-04-20 13:21 . 2004-08-04 07:56	87040 c:\windows\system32\drmstor.dll
+ 2008-04-20 13:21 . 2008-04-14 00:11	87040 c:\windows\system32\drmstor.dll
+ 2005-08-31 13:16 . 2008-04-13 18:46	19200 c:\windows\system32\drivers\wstcodec.sys
+ 2005-08-26 11:02 . 2008-04-13 19:17	83072 c:\windows\system32\drivers\wdmaud.sys
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 06:04	34560 c:\windows\system32\drivers\wanarp.sys
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-13 18:57	34560 c:\windows\system32\drivers\wanarp.sys
+ 2004-08-04 06:04 . 2008-04-13 18:43	14208 c:\windows\system32\drivers\wacompen.sys
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-13 18:41	52352 c:\windows\system32\drivers\volsnap.sys
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 06:00	52352 c:\windows\system32\drivers\volsnap.sys
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-13 18:44	81664 c:\windows\system32\drivers\videoprt.sys
- 2004-08-04 06:07 . 2004-08-04 06:07	42240 c:\windows\system32\drivers\viaagp.sys
+ 2004-08-04 06:07 . 2008-04-13 18:36	42240 c:\windows\system32\drivers\viaagp.sys
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-13 18:44	20992 c:\windows\system32\drivers\vga.sys
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 06:07	20992 c:\windows\system32\drivers\vga.sys
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	11325 c:\windows\system32\drivers\vchnt5.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	11325 c:\windows\system32\drivers\vchnt5.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-13 18:45	20608 c:\windows\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys
+ 2005-10-02 13:34 . 2008-04-13 18:45	26368 c:\windows\system32\drivers\usbstor.sys
- 2005-08-27 16:50 . 2004-08-04 05:58	15104 c:\windows\system32\drivers\usbscan.sys
+ 2005-08-27 16:50 . 2008-04-13 18:45	15104 c:\windows\system32\drivers\usbscan.sys
- 2005-08-26 11:02 . 2004-08-04 06:01	25856 c:\windows\system32\drivers\usbprint.sys
+ 2005-08-26 11:02 . 2008-04-13 18:47	25856 c:\windows\system32\drivers\usbprint.sys
+ 2001-08-17 14:03 . 2008-04-13 18:45	15872 c:\windows\system32\drivers\usbintel.sys
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-13 18:45	59520 c:\windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys
+ 2004-08-04 06:08 . 2008-04-13 18:45	30208 c:\windows\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys
+ 2010-09-08 15:48 . 2008-04-13 18:45	32128 c:\windows\system32\drivers\usbccgp.sys
+ 2001-08-17 14:03 . 2008-04-13 18:45	25728 c:\windows\system32\drivers\usbcamd2.sys
+ 2001-08-17 14:03 . 2008-04-13 18:45	25600 c:\windows\system32\drivers\usbcamd.sys
+ 2004-08-04 06:04 . 2008-04-13 18:56	12800 c:\windows\system32\drivers\usb8023x.sys
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-13 18:56	12800 c:\windows\system32\drivers\usb8023.sys
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-13 18:32	66048 c:\windows\system32\drivers\udfs.sys
+ 2004-08-04 06:07 . 2008-04-13 18:36	44672 c:\windows\system32\drivers\uagp35.sys
- 2004-08-04 06:07 . 2004-08-04 06:07	44672 c:\windows\system32\drivers\uagp35.sys
+ 2004-08-04 06:03 . 2008-04-13 18:56	12288 c:\windows\system32\drivers\tunmp.sys
- 2005-08-26 15:06 . 2004-08-04 08:01	40840 c:\windows\system32\drivers\termdd.sys
+ 2005-08-26 15:06 . 2008-04-14 00:13	40840 c:\windows\system32\drivers\termdd.sys
- 2005-08-26 15:06 . 2004-08-04 08:01	21896 c:\windows\system32\drivers\tdtcp.sys
+ 2005-08-26 15:06 . 2008-04-14 00:13	21896 c:\windows\system32\drivers\tdtcp.sys
- 2005-08-26 15:06 . 2004-08-04 08:01	12040 c:\windows\system32\drivers\tdpipe.sys
+ 2005-08-26 15:06 . 2008-04-14 00:13	12040 c:\windows\system32\drivers\tdpipe.sys
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-13 19:00	19072 c:\windows\system32\drivers\tdi.sys
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-13 18:40	14976 c:\windows\system32\drivers\tape.sys
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 05:59	14976 c:\windows\system32\drivers\tape.sys
+ 2005-08-26 11:02 . 2008-04-13 19:15	60800 c:\windows\system32\drivers\sysaudio.sys
- 2005-08-26 11:02 . 2004-08-04 06:15	60800 c:\windows\system32\drivers\sysaudio.sys
+ 2005-08-26 11:02 . 2008-04-13 18:45	56576 c:\windows\system32\drivers\swmidi.sys
+ 2005-08-31 13:16 . 2008-04-13 18:46	15232 c:\windows\system32\drivers\streamip.sys
+ 2005-08-31 13:16 . 2008-04-13 18:45	49408 c:\windows\system32\drivers\stream.sys
- 2005-08-26 15:08 . 2004-08-04 06:06	73472 c:\windows\system32\drivers\sr.sys
+ 2005-08-26 15:08 . 2008-04-13 18:36	73472 c:\windows\system32\drivers\sr.sys
+ 2001-08-17 14:06 . 2008-04-13 18:46	25344 c:\windows\system32\drivers\sonydcam.sys
+ 2005-08-31 13:16 . 2008-04-13 18:46	11136 c:\windows\system32\drivers\slip.sys
- 2005-08-31 13:16 . 2004-08-04 06:10	11136 c:\windows\system32\drivers\slip.sys
+ 2004-08-04 06:07 . 2008-04-13 18:36	40960 c:\windows\system32\drivers\sisagp.sys
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 05:59	11392 c:\windows\system32\drivers\sfloppy.sys
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-13 18:40	11392 c:\windows\system32\drivers\sfloppy.sys
+ 2004-08-04 05:59 . 2008-04-13 18:40	11008 c:\windows\system32\drivers\sffp_sd.sys
+ 2011-05-23 22:12 . 2008-04-13 18:40	10240 c:\windows\system32\drivers\sffp_mmc.sys
+ 2004-08-04 05:59 . 2008-04-13 18:40	11904 c:\windows\system32\drivers\sffdisk.sys
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-13 19:15	64512 c:\windows\system32\drivers\serial.sys
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-13 18:40	15744 c:\windows\system32\drivers\serenum.sys
+ 2004-08-04 06:07 . 2008-04-13 18:36	79232 c:\windows\system32\drivers\sdbus.sys
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-13 18:40	96384 c:\windows\system32\drivers\scsiport.sys
+ 2004-08-04 06:04 . 2008-04-13 18:56	30592 c:\windows\system32\drivers\rndismpx.sys
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-13 18:56	30592 c:\windows\system32\drivers\rndismp.sys
+ 2004-08-04 06:10 . 2008-04-13 18:46	59136 c:\windows\system32\drivers\rfcomm.sys
+ 2005-08-26 11:02 . 2008-04-13 18:40	57600 c:\windows\system32\drivers\redbook.sys
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-13 19:19	48384 c:\windows\system32\drivers\raspptp.sys
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 06:14	48384 c:\windows\system32\drivers\raspptp.sys
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 06:05	41472 c:\windows\system32\drivers\raspppoe.sys
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-13 18:57	41472 c:\windows\system32\drivers\raspppoe.sys
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 06:14	51328 c:\windows\system32\drivers\rasl2tp.sys
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-13 19:19	51328 c:\windows\system32\drivers\rasl2tp.sys
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-13 18:56	69120 c:\windows\system32\drivers\psched.sys
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 06:04	69120 c:\windows\system32\drivers\psched.sys
+ 2001-08-17 13:48 . 2008-04-13 18:31	35840 c:\windows\system32\drivers\processr.sys
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-13 18:40	24960 c:\windows\system32\drivers\pciidex.sys
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-13 18:36	68224 c:\windows\system32\drivers\pci.sys
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 06:07	68224 c:\windows\system32\drivers\pci.sys
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-13 18:40	19712 c:\windows\system32\drivers\partmgr.sys
- 2001-08-17 13:50 . 2004-08-04 05:59	80128 c:\windows\system32\drivers\parport.sys
+ 2001-08-17 13:50 . 2008-04-13 18:40	80128 c:\windows\system32\drivers\parport.sys
+ 2001-08-17 13:48 . 2008-04-13 18:31	42752 c:\windows\system32\drivers\p3.sys
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-13 18:56	88320 c:\windows\system32\drivers\nwlnkipx.sys
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-13 18:32	30848 c:\windows\system32\drivers\npfs.sys
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 06:00	30848 c:\windows\system32\drivers\npfs.sys
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 05:59	40320 c:\windows\system32\drivers\nmnt.sys
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-13 18:53	40320 c:\windows\system32\drivers\nmnt.sys
+ 2001-08-17 13:46 . 2008-04-13 18:51	61824 c:\windows\system32\drivers\nic1394.sys
- 2001-08-17 13:46 . 2004-08-04 05:58	61824 c:\windows\system32\drivers\nic1394.sys
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-13 18:56	34688 c:\windows\system32\drivers\netbios.sys
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2010-11-02 15:17	40960 c:\windows\system32\drivers\ndproxy.sys
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-13 19:20	91520 c:\windows\system32\drivers\ndiswan.sys
+ 2001-08-17 13:53 . 2008-04-13 18:55	14592 c:\windows\system32\drivers\ndisuio.sys
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2011-07-08 14:02	10496 c:\windows\system32\drivers\ndistapi.sys
- 2005-08-31 13:16 . 2004-08-04 06:10	10880 c:\windows\system32\drivers\ndisip.sys
+ 2005-08-31 13:16 . 2008-04-13 18:46	10880 c:\windows\system32\drivers\ndisip.sys
+ 2005-08-31 13:16 . 2008-04-13 18:46	85248 c:\windows\system32\drivers\nabtsfec.sys
- 2004-08-04 06:04 . 2004-08-04 06:04	12672 c:\windows\system32\drivers\mutohpen.sys
+ 2004-08-04 06:04 . 2008-04-13 18:43	12672 c:\windows\system32\drivers\mutohpen.sys
- 2004-08-04 06:07 . 2004-08-04 06:07	15488 c:\windows\system32\drivers\mssmbios.sys
+ 2004-08-04 06:07 . 2008-04-13 18:36	15488 c:\windows\system32\drivers\mssmbios.sys
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-13 18:56	35072 c:\windows\system32\drivers\msgpc.sys
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 06:04	35072 c:\windows\system32\drivers\msgpc.sys
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-13 18:32	19072 c:\windows\system32\drivers\msfs.sys
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 06:00	19072 c:\windows\system32\drivers\msfs.sys
+ 2005-08-31 13:16 . 2008-04-13 18:46	51200 c:\windows\system32\drivers\msdv.sys
+ 2005-08-31 13:16 . 2008-04-13 18:46	15232 c:\windows\system32\drivers\mpe.sys
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-13 18:39	42368 c:\windows\system32\drivers\mountmgr.sys
- 2001-08-17 13:47 . 2004-08-04 05:58	23040 c:\windows\system32\drivers\mouclass.sys
+ 2001-08-17 13:47 . 2008-04-13 18:39	23040 c:\windows\system32\drivers\mouclass.sys
- 2001-08-17 13:57 . 2004-08-04 06:08	30080 c:\windows\system32\drivers\modem.sys
+ 2001-08-17 13:57 . 2008-04-13 19:00	30080 c:\windows\system32\drivers\modem.sys
+ 2001-08-17 13:58 . 2008-04-13 18:36	63744 c:\windows\system32\drivers\mf.sys
- 2001-08-17 13:58 . 2004-08-04 06:07	63744 c:\windows\system32\drivers\mf.sys
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2009-06-24 11:18	92928 c:\windows\system32\drivers\ksecdd.sys
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 05:58	24576 c:\windows\system32\drivers\kbdclass.sys
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-13 18:39	24576 c:\windows\system32\drivers\kbdclass.sys
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-13 18:36	37248 c:\windows\system32\drivers\isapnp.sys
- 2005-08-26 11:00 . 2004-08-04 06:00	11264 c:\windows\system32\drivers\irenum.sys
+ 2005-08-26 11:00 . 2008-04-13 18:54	11264 c:\windows\system32\drivers\irenum.sys
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-13 19:19	75264 c:\windows\system32\drivers\ipsec.sys
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-13 18:57	20864 c:\windows\system32\drivers\ipinip.sys
+ 2004-08-04 06:00 . 2008-04-13 18:53	36608 c:\windows\system32\drivers\ip6fw.sys
+ 2004-08-04 05:59 . 2008-04-13 18:31	36352 c:\windows\system32\drivers\intelppm.sys
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-13 18:40	42112 c:\windows\system32\drivers\imapi.sys
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-13 19:18	52480 c:\windows\system32\drivers\i8042prt.sys
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-13 18:45	10368 c:\windows\system32\drivers\hidusb.sys
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-13 18:45	24960 c:\windows\system32\drivers\hidparse.sys
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 06:08	24960 c:\windows\system32\drivers\hidparse.sys
+ 2004-08-04 06:08 . 2008-04-13 18:45	19200 c:\windows\system32\drivers\hidir.sys
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-13 18:45	36864 c:\windows\system32\drivers\hidclass.sys
+ 2004-08-04 06:10 . 2008-04-13 18:46	25600 c:\windows\system32\drivers\hidbth.sys
- 2004-08-04 06:10 . 2004-08-04 06:10	25600 c:\windows\system32\drivers\hidbth.sys
+ 2005-08-26 11:01 . 2008-04-13 18:45	10624 c:\windows\system32\drivers\gameenum.sys
- 2005-08-26 11:01 . 2004-08-04 06:08	10624 c:\windows\system32\drivers\gameenum.sys
+ 2004-08-04 06:07 . 2008-04-13 18:36	46464 c:\windows\system32\drivers\gagp30kx.sys
- 2004-08-04 06:07 . 2004-08-04 06:07	46464 c:\windows\system32\drivers\gagp30kx.sys
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-13 18:40	20480 c:\windows\system32\drivers\flpydisk.sys
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 05:59	20480 c:\windows\system32\drivers\flpydisk.sys
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-13 18:33	44544 c:\windows\system32\drivers\fips.sys
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-13 18:40	27392 c:\windows\system32\drivers\fdc.sys
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 05:59	27392 c:\windows\system32\drivers\fdc.sys
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-13 18:38	71168 c:\windows\system32\drivers\dxg.sys
+ 2005-08-28 15:11 . 2008-04-13 18:45	60160 c:\windows\system32\drivers\drmk.sys
- 2005-08-26 11:02 . 2004-08-04 06:07	52864 c:\windows\system32\drivers\dmusic.sys
+ 2005-08-26 11:02 . 2008-04-13 18:45	52864 c:\windows\system32\drivers\dmusic.sys
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-13 18:40	14208 c:\windows\system32\drivers\diskdump.sys
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 05:59	14208 c:\windows\system32\drivers\diskdump.sys
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 05:59	36352 c:\windows\system32\drivers\disk.sys
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-13 18:40	36352 c:\windows\system32\drivers\disk.sys
+ 2001-08-17 13:48 . 2008-04-13 18:31	36736 c:\windows\system32\drivers\crusoe.sys
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-13 19:16	49536  c:\windows\system32\drivers\classpnp.sys
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	15423 c:\windows\system32\drivers\ch7xxnt5.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	15423 c:\windows\system32\drivers\ch7xxnt5.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-13 18:40	62976 c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 06:14	63744 c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdfs.sys
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-13 19:14	63744 c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdfs.sys
+ 2005-08-31 13:16 . 2008-04-13 18:46	17024 c:\windows\system32\drivers\ccdecode.sys
- 2005-08-31 13:16 . 2004-08-04 06:10	17024 c:\windows\system32\drivers\ccdecode.sys
+ 2004-08-04 06:10 . 2008-04-13 18:46	18944 c:\windows\system32\drivers\bthusb.sys
- 2004-08-04 06:10 . 2004-08-04 06:10	18944 c:\windows\system32\drivers\bthusb.sys
+ 2004-08-04 06:10 . 2008-04-13 18:46	36480 c:\windows\system32\drivers\bthprint.sys
+ 2004-08-04 06:10 . 2008-04-13 18:46	37888 c:\windows\system32\drivers\bthmodem.sys
+ 2004-08-04 06:10 . 2008-04-13 18:46	17024 c:\windows\system32\drivers\bthenum.sys
- 2004-08-04 06:10 . 2004-08-04 06:10	17024 c:\windows\system32\drivers\bthenum.sys
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 05:59	71552 c:\windows\system32\drivers\bridge.sys
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-13 18:53	71552 c:\windows\system32\drivers\bridge.sys
- 2005-08-31 13:16 . 2004-08-04 06:10	11776 c:\windows\system32\drivers\bdasup.sys
+ 2005-08-31 13:16 . 2008-04-13 18:46	11776 c:\windows\system32\drivers\bdasup.sys
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	17279 c:\windows\system32\drivers\atv10nt5.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	17279 c:\windows\system32\drivers\atv10nt5.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	14143 c:\windows\system32\drivers\atv06nt5.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	14143 c:\windows\system32\drivers\atv06nt5.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	25471 c:\windows\system32\drivers\atv04nt5.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	25471 c:\windows\system32\drivers\atv04nt5.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	11359 c:\windows\system32\drivers\atv02nt5.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	11359 c:\windows\system32\drivers\atv02nt5.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	21183 c:\windows\system32\drivers\atv01nt5.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	21183 c:\windows\system32\drivers\atv01nt5.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-13 18:51	55808 c:\windows\system32\drivers\atmlane.sys
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 05:58	59904 c:\windows\system32\drivers\atmarpc.sys
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-13 18:51	59904 c:\windows\system32\drivers\atmarpc.sys
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-13 18:40	96512 c:\windows\system32\drivers\atapi.sys
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-13 18:57	14336 c:\windows\system32\drivers\asyncmac.sys
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 06:05	14336 c:\windows\system32\drivers\asyncmac.sys
- 2001-08-17 13:46 . 2004-08-04 05:58	60800 c:\windows\system32\drivers\arp1394.sys
+ 2001-08-17 13:46 . 2008-04-13 18:51	60800 c:\windows\system32\drivers\arp1394.sys
+ 2004-08-04 05:59 . 2008-04-13 18:31	37760 c:\windows\system32\drivers\amdk7.sys
+ 2001-08-17 13:48 . 2008-04-13 18:31	37376 c:\windows\system32\drivers\amdk6.sys
+ 2004-08-04 06:07 . 2008-04-13 18:36	43008 c:\windows\system32\drivers\amdagp.sys
- 2004-08-04 06:07 . 2004-08-04 06:07	43008 c:\windows\system32\drivers\amdagp.sys
+ 2004-08-04 06:07 . 2008-04-13 18:36	42752 c:\windows\system32\drivers\alim1541.sys
- 2004-08-04 06:07 . 2004-08-04 06:07	42752 c:\windows\system32\drivers\alim1541.sys
- 2004-08-04 06:07 . 2004-08-04 06:07	44928 c:\windows\system32\drivers\agpcpq.sys
+ 2004-08-04 06:07 . 2008-04-13 18:36	44928 c:\windows\system32\drivers\agpcpq.sys
+ 2005-08-26 11:01 . 2008-04-13 18:36	42368 c:\windows\system32\drivers\agp440.sys
- 2005-08-26 11:01 . 2004-08-04 06:07	42368 c:\windows\system32\drivers\agp440.sys
+ 2005-08-31 13:16 . 2008-04-14 00:11	57344 c:\windows\system32\dpwsockx.dll
- 2005-08-31 13:16 . 2004-08-04 07:56	57344 c:\windows\system32\dpwsockx.dll
- 2005-08-31 13:16 . 2004-08-04 07:56	83456 c:\windows\system32\dpvsetup.exe
+ 2005-08-31 13:16 . 2008-04-14 00:12	83456 c:\windows\system32\dpvsetup.exe
- 2005-08-31 13:16 . 2004-08-04 07:56	21504 c:\windows\system32\dpvacm.dll
+ 2005-08-31 13:16 . 2008-04-14 00:11	21504 c:\windows\system32\dpvacm.dll
+ 2005-08-31 13:16 . 2008-04-14 00:12	17920 c:\windows\system32\dpnsvr.exe
+ 2005-08-31 13:16 . 2008-04-14 00:11	60928 c:\windows\system32\dpnhupnp.dll
- 2005-08-31 13:16 . 2004-08-04 07:56	60928 c:\windows\system32\dpnhupnp.dll
- 2005-08-31 13:16 . 2004-08-04 07:56	35328 c:\windows\system32\dpnhpast.dll
+ 2005-08-31 13:16 . 2008-04-14 00:11	35328 c:\windows\system32\dpnhpast.dll
+ 2005-08-31 13:16 . 2008-04-14 00:11	23552 c:\windows\system32\dpmodemx.dll
- 2005-08-31 13:16 . 2004-08-04 07:56	23552 c:\windows\system32\dpmodemx.dll
+ 2005-08-31 13:16 . 2008-04-14 00:12	29696 c:\windows\system32\dplaysvr.exe
+ 2011-05-23 22:10 . 2008-04-14 00:11	56320 c:\windows\system32\dot3msm.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:10 . 2008-04-14 00:11	39936 c:\windows\system32\dot3gpclnt.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:10 . 2008-04-14 00:11	57856 c:\windows\system32\dot3cfg.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:10 . 2008-04-14 00:11	26112 c:\windows\system32\dot3api.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11	48128 c:\windows\system32\docprop2.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	48128 c:\windows\system32\docprop2.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-02-20 05:32	45568 c:\windows\system32\dnsrslvr.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2009-04-20 17:17	45568 c:\windows\system32\dnsrslvr.dll
+ 2001-08-17 22:36 . 2008-04-14 00:11	52224 c:\windows\system32\dmutil.dll
- 2001-08-17 22:36 . 2004-08-04 07:56	52224 c:\windows\system32\dmutil.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	23552 c:\windows\system32\dmserver.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11	23552 c:\windows\system32\dmserver.dll
+ 2005-08-31 13:16 . 2008-04-14 00:11	82432 c:\windows\system32\dmscript.dll
- 2005-08-31 13:16 . 2004-08-04 07:56	82432 c:\windows\system32\dmscript.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	15872 c:\windows\system32\dmremote.exe
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	15872 c:\windows\system32\dmremote.exe
+ 2005-08-31 13:16 . 2008-04-14 00:11	35840 c:\windows\system32\dmloader.dll
- 2005-08-31 13:16 . 2004-08-04 07:56	35840 c:\windows\system32\dmloader.dll
+ 2005-08-31 13:16 . 2008-04-14 00:11	61440 c:\windows\system32\dmcompos.dll
- 2005-08-31 13:16 . 2004-08-04 07:56	61440 c:\windows\system32\dmcompos.dll
+ 2005-08-31 13:16 . 2008-04-14 00:11	28672 c:\windows\system32\dmband.dll
- 2005-08-31 13:16 . 2004-08-04 07:56	28672 c:\windows\system32\dmband.dll
+ 2011-07-09 13:08 . 2011-08-22 23:48	12800 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\xpshims.dll
- 2011-07-09 13:08 . 2010-05-06 10:41	12800 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\xpshims.dll
+ 2008-05-09 10:53 . 2008-05-09 10:53	90112 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\wshext.dll
+ 2009-06-25 08:25 . 2009-06-25 08:25	54272 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\wdigest.dll
- 2005-08-26 15:13 . 2004-08-04 05:32	86073 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\voicesub.dll
+ 2005-08-26 15:13 . 2008-04-14 00:11	86073 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\voicesub.dll
- 2005-08-26 15:13 . 2004-08-04 06:04	76288 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\uniime.dll
+ 2005-08-26 15:13 . 2008-04-14 00:11	76288 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\uniime.dll
+ 2005-08-26 15:13 . 2008-04-14 00:10	10240 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\tmigrate.dll
- 2005-08-26 15:13 . 2004-08-04 05:32	10240 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\tmigrate.dll
+ 2009-06-12 12:31 . 2009-06-12 12:31	76288 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\telnet.exe
- 2009-06-12 11:50 . 2009-06-12 11:50	76288 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\telnet.exe
+ 2009-10-21 05:38 . 2009-10-21 05:38	75776 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\strmfilt.dll
- 2009-10-21 06:00 . 2009-10-21 06:00	75776 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\strmfilt.dll
+ 2010-08-27 05:57 . 2010-08-27 05:57	99840 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\srvsvc.dll
+ 2010-08-17 13:17 . 2010-08-17 13:17	58880 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\spoolsv.exe
+ 2009-02-03 19:59 . 2009-06-25 08:25	56832 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\secur32.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2009-02-06 10:39	35328 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\sc.exe
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2009-02-06 16:54	35328 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\sc.exe
+ 2009-10-12 13:38 . 2009-10-12 13:38	79872 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\raschap.dll
- 2005-08-26 15:12 . 2004-08-04 05:31	67584 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\pmigrate.dll
+ 2005-08-26 15:12 . 2008-04-14 00:10	67584 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\pmigrate.dll
+ 2005-08-26 15:12 . 2008-04-13 16:43	70144 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\pintlphr.exe
- 2005-08-26 15:12 . 2004-08-04 05:31	70144 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\pintlphr.exe
- 2005-08-26 15:12 . 2004-08-04 05:31	53760 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\pintlcsd.dll
+ 2005-08-26 15:12 . 2008-04-14 00:10	53760 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\pintlcsd.dll
- 2005-08-26 15:12 . 2004-08-04 05:31	15360 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\padrs804.dll
+ 2005-08-26 15:12 . 2008-04-14 00:10	15360 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\padrs804.dll
+ 2005-08-26 15:12 . 2008-04-14 00:10	15872 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\padrs404.dll
- 2005-08-26 15:12 . 2004-08-04 05:32	15872 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\padrs404.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2011-09-26 15:41	20480 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\oleaccrc.dll
+ 2005-08-31 13:25 . 2008-04-14 00:12	10240 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\npwmsdrm.dll
- 2005-08-31 13:25 . 2004-08-04 07:56	10240 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\npwmsdrm.dll
- 2008-08-27 23:54 . 2008-03-07 16:56	98304 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\nlhtml.dll
+ 2008-08-27 23:54 . 2008-03-07 17:02	98304 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\nlhtml.dll
- 2008-06-12 14:16 . 2008-06-12 14:16	91648 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\mtxoci.dll
+ 2008-06-12 14:23 . 2008-06-12 14:23	91648 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\mtxoci.dll
+ 2008-06-12 14:23 . 2008-06-12 14:23	66560 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\mtxclu.dll
- 2008-06-12 14:16 . 2008-06-12 14:16	66560 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\mtxclu.dll
+ 2009-11-27 17:11 . 2009-11-27 17:11	17920 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\msyuv.dll
- 2009-11-27 17:33 . 2009-11-27 17:33	17920 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\msyuv.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:11 . 2008-04-13 17:27	79872 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\msxml6r.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2009-11-27 16:07	28672 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\msvidc32.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2009-11-27 16:37	28672 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\msvidc32.dll
- 2009-11-27 16:37 . 2009-11-27 16:37	11264 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\msrle32.dll
+ 2009-11-27 16:07 . 2009-11-27 16:07	11264 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\msrle32.dll
+ 2009-03-08 08:31 . 2011-08-22 23:48	66560 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\mshtmled.dll
- 2009-03-08 08:31 . 2009-03-08 08:31	66560 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\mshtmled.dll
- 2008-04-25 15:47 . 2010-05-06 10:41	55296 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\msfeedsbs.dll
+ 2008-04-25 15:47 . 2011-08-22 23:48	55296 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\msfeedsbs.dll
- 2005-08-26 15:06 . 2008-06-12 14:16	58880 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\msdtclog.dll
+ 2008-06-12 14:23 . 2008-06-12 14:23	58880 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\msdtclog.dll
- 2008-06-24 16:23 . 2008-06-24 16:23	74240 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\mscms.dll
+ 2008-06-24 16:43 . 2008-06-24 16:43	74240 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\mscms.dll
- 2009-09-04 20:45 . 2009-09-04 20:45	58880 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\msasn1.dll
+ 2009-09-04 21:03 . 2009-09-04 21:03	58880 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\msasn1.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-03-07 16:56	29696 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\mimefilt.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-03-07 17:02	29696 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\mimefilt.dll
+ 2009-03-08 08:34 . 2011-08-22 23:48	43520 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\licmgr10.dll
+ 2009-06-24 11:18 . 2009-06-24 11:18	92928 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\ksecdd.sys
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2011-08-22 23:48	25600 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\jsproxy.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2010-05-06 10:41	25600 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\jsproxy.dll
+ 2009-11-27 16:07 . 2009-11-27 16:07	48128 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\iyuv_32.dll
- 2009-11-27 16:37 . 2009-11-27 16:37	48128 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\iyuv_32.dll
+ 2010-11-18 18:12 . 2010-11-18 18:12	81920 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\isign32.dll
- 2005-08-26 15:12 . 2004-08-04 05:31	81976 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\imjpdct.dll
+ 2005-08-26 15:12 . 2008-04-14 00:09	81976 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\imjpdct.dll
+ 2005-08-26 15:12 . 2008-04-14 00:09	86016 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\imekrmbx.dll
- 2005-08-26 15:12 . 2004-08-04 06:04	86016 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\imekrmbx.dll
- 2009-10-21 06:00 . 2009-10-21 06:00	25088 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\httpapi.dll
+ 2009-10-21 05:38 . 2009-10-21 05:38	25088  c:\windows\system32\dllcache\httpapi.dll
+ 2011-05-23 21:48 . 2009-10-15 16:28	81920 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\fontsub.dll
+ 2008-04-20 13:21 . 2008-04-14 00:11	87040 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\drmstor.dll
- 2008-04-20 13:21 . 2004-08-04 07:56	87040 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\drmstor.dll
- 2008-02-20 05:32 . 2008-02-20 05:32	45568 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\dnsrslvr.dll
+ 2009-04-20 17:17 . 2009-04-20 17:17	45568 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\dnsrslvr.dll
- 2009-12-14 07:35 . 2009-12-14 07:35	33280 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\csrsrv.dll
+ 2009-12-14 07:08 . 2011-04-26 11:07	33280 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\csrsrv.dll
+ 2005-08-26 15:11 . 2008-04-14 00:09	56320 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\chtskdic.dll
- 2005-08-26 15:11 . 2004-08-04 05:31	56320 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\chtskdic.dll
- 2005-08-26 15:11 . 2004-08-04 05:31	97792 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\chtmbx.dll
+ 2005-08-26 15:11 . 2008-04-14 00:09	97792 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\chtmbx.dll
+ 2010-01-13 14:01 . 2010-01-13 14:01	86016 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\cabview.dll
+ 2009-11-27 16:07 . 2009-11-27 16:07	84992 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\avifil32.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2009-11-27 16:37	84992 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\avifil32.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2009-07-17 19:01	58880 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\atl.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2009-07-17 18:55	58880 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\atl.dll
+ 2010-03-05 14:37 . 2010-03-05 14:37	65536 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\asycfilt.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2010-03-05 14:57	65536 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\asycfilt.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11	32768 c:\windows\system32\dispex.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:10 . 2008-04-14 00:11	39936 c:\windows\system32\dimsroam.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:10 . 2008-04-14 00:11	19456 c:\windows\system32\dimsntfy.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11	68608 c:\windows\system32\digest.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	68608 c:\windows\system32\digest.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	87040 c:\windows\system32\diantz.exe
+ 2011-05-23 22:10 . 2008-04-14 00:11	48640 c:\windows\system32\dhcpqec.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11	28672 c:\windows\system32\dfsshlex.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	28672 c:\windows\system32\dfsshlex.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11	39424 c:\windows\system32\dfrgsnap.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	82944 c:\windows\system32\dfrgfat.exe
- 2005-08-31 13:16 . 2004-08-04 07:56	59904 c:\windows\system32\devenum.dll
+ 2005-08-31 13:16 . 2008-04-14 00:11	59904 c:\windows\system32\devenum.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	25088 c:\windows\system32\defrag.exe
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	25088 c:\windows\system32\defrag.exe
- 2005-08-31 13:16 . 2004-08-04 07:56	27136 c:\windows\system32\ddrawex.dll
+ 2005-08-31 13:16 . 2008-04-14 00:11	27136 c:\windows\system32\ddrawex.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	30208 c:\windows\system32\ddeshare.exe
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	30208 c:\windows\system32\ddeshare.exe
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	28672 c:\windows\system32\dbnmpntw.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11	28672 c:\windows\system32\dbnmpntw.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	24576 c:\windows\system32\dbmsrpcn.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11	24576 c:\windows\system32\dbmsrpcn.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11	25088 c:\windows\system32\davclnt.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	54272 c:\windows\system32\dataclen.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11	54272 c:\windows\system32\dataclen.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	15360 c:\windows\system32\ctfmon.exe
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	15360 c:\windows\system32\ctfmon.exe
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2011-04-26 11:07	33280 c:\windows\system32\csrsrv.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2009-12-14 07:35	33280 c:\windows\system32\csrsrv.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11	62464 c:\windows\system32\cryptsvc.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11	64512 c:\windows\system32\cryptnet.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	53760 c:\windows\system32\cryptext.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11	53760 c:\windows\system32\cryptext.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	33280 c:\windows\system32\cryptdll.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11	33280 c:\windows\system32\cryptdll.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	74752 c:\windows\system32\cryptdlg.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11	74752 c:\windows\system32\cryptdlg.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:10 . 2008-04-14 00:11	12800 c:\windows\system32\credssp.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	27648 c:\windows\system32\conime.exe
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	27648 c:\windows\system32\conime.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:53 . 2011-10-20 20:53	32768 c:\windows\system32\config\systemprofile\Local Settings\History\History.IE5\MSHist012011102020111021\index.dat
+ 2005-08-26 15:13 . 2011-10-20 20:53	49152 c:\windows\system32\config\systemprofile\Local Settings\History\History.IE5\index.dat
+ 2011-10-20 20:53 . 2011-10-20 20:53	16384 c:\windows\system32\config\systemprofile\Cookies\index.dat
+ 2005-08-26 15:06 . 2008-04-14 00:11	97792 c:\windows\system32\comrepl.dll
- 2005-08-26 15:06 . 2005-07-26 04:39	97792 c:\windows\system32\comrepl.dll
+ 2005-08-26 15:06 . 2008-04-14 00:11	28160 c:\windows\system32\comaddin.dll
+ 2006-06-29 10:53 . 2008-04-14 00:11	60416 c:\windows\system32\colbact.dll
- 2006-06-29 10:53 . 2005-07-26 04:39	60416 c:\windows\system32\colbact.dll
+ 2001-08-17 22:36 . 2008-04-14 00:11	47104 c:\windows\system32\cnbjmon.dll
- 2001-08-17 22:36 . 2004-08-04 07:56	47104 c:\windows\system32\cnbjmon.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11	39424 c:\windows\system32\cmutil.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	63488 c:\windows\system32\cmstp.exe
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	63488 c:\windows\system32\cmstp.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	13312 c:\windows\system32\cmsetacl.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	39936 c:\windows\system32\cmmon32.exe
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	39936 c:\windows\system32\cmmon32.exe
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	25600 c:\windows\system32\cmdl32.exe
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	15872 c:\windows\system32\cmcfg32.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11	15872 c:\windows\system32\cmcfg32.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11	58368 c:\windows\system32\clusapi.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	33280 c:\windows\system32\clipsrv.exe
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	33280 c:\windows\system32\clipsrv.exe
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	20480 c:\windows\system32\cliconfg.exe
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	20480 c:\windows\system32\cliconfg.exe
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	77824 c:\windows\system32\cliconfg.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11	77824 c:\windows\system32\cliconfg.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	64000 c:\windows\system32\cleanmgr.exe
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	64000 c:\windows\system32\cleanmgr.exe
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11	69120 c:\windows\system32\ciodm.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2006-06-22 05:06	69120 c:\windows\system32\ciodm.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	16896 c:\windows\system32\cfgmgr32.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:09	16896 c:\windows\system32\cfgmgr32.dll
- 2005-08-26 15:06 . 2004-08-04 07:56	38912 c:\windows\system32\cfgbkend.dll
+ 2005-08-26 15:06 . 2008-04-14 00:11	38912 c:\windows\system32\cfgbkend.dll
+ 2005-08-26 15:06 . 2008-04-14 00:11	85504 c:\windows\system32\catsrvps.dll
- 2005-08-26 15:06 . 2004-08-04 07:56	85504 c:\windows\system32\catsrvps.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	50688 c:\windows\system32\camocx.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11	50688 c:\windows\system32\camocx.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	19968 c:\windows\system32\cacls.exe
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2010-01-13 14:01	86016 c:\windows\system32\cabview.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11	60416 c:\windows\system32\cabinet.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	50688 c:\windows\system32\btpanui.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	50688 c:\windows\system32\btpanui.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	30208 c:\windows\system32\bthserv.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	30208 c:\windows\system32\bthserv.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	20992 c:\windows\system32\bthci.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	20992 c:\windows\system32\bthci.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	78336 c:\windows\system32\browsewm.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11	78336 c:\windows\system32\browsewm.dll
+ 2006-06-29 10:53 . 2008-04-14 00:11	77824 c:\windows\system32\browser.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-13 17:03	63488 c:\windows\system32\browselc.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:55	63488 c:\windows\system32\browselc.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	71680 c:\windows\system32\blastcln.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	71680 c:\windows\system32\blastcln.exe
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	17408 c:\windows\system32\bidispl.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11	17408 c:\windows\system32\bidispl.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11	29184 c:\windows\system32\batmeter.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	52736 c:\windows\system32\basesrv.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11	52736 c:\windows\system32\basesrv.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2009-11-27 16:37	84992 c:\windows\system32\avifil32.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2009-11-27 16:07	84992 c:\windows\system32\avifil32.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	11264 c:\windows\system32\autolfn.exe
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	11264 c:\windows\system32\autolfn.exe
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11	62464 c:\windows\system32\authz.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	14336 c:\windows\system32\auditusr.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	14336 c:\windows\system32\auditusr.exe
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11	42496 c:\windows\system32\audiosrv.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	42496 c:\windows\system32\audiosrv.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	12288 c:\windows\system32\attrib.exe
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11	30208 c:\windows\system32\atmlib.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	30208 c:\windows\system32\atmlib.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	11264 c:\windows\system32\atmadm.exe
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	11264 c:\windows\system32\atmadm.exe
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2009-07-17 19:01	58880 c:\windows\system32\atl.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2009-07-17 18:55	58880 c:\windows\system32\atl.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	32768 c:\windows\system32\ativtmxx.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	32768 c:\windows\system32\ativtmxx.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	25088 c:\windows\system32\at.exe
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	25088 c:\windows\system32\at.exe
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2010-03-05 14:37	65536 c:\windows\system32\asycfilt.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2010-03-05 14:57	65536 c:\windows\system32\asycfilt.dll
+ 2010-03-18 20:47 . 2010-03-18 20:47	17760 c:\windows\system32\aspnet_counters.dll
- 2005-08-31 13:16 . 2004-08-04 07:56	70656 c:\windows\system32\amstream.dll
+ 2005-08-31 13:16 . 2008-04-14 00:11	70656 c:\windows\system32\amstream.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11	17408 c:\windows\system32\alrsvc.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	17408 c:\windows\system32\alrsvc.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	44544 c:\windows\system32\alg.exe
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	44544 c:\windows\system32\alg.exe
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	98304 c:\windows\system32\ahui.exe
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	98304 c:\windows\system32\ahui.exe
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	68096 c:\windows\system32\adsmsext.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11	68096 c:\windows\system32\adsmsext.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11	98304 c:\windows\system32\actxprxy.dll
+ 2010-03-19 03:21 . 2010-03-19 03:21	17760 c:\windows\system32\1033\vsjitdebuggerui.dll
- 2005-08-26 15:09 . 2004-08-04 07:56	58434 c:\windows\srchasst\srchctls.dll
+ 2005-08-26 15:09 . 2008-04-14 00:12	58434 c:\windows\srchasst\srchctls.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	32866 c:\windows\slrundll.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	32866 c:\windows\slrundll.exe
+ 2011-05-23 22:11 . 2008-04-14 00:11	82944 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\ServicePackCache\i386\msgsc.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:10 . 2008-04-14 00:11	33792 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\ServicePackCache\i386\custsat.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:12 . 2008-04-14 00:12	18944 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\xrxscnui.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	11776 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\xolehlp.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	11776 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\xolehlp.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	50176 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\xmlprovi.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	50176 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\xmlprovi.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	30720 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\xcopy.exe
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	30720 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\xcopy.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	91648 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\xactsrv.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	91648 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\xactsrv.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	52736 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\wzcsapi.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	32256 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\wups.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	18432 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\wtsapi32.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	18432 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\wtsapi32.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	50688 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\wstdecod.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	50688 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\wstdecod.dll
+ 2004-08-04 06:10 . 2008-04-13 18:46	19200 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\wstcodec.sys
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	22528 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\wsock32.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	22528 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\wsock32.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	41984 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\wsnmp32.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	19456 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\wshtcpip.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	11264 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\wshrm.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	14336 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\wship6.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	14336 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\wship6.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	90112 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\wshext.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	36864 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\wshcon.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	80896 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\wscsvc.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	13824 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\wscntfy.exe
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	13824 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\wscntfy.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	19968 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ws2help.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	19968 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ws2help.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	82432 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ws2_32.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	11264 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\wpnpinst.exe
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	32256 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\wpabaln.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	32256 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\wpabaln.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	95232 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\wmiutils.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	95232 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\wmiutils.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	41472 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\wmipsess.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	41472 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\wmipsess.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	62464 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\wmipjobj.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	61952 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\wmipiprt.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	60928 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\wmicookr.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	60928 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\wmicookr.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	88576 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\wmiaprpl.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	92672 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\wlnotify.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	92672 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\wlnotify.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:12 . 2008-04-14 00:12	69120 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\wlanapi.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	53760 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\winsta.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	53760 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\winsta.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	17408 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\winshfhc.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	17408 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\winshfhc.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	99328 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\winscard.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	99328 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\winscard.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	16896 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\winrnr.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	16896 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\winrnr.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	32256 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\winipsec.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	75776 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\wiascr.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	75776 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\wiascr.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	65024 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\wextract.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	68096 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\webclnt.dll
+ 2004-08-04 06:15 . 2008-04-13 19:17	83072 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\wdmaud.sys
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	23552 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\wdmaud.drv
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	23552 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\wdmaud.drv
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	49152 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\wdigest.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	49152 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\wdigest.dll
+ 2004-08-04 06:08 . 2008-04-13 18:45	31744 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\wceusbsh.sys
- 2004-08-04 06:08 . 2004-08-04 06:08	31744 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\wceusbsh.sys
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	43520 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\wbemsvc.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	43520 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\wbemsvc.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	18944 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\wbemprox.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	18944 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\wbemprox.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	43008 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\wbemperf.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	43008 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\wbemperf.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	71680 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\wbemcons.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	71680 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\wbemcons.dll
- 2004-08-04 06:07 . 2004-08-04 06:07	17664 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\watchdog.sys
+ 2004-08-04 06:07 . 2008-04-13 18:44	17664 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\watchdog.sys
+ 2004-08-04 06:04 . 2008-04-13 18:57	34560 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\wanarp.sys
- 2004-08-04 06:04 . 2004-08-04 06:04	34560 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\wanarp.sys
+ 2004-08-04 06:04 . 2008-04-13 18:43	14208 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\wacompen.sys
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	30208 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\wabmig.exe
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	30208 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\wabmig.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	85504 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\wabimp.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	32768 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\wabfind.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	32768 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\wabfind.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	46080 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\wab.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	46080 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\wab.exe
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	15872 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\w3ssl.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	15872 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\w3ssl.dll
- 2004-08-04 06:00 . 2004-08-04 06:00	52352 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\volsnap.sys
+ 2004-08-04 06:00 . 2008-04-13 18:41	52352 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\volsnap.sys
+ 2004-08-04 06:07 . 2008-04-13 18:44	81664 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\videoprt.sys
+ 2004-08-04 06:07 . 2008-04-13 18:36	42240 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\viaagp.sys
- 2004-08-04 06:07 . 2004-08-04 06:07	42240 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\viaagp.sys
+ 2004-08-04 06:07 . 2008-04-13 18:44	20992 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\vga.sys
- 2004-08-04 06:07 . 2004-08-04 06:07	20992 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\vga.sys
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	53760 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\vfwwdm32.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	53760 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\vfwwdm32.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	18944 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\version.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	18944 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\version.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:12 . 2008-04-14 00:12	26624 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\verifier.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:12 . 2008-04-14 00:12	28672 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\verclsid.exe
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	51712 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\vdmredir.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	51712 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\vdmredir.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	26112 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\vdmdbg.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	26112 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\vdmdbg.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	11325 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\vchnt5.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	11325 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\vchnt5.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	30749 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\vbajet32.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	30749 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\vbajet32.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	50176 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\utilman.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	50176 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\utilman.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	26112 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\userinit.exe
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	74240 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\usbui.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	74240 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\usbui.dll
+ 2004-08-04 06:08 . 2008-04-13 18:45	20608 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\usbuhci.sys
+ 2004-08-04 06:08 . 2008-04-13 18:45	26368 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\usbstor.sys
+ 2004-08-04 06:08 . 2008-04-13 18:45	26112 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\usbser.sys
- 2004-08-04 05:58 . 2004-08-04 05:58	15104 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\usbscan.sys
+ 2004-08-04 05:58 . 2008-04-13 18:45	15104 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\usbscan.sys
- 2004-08-04 06:01 . 2004-08-04 06:01	25856 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\usbprint.sys
+ 2004-08-04 06:01 . 2008-04-13 18:47	25856 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\usbprint.sys
+ 2004-08-04 06:08 . 2008-04-13 18:45	17152 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\usbohci.sys
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	16896 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\usbmon.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	16896 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\usbmon.dll
+ 2004-08-04 06:08 . 2008-04-13 18:45	15872 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\usbintel.sys
+ 2004-08-04 06:08 . 2008-04-13 18:45	59520 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\usbhub.sys
+ 2004-08-04 06:08 . 2008-04-13 18:45	30208 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\usbehci.sys
+ 2004-08-04 06:08 . 2008-04-13 18:45	32128 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\usbccgp.sys
+ 2011-05-23 22:12 . 2008-04-13 18:45	25728 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\usbcamd2.sys
+ 2011-05-23 22:12 . 2008-04-13 18:45	25600 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\usbcamd.sys
+ 2004-08-04 06:07 . 2008-04-13 18:45	60032 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\usbaudio.sys
+ 2004-08-04 06:04 . 2008-04-13 18:56	12800 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\usb8023x.sys
+ 2004-08-04 06:04 . 2008-04-13 18:56	12800 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\usb8023.sys
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	37888 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\url.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	37888 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\url.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	18432 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ups.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	18432 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ups.exe
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	16896 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\upnpcont.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	16896 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\upnpcont.exe
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	13824 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\uniplat.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	13824 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\uniplat.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	74240 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\unimdmat.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	74240 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\unimdmat.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	35840 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\umandlg.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	35840 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\umandlg.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	26624 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\udhisapi.dll
+ 2004-08-04 06:00 . 2008-04-13 18:32	66048 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\udfs.sys
+ 2004-08-04 06:07 . 2008-04-13 18:36	44672 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\uagp35.sys
- 2004-08-04 06:07 . 2004-08-04 06:07	44672 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\uagp35.sys
+ 2011-05-23 22:12 . 2008-04-14 00:12	60416 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\tzchange.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	57856 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\twext.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	50688 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\twain_32.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	50688 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\twain_32.dll
+ 2004-08-04 06:03 . 2008-04-13 18:56	12288 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\tunmp.sys
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	16384 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ttyui.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	16384 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ttyui.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2007-04-02 15:31	39936 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ttyres.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	39936 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ttyres.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:12 . 2008-04-14 00:12	50688 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\tspkg.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:12 . 2008-04-14 00:12	53248 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\tsgqec.dll
- 2004-08-04 08:01 . 2004-08-04 08:01	12168 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\tsddd.dll
+ 2004-08-04 08:01 . 2008-04-14 00:13	12168 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\tsddd.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:12 . 2008-04-14 00:11	25600 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\tscupdc.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:12 . 2007-10-30 10:06	13801 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\tscuinst.vbs
+ 2011-05-23 22:12 . 2007-12-12 10:33	18917 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\tscinst.vbs
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	93696 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\tscfgwmi.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	93696 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\tscfgwmi.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	90112 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\trkwks.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:12 . 2008-04-14 00:12	12800 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\tree.com
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	12288 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\tracert.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	12288 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\tracert.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	82944 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\tp4mon.exe
+ 2004-08-04 08:01 . 2008-04-14 00:13	40840 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\termdd.sys
- 2004-08-04 08:01 . 2004-08-04 08:01	40840 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\termdd.sys
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	75776 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\telnet.exe
+ 2004-08-04 08:01 . 2008-04-14 00:13	21896 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\tdtcp.sys
- 2004-08-04 08:01 . 2004-08-04 08:01	21896 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\tdtcp.sys
+ 2004-08-04 08:01 . 2008-04-14 00:13	12040 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\tdpipe.sys
- 2004-08-04 08:01 . 2004-08-04 08:01	12040 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\tdpipe.sys
+ 2004-08-04 06:07 . 2008-04-13 19:00	19072 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\tdi.sys
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2007-04-02 16:36	16384 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\tcptsat.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	16384 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\tcptsat.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	32827 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\tcptest.exe
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	32827 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\tcptest.exe
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	45568 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\tcpmonui.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	45568 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\tcpmonui.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	45568 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\tcpmon.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	45568 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\tcpmon.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	14848 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\tcpmib.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	14848 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\tcpmib.dll
+ 2004-08-04 05:59 . 2008-04-13 18:40	14976 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\tape.sys
- 2004-08-04 05:59 . 2004-08-04 05:59	14976 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\tape.sys
+ 2004-08-04 06:15 . 2008-04-13 19:15	60800 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\sysaudio.sys
- 2004-08-04 06:15 . 2004-08-04 06:15	60800 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\sysaudio.sys
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	57856 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\synceng.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	57856 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\synceng.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:12 . 2008-04-13 18:45	56576 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\swmidi.sys
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	14336 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\svchost.exe
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	14336 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\svchost.exe
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	65601 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\stub_fpsrvwin.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	65601 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\stub_fpsrvwin.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	16449 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\stub_fpsrvadm.exe
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	16449 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\stub_fpsrvadm.exe
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	75776 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\strmfilt.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	75776 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\strmfilt.dll
+ 2004-08-04 06:10 . 2008-04-13 18:46	15232 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\streamip.sys
+ 2004-08-04 06:08 . 2008-04-13 18:45	49408 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\stream.sys
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	74752 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\storprop.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	74752 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\storprop.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	14848 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\stimon.exe
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	14848 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\stimon.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	68096 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\sti.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	86528 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\stdprov.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	86528 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\stdprov.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:12 . 2008-04-14 00:12	59392 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\stclient.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	26624 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\startoc.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	33280 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\sstub.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	33280 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\sstub.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	14336 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ssstars.scr
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	14336 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ssstars.scr
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	18944 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ssmyst.scr
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	18944 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ssmyst.scr
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	47104 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ssmypics.scr
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	47104 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ssmypics.scr
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	20992 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ssmarque.scr
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	20992 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ssmarque.scr
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	71680 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ssdpsrv.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	71680 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ssdpsrv.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	34816 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ssdpapi.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	34816 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ssdpapi.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	19968 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ssbezier.scr
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	19968 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ssbezier.scr
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	96768 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\srvsvc.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	96768 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\srvsvc.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	67584 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\srclient.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	67584 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\srclient.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	58434 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\srchctls.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	58434 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\srchctls.dll
- 2004-08-04 06:06 . 2004-08-04 06:06	73472 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\sr.sys
+ 2004-08-04 06:06 . 2008-04-13 18:36	73472 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\sr.sys
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	20992 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\spupdwxp.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	57856 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\spoolsv.exe
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	57856 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\spoolsv.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	75264 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\spoolss.dll
+ 2006-07-04 11:17 . 2008-04-14 09:42	11264 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\spnpinst.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-13 16:43	62976 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\spgrmr.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	62976 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\spgrmr.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:12 . 2008-04-14 00:12	24576 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\sort.exe
+ 2004-08-04 06:09 . 2008-04-13 18:46	25344 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\sonydcam.sys
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	39936 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\snmpthrd.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	18944 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\snmpapi.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	18944 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\snmpapi.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	33280 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\snmp.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	34816 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\sniffpol.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	34816 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\sniffpol.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	50688 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\smss.exe
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	50688 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\smss.exe
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	89600 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\smlogsvc.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	89600 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\smlogsvc.exe
+ 2004-08-04 06:07 . 2008-04-13 18:36	16000 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\smbbatt.sys
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	73796 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\slserv.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	73796 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\slserv.exe
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	32866 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\slrundll.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	32866 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\slrundll.exe
+ 2004-08-04 06:10 . 2008-04-13 18:46	11136 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\slip.sys
- 2004-08-04 06:10 . 2004-08-04 06:10	11136 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\slip.sys
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	73832 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\slcoinst.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	73832 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\slcoinst.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	98304 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\slbiop.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	98304 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\slbiop.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	25088 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\slayerxp.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	25088 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\slayerxp.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	26112 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\skeys.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	26112 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\skeys.exe
+ 2004-08-04 06:07 . 2008-04-13 18:36	40960 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\sisagp.sys
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	70144 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\sigverif.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	70144 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\sigverif.exe
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	13312 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\sigtab.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	13312 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\sigtab.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	19456 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\shutdown.exe
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	19456 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\shutdown.exe
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	16437 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\shtml.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	16437 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\shtml.exe
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	20536 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\shtml.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	20536 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\shtml.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	27648 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\shscrap.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	27648 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\shscrap.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	77824 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\shrpubw.exe
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	77824 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\shrpubw.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	45056 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\shmgrate.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	65024 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\shimeng.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	68096 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\shgina.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	68096 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\shgina.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	25088 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\shfolder.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	25088 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\shfolder.dll
- 2004-08-04 05:59 . 2004-08-04 05:59	11392 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\sfloppy.sys
+ 2004-08-04 05:59 . 2008-04-13 18:40	11392 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\sfloppy.sys
+ 2004-08-04 05:59 . 2008-04-13 18:40	11008 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\sffp_sd.sys
+ 2011-05-23 22:12 . 2008-04-13 18:40	10240 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\sffp_mmc.sys
+ 2004-08-04 05:59 . 2008-04-13 18:40	11904 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\sffdisk.sys
+ 2011-05-23 22:12 . 2008-04-14 00:12	32768 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\setupn.exe
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	73216 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\setup50.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	73216 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\setup50.exe
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	23040 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\setup.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	23040 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\setup.exe
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	31232 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\sethc.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	31232 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\sethc.exe
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	56320 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\servdeps.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	56320 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\servdeps.dll
+ 2004-08-04 06:15 . 2008-04-13 19:15	64512 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\serial.sys
+ 2004-08-04 05:59 . 2008-04-13 18:40	15744 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\serenum.sys
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	39424 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\sens.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	54784 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\sendmail.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	29184 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\sendcmsg.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	29184 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\sendcmsg.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	56320 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\secur32.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	18944 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\seclogon.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	18944 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\seclogon.dll
+ 2006-07-04 11:17 . 2007-11-13 10:25	20480 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\secdrv.sys
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	29184 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\sdhcinst.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	29184 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\sdhcinst.dll
+ 2004-08-04 06:07 . 2008-04-13 18:36	79232 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\sdbus.sys
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	77312 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\sdbinst.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	77312 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\sdbinst.exe
+ 2011-05-23 22:12 . 2008-04-13 18:45	11520 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\scsiscan.sys
+ 2004-08-04 05:59 . 2008-04-13 18:40	96384 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\scsiport.sys
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	36352 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\scrcons.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	20480 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\sclgntfy.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	95744 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\scardsvr.exe
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	95744 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\scardsvr.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	69632 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\scarddlg.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	69632 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\scarddlg.dll
+ 2004-08-04 05:59 . 2008-04-13 18:40	43904 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\sbp2port.sys
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	13312 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\savedump.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	13312 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\savedump.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	64000 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\samlib.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	64000 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\samlib.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	45568 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\safrslv.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	45568 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\safrslv.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	29696 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\safrdm.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	29696 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\safrdm.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	43520 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\safrcdlg.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	43520 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\safrcdlg.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:12 . 2008-04-14 00:12	29696 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\rw450ext.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:12 . 2008-04-14 00:12	27648 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\rw430ext.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:12 . 2008-04-14 00:12	29184 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\rw330ext.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:12 . 2008-04-14 00:12	27648 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\rw001ext.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	14336 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\runonce.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	14336 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\runonce.exe
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	33280 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\rundll32.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	33280 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\rundll32.exe
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	44032 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\rtutils.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	44032 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\rtutils.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	31744 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\rtipxmib.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	31744 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\rtipxmib.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	77312 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\rtcshare.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	77312 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\rtcshare.exe
+ 2011-05-23 22:12 . 2008-04-14 00:12	92672 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\rsvpsp.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	18944 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\rsmps.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	18944 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\rsmps.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	39936 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\rshx32.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	39936 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\rshx32.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	14848 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\rsh.exe
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	14848 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\rsh.exe
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	61440 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\rrcm.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	61440 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\rrcm.dll
+ 2004-08-04 05:59 . 2008-04-13 18:40	79104 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\rocket.sys
- 2004-08-04 05:59 . 2004-08-04 05:59	79104 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\rocket.sys
+ 2004-08-04 06:04 . 2008-04-13 18:56	30592 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\rndismpx.sys
+ 2004-08-04 06:04 . 2008-04-13 18:56	30592 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\rndismp.sys
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	11776 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\riafui2.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	11776 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\riafui2.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	11776 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\riafui1.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	11776 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\riafui1.dll
+ 2004-08-04 06:10 . 2008-04-13 18:46	59136 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\rfcomm.sys
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	13824 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\rexec.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	13824 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\rexec.exe
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	58880 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\resutils.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	58880 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\resutils.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	60416 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\remotepg.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	60416 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\remotepg.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	11776 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\regsvr32.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	11776 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\regsvr32.exe
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	59904 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\regsvc.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	59904 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\regsvc.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	49664 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\regapi.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	49664 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\regapi.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	50176 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\reg.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	50176 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\reg.exe
+ 2004-08-04 05:59 . 2008-04-13 18:40	57600 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\redbook.sys
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	67072 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\rdshost.exe
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	67072 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\rdshost.exe
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	13824 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\rdsaddin.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	13824 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\rdsaddin.exe
+ 2004-08-04 08:01 . 2008-04-14 00:13	87176 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\rdpwsx.dll
- 2004-08-04 08:01 . 2004-08-04 08:01	87176 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\rdpwsx.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	19968 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\rdpsnd.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	19968 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\rdpsnd.dll
+ 2004-08-04 08:01 . 2008-04-14 00:13	92424 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\rdpdd.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	62976 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\rdpclip.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	21504 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\rcp.exe
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	21504 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\rcp.exe
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	35840 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\rcimlby.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	35840 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\rcimlby.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	58368 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\rastapi.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	16384 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\rassapi.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:12 . 2008-04-14 00:12	61952 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\rasqec.dll
+ 2004-08-04 06:14 . 2008-04-13 19:19	48384 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\raspptp.sys
- 2004-08-04 06:14 . 2004-08-04 06:14	48384 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\raspptp.sys
- 2004-08-04 06:05 . 2004-08-04 06:05	41472 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\raspppoe.sys
+ 2004-08-04 06:05 . 2008-04-13 18:57	41472 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\raspppoe.sys
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	56832 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\rasphone.exe
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	56832 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\rasphone.exe
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	61440 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\rasman.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	61440 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\rasman.dll
+ 2004-08-04 06:14 . 2008-04-13 19:19	51328 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\rasl2tp.sys
- 2004-08-04 06:14 . 2004-08-04 06:14	51328 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\rasl2tp.sys
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	79872 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\raschap.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	88576 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\rasauto.dll
+ 2004-08-04 06:00 . 2008-04-13 18:41	20736 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ramdisk.sys
- 2004-08-04 06:00 . 2004-08-04 06:00	20736 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ramdisk.sys
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	43520 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\racpldlg.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	43520 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\racpldlg.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:12 . 2008-04-14 00:12	76800 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\qutil.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	19968 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\qprocess.exe
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	18944 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\qmgrprxy.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	18944 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\qmgrprxy.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:12 . 2008-04-14 00:12	62464 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\qcliprov.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	34304 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\pstorsvc.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	34304 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\pstorsvc.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	43520 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\pstorec.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	43520 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\pstorec.dll
+ 2004-08-04 06:04 . 2008-04-13 18:56	69120 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\psched.sys
- 2004-08-04 06:04 . 2004-08-04 06:04	69120 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\psched.sys
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	96768 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\psbase.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	96768 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\psbase.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	23040 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\psapi.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	23040 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\psapi.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	50176 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\proquota.exe
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	50176 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\proquota.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	27648 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\profmap.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	27648 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\profmap.dll
+ 2004-08-04 05:59 . 2008-04-13 18:31	35840 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\processr.sys
+ 2004-08-04 06:00 . 2008-04-13 18:41	17664 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ppa3.sys
- 2004-08-04 06:00 . 2004-08-04 06:00	17664 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ppa3.sys
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	17408 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\powrprof.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	17408 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\powrprof.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	49152 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\powercfg.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	49152 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\powercfg.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	58880 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\pnrpnsp.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	39424 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\pngfilt.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	39424 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\pngfilt.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	52736 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\plotui.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	52736 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\plotui.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	44544 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\plotter.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	44544 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\plotter.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	15360 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\pjlmon.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	15360 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\pjlmon.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	17920 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ping.exe
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	17920 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ping.exe
- 2004-08-04 06:04 . 2004-08-04 06:04	24064 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\pidgen.dll
+ 2004-08-04 06:04 . 2008-04-13 18:35	24064 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\pidgen.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	35328 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\pid.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	35328 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\pid.dll
- 2004-08-04 06:06 . 2004-08-04 06:06	28032 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\perm3.sys
+ 2004-08-04 06:06 . 2008-04-13 18:44	28032 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\perm3.sys
+ 2004-08-04 06:06 . 2008-04-13 18:44	27904 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\perm2.sys
- 2004-08-04 06:06 . 2004-08-04 06:06	27904 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\perm2.sys
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	34816 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\perfproc.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	34816 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\perfproc.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	25088 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\perfos.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	25088 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\perfos.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:12 . 2008-04-14 00:12	17920 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\perfnet.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	15872 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\perfmon.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	15872 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\perfmon.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	26624 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\perfdisk.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	26624 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\perfdisk.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	39936 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\perfctrs.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	39936 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\perfctrs.dll
+ 2004-08-04 05:59 . 2008-04-13 18:40	24960 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\pciidex.sys
+ 2004-08-04 06:07 . 2008-04-13 18:36	68224 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\pci.sys
- 2004-08-04 06:07 . 2004-08-04 06:07	68224 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\pci.sys
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	38400 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\pchsvc.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	67584 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\pautoenr.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:12 . 2008-04-13 18:40	19712 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\partmgr.sys
+ 2004-08-04 05:59 . 2008-04-13 18:40	80128 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\parport.sys
- 2004-08-04 05:59 . 2004-08-04 05:59	80128 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\parport.sys
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	58368 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\packager.exe
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	58368 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\packager.exe
+ 2004-08-04 05:59 . 2008-04-13 18:31	42752 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\p3.sys
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	67584 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\osuninst.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	67584 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\osuninst.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	51200 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\oobebaln.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	51200 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\oobebaln.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	84992 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\olepro32.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	65536 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\oledb32r.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	65536 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\oledb32r.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:11 . 2008-04-14 00:12	37376 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\olecnv32.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:11 . 2008-04-14 00:12	74752 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\olecli32.dll
+ 2004-08-04 06:10 . 2008-04-13 18:46	61696 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ohci1394.sys


----------



## dgp1939 (Oct 9, 2003)

Part 2

- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	35328 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\oemiglib.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	35328 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\oemiglib.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	60416 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\oemig50.exe
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	60416 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\oemig50.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	20511 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\odtext32.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	20511 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\odtext32.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	20510 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\odpdx32.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	20510 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\odpdx32.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	20510 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\odfox32.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	20510 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\odfox32.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	20510 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\odexl32.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	20510 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\odexl32.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	20511 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\oddbse32.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	20511 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\oddbse32.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	12288 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\odbcp32r.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-13 17:26	12288 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\odbcp32r.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:10	53279 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\odbcji32.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	53279 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\odbcji32.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	94208 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\odbcint.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-13 17:26	94208 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\odbcint.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	65536 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\odbccu32.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	65536 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\odbccu32.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	65536 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\odbccr32.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	65536 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\odbccr32.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	69632 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\odbcconf.exe
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	69632 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\odbcconf.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	24576 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\odbcbcp.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	24576 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\odbcbcp.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	32768 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\odbcad32.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	32768 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\odbcad32.exe
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	16384 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\odbc32gt.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	16384 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\odbc32gt.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	17408 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ocmsn.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	17408 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ocmsn.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:11 . 2008-04-14 00:12	67584 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ocmanage.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	15360 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ocgen.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	96256 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\occache.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	96256 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\occache.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:11 . 2008-04-14 00:10	86016 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\obepopc.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:11 . 2007-04-02 18:44	77824 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\obemtllc.dll
+ 2004-08-04 06:03 . 2008-04-13 18:56	88320 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\nwlnkipx.sys
+ 2011-05-23 22:11 . 2008-04-14 00:12	15360 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ntvdmd.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	91136 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ntprint.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	91136 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ntprint.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	62976 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ntoc.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	62976 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ntoc.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	40960 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ntmsapi.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	40960 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ntmsapi.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	44032 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ntlanman.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	67072 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ntdsapi.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	67072 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ntdsapi.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	76800 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\nslookup.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	76800 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\nslookup.exe
- 2004-08-04 06:00 . 2004-08-04 06:00	28672 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\nscirda.sys
+ 2004-08-04 06:00 . 2008-04-13 18:54	28672 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\nscirda.sys
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	54784 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\npptools.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	54784 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\npptools.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	15360 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\nppagent.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	15360 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\nppagent.exe
+ 2004-08-04 06:00 . 2008-04-13 18:32	30848 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\npfs.sys
- 2004-08-04 06:00 . 2004-08-04 06:00	30848 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\npfs.sys
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	69120 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\notepad.exe
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	69120 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\notepad.exe
+ 2004-08-04 05:59 . 2008-04-13 18:53	40320 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\nmnt.sys
- 2004-08-04 05:59 . 2004-08-04 05:59	40320 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\nmnt.sys
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	28672 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\nmmkcert.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	28672 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\nmmkcert.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	77824 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\nmcom.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	77824 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\nmcom.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	81920 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\nmchat.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	81920 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\nmchat.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	28672 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\nmasnt.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	28672 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\nmasnt.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	98304 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\nlhtml.dll
+ 2004-08-04 05:58 . 2008-04-13 18:51	61824 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\nic1394.sys
- 2004-08-04 05:58 . 2004-08-04 05:58	61824 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\nic1394.sys
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	80896 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\netui0.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	80896 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\netui0.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	36864 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\netstat.exe
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	36864 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\netstat.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	86016 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\netsh.exe
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	86016 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\netsh.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	11776 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\netrap.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	77312 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\netoc.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	77312 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\netoc.dll
+ 2004-08-04 06:03 . 2008-04-13 18:56	34688 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\netbios.sys
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	42496 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\net.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	42496 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\net.exe
+ 2011-05-23 22:11 . 2008-04-13 18:57	40576 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ndproxy.sys
+ 2004-08-04 06:14 . 2008-04-13 19:20	91520 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ndiswan.sys
+ 2004-08-04 06:03 . 2008-04-13 18:55	14592 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ndisuio.sys
+ 2011-05-23 22:11 . 2008-04-13 18:57	10112 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ndistapi.sys
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	57344 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ndisnpp.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	57344 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ndisnpp.dll
+ 2004-08-04 06:10 . 2008-04-13 18:46	10880 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ndisip.sys
- 2004-08-04 06:10 . 2004-08-04 06:10	10880 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ndisip.sys
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	18944 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\nddenb32.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	18944 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\nddenb32.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	17920 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\nddeapi.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	17920 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\nddeapi.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	47104 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ncprov.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	47104 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ncprov.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	36352 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ncobjapi.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	36352 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ncobjapi.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	53760 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\narrator.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	53760 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\narrator.exe
+ 2011-05-23 22:11 . 2008-04-14 00:12	30208 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\napipsec.dll
+ 2004-08-04 06:10 . 2008-04-13 18:46	85248 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\nabtsfec.sys
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	90624 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\mydocs.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	90624 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\mydocs.dll
- 2004-08-04 06:04 . 2004-08-04 06:04	12672 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\mutohpen.sys
+ 2004-08-04 06:04 . 2008-04-13 18:43	12672 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\mutohpen.sys
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	90624 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\muisetup.exe
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	90624 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\muisetup.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	91648 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\mtxoci.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:11 . 2008-04-14 00:12	34304 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\mtxlegih.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:11 . 2008-04-14 00:12	30720 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\mtxdm.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	66560 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\mtxclu.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	66560 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\mtxclu.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	16896 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msyuv.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	24576 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msxactps.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	24576 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msxactps.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	72704 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msw3prt.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	72704 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msw3prt.dll
+ 2004-08-04 05:58 . 2008-04-13 18:30	61440 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msvcrt40.dll
- 2004-08-04 05:58 . 2004-08-04 05:58	61440 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msvcrt40.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	57344 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msvcirt.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	12288 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\mstinit.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	12288 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\mstinit.exe
- 2004-08-04 06:09 . 2004-08-04 06:09	49024 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\mstape.sys
+ 2004-08-04 06:09 . 2008-04-13 18:46	49024 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\mstape.sys
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	57344 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\mst123.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	57344 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\mst123.dll
+ 2004-08-04 06:07 . 2008-04-13 18:36	15488 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\mssmbios.sys
- 2004-08-04 06:07 . 2004-08-04 06:07	15488 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\mssmbios.sys
+ 2011-05-23 22:11 . 2008-04-13 18:14	76800 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msshamsg.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	11264 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msrle32.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	11264 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msrle32.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-13 16:23	48128 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msprivs.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	48128 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msprivs.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	29696 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\mspatcha.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	20480 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msorc32r.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-13 17:24	20480 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msorc32r.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:11 . 2008-04-14 00:12	29184 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msoobe.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	19456 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msobweb.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	30720 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msobshel.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	30720 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msobshel.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	16384 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msobdl.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	16384 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msobdl.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	39936 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\mslwvtts.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	39936 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\mslwvtts.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	25088 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\mslbui.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	25088 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\mslbui.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-03-25 04:50	60192 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msjter40.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	15360 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msisip.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	40960 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msiregmv.exe
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	40960 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msiregmv.exe
- 2004-08-04 06:00 . 2004-08-04 06:00	22016 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msircomm.sys
+ 2004-08-04 06:00 . 2008-04-13 18:54	22016 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msircomm.sys
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	60416 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msimn.exe
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	60416 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msimn.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	78848 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msiexec.exe
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	51712 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msident.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	51712 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msident.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	56832 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\mshtmler.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-13 16:26	56832 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\mshtmler.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	29184 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\mshta.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	29184 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\mshta.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	33792 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msgsvc.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	33792 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msgsvc.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	82944 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msgsc.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	82944 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msgsc.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	15360 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msgrocm.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	15360 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msgrocm.dll
+ 2004-08-04 06:04 . 2008-04-13 18:56	35072 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msgpc.sys
- 2004-08-04 06:04 . 2004-08-04 06:04	35072 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msgpc.sys
+ 2004-08-04 06:00 . 2008-04-13 18:32	19072 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msfs.sys
- 2004-08-04 06:00 . 2004-08-04 06:00	19072 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msfs.sys
+ 2004-08-04 06:09 . 2008-04-13 18:46	51200 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msdv.sys
+ 2011-05-23 22:11 . 2008-04-14 00:11	90112 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msdtcstp.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	58880 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msdtclog.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	58880 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msdtclog.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	14336 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msdmo.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	14336 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msdmo.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	36864 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msdfmap.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	36864 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msdfmap.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	20480 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msdatt.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	20480 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msdatt.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	94208 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msdatl3.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	94208 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msdatl3.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	16384 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msdasqlr.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-13 17:26	16384 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msdasqlr.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	16384 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msdaremr.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-13 17:25	16384 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msdaremr.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-13 17:25	16384 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msdaprsr.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	16384 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msdaprsr.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	77824 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msdaosp.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	77824 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msdaosp.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	16384 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msdaorar.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-13 17:24	16384 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msdaorar.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	68608 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msctfp.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	36864 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\mscpxl32.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	36864 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\mscpxl32.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	12288 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\mscpx32r.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-13 17:26	12288 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\mscpx32r.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	69632 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msconf.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	69632 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msconf.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	73728 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\mscms.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	73728 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\mscms.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	57344 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msasn1.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	57344 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msasn1.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	86016 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msapsspc.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	86016 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msapsspc.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	57344 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msadrh15.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	57344 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msadrh15.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	57344 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msador15.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	57344 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msador15.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	24576 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msader15.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-13 17:26	24576 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msader15.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-13 17:25	24576 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msaddsr.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	24576 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msaddsr.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	53248 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msadcs.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	53248 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msadcs.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	16384 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msadcor.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-13 17:25	16384 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msadcor.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-13 17:25	16384 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msadcfr.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	16384 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msadcfr.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	61440 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msadcf.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	61440 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msadcf.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	20480 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msadcer.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-13 17:25	20480 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msadcer.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	71680 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msacm32.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	71680 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msacm32.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:11 . 2008-04-14 00:11	53248 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\mprdim.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	87040 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\mprapi.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	87040 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\mprapi.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	59904 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\mpr.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	59904 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\mpr.dll
+ 2004-08-04 06:10 . 2008-04-13 18:46	15232 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\mpe.sys
+ 2004-08-04 05:58 . 2008-04-13 18:39	42368 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\mountmgr.sys
+ 2004-08-04 05:58 . 2008-04-13 18:39	23040 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\mouclass.sys
- 2004-08-04 05:58 . 2004-08-04 05:58	23040 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\mouclass.sys
+ 2011-05-23 22:11 . 2008-04-14 00:12	16896 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\more.com
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	16384 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\mofcomp.exe
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	16384 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\mofcomp.exe
+ 2004-08-04 06:08 . 2008-04-13 19:00	30080 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\modem.sys
- 2004-08-04 06:08 . 2004-08-04 06:08	30080 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\modem.sys
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	32768 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\mnmsrvc.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	32768 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\mnmsrvc.exe
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	34560 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\mnmdd.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	34560 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\mnmdd.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	17408 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\mmfutil.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	17408 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\mmfutil.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	61440 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\mmcshext.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:11 . 2008-04-14 00:12	33792 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\mmcperf.exe
+ 2011-05-23 22:11 . 2008-04-14 00:11	40960 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\mmcexr.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:11 . 2008-04-14 00:11	28672 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\mmc30r.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:11 . 2008-04-14 00:11	29696 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\mimefilt.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	60928 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\miglibnt.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	60928 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\miglibnt.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	18944 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\midimap.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	18944 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\midimap.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	14848 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\mgmtapi.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	14848 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\mgmtapi.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	22528 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\mfcsubs.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	22528 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\mfcsubs.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	40960 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\mf3216.dll
+ 2004-08-04 06:07 . 2008-04-13 18:36	63744 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\mf.sys
- 2004-08-04 06:07 . 2004-08-04 06:07	63744 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\mf.sys
- 2004-08-04 06:00 . 2004-08-04 06:00	26112 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\memstpci.sys
+ 2004-08-04 06:00 . 2008-04-13 18:41	26112 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\memstpci.sys
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	86016 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\mdmxsdk.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	86016 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\mdmxsdk.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	23552 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\mciwave.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	23552 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\mciwave.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	23040 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\mciseq.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	23040 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\mciseq.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	35328 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\mciqtz32.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	35328 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\mciqtz32.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	84480 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\mciavi32.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	84480 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\mciavi32.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	14336 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\mcastmib.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	57344 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\makecab.exe
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	72704 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\magnify.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	72704 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\magnify.exe
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	13312 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\lsass.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	13312 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\lsass.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	18944 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\lprmon.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	18944 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\lprmon.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	10240 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\lprhelp.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	10240 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\lprhelp.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	22016 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\lpk.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	22016 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\lpk.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	22528 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\lpdsvc.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	22528 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\lpdsvc.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	59392 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\logman.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	59392 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\logman.exe
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	19968 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\log.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	19968 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\log.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	75264 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\locator.exe
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	75264 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\locator.exe
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	11776 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\localui.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	11776 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\localui.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	97280 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\loadperf.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	97280 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\loadperf.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	33792 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\lmmib2.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	33792 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\lmmib2.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	13824 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\lmhsvc.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	13824 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\lmhsvc.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	19968 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\linkinfo.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	58880 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\licwmi.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	58880 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\licwmi.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	22016 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\licmgr10.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	22016 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\licmgr10.dll
- 2004-08-04 05:59 . 2004-08-04 05:59	34688 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\lbrtfdc.sys
+ 2004-08-04 05:59 . 2008-04-13 18:40	34688 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\lbrtfdc.sys
+ 2004-08-04 05:32 . 2008-04-14 00:11	86073 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\lang\voicesub.dll
- 2004-08-04 05:32 . 2004-08-04 05:32	86073 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\lang\voicesub.dll
- 2004-08-04 06:04 . 2004-08-04 06:04	76288 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\lang\uniime.dll
+ 2004-08-04 06:04 . 2008-04-14 00:11	76288 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\lang\uniime.dll
+ 2004-08-04 05:32 . 2008-04-14 00:10	10240 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\lang\tmigrate.dll
- 2004-08-04 05:32 . 2004-08-04 05:32	10240 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\lang\tmigrate.dll
- 2004-08-04 05:31 . 2004-08-04 05:31	67584 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\lang\pmigrate.dll
+ 2004-08-04 05:31 . 2008-04-14 00:10	67584 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\lang\pmigrate.dll
- 2004-08-04 05:31 . 2004-08-04 05:31	70144 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\lang\pintlphr.exe
+ 2004-08-04 05:31 . 2008-04-13 16:43	70144 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\lang\pintlphr.exe
- 2004-08-04 05:31 . 2004-08-04 05:31	53760 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\lang\pintlcsd.dll
+ 2004-08-04 05:31 . 2008-04-14 00:10	53760 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\lang\pintlcsd.dll
+ 2004-08-04 05:31 . 2008-04-14 00:10	15360 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\lang\padrs804.dll
- 2004-08-04 05:31 . 2004-08-04 05:31	15360 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\lang\padrs804.dll
+ 2004-08-04 05:32 . 2008-04-14 00:10	15872 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\lang\padrs404.dll
- 2004-08-04 05:32 . 2004-08-04 05:32	15872 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\lang\padrs404.dll
+ 2004-08-04 05:31 . 2008-04-14 00:09	81976 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\lang\imjpdct.dll
- 2004-08-04 05:31 . 2004-08-04 05:31	81976 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\lang\imjpdct.dll
+ 2004-08-04 06:04 . 2008-04-14 00:09	86016 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\lang\imekrmbx.dll
- 2004-08-04 06:04 . 2004-08-04 06:04	86016 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\lang\imekrmbx.dll
+ 2004-08-04 05:31 . 2008-04-14 00:09	56320 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\lang\chtskdic.dll
- 2004-08-04 05:31 . 2004-08-04 05:31	56320 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\lang\chtskdic.dll
+ 2004-08-04 05:31 . 2008-04-14 00:09	97792 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\lang\chtmbx.dll
- 2004-08-04 05:31 . 2004-08-04 05:31	97792 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\lang\chtmbx.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:11 . 2008-04-14 00:11	37376 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\l2store.dll
+ 2004-08-04 05:59 . 2008-04-13 18:31	92288 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ksecdd.sys
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	24576 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\krnlprov.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	24576 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\krnlprov.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:11 . 2008-04-14 00:09	24576 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\kpropid.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:11 . 2008-04-14 00:09	24064 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\kperpid.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:11 . 2008-04-14 00:09	24576 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\knpropid.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:11 . 2008-04-14 00:09	24064 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\knperpid.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:11 . 2008-04-14 00:11	61440 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\kmsvc.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:11 . 2008-04-14 00:11	48640 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\kdsui.dll
+ 2004-08-04 05:58 . 2008-04-13 18:39	14592 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\kbdhid.sys
- 2004-08-04 05:58 . 2004-08-04 05:58	24576 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\kbdclass.sys
+ 2004-08-04 05:58 . 2008-04-13 18:39	24576 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\kbdclass.sys
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	15872 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\jsproxy.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	15872 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\jsproxy.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:11 . 2008-04-14 00:11	27648 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\jgpl400.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	47616 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\iyuv_32.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	47616 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\iyuv_32.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	54272 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ixsso.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	54272 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ixsso.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	32768 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\isrdbg32.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	32768 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\isrdbg32.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:11 . 2008-04-14 00:10	24064 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ispid.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	81920 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\isign32.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	81920 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\isign32.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:11 . 2008-04-14 00:10	24064 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\isenpid.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:11 . 2008-04-13 18:36	37248 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\isapnp.sys
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	28160 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\irmon.dll
+ 2004-08-04 06:00 . 2008-04-13 18:54	11264 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\irenum.sys
- 2004-08-04 06:00 . 2004-08-04 06:00	11264 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\irenum.sys
+ 2004-08-04 06:00 . 2008-04-13 18:54	88192 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\irda.sys
+ 2011-05-23 22:11 . 2008-04-14 00:11	22016 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ipxwan.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	23552 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ipxroute.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	23552 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ipxroute.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	59904 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ipv6mon.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	59904 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ipv6mon.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	53248 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ipv6.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	53248 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ipv6.exe
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	24064 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ipselpid.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:09	24064 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ipselpid.dll
+ 2004-08-04 06:14 . 2008-04-13 19:19	75264 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ipsec.sys
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	35328 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\iprip.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	35328 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\iprip.dll
+ 2004-08-04 06:04 . 2008-04-13 18:57	20864 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ipinip.sys
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	94720 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\iphlpapi.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	94720 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\iphlpapi.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:09	24064 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ipevlpid.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	24064 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ipevlpid.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	55808 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ipconfig.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	55808 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ipconfig.exe
+ 2004-08-04 06:00 . 2008-04-13 18:53	36608 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ip6fw.sys
+ 2004-08-04 05:59 . 2008-04-13 18:31	36352 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\intelppm.sys
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	96256 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\inseng.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	96256 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\inseng.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	20480 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\inetwiz.exe
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	20480 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\inetwiz.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-13 16:22	48128 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\inetres.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	48128 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\inetres.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	15872 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\inetppui.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	15872 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\inetppui.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	75264 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\inetpp.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	75264 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\inetpp.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	32768 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\inetmib1.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	35840 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\imgutil.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	35840 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\imgutil.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	36921 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\imeshare.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	36921 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\imeshare.dll
+ 2004-08-04 06:00 . 2008-04-13 18:40	42112 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\imapi.sys
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	81920 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ils.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	81920 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ils.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	93184 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\iexplore.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	93184 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\iexplore.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	62976 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\iesetup.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	62976 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\iesetup.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	48640 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\iernonce.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	48640 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\iernonce.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	81920 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ieencode.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	81920 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ieencode.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	18432 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\iedw.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	18432 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\iedw.exe
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	34304 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ie4uinit.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	34304 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ie4uinit.exe
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	49152 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\icwutil.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	49152 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\icwutil.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	24576 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\icwrmind.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	24576 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\icwrmind.exe
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	65536 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\icwphbk.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	65536 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\icwphbk.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	32768 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\icwdl.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	32768 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\icwdl.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	73728 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\icwdial.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	73728 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\icwdial.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	86016 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\icwconn2.exe
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	86016 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\icwconn2.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	61440 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\icwconn.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	61440 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\icwconn.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	80384 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\iccvid.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	80384 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\iccvid.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	11264 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\icaapi.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	11264 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\icaapi.dll
+ 2004-08-04 06:14 . 2008-04-13 19:18	52480 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\i8042prt.sys
- 2004-08-04 06:00 . 2004-08-04 06:00	18560 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\i2omp.sys
+ 2004-08-04 06:00 . 2008-04-13 18:41	18560 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\i2omp.sys
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	41984 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\htui.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	41984 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\htui.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	24576 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\httpapi.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	24576 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\httpapi.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	32285 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\hsfcisp2.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	32285 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\hsfcisp2.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	18432 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\hscupd.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	87552 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\hpfud50.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	87552 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\hpfud50.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	10240 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\hpcjrrps.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	10240 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\hpcjrrps.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	10752 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\hpcjrr.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	10752 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\hpcjrr.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	39936 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\hostmib.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	39936 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\hostmib.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	38912 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\hmmapi.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	38912 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\hmmapi.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:11 . 2008-04-14 00:11	72704 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\hlink.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:11 . 2008-04-13 18:45	10368 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\hidusb.sys
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	21504 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\hidserv.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	21504 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\hidserv.dll
+ 2004-08-04 06:08 . 2008-04-13 18:45	24960 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\hidparse.sys
- 2004-08-04 06:08 . 2004-08-04 06:08	24960 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\hidparse.sys
+ 2004-08-04 06:08 . 2008-04-13 18:45	19200 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\hidir.sys
+ 2004-08-04 06:08 . 2008-04-13 18:45	36864 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\hidclass.sys
+ 2004-08-04 06:10 . 2008-04-13 18:46	25600 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\hidbth.sys
- 2004-08-04 06:10 . 2004-08-04 06:10	25600 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\hidbth.sys
+ 2011-05-23 22:11 . 2008-04-13 18:36	20352 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\hidbatt.sys
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	20992 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\hid.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	20992 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\hid.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	41472 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\hhsetup.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	10752 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\hh.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	10752 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\hh.exe
+ 2011-05-23 22:11 . 2008-04-14 00:12	15872 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\help.exe
+ 2004-08-04 05:59 . 2008-04-13 18:31	77696 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\halsp.dll
- 2004-08-04 05:59 . 2004-08-04 05:59	77696 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\halsp.dll
+ 2004-08-04 05:59 . 2008-04-13 18:31	81152 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\halacpi.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	57344 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\h323cc.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	57344 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\h323cc.dll
- 2004-08-04 05:59 . 2004-08-04 05:59	28288 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\grserial.sys
+ 2004-08-04 05:59 . 2008-04-13 18:40	28288 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\grserial.sys
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	39424 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\grpconv.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	39424 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\grpconv.exe
- 2004-08-04 06:08 . 2004-08-04 06:08	59136 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\gckernel.sys
+ 2004-08-04 06:08 . 2008-04-13 18:45	59136 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\gckernel.sys
- 2004-08-04 06:08 . 2004-08-04 06:08	10624 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\gameenum.sys
+ 2004-08-04 06:08 . 2008-04-13 18:45	10624 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\gameenum.sys
- 2004-08-04 06:07 . 2004-08-04 06:07	46464 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\gagp30kx.sys
+ 2004-08-04 06:07 . 2008-04-13 18:36	46464 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\gagp30kx.sys
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	23552 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\fxsmon.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	23552 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\fxsmon.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	23552 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\fxsext32.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	23552 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\fxsext32.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	55296 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\fxsevent.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	55296 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\fxsevent.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	26624 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\fxsdrv.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	72192 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\fxscom.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	72192 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\fxscom.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	60416 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\fwcfg.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	60416 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\fwcfg.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	42496 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ftp.exe
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	42496 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ftp.exe
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	28728 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\fpsrvadm.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	28728 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\fpsrvadm.exe
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	20538 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\fpremadm.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	20538 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\fpremadm.exe
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	20541 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\fpexedll.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	20541 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\fpexedll.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	94208 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\fpencode.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	94208 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\fpencode.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	20541 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\fpadmdll.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	20541 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\fpadmdll.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	24632 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\fpadmcgi.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	24632 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\fpadmcgi.exe
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	15120 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\fp98sadm.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	15120 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\fp98sadm.exe
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	49212 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\fp4awebs.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	49212 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\fp4awebs.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	32826 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\fp4avss.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	32826 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\fp4avss.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	41020 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\fp4avnb.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	41020 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\fp4avnb.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	49210 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\fp4areg.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	49210 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\fp4areg.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	82035 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\fp4anscp.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	82035 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\fp4anscp.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	32828 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\fp40ext.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	32828 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\fp40ext.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:11 . 2008-04-14 00:12	29696 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\format.com
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	20992 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\fontview.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	20992 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\fontview.exe
+ 2011-05-23 22:11 . 2008-04-14 00:11	80896 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\fontsub.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	23040 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\fltmc.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	16896 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\fltlib.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	16896 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\fltlib.dll
+ 2004-08-04 05:59 . 2008-04-13 18:40	20480 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\flpydisk.sys
- 2004-08-04 05:59 . 2004-08-04 05:59	20480 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\flpydisk.sys
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	87552 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\fldrclnr.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	87552 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\fldrclnr.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:11 . 2008-04-13 18:33	44544 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\fips.sys
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	27136 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\findstr.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	27136 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\findstr.exe
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	21504 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\feclient.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	21504 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\feclient.dll
+ 2004-08-04 05:59 . 2008-04-13 18:40	27392 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\fdc.sys
- 2004-08-04 05:59 . 2004-08-04 05:59	27392 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\fdc.sys
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	20992 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\faxpatch.exe
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	20992 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\faxpatch.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	80384 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\faultrep.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	80384 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\faultrep.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	24064 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\extrac32.exe
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	55808 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\extmgr.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	55808 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\extmgr.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	92160 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\evntwin.exe
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	92160 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\evntwin.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	21504 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\evntrprv.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	24064 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\evntcmd.exe
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	24064 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\evntcmd.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	56320 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\eventlog.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	23040 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ersvc.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	23040 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ersvc.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-13 16:26	40960 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ep9res.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	40960 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ep9res.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	20480 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\encapi.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	20480 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\encapi.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:11 . 2008-04-14 00:11	33792 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\eapsvc.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:11 . 2008-04-14 00:11	59392 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\eapqec.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:11 . 2008-04-14 00:11	40960 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\eappprxy.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:11 . 2008-04-14 00:11	94208 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\eappgnui.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:11 . 2008-04-14 00:11	30720 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\eapolqec.dll
+ 2004-08-04 06:00 . 2008-04-13 18:38	71168 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\dxg.sys
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	17920 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\dvdupgrd.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	17920 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\dvdupgrd.exe
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	10752 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\dumprep.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	10752 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\dumprep.exe
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	19456 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\dswave.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	19456 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\dswave.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	51200 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\dssec.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	51200 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\dssec.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	92672 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\dskquota.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	92672 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\dskquota.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	71680 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\dsdmoprp.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	71680 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\dsdmoprp.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	16384 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ds32gt.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	16384 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ds32gt.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	14336 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\drprov.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	14336 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\drprov.dll
+ 2004-08-04 06:07 . 2008-04-13 18:45	60160 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\drmk.sys
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	57344 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\dpwsockx.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	57344 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\dpwsockx.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	83456 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\dpvsetup.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	83456 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\dpvsetup.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	21504 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\dpvacm.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	21504 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\dpvacm.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	17920 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\dpnsvr.exe
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	60928 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\dpnhupnp.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	60928 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\dpnhupnp.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	35328 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\dpnhpast.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	35328 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\dpnhpast.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	23552 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\dpmodemx.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	23552 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\dpmodemx.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	29696 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\dplaysvr.exe
+ 2011-05-23 22:10 . 2008-04-14 00:11	56320 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\dot3msm.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:10 . 2008-04-14 00:11	39936 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\dot3clnt.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:10 . 2008-04-14 00:11	57856 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\dot3cfg.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:10 . 2008-04-14 00:11	26112 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\dot3api.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	48128 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\docprop2.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	48128 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\docprop2.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	45568 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\dnsrslvr.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	45568 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\dnsrslvr.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	52224 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\dmutil.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	52224 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\dmutil.dll
+ 2004-08-04 06:07 . 2008-04-13 18:45	52864 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\dmusic.sys
- 2004-08-04 06:07 . 2004-08-04 06:07	52864 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\dmusic.sys
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	23552 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\dmserver.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	23552 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\dmserver.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	82432 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\dmscript.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	82432 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\dmscript.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	15872 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\dmremote.exe
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	15872 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\dmremote.exe
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	35840 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\dmloader.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	35840 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\dmloader.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	61440 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\dmcompos.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	61440 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\dmcompos.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	28672 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\dmband.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	28672 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\dmband.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:10 . 2008-04-14 00:11	32768 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\dispex.dll
- 2004-08-04 05:59 . 2004-08-04 05:59	14208 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\diskdump.sys
+ 2004-08-04 05:59 . 2008-04-13 18:40	14208 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\diskdump.sys
+ 2004-08-04 05:59 . 2008-04-13 18:40	36352 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\disk.sys
- 2004-08-04 05:59 . 2004-08-04 05:59	36352 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\disk.sys
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	86528 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\directdb.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:10 . 2008-04-14 00:11	39936 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\dimsroam.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:10 . 2008-04-14 00:11	19456 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\dimsntfy.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	68608 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\digest.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	68608 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\digest.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	87040 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\diantz.exe
+ 2011-05-23 22:10 . 2008-04-14 00:11	48640 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\dhcpqec.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	28672 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\dfsshlex.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	28672 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\dfsshlex.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	39424 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\dfrgsnap.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	82944 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\dfrgfat.exe
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	59904 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\devenum.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	59904 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\devenum.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	25088 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\defrag.exe
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	25088 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\defrag.exe
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	27136 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ddrawex.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	27136 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ddrawex.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	30208 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ddeshare.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	30208 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ddeshare.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	40960 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\dcap32.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	40960 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\dcap32.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	28672 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\dbnmpntw.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	28672 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\dbnmpntw.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	24576 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\dbmsrpcn.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	24576 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\dbmsrpcn.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	25088 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\davclnt.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	54272 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\dataclen.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	54272 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\dataclen.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	33792 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\custsat.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	15360 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ctfmon.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	15360 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ctfmon.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	32256 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\csrsrv.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	62464 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\cryptsvc.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	64512 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\cryptnet.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	53760 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\cryptext.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	53760 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\cryptext.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	33280 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\cryptdll.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	33280 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\cryptdll.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	74752 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\cryptdlg.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	74752 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\cryptdlg.dll
+ 2004-08-04 05:59 . 2008-04-13 18:31	36736 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\crusoe.sys
+ 2011-05-23 22:10 . 2008-04-14 00:11	12800 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\credssp.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	35328 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\corpol.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	35328 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\corpol.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	27648 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\conime.exe
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	27648 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\conime.exe
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	45056 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\confmrsl.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	45056 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\confmrsl.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:10 . 2008-04-14 00:11	97792 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\comrepl.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:10 . 2008-04-13 18:36	10240 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\compbatt.sys
+ 2011-05-23 22:10 . 2008-04-14 00:11	28160 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\comaddin.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	60416 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\colbact.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:10 . 2008-04-13 16:44	17920 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\cobramsg.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	79360 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\cnbjmon2.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	79360 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\cnbjmon2.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	47104 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\cnbjmon.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	47104 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\cnbjmon.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	39424 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\cmutil.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	63488 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\cmstp.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	63488 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\cmstp.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	13312 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\cmsetacl.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	39936 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\cmmon32.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	39936 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\cmmon32.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	25600 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\cmdl32.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	15872 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\cmcfg32.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	15872 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\cmcfg32.dll
+ 2004-08-04 06:07 . 2008-04-13 18:36	13952 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\cmbatt.sys
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	58368 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\clusapi.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	33280 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\clipsrv.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	33280 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\clipsrv.exe
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	20480 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\cliconfg.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	20480 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\cliconfg.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	77824 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\cliconfg.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	77824 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\cliconfg.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	64000 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\cleanmgr.exe
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	64000 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\cleanmgr.exe
+ 2004-08-04 06:14 . 2008-04-13 19:16	49536 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\classpnp.sys
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	69120 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ciodm.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	69120 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ciodm.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	15423 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ch7xxnt5.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	15423 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ch7xxnt5.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:09	16896 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\cfgmgr32.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	16896 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\cfgmgr32.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	38912 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\cfgbkend.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	38912 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\cfgbkend.dll
+ 2004-08-04 05:59 . 2008-04-13 18:40	62976 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\cdrom.sys
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	66560 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\cdm.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	66560 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\cdm.dll
- 2004-08-04 06:14 . 2004-08-04 06:14	63744 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\cdfs.sys
+ 2004-08-04 06:14 . 2008-04-13 19:14	63744 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\cdfs.sys
- 2004-08-04 06:10 . 2004-08-04 06:10	17024 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ccdecode.sys
+ 2004-08-04 06:10 . 2008-04-13 18:46	17024 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ccdecode.sys
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	85504 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\catsrvps.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	85504 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\catsrvps.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	50688 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\camocx.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	50688 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\camocx.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:10 . 2008-04-14 00:12	19968 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\cacls.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	84480 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\cabview.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	84480 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\cabview.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	60416 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\cabinet.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	50688 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\btpanui.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	50688 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\btpanui.dll
+ 2004-08-04 06:10 . 2008-04-13 18:46	18944 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\bthusb.sys
- 2004-08-04 06:10 . 2004-08-04 06:10	18944 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\bthusb.sys
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	30208 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\bthserv.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	30208 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\bthserv.dll
+ 2004-08-04 06:10 . 2008-04-13 18:46	36480 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\bthprint.sys
+ 2004-08-04 06:10 . 2008-04-13 18:46	37888 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\bthmodem.sys
+ 2004-08-04 06:10 . 2008-04-13 18:46	17024 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\bthenum.sys
- 2004-08-04 06:10 . 2004-08-04 06:10	17024 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\bthenum.sys
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	20992 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\bthci.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	20992 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\bthci.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	78336 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\browsewm.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	78336 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\browsewm.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	77824 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\browser.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:55 . 2004-08-04 07:55	63488 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\browselc.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:55 . 2008-04-13 17:03	63488 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\browselc.dll
+ 2004-08-04 05:59 . 2008-04-13 18:53	71552 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\bridge.sys
- 2004-08-04 05:59 . 2004-08-04 05:59	71552 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\bridge.sys
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	71680 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\blastcln.exe
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	71680 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\blastcln.exe
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	17408 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\bidispl.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	17408 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\bidispl.dll
+ 2004-08-04 06:10 . 2008-04-13 18:46	11776 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\bdasup.sys
- 2004-08-04 06:10 . 2004-08-04 06:10	11776 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\bdasup.sys
+ 2011-05-23 22:10 . 2008-04-13 18:36	14208 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\battc.sys
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	29184 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\batmeter.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	52736 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\basesrv.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	52736 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\basesrv.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	84992 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\avifil32.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	84992 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\avifil32.dll
+ 2004-08-04 06:09 . 2008-04-13 18:46	13696 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\avcstrm.sys
- 2004-08-04 06:09 . 2004-08-04 06:09	13696 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\avcstrm.sys
- 2004-08-04 06:10 . 2004-08-04 06:10	38912 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\avc.sys
+ 2004-08-04 06:10 . 2008-04-13 18:46	38912 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\avc.sys
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	11264 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\autolfn.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	11264 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\autolfn.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	62464 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\authz.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	16439 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\author.exe
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	16439 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\author.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	20540 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\author.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	20540 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\author.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	14336 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\auditusr.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	14336 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\auditusr.exe
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	42496 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\audiosrv.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	42496 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\audiosrv.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	17279 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\atv10nt5.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	17279 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\atv10nt5.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	14143 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\atv06nt5.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	14143 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\atv06nt5.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	25471 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\atv04nt5.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	25471 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\atv04nt5.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	11359 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\atv02nt5.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	11359 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\atv02nt5.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	21183 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\atv01nt5.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	21183 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\atv01nt5.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:10 . 2008-04-14 00:12	12288 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\attrib.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	30208 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\atmlib.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	30208 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\atmlib.dll
+ 2004-08-04 05:58 . 2008-04-13 18:51	55808 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\atmlane.sys
- 2004-08-04 05:58 . 2004-08-04 05:58	59904 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\atmarpc.sys
+ 2004-08-04 05:58 . 2008-04-13 18:51	59904 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\atmarpc.sys
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	11264 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\atmadm.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	11264 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\atmadm.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	58880 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\atl.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	58880 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\atl.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	32768 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ativtmxx.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	32768 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ativtmxx.dll
+ 2004-08-04 05:59 . 2008-04-13 18:40	96512 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\atapi.sys
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	25088 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\at.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	25088 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\at.exe
+ 2004-08-04 06:05 . 2008-04-13 18:57	14336 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\asyncmac.sys
- 2004-08-04 06:05 . 2004-08-04 06:05	14336 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\asyncmac.sys
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	65024 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\asycfilt.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	65024 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\asycfilt.dll
- 2004-08-04 05:58 . 2004-08-04 05:58	60800 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\arp1394.sys
+ 2004-08-04 05:58 . 2008-04-13 18:51	60800 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\arp1394.sys
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	70656 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\amstream.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	70656 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\amstream.dll
+ 2004-08-04 05:59 . 2008-04-13 18:31	37760 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\amdk7.sys
+ 2004-08-04 05:59 . 2008-04-13 18:31	37376 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\amdk6.sys
+ 2004-08-04 06:07 . 2008-04-13 18:36	43008 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\amdagp.sys
- 2004-08-04 06:07 . 2004-08-04 06:07	43008 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\amdagp.sys
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	17408 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\alrsvc.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	17408 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\alrsvc.dll
- 2004-08-04 06:07 . 2004-08-04 06:07	42752 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\alim1541.sys
+ 2004-08-04 06:07 . 2008-04-13 18:36	42752 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\alim1541.sys
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	44544 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\alg.exe
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	44544 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\alg.exe
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	98304 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ahui.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	98304 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ahui.exe
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	24064 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\agtintl.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	24064 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\agtintl.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:10 . 2007-04-02 18:26	20480 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\agt0c0a.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:10 . 2007-04-02 18:26	20992 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\agt0816.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:10 . 2007-04-02 18:26	19456 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\agt0804.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:10 . 2007-04-02 18:26	19456 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\agt041f.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:10 . 2007-04-02 18:26	19456 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\agt041d.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:10 . 2007-04-02 18:26	19456 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\agt0419.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:10 . 2007-04-02 18:26	20480 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\agt0416.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:10 . 2007-04-02 18:26	19456 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\agt0415.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:10 . 2007-04-02 18:26	19456 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\agt0414.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:10 . 2007-04-02 18:26	20992 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\agt0413.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:10 . 2007-04-02 18:26	19456 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\agt0412.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:10 . 2007-04-02 18:26	19456 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\agt0411.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:10 . 2007-04-02 18:26	20992 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\agt0410.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:10 . 2007-04-02 18:26	19968 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\agt040e.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:10 . 2007-04-02 18:26	19456 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\agt040d.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:10 . 2007-04-02 18:26	21504 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\agt040c.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:10 . 2007-04-02 18:26	19456 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\agt040b.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:10 . 2008-04-13 17:32	19968 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\agt0409.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:10 . 2007-04-02 18:26	22016 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\agt0408.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:10 . 2007-04-02 18:26	21504 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\agt0407.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:10 . 2007-04-02 18:25	19456 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\agt0406.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:10 . 2007-04-02 18:25	19456 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\agt0405.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:10 . 2007-04-02 18:25	19456 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\agt0404.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:10 . 2007-04-02 18:25	19456 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\agt0401.dll
+ 2004-08-04 06:07 . 2008-04-13 18:36	44928 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\agpcpq.sys
- 2004-08-04 06:07 . 2004-08-04 06:07	44928 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\agpcpq.sys
- 2004-08-04 06:07 . 2004-08-04 06:07	42368 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\agp440.sys
+ 2004-08-04 06:07 . 2008-04-13 18:36	42368 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\agp440.sys
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	44032 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\agentsr.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	44032 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\agentsr.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	24064 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\agentpsh.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	24064 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\agentpsh.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	49152 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\agentmpx.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	49152 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\agentmpx.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	57344 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\agentdpv.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	42496 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\agentdp2.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	24064 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\agentanm.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	24064 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\agentanm.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	99840 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\advpack.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	99840 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\advpack.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	68096 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\adsmsext.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	68096 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\adsmsext.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	61440 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\admparse.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	61440 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\admparse.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	16439 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\admin.exe
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	16439 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\admin.exe
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	20540 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\admin.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	20540 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\admin.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	98304 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\actxprxy.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:10 . 2008-04-14 00:11	39424 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\acadproc.dll
- 2004-08-04 06:10 . 2004-08-04 06:10	48128 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\61883.sys
+ 2004-08-04 06:10 . 2008-04-13 18:46	48128 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\61883.sys
+ 2004-08-04 06:00 . 2008-04-13 18:40	12288 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\4mmdat.sys
- 2004-08-04 06:00 . 2004-08-04 06:00	12288 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\4mmdat.sys
+ 2004-08-04 06:10 . 2008-04-13 18:46	53376 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\1394bus.sys
+ 2005-08-26 15:09 . 2011-10-20 20:29	78059 c:\windows\PCHEALTH\HELPCTR\OfflineCache\index.dat
- 2005-08-26 15:09 . 2006-07-07 12:56	78059 c:\windows\PCHEALTH\HELPCTR\OfflineCache\index.dat
+ 2005-08-26 15:08 . 2008-04-14 00:12	38400 c:\windows\PCHEALTH\HELPCTR\Binaries\pchsvc.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	18432 c:\windows\PCHEALTH\HELPCTR\Binaries\hscupd.exe
+ 2005-08-26 11:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	69120 c:\windows\notepad.exe
- 2005-08-26 11:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	69120 c:\windows\notepad.exe
+ 2008-04-25 15:47 . 2008-04-14 00:11	33792 c:\windows\network diagnostic\custsat.dll
- 2008-04-25 15:47 . 2006-06-03 11:40	33792 c:\windows\network diagnostic\custsat.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	39936 c:\windows\msagent\mslwvtts.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	39936 c:\windows\msagent\mslwvtts.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2001-08-18 12:00	20480 c:\windows\msagent\intl\agt0c0a.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2007-04-02 18:26	20480 c:\windows\msagent\intl\agt0c0a.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2001-08-18 12:00	20992 c:\windows\msagent\intl\agt0816.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2007-04-02 18:26	20992 c:\windows\msagent\intl\agt0816.dll
+ 2005-08-26 11:00 . 2007-04-02 18:26	19456 c:\windows\msagent\intl\agt041f.dll
- 2005-08-26 11:00 . 2001-08-18 12:00	19456 c:\windows\msagent\intl\agt041f.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2007-04-02 18:26	19456 c:\windows\msagent\intl\agt041d.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2001-08-18 12:00	19456 c:\windows\msagent\intl\agt041d.dll
- 2005-08-26 11:00 . 2001-08-18 12:00	19456 c:\windows\msagent\intl\agt0419.dll
+ 2005-08-26 11:00 . 2007-04-02 18:26	19456 c:\windows\msagent\intl\agt0419.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2007-04-02 18:26	20480 c:\windows\msagent\intl\agt0416.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2001-08-18 12:00	20480 c:\windows\msagent\intl\agt0416.dll
- 2005-08-26 11:00 . 2001-08-18 12:00	19456 c:\windows\msagent\intl\agt0415.dll
+ 2005-08-26 11:00 . 2007-04-02 18:26	19456 c:\windows\msagent\intl\agt0415.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2007-04-02 18:26	19456 c:\windows\msagent\intl\agt0414.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2001-08-18 12:00	19456 c:\windows\msagent\intl\agt0414.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2001-08-18 12:00	20992 c:\windows\msagent\intl\agt0413.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2007-04-02 18:26	20992 c:\windows\msagent\intl\agt0413.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2001-08-18 12:00	20992 c:\windows\msagent\intl\agt0410.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2007-04-02 18:26	20992 c:\windows\msagent\intl\agt0410.dll
+ 2005-08-26 11:00 . 2007-04-02 18:26	19968 c:\windows\msagent\intl\agt040e.dll
- 2005-08-26 11:00 . 2001-08-18 12:00	19968 c:\windows\msagent\intl\agt040e.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2001-08-18 12:00	21504 c:\windows\msagent\intl\agt040c.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2007-04-02 18:26	21504  c:\windows\msagent\intl\agt040c.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2007-04-02 18:26	19456 c:\windows\msagent\intl\agt040b.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2001-08-18 12:00	19456 c:\windows\msagent\intl\agt040b.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-13 17:32	19968 c:\windows\msagent\intl\agt0409.dll
+ 2005-08-26 11:00 . 2007-04-02 18:26	22016 c:\windows\msagent\intl\agt0408.dll
- 2005-08-26 11:00 . 2001-08-18 12:00	22016 c:\windows\msagent\intl\agt0408.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2001-08-18 12:00	21504 c:\windows\msagent\intl\agt0407.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2007-04-02 18:26	21504 c:\windows\msagent\intl\agt0407.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2001-08-18 12:00	19456 c:\windows\msagent\intl\agt0406.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2007-04-02 18:25	19456 c:\windows\msagent\intl\agt0406.dll
+ 2005-08-26 11:00 . 2007-04-02 18:25	19456 c:\windows\msagent\intl\agt0405.dll
- 2005-08-26 11:00 . 2001-08-18 12:00	19456 c:\windows\msagent\intl\agt0405.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11	24064 c:\windows\msagent\agtintl.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	24064 c:\windows\msagent\agtintl.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11	44032 c:\windows\msagent\agentsr.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	44032 c:\windows\msagent\agentsr.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	24064 c:\windows\msagent\agentpsh.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11	24064 c:\windows\msagent\agentpsh.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	49152 c:\windows\msagent\agentmpx.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11	49152 c:\windows\msagent\agentmpx.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2007-03-09 13:58	57344 c:\windows\msagent\agentdpv.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11	57344 c:\windows\msagent\agentdpv.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11	42496 c:\windows\msagent\agentdp2.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	24064 c:\windows\msagent\agentanm.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11	24064 c:\windows\msagent\agentanm.dll
+ 2010-03-18 20:47 . 2010-03-18 20:47	97624 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\XamlBuildTask.dll
+ 2010-03-18 17:16 . 2010-03-18 17:16	87408 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\WPF\WindowsFormsIntegration.dll
+ 2010-03-18 17:16 . 2010-03-18 17:16	93024 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\WPF\UIAutomationTypes.dll
+ 2010-03-18 17:16 . 2010-03-18 17:16	35688 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\WPF\UIAutomationProvider.dll
+ 2010-03-18 17:16 . 2010-03-18 17:16	17784 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\WPF\System.Windows.Presentation.dll
+ 2010-03-18 17:16 . 2010-03-18 17:16	58240 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\WPF\System.Windows.Input.Manipulations.dll
+ 2010-03-18 17:16 . 2010-03-18 17:16	67912 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\WPF\PenIMC.dll
+ 2010-03-18 17:16 . 2010-03-18 17:16	31576 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\WMINet_Utils.dll
+ 2010-03-18 20:47 . 2010-03-18 20:47	14160 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\webengine.dll
+ 2010-03-18 20:47 . 2010-03-18 20:47	69960 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\TLBREF.DLL
+ 2010-03-18 20:47 . 2010-03-18 20:47	29544 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\System.Xaml.Hosting.dll
+ 2010-03-18 20:47 . 2010-03-18 20:47	70040 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\System.Windows.Forms.DataVisualization.Design.dll
+ 2010-03-18 20:47 . 2010-03-18 20:47	24928 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\System.Web.Routing.dll
+ 2010-03-18 20:47 . 2010-03-18 20:47	81272 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\System.Web.RegularExpressions.dll
+ 2010-03-18 20:47 . 2010-03-18 20:47	33144 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\System.Web.DynamicData.Design.dll
+ 2010-03-18 20:47 . 2010-03-18 20:47	93576 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\System.Web.DataVisualization.Design.dll
+ 2010-03-18 17:16 . 2010-03-18 17:16	44920 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\System.Web.ApplicationServices.dll
+ 2010-03-18 20:47 . 2010-03-18 20:47	24944 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\System.Web.Abstractions.dll
+ 2010-03-18 20:47 . 2010-03-18 20:47	28024 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\System.ServiceModel.WasHosting.dll
+ 2010-03-18 20:47 . 2010-03-18 20:47	12168 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\System.ServiceModel.ServiceMoniker40.dll
+ 2010-03-18 17:16 . 2010-03-18 17:16	37240 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\System.ServiceModel.Channels.dll
+ 2010-03-18 20:47 . 2010-03-18 20:47	95592 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\System.Runtime.Caching.dll
+ 2010-03-18 17:16 . 2010-03-18 17:16	64352 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\System.Numerics.dll
+ 2010-03-18 17:16 . 2010-03-18 17:16	45952 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\System.EnterpriseServices.Thunk.dll
+ 2010-03-18 20:47 . 2010-03-18 20:47	86888 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\System.Drawing.Design.dll
+ 2010-03-18 17:16 . 2010-03-18 17:16	51032 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\System.Device.dll
+ 2010-03-18 17:16 . 2010-03-18 17:16	50552 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\System.Data.DataSetExtensions.dll
+ 2010-03-18 17:16 . 2010-03-18 17:16	81784 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\System.Configuration.Install.dll
+ 2010-03-18 17:16 . 2010-03-18 17:16	81800 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\System.ComponentModel.DataAnnotations.dll
+ 2010-03-18 17:16 . 2010-03-18 17:16	39784 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\System.AddIn.Contract.dll
+ 2010-03-18 17:16 . 2010-03-18 17:16	68952 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\SMDiagnostics.dll
+ 2010-03-18 19:58 . 2010-03-18 19:58	96088 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\SetupCache\Extended\SetupUtility.exe
+ 2010-03-18 20:16 . 2010-03-18 20:16	78152 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\SetupCache\Extended\Setup.exe
+ 2010-03-18 20:16 . 2010-03-18 20:16	18776 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\SetupCache\Extended\3082\SetupResources.dll
+ 2010-03-18 20:16 . 2010-03-18 20:16	14168 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\SetupCache\Extended\3076\SetupResources.dll
+ 2010-03-18 20:16 . 2010-03-18 20:16	18776 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\SetupCache\Extended\2070\SetupResources.dll
+ 2010-03-18 20:16 . 2010-03-18 20:16	14168 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\SetupCache\Extended\2052\SetupResources.dll
+ 2010-03-18 20:16 . 2010-03-18 20:16	17752 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\SetupCache\Extended\1055\SetupResources.dll
+ 2010-03-18 20:16 . 2010-03-18 20:16	17752 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\SetupCache\Extended\1053\SetupResources.dll
+ 2010-03-18 20:16 . 2010-03-18 20:16	18264 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\SetupCache\Extended\1049\SetupResources.dll
+ 2010-03-18 20:16 . 2010-03-18 20:16	18264 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\SetupCache\Extended\1046\SetupResources.dll
+ 2010-03-18 20:16 . 2010-03-18 20:16	18264 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\SetupCache\Extended\1045\SetupResources.dll
+ 2010-03-18 20:16 . 2010-03-18 20:16	17752 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\SetupCache\Extended\1044\SetupResources.dll
+ 2010-03-18 20:16 . 2010-03-18 20:16	19288 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\SetupCache\Extended\1043\SetupResources.dll
+ 2010-03-18 20:16 . 2010-03-18 20:16	15192 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\SetupCache\Extended\1042\SetupResources.dll
+ 2010-03-18 20:16 . 2010-03-18 20:16	15704 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\SetupCache\Extended\1041\SetupResources.dll
+ 2010-03-18 20:16 . 2010-03-18 20:16	18264 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\SetupCache\Extended\1040\SetupResources.dll
+ 2010-03-18 20:16 . 2010-03-18 20:16	18776 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\SetupCache\Extended\1038\SetupResources.dll
+ 2010-03-18 20:16 . 2010-03-18 20:16	16728 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\SetupCache\Extended\1037\SetupResources.dll
+ 2010-03-18 20:16 . 2010-03-18 20:16	18776 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\SetupCache\Extended\1036\SetupResources.dll
+ 2010-03-18 20:16 . 2010-03-18 20:16	18264 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\SetupCache\Extended\1035\SetupResources.dll
+ 2010-03-18 20:16 . 2010-03-18 20:16	17240 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\SetupCache\Extended\1033\SetupResources.dll
+ 2010-03-18 20:16 . 2010-03-18 20:16	19288 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\SetupCache\Extended\1032\SetupResources.dll
+ 2010-03-18 20:16 . 2010-03-18 20:16	18776 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\SetupCache\Extended\1031\SetupResources.dll
+ 2010-03-18 20:16 . 2010-03-18 20:16	18264 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\SetupCache\Extended\1030\SetupResources.dll
+ 2010-03-18 20:16 . 2010-03-18 20:16	18264 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\SetupCache\Extended\1029\SetupResources.dll
+ 2010-03-18 20:16 . 2010-03-18 20:16	14168 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\SetupCache\Extended\1028\SetupResources.dll
+ 2010-03-18 20:16 . 2010-03-18 20:16	17240 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\SetupCache\Extended\1025\SetupResources.dll
+ 2010-03-18 19:58 . 2010-03-18 19:58	96088 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\SetupCache\Client\SetupUtility.exe
+ 2010-03-18 20:16 . 2010-03-18 20:16	78152 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\SetupCache\Client\Setup.exe
+ 2010-03-18 20:16 . 2010-03-18 20:16	18776 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\SetupCache\Client\3082\SetupResources.dll
+ 2010-03-18 20:16 . 2010-03-18 20:16	14168 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\SetupCache\Client\3076\SetupResources.dll
+ 2010-03-18 20:16 . 2010-03-18 20:16	18776 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\SetupCache\Client\2070\SetupResources.dll
+ 2010-03-18 20:16 . 2010-03-18 20:16	14168 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\SetupCache\Client\2052\SetupResources.dll
+ 2010-03-18 20:16 . 2010-03-18 20:16	17752 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\SetupCache\Client\1055\SetupResources.dll
+ 2010-03-18 20:16 . 2010-03-18 20:16	17752 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\SetupCache\Client\1053\SetupResources.dll
+ 2010-03-18 20:16 . 2010-03-18 20:16	18264 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\SetupCache\Client\1049\SetupResources.dll
+ 2010-03-18 20:16 . 2010-03-18 20:16	18264 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\SetupCache\Client\1046\SetupResources.dll
+ 2010-03-18 20:16 . 2010-03-18 20:16	18264 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\SetupCache\Client\1045\SetupResources.dll
+ 2010-03-18 20:16 . 2010-03-18 20:16	17752 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\SetupCache\Client\1044\SetupResources.dll
+ 2010-03-18 20:16 . 2010-03-18 20:16	19288 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\SetupCache\Client\1043\SetupResources.dll
+ 2010-03-18 20:16 . 2010-03-18 20:16	15192 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\SetupCache\Client\1042\SetupResources.dll
+ 2010-03-18 20:16 . 2010-03-18 20:16	15704 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\SetupCache\Client\1041\SetupResources.dll
+ 2010-03-18 20:16 . 2010-03-18 20:16	18264 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\SetupCache\Client\1040\SetupResources.dll
+ 2010-03-18 20:16 . 2010-03-18 20:16	18776 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\SetupCache\Client\1038\SetupResources.dll
+ 2010-03-18 20:16 . 2010-03-18 20:16	16728 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\SetupCache\Client\1037\SetupResources.dll
+ 2010-03-18 20:16 . 2010-03-18 20:16	18776 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\SetupCache\Client\1036\SetupResources.dll
+ 2010-03-18 20:16 . 2010-03-18 20:16	18264 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\SetupCache\Client\1035\SetupResources.dll
+ 2010-03-18 20:16 . 2010-03-18 20:16	17240 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\SetupCache\Client\1033\SetupResources.dll
+ 2010-03-18 20:16 . 2010-03-18 20:16	19288 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\SetupCache\Client\1032\SetupResources.dll
+ 2010-03-18 20:16 . 2010-03-18 20:16	18776 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\SetupCache\Client\1031\SetupResources.dll
+ 2010-03-18 20:16 . 2010-03-18 20:16	18264 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\SetupCache\Client\1030\SetupResources.dll
+ 2010-03-18 20:16 . 2010-03-18 20:16	18264 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\SetupCache\Client\1029\SetupResources.dll
+ 2010-03-18 20:16 . 2010-03-18 20:16	14168 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\SetupCache\Client\1028\SetupResources.dll
+ 2010-03-18 20:16 . 2010-03-18 20:16	17240 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\SetupCache\Client\1025\SetupResources.dll
+ 2010-03-18 20:47 . 2010-03-18 20:47	17256 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\ServiceMonikerSupport.dll
+ 2010-03-18 17:16 . 2010-03-18 17:16	13648 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\SbsNclPerf.dll
+ 2010-03-18 17:16 . 2010-03-18 17:16	58192 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\regtlibv12.exe
+ 2010-03-18 17:16 . 2010-03-18 17:16	32592 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\RegSvcs.exe
+ 2010-03-18 17:16 . 2010-03-18 17:16	52040 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\RegAsm.exe
+ 2010-03-18 17:16 . 2010-03-18 17:16	21336 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\normalization.dll
+ 2010-03-18 17:16 . 2010-03-18 17:16	56656 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\nlssorting.dll
+ 2010-03-18 17:16 . 2010-03-18 17:16	27984 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\MUI\0409\mscorsecr.dll
+ 2010-03-18 20:47 . 2010-03-18 20:47	15184 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\mscorsn.dll
+ 2010-03-18 17:16 . 2010-03-18 17:16	40784 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\mscorpe.dll
+ 2010-03-18 17:16 . 2010-03-18 17:16	20816 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\mscoreeis.dll
+ 2010-03-18 20:47 . 2010-03-18 20:47	96592 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\MmcAspExt.dll
+ 2010-03-18 20:47 . 2010-03-18 20:47	21880 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\Microsoft.Workflow.Compiler.exe
+ 2010-01-11 02:03 . 2010-01-11 02:03	32768 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\Microsoft.Vsa.dll
+ 2010-03-18 20:47 . 2010-03-18 20:47	40304 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\Microsoft.VisualC.STLCLR.dll
+ 2010-03-18 17:16 . 2010-03-18 17:16	12128 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\Microsoft.VisualC.Dll
+ 2010-01-11 02:03 . 2010-01-11 02:03	28672 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\Microsoft.VisualBasic.Vsa.dll
+ 2010-03-18 17:16 . 2010-03-18 17:16	97680 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\Microsoft.VisualBasic.Compatibility.Data.dll
+ 2010-03-18 20:47 . 2010-03-18 20:47	38784 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\Microsoft.Data.Entity.Build.Tasks.dll
+ 2010-03-18 20:47 . 2010-03-18 20:47	67968 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\Microsoft.Build.Conversion.v4.0.dll
+ 2010-03-18 17:16 . 2010-03-18 17:16	36168 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\jsc.exe
+ 2010-03-18 17:16 . 2010-03-18 17:16	78168 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\ISymWrapper.dll
+ 2010-03-18 17:16 . 2010-03-18 17:16	58200 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\InstallUtilLib.dll
+ 2010-03-18 17:16 . 2010-03-18 17:16	27992 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\InstallUtil.exe
+ 2010-03-18 17:16 . 2010-03-18 17:16	42312 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\fusion.dll
+ 2010-03-18 20:47 . 2010-03-18 20:47	84296 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\EdmGen.exe
+ 2010-03-18 17:16 . 2010-03-18 17:16	11592 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\dfsvc.exe
+ 2010-03-18 17:16 . 2010-03-18 17:16	88904 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\dfdll.dll
+ 2010-03-18 20:47 . 2010-03-18 20:47	60248 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\DataSvcUtil.exe
+ 2010-03-18 17:16 . 2010-03-18 17:16	31048 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\cvtres.exe
+ 2010-03-18 17:16 . 2010-03-18 17:16	81248 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\CustomMarshalers.dll
+ 2010-03-18 17:16 . 2010-03-18 17:16	44368 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\Culture.dll
+ 2010-03-18 17:16 . 2010-03-18 17:16	95048 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\CasPol.exe
+ 2010-03-18 20:47 . 2010-03-18 20:47	32592 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\aspnet_wp.exe
+ 2010-03-18 20:47 . 2010-03-18 20:47	35160 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\aspnet_state.exe
+ 2010-03-18 20:47 . 2010-03-18 20:47	30040 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\aspnet_regiis.exe
+ 2010-03-18 20:47 . 2010-03-18 20:47	19808 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\aspnet_regbrowsers.exe
+ 2010-03-18 20:47 . 2010-03-18 20:47	78160 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\aspnet_rc.dll
+ 2010-03-18 20:47 . 2010-03-18 20:47	30040 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\Aspnet_perf.dll
+ 2010-03-18 20:47 . 2010-03-18 20:47	14168 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\aspnet_isapi.dll
+ 2010-03-18 20:47 . 2010-03-18 20:47	24408 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\aspnet_filter.dll
+ 2010-03-18 20:47 . 2010-03-18 20:47	30048 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\aspnet_compiler.exe
+ 2010-03-18 17:16 . 2010-03-18 17:16	29008 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\AddInUtil.exe
+ 2010-03-18 17:16 . 2010-03-18 17:16	29528 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\AddInProcess32.exe
+ 2010-03-18 17:16 . 2010-03-18 17:16	29016 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\AddInProcess.exe
+ 2010-03-18 17:16 . 2010-03-18 17:16	17240 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\Accessibility.dll
+ 2010-03-18 20:47 . 2010-03-18 20:47	11608 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\1033\FileTrackerUI.dll
+ 2010-03-18 17:16 . 2010-03-18 17:16	10064 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\1033\CvtResUI.dll
+ 2010-03-18 17:16 . 2010-03-18 17:16	24400 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\1033\alinkui.dll
+ 2010-09-22 13:43 . 2010-09-22 13:43	30544 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\aspnet_wp.exe
- 2010-03-23 09:31 . 2010-03-23 09:31	30544 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\aspnet_wp.exe
+ 2011-07-08 18:00 . 2011-07-08 18:00	81920 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.1.4322\System.Security.dll
- 2010-04-01 15:42 . 2010-04-01 15:42	81920 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.1.4322\System.Security.dll
- 2010-03-31 18:51 . 2010-03-31 18:51	77824 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.1.4322\mscorsn.dll
+ 2011-07-07 16:04 . 2011-07-07 16:04	77824 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.1.4322\mscorsn.dll
+ 2011-07-07 16:04 . 2011-07-07 16:04	86016 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.1.4322\mscorie.dll
- 2010-03-31 18:51 . 2010-03-31 18:51	86016 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.1.4322\mscorie.dll
- 2010-03-31 18:51 . 2010-03-31 18:51	81920 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.1.4322\CORPerfMonExt.dll
+ 2011-07-07 16:03 . 2011-07-07 16:03	81920 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.1.4322\CORPerfMonExt.dll
+ 2011-07-07 17:09 . 2011-07-07 17:09	32768 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.1.4322\aspnet_wp.exe
- 2010-03-31 19:32 . 2010-03-31 19:32	32768 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.1.4322\aspnet_wp.exe
- 2010-03-31 19:32 . 2010-03-31 19:32	24576 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.1.4322\aspnet_filter.dll
+ 2011-07-07 17:09 . 2011-07-07 17:09	24576 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.1.4322\aspnet_filter.dll
+ 2010-03-18 17:16 . 2010-03-18 17:16	13648 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\sbscmp20_mscorlib.dll
+ 2010-03-18 17:16 . 2010-03-18 17:16	13648 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\sbs_wminet_utils.dll
+ 2010-03-18 17:16 . 2010-03-18 17:16	13648 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\sbs_system.enterpriseservices.dll
+ 2010-03-18 17:16 . 2010-03-18 17:16	13648 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\sbs_system.data.dll
+ 2010-03-18 17:16 . 2010-03-18 17:16	13648 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\sbs_system.configuration.install.dll
+ 2010-03-18 17:16 . 2010-03-18 17:16	13648 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\sbs_mscorsec.dll
+ 2010-03-18 17:16 . 2010-03-18 17:16	13648 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\sbs_mscorrc.dll
+ 2010-03-18 17:16 . 2010-03-18 17:16	13648 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\sbs_mscordbi.dll
+ 2010-03-18 17:16 . 2010-03-18 17:16	13648 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\sbs_microsoft.jscript.dll
+ 2010-03-18 17:16 . 2010-03-18 17:16	13648 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\sbs_diasymreader.dll
+ 2011-10-23 16:38 . 2011-10-23 16:38	97624 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\XamlBuildTask\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\XamlBuildTask.dll
+ 2011-10-23 16:30 . 2011-10-23 16:30	87408 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\WindowsFormsIntegration\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\WindowsFormsIntegration.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:24 . 2011-10-25 20:24	49536 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\WindowsFormsIntegration.Package\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\WindowsFormsIntegration.Package.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:24 . 2011-10-25 20:24	87928 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\WindowsFormsIntegration.Design\v4.0_1.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\WindowsFormsIntegration.Design.dll
+ 2011-10-23 16:30 . 2011-10-23 16:30	93024 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\UIAutomationTypes\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\UIAutomationTypes.dll
+ 2011-10-23 16:30 . 2011-10-23 16:30	35688 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\UIAutomationProvider\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\UIAutomationProvider.dll
+ 2011-10-23 16:38 . 2011-10-23 16:38	29544 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Xaml.Hosting\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.Xaml.Hosting.dll
+ 2011-10-23 16:30 . 2011-10-23 16:30	17784 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Windows.Presentation\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Windows.Presentation.dll
+ 2011-10-23 16:30 . 2011-10-23 16:30	58240 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Windows.Input.Manipulations\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Windows.Input.Manipulations.dll
+ 2011-10-23 16:38 . 2011-10-23 16:38	70040 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Windows.Forms.DataVisualization.Design\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.Windows.Forms.DataVisualization.Design.dll
+ 2011-10-23 16:38 . 2011-10-23 16:38	24928 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Web.Routing\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.Web.Routing.dll
+ 2011-10-23 16:38 . 2011-10-23 16:38	81272 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Web.RegularExpressions\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Web.RegularExpressions.dll
+ 2011-10-23 16:38 . 2011-10-23 16:38	33144 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Web.DynamicData.Design\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.Web.DynamicData.Design.dll
+ 2011-10-23 16:38 . 2011-10-23 16:38	93576 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Web.DataVisualization.Design\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.Web.DataVisualization.Design.dll
+ 2011-10-23 16:29 . 2011-10-23 16:29	44920 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Web.ApplicationServices\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.Web.ApplicationServices.dll
+ 2011-10-23 16:38 . 2011-10-23 16:38	24944 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Web.Abstractions\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.Web.Abstractions.dll
+ 2011-10-23 16:38 . 2011-10-23 16:38	28024 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.ServiceModel.WasHosting\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.ServiceModel.WasHosting.dll
+ 2011-10-23 16:38 . 2011-10-23 16:38	12168 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.ServiceModel.ServiceMoniker40\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.ServiceModel.ServiceMoniker40.dll
+ 2011-10-23 16:29 . 2011-10-23 16:29	37240 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.ServiceModel.Channels\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.ServiceModel.Channels.dll
+ 2011-10-23 16:38 . 2011-10-23 16:38	95592 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Runtime.Caching\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Runtime.Caching.dll
+ 2011-10-23 16:29 . 2011-10-23 16:29	64352 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Numerics\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Numerics.dll
+ 2011-10-23 16:38 . 2011-10-23 16:38	86888 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Drawing.Design\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Drawing.Design.dll
+ 2011-10-23 16:29 . 2011-10-23 16:29	51032 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Device\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Device.dll
+ 2011-10-23 16:29 . 2011-10-23 16:29	50552 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Data.DataSetExtensions\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Data.DataSetExtensions.dll
+ 2011-10-23 16:29 . 2011-10-23 16:29	81784 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Configuration.Install\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Configuration.Install.dll
+ 2011-10-23 16:29 . 2011-10-23 16:29	81800 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.ComponentModel.DataAnnotations\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.ComponentModel.DataAnnotations.dll
+ 2011-10-23 16:29 . 2011-10-23 16:29	39784 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.AddIn.Contract\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.AddIn.Contract.dll
+ 2011-10-23 16:29 . 2011-10-23 16:29	68952 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\SMDiagnostics\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\SMDiagnostics.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:24 . 2011-10-25 20:24	74640 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\PresentationFramework.VisualStudio.Design\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\PresentationFramework.VisualStudio.Design.dll
+ 2011-10-23 16:44 . 2011-10-23 16:44	35152 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\msddslmp\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\msddslmp.dll
+ 2011-10-23 16:38 . 2011-10-23 16:38	21880 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.Workflow.Compiler\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\Microsoft.Workflow.Compiler.exe
+ 2011-10-25 20:24 . 2011-10-25 20:24	36728 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.Windows.Design.Host\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.Windows.Design.Host.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:25 . 2011-10-25 20:25	18336 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VSDesigner.ExceptionAssistant.SmartTag\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VSDesigner.ExceptionAssistant.SmartTag.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:25 . 2011-10-25 20:25	29552 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VSDesigner.Core\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VSDesigner.Core.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:25 . 2011-10-25 20:25	27520 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.XmlEditor\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.XmlEditor.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:26 . 2011-10-25 20:26	65928 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.WizardFramework\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.WizardFramework.Dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:25 . 2011-10-25 20:25	47488 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Web.HTML\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Web.HTML.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:25 . 2011-10-25 20:25	37760 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Web.Exports\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Web.Exports.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:26 . 2011-10-25 20:26	20856 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Web.CSS\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Web.CSS.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:26 . 2011-10-25 20:26	43416 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Web.CSS.Implementation\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Web.CSS.Implementation.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:53 . 2011-10-25 20:53	33696 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Office.Project.Word\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Office.Project.Word.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:53 . 2011-10-25 20:53	34208 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Office.Project.Excel\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Office.Project.Excel.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:51 . 2011-10-25 20:51	76200 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Office.ContainerControl\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Office.ContainerControl.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:51 . 2011-10-25 20:51	79776 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Applications.Runtime\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Applications.Runtime.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:53 . 2011-10-25 20:53	51624 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Applications.BuildTasks\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Applications.BuildTasks.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:23 . 2011-10-25 20:23	34728 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.TextTemplating.Modeling.10.0\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.TextTemplating.Modeling.10.0.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:23 . 2011-10-25 20:23	17328 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.TextTemplating.Interfaces.10.0\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.TextTemplating.Interfaces.10.0.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:25 . 2011-10-25 20:25	87936 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Text.Logic\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Text.Logic.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:25 . 2011-10-25 20:25	49544 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Text.Internal\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Text.Internal.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:31 . 2011-10-25 20:31	33680 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.TestImpact.Common\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.TestImpact.Common.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:31 . 2011-10-25 20:31	77712 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.TestImpact.Analysis\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.TestImpact.Analysis.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:25 . 2011-10-25 20:25	89992 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.TemplateWizard\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.TemplateWizard.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:31 . 2011-10-25 20:31	92552 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.TeamFoundation\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.TeamFoundation.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:25 . 2011-10-25 20:25	36256 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Shell.StartPage.resources\v4.0_10.0.0.0_en_b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Shell.StartPage.resources.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:25 . 2011-10-25 20:25	15256 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Shell.Immutable.10.0\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Shell.Immutable.10.0.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:11 . 2011-10-25 21:11	65408 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.SharePoint\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.SharePoint.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:11 . 2011-10-25 21:11	62344 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.SharePoint.Wsp\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.SharePoint.Wsp.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:31 . 2011-10-25 20:31	29632 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.QualityTools.Wizard.TestProjectWizards\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.QualityTools.Wizard.TestProjectWizards.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:30 . 2011-10-25 20:30	81328 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.QualityTools.UnitTestFramework\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.QualityTools.UnitTestFramework.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:30 . 2011-10-25 20:30	37808 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.QualityTools.Tips.UnitTest.Tip\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.QualityTools.Tips.UnitTest.Tip.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:30 . 2011-10-25 20:30	77248 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.QualityTools.Tips.UnitTest.ObjectModel\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.QualityTools.Tips.UnitTest.ObjectModel.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:30 . 2011-10-25 20:30	92088 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.QualityTools.Tips.UnitTest.Adapter\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.QualityTools.Tips.UnitTest.Adapter.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:30 . 2011-10-25 20:30	97184 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.QualityTools.CommandLine\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.QualityTools.CommandLine.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:27 . 2011-10-25 20:27	31120 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Project.Framework\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Project.Framework.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:27 . 2011-10-25 20:27	62864 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Project.Contracts\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Project.Contracts.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:25 . 2011-10-25 20:25	29088 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Platform.AppDomainManager\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Platform.AppDomainManager.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:24 . 2011-10-25 20:24	31184 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Modeling.Sdk.Integration.Shell.10.0.resources\v4.0_10.0.0.0_en_b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Modeling.SDK.Integration.Shell.10.0.Resources.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:24 . 2011-10-25 20:24	82856 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Modeling.Sdk.Integration.10.0\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Modeling.SDK.Integration.10.0.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:23 . 2011-10-25 20:23	29088 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Modeling.Components.10.0\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Modeling.Components.10.0.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:25 . 2011-10-25 20:25	28592 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Language.StandardClassification\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Language.StandardClassification.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:25 . 2011-10-25 20:25	50112 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Language.QuickSearch.FileNameProvider\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Language.QuickSearch.FileNameProvider.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:25 . 2011-10-25 20:25	28080 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Language.NavigateTo.Interfaces\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Language.NavigateTo.Interfaces.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:25 . 2011-10-25 20:25	71064 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Language.Intellisense\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Language.Intellisense.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:25 . 2011-10-25 20:25	26520 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Language.GenerateType\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Language.GenerateType.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:25 . 2011-10-25 20:25	48056 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Language.GenerateType.Implementation\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Language.GenerateType.Implementation.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:25 . 2011-10-25 20:25	27544 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Language.CallHierarchy\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Language.CallHierarchy.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:25 . 2011-10-25 20:25	93120 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Language.CallHierarchy.Implementation\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Language.CallHierarchy.Implementation.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:25 . 2011-10-25 20:25	18832 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.ExtensionsExplorer\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.ExtensionsExplorer.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:25 . 2011-10-25 20:25	34704 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.ExtensionManager\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.ExtensionManager.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:26 . 2011-10-25 20:26	72584 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.EnterpriseTools\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.EnterpriseTools.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:25 . 2011-10-25 20:25	27000 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Editor\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Editor.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:25 . 2011-10-25 20:25	30120 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Diagnostics.ServiceModelSink\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Diagnostics.ServiceModelSink.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:25 . 2011-10-25 20:25	16280 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.DataDesign.Interfaces\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.DataDesign.Interfaces.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:30 . 2011-10-25 20:30	49040 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.CSharp.SmartTags\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.CSharp.SmartTags.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:30 . 2011-10-25 20:30	53712 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.CSharp.Services.Language.Features.QuickSearch\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.CSharp.Services.Language.Features.QuickSearch.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:25 . 2011-10-25 20:25	51072 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.CoreUtility\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.CoreUtility.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:25 . 2011-10-25 20:25	28048 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.ComponentModelHost\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.ComponentModelHost.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:31 . 2011-10-25 20:31	45456 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.CodeAnalysis.Sdk\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.CodeAnalysis.Sdk.dll
+ 2011-10-23 16:29 . 2011-10-23 16:29	12128 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualC\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualC.Dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:26 . 2011-10-25 20:26	37248 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualC.VSCodeProvider\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualC.VSCodeProvider.dll
+ 2011-10-23 16:38 . 2011-10-23 16:38	40304 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualC.STLCLR\v4.0_2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualC.STLCLR.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:27 . 2011-10-25 20:27	23960 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualC.QuickSearch.Implementation\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualC.QuickSearch.Implementation.dll
+ 2011-10-23 16:29 . 2011-10-23 16:29	97680 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualBasic.Compatibility.Data\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualBasic.Compatibility.Data.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:33 . 2011-10-25 20:33	43408 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.SqlServer.Management.Dac.Tasks\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.SqlServer.Management.Dac.Tasks.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:25 . 2011-10-25 20:25	92544 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.ReportViewer.WebDesign\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.ReportViewer.WebDesign.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:25 . 2011-10-25 20:25	84344 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.ReportViewer.Design\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.ReportViewer.Design.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:51 . 2011-10-25 20:51	15208 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.Office.Tools\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.Office.Tools.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:51 . 2011-10-25 20:51	27528 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.Office.Tools.v4.0.Framework\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.Office.Tools.v4.0.Framework.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:51 . 2011-10-25 20:51	56184 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.Office.Tools.Outlook\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.Office.Tools.Outlook.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:51 . 2011-10-25 20:51	91512 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.Office.Tools.Common\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.Office.Tools.Common.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:33 . 2011-10-25 20:33	73080 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.Data.Schema.Tasks\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.Data.Schema.Tasks.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:33 . 2011-10-25 20:33	46976 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.Data.Schema.Tasks.Sql\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.Data.Schema.Tasks.Sql.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:32 . 2011-10-25 20:32	12672 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.Data.Schema.ScriptDom\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.Data.Schema.ScriptDom.dll
+ 2011-10-23 16:38 . 2011-10-23 16:38	67968 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.Build.Conversion.v4.0\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.Build.Conversion.v4.0.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:26 . 2011-10-25 20:26	13136 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\MFCMIFC80\v4.0_1.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\mfcmifc80.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:31 . 2011-10-25 20:31	26488 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\FSharp.Compiler.Server.Shared\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\FSharp.Compiler.Server.Shared.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:31 . 2011-10-25 20:31	40328 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\FSharp.Compiler.Interactive.Settings\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\FSharp.Compiler.Interactive.Settings.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:26 . 2011-10-25 20:26	89440 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\CppCodeProvider\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\CppCodeProvider.dll
+ 2011-10-23 16:29 . 2011-10-23 16:29	17240 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Accessibility\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Accessibility.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:30 . 2011-10-25 20:30	50016 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_32\WebDev.WebHost40\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\WebDev.WebHost40.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:32 . 2011-10-25 20:32	18776 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_32\soapsudscode\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\SoapSudsCode.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:25 . 2011-10-25 20:25	85896 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_32\Microsoft.VisualStudio.FileDiscovery\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.FileDiscovery.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:26 . 2011-10-25 20:26	99704 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_32\Microsoft.VisualC.VSCodeParser\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualC.VSCodeParser.dll
+ 2011-10-23 16:29 . 2011-10-23 16:29	78168 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_32\ISymWrapper\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\ISymWrapper.dll
+ 2011-10-23 16:29 . 2011-10-23 16:29	81248 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_32\CustomMarshalers\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\CustomMarshalers.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:12 . 2008-04-14 00:11	25600 c:\windows\Installer\tsclientmsitrans\tscupdc.dll
+ 2008-08-27 22:14 . 2007-10-30 10:06	13801 c:\windows\Installer\tsclientmsitrans\tscuinst.vbs
+ 2008-08-27 22:14 . 2007-12-12 10:33	18917 c:\windows\Installer\tsclientmsitrans\tscinst.vbs
+ 2011-10-25 21:02 . 2011-10-25 21:02	83456 c:\windows\Installer\f6a7beb.msi
+ 2011-10-18 21:08 . 2011-10-18 21:08	22016 c:\windows\Installer\e3887f.msi
- 2011-05-24 11:39 . 2011-09-25 07:34	49152 c:\windows\Installer\{89F4137D-6C26-4A84-BDB8-2E5A4BB71E00}\ConfigIcon.dll
+ 2011-05-24 11:39 . 2011-10-21 13:31	49152 c:\windows\Installer\{89F4137D-6C26-4A84-BDB8-2E5A4BB71E00}\ConfigIcon.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	62976 c:\windows\ime\spgrmr.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-13 16:43	62976 c:\windows\ime\spgrmr.dll
+ 2011-10-21 13:48 . 2010-05-06 10:41	12800 c:\windows\ie8updates\KB2586448-IE8\xpshims.dll
+ 2011-10-21 13:48 . 2009-03-08 08:31	66560 c:\windows\ie8updates\KB2586448-IE8\mshtmled.dll
+ 2011-10-21 13:48 . 2010-05-06 10:41	55296 c:\windows\ie8updates\KB2586448-IE8\msfeedsbs.dll
+ 2011-10-21 13:48 . 2009-03-08 08:34	43008 c:\windows\ie8updates\KB2586448-IE8\licmgr10.dll
+ 2011-10-21 13:48 . 2010-05-06 10:41	25600 c:\windows\ie8updates\KB2586448-IE8\jsproxy.dll
+ 2002-09-22 00:13 . 2008-04-14 00:12	10752 c:\windows\hh.exe
- 2002-09-22 00:13 . 2005-05-26 23:22	10752 c:\windows\hh.exe
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	33280 c:\windows\Help\sstub.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	33280 c:\windows\Help\sstub.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	34816 c:\windows\Help\sniffpol.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	34816 c:\windows\Help\sniffpol.dll
+ 2009-11-27 17:11 . 2009-11-27 17:11	17920 c:\windows\Driver Cache\i386\msyuv.dll
- 2009-11-27 17:33 . 2009-11-27 17:33	17920 c:\windows\Driver Cache\i386\msyuv.dll
+ 2009-11-27 16:07 . 2009-11-27 16:07	48128 c:\windows\Driver Cache\i386\iyuv_32.dll
- 2009-11-27 16:37 . 2009-11-27 16:37	48128 c:\windows\Driver Cache\i386\iyuv_32.dll
+ 2011-10-21 13:19 . 2011-10-21 13:19	90112 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages1_v1.1.4322\System.Drawing.Design\1.0.5000.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a_f4bb73e2\System.Drawing.Design.dll
+ 2011-10-21 13:19 . 2011-10-21 13:19	61440 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages1_v1.1.4322\CustomMarshalers\1.0.5000.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a_ad754704\CustomMarshalers.dll
+ 2011-10-25 22:41 . 2011-10-25 22:41	98304 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\WindowsFormsIntegra#\ae7c0b1cf73800cc2f8c2fa9f0501a8c\WindowsFormsIntegration.Package.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:34 . 2011-10-25 21:34	13824 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\VSTST-FileConverter\eabdcbcd6ddcdf1d0ca186e2e1a32034\VSTST-FileConverter.ni.exe
+ 2011-10-23 18:05 . 2011-10-23 18:05	96768 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\UIAutomationProvider\0eb3c18ec758534395684f3ca286a201\UIAutomationProvider.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:32 . 2011-10-25 21:32	90112 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\TlbExp\167f120417c919ddf8020d8aad9cbca0\TlbExp.ni.exe
+ 2011-10-23 18:09 . 2011-10-23 18:09	54784 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Xaml.Hosting\70c840dc13aae2e1323b13d7b27030ae\System.Xaml.Hosting.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-23 18:10 . 2011-10-23 18:10	35328 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Windows.Pres#\9bbefd2263d8f2169ab3695798208293\System.Windows.Presentation.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-23 18:10 . 2011-10-23 18:10	24064 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Web.Routing\9484262c4f1cfaace92aa9d1fee76025\System.Web.Routing.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-23 18:10 . 2011-10-23 18:10	46592 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Web.DynamicD#\569a7210fae634e8827a1bd805922540\System.Web.DynamicData.Design.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-23 18:04 . 2011-10-23 18:04	71680 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Web.Applicat#\02068ef9dafba3308b13444b8f4e5940\System.Web.ApplicationServices.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-23 18:09 . 2011-10-23 18:09	24576 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Web.Abstract#\0d2eb147f2b4b13af1141810688e2d5f\System.Web.Abstractions.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-23 18:09 . 2011-10-23 18:09	82432 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.ServiceModel#\c3831eb95ccf3904bab81a97a9b08ed3\System.ServiceModel.Channels.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-23 18:09 . 2011-10-23 18:09	12288 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.ServiceModel#\2ac3fd2abc9bb5eab553ef8e44ca77ca\System.ServiceModel.ServiceMoniker40.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-23 18:05 . 2011-10-23 18:05	78848 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.AddIn.Contra#\5c87f21925d5a61059ee68cef72841f4\System.AddIn.Contract.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:32 . 2011-10-25 21:32	27648 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\soapsudscode\83d385cc97ac135693721943e78a4f98\soapsudscode.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:32 . 2011-10-25 21:32	48128 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\soapsuds\f06888c83c70d8c826174e5275316a00\soapsuds.ni.exe
+ 2011-10-25 21:32 . 2011-10-25 21:32	68608 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\sgen\ccd3ad44e87fa21e72d50c00647ef68f\sgen.ni.exe
+ 2011-10-25 21:32 . 2011-10-25 21:32	93696 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\ResGen\f558c079aed9aa119c023bcdb4fb5e64\ResGen.ni.exe
+ 2011-10-25 21:34 . 2011-10-25 21:34	26624 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\QTDCAgent32\05f9fe090799ea75764289ae9f593b9e\QTDCAgent32.ni.exe
+ 2011-10-25 21:34 . 2011-10-25 21:34	26624 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\QTDCAgent\987d9a629d250faab185d216e7f43d93\QTDCAgent.ni.exe
+ 2011-10-25 21:34 . 2011-10-25 21:34	26624 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\QTAgent32\1308b3515b0abcefc87027cf19dd69ee\QTAgent32.ni.exe
+ 2011-10-25 21:34 . 2011-10-25 21:34	26624 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\QTAgent\332edeb7fbff6d8fd0282e588096eac2\QTAgent.ni.exe
+ 2011-10-25 21:33 . 2011-10-25 21:33	19456 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\MSTest\6bce2b04f04cb232a806cec898a1859c\MSTest.ni.exe
+ 2011-10-23 18:04 . 2011-10-23 18:04	37376 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.Workflow.#\6a8da5dd61b1fcfed27f84047a3e2bad\Microsoft.Workflow.Compiler.ni.exe
+ 2011-10-25 22:40 . 2011-10-25 22:40	76288 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.Windows.D#\e22b8bc3d40592b2debf5f864a0415ae\Microsoft.Windows.Design.Host.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 22:39 . 2011-10-25 22:39	26112 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.VSDesigne#\e4b082528fff8f54a3b6d41da34574c0\Microsoft.VSDesigner.ExceptionAssistant.SmartTag.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 22:39 . 2011-10-25 22:39	39936 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.VSDesigne#\9be1fef5692f5095a3f45894bf09c3e9\Microsoft.VSDesigner.Core.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:41 . 2011-10-25 21:41	36864 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\ff335d2a4de9182b291e4c2de7b7ed04\Microsoft.VisualStudio.ExtensionsExplorer.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 22:38 . 2011-10-25 22:38	78848 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\fa7ee4c65232c8bf985a66275dffb7a1\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Web.CSS.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:34 . 2011-10-25 21:34	27136 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\e071f7740b605b310021ab95a01423bb\Microsoft.VisualStudio.ComponentModelHost.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:32 . 2011-10-25 21:32	51200 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\d74e90cf6c0394351eaeaa8d33f4087f\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Modeling.Components.10.0.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 22:38 . 2011-10-25 22:38	64512 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\d237c25e6e1366cd067318cd2a36275e\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Web.Exports.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:39 . 2011-10-25 21:39	91136 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\c9dde4578a7f3c87ff84a04df9aa7b63\Microsoft.VisualStudio.CoreUtility.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 22:16 . 2011-10-25 22:16	57344 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\c76ac1cd01055aaf60178d66f1b07663\Microsoft.VisualStudio.QualityTools.Wizard.TestProjectWizards.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:40 . 2011-10-25 21:40	86016 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\c70459d3eb9eae4d5e7be9dbece60a9a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.ExtensionManager.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 22:38 . 2011-10-25 22:38	86016 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\a295e0788445aaf95d424ba3f3084bf5\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Office.Project.Word.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:32 . 2011-10-25 21:32	63488 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\8e001594d342882a94a25d521edeb39a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Diagnostics.Measurement.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 22:17 . 2011-10-25 22:17	16384 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\66e9ed1ed9b3189e3e909021d8d68aaa\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Shell.Immutable.10.0.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 22:04 . 2011-10-25 22:04	68096 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\656fa5f0a3369176a5c29f811608aada\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Project.Framework.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:41 . 2011-10-25 21:41	50688 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\5be60a6a79ddad718eda990c8eef993e\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Platform.AppDomainManager.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:41 . 2011-10-25 21:41	35840 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\5bce38fd0f9cfd715260b57bbacc43d8\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Language.NavigateTo.Interfaces.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 22:37 . 2011-10-25 22:37	17920  c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\5372fd693bb10fd564de481d5593dcd2\Microsoft.VisualStudio.TextTemplating.Interfaces.10.0.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:39 . 2011-10-25 21:39	35840 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\52ef97a247e73a3e73f82dfba1b8f438\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Editor.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:34 . 2011-10-25 21:34	74752 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\51dbd341fcbe6490916b5529cff8ec47\Microsoft.VisualStudio.TextTemplating.Modeling.10.0.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 22:13 . 2011-10-25 22:13	28160 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\2e3f0b05638952afd53e09e2778f5e6a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.QualityTools.Tips.UnitTest.AssemblyResolver.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:41 . 2011-10-25 21:41	28160 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\2b5a243463e8c95dc121cd9e9c7ba953\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Language.GenerateType.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 22:38 . 2011-10-25 22:38	85504 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\20a94f4bd00e257f778b8aa7d9622565\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Office.Project.Excel.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 22:37 . 2011-10-25 22:37	58368 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\1fa64e0f7a56bd4f9569a25b55633aef\Microsoft.VisualStudio.TestImpact.Common.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:41 . 2011-10-25 21:41	28160 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\1d9baad7ef002481b30933591d9ab61a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Language.StandardClassification.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:41 . 2011-10-25 21:41	91648 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\1b6715cee8c13c4d8ba0923c20ae6df0\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Language.QuickSearch.FileNameProvider.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:41 . 2011-10-25 21:41	33280 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\14c610c93bc00d56c6f7397c05fe2408\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Language.CallHierarchy.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:33 . 2011-10-25 21:33	70656 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\12c57e7dc8105c8400b58316e26f80c2\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Applications.BuildTasks.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 22:13 . 2011-10-25 22:13	82944 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\0549999c2050d298133e641c15de62ef\Microsoft.VisualStudio.QualityTools.Tips.UnitTest.Tip.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-23 18:01 . 2011-10-23 18:01	11776 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.VisualC\552a460a8bcf608aecc6418db0d40216\Microsoft.VisualC.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:38 . 2011-10-25 21:38	45056 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.VisualC.Q#\322e94ff67146409aa0cc9d92fb8b990\Microsoft.VisualC.QuickSearch.Implementation.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:38 . 2011-10-25 21:38	31232 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.TeamFound#\d6d48159d6fd0ab51b8e48d2c86ced08\Microsoft.TeamFoundation.WorkItemTracking.Client.Provision.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:37 . 2011-10-25 21:37	47104 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.TeamFound#\b659bf6bc94f49817cbfc363c851cdcb\Microsoft.TeamFoundation.Lab.TestIntegration.Client.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:37 . 2011-10-25 21:37	69120 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.TeamFound#\81f124b84a47e916b1e3ff1184c7086d\Microsoft.TeamFoundation.TestManagement.Common.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:38 . 2011-10-25 21:38	72704 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.TeamFound#\4f965dca26c4e0ecaca8f10229afc0ab\Microsoft.TeamFoundation.VersionControl.Common.Integration.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:33 . 2011-10-25 21:33	78848 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.TeamFound#\4377698031b6d057eadcad945c95a4e4\Microsoft.TeamFoundation.VersionControl.ControlAdapter.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:33 . 2011-10-25 21:33	64512 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.TeamFound#\0b4330888d4cdb305aaf1b2a42636e77\Microsoft.TeamFoundation.TestImpact.BuildIntegration.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:37 . 2011-10-25 21:37	79872 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.TeamFound#\06608f779a1111a06f8cf3e4cadfaa09\Microsoft.TeamFoundation.TestImpact.Client.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:37 . 2011-10-25 21:37	41472 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.TeamFound#\014dcf02fdbbeed7f65059075c42195f\Microsoft.TeamFoundation.Lab.WorkflowIntegration.Client.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:36 . 2011-10-25 21:36	89600 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.SqlServer#\bf6d088884de75d83863716fdce57a32\Microsoft.SqlServer.Management.Dac.Tasks.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:36 . 2011-10-25 21:36	21504 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.Office.To#\d8c50c9e0d0c03b753e5e66d695ea38d\Microsoft.Office.Tools.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:36 . 2011-10-25 21:36	45056 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.Office.To#\7bed8bab0708011923433320014f1f17\Microsoft.Office.Tools.v4.0.Framework.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:35 . 2011-10-25 21:35	12800 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.Data.Sche#\26a004265a340d453ee374321541f2d7\Microsoft.Data.Schema.ScriptDom.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:32 . 2011-10-25 21:32	50688 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\lc\b3043548cac3f9224b2c5e5004bc9da0\lc.ni.exe
+ 2011-10-25 21:34 . 2011-10-25 21:34	37376 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\FSharp.Compiler.Ser#\d6d0608c23cf8e0a804564eb501d09c1\FSharp.Compiler.Server.Shared.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:32 . 2011-10-25 21:32	71680 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\FSharp.Compiler.Int#\57179139bef3b96fdeedbc8639c492ea\FSharp.Compiler.Interactive.Settings.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:32 . 2011-10-25 21:32	95744 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\FSharp.Build\5450711dcb33a825b4a5ace78be30992\FSharp.Build.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:32 . 2011-10-25 21:32	67072 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\AxImp\65773315c94ac219d19b9a3b070d7d4c\AxImp.ni.exe
+ 2011-10-23 17:59 . 2011-10-23 17:59	44544 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Accessibility\01254caa0efc15b5cd48fb3178018701\Accessibility.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:22 . 2011-10-25 21:22	73728 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\xsltc\b1055d8b01a57d03403863adf66837fc\xsltc.ni.exe
+ 2011-10-21 14:07 . 2011-10-21 14:07	98816 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\VSLangProj\c844f3cc2a063f785258dff6427ad9bc\VSLangProj.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-21 13:45 . 2011-10-21 13:45	60928 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\UIAutomationProvider\888b745ca99d39692c2e9af222e5eae8\UIAutomationProvider.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:22 . 2011-10-25 21:22	98816 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\TlbImp\926c2b094d80e3b77414d4abc701b57f\TlbImp.ni.exe
+ 2011-10-25 21:22 . 2011-10-25 21:22	86528 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\TlbExp\78b7bc280db2102bfc4793d9d2174c08\TlbExp.ni.exe
+ 2011-10-25 21:10 . 2011-10-25 21:11	86528 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Temp\ZAPAED.tmp\SqlWorkbench.Interfaces.dll
+ 2011-10-21 14:09 . 2011-10-21 14:09	37888 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Windows.Pres#\6c334564da041df8fb75415f2d503224\System.Windows.Presentation.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-21 14:09 . 2011-10-21 14:09	36864 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Web.DynamicD#\a54a122f1070ab71931dd9679ddd8e90\System.Web.DynamicData.Design.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-21 14:07 . 2011-10-21 14:07	94208 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.ComponentMod#\ac92806d5bd508eb25f1b4b73a36b101\System.ComponentModel.DataAnnotations.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-21 14:07 . 2011-10-21 14:07	82944 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.AddIn.Contra#\e6a9cd66d11a21776dbf425e8e28099c\System.AddIn.Contract.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:28 . 2011-10-25 21:28	44032 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\stdole\3bf62453128bd12305214d477e799116\stdole.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:11 . 2011-10-25 21:11	86528 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\SqlWorkbench.Interf#\27ea04a2f433eb2090f164c1f0685251\SqlWorkbench.Interfaces.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:21 . 2011-10-25 21:21	30208 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\soapsudscode\8770b08eb7c5e36fcb51649b9af961b7\soapsudscode.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:21 . 2011-10-25 21:21	47616 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\soapsuds\d9bcd5ebb187f0dc336353fd58ca0178\soapsuds.ni.exe
+ 2011-10-25 21:21 . 2011-10-25 21:21	64512 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\sgen\013b1ba361c459f3f0860e30e33d0b56\sgen.ni.exe
+ 2011-10-25 21:21 . 2011-10-25 21:21	84480 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\ResGen\f64e598e6b9c79a37b471b296c2916e7\ResGen.ni.exe
+ 2011-10-21 13:47 . 2011-10-21 13:47	47104 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\PresentationFontCac#\66873b557d5c7013e4c630361473b0c2\PresentationFontCache.ni.exe
+ 2011-10-21 13:43 . 2011-10-21 13:43	39424 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\PresentationCFFRast#\5b30652a7b802199984f93b5e414260f\PresentationCFFRasterizer.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-21 14:06 . 2011-10-21 14:06	55296 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.Vsa\eaa8d72317e5b8047e413939cc71ffba\Microsoft.Vsa.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:20 . 2011-10-25 21:20	28672 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\f56fa961accf8b6c7d9ab47c3c467dc2\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Office.Contract.v10.0.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:20 . 2011-10-25 21:20	28160 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\cbd15cbb5eacaf606d052b4267e97640\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Applications.Contract.v10.0.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:20 . 2011-10-25 21:20	54784 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\b98ee6317d6fd485c7a22abdb520a2b8\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Applications.Runtime.v10.0.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-21 14:05 . 2011-10-21 14:05	30208 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\b08e5f8d91cc0a050d65f4a87222a8f2\Microsoft.VisualStudio.VSHelp.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:20 . 2011-10-25 21:20	58368 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\892d03284e9e3e7dc3f902b702169f29\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Applications.HostAdapter.v10.0.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:20 . 2011-10-25 21:20	42496 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\779bdfba4d94de16bbda0cf353af1d28\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Office.Word.AddInAdapter.v9.0.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:20 . 2011-10-25 21:20	60928 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\7106aefbb0fb707283b37d9cedc30461\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Applications.AddInAdapter.v9.0.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:29 . 2011-10-25 21:29	66560 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\710038107829842461d82b979e8bca6e\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Applications.AddInAdapter.v10.0.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:20 . 2011-10-25 21:20	84992 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\66ab0bc6d60ed79cd027ff6bd3e0f36d\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Office.Outlook.HostAdapter.v10.0.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-21 14:05 . 2011-10-21 14:05	23040 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\577848a7c835c824d8e71da21045e4a8\Microsoft.VisualStudio.VSHelp80.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-21 14:07 . 2011-10-21 14:07	74752 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\4adb11de043f5cc9fb63ba1962900318\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Shell.Interop.9.0.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:20 . 2011-10-25 21:20	35328 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\46d1d2e105ca9a4e833077305feda17c\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Applications.Contract.v9.0.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:20 . 2011-10-25 21:20	42496 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\38c7bec5a6f041476b1e473af4f00604\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Office.Excel.AddInAdapter.v9.0.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:29 . 2011-10-25 21:29	75264 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\2f4f2760413713b2b96c9b1a3d34f6ed\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Shell.Interop.9.0.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-21 13:45 . 2011-10-21 13:45	15872 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.VisualC\a140509b1342934fc5e58ae22ac9696c\Microsoft.VisualC.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:23 . 2011-10-25 21:23	76288 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.TeamFound#\6cc18b7600984065fac769519e26a362\Microsoft.TeamFoundation.TestManagement.Common.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-21 14:06 . 2011-10-21 14:06	42496 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.SqlServer#\feded7423c77934cbb2b823d1b561800\Microsoft.SqlServer.SString.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-21 14:05 . 2011-10-21 14:05	43008 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.SqlServer#\febaa0df8f84220e211f01866c1b8833\Microsoft.SqlServer.ForEachNodeListEnumerator.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-21 14:07 . 2011-10-21 14:07	69120 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.SqlServer#\f96dac900439086f0607a1f201653a2f\Microsoft.SqlServer.WMIEWTask.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-21 14:05 . 2011-10-21 14:05	76288 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.SqlServer#\f204fcfcd79142ec1fd449bbe0d8055b\Microsoft.SqlServer.CustomControls.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:16 . 2011-10-25 21:16	41472 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.SqlServer#\f1468f11f40d166e42c584cd22157eed\Microsoft.SqlServer.SqlTDiagM.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:28 . 2011-10-25 21:28	88064 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.SqlServer#\ef8ad2b05fc302dc71cc4c80d0072c5d\Microsoft.SqlServer.TransferErrorMessagesTask.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:27 . 2011-10-25 21:27	44032 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.SqlServer#\ec8ff181d491c1103764a55cc95b72b4\Microsoft.SqlServer.DTEnum.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-21 14:05 . 2011-10-21 14:05	18432 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.SqlServer#\e7f981071d48b6901bafe7e71fb20da3\Microsoft.SqlServer.ForEachFileEnumeratorWrap.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-23 17:59 . 2011-10-23 17:59	59392 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.SqlServer#\e33e5c5361ee8f5696ec011f32548bdf\Microsoft.SqlServer.SqlCEDest.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:27 . 2011-10-25 21:27	52224 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.SqlServer#\e0223737a049fa72c21b89758a7df852\Microsoft.SqlServer.ForEachSMOEnumerator.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-21 14:05 . 2011-10-21 14:05	41472 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.SqlServer#\d6642a9748754e95df494b5076387157\Microsoft.SqlServer.SqlTDiagM.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-21 14:07 . 2011-10-21 14:07	89088 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.SqlServer#\d2a999cb1201ee92020e1300d2a1cd93\Microsoft.SqlServer.TransferStoredProceduresTask.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:27 . 2011-10-25 21:27	54784 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.SqlServer#\d181680fbed019b1bb3253c9c4307c2b\Microsoft.SqlServer.ForEachADOEnumerator.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:13 . 2011-10-25 21:13	26112 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.SqlServer#\c0b0be3092aa786f2039d49128bcc7c9\Microsoft.SqlServer.SqlClrProvider.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:26 . 2011-10-25 21:26	76288 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.SqlServer#\bd0725b66f281806ce6e0ae9b227dbd5\Microsoft.SqlServer.CustomControls.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-21 14:05 . 2011-10-21 14:05	22528 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.SqlServer#\b9e9c7de6062a436cba00df7aa3686d4\Microsoft.SqlServer.DTSUtilities.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-21 14:07 . 2011-10-21 14:07	65536 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.SqlServer#\b6445ea3d7995ea203f453111a0a7107\Microsoft.SqlServer.WmiEnum.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:28 . 2011-10-25 21:28	96256 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.SqlServer#\b2a58d36385de4e437535cf31a22b99c\Microsoft.SqlServer.OlapEnum.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-21 14:06 . 2011-10-21 14:06	59392 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.SqlServer#\af2b45f9a415dabbd55b758ed4dd0063\Microsoft.SqlServer.SqlCEDest.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-21 14:05 . 2011-10-21 14:05	35328 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.SqlServer#\a5a77a0bf6c21558c30ceea48d97336d\Microsoft.SqlServer.Dts.Design.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-21 14:05 . 2011-10-21 14:05	52736 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.SqlServer#\a349407da71cdf76a86a20083d97dca5\Microsoft.SqlServer.ForEachADOEnumerator.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:26 . 2011-10-25 21:26	98816 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.SqlServer#\a0673c898eca51efc939dc9e98f8da6e\Microsoft.SqlServer.DlgGrid.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-21 14:05 . 2011-10-21 14:05	73216 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.SqlServer#\992e9c0680cd856044c12d30cae2ebee\Microsoft.SqlServer.BatchParserClient.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-21 14:06 . 2011-10-21 14:06	88064 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.SqlServer#\95cb1fe24924d720accae730d6a899d0\Microsoft.SqlServer.TransferErrorMessagesTask.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-21 14:06 . 2011-10-21 14:06	96256 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.SqlServer#\9315e419de5a0c557596495c4a9c84aa\Microsoft.SqlServer.OlapEnum.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-21 14:04 . 2011-10-21 14:04	98816 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.SqlServer#\8f10b9d50f33a243bc31035f4c8308b9\Microsoft.SqlServer.DlgGrid.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:11 . 2011-10-25 21:11	73216 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.SqlServer#\809ae727731983a70fcdfd59768e7fef\Microsoft.SqlServer.BatchParserClient.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-21 14:05 . 2011-10-21 14:05	86528 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.SqlServer#\807bd2cb4ebeddfb0ccf829bb30335f3\Microsoft.SqlServer.FileSystemTask.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:13 . 2011-10-25 21:13	35840 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.SqlServer#\7fc139e36d013c5a8e809025c4d67e6d\Microsoft.SqlServer.PolicyEnum.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-21 14:06 . 2011-10-21 14:06	84480 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.SqlServer#\79d7539a4d57c5a8117931f46f7f8a6d\Microsoft.SqlServer.TransferDatabasesTask.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-21 14:05 . 2011-10-21 14:05	44032 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.SqlServer#\78a6470f6fac9aef85d2f0334a70485a\Microsoft.SqlServer.DTEnum.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:22 . 2011-10-25 21:22	43008 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.SqlServer#\784381ee3d536a3af0c160eac186c487\Microsoft.SqlServer.ServiceBrokerEnum.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:28 . 2011-10-25 21:28	84480 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.SqlServer#\78063913f66c9506ebd663b641ca620b\Microsoft.SqlServer.TransferDatabasesTask.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-21 14:06 . 2011-10-21 14:06	42496 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.SqlServer#\754abca173e3dd0fc0fada4cfc1bf3b9\Microsoft.SqlServer.ServiceBrokerEnum.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-21 14:06 . 2011-10-21 14:06	55808 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.SqlServer#\701dba4aab504947d53d642fb6f00ff9\Microsoft.SqlServer.ManagedConnections.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:28 . 2011-10-25 21:28	94720 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.SqlServer#\6dca28786f720ebd10a959ba327700a7\Microsoft.SqlServer.TransferLoginsTask.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-21 14:05 . 2011-10-21 14:05	25600 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.SqlServer#\66dc0d8a1280f2b70f2899a1f70f482e\Microsoft.SqlServer.ForEachFromVarEnumerator.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:28 . 2011-10-25 21:28	89088 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.SqlServer#\59bd5eb1842a414a15d10e4af321c520\Microsoft.SqlServer.TransferStoredProceduresTask.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:16 . 2011-10-25 21:16	42496 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.SqlServer#\49e6fbdc8fc37d6f39d9db07398cf9bd\Microsoft.SqlServer.SString.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-21 14:06 . 2011-10-21 14:06	34816 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.SqlServer#\44e986fce610a28ed4fa47ac1dcac0da\Microsoft.SqlServer.SQLTaskConnectionsWrap.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-21 14:05 . 2011-10-21 14:05	52224 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.SqlServer#\42804d1eb11f46b8a9ed1a2b53b6b6a8\Microsoft.SqlServer.ForEachSMOEnumerator.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:28 . 2011-10-25 21:28	55808 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.SqlServer#\420d7f7ed696e1793fc596c4c7329154\Microsoft.SqlServer.ManagedConnections.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-21 14:06 . 2011-10-21 14:06	61440 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.SqlServer#\39aedb212687edda3927cdb71d743e2e\Microsoft.SqlServer.TableTransferGeneratorTask.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-21 14:06 . 2011-10-21 14:06	86528 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.SqlServer#\33ad8ddbb256ac71cf89a18341ec8374\Microsoft.SqlServer.TransferJobsTask.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:28 . 2011-10-25 21:28	86528 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.SqlServer#\2fffa942da353a3c2ddd4470879f0d86\Microsoft.SqlServer.TransferJobsTask.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-21 14:07 . 2011-10-21 14:07	69632 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.SqlServer#\1e1b9b9afcf474e2786731d3d8a7fc72\Microsoft.SqlServer.WMIDRTask.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:17 . 2011-10-25 21:17	66048 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.SqlServer#\1d1b34928118bd5426cc9a84827018a8\Microsoft.SqlServer.WmiEnum.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-21 14:05 . 2011-10-21 14:05	26112 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.SqlServer#\0ba458c41ab60a5cbb2d8ccc39f8bf22\Microsoft.SqlServer.SqlClrProvider.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-21 14:06 . 2011-10-21 14:06	35840 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.SqlServer#\0b471be24d66386404978dac637de53b\Microsoft.SqlServer.PolicyEnum.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-21 14:06 . 2011-10-21 14:06	94720 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.SqlServer#\0a66d0d29e3c689ee141c3adea3623ca\Microsoft.SqlServer.TransferLoginsTask.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-21 14:05 . 2011-10-21 14:05	18944 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.Internal.#\928a1784c5ba2712c2d5cf540d6ed709\Microsoft.Internal.VisualStudio.Shell.Interop.9.0.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:26 . 2011-10-25 21:26	18944 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.Internal.#\3688aaa492ef9dbd7644112c4df465c5\Microsoft.Internal.VisualStudio.Shell.Interop.9.0.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-21 14:05 . 2011-10-21 14:05	53248 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.DataWareh#\6c7c83923caebc93758e914d13508256\Microsoft.DataWarehouse.Interfaces.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-21 14:04 . 2011-10-21 14:04	74752 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.Build.Fra#\aefe683674c97a998f4e908c1a7ee7c6\Microsoft.Build.Framework.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-21 13:43 . 2011-10-21 13:43	65024 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.Build.Fra#\845eef4d09f28da6ee05d99f93c90f6e\Microsoft.Build.Framework.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:07 . 2011-10-25 21:07	34304 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\MenuAndCommands\c0b699e33d83d1282eb16604ff303b45\MenuAndCommands.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:21 . 2011-10-25 21:21	51712 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\lc\54240cbaa4753b4f36f32f6c222357e5\lc.ni.exe
+ 2011-10-21 14:04 . 2011-10-21 14:04	31232 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\EnvDTE90a\1b8e41c02888e3fc6b5e781ecb75af31\EnvDTE90a.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-21 14:04 . 2011-10-21 14:04	46080 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\EnvDTE90\ec691692707f8c29ec657b242059ac9a\EnvDTE90.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:25 . 2011-10-25 21:25	31232 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\EnvDTE100\7b88c51092179200b8caa70f94af296d\EnvDTE100.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-21 14:04 . 2011-10-21 14:04	14336 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\dfsvc\ab7ce2d94ca725c3889a4e3c1ee88ece\dfsvc.ni.exe
+ 2011-10-25 21:21 . 2011-10-25 21:21	69120 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\AxImp\974027788beac3402be8c90c3e41f755\AxImp.ni.exe
+ 2011-10-21 13:46 . 2011-10-21 13:46	25600 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Accessibility\d86a3346c3d90ff12d0df9d7726f3ece\Accessibility.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:25 . 2011-10-25 20:25	10584 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\VslangProj100\10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\VSLangProj100.dll
+ 2011-10-21 13:38 . 2011-10-21 13:38	77824 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Web.RegularExpressions\2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Web.RegularExpressions.dll
- 2011-05-24 11:55 . 2011-05-24 11:55	77824 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Web.RegularExpressions\2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Web.RegularExpressions.dll
+ 2011-10-21 13:38 . 2011-10-21 13:38	81920 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Drawing.Design\2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Drawing.Design.dll
- 2011-05-24 11:55 . 2011-05-24 11:55	81920 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Drawing.Design\2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Drawing.Design.dll
- 2011-05-24 11:56 . 2011-05-24 11:56	81920 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Configuration.Install\2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Configuration.Install.dll
+ 2011-10-21 13:38 . 2011-10-21 13:38	81920 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Configuration.Install\2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Configuration.Install.dll
+ 2011-10-23 16:50 . 2011-10-23 16:50	10096 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\policy.3.5.System.Data.SqlServerCe\3.5.0.0__89845dcd8080cc91\policy.3.5.System.Data.SqlServerCe.dll
+ 2011-10-23 16:50 . 2011-10-23 16:50	10096 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\policy.3.5.System.Data.SqlServerCe.Entity\3.5.0.0__89845dcd8080cc91\policy.3.5.System.Data.SqlServerCe.Entity.dll
- 2009-12-27 17:17 . 2009-12-27 17:17	10096 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\policy.3.5.System.Data.SqlServerCe.Entity\3.5.0.0__89845dcd8080cc91\policy.3.5.System.Data.SqlServerCe.Entity.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:24 . 2011-10-25 20:24	11152 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.Workflow.ExpressionEvaluation\10.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\Microsoft.Workflow.ExpressionEvaluation.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:44 . 2011-10-25 20:44	96160 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.Web.Deployment.resources\7.1.0.0_zh-CHT_31bf3856ad364e35\Microsoft.Web.Deployment.resources.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:44 . 2011-10-25 20:44	96160 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.Web.Deployment.resources\7.1.0.0_zh-CHS_31bf3856ad364e35\Microsoft.Web.Deployment.resources.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:44 . 2011-10-25 20:44	79728 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.Web.Delegation\7.1.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\Microsoft.Web.Delegation.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:44 . 2011-10-25 20:44	11656 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.Web.Delegation.resources\7.1.0.0_zh-CHT_31bf3856ad364e35\Microsoft.Web.Delegation.resources.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:44 . 2011-10-25 20:44	11656 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.Web.Delegation.resources\7.1.0.0_zh-CHS_31bf3856ad364e35\Microsoft.Web.Delegation.resources.dll
- 2009-12-27 16:52 . 2009-12-27 16:52	13704 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.Web.Delegation.resources\7.1.0.0_ru_31bf3856ad364e35\Microsoft.Web.Delegation.resources.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:44 . 2011-10-25 20:44	13704 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.Web.Delegation.resources\7.1.0.0_ru_31bf3856ad364e35\Microsoft.Web.Delegation.resources.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:44 . 2011-10-25 20:44	12168 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.Web.Delegation.resources\7.1.0.0_ko_31bf3856ad364e35\Microsoft.Web.Delegation.resources.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:44 . 2011-10-25 20:44	12168 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.Web.Delegation.resources\7.1.0.0_ja_31bf3856ad364e35\Microsoft.Web.Delegation.resources.dll
- 2009-12-27 16:52 . 2009-12-27 16:52	12168 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.Web.Delegation.resources\7.1.0.0_it_31bf3856ad364e35\Microsoft.Web.Delegation.resources.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:44 . 2011-10-25 20:44	12168 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.Web.Delegation.resources\7.1.0.0_it_31bf3856ad364e35\Microsoft.Web.Delegation.resources.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:44 . 2011-10-25 20:44	12168 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.Web.Delegation.resources\7.1.0.0_fr_31bf3856ad364e35\Microsoft.Web.Delegation.resources.dll
- 2009-12-27 16:52 . 2009-12-27 16:52	12168 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.Web.Delegation.resources\7.1.0.0_fr_31bf3856ad364e35\Microsoft.Web.Delegation.resources.dll
- 2009-12-27 16:52 . 2009-12-27 16:52	12680 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.Web.Delegation.resources\7.1.0.0_es_31bf3856ad364e35\Microsoft.Web.Delegation.resources.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:44 . 2011-10-25 20:44	12680 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.Web.Delegation.resources\7.1.0.0_es_31bf3856ad364e35\Microsoft.Web.Delegation.resources.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:44 . 2011-10-25 20:44	12680 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.Web.Delegation.resources\7.1.0.0_en_31bf3856ad364e35\Microsoft.Web.Delegation.resources.dll
- 2009-12-27 16:52 . 2009-12-27 16:52	12680 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.Web.Delegation.resources\7.1.0.0_en_31bf3856ad364e35\Microsoft.Web.Delegation.resources.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:44 . 2011-10-25 20:44	12168 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.Web.Delegation.resources\7.1.0.0_de_31bf3856ad364e35\Microsoft.Web.Delegation.resources.dll
- 2009-12-27 16:52 . 2009-12-27 16:52	12168 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.Web.Delegation.resources\7.1.0.0_de_31bf3856ad364e35\Microsoft.Web.Delegation.resources.dll
- 2011-05-24 11:55 . 2011-05-24 11:55	32768 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.Vsa\8.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.Vsa.dll
+ 2011-10-21 13:38 . 2011-10-21 13:38	32768 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.Vsa\8.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.Vsa.dll
+ 2011-10-21 13:38 . 2011-10-21 13:38	12800 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.Vsa.Vb.CodeDOMProcessor\8.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.Vsa.Vb.CodeDOMProcessor.dll
- 2011-05-24 11:56 . 2011-05-24 11:56	12800 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.Vsa.Vb.CodeDOMProcessor\8.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.Vsa.Vb.CodeDOMProcessor.dll
- 2009-12-28 19:56 . 2009-12-28 19:56	28672 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.WCFReference.Interop\9.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.WCFReference.Interop.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:15 . 2011-10-25 20:15	28672 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.WCFReference.Interop\9.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.WCFReference.Interop.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:51 . 2011-10-25 20:51	86016 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Office.Word.HostAdapter.v10.0\10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Office.Word.HostAdapter.v10.0.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:51 . 2011-10-25 20:51	65536 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Office.Word.AddInProxy.v9.0\9.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Office.Word.AddInProxy.v9.0.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:51 . 2011-10-25 20:51	36864 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Office.Word.AddInAdapter.v9.0\9.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Office.Word.AddInAdapter.v9.0.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:51 . 2011-10-25 20:51	45056 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Office.Outlook.HostAdapter.v10.0\10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Office.Outlook.HostAdapter.v10.0.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:51 . 2011-10-25 20:51	77824 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Office.HostAdapter.v10.0\10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Office.HostAdapter.v10.0.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:51 . 2011-10-25 20:51	86016 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Office.Excel.HostAdapter.v10.0\10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Office.Excel.HostAdapter.v10.0.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:51 . 2011-10-25 20:51	53248 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Office.Excel.AddInProxy.v9.0\9.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Office.Excel.AddInProxy.v9.0.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:51 . 2011-10-25 20:51	36864 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Office.Excel.AddInAdapter.v9.0\9.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Office.Excel.AddInAdapter.v9.0.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:51 . 2011-10-25 20:51	49152 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Office.Contract.v9.0\9.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Office.Contract.v9.0.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:51 . 2011-10-25 20:51	28672 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Office.Contract.v10.0\10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Office.Contract.v10.0.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:51 . 2011-10-25 20:51	65536 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Office.ContainerControl.v10.0\10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Office.ContainerControl.v10.0.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:51 . 2011-10-25 20:51	81920 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Office.AddInAdapter.v9.0\9.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Office.AddInAdapter.v9.0.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:51 . 2011-10-25 20:51	77824 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Applications.Runtime.v9.0\9.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Applications.Runtime.v9.0.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:51 . 2011-10-25 20:51	45056 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Applications.Runtime.v10.0\10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Applications.Runtime.v10.0.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:51 . 2011-10-25 20:51	40960 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Applications.HostAdapter.v10.0\10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Applications.HostAdapter.v10.0.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:51 . 2011-10-25 20:51	22016 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Applications.Contract.v9.0\9.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Applications.Contract.v9.0.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:51 . 2011-10-25 20:51	28672 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Applications.Contract.v10.0\10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Applications.Contract.v10.0.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:51 . 2011-10-25 20:51	45056 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Applications.AddInAdapter.v9.0\9.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Applications.AddInAdapter.v9.0.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:51 . 2011-10-25 20:51	45056 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Applications.AddInAdapter.v10.0\10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Applications.AddInAdapter.v10.0.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:25 . 2011-10-25 20:25	11168 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.TextManager.Interop.10.0\10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\microsoft.visualstudio.textmanager.interop.10.0.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:25 . 2011-10-25 20:25	75664 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Shell.Interop.10.0\10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Shell.Interop.10.0.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:11 . 2011-10-25 21:11	13712 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.SharePoint.Commands\10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.SharePoint.Commands.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:11 . 2011-10-25 21:11	97216 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.SharePoint.Commands.Implementation.v4\10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.SharePoint.Commands.Implementation.v4.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:30 . 2011-10-25 20:30	24520 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.QualityTools.Tips.UnitTest.AssemblyResolver\10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.QualityTools.Tips.UnitTest.AssemblyResolver.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:31 . 2011-10-25 20:31	35264 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.QualityTools.DataCollectionAgentObject\10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.QualityTools.DataCollectionAgentObject.dll
- 2009-12-28 19:56 . 2009-12-28 19:56	28672 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.ManagedInterfaces.WCF\9.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.ManagedInterfaces.WCF.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:15 . 2011-10-25 20:15	28672 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.ManagedInterfaces.WCF\9.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.ManagedInterfaces.WCF.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:15 . 2011-10-25 20:15	36864 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.ManagedInterfaces.9.0\9.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.ManagedInterfaces.9.0.dll
- 2009-12-28 19:56 . 2009-12-28 19:56	36864 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.ManagedInterfaces.9.0\9.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.ManagedInterfaces.9.0.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:26 . 2011-10-25 20:26	49568 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.HostingProcess.Utilities\10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.HostingProcess.Utilities.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:26 . 2011-10-25 20:26	26024 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.HostingProcess.Utilities.Sync\10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.HostingProcess.Utilities.Sync.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:25 . 2011-10-25 20:25	29608 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Diagnostics.ServiceModelSink\3.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Diagnostics.ServiceModelSink.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:25 . 2011-10-25 20:25	43408 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.DebuggerVisualizers\10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.DebuggerVisualizers.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:25 . 2011-10-25 20:25	17296 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Debugger.Runtime\10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Debugger.Runtime.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:25 . 2011-10-25 20:25	27032 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Debugger.Interop.10.0\10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Debugger.Interop.10.0.dll
+ 2011-10-21 13:38 . 2011-10-21 13:38	28672 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualBasic.Vsa\8.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualBasic.Vsa.dll
- 2011-05-24 11:56 . 2011-05-24 11:56	28672 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualBasic.Vsa\8.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualBasic.Vsa.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:16 . 2011-10-25 20:16	70080 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.TeamFoundation.WorkItemTracking.Client.QueryLanguage\10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.TeamFoundation.WorkItemTracking.Client.QueryLanguage.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:16 . 2011-10-25 20:16	23480 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.TeamFoundation.WorkItemTracking.Client.Provision\10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.TeamFoundation.WorkItemTracking.Client.Provision.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:16 . 2011-10-25 20:16	36792 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.TeamFoundation.VersionControl.Common.Integration\10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.TeamFoundation.VersionControl.Common.Integration.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:16 . 2011-10-25 20:16	33696 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.TeamFoundation.TestManagement.Common\10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.TeamFoundation.TestManagement.Common.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:16 . 2011-10-25 20:16	36240 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.TeamFoundation.TestImpact.Client\10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.TeamFoundation.TestImpact.Client.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:16 . 2011-10-25 20:16	22960 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.TeamFoundation.Lab.WorkflowIntegration.Client\10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.TeamFoundation.Lab.WorkflowIntegration.Client.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:16 . 2011-10-25 20:16	27048 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.TeamFoundation.Lab.TestIntegration.Client\10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.TeamFoundation.Lab.TestIntegration.Client.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:03 . 2011-10-25 21:03	75616 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.Synchronization.MetadataStorage\1.0.0.0__89845dcd8080cc91\Microsoft.Synchronization.MetadataStorage.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:03 . 2011-10-25 21:03	55152 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.Synchronization.Files\1.0.0.0__89845dcd8080cc91\Microsoft.Synchronization.Files.dll
- 2009-12-27 17:17 . 2009-12-27 17:17	92016 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.Synchronization.Data.SqlServerCe\3.5.0.0__89845dcd8080cc91\Microsoft.Synchronization.Data.SqlServerCe.dll
+ 2011-10-23 16:50 . 2011-10-23 16:50	92016 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.Synchronization.Data.SqlServerCe\3.5.0.0__89845dcd8080cc91\Microsoft.Synchronization.Data.SqlServerCe.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:08 . 2011-10-25 21:08	46944 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.SqlServer.WmiEnum\10.0.0.0__89845dcd8080cc91\Microsoft.SqlServer.WmiEnum.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:08 . 2011-10-25 21:08	21856 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.SqlServer.SString\10.0.0.0__89845dcd8080cc91\Microsoft.SqlServer.SString.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:08 . 2011-10-25 21:08	34656 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.SqlServer.SqlTDiagM\10.0.0.0__89845dcd8080cc91\Microsoft.SqlServer.SqlTDiagM.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:08 . 2011-10-25 21:08	30560  c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.SqlServer.SqlClrProvider\10.0.0.0__89845dcd8080cc91\Microsoft.SqlServer.SqlClrProvider.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:08 . 2011-10-25 21:08	46944 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.SqlServer.ServiceBrokerEnum\10.0.0.0__89845dcd8080cc91\Microsoft.SqlServer.ServiceBrokerEnum.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:08 . 2011-10-25 21:08	71520 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.SqlServer.RegSvrEnum\10.0.0.0__89845dcd8080cc91\Microsoft.SqlServer.RegSvrEnum.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:08 . 2011-10-25 21:08	42848 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.SqlServer.PolicyEnum\10.0.0.0__89845dcd8080cc91\Microsoft.SqlServer.PolicyEnum.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:08 . 2011-10-25 21:08	79712 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.SqlServer.Management.RegisteredServers\10.0.0.0__89845dcd8080cc91\Microsoft.SqlServer.Management.RegisteredServers.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:10 . 2011-10-25 21:10	79712 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.SqlServer.Management.MultiServerConnection\10.0.0.0__89845dcd8080cc91\Microsoft.SqlServer.Management.MultiServerConnection.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:10 . 2011-10-25 21:10	55136 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.SqlServer.Management.DacSerialization\10.0.0.0__89845dcd8080cc91\Microsoft.SqlServer.Management.DacSerialization.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:10 . 2011-10-25 21:10	15712 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.SqlServer.Management.DacEnum\10.0.0.0__89845dcd8080cc91\Microsoft.SqlServer.Management.DacEnum.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:08 . 2011-10-25 21:08	25952 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.SqlServer.Management.CollectorEnum\10.0.0.0__89845dcd8080cc91\Microsoft.SqlServer.Management.CollectorEnum.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:08 . 2011-10-25 21:08	75616 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.SqlServer.Management.Collector\10.0.0.0__89845dcd8080cc91\Microsoft.SqlServer.Management.Collector.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:08 . 2011-10-25 21:08	63328 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.SqlServer.Dmf.Adapters\10.0.0.0__89845dcd8080cc91\Microsoft.SqlServer.Dmf.Adapters.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:10 . 2011-10-25 21:10	46944 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.SqlServer.DlgGrid\10.0.0.0__89845dcd8080cc91\Microsoft.SqlServer.DlgGrid.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:10 . 2011-10-25 21:10	79712 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.SqlServer.DataStorage\10.0.0.0__89845dcd8080cc91\Microsoft.SqlServer.DataStorage.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:08 . 2011-10-25 21:08	96096 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.SqlServer.ConnectionInfoExtended\10.0.0.0__89845dcd8080cc91\Microsoft.SqlServer.ConnectionInfoExtended.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:08 . 2011-10-25 21:08	75616 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.SqlServer.BatchParserClient\10.0.0.0__89845dcd8080cc91\Microsoft.SqlServer.BatchParserClient.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:25 . 2011-10-25 20:25	92056 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.ReportViewer.ProcessingObjectModel\10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.ReportViewer.ProcessingObjectModel.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:51 . 2011-10-25 20:51	94208 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.Office.Tools.v9.0\9.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.Office.Tools.v9.0.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:51 . 2011-10-25 20:51	77824 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.Office.Tools.Outlook.v9.0\9.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.Office.Tools.Outlook.v9.0.dll
- 2011-05-24 11:56 . 2011-05-24 11:56	77824 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.Build.Utilities\2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.Build.Utilities.dll
+ 2011-10-21 13:38 . 2011-10-21 13:38	77824 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.Build.Utilities\2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.Build.Utilities.dll
- 2011-05-24 11:55 . 2011-05-24 11:55	36864 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.Build.Framework\2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.Build.Framework.dll
+ 2011-10-21 13:38 . 2011-10-21 13:38	36864 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.Build.Framework\2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.Build.Framework.dll
+ 2011-10-21 13:38 . 2011-10-21 13:38	77824 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\IEHost\2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\IEHost.dll
- 2011-05-24 11:55 . 2011-05-24 11:55	77824 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\IEHost\2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\IEHost.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:25 . 2011-10-25 20:25	18768 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\EnvDTE100\10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\envdte100.dll
+ 2011-10-21 13:38 . 2011-10-21 13:38	13312 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\cscompmgd\8.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\cscompmgd.dll
- 2011-05-24 11:55 . 2011-05-24 11:55	13312 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\cscompmgd\8.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\cscompmgd.dll
+ 2011-10-21 13:38 . 2011-10-21 13:38	10752 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Accessibility\2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Accessibility.dll
- 2011-05-24 11:55 . 2011-05-24 11:55	10752 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Accessibility\2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Accessibility.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:30 . 2011-10-25 20:30	50016 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_32\WebDev.WebHost20\10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\WebDev.WebHost20.dll
- 2011-05-24 11:55 . 2011-05-24 11:55	72192 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_32\ISymWrapper\2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\ISymWrapper.dll
+ 2011-10-21 13:38 . 2011-10-21 13:38	72192 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_32\ISymWrapper\2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\ISymWrapper.dll
+ 2011-10-21 13:38 . 2011-10-21 13:38	69120 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_32\CustomMarshalers\2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\CustomMarshalers.dll
- 2011-05-24 11:55 . 2011-05-24 11:55	69120 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_32\CustomMarshalers\2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\CustomMarshalers.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:25 . 2011-10-25 20:25	16232 c:\windows\assembly\GAC\VsWebSite.Interop100\10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\VsWebSite.Interop100.dll
+ 2011-10-21 13:17 . 2011-10-21 13:17	81920 c:\windows\assembly\GAC\System.Security\1.0.5000.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Security.dll
- 2011-09-25 07:43 . 2011-09-25 07:43	81920 c:\windows\assembly\GAC\System.Security\1.0.5000.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Security.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:26 . 2011-10-25 20:26	22344 c:\windows\assembly\GAC\stdole\7.0.3300.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\stdole.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:26 . 2011-10-25 20:26	10064 c:\windows\assembly\GAC\MSDATASRC\7.0.3300.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\msdatasrc.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:26 . 2011-10-25 20:26	19840 c:\windows\assembly\GAC\Microsoft.VisualStudio.VCProject\10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.VCProject.dll
- 2009-12-28 19:56 . 2009-12-28 19:56	40960 c:\windows\assembly\GAC\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Shell.Interop.9.0\9.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Shell.Interop.9.0.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:15 . 2011-10-25 20:15	40960 c:\windows\assembly\GAC\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Shell.Interop.9.0\9.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Shell.Interop.9.0.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:26 . 2011-10-25 20:26	19304 c:\windows\assembly\GAC\Microsoft.StdFormat\7.0.3300.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.stdformat.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:25 . 2011-10-25 20:25	10584 c:\windows\assembly\GAC\Extensibility\7.0.3300.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\extensibility.dll
+ 2007-07-25 13:31 . 2008-04-14 00:11	39424 c:\windows\AppPatch\acadproc.dll
- 2007-07-25 13:31 . 2006-10-04 14:05	39424 c:\windows\AppPatch\acadproc.dll
+ 2011-05-24 07:30 . 2004-08-04 07:56	65024 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB979482_0$\asycfilt.dll
- 2011-05-24 07:30 . 2004-08-04 07:56	65024 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB979482$\asycfilt.dll
+ 2011-05-24 07:31 . 2004-08-04 07:56	84480 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB979309_0$\cabview.dll
- 2011-05-24 07:31 . 2004-08-04 07:56	84480  c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB979309$\cabview.dll
+ 2011-05-24 11:20 . 2004-08-04 07:56	32768 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB978037_0$\csrsrv.dll
+ 2011-05-24 07:34 . 2001-08-18 12:00	25600 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB977914_0$\msvidc32.dll
+ 2011-05-24 07:34 . 2004-08-04 07:56	11264 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB977914_0$\msrle32.dll
+ 2011-05-24 07:34 . 2004-08-04 07:56	47616 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB977914_0$\iyuv_32.dll
+ 2011-05-24 07:34 . 2004-08-04 07:56	84992 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB977914_0$\avifil32.dll
- 2011-05-24 07:34 . 2004-08-04 07:56	11264 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB977914$\msrle32.dll
- 2011-05-24 07:34 . 2004-08-04 07:56	47616 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB977914$\iyuv_32.dll
- 2011-05-24 07:34 . 2004-08-04 07:56	84992 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB977914$\avifil32.dll
+ 2011-05-24 07:45 . 2004-08-04 07:56	17408 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB975560_0$\msyuv.dll
+ 2011-05-24 07:45 . 2004-08-04 07:56	57344 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB974571_0$\msasn1.dll
- 2011-05-24 07:45 . 2004-08-04 07:56	57344 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB974571$\msasn1.dll
+ 2011-05-24 11:33 . 2004-08-04 07:56	69632 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB974318_0$\raschap.dll
+ 2011-05-24 07:45 . 2004-08-04 07:56	58880 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB973507_0$\atl.dll
- 2011-05-24 07:45 . 2004-08-04 07:56	58880 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB973507$\atl.dll
+ 2011-05-24 11:03 . 2005-10-17 21:14	80896 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB972270_0$\fontsub.dll
- 2011-05-24 11:03 . 2005-10-17 21:14	80896 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB972270$\fontsub.dll
+ 2011-09-25 07:46 . 2004-08-04 07:56	75776 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB970430_0$\strmfilt.dll
+ 2011-09-25 07:46 . 2004-08-04 07:56	24576 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB970430_0$\httpapi.dll
- 2011-09-25 07:46 . 2004-08-04 07:56	75776 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB970430$\strmfilt.dll
- 2011-09-25 07:46 . 2004-08-04 07:56	24576 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB970430$\httpapi.dll
+ 2011-05-24 07:01 . 2006-03-24 04:37	49152 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB968389_0$\wdigest.dll
+ 2011-05-24 07:01 . 2004-08-04 07:56	55808 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB968389_0$\secur32.dll
+ 2011-05-24 07:01 . 2004-08-04 05:59	92032 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB968389_0$\ksecdd.sys
- 2011-05-24 07:01 . 2006-03-24 04:37	49152 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB968389$\wdigest.dll
+ 2011-05-24 12:03 . 2005-05-10 23:45	75776 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB960859_0$\telnet.exe
- 2011-05-24 12:03 . 2005-05-10 23:45	75776 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB960859$\telnet.exe
+ 2011-05-24 08:02 . 2001-08-18 12:00	31232 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB956572_0$\sc.exe
+ 2008-08-28 00:18 . 2005-06-29 01:46	74240 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB952954_0$\mscms.dll
+ 2011-05-24 07:46 . 2006-03-01 19:42	91136 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB952004_0$\mtxoci.dll
+ 2011-05-24 07:46 . 2006-03-01 19:42	66560 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB952004_0$\mtxclu.dll
+ 2011-05-24 07:46 . 2004-08-04 07:56	58880 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB952004_0$\msdtclog.dll
- 2011-05-24 07:46 . 2006-03-01 19:42	66560 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB952004$\mtxclu.dll
- 2011-05-24 07:46 . 2004-08-04 07:56	58880 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB952004$\msdtclog.dll
+ 2008-08-28 00:16 . 2004-08-04 07:56	82944 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB946648_0$\msgsc.dll
- 2008-08-28 00:16 . 2004-08-04 07:56	82944 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB946648$\msgsc.dll
+ 2008-08-27 23:55 . 2001-08-18 12:00	18944 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB915800-v4_0$\mimefilt.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2006-03-01 19:42	11776 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\xolehlp.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	50176 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\xmlprovi.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	30720 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\xcopy.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	91648 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\xactsrv.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	51712 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\wzcsapi.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:14 . 2004-08-04 07:56	36864 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\wups.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	18432 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\wtsapi32.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	50688 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\wstdecod.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 06:10	19328 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\wstcodec.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	22528 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\wsock32.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	42496 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\wsnmp32.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	19968 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\wshtcpip.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	11776 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\wshrm.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	14336 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\wship6.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	65536 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\wshext.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	28672 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\wshcon.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	81408 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\wscsvc.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:14 . 2004-08-04 07:56	13824 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\wscntfy.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	19968 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\ws2help.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	82944 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\ws2_32.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	32256 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\wpnpinst.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	32256 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\wpabaln.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	20480 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\wmpui.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	20480 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\wmpcore.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	20480 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\wmpcd.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	95232 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\wmiutils.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	41472 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\wmipsess.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	62976 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\wmipjobj.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	62464 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\wmipiprt.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	60928 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\wmicookr.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	89088 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\wmiaprpl.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	92672 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\wlnotify.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	53760 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\winsta.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	17408 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\winshfhc.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	99328 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\winscard.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	16896 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\winrnr.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	32768 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\winipsec.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	75776 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\wiascr.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	65536 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\wextract.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2006-01-04 03:35	68096 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\webclnt.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2006-06-14 09:00	82944 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\wdmaud.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	23552 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\wdmaud.drv
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2009-06-25 08:44	59392 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\wdigest.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:14 . 2004-08-04 06:08	31744 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\wceusbsh.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	43520 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\wbemsvc.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	18944 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\wbemprox.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	43008 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\wbemperf.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	71680 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\wbemcons.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 06:07	17664 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\watchdog.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 06:04	34560 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\wanarp.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 06:04	13568 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\wacompen.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	30208 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\wabmig.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2007-05-16 15:12	85504 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\wabimp.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	32768 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\wabfind.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	46080 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\wab.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:14 . 2004-08-04 07:56	15872 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\w3ssl.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 06:00	52352 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\volsnap.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 05:32	86073 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\voicesub.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 06:07	79744 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\videoprt.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 06:07	42240 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\viaagp.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 06:07	20992 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\vga.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	53760 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\vfwwdm32.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	18944 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\version.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2001-08-18 12:00	13312 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\verifier.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:14 . 2006-03-17 00:38	28672 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\verclsid.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	51712 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\vdmredir.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	26112 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\vdmdbg.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	11325 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\vchnt5.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	30749 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\vbajet32.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2006-10-04 08:48	50176 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\utilman.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	24576 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\userinit.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 06:10	78464 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\usbvideo.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	74240 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\usbui.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 06:08	20480 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\usbuhci.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 06:08	26496 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\usbstor.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:14 . 2004-08-04 06:08	25600 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\usbser.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 05:58	15104 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\usbscan.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 06:01	25856 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\usbprint.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 06:08	17024 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\usbohci.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	16896 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\usbmon.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 06:08	16000 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\usbintel.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 06:08	57600 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\usbhub.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 06:08	26624 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\usbehci.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 06:08	31616 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\usbccgp.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2001-08-18 12:00	23936 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\usbcamd2.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2001-08-18 12:00	23808 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\usbcamd.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 06:07	59264 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\usbaudio.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 06:04	12672 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\usb8023x.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 06:04	12672 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\usb8023.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:14 . 2004-08-04 07:56	37888 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\url.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	18432 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\ups.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	16896 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\upnpcont.exe
- 2006-07-07 12:45 . 2001-08-18 12:00	13824 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\uniplat.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	13824 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\uniplat.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	74240 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\unimdmat.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 06:04	76288 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\uniime.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2006-10-04 13:33	35840 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\umandlg.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	25600 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\udhisapi.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 06:00	66176 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\udfs.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 06:07	44672 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\uagp35.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	44032 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\twext.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	50688 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\twain_32.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 06:03	12416 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\tunmp.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:14 . 2004-08-04 07:56	16384 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\ttyui.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	39936 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\ttyres.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:14 . 2006-11-13 06:02	36352 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\tsgqec.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 08:01	12168 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\tsddd.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:14 . 2006-11-07 08:06	12451 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\tscuinst.vbs
+ 2011-10-20 20:14 . 2006-11-07 08:06	16832 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\tscinst.vbs
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	93696 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\tscfgwmi.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	90624 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\trkwks.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2001-08-18 12:00	11264 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\tree.com
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	12288 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\tracert.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	82432 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\tp4mon.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 05:32	10240 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\tmigrate.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 08:01	40840 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\termdd.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2009-06-12 11:50	76288 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\telnet.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 08:01	21896 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\tdtcp.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 08:01	12040 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\tdpipe.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 06:07	18560 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\tdi.sys
- 2006-07-07 12:46 . 2001-05-23 01:15	16384 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\tcptsat.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	16384 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\tcptsat.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	32827 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\tcptest.exe
- 2006-07-07 12:46 . 2001-05-23 01:15	32827 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\tcptest.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	45568 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\tcpmonui.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	45568 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\tcpmon.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	14848 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\tcpmib.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 05:59	14976 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\tape.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 06:15	60800 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\sysaudio.sys


----------



## dgp1939 (Oct 9, 2003)

Part 3

+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	57856 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\synceng.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2001-08-17 14:00	54272 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\swmidi.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2008-04-07 11:04	14336 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\svchost.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	65601 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\stub_fpsrvwin.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	16449 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\stub_fpsrvadm.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2009-10-21 06:00	75776 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\strmfilt.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 06:10	15360 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\streamip.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 06:08	48640 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\stream.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	74752 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\storprop.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	14848 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\stimon.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	67584 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\sti.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	86528 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\stdprov.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2001-08-18 12:00	54272 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\stclient.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	22016 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\startoc.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	33280 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\sstub.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	14336 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\ssstars.scr
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	18944 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\ssmyst.scr
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	47104 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\ssmypics.scr
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	20992 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\ssmarque.scr
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	71680 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\ssdpsrv.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	34816 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\ssdpapi.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	19968 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\ssbezier.scr
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-12-07 19:32	96768 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\srvsvc.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	67584 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\srclient.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	58434 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\srchctls.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 06:06	73472 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\sr.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:14 . 2004-08-04 07:56	21504 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\spupdwxp.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2005-06-10 23:53	57856 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\spoolsv.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	74752 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\spoolss.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 04:56	11776 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\spnpinst.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	62976 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\spgrmr.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2001-08-18 12:00	23552 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\sort.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 06:09	25472 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\sonydcam.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	40448 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\snmpthrd.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	18944 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\snmpapi.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	32768 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\snmp.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	34816 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\sniffpol.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	50688 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\smss.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	89600 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\smlogsvc.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:14 . 2004-08-04 06:07	16128 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\smbbatt.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:14 . 2004-08-04 07:56	73796 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\slserv.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:14 . 2004-08-04 07:56	32866 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\slrundll.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 06:10	11136 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\slip.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:14 . 2004-08-04 07:56	73832 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\slcoinst.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	98304 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\slbiop.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	25088 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\slayerxp.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	26112 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\skeys.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 06:07	41088 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\sisagp.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	70144 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\sigverif.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	13312 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\sigtab.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	19456 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\shutdown.exe
- 2006-07-07 12:46 . 2001-05-23 01:15	16437 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\shtml.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	16437 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\shtml.exe
- 2006-07-07 12:46 . 2001-05-23 01:15	20536 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\shtml.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	20536 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\shtml.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	27648 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\shscrap.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	77824 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\shrpubw.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	42496 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\shmgrate.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	65536 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\shimeng.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	68096 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\shgina.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	25088 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\shfolder.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 05:59	11392 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\sfloppy.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 05:59	10240 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\sffp_sd.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 05:59	11136 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\sffdisk.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	73216 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\setup50.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	23040 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\setup.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	31232 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\sethc.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	56320 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\servdeps.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 06:15	64896 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\serial.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 05:59	15488 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\serenum.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	38912 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\sens.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	55296 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\sendmail.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	29184 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\sendcmsg.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2009-06-25 08:44	56320 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\secur32.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	18944 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\seclogon.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2001-08-18 12:00	27440 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\secdrv.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	29184 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\sdhcinst.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 06:07	67584 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\sdbus.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	77312 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\sdbinst.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 05:59	96256 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\scsiport.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	36864 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\scrcons.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	20992 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\sclgntfy.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	95744 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\scardsvr.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	69632 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\scarddlg.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:14 . 2004-08-04 05:59	43136 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\sbp2port.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	13312 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\savedump.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	64000 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\samlib.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	45568 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\safrslv.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	29696 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\safrdm.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	43520 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\safrcdlg.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2001-08-18 12:00	26624 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\rw330ext.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2001-08-18 12:00	24576 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\rw001ext.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	14336 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\runonce.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	33280 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\rundll32.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	44032 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\rtutils.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	31744 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\rtipxmib.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	77312 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\rtcshare.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2001-08-18 12:00	90112 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\rsvpsp.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	18944 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\rsmps.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	39936 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\rshx32.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	14848 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\rsh.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	61440 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\rrcm.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 05:59	79104 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\rocket.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 06:04	30080 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\rndismpx.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 06:04	30080 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\rndismp.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	11776 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\riafui2.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:14 . 2004-08-04 07:56	11776 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\riafui1.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 06:10	59648 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\rfcomm.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	13824 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\rexec.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	58880 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\resutils.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	60416 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\remotepg.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	11776 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\regsvr32.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	59904 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\regsvc.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	49664 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\regapi.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	50176 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\reg.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 05:59	57472 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\redbook.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	67072 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\rdshost.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	13824 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\rdsaddin.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 08:01	87176 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\rdpwsx.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	19968 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\rdpsnd.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 08:01	92168 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\rdpdd.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	62464 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\rdpclip.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	21504 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\rcp.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	35840 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\rcimlby.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	58880 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\rastapi.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	16896 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\rassapi.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 06:14	48384 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\raspptp.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 06:05	41472 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\raspppoe.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	56832 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\rasphone.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	61440 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\rasman.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 06:14	51328 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\rasl2tp.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2009-10-12 13:54	69632 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\raschap.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	89088 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\rasauto.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:14 . 2004-08-04 06:00	20736 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\ramdisk.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	43520 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\racpldlg.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	20480 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\qprocess.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	18944 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\qmgrprxy.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	34304 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\pstorsvc.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	43520 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\pstorec.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 06:04	69120 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\psched.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	96768 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\psbase.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	23040 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\psapi.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	50176 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\proquota.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	27648 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\profmap.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 05:59	35328 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\processr.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:14 . 2004-08-04 06:00	17664 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\ppa3.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	17408 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\powrprof.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	49152 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\powercfg.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	48640 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\pnrpnsp.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	39424 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\pngfilt.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 05:31	67584 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\pmigrate.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	52736 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\plotui.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:14 . 2004-08-04 07:56	44544 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\plotter.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	15360 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\pjlmon.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 05:31	70144 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\pintlphr.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 05:31	53760 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\pintlcsd.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	17920 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\ping.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 06:04	24064 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\pidgen.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	35328 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\pid.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 06:06	28032 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\perm3.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:14 . 2004-08-04 06:06	27904 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\perm2.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	34816 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\perfproc.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	25088 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\perfos.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2001-08-18 12:00	16896 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\perfnet.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	15872 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\perfmon.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	26624 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\perfdisk.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	39936 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\perfctrs.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 05:59	25088 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\pciidex.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 06:07	68224 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\pci.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	38912 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\pchsvc.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	62976 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\pautoenr.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2001-08-18 12:00	18688 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\partmgr.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 05:59	80128 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\parport.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 05:31	15360 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\padrs804.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 05:32	15872 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\padrs404.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	58368 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\packager.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 05:59	42496 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\p3.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	88064 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\p2pnetsh.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:14 . 2004-08-04 07:56	86016 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\p2pgasvc.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	67584 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\osuninst.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	51200 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\oobebaln.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	83456 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\olepro32.dll
- 2006-07-07 12:46 . 2001-08-18 12:00	65536 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\oledb32r.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	65536 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\oledb32r.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2005-07-26 04:39	37888 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\olecnv32.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2005-07-26 04:39	74752 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\olecli32.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 06:10	61056 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\ohci1394.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	35328 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\oemiglib.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	60416 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\oemig50.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	20511 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\odtext32.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	20510 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\odpdx32.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	20510 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\odfox32.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	20510 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\odexl32.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	20511 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\oddbse32.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	12288 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\odbcp32r.dll
- 2006-07-07 12:45 . 2001-08-18 12:00	12288 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\odbcp32r.dll
- 2006-07-07 12:45 . 2001-08-18 12:00	53279 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\odbcji32.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	53279 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\odbcji32.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	94208 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\odbcint.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	65536 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\odbccu32.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	65536 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\odbccr32.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	69632 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\odbcconf.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	24576 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\odbcbcp.dll
- 2006-07-07 12:45 . 2001-08-18 12:00	24576 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\odbcbcp.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	32768 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\odbcad32.exe
- 2006-07-07 12:45 . 2001-08-18 12:00	32768 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\odbcad32.exe
- 2006-07-07 12:45 . 2001-08-18 12:00	16384 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\odbc32gt.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	16384 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\odbc32gt.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	17408 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\ocmsn.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2001-08-18 12:00	60928 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\ocmanage.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	15872 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\ocgen.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	96256 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\occache.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 06:03	88448 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\nwlnkipx.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2001-08-18 12:00	13312 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\ntvdmd.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	91136 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\ntprint.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	62976 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\ntoc.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	40960 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\ntmsapi.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	43520 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\ntlanman.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	67072 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\ntdsapi.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	76800 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\nslookup.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 06:00	28672 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\nscirda.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	10240 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\npwmsdrm.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	54784 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\npptools.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	15360 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\nppagent.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 06:00	30848 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\npfs.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	69120 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\notepad.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 05:59	40320 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\nmnt.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	28672 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\nmmkcert.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	77824 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\nmcom.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	81920 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\nmchat.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	28672 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\nmasnt.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 05:58	61824 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\nic1394.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	80896 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\netui0.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	36864 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\netstat.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	86016 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\netsh.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	12288 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\netrap.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	77312 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\netoc.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 06:03	34560 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\netbios.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	42496 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\net.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2001-08-18 12:00	38016 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\ndproxy.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 06:14	91776 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\ndiswan.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 06:03	12928 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\ndisuio.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	57344 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\ndisnpp.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 06:10	10880 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\ndisip.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	18944 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\nddenb32.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	17920 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\nddeapi.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	47104 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\ncprov.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	36352 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\ncobjapi.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2006-10-04 08:48	53760 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\narrator.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 06:10	85376 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\nabtsfec.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	90624 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\mydocs.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 06:04	12672 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\mutohpen.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	90624 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\muisetup.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2008-06-12 14:16	91648 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\mtxoci.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2001-08-18 12:00	25088 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\mtxlegih.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2001-08-18 12:00	20480 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\mtxdm.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2008-06-12 14:16	66560 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\mtxclu.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2009-11-27 17:33	17920 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\msyuv.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:14 . 2006-10-05 08:31	79872 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\msxml6r.dll
- 2006-07-07 12:46 . 2001-08-18 12:00	24576 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\msxactps.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	24576 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\msxactps.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	72704 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\msw3prt.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 05:58	61440 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\msvcrt40.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	54784 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\msvcirt.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	12288 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\mstinit.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 06:09	49024 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\mstape.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	57344 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\mst123.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 06:07	15488 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\mssmbios.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2009-11-27 16:37	11264 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\msrle32.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	48128 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\msprivs.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	30208 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\mspatcha.dll
- 2006-07-07 12:45 . 2001-08-18 12:00	20480 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\msorc32r.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	20480 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\msorc32r.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2001-08-18 12:00	28160 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\msoobe.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	18944 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\msobweb.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	30720 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\msobshel.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	16384 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\msobdl.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	39936 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\mslwvtts.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	25088 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\mslbui.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	53279 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\msjter40.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	44032 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\msisip.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:14 . 2004-08-04 07:56	40960 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\msiregmv.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:14 . 2004-08-04 06:00	22016 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\msircomm.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	60416 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\msimn.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:14 . 2004-08-04 07:56	77312 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\msiexec.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	51712 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\msident.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	56832 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\mshtmler.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:14 . 2004-08-04 07:56	29184 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\mshta.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	33792 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\msgsvc.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:14 . 2004-08-04 07:56	82944 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\msgsc.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	15360 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\msgrocm.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 06:04	35072 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\msgpc.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 06:00	19072 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\msfs.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 06:09	51328 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\msdv.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2001-08-18 12:00	82432 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\msdtcstp.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2008-06-12 14:16	58880 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\msdtclog.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	14336 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\msdmo.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	36864 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\msdfmap.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	20480 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\msdatt.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	94208 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\msdatl3.dll
- 2006-07-07 12:46 . 2001-08-18 12:00	16384 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\msdasqlr.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	16384 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\msdasqlr.dll
- 2006-07-07 12:46 . 2001-08-18 12:00	16384 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\msdaremr.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	16384 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\msdaremr.dll
- 2006-07-07 12:46 . 2001-08-18 12:00	16384 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\msdaprsr.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	16384 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\msdaprsr.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	77824 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\msdaosp.dll
- 2006-07-07 12:46 . 2001-08-18 12:00	16384 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\msdaorar.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	16384 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\msdaorar.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	69120 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\msctfp.dll
- 2006-07-07 12:45 . 2001-08-18 12:00	36864 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\mscpxl32.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	36864 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\mscpxl32.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	12288 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\mscpx32r.dll
- 2006-07-07 12:45 . 2001-08-18 12:00	12288 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\mscpx32r.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	69632 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\msconf.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2008-06-24 16:23	74240 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\mscms.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2009-09-04 20:45	58880 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\msasn1.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	86016 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\msapsspc.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	57344 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\msadrh15.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	57344 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\msador15.dll
- 2006-07-07 12:46 . 2001-08-18 12:00	24576 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\msader15.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	24576 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\msader15.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	24576 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\msaddsr.dll
- 2006-07-07 12:46 . 2001-08-18 12:00	24576 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\msaddsr.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	53248 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\msadcs.dll
- 2006-07-07 12:46 . 2001-08-18 12:00	53248 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\msadcs.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	16384 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\msadcor.dll
- 2006-07-07 12:46 . 2001-08-18 12:00	16384 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\msadcor.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	16384 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\msadcfr.dll
- 2006-07-07 12:46 . 2001-08-18 12:00	16384 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\msadcfr.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	61440 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\msadcf.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	20480 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\msadcer.dll
- 2006-07-07 12:46 . 2001-08-18 12:00	20480 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\msadcer.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	71680 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\msacm32.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2001-08-18 12:00	49152 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\mprdim.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	87040 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\mprapi.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	59904 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\mpr.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 06:10	15360 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\mpe.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 05:58	42240 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\mountmgr.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 05:58	23040 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\mouclass.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2001-08-18 12:00	15872 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\more.com
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	16384 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\mofcomp.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 06:08	30080 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\modem.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	32768 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\mnmsrvc.exe
- 2006-07-07 12:45 . 2001-08-18 12:00	32768 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\mnmsrvc.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	34560 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\mnmdd.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	17408 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\mmfutil.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	50688 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\mmcshext.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	70656 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\mmcbase.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	60928 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\miglibnt.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	18944 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\midimap.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	14848 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\mgmtapi.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	22528 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\mfcsubs.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2007-03-08 15:36	40960 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\mf3216.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 06:07	63744 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\mf.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:14 . 2004-08-04 06:00	26112 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\memstpci.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	86016 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\mdmxsdk.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	23552 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\mciwave.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	23040 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\mciseq.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	35328 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\mciqtz32.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	84480 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\mciavi32.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	14848 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\mcastmib.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	85504 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\makecab.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2006-10-04 08:48	72704 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\magnify.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	13312 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\lsass.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	18944 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\lprmon.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	10240 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\lprhelp.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	22016 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\lpk.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:14 . 2004-08-04 07:56	22528 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\lpdsvc.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:14 . 2004-08-04 07:56	59392 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\logman.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2005-04-28 19:16	19968 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\log.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	75264 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\locator.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	11776 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\localui.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	97280 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\loadperf.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	33792 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\lmmib2.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	13824 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\lmhsvc.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2005-09-01 01:41	19968 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\linkinfo.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	58880 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\licwmi.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	22016 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\licmgr10.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 05:59	34688 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\lbrtfdc.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2009-06-22 11:34	92544 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\ksecdd.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	24576 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\krnlprov.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:14 . 2004-08-04 05:58	14848 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\kbdhid.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 05:58	24576 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\kbdclass.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:14 . 2004-08-04 07:56	15872 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\jsproxy.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2006-06-01 18:47	27648 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\jgpl400.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2009-11-27 16:37	48128 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\iyuv_32.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	54272 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\ixsso.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	32768 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\isrdbg32.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	81920 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\isign32.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2001-08-18 12:00	35840 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\isapnp.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	27136 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\irmon.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 06:00	11264 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\irenum.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 06:00	87424 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\irda.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2001-08-18 12:00	20992 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\ipxwan.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	23552 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\ipxroute.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	59904 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\ipv6mon.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	53248 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\ipv6.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:14 . 2004-08-04 07:56	24064 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\ipselpid.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	96768 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\ipseldpc.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 06:14	74752 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\ipsec.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	35328 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\iprip.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 06:04	20992 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\ipinip.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2006-05-19 12:59	94720 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\iphlpapi.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:14 . 2004-08-04 07:56	24064 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\ipevlpid.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	97280 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\ipevldpc.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	55808 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\ipconfig.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 06:00	29056 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\ip6fw.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 05:59	36096 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\intelppm.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:14 . 2004-08-04 07:56	96256 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\inseng.dll
- 2006-07-07 12:46 . 2001-08-18 12:00	20480 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\inetwiz.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	20480 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\inetwiz.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	48128 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\inetres.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	15872 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\inetppui.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	75264 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\inetpp.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	33280 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\inetmib1.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 05:31	81976 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\imjpdct.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	35840 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\imgutil.dll
- 2006-07-07 12:45 . 2001-08-18 12:00	36921 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\imeshare.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	36921 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\imeshare.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 06:04	86016 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\imekrmbx.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 06:00	41856 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\imapi.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	81920 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\ils.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:14 . 2004-08-04 07:56	93184 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\iexplore.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	62976 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\iesetup.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	48640 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\iernonce.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:14 . 2004-08-04 07:56	81920 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\ieencode.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:14 . 2004-08-04 07:56	18432 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\iedw.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:14 . 2004-08-04 07:56	34304 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\ie4uinit.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	49152 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\icwutil.dll
- 2006-07-07 12:46 . 2001-08-18 12:00	24576 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\icwrmind.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	24576 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\icwrmind.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	65536 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\icwphbk.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	32768 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\icwdl.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	73728 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\icwdial.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	86016 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\icwconn2.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	61440 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\icwconn.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	80384 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\iccvid.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	11264 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\icaapi.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 06:14	52736 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\i8042prt.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 06:00	18560 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\i2omp.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	41984 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\htui.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2009-10-21 06:00	25088 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\httpapi.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	32285 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\hsfcisp2.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	18944 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\hscupd.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:14 . 2004-08-04 07:56	87552 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\hpfud50.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	10240 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\hpcjrrps.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:14 . 2004-08-04 07:56	10752 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\hpcjrr.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:14 . 2004-08-04 07:56	39936 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\hostmib.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:14 . 2004-08-04 07:56	38912 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\hmmapi.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2006-07-21 08:24	72704 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\hlink.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	21504 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\hidserv.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 06:08	24960 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\hidparse.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 06:08	15104 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\hidir.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 06:08	36224 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\hidclass.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 06:10	25600 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\hidbth.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	20992 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\hid.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2005-05-27 02:04	41472 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\hhsetup.dll
- 2006-07-07 12:46 . 2002-09-22 00:13	10752 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\hh.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2005-05-26 23:22	10752 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\hh.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2001-08-18 12:00	14848 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\help.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 05:59	77696 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\halsp.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 05:59	81280 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\halacpi.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	57344 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\h323cc.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:14 . 2004-08-04 05:59	28288 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\grserial.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	39424 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\grpconv.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:14 . 2004-08-04 06:08	59136 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\gckernel.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 06:08	10624 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\gameenum.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 06:07	46464 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\gagp30kx.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	23552 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\fxsmon.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	23552 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\fxsext32.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	55296 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\fxsevent.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	27136 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\fxsdrv.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	72192 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\fxscom.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	60416 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\fwcfg.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	42496 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\ftp.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	28728 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\fpsrvadm.exe
- 2006-07-07 12:46 . 2001-05-23 01:15	20538 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\fpremadm.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	20538 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\fpremadm.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	20541 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\fpexedll.dll
- 2006-07-07 12:46 . 2001-05-23 01:15	20541 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\fpexedll.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:14 . 2004-08-04 07:56	94208 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\fpencode.dll
- 2006-07-07 12:46 . 2001-05-23 01:15	94208 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\fpencode.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	20541 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\fpadmdll.dll
- 2006-07-07 12:46 . 2001-05-23 01:15	20541 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\fpadmdll.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:14 . 2004-08-04 07:56	24632 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\fpadmcgi.exe
- 2006-07-07 12:46 . 2001-05-23 01:15	24632 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\fpadmcgi.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	15120 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\fp98sadm.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	49212 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\fp4awebs.dll
- 2006-07-07 12:46 . 2001-05-23 01:15	49212 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\fp4awebs.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	32826 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\fp4avss.dll
- 2006-07-07 12:46 . 2001-05-23 01:15	32826 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\fp4avss.dll
- 2006-07-07 12:46 . 2001-05-23 01:15	41020 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\fp4avnb.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	41020 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\fp4avnb.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	49210 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\fp4areg.dll
- 2006-07-07 12:46 . 2001-05-23 01:15	82035 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\fp4anscp.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	82035 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\fp4anscp.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	32828 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\fp40ext.dll
- 2006-07-07 12:46 . 2001-08-18 12:00	32828 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\fp40ext.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2001-08-18 12:00	25600 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\format.com
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	20992 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\fontview.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2009-10-15 17:21	82432 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\fontsub.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2006-08-21 09:14	23040 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\fltmc.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2006-08-21 12:21	16896 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\fltlib.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 05:59	20480 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\flpydisk.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	87552 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\fldrclnr.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2001-08-18 12:00	34944 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\fips.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	27136 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\findstr.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	21504 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\feclient.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 05:59	27392 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\fdc.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	20992 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\faxpatch.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	80384 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\faultrep.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	45568 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\extrac32.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:14 . 2004-08-04 07:56	55808 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\extmgr.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:14 . 2004-08-04 07:56	92160 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\evntwin.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	22016 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\evntrprv.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:14 . 2004-08-04 07:56	24064 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\evntcmd.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	55808 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\eventlog.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	23040 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\ersvc.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:14 . 2004-08-04 07:56	40960 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\ep9res.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	20480 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\encapi.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 06:00	71040 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\dxg.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	17920 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\dvdupgrd.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	10752 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\dumprep.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	19456 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\dswave.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	51200 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\dssec.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	92672 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\dskquota.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	71680 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\dsdmoprp.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	16384 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\ds32gt.dll
- 2006-07-07 12:46 . 2001-08-18 12:00	16384 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\ds32gt.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	14336 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\drprov.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	87040 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\drmstor.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 06:07	60288 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\drmk.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	57344 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\dpwsockx.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	83456 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\dpvsetup.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	21504 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\dpvacm.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	18432 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\dpnsvr.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	60928 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\dpnhupnp.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	35328 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\dpnhpast.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	23552 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\dpmodemx.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	30208 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\dplaysvr.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 06:13	97280 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\dpcdll.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	48128 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\docprop2.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2008-02-20 05:32	45568 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\dnsrslvr.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	52224 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\dmutil.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 06:07	52864 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\dmusic.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	23552 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\dmserver.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	82432 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\dmscript.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	15872 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\dmremote.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	35840 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\dmloader.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	61440 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\dmcompos.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	28672 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\dmband.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2001-08-18 12:00	45083 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\dispex.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 05:59	14208 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\diskdump.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 05:59	36352 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\disk.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2007-05-16 15:12	86528 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\directdb.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	68608 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\digest.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	85504 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\diantz.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	28672 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\dfsshlex.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	38912 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\dfrgsnap.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	82432 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\dfrgfat.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	59904 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\devenum.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	25088 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\defrag.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	27136 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\ddrawex.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	30208 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\ddeshare.exe
- 2006-07-07 12:46 . 2001-08-18 12:00	40960 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\dcap32.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	40960 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\dcap32.dll
- 2006-07-07 12:46 . 2001-08-18 12:00	28672 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\dbnmpntw.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	28672 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\dbnmpntw.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	24576 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\dbmsrpcn.dll
- 2006-07-07 12:46 . 2001-08-18 12:00	24576 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\dbmsrpcn.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	24576 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\davclnt.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	54272 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\dataclen.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2006-06-03 11:40	33792 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\custsat.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	15360 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\ctfmon.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2009-12-14 07:35	33280 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\csrsrv.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	98304 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\cscript.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	60416 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\cryptsvc.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	63488 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\cryptnet.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	53760 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\cryptext.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	33280 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\cryptdll.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	74752 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\cryptdlg.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 05:59	36480 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\crusoe.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:14 . 2004-08-04 07:56	35328 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\corpol.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	27648 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\conime.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	45056 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\confmrsl.dll
- 2006-07-07 12:46 . 2001-08-18 12:00	45056 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\confmrsl.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2005-07-26 04:39	97792 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\comrepl.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2001-08-18 12:00	25600 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\comaddin.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2005-07-26 04:39	60416 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\colbact.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:14 . 2005-04-27 23:15	17920 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\cobramsg.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:14 . 2004-08-04 07:56	79360 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\cnbjmon2.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	47104 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\cnbjmon.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	39936 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\cmutil.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	63488 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\cmstp.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	13824 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\cmsetacl.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	39936 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\cmmon32.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	47104 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\cmdl32.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	15872 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\cmcfg32.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:14 . 2004-08-04 06:07	14080 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\cmbatt.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	57856 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\clusapi.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	33280 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\clipsrv.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	20480 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\cliconfg.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	77824 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\cliconfg.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	64000 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\cleanmgr.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 06:14	49664 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\classpnp.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2006-06-22 05:06	69120 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\ciodm.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 05:31	56320 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\chtskdic.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 05:31	97792 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\chtmbx.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	15423 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\ch7xxnt5.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	16896 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\cfgmgr32.dll
- 2006-07-07 12:46 . 2001-08-18 12:00	16896 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\cfgmgr32.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	38912 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\cfgbkend.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 05:59	49536 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\cdrom.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	66560 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\cdm.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 06:14	63744 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\cdfs.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 06:10	17024 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\ccdecode.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	85504 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\catsrvps.dll
- 2006-07-07 12:46 . 2001-08-18 12:00	85504 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\catsrvps.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	50688 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\camocx.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2001-08-18 12:00	18432 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\cacls.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2010-01-13 14:10	85504 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\cabview.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	59904 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\cabinet.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	50688 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\btpanui.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 06:10	18944 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\bthusb.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	30208 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\bthserv.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 06:10	35456 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\bthprint.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 06:10	38016 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\bthmodem.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 06:10	17024 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\bthenum.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	20992 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\bthci.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	78336 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\browsewm.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	77312 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\browser.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:55	63488 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\browselc.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 05:59	71552 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\bridge.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	71680 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\blastcln.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	17408 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\bidispl.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 06:10	11776 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\bdasup.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2001-08-17 17:57	14080 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\battc.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	28672 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\batmeter.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	52736 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\basesrv.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2009-11-27 16:37	84992 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\avifil32.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 06:09	13696 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\avcstrm.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 06:10	38912 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\avc.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	11264 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\autolfn.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2005-03-02 18:09	56832 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\authz.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	16439 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\author.exe
- 2006-07-07 12:46 . 2001-05-23 01:15	16439 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\author.exe
- 2006-07-07 12:46 . 2001-05-23 01:15	20540 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\author.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	20540 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\author.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	14336 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\auditusr.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	42496 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\audiosrv.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	17279 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\atv10nt5.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	14143 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\atv06nt5.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	25471 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\atv04nt5.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	11359 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\atv02nt5.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	21183 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\atv01nt5.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2001-08-18 12:00	11264 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\attrib.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	30208 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\atmlib.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 05:58	55936 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\atmlane.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 05:58	59904 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\atmarpc.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	11264 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\atmadm.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:14 . 2004-08-04 07:56	58880 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\atl.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	32768 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\ativtmxx.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 05:59	95360 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\atapi.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	25088 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\at.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 06:05	14336 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\asyncmac.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2010-03-05 14:57	65536 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\asycfilt.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 1999-12-20 17:16	15360 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\asfsipc.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 05:58	60800 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\arp1394.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	70656 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\amstream.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 05:59	37376 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\amdk7.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 05:59	36992 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\amdk6.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 06:07	43008 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\amdagp.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	17408 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\alrsvc.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 06:07	42752 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\alim1541.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	44544 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\alg.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	98304 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\ahui.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	24064 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\agtintl.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2001-08-18 12:00	20480 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\agt0c0a.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2001-08-18 12:00	20992 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\agt0816.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2001-08-18 12:00	19456 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\agt0804.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2001-08-18 12:00	19456 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\agt041f.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2001-08-18 12:00	19456 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\agt041d.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2001-08-18 12:00	19456 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\agt0419.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2001-08-18 12:00	20480 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\agt0416.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2001-08-18 12:00	19456 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\agt0415.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2001-08-18 12:00	19456 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\agt0414.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2001-08-18 12:00	20992 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\agt0413.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2001-08-18 12:00	19456 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\agt0412.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2001-08-18 12:00	19456 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\agt0411.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2001-08-18 12:00	20992 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\agt0410.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2001-08-18 12:00	19968 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\agt040e.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2001-08-18 12:00	19456 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\agt040d.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2001-08-18 12:00	21504 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\agt040c.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2001-08-18 12:00	19456 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\agt040b.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2001-08-18 12:00	19456 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\agt0409.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2001-08-18 12:00	22016 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\agt0408.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2001-08-18 12:00	21504 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\agt0407.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2001-08-18 12:00	19456 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\agt0406.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2001-08-18 12:00	19456 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\agt0405.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2001-08-18 12:00	19456 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\agt0404.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2001-08-18 12:00	19456 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\agt0401.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 06:07	44928 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\agpcpq.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 06:07	42368 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\agp440.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	44032 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\agentsr.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	24064 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\agentpsh.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	49152 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\agentmpx.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2007-03-09 13:58	57344 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\agentdpv.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	41984 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\agentdp2.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	24064 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\agentanm.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:14 . 2004-08-04 07:56	99840 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\advpack.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	68096 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\adsmsext.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	61440 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\admparse.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	16439 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\admin.exe
- 2006-07-07 12:46 . 2001-05-23 01:15	16439 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\admin.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	20540 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\admin.dll
- 2006-07-07 12:46 . 2001-05-23 01:15	20540 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\admin.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:11 . 2006-10-04 14:05	39424 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\acadproc.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 06:10	48128 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\61883.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 06:00	12288 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\4mmdat.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 06:10	53248 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\1394bus.sys
- 2011-05-24 11:56 . 2011-05-24 11:56	8192 c:\windows\WinSxS\MSIL_IEExecRemote_b03f5f7f11d50a3a_2.0.0.0_x-ww_6e57c34e\IEExecRemote.dll
+ 2011-10-21 13:38 . 2011-10-21 13:38	8192 c:\windows\WinSxS\MSIL_IEExecRemote_b03f5f7f11d50a3a_2.0.0.0_x-ww_6e57c34e\IEExecRemote.dll
+ 2011-05-23 21:44 . 2011-02-17 12:32	5120 c:\windows\system32\xpsp4res.dll
+ 2005-08-26 15:06 . 2008-04-14 00:12	6656 c:\windows\system32\wuauserv.dll
- 2005-08-26 15:06 . 2004-08-04 07:56	6656 c:\windows\system32\wuauserv.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11	5632 c:\windows\system32\wmi.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	5632 c:\windows\system32\wmi.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	5632 c:\windows\system32\winver.exe
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	5632 c:\windows\system32\winver.exe
+ 2005-08-26 15:06 . 2008-04-13 17:10	6656 c:\windows\system32\wbem\wmiapres.dll
- 2005-08-26 15:06 . 2004-08-04 07:56	6656 c:\windows\system32\wbem\wmiapres.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2005-04-27 23:15	2560 c:\windows\system32\usmt\iconlib.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-13 16:44	2560 c:\windows\system32\usmt\iconlib.dll
- 2006-06-27 19:15 . 2009-11-27 16:37	8704 c:\windows\system32\tsbyuv.dll
+ 2006-06-27 19:15 . 2009-11-27 16:07	8704 c:\windows\system32\tsbyuv.dll
+ 2006-04-01 13:57 . 2008-04-14 00:09	6656 c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\fxsres.dll
- 2006-04-01 13:57 . 2004-08-04 07:56	6656 c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\fxsres.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	7680 c:\windows\system32\spdwnwxp.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	8192 c:\windows\system32\smbinst.exe
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	8192 c:\windows\system32\smbinst.exe
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	5120 c:\windows\system32\sfc.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	5120 c:\windows\system32\sfc.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:11 . 2008-04-14 00:11	8192 c:\windows\system32\Setup\koc.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	7168 c:\windows\system32\sensapi.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	5632 c:\windows\system32\security.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	5632 c:\windows\system32\security.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	9216 c:\windows\system32\scrnsave.scr
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	9216 c:\windows\system32\scrnsave.scr
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	7680 c:\windows\system32\rasadhlp.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	9216 c:\windows\system32\proxycfg.exe
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	9216 c:\windows\system32\proxycfg.exe
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	8192 c:\windows\system32\ntlsapi.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	8192 c:\windows\system32\ntlsapi.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	4096 c:\windows\system32\nddeapir.exe
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	4096 c:\windows\system32\nddeapir.exe
+ 2005-08-26 15:06 . 2008-04-14 00:12	4096 c:\windows\system32\mtxex.dll
- 2005-08-26 15:06 . 2001-08-18 12:00	4096 c:\windows\system32\mtxex.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11	4608 c:\windows\system32\msimg32.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	4608 c:\windows\system32\msimg32.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	6656 c:\windows\system32\msidle.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11	6656 c:\windows\system32\msidle.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:10	4126 c:\windows\system32\msdxmlc.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	4126 c:\windows\system32\msdxmlc.dll
- 2005-08-26 15:06 . 2004-08-04 07:56	6144 c:\windows\system32\msdtc.exe
+ 2005-08-26 15:06 . 2008-04-14 00:12	6144 c:\windows\system32\msdtc.exe
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	3584 c:\windows\system32\msafd.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:10	3584 c:\windows\system32\msafd.dll
- 2005-08-31 13:16 . 2004-08-04 07:56	4096 c:\windows\system32\ksuser.dll
+ 2005-08-31 13:16 . 2008-04-14 00:11	4096 c:\windows\system32\ksuser.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 05:59	7424 c:\windows\system32\kd1394.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-13 18:31	7424 c:\windows\system32\kd1394.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:09	7168 c:\windows\system32\kbdukx.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	7168 c:\windows\system32\kbdukx.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	7680 c:\windows\system32\kbdsmsno.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:09	7680 c:\windows\system32\kbdsmsno.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	7680 c:\windows\system32\kbdsmsfi.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:09	7680 c:\windows\system32\kbdsmsfi.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:11 . 2008-04-14 00:09	6144 c:\windows\system32\kbdpash.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	7168 c:\windows\system32\kbdno1.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:09	7168 c:\windows\system32\kbdno1.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:11 . 2008-04-14 00:09	6144 c:\windows\system32\kbdnepr.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:09	7168 c:\windows\system32\kbdnec.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2001-08-18 12:00	7168  c:\windows\system32\kbdnec.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:09	6144 c:\windows\system32\kbdmlt48.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	6144 c:\windows\system32\kbdmlt48.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:09	6144 c:\windows\system32\kbdmlt47.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	6144 c:\windows\system32\kbdmlt47.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:09	5632 c:\windows\system32\kbdmaori.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	5632 c:\windows\system32\kbdmaori.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:11 . 2008-04-14 00:09	6144 c:\windows\system32\kbdiultn.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:09	6656 c:\windows\system32\kbdinmal.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	6656 c:\windows\system32\kbdinmal.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:09	6144 c:\windows\system32\kbdinben.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:09	6144 c:\windows\system32\kbdinbe1.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	6144 c:\windows\system32\kbdinbe1.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:09	7168 c:\windows\system32\kbdfi1.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	7168 c:\windows\system32\kbdfi1.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:11 . 2008-04-14 00:09	6144 c:\windows\system32\kbdbhc.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	8192 c:\windows\system32\igmpagnt.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11	8192 c:\windows\system32\igmpagnt.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:09	3584 c:\windows\system32\icmp.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	3584 c:\windows\system32\icmp.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	7168 c:\windows\system32\hccoin.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	7168 c:\windows\system32\hccoin.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	9728 c:\windows\system32\gpkrsrc.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2006-12-31 01:26	9728 c:\windows\system32\gpkrsrc.dll
+ 2006-04-01 13:57 . 2008-04-14 00:09	6656 c:\windows\system32\fxsres.dll
- 2006-04-01 13:57 . 2004-08-04 07:56	6656 c:\windows\system32\fxsres.dll
- 2006-04-01 13:57 . 2004-08-04 07:56	8704 c:\windows\system32\fxsperf.dll
+ 2006-04-01 13:57 . 2008-04-14 00:11	8704 c:\windows\system32\fxsperf.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:09	9344 c:\windows\system32\framebuf.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	9344 c:\windows\system32\framebuf.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	7680 c:\windows\system32\forcedos.exe
+ 2011-05-23 22:11 . 2008-04-14 00:11	6656 c:\windows\system32\en\mmcfxcommon.resources.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-13 17:09	4096 c:\windows\system32\dsprpres.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	4096 c:\windows\system32\dsprpres.dll
- 2005-08-31 13:16 . 2004-08-04 05:58	4352 c:\windows\system32\drivers\swenum.sys
+ 2005-08-31 13:16 . 2008-04-13 18:39	4352 c:\windows\system32\drivers\swenum.sys
+ 2005-08-26 11:02 . 2008-04-13 18:45	6272 c:\windows\system32\drivers\splitter.sys
+ 2004-08-04 06:07 . 2008-04-13 18:36	5888 c:\windows\system32\drivers\smbali.sys
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	3901 c:\windows\system32\drivers\siint5.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	3901 c:\windows\system32\drivers\siint5.dll
+ 2005-08-31 13:16 . 2008-04-13 18:39	5504 c:\windows\system32\drivers\mstee.sys
- 2005-08-31 13:16 . 2004-08-04 05:58	5504 c:\windows\system32\drivers\mstee.sys
+ 2005-08-31 13:16 . 2008-04-13 18:39	4992 c:\windows\system32\drivers\mspqm.sys
- 2005-08-31 13:16 . 2004-08-04 05:58	4992 c:\windows\system32\drivers\mspqm.sys
+ 2005-08-31 13:16 . 2008-04-13 18:39	5376 c:\windows\system32\drivers\mspclock.sys
- 2005-08-31 13:16 . 2004-08-04 05:58	5376  c:\windows\system32\drivers\mspclock.sys
- 2005-08-31 13:16 . 2004-08-04 05:58	7552 c:\windows\system32\drivers\mskssrv.sys
+ 2005-08-31 13:16 . 2008-04-13 18:39	7552 c:\windows\system32\drivers\mskssrv.sys
- 2005-08-26 11:02 . 2004-08-04 06:07	2944 c:\windows\system32\drivers\drmkaud.sys
+ 2005-08-26 11:02 . 2008-04-13 18:45	2944 c:\windows\system32\drivers\drmkaud.sys
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	3775 c:\windows\system32\drivers\adv11nt5.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	3775 c:\windows\system32\drivers\adv11nt5.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	3711 c:\windows\system32\drivers\adv09nt5.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	3711 c:\windows\system32\drivers\adv09nt5.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	3135 c:\windows\system32\drivers\adv08nt5.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	3135 c:\windows\system32\drivers\adv08nt5.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	3647 c:\windows\system32\drivers\adv07nt5.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	3647 c:\windows\system32\drivers\adv07nt5.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	3615 c:\windows\system32\drivers\adv05nt5.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	3615 c:\windows\system32\drivers\adv05nt5.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	3967 c:\windows\system32\drivers\adv02nt5.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	3967 c:\windows\system32\drivers\adv02nt5.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	4255 c:\windows\system32\drivers\adv01nt5.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	4255 c:\windows\system32\drivers\adv01nt5.dll
+ 2005-08-31 13:16 . 2008-04-14 00:09	3072 c:\windows\system32\dpnlobby.dll
+ 2005-08-31 13:16 . 2008-04-14 00:09	3072 c:\windows\system32\dpnaddr.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:10 . 2008-04-14 00:11	9216 c:\windows\system32\dot3dlg.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	5120 c:\windows\system32\dllhost.exe
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	5120 c:\windows\system32\dllhost.exe
+ 2006-06-27 19:15 . 2009-11-27 16:07	8704 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\tsbyuv.dll
- 2006-06-27 19:15 . 2009-11-27 16:37	8704 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\tsbyuv.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:10	4126 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\msdxmlc.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	4126 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\msdxmlc.dll
- 2005-08-26 15:08 . 2004-08-04 07:56	4639 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\mplayer2.exe
+ 2005-08-26 15:08 . 2008-04-14 00:12	4639 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\mplayer2.exe
+ 2005-08-26 15:06 . 2008-04-14 00:12	6144 c:\windows\system32\dcomcnfg.exe
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11	8704 c:\windows\system32\dciman32.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	8704 c:\windows\system32\dciman32.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:25	1804 c:\windows\system32\dcache.bin
- 2005-08-31 13:16 . 2004-08-04 07:56	8192 c:\windows\system32\d3d8thk.dll
+ 2005-08-31 13:16 . 2008-04-14 00:11	8192 c:\windows\system32\d3d8thk.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	6144 c:\windows\system32\csrss.exe
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	6144 c:\windows\system32\csrss.exe
+ 2005-08-26 15:06 . 2008-04-14 00:12	6144 c:\windows\system32\Com\comrereg.exe
+ 2006-06-29 10:53 . 2008-04-14 00:12	9728 c:\windows\system32\Com\comrepl.exe
- 2006-06-29 10:53 . 2004-08-04 07:56	9728 c:\windows\system32\Com\comrepl.exe
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	5632 c:\windows\system32\cisvc.exe
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	5632 c:\windows\system32\cisvc.exe
+ 2011-05-23 22:10 . 2008-04-14 00:11	7168 c:\windows\system32\bitsprx4.dll
+ 2006-06-28 12:03 . 2008-04-14 00:11	7168 c:\windows\system32\bitsprx3.dll
- 2006-06-28 12:03 . 2004-08-04 07:56	7168 c:\windows\system32\bitsprx3.dll
+ 2006-06-28 12:03 . 2008-04-14 00:11	8192 c:\windows\system32\bitsprx2.dll
- 2006-06-28 12:03 . 2004-08-04 07:56	8192 c:\windows\system32\bitsprx2.dll
- 2005-08-26 11:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	8704 c:\windows\system32\batt.dll
+ 2005-08-26 11:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11	8704 c:\windows\system32\batt.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	4096 c:\windows\system32\actmovie.exe
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	4096 c:\windows\system32\actmovie.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	6656 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\wuauserv.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	6656 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\wuauserv.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	8192 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\wshirda.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	8192 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\wshirda.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	5632 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\wmm2res2.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	5632 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\wmm2res2.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	7680 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\wmm2ext.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	7680 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\wmm2ext.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	4096 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\wmm2eres.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	4096 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\wmm2eres.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	6656 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\wmiapres.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-13 17:10	6656 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\wmiapres.dll
- 2004-08-04 06:07 . 2004-08-04 06:07	8832 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\wmiacpi.sys
+ 2004-08-04 06:07 . 2008-04-13 18:36	8832 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\wmiacpi.sys
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	5632 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\wmi.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	5632 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\wmi.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	5632 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\winver.exe
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	5632 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\winver.exe
+ 2004-08-04 05:59 . 2008-04-13 18:40	5376 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\viaide.sys
- 2004-08-04 05:59 . 2004-08-04 05:59	5376 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\viaide.sys
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	8704 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\tty.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	8704 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\tty.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:12 . 2008-01-18 15:13	2247 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\tscdsbl.bat
- 2004-08-04 05:58 . 2004-08-04 05:58	4352 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\swenum.sys
+ 2004-08-04 05:58 . 2008-04-13 18:39	4352 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\swenum.sys
+ 2004-08-04 06:07 . 2008-04-13 18:45	6272 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\splitter.sys
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	7680 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\spdwnwxp.exe
- 2004-08-04 06:00 . 2004-08-04 06:00	7552 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\sonyait.sys
+ 2004-08-04 06:00 . 2008-04-13 18:40	7552 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\sonyait.sys
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	8704 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\snmptrap.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	8704 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\snmptrap.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	6144 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\snmpmib.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	6144 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\snmpmib.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	8192 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\smbinst.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	8192 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\smbinst.exe
+ 2004-08-04 06:07 . 2008-04-13 18:36	6912 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\smbclass.sys
- 2004-08-04 06:07 . 2004-08-04 06:07	6912 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\smbclass.sys
+ 2004-08-04 06:07 . 2008-04-13 18:36	5888 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\smbali.sys
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	3901 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\siint5.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	3901 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\siint5.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	5120 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\sfc.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	5120 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\sfc.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	7168 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\sensapi.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	5632 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\security.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	5632 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\security.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	9216 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\scrnsave.scr
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	9216 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\scrnsave.scr
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	7680 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\rasadhlp.dll
- 2004-08-04 06:00 . 2004-08-04 06:00	6016 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\qic157.sys
+ 2004-08-04 06:00 . 2008-04-13 18:40	6016 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\qic157.sys
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	9216 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\proxycfg.exe
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	9216 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\proxycfg.exe
+ 2011-05-23 22:12 . 2008-04-13 18:40	8832 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\powerfil.sys
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	8192 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ntlsapi.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	8192 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ntlsapi.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	4096 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\nddeapir.exe
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	4096 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\nddeapir.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	9728 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ncpsres.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	9728 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ncpsres.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:11 . 2008-04-14 00:12	4096 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\mtxex.dll
+ 2004-08-04 05:58 . 2008-04-13 18:39	5504 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\mstee.sys
- 2004-08-04 05:58 . 2004-08-04 05:58	5504 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\mstee.sys
+ 2004-08-04 05:58 . 2008-04-13 18:39	4992 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\mspqm.sys
- 2004-08-04 05:58 . 2004-08-04 05:58	4992 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\mspqm.sys
- 2004-08-04 05:58 . 2004-08-04 05:58	5376 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\mspclock.sys
+ 2004-08-04 05:58 . 2008-04-13 18:39	5376 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\mspclock.sys
+ 2004-08-04 05:58 . 2008-04-13 18:39	7552 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\mskssrv.sys
- 2004-08-04 05:58 . 2004-08-04 05:58	7552 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\mskssrv.sys
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	4608 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msimg32.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	4608 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msimg32.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	6656 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msidle.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	6656 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msidle.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	6144 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msdtc.exe
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	6144 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msdtc.exe
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	4096 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msdaurl.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	4096 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msdaurl.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	4096 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msdasc.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	4096 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msdasc.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	4096 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msdaer.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	4096 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msdaer.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	4096  c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msdaenum.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	4096 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msdaenum.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	4096 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msdadc.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	4096 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msdadc.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	3584 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msafd.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:10	3584 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msafd.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:11 . 2008-04-14 00:11	6656 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\mmcfxcr.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	7680 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\migregdb.exe
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	7680 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\migregdb.exe
+ 2004-08-04 06:00 . 2008-04-13 18:40	7040 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ltotape.sys
- 2004-08-04 06:00 . 2004-08-04 06:00	7040 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ltotape.sys
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	4096 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ksuser.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	4096 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ksuser.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:11 . 2008-04-14 00:11	8192 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\koc.dll
- 2004-08-04 05:59 . 2004-08-04 05:59	7424 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\kd1394.dll
+ 2004-08-04 05:59 . 2008-04-13 18:31	7424 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\kd1394.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	7168 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\kbdukx.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:09	7168 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\kbdukx.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	7680 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\kbdsmsno.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:09	7680 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\kbdsmsno.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:09	7680 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\kbdsmsfi.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	7680 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\kbdsmsfi.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:11 . 2008-04-14 00:09	6144 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\kbdpash.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:09	7168 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\kbdno1.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	7168 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\kbdno1.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:11 . 2008-04-14 00:09	6144 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\kbdnepr.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:11 . 2008-04-14 00:09	7168 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\kbdnec.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	6144 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\kbdmlt48.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:09	6144 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\kbdmlt48.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:09	6144 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\kbdmlt47.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	6144 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\kbdmlt47.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:09	5632 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\kbdmaori.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	5632 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\kbdmaori.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:11 . 2008-04-14 00:09	6144 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\kbdlk41j.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:11 . 2008-04-14 00:09	6656 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\kbdlk41a.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:11 . 2008-04-14 00:09	6144 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\kbdiultn.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	6656 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\kbdinmal.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:09	6656 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\kbdinmal.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:09	6144 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\kbdinben.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:09	6144 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\kbdinbe1.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	6144 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\kbdinbe1.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:11 . 2008-04-14 00:09	7168 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\kbdibm02.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:09	7168 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\kbdfi1.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	7168 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\kbdfi1.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:11 . 2008-04-14 00:09	6144 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\kbdbhc.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:11 . 2008-04-14 00:09	6144 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\kbdax2.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:11 . 2008-04-14 00:09	6144 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\kbd106n.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:11 . 2008-04-14 00:09	6144 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\kbd106.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:11 . 2008-04-14 00:09	6144 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\kbd101.dll
- 2004-08-04 05:59 . 2004-08-04 05:59	5504 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\intelide.sys
+ 2004-08-04 05:59 . 2008-04-13 18:40	5504 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\intelide.sys
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	8192 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\igmpagnt.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	8192 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\igmpagnt.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-13 16:44	2560 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\iconlib.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	3584 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\icmp.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:09	3584 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\icmp.dll
+ 2004-08-04 06:00 . 2008-04-13 18:41	8576 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\i2omgmt.sys
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	7168 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\hccoin.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	7168 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\hccoin.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2006-12-31 01:26	9728 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\gpkrsrc.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	9728 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\gpkrsrc.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:09	6656 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\fxsres.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	6656 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\fxsres.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	8704 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\fxsperf.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	8704 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\fxsperf.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:09	9344 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\framebuf.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	9344 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\framebuf.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:11 . 2008-04-14 00:12	7680 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\forcedos.exe
+ 2011-05-23 22:11 . 2008-04-14 00:09	7168 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\f3ahvoas.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-13 17:09	4096 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\dsprpres.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	4096 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\dsprpres.dll
+ 2004-08-04 06:07 . 2008-04-13 18:45	2944 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\drmkaud.sys
- 2004-08-04 06:07 . 2004-08-04 06:07	2944 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\drmkaud.sys
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:09	3072 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\dpnlobby.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:09	3072 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\dpnaddr.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:10 . 2008-04-14 00:11	9216 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\dot3dlg.dll
+ 2004-08-04 06:00 . 2008-04-13 18:40	8320 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\dlttape.sys
- 2004-08-04 06:00 . 2004-08-04 06:00	8320 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\dlttape.sys
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	5120 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\dllhost.exe
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	5120 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\dllhost.exe
+ 2011-05-23 22:10 . 2008-04-14 00:12	6144 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\dcomcnfg.exe
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	8704 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\dciman32.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	8704 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\dciman32.dll
+ 2004-08-04 08:07 . 2008-04-14 00:25	1804 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\dcache.bin
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	8192 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\d3d8thk.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	8192 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\d3d8thk.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	6144 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\csrss.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	6144 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\csrss.exe
+ 2011-05-23 22:10 . 2008-04-14 00:12	6144 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\comrereg.exe
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	9728 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\comrepl.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	9728 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\comrepl.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	5632 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\cisvc.exe
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	5632 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\cisvc.exe
+ 2004-08-04 06:00 . 2008-04-13 18:40	8192 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\changer.sys
- 2004-08-04 06:00 . 2004-08-04 06:00	8192 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\changer.sys
+ 2011-05-23 22:10 . 2008-04-14 00:11	7168 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\bitsprx4.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	7168 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\bitsprx3.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	7168 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\bitsprx3.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	8192 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\bitsprx2.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	8192 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\bitsprx2.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	8704 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\batt.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	8704 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\batt.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	3775 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\adv11nt5.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	3775 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\adv11nt5.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	3711 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\adv09nt5.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	3711 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\adv09nt5.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	3135 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\adv08nt5.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	3135 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\adv08nt5.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	3647 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\adv07nt5.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	3647 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\adv07nt5.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	3615 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\adv05nt5.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	3615 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\adv05nt5.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	3967 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\adv02nt5.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	3967 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\adv02nt5.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	4255 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\adv01nt5.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	4255 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\adv01nt5.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	4096 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\actmovie.exe
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	4096 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\actmovie.exe
+ 2005-08-26 15:09 . 2011-10-20 20:29	3784 c:\windows\PCHEALTH\HELPCTR\PackageStore\SkuStore.bin
+ 2010-03-18 17:16 . 2010-03-18 17:16	8536 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\NETFXRepair.3082.dll
+ 2010-03-18 17:16 . 2010-03-18 17:16	8536 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\NETFXRepair.3076.dll
+ 2010-03-18 17:16 . 2010-03-18 17:16	8536 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\NETFXRepair.2070.dll
+ 2010-03-18 17:16 . 2010-03-18 17:16	8024 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\NETFXRepair.2052.dll
+ 2010-03-18 17:16 . 2010-03-18 17:16	8536 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\NETFXRepair.1055.dll
+ 2010-03-18 17:16 . 2010-03-18 17:16	8536 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\NETFXRepair.1053.dll
+ 2010-03-18 17:16 . 2010-03-18 17:16	9048 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\NETFXRepair.1049.dll
+ 2010-03-18 17:16 . 2010-03-18 17:16	8536 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\NETFXRepair.1046.dll
+ 2010-03-18 17:16 . 2010-03-18 17:16	8536 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\NETFXRepair.1045.dll
+ 2010-03-18 17:16 . 2010-03-18 17:16	8536 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\NETFXRepair.1044.dll
+ 2010-03-18 17:16 . 2010-03-18 17:16	8536 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\NETFXRepair.1043.dll
+ 2010-03-18 17:16 . 2010-03-18 17:16	8536 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\NETFXRepair.1042.dll
+ 2010-03-18 17:16 . 2010-03-18 17:16	8536 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\NETFXRepair.1041.dll
+ 2010-03-18 17:16 . 2010-03-18 17:16	8536 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\NETFXRepair.1040.dll
+ 2010-03-18 17:16 . 2010-03-18 17:16	8536 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\NETFXRepair.1038.dll
+ 2010-03-18 17:16 . 2010-03-18 17:16	8536 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\NETFXRepair.1037.dll
+ 2010-03-18 17:16 . 2010-03-18 17:16	9048 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\NETFXRepair.1036.dll
+ 2010-03-18 17:16 . 2010-03-18 17:16	9048 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\NETFXRepair.1035.dll
+ 2010-03-18 17:16 . 2010-03-18 17:16	8536 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\NETFXRepair.1033.dll
+ 2010-03-18 17:16 . 2010-03-18 17:16	9048 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\NETFXRepair.1032.dll
+ 2010-03-18 17:16 . 2010-03-18 17:16	8536 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\NETFXRepair.1031.dll
+ 2010-03-18 17:16 . 2010-03-18 17:16	8536 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\NETFXRepair.1030.dll
+ 2010-03-18 17:16 . 2010-03-18 17:16	8536 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\NETFXRepair.1029.dll
+ 2010-03-18 17:16 . 2010-03-18 17:16	8024 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\NETFXRepair.1028.dll
+ 2010-03-18 17:16 . 2010-03-18 17:16	8536 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\NETFXRepair.1025.dll
+ 2010-03-18 17:16 . 2010-03-18 17:16	8032 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\ServiceModelRegUI.dll
+ 2010-03-18 17:16 . 2010-03-18 17:16	8040 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\ServiceModelInstallRC.dll
+ 2010-03-18 17:16 . 2010-03-18 17:16	8032 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\ServiceModelEvents.dll
+ 2010-01-11 02:03 . 2010-01-11 02:03	7168 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\Microsoft_VsaVb.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:14 . 2011-10-25 20:14	9064 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\policy.2.0.FSharp.Core\v4.0_2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\policy.2.0.FSharp.Core.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:16 . 2011-10-25 20:16	9680 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_32\Policy.10.2.Microsoft.TeamFoundation.WorkItemTracking.Client.RuleEngine\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Policy.10.2.Microsoft.TeamFoundation.WorkItemTracking.Client.RuleEngine.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:16 . 2011-10-25 20:16	9680 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_32\Policy.10.2.Microsoft.TeamFoundation.WorkItemTracking.Client.DataStore\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Policy.10.2.Microsoft.TeamFoundation.WorkItemTracking.Client.DataStore.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:16 . 2011-10-25 20:16	9672 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_32\Policy.10.2.Microsoft.TeamFoundation.WorkItemTracking.Client.Cache\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Policy.10.2.Microsoft.TeamFoundation.WorkItemTracking.Client.Cache.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:12 . 2008-01-18 15:13	2247 c:\windows\Installer\tsclientmsitrans\tscdsbl.bat
+ 2009-11-27 16:37 . 2009-11-27 16:07	8704 c:\windows\Driver Cache\i386\tsbyuv.dll
- 2009-11-27 16:37 . 2009-11-27 16:37	8704 c:\windows\Driver Cache\i386\tsbyuv.dll
+ 2011-10-25 22:40 . 2011-10-25 22:40	7680 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\policy.2.0.FSharp.C#\66cceeb1ca3c7d3d33472655f2f11314\policy.2.0.FSharp.Core.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-23 18:00 . 2011-10-23 18:00	9728 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\dfsvc\b9b6069e6da06eb57e89cc544397f735\dfsvc.ni.exe
- 2011-05-24 11:55 . 2011-05-24 11:55	7168 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft_VsaVb\8.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft_VsaVb.dll
+ 2011-10-21 13:38 . 2011-10-21 13:38	7168 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft_VsaVb\8.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft_VsaVb.dll
+ 2011-10-21 13:38 . 2011-10-21 13:38	5632 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualC\8.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualC.Dll
- 2011-05-24 11:55 . 2011-05-24 11:55	5632 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualC\8.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualC.Dll
+ 2011-10-21 13:38 . 2011-10-21 13:38	6656 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\IIEHost\2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\IIEHost.dll
- 2011-05-24 11:55 . 2011-05-24 11:55	6656 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\IIEHost\2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\IIEHost.dll
- 2011-05-24 11:56 . 2011-05-24 11:56	8192 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\IEExecRemote\2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\IEExecRemote.dll
+ 2011-10-21 13:38 . 2011-10-21 13:38	8192 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\IEExecRemote\2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\IEExecRemote.dll
- 2009-12-28 19:59 . 2009-12-28 19:59	7680 c:\windows\assembly\GAC\Microsoft.VisualStudio.TextManager.Interop.9.0\9.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\microsoft.visualstudio.textmanager.interop.9.0.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:15 . 2011-10-25 20:15	7680 c:\windows\assembly\GAC\Microsoft.VisualStudio.TextManager.Interop.9.0\9.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\microsoft.visualstudio.textmanager.interop.9.0.dll
- 2009-12-28 19:56 . 2009-12-28 19:56	6656 c:\windows\assembly\GAC\Microsoft.Internal.VisualStudio.Shell.Interop.9.0\9.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.Internal.VisualStudio.Shell.Interop.9.0.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:15 . 2011-10-25 20:15	6656 c:\windows\assembly\GAC\Microsoft.Internal.VisualStudio.Shell.Interop.9.0\9.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.Internal.VisualStudio.Shell.Interop.9.0.dll
+ 2011-05-24 07:34 . 2001-08-18 02:36	8192 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB977914_0$\tsbyuv.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	6656 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\wuauserv.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:14 . 2004-08-04 07:56	8192 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\wshirda.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	5632 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\wmm2res2.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	7680 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\wmm2ext.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	4096 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\wmm2eres.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	6656 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\wmiapres.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:14 . 2004-08-04 06:07	8832  c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\wmiacpi.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	5632 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\wmi.dll
- 2006-07-07 12:45 . 2001-08-18 12:00	5632 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\wmi.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	5632 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\winver.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 05:59	5376 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\viaide.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:14 . 2004-08-04 07:56	8704 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\tty.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 05:58	4352 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\swenum.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2006-06-14 08:47	6400 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\splitter.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	8192 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\spdwnwxp.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:14 . 2004-08-04 06:00	7552 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\sonyait.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	8704 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\snmptrap.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:14 . 2004-08-04 07:56	6144 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\snmpmib.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	8192 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\smbinst.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 06:07	6912 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\smbclass.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 06:07	6016 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\smbali.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	3901 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\siint5.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	5120 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\sfc.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	6656 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\sensapi.dll
- 2006-07-07 12:45 . 2001-08-18 12:00	5632 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\security.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	5632 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\security.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	9216 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\scrnsave.scr
- 2006-07-07 12:45 . 2006-06-30 12:51	2678 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\s5nrrx7b.dat
+ 2011-10-20 20:11 . 2006-06-30 12:51	2678 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\s5nrrx7b.dat
- 2006-07-07 12:45 . 2006-06-30 12:51	2678 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\rv573753.dat
+ 2011-10-20 20:11 . 2006-06-30 12:51	2678 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\rv573753.dat
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2006-06-26 17:37	8192 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\rasadhlp.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 06:00	6016 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\qic157.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:14 . 2004-08-04 07:56	9216 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\proxycfg.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	8192 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\ntlsapi.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:11 . 2006-06-30 12:51	2678 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\nf3bxbp7.dat
- 2006-07-07 12:45 . 2006-06-30 12:51	2678 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\nf3bxbp7.dat
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2001-08-18 12:00	9600 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\ndistapi.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	4096 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\nddeapir.exe
- 2006-07-07 12:45 . 2001-08-18 12:00	4096 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\nddeapir.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	9728 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\ncpsres.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2001-08-18 12:00	4096 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\mtxex.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 05:58	5504 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\mstee.sys
- 2006-07-07 12:45 . 2002-12-12 04:14	5504 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\mstee.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 05:58	4992 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\mspqm.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 05:58	5376 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\mspclock.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 05:58	7552 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\mskssrv.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	4608 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\msimg32.dll
- 2006-07-07 12:45 . 2001-08-18 12:00	4608 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\msimg32.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	6656 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\msidle.dll
- 2006-07-07 12:45 . 2001-08-18 12:00	4126 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\msdxmlc.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	4126 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\msdxmlc.dll
- 2006-07-07 12:45 . 2001-08-18 12:00	6144 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\msdtc.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	6144 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\msdtc.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	4096 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\msdaurl.dll
- 2006-07-07 12:46 . 2001-08-18 12:00	4096 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\msdaurl.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	4096 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\msdasc.dll
- 2006-07-07 12:46 . 2001-08-18 12:00	4096 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\msdasc.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	4096 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\msdaer.dll
- 2006-07-07 12:46 . 2001-08-18 12:00	4096 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\msdaer.dll
- 2006-07-07 12:46 . 2001-08-18 12:00	4096 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\msdaenum.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	4096 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\msdaenum.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	4096 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\msdadc.dll
- 2006-07-07 12:46 . 2001-08-18 12:00	4096 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\msdadc.dll
- 2006-07-07 12:45 . 2001-08-18 12:00	3584 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\msafd.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	3584 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\msafd.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	4639 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\mplayer2.exe
- 2006-07-07 12:46 . 2001-08-18 12:00	4639 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\mplayer2.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:14 . 2004-08-04 07:56	7680 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\migregdb.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 06:00	7040 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\ltotape.sys
- 2006-07-07 12:45 . 2002-12-12 04:14	4096 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\ksuser.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	4096 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\ksuser.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 05:59	7424 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\kd1394.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	7168 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\kbdukx.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	7680 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\kbdsmsno.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	7680 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\kbdsmsfi.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	7168 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\kbdno1.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2001-08-18 12:00	7168 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\kbdnec.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	6144 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\kbdmlt48.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	6144 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\kbdmlt47.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	5632 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\kbdmaori.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2001-08-18 12:00	6144 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\kbdlk41j.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2001-08-18 12:00	6656 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\kbdlk41a.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	6656 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\kbdinmal.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	6656 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\kbdinben.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	6144 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\kbdinbe1.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2001-08-18 12:00	7168 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\kbdibm02.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	7168 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\kbdfi1.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2001-08-18 12:00	6144 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\kbdax2.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2001-08-18 12:00	6144 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\kbd106n.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2001-08-18 12:00	6144 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\kbd101.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 05:59	5504 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\intelide.sys
- 2006-07-07 12:45 . 2001-08-18 12:00	8192 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\igmpagnt.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	8192 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\igmpagnt.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2005-04-27 23:15	2560 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\iconlib.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	3584 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\icmp.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 06:00	8192 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\i2omgmt.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2001-08-18 12:00	9600 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\hidusb.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	7168 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\hccoin.dll
- 2006-07-07 12:45 . 2001-08-18 12:00	9728 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\gpkrsrc.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	9728 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\gpkrsrc.dll
- 2006-07-07 12:45 . 2001-08-18 12:00	6656 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\fxsres.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	6656 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\fxsres.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	8704 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\fxsperf.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	9344 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\framebuf.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2001-08-18 12:00	7168 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\forcedos.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2001-08-18 12:00	7168 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\f3ahvoas.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:14 . 2004-08-04 07:56	4096 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\dsprpres.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 06:07	2944 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\drmkaud.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	3584 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\dpnlobby.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	3584 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\dpnaddr.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 06:00	8320 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\dlttape.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	5120 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\dllhost.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2001-08-18 12:00	5120 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\dcomcnfg.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	8704 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\dciman32.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 08:07	1788 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\dcache.bin
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	8192 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\d3d8thk.dll
- 2006-07-07 12:46 . 2002-12-12 04:14	8192 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\d3d8thk.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56 6144 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\csrss.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2001-08-18 12:00	5120 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\comrereg.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	9728 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\comrepl.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	5632 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\cisvc.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 06:00	8192 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\changer.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	7168 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\bitsprx3.dll
- 2006-07-07 12:46 . 2004-07-01 22:08	7168 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\bitsprx3.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	8192 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\bitsprx2.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	8704 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\batt.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:11 . 2005-08-26 15:18	2232 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\b97d7l39.dat
- 2006-07-07 12:45 . 2005-08-26 15:18	2232 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\b97d7l39.dat
- 2006-07-07 12:45 . 2006-06-30 12:51	2678 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\ajf3v7r3.dat
+ 2011-10-20 20:11 . 2006-06-30 12:51	2678 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\ajf3v7r3.dat
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	3775 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\adv11nt5.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	3711 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\adv09nt5.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	3135 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\adv08nt5.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	3647 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\adv07nt5.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	3615 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\adv05nt5.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	3967 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\adv02nt5.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	4255 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\adv01nt5.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	4096 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\actmovie.exe
- 2006-07-07 12:46 . 2001-08-18 12:00	4096 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\actmovie.exe
- 2006-07-07 12:45 . 2006-06-30 12:51	2678 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\9njdfzlj.dat
+ 2011-10-20 20:11 . 2006-06-30 12:51	2678 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\9njdfzlj.dat
+ 2011-10-23 16:29 . 2011-10-23 16:29	109568 c:\windows\WinSxS\x86_System.EnterpriseServices_b03f5f7f11d50a3a_4.0.0.0_x-ww_29b51492\System.EnterpriseServices.Wrapper.dll
+ 2011-10-23 16:29 . 2011-10-23 16:29	246128 c:\windows\WinSxS\x86_System.EnterpriseServices_b03f5f7f11d50a3a_4.0.0.0_x-ww_29b51492\System.EnterpriseServices.dll
- 2011-05-24 11:55 . 2011-05-24 11:55	113664 c:\windows\WinSxS\x86_System.EnterpriseServices_b03f5f7f11d50a3a_2.0.0.0_x-ww_7d5f3790\System.EnterpriseServices.Wrapper.dll
+ 2011-10-21 13:38 . 2011-10-21 13:38	113664 c:\windows\WinSxS\x86_System.EnterpriseServices_b03f5f7f11d50a3a_2.0.0.0_x-ww_7d5f3790\System.EnterpriseServices.Wrapper.dll
- 2011-05-24 11:55 . 2011-05-24 11:55	258048 c:\windows\WinSxS\x86_System.EnterpriseServices_b03f5f7f11d50a3a_2.0.0.0_x-ww_7d5f3790\System.EnterpriseServices.dll
+ 2011-10-21 13:38 . 2011-10-21 13:38	258048 c:\windows\WinSxS\x86_System.EnterpriseServices_b03f5f7f11d50a3a_2.0.0.0_x-ww_7d5f3790\System.EnterpriseServices.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:10 . 2008-04-13 18:26	132096 c:\windows\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.Windows.Networking.RtcRes_6595b64144ccf1df_5.2.2.3_en_16a24bc0\rtcres.dll
- 2006-07-07 12:53 . 2004-08-04 07:55	132096 c:\windows\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.Windows.Networking.RtcRes_6595b64144ccf1df_5.2.2.3_en_16a24bc0\rtcres.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:10 . 2008-04-14 00:12	991232 c:\windows\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.Windows.Networking.RtcDll_6595b64144ccf1df_5.2.2.3_x-ww_d6bd8b95\rtcdll.dll
- 2006-07-07 12:53 . 2004-08-04 07:56	991232 c:\windows\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.Windows.Networking.RtcDll_6595b64144ccf1df_5.2.2.3_x-ww_d6bd8b95\rtcdll.dll
- 2006-07-07 12:53 . 2004-08-04 07:56	853504 c:\windows\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.Windows.Networking.Dxmrtp_6595b64144ccf1df_5.2.2.3_x-ww_468466a7\dxmrtp.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:10 . 2008-04-14 00:12	853504 c:\windows\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.Windows.Networking.Dxmrtp_6595b64144ccf1df_5.2.2.3_x-ww_468466a7\dxmrtp.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:10 . 2008-04-14 00:12	343040 c:\windows\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.Windows.CPlusPlusRuntime_6595b64144ccf1df_7.0.2600.5512_x-ww_3fd60d63\msvcrt.dll
+ 2010-02-16 05:05 . 2010-02-16 05:05	653136 c:\windows\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC90.CRT_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30729.4974_x-ww_d889290f\msvcr90.dll
+ 2010-02-16 05:05 . 2010-02-16 05:05	569680 c:\windows\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC90.CRT_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30729.4974_x-ww_d889290f\msvcp90.dll
+ 2010-02-16 05:07 . 2010-02-16 05:07	225280 c:\windows\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC90.CRT_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30729.4974_x-ww_d889290f\msvcm90.dll
+ 2010-02-16 05:05 . 2010-02-16 05:05	159048 c:\windows\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC90.ATL_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30729.4974_x-ww_39291683\atl90.dll
- 2008-08-27 22:14 . 2007-01-19 20:15	401462 c:\windows\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.Tools.VisualCPlusPlus.Runtime-Libraries_6595b64144ccf1df_6.0.9792.0_x-ww_08a6620a\msvcp60.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:10 . 2008-04-14 00:12	401462 c:\windows\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.Tools.VisualCPlusPlus.Runtime-Libraries_6595b64144ccf1df_6.0.9792.0_x-ww_08a6620a\msvcp60.dll
- 2008-08-27 22:14 . 2007-01-19 20:15	995383 c:\windows\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.Tools.VisualCPlusPlus.Runtime-Libraries_6595b64144ccf1df_6.0.9792.0_x-ww_08a6620a\mfc42.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:10 . 2008-04-14 00:12	995383 c:\windows\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.Tools.VisualCPlusPlus.Runtime-Libraries_6595b64144ccf1df_6.0.9792.0_x-ww_08a6620a\mfc42.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:24 . 2011-10-25 20:24	164176 c:\windows\WinSxS\MSIL_WcfSvcHost_31bf3856ad364e35_10.0.0.0_x-ww_8f8c98f0\WcfSvcHost.exe
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	283648 c:\windows\winhlp32.exe
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	283648 c:\windows\winhlp32.exe
+ 2002-09-25 16:21 . 2008-04-14 00:12	338432 c:\windows\system32\zipfldr.dll
+ 2008-04-25 15:47 . 2008-04-13 17:39	689152 c:\windows\system32\xpsp3res.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-13 17:39	187392 c:\windows\system32\xpsp1res.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	187392 c:\windows\system32\xpsp1res.dll
+ 2006-06-28 12:03 . 2008-04-13 17:39	438784 c:\windows\system32\xpob2res.dll
- 2006-06-28 12:03 . 2004-08-04 07:56	438784 c:\windows\system32\xpob2res.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	129024 c:\windows\system32\xmlprov.dll
- 2006-11-05 18:16 . 2009-01-07 22:21	121856 c:\windows\system32\xmllite.dll
+ 2006-11-05 18:16 . 2008-04-14 00:12	121856 c:\windows\system32\xmllite.dll
+ 2001-08-17 22:36 . 2008-04-14 00:12	483840 c:\windows\system32\wzcsvc.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	383488 c:\windows\system32\wzcdlg.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	108032 c:\windows\system32\wshbth.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	108032 c:\windows\system32\wshbth.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-05-08 11:24	155648 c:\windows\system32\wscript.exe
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	264192 c:\windows\system32\wow32.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	264192 c:\windows\system32\wow32.dll
- 2008-04-20 13:21 . 2004-08-04 07:56	303616 c:\windows\system32\wmstream.dll
+ 2008-04-20 13:21 . 2008-04-14 00:12	303616 c:\windows\system32\wmstream.dll
- 2008-04-20 13:21 . 2004-08-04 07:56	115200 c:\windows\system32\wmsdmoe.dll
+ 2008-04-20 13:21 . 2008-04-14 00:12	115200 c:\windows\system32\wmsdmoe.dll
- 2006-10-24 17:30 . 2006-10-24 17:30	276992 c:\windows\system32\WMPhoto.dll
+ 2006-10-24 17:30 . 2008-04-14 00:12	276992 c:\windows\system32\wmphoto.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	172032 c:\windows\system32\wldap32.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	172032 c:\windows\system32\wldap32.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2009-06-10 06:14	132096 c:\windows\system32\wkssvc.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2009-06-10 06:32	132096 c:\windows\system32\wkssvc.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2009-12-24 07:05	177664 c:\windows\system32\wintrust.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2009-12-24 06:59	177664 c:\windows\system32\wintrust.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2011-06-20 17:44	293376 c:\windows\system32\winsrv.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	146432 c:\windows\system32\winspool.drv
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	146432 c:\windows\system32\winspool.drv
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11	756224 c:\windows\system32\winntbbu.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	176128 c:\windows\system32\winmm.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	176128 c:\windows\system32\winmm.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	507904 c:\windows\system32\winlogon.exe
+ 2006-06-28 12:03 . 2009-08-25 09:17	354816 c:\windows\system32\winhttp.dll
+ 2006-10-24 17:29 . 2008-04-14 00:12	346112 c:\windows\system32\windowscodecsext.dll
+ 2006-10-24 17:30 . 2008-04-14 00:12	712704 c:\windows\system32\windowscodecs.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	102400 c:\windows\system32\win32spl.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	111104 c:\windows\system32\wiavideo.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	111104 c:\windows\system32\wiavideo.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	589312 c:\windows\system32\wiashext.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	589312 c:\windows\system32\wiashext.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2006-12-19 18:16	333824 c:\windows\system32\wiaservc.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	333824 c:\windows\system32\wiaservc.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	124416 c:\windows\system32\wiadss.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	124416 c:\windows\system32\wiadss.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	463360 c:\windows\system32\wiadefui.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	463360 c:\windows\system32\wiadefui.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	433664 c:\windows\system32\wiaacmgr.exe
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	433664 c:\windows\system32\wiaacmgr.exe
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	135680 c:\windows\system32\webvw.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	135680 c:\windows\system32\webvw.dll
+ 2005-08-26 15:06 . 2008-04-14 00:12	144896 c:\windows\system32\wbem\wmisvc.dll
- 2005-08-26 15:06 . 2004-08-04 07:56	144896 c:\windows\system32\wbem\wmisvc.dll
- 2005-08-26 15:06 . 2009-02-06 16:39	227840 c:\windows\system32\wbem\wmiprvse.exe
+ 2005-08-26 15:06 . 2009-02-06 10:10	227840 c:\windows\system32\wbem\wmiprvse.exe
+ 2005-08-26 15:06 . 2009-02-09 12:10	453120 c:\windows\system32\wbem\wmiprvsd.dll
- 2005-08-26 15:06 . 2009-02-09 10:20	453120 c:\windows\system32\wbem\wmiprvsd.dll
+ 2005-08-26 15:06 . 2008-04-14 00:12	144896 c:\windows\system32\wbem\wmiprov.dll
- 2005-08-26 15:06 . 2004-08-04 07:56	144896 c:\windows\system32\wbem\wmiprov.dll
+ 2005-08-26 15:06 . 2008-04-14 00:12	132096 c:\windows\system32\wbem\wmipdskq.dll
- 2005-08-26 15:06 . 2004-08-04 07:56	132096 c:\windows\system32\wbem\wmipdskq.dll
+ 2005-08-26 15:06 . 2008-04-14 00:12	156672 c:\windows\system32\wbem\wmipcima.dll
- 2005-08-26 15:06 . 2004-08-04 07:56	156672 c:\windows\system32\wbem\wmipcima.dll
+ 2005-08-26 15:06 . 2008-04-14 00:12	140800 c:\windows\system32\wbem\wmidcprv.dll
- 2005-08-26 15:06 . 2004-08-04 07:56	140800 c:\windows\system32\wbem\wmidcprv.dll
- 2005-08-26 15:06 . 2004-08-04 07:56	126464 c:\windows\system32\wbem\wmiapsrv.exe
+ 2005-08-26 15:06 . 2008-04-14 00:12	126464 c:\windows\system32\wbem\wmiapsrv.exe
+ 2005-08-26 15:06 . 2008-04-14 00:12	196608 c:\windows\system32\wbem\wmiadap.exe
- 2005-08-26 15:06 . 2004-08-04 07:56	196608 c:\windows\system32\wbem\wmiadap.exe
- 2005-08-26 15:06 . 2004-08-04 07:56	197120 c:\windows\system32\wbem\wbemupgd.dll
+ 2005-08-26 15:06 . 2008-04-14 00:12	197120 c:\windows\system32\wbem\wbemupgd.dll
+ 2005-08-26 15:06 . 2008-04-14 00:12	116224 c:\windows\system32\wbem\wbemtest.exe
- 2005-08-26 15:06 . 2004-08-04 07:56	116224 c:\windows\system32\wbem\wbemtest.exe
- 2005-08-26 15:06 . 2004-08-04 07:56	273920 c:\windows\system32\wbem\wbemess.dll
+ 2005-08-26 15:06 . 2008-04-14 00:12	273920 c:\windows\system32\wbem\wbemess.dll
+ 2005-08-26 15:06 . 2008-04-14 00:12	178176 c:\windows\system32\wbem\wbemdisp.dll
- 2005-08-26 15:06 . 2004-08-04 07:56	178176 c:\windows\system32\wbem\wbemdisp.dll
+ 2005-08-26 15:06 . 2008-04-14 00:12	531456 c:\windows\system32\wbem\wbemcore.dll
- 2005-08-26 15:06 . 2004-08-04 07:56	214528 c:\windows\system32\wbem\wbemcomn.dll
+ 2005-08-26 15:06 . 2008-04-14 00:12	214528 c:\windows\system32\wbem\wbemcomn.dll
+ 2005-08-26 15:06 . 2008-04-14 00:12	196608 c:\windows\system32\wbem\wbemcntl.dll
- 2005-08-26 15:06 . 2004-08-04 07:56	196608 c:\windows\system32\wbem\wbemcntl.dll
+ 2005-08-26 15:06 . 2008-04-14 00:12	131584 c:\windows\system32\wbem\viewprov.dll
- 2005-08-26 15:06 . 2004-08-04 07:56	131584 c:\windows\system32\wbem\viewprov.dll
+ 2005-08-26 15:06 . 2008-04-14 00:12	178176 c:\windows\system32\wbem\repdrvfs.dll
+ 2005-08-26 15:06 . 2008-04-14 00:12	237056 c:\windows\system32\wbem\provthrd.dll
- 2005-08-26 15:06 . 2004-08-04 07:56	237056 c:\windows\system32\wbem\provthrd.dll
- 2005-08-26 15:06 . 2004-08-04 07:56	212992 c:\windows\system32\wbem\ntevt.dll
+ 2005-08-26 15:06 . 2008-04-14 00:12	212992 c:\windows\system32\wbem\ntevt.dll
- 2005-08-26 15:06 . 2004-08-04 07:56	123904 c:\windows\system32\wbem\mofd.dll
+ 2005-08-26 15:06 . 2008-04-14 00:11	123904 c:\windows\system32\wbem\mofd.dll
+ 2005-08-26 15:06 . 2008-04-14 00:11	185344 c:\windows\system32\wbem\framedyn.dll
+ 2005-08-26 15:06 . 2009-02-09 12:10	473600 c:\windows\system32\wbem\fastprox.dll
+ 2005-08-26 15:06 . 2008-04-14 00:11	247808 c:\windows\system32\wbem\esscli.dll
- 2005-08-26 15:06 . 2004-08-04 07:56	247808 c:\windows\system32\wbem\esscli.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	215552 c:\windows\system32\wavemsp.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	175104  c:\windows\system32\w32time.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	289792 c:\windows\system32\vssvc.exe
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	289792 c:\windows\system32\vssvc.exe
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	430592 c:\windows\system32\vssapi.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	430592 c:\windows\system32\vssapi.dll
+ 2010-03-19 03:21 . 2010-03-19 03:21	269144 c:\windows\system32\vsjitdebugger.exe
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2011-03-04 06:37	420864 c:\windows\system32\vbscript.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	218624 c:\windows\system32\uxtheme.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	218624 c:\windows\system32\uxtheme.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2010-04-16 15:36	406016 c:\windows\system32\usp10.dll
+ 2008-08-27 22:03 . 2008-04-14 00:12	173568 c:\windows\system32\usmt\sysmoda.dll
- 2008-08-27 22:03 . 2005-04-28 19:16	173568 c:\windows\system32\usmt\sysmoda.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2005-04-28 19:16	193024 c:\windows\system32\usmt\sysmod.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	193024 c:\windows\system32\usmt\sysmod.dll
- 2008-08-27 22:03 . 2005-04-28 19:16	199680 c:\windows\system32\usmt\scripta.dll
+ 2008-08-27 22:03 . 2008-04-14 00:12	199680 c:\windows\system32\usmt\scripta.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2005-04-28 19:16	215552 c:\windows\system32\usmt\script.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	215552 c:\windows\system32\usmt\script.dll
- 2008-08-27 22:03 . 2005-04-28 00:12	241152 c:\windows\system32\usmt\migwiza.exe
+ 2008-08-27 22:03 . 2008-04-14 00:12	241152 c:\windows\system32\usmt\migwiza.exe
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2005-04-28 00:12	245248 c:\windows\system32\usmt\migwiz.exe
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	245248 c:\windows\system32\usmt\migwiz.exe
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	103936 c:\windows\system32\usmt\migload.exe
- 2005-04-28 16:16 . 2005-04-28 16:16	261120 c:\windows\system32\usmt\migisma.dll
+ 2005-04-28 16:16 . 2008-04-14 00:11	261120 c:\windows\system32\usmt\migisma.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11	274432 c:\windows\system32\usmt\migism.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2005-04-28 19:16	274432 c:\windows\system32\usmt\migism.dll
- 2008-08-27 22:03 . 2005-04-28 19:16	115200 c:\windows\system32\usmt\guitrna.dll
+ 2008-08-27 22:03 . 2008-04-14 00:11	115200 c:\windows\system32\usmt\guitrna.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11	133120 c:\windows\system32\usmt\guitrn.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2005-04-28 19:16	133120 c:\windows\system32\usmt\guitrn.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	727040 c:\windows\system32\userenv.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	578560 c:\windows\system32\user32.dll
+ 2003-08-15 17:31 . 2011-08-22 23:48	105984 c:\windows\system32\url.dll
- 2003-08-15 17:31 . 2009-03-08 08:34	105984 c:\windows\system32\url.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	239616 c:\windows\system32\upnpui.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	239616 c:\windows\system32\upnpui.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	185856 c:\windows\system32\upnphost.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	133632 c:\windows\system32\upnp.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	316416 c:\windows\system32\untfs.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	316416 c:\windows\system32\untfs.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	123392 c:\windows\system32\umpnpmgr.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2005-08-23 03:35	123392 c:\windows\system32\umpnpmgr.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	275456 c:\windows\system32\ulib.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	275456 c:\windows\system32\ulib.dll
- 2006-06-29 10:53 . 2005-07-26 04:39	101376 c:\windows\system32\txflog.dll
+ 2006-06-29 10:53 . 2008-04-14 00:12	101376 c:\windows\system32\txflog.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	347136 c:\windows\system32\tourstart.exe
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	347136 c:\windows\system32\tourstart.exe
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	385536 c:\windows\system32\themeui.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	385536 c:\windows\system32\themeui.dll
- 2005-08-26 15:06 . 2004-08-04 07:56	295424 c:\windows\system32\termsrv.dll
+ 2005-08-26 15:06 . 2008-04-14 00:12	295424 c:\windows\system32\termsrv.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	358400 c:\windows\system32\termmgr.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	358400 c:\windows\system32\termmgr.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	135680 c:\windows\system32\taskmgr.exe
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	135680 c:\windows\system32\taskmgr.exe
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	249856 c:\windows\system32\tapisrv.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	181760 c:\windows\system32\tapi32.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	181760 c:\windows\system32\tapi32.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	858624 c:\windows\system32\tapi3.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	858624 c:\windows\system32\tapi3.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2010-08-27 08:02	119808 c:\windows\system32\t2embed.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2009-10-16 02:51	119808 c:\windows\system32\t2embed.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	990208 c:\windows\system32\syssetup.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	106496 c:\windows\system32\sysocmgr.exe
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	191488 c:\windows\system32\syncui.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	191488 c:\windows\system32\syncui.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2006-10-19 13:56	713216 c:\windows\system32\sxs.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	713216 c:\windows\system32\sxs.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2009-08-26 08:16	247326 c:\windows\system32\strmdll.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2009-08-26 08:00	247326 c:\windows\system32\strmdll.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	121856 c:\windows\system32\stobject.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	121856 c:\windows\system32\stobject.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	136704 c:\windows\system32\sti_ci.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	136704 c:\windows\system32\sti_ci.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	679936 c:\windows\system32\sstext3d.scr
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	679936 c:\windows\system32\sstext3d.scr
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	610304 c:\windows\system32\sspipes.scr
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	610304 c:\windows\system32\sspipes.scr
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	393216 c:\windows\system32\ssflwbox.scr
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	393216 c:\windows\system32\ssflwbox.scr
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	704512 c:\windows\system32\ss3dfo.scr
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	704512 c:\windows\system32\ss3dfo.scr
+ 2005-08-26 15:08 . 2008-04-14 00:12	171008 c:\windows\system32\srsvc.dll
+ 2006-06-29 10:47 . 2008-04-14 00:12	239104 c:\windows\system32\srrstr.dll
- 2006-06-29 10:47 . 2004-08-04 07:56	239104 c:\windows\system32\srrstr.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	180800 c:\windows\system32\sqlunirl.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	180800 c:\windows\system32\sqlunirl.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	442368 c:\windows\system32\sqlsrv32.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	442368 c:\windows\system32\sqlsrv32.dll
+ 2010-02-14 18:05 . 2010-02-14 18:05	234336 c:\windows\system32\SqlServerSpatial.dll
- 2001-08-18 02:36 . 2008-07-06 12:06	373248 c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\unidrv.dll
+ 2001-08-18 02:36 . 2008-04-14 00:12	373248 c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\unidrv.dll
- 2006-04-01 13:57 . 2004-08-04 07:56	192512 c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\fxswzrd.dll
+ 2006-04-01 13:57 . 2008-04-14 00:11	192512 c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\fxswzrd.dll
- 2006-04-01 13:57 . 2004-08-04 07:56	154112 c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\fxsui.dll
+ 2006-04-01 13:57 . 2008-04-14 00:11	154112 c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\fxsui.dll
+ 2006-04-01 13:57 . 2008-04-14 00:11	397312 c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\fxstiff.dll
- 2006-04-01 13:57 . 2004-08-04 07:56	397312 c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\fxstiff.dll
+ 2006-04-01 13:57 . 2008-04-14 00:11	451584 c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\fxsapi.dll
- 2005-08-26 15:06 . 2004-08-04 07:56	538624 c:\windows\system32\spider.exe
+ 2005-08-26 15:06 . 2008-04-14 00:12	538624 c:\windows\system32\spider.exe
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	182272 c:\windows\system32\snmpsnap.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	182272 c:\windows\system32\snmpsnap.dll
- 2005-08-26 15:07 . 2004-08-04 07:56	131584 c:\windows\system32\sndrec32.exe
+ 2005-08-26 15:07 . 2008-04-14 00:12	131584 c:\windows\system32\sndrec32.exe
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	362496 c:\windows\system32\smlogcfg.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	188508 c:\windows\system32\slgen.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	188508 c:\windows\system32\slgen.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	286792 c:\windows\system32\slextspk.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	286792 c:\windows\system32\slextspk.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2009-07-27 23:17	135168 c:\windows\system32\shsvcs.dll
+ 2002-09-19 15:27 . 2008-04-14 00:12	152064 c:\windows\system32\shmedia.dll
+ 2004-08-20 18:41 . 2009-12-08 09:23	474112 c:\windows\system32\shlwapi.dll
- 2004-08-20 18:41 . 2009-12-08 08:59	474112 c:\windows\system32\shlwapi.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2011-01-21 14:44	439296 c:\windows\system32\shimgvw.dll
- 2002-03-05 00:09 . 2004-08-04 07:56	549376 c:\windows\system32\shdoclc.dll
+ 2002-03-05 00:09 . 2008-04-13 17:03	549376 c:\windows\system32\shdoclc.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	140288 c:\windows\system32\sfc_os.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	140288 c:\windows\system32\sfc_os.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 09:42	985088 c:\windows\system32\setupapi.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	130048 c:\windows\system32\Setup\tsoc.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	101376 c:\windows\system32\Setup\setupqry.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	101376 c:\windows\system32\Setup\setupqry.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11	123392  c:\windows\system32\Setup\imsinsnt.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11	505344 c:\windows\system32\Setup\iis.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	505344 c:\windows\system32\Setup\iis.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	132608 c:\windows\system32\Setup\fxsocm.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11	132608 c:\windows\system32\Setup\fxsocm.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11	274944 c:\windows\system32\Setup\comsetup.dll
+ 2005-08-26 15:06 . 2008-04-14 00:12	141312 c:\windows\system32\sessmgr.exe
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2009-02-06 11:11	110592 c:\windows\system32\services.exe
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2009-02-06 17:14	110592 c:\windows\system32\services.exe
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-05-09 10:53	172032 c:\windows\system32\scrrun.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-05-09 10:53	180224 c:\windows\system32\scrobj.dll
+ 2005-08-26 15:08 . 2008-04-14 00:12	192512 c:\windows\system32\schedsvc.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2011-04-29 17:25	151552 c:\windows\system32\schannel.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	314880 c:\windows\system32\scesrv.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	181248 c:\windows\system32\scecli.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	171008 c:\windows\system32\sccsccp.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	171008 c:\windows\system32\sccsccp.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	159232 c:\windows\system32\sbeio.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	159232 c:\windows\system32\sbeio.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2011-02-09 13:53	270848 c:\windows\system32\sbe.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	270848 c:\windows\system32\sbe.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	415744 c:\windows\system32\samsrv.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	415744 c:\windows\system32\samsrv.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	397056 c:\windows\system32\s3gnb.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	397056 c:\windows\system32\s3gnb.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-13 17:37	208384 c:\windows\system32\rsaenh.dll
+ 2006-06-29 10:53 . 2009-02-09 12:10	401408 c:\windows\system32\rpcss.dll
+ 2006-06-29 10:53 . 2010-08-16 08:45	590848 c:\windows\system32\rpcrt4.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	433664 c:\windows\system32\riched20.dll
+ 2008-08-27 22:14 . 2008-04-14 00:12	290304 c:\windows\system32\rhttpaa.dll
- 2005-08-26 15:08 . 2004-08-04 07:56	380416 c:\windows\system32\Restore\rstrui.exe
+ 2005-08-26 15:08 . 2008-04-14 00:12	380416 c:\windows\system32\Restore\rstrui.exe
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	397824 c:\windows\system32\regwizc.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	397824 c:\windows\system32\regwizc.dll
- 2005-08-26 15:06 . 2004-08-04 07:56	147968 c:\windows\system32\rdchost.dll
+ 2005-08-26 15:06 . 2008-04-14 00:12	147968 c:\windows\system32\rdchost.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	102400 c:\windows\system32\rcbdyctl.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	102400 c:\windows\system32\rcbdyctl.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2009-10-12 13:38	149504 c:\windows\system32\rastls.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	210944 c:\windows\system32\rasppp.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	186368 c:\windows\system32\rasmans.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	658432 c:\windows\system32\rasdlg.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	237056 c:\windows\system32\rasapi32.dll
+ 2005-08-26 15:08 . 2008-04-14 00:12	409088 c:\windows\system32\qmgr.dll
- 2005-08-31 13:16 . 2004-08-04 07:56	733696 c:\windows\system32\qedwipes.dll
+ 2005-08-31 13:16 . 2008-04-13 17:21	733696 c:\windows\system32\qedwipes.dll
+ 2005-08-31 13:16 . 2008-04-14 00:12	562176 c:\windows\system32\qedit.dll
- 2005-08-31 13:16 . 2004-08-04 07:56	562176 c:\windows\system32\qedit.dll
+ 2005-08-31 13:16 . 2008-04-14 00:12	386048 c:\windows\system32\qdvd.dll
+ 2005-08-31 13:16 . 2008-04-14 00:12	279040 c:\windows\system32\qdv.dll
- 2005-08-31 13:16 . 2004-08-04 07:56	279040 c:\windows\system32\qdv.dll
+ 2005-08-31 13:16 . 2008-04-14 00:12	192512 c:\windows\system32\qcap.dll
- 2005-08-31 13:16 . 2004-08-04 07:56	192512 c:\windows\system32\qcap.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:12 . 2008-04-14 00:12	291328 c:\windows\system32\qagentrt.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:12 . 2008-04-14 00:12	150528 c:\windows\system32\qagent.dll
+ 2005-08-31 13:16 . 2008-04-14 00:12	363520 c:\windows\system32\psisdecd.dll
- 2005-08-31 13:16 . 2004-08-04 07:56	363520 c:\windows\system32\psisdecd.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	109568 c:\windows\system32\progman.exe
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	109568 c:\windows\system32\progman.exe
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	560640 c:\windows\system32\printui.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	560640 c:\windows\system32\printui.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	105472 c:\windows\system32\polstore.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	105472 c:\windows\system32\polstore.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	176128 c:\windows\system32\photowiz.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	176128 c:\windows\system32\photowiz.dll
+ 2006-10-24 17:30 . 2008-04-14 00:12	412160 c:\windows\system32\photometadatahandler.dll
- 2006-10-24 17:30 . 2006-10-24 17:30	412160 c:\windows\system32\photometadatahandler.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2011-10-23 16:41	591368 c:\windows\system32\perfh009.dat
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2011-10-23 16:41	120670 c:\windows\system32\perfc009.dat
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2009-03-06 14:22	284160 c:\windows\system32\pdh.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	554496 c:\windows\system32\p2psvc.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	115712 c:\windows\system32\p2pnetsh.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	313856 c:\windows\system32\p2pgraph.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	105472 c:\windows\system32\p2pgasvc.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	153600 c:\windows\system32\p2p.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	215552 c:\windows\system32\osk.exe
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2006-10-04 08:48	215552 c:\windows\system32\osk.exe
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	713728 c:\windows\system32\opengl32.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	713728 c:\windows\system32\opengl32.dll
+ 2005-08-26 15:08 . 2008-04-14 00:12	565248 c:\windows\system32\oobe\msobmain.dll
- 2005-08-26 15:08 . 2004-08-04 07:56	122368 c:\windows\system32\oobe\msobcomm.dll
+ 2005-08-26 15:08 . 2008-04-14 00:12	122368 c:\windows\system32\oobe\msobcomm.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:11 . 2008-04-14 00:12	144384 c:\windows\system32\onex.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	107008 c:\windows\system32\oleprn.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	107008 c:\windows\system32\oleprn.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	122880  c:\windows\system32\oledlg.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2006-10-16 16:15	122880 c:\windows\system32\oledlg.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2010-12-20 17:32	551936 c:\windows\system32\oleaut32.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-03-07 16:56	192000 c:\windows\system32\offfilt.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-03-07 17:02	192000 c:\windows\system32\offfilt.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	147456 c:\windows\system32\odbctrac.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	147456 c:\windows\system32\odbctrac.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	278559 c:\windows\system32\odbcjt32.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	278559 c:\windows\system32\odbcjt32.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	106496 c:\windows\system32\odbccp32.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	106496 c:\windows\system32\odbccp32.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	135168 c:\windows\system32\odbcconf.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	135168 c:\windows\system32\odbcconf.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	249856 c:\windows\system32\odbc32.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2010-11-09 14:52	249856 c:\windows\system32\odbc32.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2010-05-06 10:41	206848 c:\windows\system32\occache.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2011-08-22 23:48	206848 c:\windows\system32\occache.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	286208 c:\windows\system32\objsel.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2009-10-13 10:30	270336 c:\windows\system32\oakley.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2006-10-13 12:35	142336 c:\windows\system32\nwprovau.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	142336 c:\windows\system32\nwprovau.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	420864 c:\windows\system32\ntvdm.exe
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	143360 c:\windows\system32\ntshrui.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	435200 c:\windows\system32\ntmssvc.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	435200 c:\windows\system32\ntmssvc.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	488448 c:\windows\system32\ntmsmgr.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	488448 c:\windows\system32\ntmsmgr.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	179200 c:\windows\system32\ntmsdba.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	118784 c:\windows\system32\ntmarta.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	118784 c:\windows\system32\ntmarta.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2010-12-09 15:15	718336 c:\windows\system32\ntdll.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	247808 c:\windows\system32\newdev.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	245760 c:\windows\system32\netui1.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	245760 c:\windows\system32\netui1.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:16	329728 c:\windows\system32\netsetup.exe
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 08:02	329728 c:\windows\system32\netsetup.exe
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	875008 c:\windows\system32\netplwiz.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	875008 c:\windows\system32\netplwiz.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	198144 c:\windows\system32\netman.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	407040 c:\windows\system32\netlogon.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	407040 c:\windows\system32\netlogon.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	139264 c:\windows\system32\netid.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	139264 c:\windows\system32\netid.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	111104 c:\windows\system32\netdde.exe
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	111104 c:\windows\system32\netdde.exe
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	622592 c:\windows\system32\netcfgx.dll
+ 2006-06-29 10:53 . 2008-10-15 16:34	337408 c:\windows\system32\netapi32.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	124928 c:\windows\system32\net1.exe
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	124928 c:\windows\system32\net1.exe
+ 2011-05-23 22:11 . 2008-04-14 00:12	176640 c:\windows\system32\napstat.exe
+ 2011-05-23 22:11 . 2008-04-14 00:12	193024 c:\windows\system32\napmontr.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:12 . 2008-04-13 18:40	576512 c:\windows\system32\mui\0424\xpsp3res.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	732160 c:\windows\system32\mui\0424\xpsp2res.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-13 18:38	732160 c:\windows\system32\mui\0424\xpsp2res.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	192512 c:\windows\system32\mui\0424\xpsp1res.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-13 18:35	192512 c:\windows\system32\mui\0424\xpsp1res.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-13 18:40	408576 c:\windows\system32\mui\0424\xpob2res.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	408576 c:\windows\system32\mui\0424\xpob2res.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	187392 c:\windows\system32\mui\041e\xpsp1res.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-13 17:39	187392 c:\windows\system32\mui\041e\xpsp1res.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:12 . 2008-04-13 18:40	577536 c:\windows\system32\mui\041b\xpsp3res.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-13 18:38	757248 c:\windows\system32\mui\041b\xpsp2res.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	757248 c:\windows\system32\mui\041b\xpsp2res.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-13 18:35	192512 c:\windows\system32\mui\041b\xpsp1res.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	405504 c:\windows\system32\mui\041b\xpob2res.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-13 18:40	405504 c:\windows\system32\mui\041b\xpob2res.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	701440 c:\windows\system32\msxml2.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	701440 c:\windows\system32\msxml2.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	506368 c:\windows\system32\msxml.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	506368 c:\windows\system32\msxml.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-06-20 16:02	245248 c:\windows\system32\mswsock.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-06-20 17:41	245248 c:\windows\system32\mswsock.dll
- 2005-08-31 13:16 . 2009-08-05 09:11	204800 c:\windows\system32\mswebdvd.dll
+ 2005-08-31 13:16 . 2009-08-05 09:01	204800 c:\windows\system32\mswebdvd.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	121344 c:\windows\system32\msvfw32.dll
+ 2008-04-20 13:21 . 2008-04-14 00:12	343040 c:\windows\system32\msvcrt.dll
- 2008-04-20 13:21 . 2004-08-04 07:56	343040 c:\windows\system32\msvcrt.dll
+ 2010-03-18 17:16 . 2010-03-18 17:16	771424 c:\windows\system32\msvcr100_clr0400.dll
+ 2010-03-18 13:15 . 2010-03-18 13:15	770384 c:\windows\system32\msvcr100.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	413696 c:\windows\system32\msvcp60.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	413696 c:\windows\system32\msvcp60.dll
+ 2010-03-18 13:15 . 2010-03-18 13:15	743248 c:\windows\system32\msvcp100d.dll
+ 2010-03-18 13:15 . 2010-03-18 13:15	421200 c:\windows\system32\msvcp100.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2009-09-11 14:18	136192 c:\windows\system32\msv1_0.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	195072 c:\windows\system32\msutb.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	195072 c:\windows\system32\msutb.dll
+ 2005-08-26 15:06 . 2011-01-27 11:57	677888 c:\windows\system32\mstsc.exe
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	116224 c:\windows\system32\mstlsapi.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2011-08-22 23:48	611840 c:\windows\system32\mstime.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2010-05-06 10:41	611840 c:\windows\system32\mstime.dll
+ 2005-08-26 15:08 . 2008-04-14 00:12	274944 c:\windows\system32\mstask.dll


----------



## dgp1939 (Oct 9, 2003)

Part 4

- 2005-08-26 15:08 . 2004-08-04 07:56	274944 c:\windows\system32\mstask.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:11 . 2008-04-14 00:12	155136 c:\windows\system32\mssha.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	134656 c:\windows\system32\mssap.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	134656 c:\windows\system32\mssap.dll
+ 2005-08-26 15:07 . 2009-12-16 18:43	343040 c:\windows\system32\mspaint.exe
- 2005-08-26 15:07 . 2009-12-16 12:58	343040 c:\windows\system32\mspaint.exe
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	143360 c:\windows\system32\msorcl32.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	143360 c:\windows\system32\msorcl32.dll
+ 2005-08-26 15:08 . 2008-04-14 00:12	105984 c:\windows\system32\msoert2.dll
- 2005-08-26 15:08 . 2004-08-04 07:56	105984 c:\windows\system32\msoert2.dll
+ 2005-08-26 15:08 . 2008-04-14 00:12	252928 c:\windows\system32\msoeacct.dll
- 2005-08-26 15:08 . 2004-08-04 07:56	252928 c:\windows\system32\msoeacct.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	290816 c:\windows\system32\msnsspc.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	290816 c:\windows\system32\msnsspc.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-03-27 08:12	151583 c:\windows\system32\msjint40.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	151583 c:\windows\system32\msjint40.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	159232 c:\windows\system32\msimtf.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11	159232 c:\windows\system32\msimtf.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	248832 c:\windows\system32\msieftp.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11	248832 c:\windows\system32\msieftp.dll
+ 2006-06-27 19:15 . 2008-04-14 00:12	294912 c:\windows\system32\msh263.drv
- 2006-06-27 19:15 . 2004-08-04 07:56	294912 c:\windows\system32\msh263.drv
- 2005-08-26 15:08 . 2004-08-04 07:56	188416 c:\windows\system32\msh261.drv
+ 2005-08-26 15:08 . 2008-04-14 00:12	188416 c:\windows\system32\msh261.drv
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11	997376 c:\windows\system32\msgina.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	539136 c:\windows\system32\msftedit.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2006-11-27 14:54	539136 c:\windows\system32\msftedit.dll
+ 2009-03-08 08:32 . 2011-08-22 23:48	602112 c:\windows\system32\msfeeds.dll
- 2006-06-29 10:53 . 2008-06-12 14:16	161792 c:\windows\system32\msdtcuiu.dll
+ 2006-06-29 10:53 . 2008-06-12 14:23	161792 c:\windows\system32\msdtcuiu.dll
- 2006-06-29 10:53 . 2008-06-12 14:16	956928 c:\windows\system32\msdtctm.dll
+ 2006-06-29 10:53 . 2008-06-12 14:23	956928 c:\windows\system32\msdtctm.dll
- 2006-06-29 10:53 . 2008-06-12 14:16	428032 c:\windows\system32\msdtcprx.dll
+ 2006-06-29 10:53 . 2008-06-12 14:23	428032 c:\windows\system32\msdtcprx.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11	151552 c:\windows\system32\msdart.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	151552 c:\windows\system32\msdart.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	118784 c:\windows\system32\msdadiag.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	118784 c:\windows\system32\msdadiag.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11	297984 c:\windows\system32\msctf.dll
- 2005-08-26 15:07 . 2004-08-04 07:56	123392 c:\windows\system32\mplay32.exe
+ 2005-08-26 15:07 . 2008-04-14 00:12	123392 c:\windows\system32\mplay32.exe
- 2006-10-19 01:47 . 2006-10-19 01:47	317440 c:\windows\system32\MP4SDECD.dll
+ 2006-10-19 01:47 . 2010-03-30 16:24	317440 c:\windows\system32\mp4sdecd.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-13 16:45	216064 c:\windows\system32\moricons.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	216064 c:\windows\system32\moricons.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11	153600 c:\windows\system32\modemui.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	153600 c:\windows\system32\modemui.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	143360 c:\windows\system32\mobsync.exe
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	143360 c:\windows\system32\mobsync.exe
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11	207360 c:\windows\system32\mobsync.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	207360 c:\windows\system32\mobsync.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:11 . 2008-04-14 00:11	106496 c:\windows\system32\mmcfxcommon.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:11 . 2008-04-14 00:11	397312 c:\windows\system32\mmcex.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11	163328 c:\windows\system32\mmcbase.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11	586240 c:\windows\system32\mlang.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	586240 c:\windows\system32\mlang.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:11 . 2008-04-14 00:11	184320 c:\windows\system32\microsoft.managementconsole.dll
+ 2010-03-18 13:15 . 2010-03-18 13:15	104784 c:\windows\system32\mfcm100ud.dll
+ 2010-03-18 13:15 . 2010-03-18 13:15	103248 c:\windows\system32\mfcm100d.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2011-02-08 13:33	974848 c:\windows\system32\mfc42u.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2011-02-08 13:33	978944 c:\windows\system32\mfc42.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2010-09-18 06:53	953856 c:\windows\system32\mfc40u.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2010-09-18 06:53	954368 c:\windows\system32\mfc40.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	118272 c:\windows\system32\mdminst.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11	118272 c:\windows\system32\mdminst.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2010-12-20 17:26	730112 c:\windows\system32\lsasrv.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	514560 c:\windows\system32\logonui.exe
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	514560 c:\windows\system32\logonui.exe
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	220672 c:\windows\system32\logon.scr
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	220672 c:\windows\system32\logon.scr
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2009-05-07 15:32	345600 c:\windows\system32\localspl.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11	221696 c:\windows\system32\localsec.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	221696 c:\windows\system32\localsec.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	399872 c:\windows\system32\lmrt.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11	399872 c:\windows\system32\lmrt.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 09:41	423936 c:\windows\system32\licdll.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 04:56	423936 c:\windows\system32\licdll.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	150528 c:\windows\system32\keymgr.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11	150528 c:\windows\system32\keymgr.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2009-03-21 14:06	989696 c:\windows\system32\kernel32.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2010-12-22 12:34	301568 c:\windows\system32\kerberos.dll
+ 2003-01-13 18:57 . 2011-03-04 06:37	726528 c:\windows\system32\jscript.dll
- 2003-01-13 18:57 . 2009-12-09 05:53	726528 c:\windows\system32\jscript.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11	163840 c:\windows\system32\jgdw400.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2006-06-01 18:47	163840 c:\windows\system32\jgdw400.dll
+ 2003-01-13 14:27 . 2008-04-14 00:11	138240 c:\windows\system32\itss.dll
+ 2003-01-13 14:27 . 2008-04-14 00:11	155136 c:\windows\system32\itircl.dll
- 2003-01-13 14:27 . 2005-05-27 02:04	155136 c:\windows\system32\itircl.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	183808 c:\windows\system32\ir50_qcx.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11	183808 c:\windows\system32\ir50_qcx.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	200192 c:\windows\system32\ir50_qc.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11	200192 c:\windows\system32\ir50_qc.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11	755200 c:\windows\system32\ir50_32.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	755200 c:\windows\system32\ir50_32.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11	338432 c:\windows\system32\ir41_qcx.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	338432 c:\windows\system32\ir41_qcx.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	120320 c:\windows\system32\ir41_qc.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11	120320 c:\windows\system32\ir41_qc.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11	384000 c:\windows\system32\ipsmsnap.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	384000 c:\windows\system32\ipsmsnap.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11	183808 c:\windows\system32\ipsecsvc.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	349696 c:\windows\system32\ipsecsnp.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11	349696 c:\windows\system32\ipsecsnp.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11	177152 c:\windows\system32\iprtrmgr.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11	330752 c:\windows\system32\ippromon.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	330752 c:\windows\system32\ippromon.dll
+ 2006-06-29 10:53 . 2008-04-14 00:11	331264 c:\windows\system32\ipnathlp.dll
- 2006-06-29 10:53 . 2004-08-04 07:56	331264 c:\windows\system32\ipnathlp.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11	161280 c:\windows\system32\ipmontr.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11	123392 c:\windows\system32\input.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	123392 c:\windows\system32\input.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11	147456 c:\windows\system32\initpki.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	147456 c:\windows\system32\initpki.dll
+ 2005-08-26 15:08 . 2011-05-02 15:31	692736 c:\windows\system32\inetcomm.dll
+ 2005-08-26 15:08 . 2008-04-14 00:11	274432 c:\windows\system32\inetcfg.dll
- 2005-08-26 15:08 . 2004-08-04 07:56	274432 c:\windows\system32\inetcfg.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	110080 c:\windows\system32\imm32.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11	110080 c:\windows\system32\imm32.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	150528 c:\windows\system32\imapi.exe
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	144384 c:\windows\system32\imagehlp.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11	144384 c:\windows\system32\imagehlp.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	135680 c:\windows\system32\ifmon.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11	135680 c:\windows\system32\ifmon.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	114688 c:\windows\system32\iexpress.exe
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	114688 c:\windows\system32\iexpress.exe
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2011-08-22 23:48	184320 c:\windows\system32\iepeers.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2010-05-06 10:41	184320 c:\windows\system32\iepeers.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2010-05-06 10:41	387584 c:\windows\system32\iedkcs32.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2011-08-22 23:48	387584 c:\windows\system32\iedkcs32.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2011-08-22 11:56	174080 c:\windows\system32\ie4uinit.exe
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11	120832 c:\windows\system32\idq.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	120832 c:\windows\system32\idq.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11	254976 c:\windows\system32\icm32.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2005-06-29 01:46	254976 c:\windows\system32\icm32.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	119808 c:\windows\system32\iasrad.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11	119808 c:\windows\system32\iasrad.dll
- 2005-08-26 15:07 . 2004-11-17 17:41	347136 c:\windows\system32\hypertrm.dll
+ 2005-08-26 15:07 . 2008-04-14 00:11	347136 c:\windows\system32\hypertrm.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11	144896 c:\windows\system32\hotplug.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	144896 c:\windows\system32\hotplug.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11	330752 c:\windows\system32\hnetwiz.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	330752 c:\windows\system32\hnetwiz.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	344064 c:\windows\system32\hnetcfg.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11	344064 c:\windows\system32\hnetcfg.dll
+ 2010-03-19 18:02 . 2010-03-19 18:02	843864 c:\windows\system32\hha.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-13 18:31	131840 c:\windows\system32\HAL.DLL
- 2006-06-29 10:53 . 2004-08-04 07:56	614912 c:\windows\system32\h323msp.dll
+ 2006-06-29 10:53 . 2008-04-14 00:11	614912 c:\windows\system32\h323msp.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11	122880 c:\windows\system32\glu32.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	122880 c:\windows\system32\glu32.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-10-23 12:36	286720 c:\windows\system32\gdi32.dll
- 2006-04-01 13:57 . 2004-08-04 07:56	400384 c:\windows\system32\fxsxp32.dll
+ 2006-04-01 13:57 . 2008-04-14 00:11	400384 c:\windows\system32\fxsxp32.dll
- 2006-04-01 13:57 . 2004-08-04 07:56	192512 c:\windows\system32\fxswzrd.dll
+ 2006-04-01 13:57 . 2008-04-14 00:11	192512 c:\windows\system32\fxswzrd.dll
- 2006-04-01 13:57 . 2004-08-04 07:56	154112 c:\windows\system32\fxsui.dll
+ 2006-04-01 13:57 . 2008-04-14 00:11	154112 c:\windows\system32\fxsui.dll
+ 2006-04-01 13:57 . 2008-04-14 00:11	397312 c:\windows\system32\fxstiff.dll
- 2006-04-01 13:57 . 2004-08-04 07:56	397312 c:\windows\system32\fxstiff.dll
+ 2006-04-01 13:57 . 2008-04-14 00:11	246272 c:\windows\system32\fxst30.dll
- 2006-04-01 13:57 . 2004-08-04 07:56	246272 c:\windows\system32\fxst30.dll
+ 2006-04-01 13:57 . 2008-04-14 00:12	267776 c:\windows\system32\fxssvc.exe
- 2006-04-01 13:57 . 2004-08-04 07:56	267776 c:\windows\system32\fxssvc.exe
+ 2006-04-01 13:57 . 2008-04-14 00:11	562176 c:\windows\system32\fxsst.dll
- 2006-04-01 13:57 . 2004-08-04 07:56	562176 c:\windows\system32\fxsst.dll
+ 2006-04-01 13:57 . 2011-02-11 13:25	229888 c:\windows\system32\fxscover.exe
- 2006-04-01 13:57 . 2004-08-04 07:56	285184 c:\windows\system32\fxscomex.dll
+ 2006-04-01 13:57 . 2008-04-14 00:11	285184 c:\windows\system32\fxscomex.dll
+ 2006-04-01 13:57 . 2008-04-14 00:12	142848 c:\windows\system32\fxsclnt.exe
+ 2006-04-01 13:57 . 2008-04-14 00:11	451584 c:\windows\system32\fxsapi.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	193024 c:\windows\system32\fsquirt.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	193024 c:\windows\system32\fsquirt.exe
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11	382976 c:\windows\system32\fontext.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	382976 c:\windows\system32\fontext.dll
+ 2005-08-26 10:59 . 2011-10-21 13:53	588592 c:\windows\system32\FNTCACHE.DAT
- 2005-08-26 10:59 . 2011-05-24 12:32	588592 c:\windows\system32\FNTCACHE.DAT
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	337920 c:\windows\system32\filemgmt.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11	337920 c:\windows\system32\filemgmt.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11	125952 c:\windows\system32\exts.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11	380445 c:\windows\system32\expsrv.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	193024 c:\windows\system32\eudcedit.exe
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	193024 c:\windows\system32\eudcedit.exe
+ 2006-06-29 10:53 . 2008-07-07 20:26	253952 c:\windows\system32\es.dll
- 2006-06-29 10:53 . 2008-07-07 20:32	253952 c:\windows\system32\es.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2011-02-09 13:53	186880 c:\windows\system32\encdec.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	183296 c:\windows\system32\els.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11	183296 c:\windows\system32\els.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:11 . 2008-04-14 00:11	180224 c:\windows\system32\eapphost.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:11 . 2008-04-14 00:11	126976 c:\windows\system32\eappcfg.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:11 . 2008-04-14 00:11	184832 c:\windows\system32\eapp3hst.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11	498742 c:\windows\system32\dxmasf.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2006-08-22 08:05	498742 c:\windows\system32\dxmasf.dll
- 2005-08-31 13:16 . 2004-08-04 07:56	619008 c:\windows\system32\dx7vb.dll
+ 2005-08-31 13:16 . 2008-04-14 00:11	619008 c:\windows\system32\dx7vb.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	180224 c:\windows\system32\dwwin.exe
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	180224 c:\windows\system32\dwwin.exe
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11	304128 c:\windows\system32\duser.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	304128 c:\windows\system32\duser.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11	113152 c:\windows\system32\dsuiext.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	113152 c:\windows\system32\dsuiext.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-13 17:37	138752 c:\windows\system32\dssenh.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	239104 c:\windows\system32\dsquery.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11	239104 c:\windows\system32\dsquery.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11	142848 c:\windows\system32\dsprop.dll
- 2005-08-31 13:16 . 2004-08-04 07:56	367616 c:\windows\system32\dsound.dll
+ 2005-08-31 13:16 . 2008-04-14 00:11	367616 c:\windows\system32\dsound.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11	155648 c:\windows\system32\dskquoui.dll
+ 2005-08-31 13:16 . 2008-04-14 00:11	181248 c:\windows\system32\dsdmo.dll
- 2005-08-31 13:25 . 2004-08-04 07:57	299520 c:\windows\system32\drmclien.dll
+ 2005-08-31 13:25 . 2008-04-14 00:13	299520 c:\windows\system32\drmclien.dll
+ 2004-08-04 06:10 . 2008-04-13 18:46	121984 c:\windows\system32\drivers\usbvideo.sys
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-13 18:45	143872 c:\windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-13 18:39	384768 c:\windows\system32\drivers\update.sys
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2010-02-11 12:01	226880 c:\windows\system32\drivers\tcpip6.sys
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2010-02-11 12:02	226880 c:\windows\system32\drivers\tcpip6.sys
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-06-20 11:51	361600 c:\windows\system32\drivers\tcpip.sys
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2011-02-17 13:18	357888 c:\windows\system32\drivers\srv.sys
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-05-08 14:02	203136 c:\windows\system32\drivers\rmcast.sys
+ 2005-08-26 15:06 . 2011-06-24 14:10	139656 c:\windows\system32\drivers\rdpwd.sys
+ 2005-08-26 15:06 . 2008-04-13 18:32	196224 c:\windows\system32\drivers\rdpdr.sys
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-13 19:28	175744 c:\windows\system32\drivers\rdbss.sys
+ 2005-08-28 15:11 . 2008-04-13 19:19	146048 c:\windows\system32\drivers\portcls.sys
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-13 18:36	120192 c:\windows\system32\drivers\pcmcia.sys
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-13 19:15	574976 c:\windows\system32\drivers\ntfs.sys
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-13 19:21	162816 c:\windows\system32\drivers\netbt.sys
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 06:14	162816 c:\windows\system32\drivers\netbt.sys
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-13 19:20	182656 c:\windows\system32\drivers\ndis.sys
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2011-04-21 13:37	105472 c:\windows\system32\drivers\mup.sys
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2011-07-15 13:29	456320 c:\windows\system32\drivers\mrxsmb.sys
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-13 18:32	180608 c:\windows\system32\drivers\mrxdav.sys
+ 2005-08-31 13:16 . 2008-04-13 19:16	141056 c:\windows\system32\drivers\ks.sys
+ 2005-08-26 11:02 . 2008-04-13 18:45	172416 c:\windows\system32\drivers\kmixer.sys
- 2005-08-26 11:02 . 2006-06-14 08:47	172416 c:\windows\system32\drivers\kmixer.sys
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-13 18:57	152832 c:\windows\system32\drivers\ipnat.sys
+ 2004-08-04 06:00 . 2009-10-20 16:20	265728 c:\windows\system32\drivers\http.sys
+ 2011-05-23 22:11 . 2008-04-13 16:36	144384 c:\windows\system32\drivers\hdaudbus.sys
+ 2004-08-04 06:01 . 2008-04-13 18:32	129792 c:\windows\system32\drivers\fltmgr.sys
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-13 19:14	143744 c:\windows\system32\drivers\fastfat.sys
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 06:07	153344 c:\windows\system32\drivers\dmio.sys
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-13 18:44	153344 c:\windows\system32\drivers\dmio.sys
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-13 18:44	799744 c:\windows\system32\drivers\dmboot.sys
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 06:07	799744 c:\windows\system32\drivers\dmboot.sys
+ 2004-08-04 06:10 . 2008-06-13 11:05	272128 c:\windows\system32\drivers\bthport.sys
- 2004-08-04 06:10 . 2008-06-13 13:10	272128 c:\windows\system32\drivers\bthport.sys
+ 2004-08-04 05:58 . 2008-04-13 18:51	101120 c:\windows\system32\drivers\bthpan.sys
+ 2005-08-26 11:02 . 2008-04-13 16:39	142592 c:\windows\system32\drivers\aec.sys
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-13 18:36	187776 c:\windows\system32\drivers\acpi.sys
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 06:07	187776 c:\windows\system32\drivers\acpi.sys
+ 2005-08-31 13:16 . 2008-04-14 00:11	116736 c:\windows\system32\dpvvox.dll
- 2005-08-31 13:16 . 2004-08-04 07:56	116736 c:\windows\system32\dpvvox.dll
- 2005-08-31 13:16 . 2004-08-04 07:56	212480 c:\windows\system32\dpvoice.dll
+ 2005-08-31 13:16 . 2008-04-14 00:11	212480 c:\windows\system32\dpvoice.dll
- 2005-08-31 13:16 . 2004-08-04 07:56	375296 c:\windows\system32\dpnet.dll
+ 2005-08-31 13:16 . 2008-04-14 00:11	375296 c:\windows\system32\dpnet.dll
+ 2005-08-31 13:16 . 2008-04-14 00:11	229888 c:\windows\system32\dplayx.dll
- 2005-08-31 13:16 . 2004-08-04 07:56	229888 c:\windows\system32\dplayx.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-13 21:00	103424 c:\windows\system32\dpcdll.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:10 . 2008-04-14 00:11	650752 c:\windows\system32\dot3ui.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:10 . 2008-04-14 00:11	132096 c:\windows\system32\dot3svc.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2011-03-03 06:55	149504 c:\windows\system32\dnsapi.dll
- 2005-08-31 13:16 . 2004-08-04 07:56	104448 c:\windows\system32\dmusic.dll
+ 2005-08-31 13:16 . 2008-04-14 00:11	104448 c:\windows\system32\dmusic.dll
+ 2005-08-31 13:16 . 2008-04-14 00:11	103424 c:\windows\system32\dmsynth.dll
- 2005-08-31 13:16 . 2004-08-04 07:56	103424 c:\windows\system32\dmsynth.dll
- 2005-08-31 13:16 . 2004-08-04 07:56	105984 c:\windows\system32\dmstyle.dll
+ 2005-08-31 13:16 . 2008-04-14 00:11	105984 c:\windows\system32\dmstyle.dll
+ 2005-08-31 13:16 . 2008-04-14 00:11	181248 c:\windows\system32\dmime.dll
- 2005-08-31 13:16 . 2004-08-04 07:56	181248 c:\windows\system32\dmime.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	200704 c:\windows\system32\dmdskmgr.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11	200704 c:\windows\system32\dmdskmgr.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11	285184 c:\windows\system32\dmdlgs.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	224768 c:\windows\system32\dmadmin.exe
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	224768 c:\windows\system32\dmadmin.exe
+ 2008-05-08 11:24 . 2008-05-08 11:24	155648 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\wscript.exe
+ 2011-05-23 21:44 . 2010-07-12 12:55	218112 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\wordpad.exe
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	303616 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\wmstream.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	303616 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\wmstream.dll
- 2011-05-23 21:48 . 2009-02-06 16:39	227840 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\wmiprvse.exe
+ 2011-05-23 21:48 . 2009-02-06 10:10	227840 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\wmiprvse.exe
+ 2011-05-23 21:48 . 2009-02-09 12:10	453120 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\wmiprvsd.dll
- 2011-05-23 21:48 . 2009-02-09 10:20	453120 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\wmiprvsd.dll
- 2006-08-17 12:28 . 2009-06-10 06:32	132096 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\wkssvc.dll
+ 2009-06-10 06:14 . 2009-06-10 06:14	132096 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\wkssvc.dll
+ 2009-12-24 06:59 . 2009-12-24 06:59	177664 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\wintrust.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2009-12-24 07:05	177664 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\wintrust.dll
+ 2011-04-26 11:07 . 2011-06-20 17:44	293376 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\winsrv.dll
- 2004-01-08 19:23 . 2010-05-06 10:41	916480 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\wininet.dll
+ 2004-01-08 19:23 . 2011-08-22 23:48	916480 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\wininet.dll
+ 2008-12-16 12:30 . 2009-08-25 09:17	354816 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\winhttp.dll
+ 2005-08-26 15:13 . 2008-04-14 00:11	426041 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\voicepad.dll
- 2005-08-26 15:13 . 2004-08-04 05:32	426041 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\voicepad.dll
+ 2009-03-08 08:33 . 2011-04-30 03:01	758784 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\vgx.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2011-03-04 06:37	420864 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\vbscript.dll
+ 2010-04-16 15:36 . 2010-04-16 15:36	406016 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\usp10.dll
- 2003-08-15 17:31 . 2009-03-08 08:34	105984 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\url.dll
+ 2003-08-15 17:31 . 2011-08-22 23:48	105984 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\url.dll
+ 2011-05-23 21:48 . 2009-06-21 21:44	153088 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\triedit.dll
- 2011-05-23 21:48 . 2009-06-21 22:04	153088 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\triedit.dll
+ 2008-06-20 11:08 . 2010-02-11 12:02	226880 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\tcpip6.sys
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2010-02-11 12:01	226880 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\tcpip6.sys
+ 2008-06-20 11:51 . 2008-06-20 11:51	361600 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\tcpip.sys
+ 2011-05-23 21:48 . 2010-08-27 08:02	119808 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\t2embed.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2009-10-16 02:51	119808 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\t2embed.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2009-08-26 08:16	247326 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\strmdll.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2009-08-26 08:00	247326 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\strmdll.dll
+ 2011-05-23 21:49 . 2011-02-17 13:18	357888 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\srv.sys
+ 2009-07-27 23:17 . 2009-07-27 23:17	135168 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\shsvcs.dll
- 2009-01-07 22:20 . 2009-12-08 08:59	474112 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\shlwapi.dll
+ 2009-12-08 09:23 . 2009-12-08 09:23	474112 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\shlwapi.dll
+ 2011-01-21 14:44 . 2011-01-21 14:44	439296 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\shimgvw.dll
- 2011-05-23 21:48 . 2009-02-06 17:14	110592 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\services.exe
+ 2011-05-23 21:48 . 2009-02-06 11:11	110592 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\services.exe
+ 2008-05-09 10:53 . 2008-05-09 10:53	172032 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\scrrun.dll
+ 2008-05-09 10:53 . 2008-05-09 10:53	180224 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\scrobj.dll
+ 2009-06-25 08:25 . 2011-04-29 17:25	151552 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\schannel.dll
+ 2011-02-09 13:53 . 2011-02-09 13:53	270848 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\sbe.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	270848 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\sbe.dll
+ 2011-05-23 21:48 . 2009-02-09 12:10	401408 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\rpcss.dll
+ 2009-04-15 14:51 . 2010-08-16 08:45	590848 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\rpcrt4.dll
+ 2008-08-27 22:24 . 2008-05-08 14:02	203136 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\rmcast.sys
+ 2009-10-12 13:38 . 2009-10-12 13:38	149504 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\rastls.dll
+ 2005-08-26 15:12 . 2008-04-14 00:10	175104 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\pintlcsa.dll
- 2005-08-26 15:12 . 2004-08-04 05:31	175104 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\pintlcsa.dll
+ 2011-05-23 21:48 . 2009-03-06 14:22	284160 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\pdh.dll
+ 2010-12-20 17:32 . 2010-12-20 17:32	551936 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\oleaut32.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2011-09-26 15:41	220160 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\oleacc.dll
- 2008-08-27 23:54 . 2008-03-07 16:56	192000 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\offfilt.dll
+ 2008-08-27 23:54 . 2008-03-07 17:02	192000 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\offfilt.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	249856 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\odbc32.dll
+ 2010-11-09 14:52 . 2010-11-09 14:52	249856 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\odbc32.dll
+ 2009-03-08 08:34 . 2011-08-22 23:48	206848 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\occache.dll
- 2009-03-08 08:34 . 2010-05-06 10:41	206848 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\occache.dll
+ 2009-10-13 10:30 . 2009-10-13 10:30	270336 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\oakley.dll
+ 2011-05-23 21:48 . 2010-12-09 15:15	718336 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\ntdll.dll
+ 2005-08-26 15:08 . 2008-04-14 00:12	364544 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\npdsplay.dll
- 2005-08-26 15:08 . 2005-11-29 20:27	364544 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\npdsplay.dll
+ 2005-08-31 13:25 . 2008-04-14 00:12	226816 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\npdrmv2.dll
- 2005-08-31 13:25 . 2004-08-04 07:57	226816 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\npdrmv2.dll
+ 2011-05-23 21:45 . 2008-10-15 16:34	337408 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\netapi32.dll
+ 2008-06-20 17:46 . 2008-06-20 16:02	245248 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\mswsock.dll
- 2008-06-20 17:41 . 2008-06-20 17:41	245248 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\mswsock.dll
+ 2009-08-05 09:01 . 2009-08-05 09:01	204800 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\mswebdvd.dll
- 2005-08-31 13:16 . 2009-08-05 09:11	204800 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\mswebdvd.dll
+ 2009-06-25 08:25 . 2009-09-11 14:18	136192 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\msv1_0.dll
+ 2009-03-08 08:32 . 2011-08-22 23:48	611840 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\mstime.dll
- 2009-03-08 08:32 . 2010-05-06 10:41	611840 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\mstime.dll
+ 2009-12-16 18:43 . 2009-12-16 18:43	343040 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\mspaint.exe
- 2009-12-16 12:58 . 2009-12-16 12:58	343040 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\mspaint.exe
+ 2010-11-09 14:52 . 2010-11-09 14:52	102400 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\msjro.dll
- 2005-08-26 15:08 . 2006-12-26 13:07	102400 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\msjro.dll
+ 2008-04-25 15:47 . 2011-08-22 23:48	602112 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\msfeeds.dll
+ 2008-06-12 14:23 . 2008-06-12 14:23	161792 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\msdtcuiu.dll
- 2006-06-29 10:53 . 2008-06-12 14:16	161792 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\msdtcuiu.dll
- 2006-06-29 10:53 . 2008-06-12 14:16	956928 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\msdtctm.dll
+ 2008-06-12 14:23 . 2008-06-12 14:23	956928 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\msdtctm.dll
- 2006-06-29 10:53 . 2008-06-12 14:16	428032 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\msdtcprx.dll
+ 2008-06-12 14:23 . 2008-06-12 14:23	428032 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\msdtcprx.dll
- 2005-08-26 15:08 . 2006-12-26 13:07	200704 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\msadox.dll
+ 2010-11-09 14:52 . 2010-11-09 14:52	200704 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\msadox.dll
- 2005-08-26 15:08 . 2006-12-26 13:07	180224 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\msadomd.dll
+ 2010-11-09 14:52 . 2010-11-09 14:52	180224 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\msadomd.dll
+ 2010-11-09 14:52 . 2010-11-09 14:52	536576 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\msado15.dll
- 2005-08-26 15:08 . 2006-12-26 13:07	536576 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\msado15.dll
+ 2010-11-09 14:52 . 2010-11-09 14:52	143360 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\msadco.dll
- 2005-08-26 15:08 . 2006-03-23 05:44	143360 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\msadco.dll
- 2005-08-26 15:08 . 2008-05-01 14:30	331776 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\msadce.dll
+ 2005-08-26 15:08 . 2008-05-01 14:33	331776 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\msadce.dll
+ 2011-05-23 21:49 . 2011-07-15 13:29	456320 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\mrxsmb.sys
+ 2010-03-30 16:24 . 2010-03-30 16:24	317440 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\mp4sdecd.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2011-02-08 13:33	974848 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\mfc42u.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2010-09-18 06:53	954368 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\mfc40.dll
+ 2011-05-23 21:48 . 2010-12-20 17:26	730112 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\lsasrv.dll
+ 2009-05-07 15:32 . 2009-05-07 15:32	345600 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\localspl.dll
+ 2011-01-27 11:57 . 2011-01-27 11:57	677888 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\lhmstsc.exe
+ 2009-03-21 14:06 . 2009-03-21 14:06	989696 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\kernel32.dll
+ 2009-06-25 08:25 . 2010-12-22 12:34	301568 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\kerberos.dll
- 2003-01-13 18:57 . 2009-12-09 05:53	726528 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\jscript.dll
+ 2003-01-13 18:57 . 2011-03-04 06:37	726528 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\jscript.dll
+ 2008-08-27 22:25 . 2011-05-02 15:31	692736 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\inetcomm.dll
+ 2005-08-26 15:12 . 2008-04-14 00:09	315455 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\imskf.dll
+ 2005-08-26 15:12 . 2008-04-14 00:09	102456 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\imlang.dll
- 2005-08-26 15:12 . 2004-08-04 05:32	102456 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\imlang.dll
- 2005-08-26 15:12 . 2004-08-04 05:32	274489 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\imjputyc.dll
+ 2005-08-26 15:12 . 2008-04-14 00:09	274489 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\imjputyc.dll
+ 2005-08-26 15:12 . 2008-04-14 00:09	716856 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\imjpcus.dll
- 2005-08-26 15:12 . 2004-08-04 05:31	716856 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\imjpcus.dll
- 2005-08-26 15:12 . 2004-08-04 05:31	368696 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\imjpcic.dll
+ 2005-08-26 15:12 . 2008-04-14 00:09	368696 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\imjpcic.dll
- 2005-08-26 15:12 . 2004-08-04 05:31	811064 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\imjp81k.dll
+ 2005-08-26 15:12 . 2008-04-14 00:09	811064 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\imjp81k.dll
+ 2005-08-26 15:12 . 2008-04-14 00:09	106496 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\imekrcic.dll
- 2005-08-26 15:12 . 2004-08-04 06:04	106496 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\imekrcic.dll
+ 2011-07-09 13:07 . 2011-08-22 23:48	247808 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\ieproxy.dll
- 2011-07-09 13:07 . 2010-05-06 10:41	247808 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\ieproxy.dll
- 2009-03-08 08:31 . 2010-05-06 10:41	184320 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\iepeers.dll
+ 2009-03-08 08:31 . 2011-08-22 23:48	184320 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\iepeers.dll
+ 2011-07-09 13:07 . 2011-08-22 23:48	743424 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\iedvtool.dll
- 2011-07-09 13:07 . 2010-05-06 10:41	743424 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\iedvtool.dll
- 2009-03-08 18:09 . 2010-05-06 10:41	387584 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\iedkcs32.dll
+ 2009-03-08 18:09 . 2011-08-22 23:48	387584 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\iedkcs32.dll
+ 2009-03-08 08:32 . 2011-08-22 11:56	174080 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\ie4uinit.exe
+ 2009-10-20 16:20 . 2009-10-20 16:20	265728 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\http.sys
+ 2011-05-23 21:48 . 2010-06-14 14:31	744448 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\helpsvc.exe
+ 2008-10-23 12:36 . 2008-10-23 12:36	286720 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\gdi32.dll
+ 2011-02-11 13:25 . 2011-02-11 13:25	229888 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\fxscover.exe
+ 2011-05-23 21:48 . 2009-02-09 12:10	473600 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\fastprox.dll
- 2008-07-07 20:32 . 2008-07-07 20:32	253952 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\es.dll
+ 2008-07-07 20:26 . 2008-07-07 20:26	253952 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\es.dll
+ 2011-02-09 13:53 . 2011-02-09 13:53	186880 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\encdec.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11	498742 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\dxmasf.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2006-08-22 08:05	498742 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\dxmasf.dll
+ 2005-08-31 13:25 . 2008-04-14 00:13	299520 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\drmclien.dll
- 2005-08-31 13:25 . 2004-08-04 07:57	299520 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\drmclien.dll
+ 2008-06-20 17:46 . 2011-03-03 06:55	149504 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\dnsapi.dll
+ 2008-05-07 09:07 . 2008-05-07 09:07	135168 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\cscript.exe
+ 2011-09-09 09:12 . 2011-09-09 09:12	599040 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\crypt32.dll
+ 2005-08-26 15:11 . 2008-04-14 00:09	198656 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\cintime.dll
- 2005-08-26 15:11 . 2004-08-04 05:31	198656 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\cintime.dll
- 2005-08-26 15:11 . 2004-08-04 05:31	173568 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\chtskf.dll
+ 2005-08-26 15:11 . 2008-04-14 00:09	173568 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\chtskf.dll
+ 2008-08-27 22:24 . 2008-06-13 11:05	272128 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\bthport.sys
- 2004-08-04 06:10 . 2008-06-13 13:10	272128 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\bthport.sys
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2011-02-15 12:56	290432 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\atmfd.dll
+ 2008-06-20 11:40 . 2011-08-17 13:49	138496 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\afd.sys
+ 2011-05-23 21:48 . 2009-02-09 12:10	617472 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\advapi32.dll
+ 2011-05-23 21:49 . 2009-11-21 15:51	471552 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\aclayers.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2010-02-12 04:47	100864 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\6to4svc.dll
+ 2010-02-12 04:33 . 2010-02-12 04:33	100864 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\6to4svc.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	163840 c:\windows\system32\diskpart.exe
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	163840 c:\windows\system32\diskpart.exe
+ 2005-08-31 13:16 . 2008-04-14 00:11	181760 c:\windows\system32\dinput8.dll
- 2005-08-31 13:16 . 2004-08-04 07:56	181760 c:\windows\system32\dinput8.dll
+ 2005-08-31 13:16 . 2008-04-14 00:11	158720 c:\windows\system32\dinput.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11	379904 c:\windows\system32\dhcpmon.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11	126976 c:\windows\system32\dhcpcsvc.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	111104 c:\windows\system32\dgnet.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11	111104 c:\windows\system32\dgnet.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11	124416 c:\windows\system32\dfrgui.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	105472 c:\windows\system32\dfrgntfs.exe
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	282624 c:\windows\system32\devmgr.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11	282624 c:\windows\system32\devmgr.dll
+ 2005-08-31 13:16 . 2008-04-14 00:11	279552 c:\windows\system32\ddraw.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	110592 c:\windows\system32\dbnetlib.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11	110592 c:\windows\system32\dbnetlib.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11	640000 c:\windows\system32\dbghelp.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	640000 c:\windows\system32\dbghelp.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11	165376 c:\windows\system32\datime.dll
+ 2005-08-31 13:16 . 2008-04-14 00:11	824320 c:\windows\system32\d3dim700.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	326656 c:\windows\system32\cscui.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11	326656 c:\windows\system32\cscui.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-05-07 09:07	135168 c:\windows\system32\cscript.exe
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	101888 c:\windows\system32\cscdll.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11	101888 c:\windows\system32\cscdll.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	512512 c:\windows\system32\cryptui.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11	512512 c:\windows\system32\cryptui.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11	163840 c:\windows\system32\credui.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	163840 c:\windows\system32\credui.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11	357888 c:\windows\system32\confmsp.dll
+ 2006-06-29 10:53 . 2008-04-14 00:11	539648 c:\windows\system32\comuid.dll
+ 2005-08-26 15:06 . 2008-04-14 00:11	167424 c:\windows\system32\comsnap.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	792064 c:\windows\system32\comres.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11	792064 c:\windows\system32\comres.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11	229376 c:\windows\system32\compstui.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	229376 c:\windows\system32\compstui.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11	252928 c:\windows\system32\compatui.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	252928 c:\windows\system32\compatui.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	276992 c:\windows\system32\comdlg32.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11	276992 c:\windows\system32\comdlg32.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2010-08-23 16:12	617472 c:\windows\system32\comctl32.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2006-08-25 15:45	617472 c:\windows\system32\comctl32.dll
- 2006-06-29 10:53 . 2005-07-26 04:39	195072 c:\windows\system32\Com\comadmin.dll
+ 2006-06-29 10:53 . 2008-04-14 00:11	195072 c:\windows\system32\Com\comadmin.dll
- 2005-08-26 15:06 . 2004-08-04 07:56	185344 c:\windows\system32\cmprops.dll
+ 2005-08-26 15:06 . 2008-04-14 00:11	185344 c:\windows\system32\cmprops.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11	344064 c:\windows\system32\cmdial32.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	389120 c:\windows\system32\cmd.exe
+ 2005-08-26 15:06 . 2008-04-14 00:12	102912 c:\windows\system32\clipbrd.exe
- 2005-08-26 15:06 . 2004-08-04 07:56	102912  c:\windows\system32\clipbrd.exe
+ 2004-03-05 22:05 . 2008-04-14 00:11	498688 c:\windows\system32\clbcatq.dll
- 2004-03-05 22:05 . 2005-07-26 04:39	498688 c:\windows\system32\clbcatq.dll
+ 2006-06-29 10:53 . 2008-04-14 00:11	110592 c:\windows\system32\clbcatex.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11	148480 c:\windows\system32\cic.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11	457728 c:\windows\system32\certmgr.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	457728 c:\windows\system32\certmgr.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11	194560 c:\windows\system32\certcli.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	194560 c:\windows\system32\certcli.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11	151040 c:\windows\system32\cdfview.dll
+ 2006-06-29 10:53 . 2008-04-14 00:11	625664 c:\windows\system32\catsrvut.dll
+ 2006-06-29 10:53 . 2008-04-14 00:11	226304 c:\windows\system32\catsrv.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11	150016 c:\windows\system32\capesnpn.dll
+ 2006-06-28 12:03 . 2008-04-14 00:12	409088 c:\windows\system32\bits\qmgr.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:10 . 2008-04-14 00:11	233472 c:\windows\system32\azroles.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	580608 c:\windows\system32\autofmt.exe
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	580608 c:\windows\system32\autofmt.exe
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	602624 c:\windows\system32\autoconv.exe
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	602624 c:\windows\system32\autoconv.exe
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	588800 c:\windows\system32\autochk.exe
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	588800 c:\windows\system32\autochk.exe
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2011-02-15 12:56	290432 c:\windows\system32\atmfd.dll
+ 2010-03-18 13:15 . 2010-03-18 13:15	138056 c:\windows\system32\atl100.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	516768 c:\windows\system32\ativvaxx.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	516768 c:\windows\system32\ativvaxx.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	870784 c:\windows\system32\ati3d1ag.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	870784 c:\windows\system32\ati3d1ag.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	201728 c:\windows\system32\ati2dvag.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	201728 c:\windows\system32\ati2dvag.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	377984 c:\windows\system32\ati2dvaa.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	377984 c:\windows\system32\ati2dvaa.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	229376 c:\windows\system32\ati2cqag.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	229376 c:\windows\system32\ati2cqag.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11	125952 c:\windows\system32\apphelp.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2009-02-09 12:10	617472 c:\windows\system32\advapi32.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	263680 c:\windows\system32\adsnt.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11	263680 c:\windows\system32\adsnt.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	143360 c:\windows\system32\adsldpc.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11	143360 c:\windows\system32\adsldpc.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	175616 c:\windows\system32\adsldp.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11	175616 c:\windows\system32\adsldp.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11	193536 c:\windows\system32\activeds.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11	115712 c:\windows\system32\aclui.dll
+ 2005-08-26 15:07 . 2008-04-14 00:12	184320 c:\windows\system32\accwiz.exe
+ 2008-08-27 22:14 . 2008-04-14 00:11	136192 c:\windows\system32\aaclient.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2010-02-12 04:47	100864 c:\windows\system32\6to4svc.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2010-02-12 04:33	100864 c:\windows\system32\6to4svc.dll
- 2005-08-26 11:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	146432 c:\windows\system\winspool.drv
+ 2005-08-26 11:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	146432 c:\windows\system\winspool.drv
+ 2005-08-26 15:09 . 2008-04-14 00:12	726078 c:\windows\srchasst\srchui.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:11 . 2008-04-13 17:30	180224 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\ServicePackCache\i386\msgslang.dll
+ 2011-02-11 13:25 . 2011-02-11 13:25	229888 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\ServicePackCache\i386\fxscover.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	338432 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\zipfldr.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	116224 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\xrxwiadr.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	116224 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\xrxwiadr.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:12 . 2008-04-13 17:39	689152 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\xpsp3res.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	187392 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\xpsp1res.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-13 17:39	187392 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\xpsp1res.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-13 17:39	438784 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\xpob2res.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	438784 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\xpob2res.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:12 . 2008-04-13 18:53	558080 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\xpnetdg.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	129024 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\xmlprov.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:12 . 2008-04-14 00:12	121856 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\xmllite.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	483840 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\wzcsvc.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	383488 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\wzcdlg.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	120320 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\wuweb.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	120320 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\wuweb.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	112640 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\wucltui.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	112640 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\wucltui.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	183296 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\wuaueng1.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	183296 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\wuaueng1.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	165888 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\wuauclt1.exe
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	165888 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\wuauclt1.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	111104 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\wuauclt.exe
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	111104 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\wuauclt.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	430592 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\wuapi.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	430592 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\wuapi.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	108032 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\wshbth.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	108032 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\wshbth.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	155648 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\wscript.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	264192 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\wow32.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	264192 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\wow32.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	214528 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\wordpad.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	214528 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\wordpad.exe
+ 2011-05-23 22:12 . 2008-04-14 00:12	276992 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\wmphoto.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	325632 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\wmm2fxb.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	325632 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\wmm2fxb.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	502272 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\wmm2fxa.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	502272 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\wmm2fxa.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	402432 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\wmm2filt.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	402432 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\wmm2filt.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	167936 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\wmm2ae.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	167936 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\wmm2ae.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	144896 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\wmisvc.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	144896 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\wmisvc.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	218112 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\wmiprvse.exe
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	218112 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\wmiprvse.exe
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	437248 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\wmiprvsd.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	437248 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\wmiprvsd.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	144896 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\wmiprov.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	144896 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\wmiprov.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	132096 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\wmipdskq.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	132096 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\wmipdskq.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	156672 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\wmipcima.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	156672 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\wmipcima.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	140800 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\wmidcprv.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	140800 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\wmidcprv.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	126464 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\wmiapsrv.exe
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	126464 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\wmiapsrv.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	196608 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\wmiadap.exe
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	196608 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\wmiadap.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	172032 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\wldap32.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	172032 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\wldap32.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	132096 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\wkssvc.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	132096 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\wkssvc.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	176640 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\wintrust.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	176640 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\wintrust.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	293376 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\winsrv.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	146432 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\winspool.drv
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	146432 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\winspool.drv
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	756224 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\winntbbu.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	176128 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\winmm.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	176128 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\winmm.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	507904 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\winlogon.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	666112 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\wininet.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	354304 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\winhttp.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	283648 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\winhlp32.exe
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	283648 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\winhlp32.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	102400 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\win32spl.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:12 . 2008-04-14 00:12	346112 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\wicext.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:12 . 2008-04-14 00:12	712704 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\wic.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	111104 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\wiavideo.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	111104 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\wiavideo.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	589312 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\wiashext.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	589312 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\wiashext.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	333824 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\wiaservc.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	124416 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\wiadss.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	124416 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\wiadss.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	463360 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\wiadefui.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	463360 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\wiadefui.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	433664 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\wiaacmgr.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	433664 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\wiaacmgr.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	135680 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\webvw.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	135680 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\webvw.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	276480 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\webcheck.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	276480 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\webcheck.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	197120 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\wbemupgd.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	197120 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\wbemupgd.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	116224 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\wbemtest.exe
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	116224 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\wbemtest.exe
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	273920 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\wbemess.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	273920 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\wbemess.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	178176 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\wbemdisp.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	178176 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\wbemdisp.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	531456 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\wbemcore.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	214528 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\wbemcomn.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	214528 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\wbemcomn.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	196608 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\wbemcntl.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	196608 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\wbemcntl.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:12 . 2008-04-14 00:12	215552 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\wavemsp.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	249856 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\wab32res.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-13 16:21	249856 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\wab32res.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	510976 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\wab32.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	483840 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\w95upgnt.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	483840 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\w95upgnt.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	175104 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\w32time.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	289792 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\vssvc.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	289792 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\vssvc.exe
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	430592 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\vssapi.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	430592 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\vssapi.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	131584 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\viewprov.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	131584 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\viewprov.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	851968 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\vgx.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	434176 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\vbscript.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	218624 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\uxtheme.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	218624 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\uxtheme.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	406016 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\usp10.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	727040 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\userenv.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	578560 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\user32.dll
+ 2004-08-04 06:10 . 2008-04-13 18:46	121984 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\usbvideo.sys
+ 2004-08-04 06:08 . 2008-04-13 18:45	143872 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\usbport.sys
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	619520 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\urlmon.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	239616 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\upnpui.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	239616 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\upnpui.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	185856 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\upnphost.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	133632 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\upnp.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	150528 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\uploadm.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	150528 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\uploadm.exe
+ 2004-08-04 05:58 . 2008-04-13 18:39	384768 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\update.sys
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	316416 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\untfs.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	316416 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\untfs.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2007-05-15 08:08	761344 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\unires.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	744448 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\unidrvui.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	373248 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\unidrv.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	123392 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\umpnpmgr.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	275456 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ulib.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	275456 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ulib.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	101376 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\txflog.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	101376 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\txflog.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	130048 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\tsoc.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	279040 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\tshoot.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	279040 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\tshoot.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	153088 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\triedit.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	153088 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\triedit.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	347136 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\tourstrt.exe
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	347136 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\tourstrt.exe
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	385536 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\themeui.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	385536 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\themeui.dll
- 2004-08-04 06:00 . 2004-08-04 06:00	149376 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\tffsport.sys
+ 2004-08-04 06:00 . 2008-04-13 18:40	149376 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\tffsport.sys
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	295424 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\termsrv.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	295424 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\termsrv.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	358400 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\termmgr.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	358400 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\termmgr.dll
+ 2004-08-04 06:07 . 2008-04-13 19:00	225664 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\tcpip6.sys
+ 2004-08-04 06:14 . 2008-04-13 19:20	361344 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\tcpip.sys
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	135680 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\taskmgr.exe
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	135680 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\taskmgr.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	249856 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\tapisrv.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	181760 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\tapi32.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	181760 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\tapi32.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	858624 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\tapi3.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	858624 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\tapi3.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	117760 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\t2embed.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	990208 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\syssetup.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	106496 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\sysocmgr.exe
+ 2011-05-23 22:12 . 2008-04-14 00:12	173568 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\sysmoda.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	193024 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\sysmod.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	191488 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\syncui.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	191488 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\syncui.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	713216 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\sxs.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	713216 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\sxs.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	121856 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\stobject.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	121856 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\stobject.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	136704 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\sti_ci.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	136704 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\sti_ci.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	679936 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\sstext3d.scr
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	679936 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\sstext3d.scr
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	610304 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\sspipes.scr
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	610304 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\sspipes.scr
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	393216 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ssflwbox.scr
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	393216 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ssflwbox.scr
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	704512 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ss3dfo.scr
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	704512 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ss3dfo.scr
+ 2004-08-04 06:14 . 2008-04-13 19:15	334848 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\srv.sys
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	171008 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\srsvc.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	239104 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\srrstr.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	239104 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\srrstr.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	726078 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\srchui.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	217088 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\sqlxmlx.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	217088 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\sqlxmlx.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	180800 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\sqlunirl.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	180800 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\sqlunirl.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	442368 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\sqlsrv32.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	442368 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\sqlsrv32.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	110592 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\sqlse20.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	110592 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\sqlse20.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	462848 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\sqlqp20.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	462848 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\sqlqp20.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	528384 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\sqloledb.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	528384 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\sqloledb.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	151552 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\sqldb20.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	151552 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\sqldb20.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	250368 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\sptip.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:12 . 2008-04-13 18:40	576512 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\sprc0424.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:12 . 2008-04-13 18:40	577536 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\sprc041b.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-13 18:38	732160 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\sprb0424.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	732160 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\sprb0424.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	757248 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\sprb041b.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-13 18:38	757248 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\sprb041b.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	192512 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\spra0424.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-13 18:35	192512 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\spra0424.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-13 18:35	192512 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\spra041b.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	538624 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\spider.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	538624 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\spider.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	130048 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\softkbd.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	130048 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\softkbd.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	182272 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\snmpsnap.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	182272 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\snmpsnap.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	188416 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\snmpsmir.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	188416 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\snmpsmir.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	358400 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\snmpincl.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	358400 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\snmpincl.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	259072 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\snmpcl.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	259072 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\snmpcl.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	131584 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\sndrec32.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	131584 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\sndrec32.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	456192 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\smtpsvc.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	362496 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\smlogcfg.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	236544 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\smi2smir.exe
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	236544 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\smi2smir.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	188508 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\slgen.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	188508 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\slgen.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	286792 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\slextspk.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	286792 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\slextspk.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	135168 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\shsvcs.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	474112 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\shlwapi.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	438272 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\shimgvw.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	438272 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\shimgvw.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	549376 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\shdoclc.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-13 17:03	549376 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\shdoclc.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	140288 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\sfc_os.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	140288 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\sfc_os.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	101376 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\setupqry.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	101376 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\setupqry.dll
+ 2006-07-04 11:17 . 2008-04-14 09:42	985088 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\setupapi.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	141312 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\sessmgr.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	108544 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\services.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	172032 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\scrrun.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	180224 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\scrobj.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:12 . 2008-04-14 00:12	199680 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\scripta.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	215552 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\script.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	192512 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\schedsvc.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	144384 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\schannel.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	314880 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\scesrv.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	181248 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\scecli.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	171008 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\sccsccp.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	171008 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\sccsccp.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	159232 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\sbeio.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	159232 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\sbeio.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	270848 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\sbe.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	270848 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\sbe.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	741376 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\sapi.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	741376 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\sapi.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	415744 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\samsrv.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	415744 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\samsrv.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	397056 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\s3gnb.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	397056 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\s3gnb.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	380416 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\rstrui.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	380416 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\rstrui.exe
+ 2004-08-04 05:31 . 2008-04-13 17:37	208384 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\rsaenh.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	399360 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\rpcss.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	584704 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\rpcrt4.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:12 . 2008-04-13 18:55	202624 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\rmcast.sys
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	433664 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\riched20.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	123392 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\riafres.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	123392 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\riafres.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:12 . 2008-04-14 00:12	290304 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\rhttpaa.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	178176 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\repdrvfs.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	397824 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\regwizc.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	397824 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\regwizc.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	146432 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\regedit.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	146432 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\regedit.exe
+ 2004-08-04 08:01 . 2008-04-14 00:13	139656 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\rdpwd.sys
+ 2004-08-04 06:01 . 2008-04-13 18:32	196224 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\rdpdr.sys
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	147968 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\rdchost.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	147968 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\rdchost.dll
+ 2004-08-04 06:20 . 2008-04-13 19:28	175744 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\rdbss.sys
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	102400 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\rcbdyctl.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	102400 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\rcbdyctl.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	150016 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\rastls.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	210944 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\rasppp.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	186368 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\rasmans.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	658432 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\rasdlg.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	237056 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\rasapi32.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	409088 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\qmgr.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	733696 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\qedwipes.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-13 17:21	733696 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\qedwipes.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	562176 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\qedit.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	562176 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\qedit.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	386048 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\qdvd.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	279040 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\qdv.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	279040 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\qdv.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	192512 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\qcap.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	192512 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\qcap.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	237568 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\qasf.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	237568 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\qasf.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:12 . 2008-04-14 00:12	291328 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\qagentrt.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:12 . 2008-04-14 00:12	150528 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\qagent.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	159232 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ptpusd.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	159232 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ptpusd.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	363520 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\psisdecd.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	363520 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\psisdecd.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	543232 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\pscript5.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	728576 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ps5ui.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	237056 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\provthrd.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	237056 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\provthrd.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	109568 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\progman.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	109568 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\progman.exe
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	560640 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\printui.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	560640 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\printui.dll
+ 2004-08-04 06:15 . 2008-04-13 19:19	146048 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\portcls.sys
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	105472 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\polstore.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	105472  c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\polstore.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:12 . 2008-04-14 00:12	412160 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\pmh.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	281088 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\pinball.exe
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	281088 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\pinball.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	176128 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\photowiz.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	176128 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\photowiz.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	259328 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\perm3dd.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:10	259328 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\perm3dd.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:10	211584 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\perm2dll.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	284160 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\pdh.dll
+ 2004-08-04 06:07 . 2008-04-13 18:36	120192 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\pcmcia.sys
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2007-05-15 08:08	207872 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\pclxl.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:12 . 2007-05-15 08:08	288768 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\pcl4res.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	102912 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\pchshell.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	554496 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\p2psvc.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	115712 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\p2pnetsh.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	313856 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\p2pgraph.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	105472 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\p2pgasvc.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	153600 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\p2p.dll
- 2004-08-04 05:59 . 2004-08-04 05:59	230400 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\osloader.exe
+ 2004-08-04 05:59 . 2008-04-13 18:31	230400 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\osloader.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	215552 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\osk.exe
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	215552 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\osk.exe
+ 2004-08-04 06:00 . 2008-04-13 18:32	166912 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\oschoice.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	713728 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\opengl32.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	713728 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\opengl32.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:11 . 2008-04-14 00:12	144384 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\onex.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	107008 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\oleprn.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	107008 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\oleprn.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:11 . 2008-04-14 00:12	122880 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\oledlg.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	487424 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\oledb32.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	487424 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\oledb32.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	551936 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\oleaut32.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	192000 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\offfilt.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	104448 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\oeimport.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	104448 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\oeimport.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	147456 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\odbctrac.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	147456 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\odbctrac.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	278559 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\odbcjt32.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	278559 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\odbcjt32.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	106496 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\odbccp32.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	106496 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\odbccp32.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	135168 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\odbcconf.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	135168 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\odbcconf.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	249856 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\odbc32.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	249856 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\odbc32.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	408576 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\obrb0424.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-13 18:40	408576 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\obrb0424.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-13 18:40	405504 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\obrb041b.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	405504 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\obrb041b.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	286208 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\objsel.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:11 . 2008-04-14 00:10	966656 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\obemetal.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:11 . 2008-04-14 00:10	229376 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\obelog.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	270336 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\oakley.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	142336 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\nwprovau.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	420864 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ntvdm.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	143360 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ntshrui.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	435200 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ntmssvc.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	435200 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ntmssvc.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	488448 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ntmsmgr.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	488448 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ntmsmgr.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	179200 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ntmsdba.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	118784 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ntmarta.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	118784 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ntmarta.dll
+ 2004-08-04 06:15 . 2008-04-13 19:15	574976 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ntfs.sys
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	212992 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ntevt.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	212992 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ntevt.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	706048 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ntdll.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	188416 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\nmwb.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	188416 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\nmwb.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	172032 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\nmoldwb.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	172032 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\nmoldwb.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	151552 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\nmft.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	151552 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\nmft.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	229376 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\nmas.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	229376 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\nmas.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	247808 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\newdev.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	245760 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\netui1.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	245760 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\netui1.dll
- 2004-08-04 08:02 . 2004-08-04 08:02	329728 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\netsetup.exe
+ 2004-08-04 08:02 . 2008-04-14 00:16	329728 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\netsetup.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	875008 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\netplwiz.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	875008 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\netplwiz.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	198144 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\netman.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	198144 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\netman.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	407040 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\netlogon.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	407040 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\netlogon.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	139264 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\netid.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	139264 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\netid.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	111104 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\netdde.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	111104 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\netdde.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	622592 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\netcfgx.dll
- 2004-08-04 06:14 . 2004-08-04 06:14	162816 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\netbt.sys
+ 2004-08-04 06:14 . 2008-04-13 19:21	162816 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\netbt.sys
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	337408 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\netapi32.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	124928 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\net1.exe
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	124928 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\net1.exe
+ 2004-08-04 06:14 . 2008-04-13 19:20	182656 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ndis.sys
+ 2011-05-23 22:11 . 2008-04-14 00:12	176640 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\napstat.exe
+ 2011-05-23 22:11 . 2008-04-14 00:12	193024 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\napmontr.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	221184 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\nac.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	221184 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\nac.dll
+ 2004-08-04 06:15 . 2008-04-13 19:17	105344 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\mup.sys
+ 2011-05-23 22:11 . 2008-04-14 00:12	119808 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\mtstocom.exe
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	701440 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msxml2.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	701440 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msxml2.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	506368 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msxml.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	506368 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msxml.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-03-25 04:50	355104 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msxbde40.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-03-25 04:50	621344 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\mswstr10.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	245248 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\mswsock.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	245248 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\mswsock.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	203776 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\mswebdvd.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-03-25 04:50	838432 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\mswdat10.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	121344 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msvfw32.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	343040 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msvcrt.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	343040 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msvcrt.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	413696 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msvcp60.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	413696 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msvcp60.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	132608 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msv1_0.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	195072 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msutb.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	195072 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msutb.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	116224 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\mstlsapi.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	532480 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\mstime.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-03-25 04:50	264992 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\mstext40.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	274944 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\mstask.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	274944 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\mstask.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	274432 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\mst120.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	274432 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\mst120.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:11 . 2008-04-14 00:12	155136 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\mssha.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	134656 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\mssap.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	134656 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\mssap.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-03-25 04:50	559904 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msrepl40.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-03-25 04:50	322336 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msrd3x40.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-03-25 04:50	432928 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msrd2x40.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	146432 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msrating.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	146432 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msrating.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-03-25 04:50	355104 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\mspbde40.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	343040 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\mspaint.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	343040 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\mspaint.exe
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	143360 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msorcl32.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	143360 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msorcl32.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	105984 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msoert2.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	105984 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msoert2.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	252928 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msoeacct.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	252928 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msoeacct.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	565248 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msobmain.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	122368 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msobcomm.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	122368 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msobcomm.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	290816 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msnsspc.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	290816 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msnsspc.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-03-25 04:50	219936 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msltus40.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-03-25 04:50	248608 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msjtes40.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	102400 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msjro.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	102400 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msjro.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	151583 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msjint40.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	151583 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msjint40.dll
+ 2004-07-17 18:34 . 2008-03-25 04:50	355112 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msjetol1.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	376832 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msinfo.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	159232 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msimtf.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	159232 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msimtf.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-13 15:39	884736 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msimsg.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	884736 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msimsg.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	271360 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msihnd.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	248832 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msieftp.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	248832 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msieftp.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	449024 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\mshtmled.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	294912 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msh263.drv
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	294912 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msh263.drv
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	188416 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msh261.drv
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	188416 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msh261.drv
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-13 17:30	180224 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msgslang.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	180224 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msgslang.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	997376 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msgina.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	539136 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msftedit.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-03-25 04:50	326432 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msexcl40.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-03-25 04:50	518944 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msexch40.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	161792 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msdtcuiu.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	956928 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msdtctm.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	427008 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msdtcprx.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	315392 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msdasql.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	315392 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msdasql.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	151552 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msdart.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	151552 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msdart.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	118784 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msdarem.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	118784 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msdarem.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	204800 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msdaps.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	204800 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msdaps.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	200704 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msdaprst.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	200704 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msdaprst.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	233472 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msdaora.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	233472 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msdaora.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	532480 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msdaipp.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	532480 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msdaipp.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	118784 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msdadiag.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	118784 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msdadiag.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	297984 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msctf.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	169984 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msconfig.exe
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	220160 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\mscandui.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	220160 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\mscandui.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	200704 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msadox.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	200704 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msadox.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	180224 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msadomd.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	180224 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msadomd.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	536576 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msado15.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	536576 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msado15.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	155648 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msadds.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	155648 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msadds.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	143360 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msadco.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	143360 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msadco.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	331776 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msadce.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	331776 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msadce.dll
+ 2004-08-04 06:15 . 2008-04-13 19:17	456576 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\mrxsmb.sys
+ 2004-08-04 06:00 . 2008-04-13 18:32	180608 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\mrxdav.sys
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	123392 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\mplay32.exe
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	123392 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\mplay32.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-13 16:45	216064 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\moricons.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	216064 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\moricons.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	123904 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\mofd.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	123904 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\mofd.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	153600 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\modemui.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	153600 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\modemui.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	143360 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\mobsync.exe
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	143360 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\mobsync.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	207360 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\mobsync.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	207360 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\mobsync.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:11 . 2008-04-14 00:11	106496 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\mmcfxc.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:11 . 2008-04-14 00:11	397312 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\mmcex.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	163328 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\mmcbase.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:11 . 2008-04-14 00:11	184320 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\mmc30.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	586240 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\mlang.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	586240 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\mlang.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:11 . 2008-04-14 00:12	241152 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\migwiza.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	245248 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\migwiz.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	103936 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\migload.exe
+ 2011-05-23 22:11 . 2008-04-14 00:11	261120 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\migisma.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	274432 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\migism.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2006-10-14 08:13	981760 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\mfc42u.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:11 . 2008-04-14 00:11	927504 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\mfc40u.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	118272 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\mdminst.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	118272 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\mdminst.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	728064 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\lsasrv.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	514560 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\logonui.exe
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	514560 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\logonui.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	220672 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\logon.scr
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	220672 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\logon.scr
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	343040 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\localspl.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	221696 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\localsec.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	221696 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\localsec.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	399872 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\lmrt.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	399872 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\lmrt.dll
- 2006-07-04 11:17 . 2004-08-04 04:56	423936 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\licdll.dll
+ 2006-07-04 11:17 . 2008-04-14 09:41	423936 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\licdll.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:11 . 2008-04-14 00:12	677888 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\lhmstsc.exe
- 2004-08-04 05:32 . 2004-08-04 05:32	426041 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\lang\voicepad.dll
+ 2004-08-04 05:32 . 2008-04-14 00:11	426041 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\lang\voicepad.dll
+ 2004-08-04 05:31 . 2008-04-14 00:10	175104 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\lang\pintlcsa.dll
- 2004-08-04 05:31 . 2004-08-04 05:31	175104 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\lang\pintlcsa.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:11 . 2008-04-14 00:09	315455 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\lang\imskf.dll
- 2004-08-04 05:32 . 2004-08-04 05:32	102456 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\lang\imlang.dll
+ 2004-08-04 05:32 . 2008-04-14 00:09	102456 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\lang\imlang.dll
+ 2004-08-04 05:32 . 2008-04-14 00:09	274489 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\lang\imjputyc.dll
- 2004-08-04 05:32 . 2004-08-04 05:32	274489 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\lang\imjputyc.dll
- 2004-08-04 05:31 . 2004-08-04 05:31	716856 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\lang\imjpcus.dll
+ 2004-08-04 05:31 . 2008-04-14 00:09	716856 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\lang\imjpcus.dll
- 2004-08-04 05:31 . 2004-08-04 05:31	368696 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\lang\imjpcic.dll
+ 2004-08-04 05:31 . 2008-04-14 00:09	368696 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\lang\imjpcic.dll
- 2004-08-04 05:31 . 2004-08-04 05:31	811064 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\lang\imjp81k.dll
+ 2004-08-04 05:31 . 2008-04-14 00:09	811064 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\lang\imjp81k.dll
+ 2004-08-04 06:04 . 2008-04-14 00:09	106496 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\lang\imekrcic.dll
- 2004-08-04 06:04 . 2004-08-04 06:04	106496 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\lang\imekrcic.dll
+ 2004-08-04 05:31 . 2008-04-14 00:09	198656 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\lang\cintime.dll
- 2004-08-04 05:31 . 2004-08-04 05:31	198656 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\lang\cintime.dll
+ 2004-08-04 05:31 . 2008-04-14 00:09	173568 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\lang\chtskf.dll
- 2004-08-04 05:31 . 2004-08-04 05:31	173568 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\lang\chtskf.dll
+ 2004-08-04 06:15 . 2008-04-13 19:16	141056 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ks.sys
+ 2011-05-23 22:11 . 2008-04-14 00:09	102912 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\kprodpc.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:11 . 2008-04-14 00:09	102912 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\kperdpc.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:11 . 2008-04-14 00:09	102912 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\knprodpc.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:11 . 2008-04-14 00:09	102912 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\knperdpc.dll
+ 2004-08-04 06:07 . 2008-04-13 18:45	172416 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\kmixer.sys
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	150528 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\keymgr.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	150528 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\keymgr.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	989696 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\kernel32.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	299520 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\kerberos.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:11 . 2008-04-14 00:11	253952 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\kdsusd.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:11 . 2008-04-14 00:11	184832 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\kdcsvc.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	512000 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\jscript.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:11 . 2008-04-14 00:11	163840 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\jgdw400.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	191488 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\iuengine.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	138240 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\itss.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	155136 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\itircl.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:11 . 2008-04-14 00:10	105984 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\isendpc.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:11 . 2008-04-14 00:10	105984 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\isdpc.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	151552 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\irftp.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	183808 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ir50_qcx.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	183808 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ir50_qcx.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	200192 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ir50_qc.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	200192 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ir50_qc.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	755200 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ir50_32.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	755200 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ir50_32.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	338432 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ir41_qcx.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	338432 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ir41_qcx.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	120320 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ir41_qc.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	120320 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ir41_qc.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	384000 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ipsmsnap.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	384000 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ipsmsnap.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:10	102912 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ipseldpc.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	183808 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ipsecsvc.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	349696 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ipsecsnp.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	349696 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ipsecsnp.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:11 . 2008-04-14 00:11	177152 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\iprtrmgr.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	330752 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ippromon.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	330752 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ippromon.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	331264 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ipnathlp.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	331264 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ipnathlp.dll
+ 2004-08-04 06:04 . 2008-04-13 18:57	152832 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ipnat.sys
+ 2011-05-23 22:11 . 2008-04-14 00:11	161280 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ipmontr.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:09	103424 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ipevldpc.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	123392 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\input.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	123392 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\input.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	147456 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\initpki.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	147456 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\initpki.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	691712 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\inetcomm.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	274432 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\inetcfg.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	274432 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\inetcfg.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:11 . 2008-04-14 00:11	123392 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\imsinsnt.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	110080 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\imm32.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	110080 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\imm32.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	150528 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\imapi.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	144384  c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\imagehlp.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	144384 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\imagehlp.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	505344 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\iis.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	505344 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\iis.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	135680 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ifmon.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	135680 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ifmon.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	114688 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\iexpress.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	114688 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\iexpress.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	251904 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\iepeers.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	323584 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\iedkcs32.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	323584 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\iedkcs32.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	216576 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ieaksie.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	216576 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ieaksie.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	143360 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ieakeng.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	120832 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\idq.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	120832 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\idq.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	172032 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\icwhelp.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	172032 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\icwhelp.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	214528 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\icwconn1.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	214528 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\icwconn1.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	254976 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\icm32.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	119808 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\iasrad.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	119808 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\iasrad.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	702845 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\i81xdnt5.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	702845 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\i81xdnt5.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	347136 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\hypertrm.dll
+ 2004-08-04 06:00 . 2008-04-13 18:53	264832 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\http.sys
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	144896 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\hotplug.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	144896 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\hotplug.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	330752 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\hnetwiz.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	330752 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\hnetwiz.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	344064 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\hnetcfg.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	344064 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\hnetcfg.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	744448 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\helpsvc.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	769024 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\helpctr.exe
+ 2011-05-23 22:11 . 2008-04-13 16:36	144384 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\hdaudbus.sys
+ 2004-08-04 05:59 . 2008-04-13 18:31	152576 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\halmps.dll
+ 2004-08-04 05:59 . 2008-04-13 18:31	134400 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\halmacpi.dll
- 2004-08-04 05:59 . 2004-08-04 05:59	134400 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\halmacpi.dll
+ 2004-08-04 05:59 . 2008-04-13 18:31	150528 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\halapic.dll
+ 2004-08-04 05:59 . 2008-04-13 18:31	131840 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\halaacpi.dll
+ 2004-08-04 05:59 . 2008-04-13 18:31	105344 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\hal.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	614912 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\h323msp.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	614912 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\h323msp.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:11 . 2008-04-14 00:11	115200 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\guitrna.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	133120 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\guitrn.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	122880 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\glu32.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	122880 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\glu32.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	285184 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\gdi32.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	400384 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\fxsxp32.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	400384 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\fxsxp32.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	192512 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\fxswzrd.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	192512 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\fxswzrd.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	154112 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\fxsui.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	154112 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\fxsui.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	397312 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\fxstiff.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	397312 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\fxstiff.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	246272 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\fxst30.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	246272 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\fxst30.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	267776 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\fxssvc.exe
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	267776 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\fxssvc.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	562176 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\fxsst.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	562176 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\fxsst.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	132608 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\fxsocm.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	132608 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\fxsocm.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	229376 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\fxscover.exe
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	229376 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\fxscover.exe
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	285184 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\fxscomex.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	285184 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\fxscomex.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	142848 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\fxsclnt.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	451584 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\fxsapi.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	193024 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\fsquirt.exe
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	193024 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\fsquirt.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	185344 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\framedyn.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	208896 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\fpmmcsat.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2007-04-02 16:36	208896 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\fpmmcsat.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	598071 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\fpmmc.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	598071 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\fpmmc.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	188494 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\fpcount.exe
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	188494 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\fpcount.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	109840 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\fp98swin.exe
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	109840 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\fp98swin.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	876653 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\fp4awel.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	876653 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\fp4awel.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	618605 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\fp4autl.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	618605 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\fp4autl.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	102509 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\fp4atxt.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	102509 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\fp4atxt.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	147513 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\fp4apws.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	147513 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\fp4apws.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	184435 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\fp4amsft.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	184435 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\fp4amsft.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	382976 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\fontext.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	382976 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\fontext.dll
+ 2004-08-04 06:01 . 2008-04-13 18:32	129792 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\fltmgr.sys
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	337920 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\filemgmt.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	337920 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\filemgmt.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	472064 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\fastprox.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	472064 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\fastprox.dll
+ 2004-08-04 06:14 . 2008-04-13 19:14	143744 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\fastfat.sys
+ 2011-05-23 22:11 . 2008-04-14 00:11	125952 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\exts.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	380445 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\expsrv.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	101888 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\evntagnt.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	101888 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\evntagnt.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	193024 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\eudcedit.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	193024 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\eudcedit.exe
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	247808 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\esscli.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	247808 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\esscli.dll


----------



## dgp1939 (Oct 9, 2003)

Part 5

+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	246272 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\es.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	186880 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\encdec.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	183296 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\els.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	183296 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\els.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:11 . 2008-04-14 00:11	175616 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ediskeer.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:11 . 2008-04-14 00:11	180224 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\eapphost.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:11 . 2008-04-14 00:11	126976 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\eappcfg.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:11 . 2008-04-14 00:11	184832 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\eapp3hst.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	205312 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\dxtrans.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	357888 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\dxtmsft.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	357888 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\dxtmsft.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	619008 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\dx7vb.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	619008 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\dx7vb.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	180224 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\dwwin.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	180224 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\dwwin.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	304128 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\duser.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	304128 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\duser.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	113152 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\dsuiext.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	113152 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\dsuiext.dll
+ 2004-08-04 05:31 . 2008-04-13 17:37	138752 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\dssenh.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	239104 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\dsquery.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	239104 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\dsquery.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	142848 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\dsprop.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	367616 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\dsound.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	367616 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\dsound.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:10 . 2008-04-14 00:11	155648 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\dskquoui.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	181248 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\dsdmo.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	116736 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\dpvvox.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	116736 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\dpvvox.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	212480 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\dpvoice.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	212480 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\dpvoice.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	375296 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\dpnet.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	375296 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\dpnet.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	229888 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\dplayx.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	229888 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\dplayx.dll
+ 2004-08-04 06:13 . 2008-04-13 21:00	103424 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\dpcdll.dll
+ 2004-08-04 05:58 . 2008-04-13 18:39	206976 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\dot4.sys
+ 2011-05-23 22:10 . 2008-04-14 00:11	650752 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\dot3ui.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:10 . 2008-04-14 00:11	132096 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\dot3svc.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	147968 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\dnsapi.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	104448 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\dmusic.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	104448 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\dmusic.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	103424 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\dmsynth.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	103424 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\dmsynth.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	105984 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\dmstyle.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	105984 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\dmstyle.dll
- 2004-08-04 06:07 . 2004-08-04 06:07	153344 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\dmio.sys
+ 2004-08-04 06:07 . 2008-04-13 18:44	153344 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\dmio.sys
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	181248 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\dmime.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	181248 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\dmime.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	200704 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\dmdskmgr.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	200704 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\dmdskmgr.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:10 . 2008-04-14 00:11	285184 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\dmdlgs.dll
- 2004-08-04 06:07 . 2004-08-04 06:07	799744 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\dmboot.sys
+ 2004-08-04 06:07 . 2008-04-13 18:44	799744 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\dmboot.sys
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	224768 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\dmadmin.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	224768 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\dmadmin.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	163840 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\diskpart.exe
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	163840 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\diskpart.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	181760 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\dinput8.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	181760 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\dinput8.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	158720 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\dinput.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:10 . 2007-04-02 18:34	366080 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\digreqex.msi
+ 2011-05-23 22:10 . 2007-04-02 18:34	863232 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\digopt.msi
+ 2011-05-23 22:10 . 2007-04-02 18:34	884712 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\digcore.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	539136 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\dialer.exe
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	539136 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\dialer.exe
+ 2011-05-23 22:10 . 2008-04-14 00:11	379904 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\dhcpmon.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	126976 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\dhcpcsvc.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	111104 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\dgnet.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	111104 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\dgnet.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	124416 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\dfrgui.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	105472 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\dfrgntfs.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	282624 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\devmgr.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	282624 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\devmgr.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	279552 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ddraw.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	110592 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\dbnetlib.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	110592 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\dbnetlib.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	640000 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\dbghelp.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	640000 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\dbghelp.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:10 . 2008-04-14 00:11	165376 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\datime.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-03-25 04:50	554008 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\dao360.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	824320 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\d3dim700.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	249856 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ctmasetp.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	249856 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ctmasetp.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	326656 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\cscui.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	326656 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\cscui.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	139264 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\cscript.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	101888 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\cscdll.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	101888 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\cscdll.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	512512 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\cryptui.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	512512 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\cryptui.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	599040 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\crypt32.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	163840 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\credui.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	163840 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\credui.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:10 . 2008-04-14 00:11	357888 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\confmsp.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	539648 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\comuid.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:10 . 2008-04-14 00:11	167424 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\comsnap.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:10 . 2008-04-14 00:11	274944 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\comsetup.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	792064 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\comres.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	792064 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\comres.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	229376 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\compstui.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	229376 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\compstui.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	252928 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\compatui.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	252928 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\compatui.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	276992 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\comdlg32.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	276992 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\comdlg32.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	617472 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\comctl32.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	195072 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\comadmin.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	185344 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\cmprops.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	185344 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\cmprops.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	344064 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\cmdial32.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	389120 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\cmd.exe
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	102912 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\clipbrd.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	102912 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\clipbrd.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	498688 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\clbcatq.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	110592 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\clbcatex.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:10 . 2008-04-14 00:11	148480 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\cic.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	188480 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\cfgwiz.exe
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	188480 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\cfgwiz.exe
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	457728 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\certmgr.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	457728 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\certmgr.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	194560 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\certcli.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	194560 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\certcli.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	151040 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\cdfview.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	625664 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\catsrvut.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	226304 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\catsrv.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:10 . 2008-04-14 00:11	150016 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\capesnpn.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:10 . 2008-04-14 00:11	121856 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\camext30.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	385024 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\callcont.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	385024 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\callcont.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:10 . 2008-04-14 00:11	218112 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\c_g18030.dll
+ 2004-08-04 06:10 . 2008-04-13 18:46	273024 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\bthport.sys
+ 2004-08-04 05:58 . 2008-04-13 18:51	101120 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\bthpan.sys
+ 2011-05-23 22:10 . 2008-04-14 00:11	233472 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\azroles.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	580608 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\autofmt.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	580608 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\autofmt.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	602624 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\autoconv.exe
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	602624 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\autoconv.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	588800 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\autochk.exe
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	588800 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\autochk.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:55 . 2008-04-14 00:09	285696 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\atmfd.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:55 . 2004-08-04 07:55	285696 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\atmfd.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	516768 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ativvaxx.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	516768 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ativvaxx.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	870784 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ati3d1ag.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	870784 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ati3d1ag.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	201728 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ati2dvag.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	201728 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ati2dvag.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	377984 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ati2dvaa.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	377984 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ati2dvaa.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	229376 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ati2cqag.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	229376 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ati2cqag.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	331264 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\aqueue.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	331264 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\aqueue.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	125952 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\apphelp.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	256512 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\agentsvr.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	256512 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\agentsvr.exe
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	214016 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\agentctl.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	214016 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\agentctl.dll
+ 2004-08-04 06:14 . 2008-04-13 19:19	138112 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\afd.sys
+ 2004-08-04 05:39 . 2008-04-13 16:39	142592 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\aec.sys
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	617472 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\advapi32.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	263680 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\adsnt.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	263680 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\adsnt.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	143360 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\adsldpc.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	143360 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\adsldpc.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	175616 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\adsldp.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	175616 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\adsldp.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	116224 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\acxtrnal.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	116224 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\acxtrnal.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	193536 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\activeds.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	245248 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\acspecfc.dll
- 2004-08-04 06:07 . 2004-08-04 06:07	187776 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\acpi.sys
+ 2004-08-04 06:07 . 2008-04-13 18:36	187776 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\acpi.sys
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	115712 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\aclui.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	141312 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\aclua.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	451072 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\aclayers.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	184320 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\accwiz.exe
+ 2011-05-23 22:10 . 2008-04-14 00:11	136192 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\aaclient.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	100352 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\6to4svc.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	100352 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\6to4svc.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	146432 c:\windows\regedit.exe
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	146432 c:\windows\regedit.exe
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	110592 c:\windows\peernet\sqlse20.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	110592 c:\windows\peernet\sqlse20.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	462848 c:\windows\peernet\sqlqp20.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	462848 c:\windows\peernet\sqlqp20.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	151552 c:\windows\peernet\sqldb20.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	151552 c:\windows\peernet\sqldb20.dll
+ 2005-08-26 15:08 . 2008-04-14 00:12	150528 c:\windows\PCHEALTH\UploadLB\Binaries\uploadm.exe
- 2005-08-26 15:08 . 2004-08-04 07:56	150528 c:\windows\PCHEALTH\UploadLB\Binaries\uploadm.exe
+ 2005-08-26 15:08 . 2008-04-14 00:12	102912 c:\windows\PCHEALTH\HELPCTR\Binaries\pchshell.dll
+ 2005-08-26 15:08 . 2008-04-14 00:11	376832 c:\windows\PCHEALTH\HELPCTR\Binaries\msinfo.dll
+ 2005-08-26 15:08 . 2008-04-14 00:12	169984 c:\windows\PCHEALTH\HELPCTR\Binaries\msconfig.exe
+ 2005-08-26 15:08 . 2010-06-14 14:31	744448 c:\windows\PCHEALTH\HELPCTR\Binaries\helpsvc.exe
+ 2006-06-29 10:53 . 2008-04-14 00:12	769024 c:\windows\PCHEALTH\HELPCTR\Binaries\helpctr.exe
+ 2008-04-25 15:47 . 2008-04-13 18:53	558080 c:\windows\network diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	256512 c:\windows\msagent\agentsvr.exe
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	256512 c:\windows\msagent\agentsvr.exe
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11	214016 c:\windows\msagent\agentctl.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	214016 c:\windows\msagent\agentctl.dll
+ 2010-03-18 17:16 . 2010-03-18 17:16	114520 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\NETFXRepair.exe
+ 2010-03-18 20:47 . 2010-03-18 20:47	142672 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\WsatConfig.exe
+ 2010-03-18 17:16 . 2010-03-18 17:16	915800 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\WPF\wpftxt_v0400.dll
+ 2010-03-18 17:16 . 2010-03-18 17:16	753504 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\WPF\WPFFontCache_v0400.exe
+ 2010-03-18 17:16 . 2010-03-18 17:16	350592 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\WPF\UIAutomationClientsideProviders.dll
+ 2010-03-18 17:16 . 2010-03-18 17:16	163168 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\WPF\UIAutomationClient.dll
+ 2010-03-18 17:16 . 2010-03-18 17:16	675672 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\WPF\System.Speech.dll
+ 2010-03-18 17:16 . 2010-03-18 17:16	334688 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\WPF\System.Printing.dll
+ 2010-03-18 17:16 . 2010-03-18 17:16	581464 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\WPF\ReachFramework.dll
+ 2010-03-18 17:16 . 2010-03-18 17:16	832856 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\WPF\PresentationUI.dll
+ 2010-03-18 17:16 . 2010-03-18 17:16	801136 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\WPF\PresentationNative_v0400.dll
+ 2010-03-18 17:16 . 2010-03-18 17:16	181096 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\WPF\PresentationHost_v0400.dll
+ 2010-03-18 17:16 . 2010-03-18 17:16	194424 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\WPF\PresentationFramework.Royale.dll
+ 2010-03-18 17:16 . 2010-03-18 17:16	478576 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\WPF\PresentationFramework.Luna.dll
+ 2010-03-18 17:16 . 2010-03-18 17:16	167288 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\WPF\PresentationFramework.Classic.dll
+ 2010-03-18 17:16 . 2010-03-18 17:16	232304 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\WPF\PresentationFramework.Aero.dll
+ 2010-03-18 20:47 . 2010-03-18 20:47	587624 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\WPF\PresentationBuildTasks.dll
+ 2010-03-18 17:16 . 2010-03-18 17:16	807264 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\WPF\NaturalLanguage6.dll
+ 2010-03-18 20:47 . 2010-03-18 20:47	492368 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\webengine4.dll
+ 2010-03-18 17:16 . 2010-03-18 17:16	138592 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\System.Xml.Linq.dll
+ 2010-03-18 17:16 . 2010-03-18 17:16	699224 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\System.Xaml.dll
+ 2010-03-18 20:47 . 2010-03-18 20:47	431984 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\System.WorkflowServices.dll
+ 2010-03-18 20:47 . 2010-03-18 20:47	511344 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\System.Workflow.Runtime.dll
+ 2010-03-18 17:16 . 2010-03-18 17:16	857960 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\System.Web.Services.dll
+ 2010-03-18 20:47 . 2010-03-18 20:47	826208 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\System.Web.Mobile.dll
+ 2010-03-18 20:47 . 2010-03-18 20:47	321912 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\System.Web.Extensions.Design.dll
+ 2010-03-18 20:47 . 2010-03-18 20:47	137568 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\System.Web.Entity.dll
+ 2010-03-18 20:47 . 2010-03-18 20:47	132464 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\System.Web.Entity.Design.dll
+ 2010-03-18 20:47 . 2010-03-18 20:47	237928 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\System.Web.DynamicData.dll
+ 2010-03-18 17:16 . 2010-03-18 17:16	269672 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\System.Transactions.dll
+ 2010-03-18 17:16 . 2010-03-18 17:16	113512 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\System.ServiceProcess.dll
+ 2010-03-18 20:47 . 2010-03-18 20:47	316272 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\System.ServiceModel.Web.dll
+ 2010-03-18 17:16 . 2010-03-18 17:16	129912 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\System.ServiceModel.Routing.dll
+ 2010-03-18 17:16 . 2010-03-18 17:16	390008 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\System.ServiceModel.Discovery.dll
+ 2010-03-18 17:16 . 2010-03-18 17:16	505208 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\System.ServiceModel.Activities.dll
+ 2010-03-18 20:47 . 2010-03-18 20:47	170872 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\System.ServiceModel.Activation.dll
+ 2010-03-18 17:16 . 2010-03-18 17:16	261472 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\System.Security.dll
+ 2010-03-18 17:16 . 2010-03-18 17:16	122264 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\System.Runtime.Serialization.Formatters.Soap.dll
+ 2010-03-18 17:16 . 2010-03-18 17:16	291184 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\System.Runtime.Remoting.dll
+ 2010-03-18 17:16 . 2010-03-18 17:16	349568 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\System.Runtime.DurableInstancing.dll
+ 2010-03-18 17:16 . 2010-03-18 17:16	231760 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\System.Net.dll
+ 2010-03-18 17:16 . 2010-03-18 17:16	253280 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\System.Messaging.dll
+ 2010-03-18 17:16 . 2010-03-18 17:16	134528 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\System.Management.Instrumentation.dll
+ 2010-03-18 17:16 . 2010-03-18 17:16	378720 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\System.Management.dll
+ 2010-03-18 17:16 . 2010-03-18 17:16	123736 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\System.IO.Log.dll
+ 2010-03-18 17:16 . 2010-03-18 17:16	125816 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\System.IdentityModel.Selectors.dll
+ 2010-03-18 17:16 . 2010-03-18 17:16	392552 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\System.IdentityModel.dll
+ 2010-03-18 04:51 . 2010-03-18 04:51	109568 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\System.EnterpriseServices.Wrapper.dll
+ 2010-03-18 17:16 . 2010-03-18 17:16	246128 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\System.EnterpriseServices.dll
+ 2010-03-18 17:16 . 2010-03-18 17:16	120152 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\System.Dynamic.dll
+ 2010-03-18 17:16 . 2010-03-18 17:16	607064 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\System.Drawing.dll
+ 2010-03-18 17:16 . 2010-03-18 17:16	182144 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\System.DirectoryServices.Protocols.dll
+ 2010-03-18 17:16 . 2010-03-18 17:16	395120 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\System.DirectoryServices.dll
+ 2010-03-18 17:16 . 2010-03-18 17:16	285072 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\System.DirectoryServices.AccountManagement.dll
+ 2010-03-18 17:16 . 2010-03-18 17:16	829280 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\System.Deployment.dll
+ 2010-03-18 17:16 . 2010-03-18 17:16	747360 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\System.Data.SqlXml.dll
+ 2010-03-18 20:47 . 2010-03-18 20:47	683368 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\System.Data.Services.dll
+ 2010-03-18 20:47 . 2010-03-18 20:47	178040 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\System.Data.Services.Design.dll
+ 2010-03-18 17:16 . 2010-03-18 17:16	436600 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\System.Data.Services.Client.dll
+ 2010-03-18 20:47 . 2010-03-18 20:47	495984 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\System.Data.OracleClient.dll
+ 2010-03-18 17:16 . 2010-03-18 17:16	683872 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\System.Data.Linq.dll
+ 2010-03-18 20:47 . 2010-03-18 20:47	804720 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\System.Data.Entity.Design.dll
+ 2010-03-18 17:16 . 2010-03-18 17:16	409448 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\System.configuration.dll
+ 2010-03-18 17:16 . 2010-03-18 17:16	210816 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\System.ComponentModel.Composition.dll
+ 2010-03-18 17:16 . 2010-03-18 17:16	149848 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\System.AddIn.dll
+ 2010-03-18 17:16 . 2010-03-18 17:16	122248 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\System.Activities.DurableInstancing.dll
+ 2010-03-18 17:16 . 2010-03-18 17:16	525704 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\System.Activities.Core.Presentation.dll
+ 2010-03-18 17:16 . 2010-03-18 17:16	112976 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\sysglobl.dll
+ 2010-03-18 17:16 . 2010-03-18 17:16	517448 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\SOS.dll
+ 2010-03-18 17:16 . 2010-03-18 17:16	124240 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\SMSvcHost.exe
+ 2009-08-31 10:44 . 2009-08-31 10:44	144416 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\SetupCache\Extended\sqmapi.dll
+ 2010-03-18 20:16 . 2010-03-18 20:16	295248 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\SetupCache\Extended\SetupUi.dll
+ 2010-03-18 20:16 . 2010-03-18 20:16	807256 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\SetupCache\Extended\SetupEngine.dll
+ 2010-03-18 23:55 . 2010-03-18 23:55	495616 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\SetupCache\Extended\netfx_extended_x86.msi
+ 2009-08-31 10:44 . 2009-08-31 10:44	144416 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\SetupCache\Client\sqmapi.dll
+ 2010-03-18 20:16 . 2010-03-18 20:16	295248 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\SetupCache\Client\SetupUi.dll
+ 2010-03-18 20:16 . 2010-03-18 20:16	807256 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\SetupCache\Client\SetupEngine.dll
+ 2010-03-18 17:16 . 2010-03-18 17:16	173920 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\ServiceModelReg.exe
+ 2010-03-18 20:47 . 2010-03-18 20:47	181584 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\peverify.dll
+ 2010-03-18 17:16 . 2010-03-18 17:16	121688 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\PerfCounter.dll
+ 2010-03-18 17:16 . 2010-03-18 17:16	150856 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\ngen.exe
+ 2010-03-18 17:16 . 2010-03-18 17:16	130384 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\mscorsvw.exe
+ 2010-03-18 17:16 . 2010-03-18 17:16	335184 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\mscorsvc.dll
+ 2010-03-18 17:16 . 2010-03-18 17:16	110936 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\mscorsecimpl.dll
+ 2010-03-18 17:16 . 2010-03-18 17:16	372048 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\mscorrc.dll
+ 2010-03-18 17:16 . 2010-03-18 17:16	145752 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\mscorpehost.dll
+ 2010-03-18 17:16 . 2010-03-18 17:16	413008 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\mscoreei.dll
+ 2010-03-18 17:16 . 2010-03-18 17:16	955728 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\mscordbi.dll
+ 2010-03-18 20:47 . 2010-03-18 20:47	132944 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\MSBuild.exe
+ 2010-03-18 17:16 . 2010-03-18 17:16	661352 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\Microsoft.VisualBasic.dll
+ 2010-03-18 17:16 . 2010-03-18 17:16	349576 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\Microsoft.VisualBasic.Compatibility.dll
+ 2010-03-18 17:16 . 2010-03-18 17:16	170368 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\Microsoft.Transactions.Bridge.Dtc.dll
+ 2010-03-18 17:16 . 2010-03-18 17:16	387960 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\Microsoft.Transactions.Bridge.dll
+ 2010-03-18 17:16 . 2010-03-18 17:16	746336 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\Microsoft.JScript.dll
+ 2010-03-18 17:16 . 2010-03-18 17:16	505184 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\Microsoft.CSharp.dll
+ 2010-03-18 20:47 . 2010-03-18 20:47	220024 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\Microsoft.Build.Utilities.v4.0.dll
+ 2010-03-18 20:47 . 2010-03-18 20:47	107376 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\Microsoft.Build.Framework.dll
+ 2010-03-18 20:47 . 2010-03-18 20:47	714600 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\Microsoft.Build.Engine.dll
+ 2010-03-18 20:47 . 2010-03-18 20:47	294728 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\ilasm.exe
+ 2010-03-18 20:47 . 2010-03-18 20:47	173400 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\FileTracker.dll
+ 2010-03-18 17:16 . 2010-03-18 17:16	794464 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\EventLogMessages.dll
+ 2010-03-18 17:16 . 2010-03-18 17:16	688472 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\diasymreader.dll
+ 2010-03-18 17:16 . 2010-03-18 17:16	129880 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\CORPerfMonExt.dll
+ 2010-03-18 20:47 . 2010-03-18 20:47	163672 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\ComSvcConfig.exe
+ 2010-03-18 17:16 . 2010-03-18 17:16	385864 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\clrjit.dll
+ 2010-03-18 20:47 . 2010-03-18 20:47	498520 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\AspNetMMCExt.dll
+ 2010-03-18 20:47 . 2010-03-18 20:47	102744 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\aspnet_regsql.exe
+ 2010-03-18 17:16 . 2010-03-18 17:16	105808 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\AppLaunch.exe
+ 2010-03-18 17:16 . 2010-03-18 17:16	105288 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\alink.dll
+ 2010-03-18 17:16 . 2010-03-18 17:16	139088 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\AdoNetDiag.dll
+ 2010-03-18 17:16 . 2010-03-18 17:16	255304 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\1033\vbc7ui.dll
+ 2010-03-18 17:16 . 2010-03-18 17:16	255896 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\1033\Microsoft.VisualBasic.Activities.CompilerUI.dll
+ 2010-03-18 17:16 . 2010-03-18 17:16	182088 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\1033\cscui.dll
+ 2010-09-22 13:43 . 2010-09-22 13:43	435024 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\webengine.dll
- 2010-03-23 09:31 . 2010-03-23 09:31	435024 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\webengine.dll
+ 2011-07-07 09:18 . 2011-07-07 09:18	388936 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\SOS.dll
+ 2011-03-25 10:15 . 2011-03-25 10:15	363856 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\mscorjit.dll
- 2009-08-08 03:51 . 2009-08-08 03:51	989016 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\mscordacwks.dll
+ 2011-07-07 09:18 . 2011-07-07 09:18	989016 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\mscordacwks.dll
+ 2011-07-07 16:04 . 2011-07-07 16:04	102400 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.1.4322\mscorld.dll
- 2010-03-31 18:51 . 2010-03-31 18:51	102400 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.1.4322\mscorld.dll
- 2010-03-31 18:49 . 2010-03-31 18:49	315392 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.1.4322\mscorjit.dll
+ 2011-07-07 16:01 . 2011-07-07 16:01	315392 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.1.4322\mscorjit.dll
- 2010-03-31 19:32 . 2010-03-31 19:32	258048 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.1.4322\aspnet_isapi.dll
+ 2011-07-07 17:09 . 2011-07-07 17:09	258048 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.1.4322\aspnet_isapi.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:24 . 2011-10-25 20:24	164176 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\WcfSvcHost\v4.0_10.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\WcfSvcHost.exe
+ 2011-10-23 16:30 . 2011-10-23 16:30	350592 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\UIAutomationClientsideProviders\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\UIAutomationClientsideProviders.dll
+ 2011-10-23 16:30 . 2011-10-23 16:30	163168 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\UIAutomationClient\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\UIAutomationClient.dll
+ 2011-10-23 16:29 . 2011-10-23 16:29	138592 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Xml.Linq\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Xml.Linq.dll
+ 2011-10-23 16:29 . 2011-10-23 16:29	699224 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Xaml\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Xaml.dll
+ 2011-10-23 16:38 . 2011-10-23 16:38	431984 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.WorkflowServices\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.WorkflowServices.dll
+ 2011-10-23 16:38 . 2011-10-23 16:38	511344 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Workflow.Runtime\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.Workflow.Runtime.dll
+ 2011-10-23 16:29 . 2011-10-23 16:29	857960 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Web.Services\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Web.Services.dll
+ 2011-10-23 16:38 . 2011-10-23 16:38	826208 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Web.Mobile\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Web.Mobile.dll
+ 2011-10-23 16:38 . 2011-10-23 16:38	321912 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Web.Extensions.Design\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.Web.Extensions.Design.dll
+ 2011-10-23 16:38 . 2011-10-23 16:38	137568 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Web.Entity\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Web.Entity.dll
+ 2011-10-23 16:38 . 2011-10-23 16:38	132464 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Web.Entity.Design\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Web.Entity.Design.dll
+ 2011-10-23 16:38 . 2011-10-23 16:38	237928 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Web.DynamicData\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.Web.DynamicData.dll
+ 2011-10-23 16:29 . 2011-10-23 16:29	675672 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Speech\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.Speech.dll
+ 2011-10-23 16:29 . 2011-10-23 16:29	113512 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.ServiceProcess\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.ServiceProcess.dll
+ 2011-10-23 16:38 . 2011-10-23 16:38	316272 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.ServiceModel.Web\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.ServiceModel.Web.dll
+ 2011-10-23 16:29 . 2011-10-23 16:29	129912 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.ServiceModel.Routing\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.ServiceModel.Routing.dll
+ 2011-10-23 16:29 . 2011-10-23 16:29	390008 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.ServiceModel.Discovery\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.ServiceModel.Discovery.dll
+ 2011-10-23 16:29 . 2011-10-23 16:29	505208 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.ServiceModel.Activities\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.ServiceModel.Activities.dll
+ 2011-10-23 16:38 . 2011-10-23 16:38	170872 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.ServiceModel.Activation\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.ServiceModel.Activation.dll
+ 2011-10-23 16:29 . 2011-10-23 16:29	261472 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Security\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Security.dll
+ 2011-10-23 16:29 . 2011-10-23 16:29	122264 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Runtime.Serialization.Formatters.Soap\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Runtime.Serialization.Formatters.Soap.dll
+ 2011-10-23 16:29 . 2011-10-23 16:29	291184 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Runtime.Remoting\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Runtime.Remoting.dll
+ 2011-10-23 16:29 . 2011-10-23 16:29	349568 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Runtime.DurableInstancing\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.Runtime.DurableInstancing.dll
+ 2011-10-23 16:29 . 2011-10-23 16:29	231760 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Net\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Net.dll
+ 2011-10-23 16:29 . 2011-10-23 16:29	253280 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Messaging\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Messaging.dll
+ 2011-10-23 16:29 . 2011-10-23 16:29	378720 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Management\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Management.dll
+ 2011-10-23 16:29 . 2011-10-23 16:29	134528 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Management.Instrumentation\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Management.Instrumentation.dll
+ 2011-10-23 16:29 . 2011-10-23 16:29	123736 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.IO.Log\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.IO.Log.dll
+ 2011-10-23 16:29 . 2011-10-23 16:29	392552 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.IdentityModel\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.IdentityModel.dll
+ 2011-10-23 16:29 . 2011-10-23 16:29	125816 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.IdentityModel.Selectors\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.IdentityModel.Selectors.dll
+ 2011-10-23 16:29 . 2011-10-23 16:29	120152 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Dynamic\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Dynamic.dll
+ 2011-10-23 16:29 . 2011-10-23 16:29	607064 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Drawing\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Drawing.dll
+ 2011-10-23 16:29 . 2011-10-23 16:29	395120 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.DirectoryServices\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.DirectoryServices.dll
+ 2011-10-23 16:29 . 2011-10-23 16:29	182144 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.DirectoryServices.Protocols\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.DirectoryServices.Protocols.dll
+ 2011-10-23 16:29 . 2011-10-23 16:29	285072 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.DirectoryServices.AccountManagement\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.DirectoryServices.AccountManagement.dll
+ 2011-10-23 16:29 . 2011-10-23 16:29	829280 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Deployment\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Deployment.dll
+ 2011-10-23 16:29 . 2011-10-23 16:29	747360 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Data.SqlXml\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Data.SqlXml.dll
+ 2011-10-23 16:38 . 2011-10-23 16:38	683368 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Data.Services\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Data.Services.dll
+ 2011-10-23 16:38 . 2011-10-23 16:38	178040 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Data.Services.Design\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Data.Services.Design.dll
+ 2011-10-23 16:29 . 2011-10-23 16:29	436600 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Data.Services.Client\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Data.Services.Client.dll
+ 2011-10-23 16:29 . 2011-10-23 16:29	683872 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Data.Linq\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Data.Linq.dll
+ 2011-10-23 16:38 . 2011-10-23 16:38	804720 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Data.Entity.Design\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Data.Entity.Design.dll
+ 2011-10-23 16:29 . 2011-10-23 16:29	409448 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Configuration\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.configuration.dll
+ 2011-10-23 16:29 . 2011-10-23 16:29	210816 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.ComponentModel.Composition\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.ComponentModel.Composition.dll
+ 2011-10-23 16:29 . 2011-10-23 16:29	149848 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.AddIn\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.AddIn.dll
+ 2011-10-23 16:29 . 2011-10-23 16:29	122248 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Activities.DurableInstancing\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.Activities.DurableInstancing.dll
+ 2011-10-23 16:29 . 2011-10-23 16:29	525704 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Activities.Core.Presentation\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.Activities.Core.Presentation.dll
+ 2011-10-23 16:29 . 2011-10-23 16:29	112976 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\sysglobl\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\sysglobl.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:31 . 2011-10-25 20:31	262480 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\StanCore\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\StanCore.dll
+ 2011-10-23 16:30 . 2011-10-23 16:30	581464 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\ReachFramework\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\ReachFramework.dll
+ 2011-10-23 16:30 . 2011-10-23 16:30	832856 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\PresentationUI\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\PresentationUI.dll
+ 2011-10-23 16:30 . 2011-10-23 16:30	194424 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\PresentationFramework.Royale\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\PresentationFramework.Royale.dll
+ 2011-10-23 16:30 . 2011-10-23 16:30	478576 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\PresentationFramework.Luna\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\PresentationFramework.Luna.dll
+ 2011-10-23 16:30 . 2011-10-23 16:30	167288 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\PresentationFramework.Classic\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\PresentationFramework.Classic.dll
+ 2011-10-23 16:30 . 2011-10-23 16:30	232304 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\PresentationFramework.Aero\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\PresentationFramework.Aero.dll
+ 2011-10-23 16:38 . 2011-10-23 16:38	587624 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\PresentationBuildTasks\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\PresentationBuildTasks.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:24 . 2011-10-25 20:24	519544 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.Workflow.VSDesigner\v4.0_10.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\Microsoft.Workflow.VSDesigner.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:24 . 2011-10-25 20:24	823168 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.Windows.Design.Platform\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.Windows.Design.Platform.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:24 . 2011-10-25 20:24	459144 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.Windows.Design.Platform.WPF\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.Windows.Design.Platform.WPF.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:24 . 2011-10-25 20:24	603520 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.Windows.Design.Markup\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.Windows.Design.Markup.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:24 . 2011-10-25 20:24	742784 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.Windows.Design.Developer\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.Windows.Design.Developer.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:24 . 2011-10-25 20:24	185224 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.Windows.Design.Developer.WPF\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.Windows.Design.Developer.WPF.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:25 . 2011-10-25 20:25	591736 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.Web.Design.Client\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.Web.Design.Client.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:25 . 2011-10-25 20:25	353640 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\microsoft.visualstudio.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:25 . 2011-10-25 20:25	585096 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Windows.Forms\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Windows.Forms.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:25 . 2011-10-25 20:25	147872 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Web.HTML.Implementation\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Web.HTML.Implementation.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:27 . 2011-10-25 20:27	169888 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.VisualBasic.QuickSearch\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.VisualBasic.QuickSearch.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:27 . 2011-10-25 20:27	246696 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.VisualBasic.LanguageService\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.VisualBasic.LanguageService.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:26 . 2011-10-25 20:26	316808 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.VirtualTreeGrid\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.VirtualTreeGrid.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:25 . 2011-10-25 20:25	361344 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.VIL.Host\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.vil.host.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:51 . 2011-10-25 20:51	392600 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Office.Runtime\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Office.Runtime.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:53 . 2011-10-25 20:53	370064 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Office.Ribbon\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Office.Ribbon.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:53 . 2011-10-25 20:53	521640 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Office.ProgrammingModel\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Office.ProgrammingModel.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:53 . 2011-10-25 20:53	807320 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Office.Designer\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Office.Designer.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:53 . 2011-10-25 20:53	384944 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Office.Designer.Office2007\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Office.Designer.Office2007.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:53 . 2011-10-25 20:53	112032 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Office.BuildTasks\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Office.BuildTasks.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:51 . 2011-10-25 20:51	204208 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Applications.ServerDocument\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Applications.ServerDocument.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:53 . 2011-10-25 20:53	399776 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Applications.Project\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Applications.Project.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:53 . 2011-10-25 20:53	148408 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Applications.ProgrammingModel\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Applications.ProgrammingModel.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:51 . 2011-10-25 20:51	161696 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Applications.Hosting\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Applications.Hosting.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:23 . 2011-10-25 20:23	116640 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.TextTemplating.VSHost.10.0\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.TextTemplating.VSHost.10.0.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:23 . 2011-10-25 20:23	123280 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.TextTemplating.10.0\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.TextTemplating.10.0.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:25 . 2011-10-25 20:25	113528 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Text.UI\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Text.UI.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:25 . 2011-10-25 20:25	115072 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Text.UI.Wpf\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Text.UI.Wpf.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:25 . 2011-10-25 20:25	134016 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Text.Data\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Text.Data.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:31 . 2011-10-25 20:31	312224 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.TestTools.TestGeneration\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.TestTools.TestGeneration.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:31 . 2011-10-25 20:31	459696 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.TeamFoundation.WorkItemTracking\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.TeamFoundation.WorkItemTracking.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:31 . 2011-10-25 20:31	940456 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.TeamFoundation.VersionControl\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.TeamFoundation.VersionControl.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:31 . 2011-10-25 20:31	797096 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.TeamFoundation.TeamExplorer\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.TeamFoundation.TeamExplorer.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:31 . 2011-10-25 20:31	147864 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.TeamFoundation.Client\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.TeamFoundation.Client.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:31 . 2011-10-25 20:31	140696 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.TeamFoundation.Build\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.TeamFoundation.Build.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:30 . 2011-10-25 20:30	557952 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Silverlight\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Silverlight.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:25 . 2011-10-25 20:25	342392 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Shell\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Shell.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:25 . 2011-10-25 20:25	418704 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Shell.ViewManager\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Shell.ViewManager.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:25 . 2011-10-25 20:25	633744 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Shell.UI.Internal\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Shell.UI.Internal.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:25 . 2011-10-25 20:25	221096 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Shell.UI.Internal.resources\v4.0_10.0.0.0_en_b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Shell.UI.Internal.resources.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:25 . 2011-10-25 20:25	522632 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Shell.Design\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Shell.Design.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:25 . 2011-10-25 20:25	356736 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Shell.9.0\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Shell.9.0.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:25 . 2011-10-25 20:25	995200 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Shell.10.0\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Shell.10.0.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:11 . 2011-10-25 21:11	156584 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.SharePoint.Designers.Models\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.SharePoint.Designers.Models.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:11 . 2011-10-25 21:11	635832 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.SharePoint.Designers.Models.Packages\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.SharePoint.Designers.Models.Packages.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:11 . 2011-10-25 21:11	388536 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.SharePoint.Designers.Models.Features\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.SharePoint.Designers.Models.Features.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:23 . 2011-10-25 20:23	177032 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.ServiceModel\v4.0_10.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\Microsoft.VisualStudio.ServiceModel.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:31 . 2011-10-25 20:31	348048 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.QualityTools.Vsip\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.QualityTools.Vsip.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:31 . 2011-10-25 20:31	388520 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.QualityTools.Tips.TuipPackage\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.QualityTools.Tips.TuipPackage.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:25 . 2011-10-25 20:25	883064 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Publish\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Publish.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:27 . 2011-10-25 20:27	109472 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Project.VS.Implementation\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Project.VS.Implementation.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:27 . 2011-10-25 20:27	122784 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Project.Utilities.v10.0\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Project.Utilities.v10.0.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:27 . 2011-10-25 20:27	115120 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Project.Framework.Implementation\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Project.Framework.Implementation.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:27 . 2011-10-25 20:27	458672 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Project.Contracts.Implementation\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Project.Contracts.Implementation.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:25 . 2011-10-25 20:25	881568 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Platform.WindowManagement\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Platform.WindowManagement.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:25 . 2011-10-25 20:25	105400 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Platform.WindowManagement.resources\v4.0_10.0.0.0_en_b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Platform.WindowManagement.resources.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:25 . 2011-10-25 20:25	331176 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Package.LanguageService.10.0\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Package.LanguageService.10.0.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:26 . 2011-10-25 20:26	763264 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Modeling\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Modeling.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:23 . 2011-10-25 20:23	503200 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Modeling.Sdk.Shell.10.0\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Modeling.Sdk.Shell.10.0.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:24 . 2011-10-25 20:24	102840 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Modeling.Sdk.Integration.Shell.10.0\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Modeling.SDK.Integration.Shell.10.0.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:23 . 2011-10-25 20:23	874896 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Modeling.Sdk.10.0\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Modeling.Sdk.10.0.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:26 . 2011-10-25 20:26	639376 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Modeling.Diagrams\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Modeling.Diagrams.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:26 . 2011-10-25 20:26	253344 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Modeling.ArtifactMapper\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Modeling.ArtifactMapper.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:25 . 2011-10-25 20:25	116632 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.ExtensionsExplorer.UI\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.ExtensionsExplorer.UI.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:25 . 2011-10-25 20:25	704944 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.ExtensionManager.Implementation\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.ExtensionManager.Implementation.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:25 . 2011-10-25 20:25	138136  c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.ExtensibilityHosting\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.ExtensibilityHosting.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:26 . 2011-10-25 20:26	528792 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.EnterpriseTools.Shell\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.EnterpriseTools.Shell.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:26 . 2011-10-25 20:26	934312 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.EnterpriseTools.ClassDesigner\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.EnterpriseTools.ClassDesigner.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:25 . 2011-10-25 20:25	994712 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Editor.Implementation\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Editor.Implementation.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:25 . 2011-10-25 20:25	282488 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Dialogs\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Dialogs.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:25 . 2011-10-25 20:25	190864 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Diagnostics.Common\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Diagnostics.Common.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:31 . 2011-10-25 20:31	127880 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.DeveloperTools\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.DeveloperTools.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:25 . 2011-10-25 20:25	714616 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Design\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Design.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:25 . 2011-10-25 20:25	124824 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.DataDesign.WpfDataTool\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.DataDesign.WpfDataTool.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:24 . 2011-10-25 20:24	172424 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Data.Framework\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Data.Framework.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:25 . 2011-10-25 20:25	110472 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Configuration\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Configuration.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:25 . 2011-10-25 20:25	169392 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.ComponentModelHost.Implementation\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.ComponentModelHost.Implementation.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:25 . 2011-10-25 20:25	477568 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.CommonIDE\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\microsoft.visualstudio.commonide.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:31 . 2011-10-25 20:31	203144 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.CodeAnalysis\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.CodeAnalysis.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:25 . 2011-10-25 20:25	358272 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.AppDesigner\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.AppDesigner.dll
+ 2011-10-23 16:29 . 2011-10-23 16:29	661352 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualBasic\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualBasic.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:27 . 2011-10-25 20:27	525192 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualBasic.LanguageService\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualBasic.LanguageService.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:27 . 2011-10-25 20:27	457080 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualBasic.Editor\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualBasic.Editor.dll
+ 2011-10-23 16:29 . 2011-10-23 16:29	349576 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualBasic.Compatibility\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualBasic.Compatibility.dll
+ 2011-10-23 16:29 . 2011-10-23 16:29	387960 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.Transactions.Bridge\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.Transactions.Bridge.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:31 . 2011-10-25 20:31	374176 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.TeamFoundation.OfficeIntegration.Common\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.TeamFoundation.OfficeIntegration.Common.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:31 . 2011-10-25 20:31	436640 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.TeamFoundation.Lab.Workflow.Activities\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.TeamFoundation.Lab.Workflow.Activities.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:31 . 2011-10-25 20:31	926592 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.TeamFoundation.Controls\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.TeamFoundation.Controls.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:31 . 2011-10-25 20:31	648592 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.TeamFoundation.Build.Workflow\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.TeamFoundation.Build.Workflow.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:51 . 2011-10-25 20:51	141688 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.Office.Tools.Word\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.Office.Tools.Word.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:51 . 2011-10-25 20:51	340880 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.Office.Tools.Word.Implementation\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.Office.Tools.Word.Implementation.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:53 . 2011-10-25 20:53	173440 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.Office.Tools.Word.Design\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.Office.Tools.Word.Design.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:51 . 2011-10-25 20:51	138648 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.Office.Tools.Outlook.Implementation\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.Office.Tools.Outlook.Implementation.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:51 . 2011-10-25 20:51	171384 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.Office.Tools.Excel\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.Office.Tools.Excel.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:51 . 2011-10-25 20:51	464792 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.Office.Tools.Excel.Implementation\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.Office.Tools.Excel.Implementation.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:53 . 2011-10-25 20:53	284040 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.Office.Tools.Excel.Design\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.Office.Tools.Excel.Design.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:51 . 2011-10-25 20:51	356248 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.Office.Tools.Common.Implementation\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.Office.Tools.Common.Implementation.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:53 . 2011-10-25 20:53	129928 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.Office.Tools.Common.Design\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.Office.Tools.Common.Design.dll
+ 2011-10-23 16:29 . 2011-10-23 16:29	746336 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.JScript\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.JScript.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:25 . 2011-10-25 20:25	890248 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.JScript.AuthoringServices\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.JScript.AuthoringServices.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:32 . 2011-10-25 20:32	713576 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.Data.Schema\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.Data.Schema.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:32 . 2011-10-25 20:32	351616 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.Data.Schema.Utilities\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.Data.Schema.Utilities.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:33 . 2011-10-25 20:33	150400 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.Data.Schema.UnitTesting\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.Data.Schema.UnitTesting.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:32 . 2011-10-25 20:32	423800 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.Data.Schema.Tools\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.Data.Schema.Tools.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:32 . 2011-10-25 20:32	726400 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.Data.Schema.Tools.Sql\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.Data.Schema.Tools.Sql.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:32 . 2011-10-25 20:32	407432 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.Data.Schema.Generators.Sql\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.Data.Schema.Generators.Sql.dll
+ 2011-10-23 16:29 . 2011-10-23 16:29	505184 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.CSharp\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.CSharp.dll
+ 2011-10-23 16:38 . 2011-10-23 16:38	220024 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.Build.Utilities.v4.0\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.Build.Utilities.v4.0.dll
+ 2011-10-23 16:38 . 2011-10-23 16:38	107376 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.Build.Framework\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.Build.Framework.dll
+ 2011-10-23 16:38 . 2011-10-23 16:38	714600 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.Build.Engine\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.Build.Engine.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:27 . 2011-10-25 20:27	142712 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.Build.CPPTasks.x64\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.Build.CPPTasks.X64.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:27 . 2011-10-25 20:27	143224 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.Build.CPPTasks.Win32\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.Build.CPPTasks.Win32.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:27 . 2011-10-25 20:27	154496 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.Build.CPPTasks.Common\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.Build.CPPTasks.Common.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:30 . 2011-10-25 20:30	160600 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\FSharp.VS.FSI\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\FSharp.VS.FSI.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:30 . 2011-10-25 20:30	562048 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\FSharp.ProjectSystem.PropertyPages\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\FSharp.ProjectSystem.PropertyPages.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:30 . 2011-10-25 20:30	402296 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\FSharp.ProjectSystem.FSharp\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\FSharp.ProjectSystem.FSharp.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:30 . 2011-10-25 20:30	470896 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\FSharp.ProjectSystem.Base\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\FSharp.ProjectSystem.Base.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:30 . 2011-10-25 20:30	213352 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\FSharp.LanguageService\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\FSharp.LanguageService.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:30 . 2011-10-25 20:30	370040 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\FSharp.LanguageService.Base\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\FSharp.LanguageService.Base.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:14 . 2011-10-25 20:14	895832 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\FSharp.Core\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\FSharp.Core.dll
+ 2011-10-23 16:38 . 2011-10-23 16:38	498520 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\AspNetMMCExt\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\AspNetMMCExt.dll
+ 2011-10-23 16:29 . 2011-10-23 16:29	269672 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_32\System.Transactions\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Transactions.dll
+ 2011-10-23 16:29 . 2011-10-23 16:29	334688 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_32\System.Printing\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.Printing.dll
+ 2011-10-23 16:29 . 2011-10-23 16:29	109568 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_32\System.EnterpriseServices\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.EnterpriseServices.Wrapper.dll
+ 2011-10-23 16:29 . 2011-10-23 16:29	246128 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_32\System.EnterpriseServices\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.EnterpriseServices.dll
+ 2011-10-23 16:38 . 2011-10-23 16:38	495984 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_32\System.Data.OracleClient\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Data.OracleClient.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:31 . 2011-10-25 20:31	352680 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_32\Microsoft.VisualStudio.TeamTest.TestGeneration.Cci\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.TeamTest.TestGeneration.Cci.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:25 . 2011-10-25 20:25	238464 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_32\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Settings\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Settings.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:23 . 2011-10-25 20:23	694208 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_32\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Modeling.Sdk.Diagrams.GraphObject.10.0\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Modeling.Sdk.Diagrams.GraphObject.10.0.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:26 . 2011-10-25 20:26	704424 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_32\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Modeling.Diagrams.GraphObject\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Modeling.Diagrams.GraphObject.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:27 . 2011-10-25 20:27	138640 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_32\Microsoft.VisualC.Editor.Implementation\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualC.Editor.Implementation.dll
+ 2011-10-23 16:29 . 2011-10-23 16:29	170368 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_32\Microsoft.Transactions.Bridge.Dtc\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.Transactions.Bridge.Dtc.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:16 . 2011-10-25 20:16	467384 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_32\Microsoft.TeamFoundation.WorkItemTracking.Client.RuleEngine\v4.0_10.4.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.TeamFoundation.WorkItemTracking.Client.RuleEngine.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:16 . 2011-10-25 20:16	876984 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_32\Microsoft.TeamFoundation.WorkItemTracking.Client.DataStore\v4.0_10.4.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.TeamFoundation.WorkItemTracking.Client.DataStore.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:18 . 2011-10-25 21:18	284672 c:\windows\Installer\f6a7c4c.msi
+ 2011-10-25 21:11 . 2011-10-25 21:11	739328 c:\windows\Installer\f6a7c47.msi
+ 2011-10-25 21:03 . 2011-10-25 21:03	589312 c:\windows\Installer\f6a7bff.msi
+ 2011-10-25 21:03 . 2011-10-25 21:03	774656 c:\windows\Installer\f6a7bfa.msi
+ 2011-10-25 21:03 . 2011-10-25 21:03	753664 c:\windows\Installer\f6a7bf5.msi
+ 2011-10-25 21:03 . 2011-10-25 21:03	453120 c:\windows\Installer\f6a7bf0.msi
+ 2011-10-25 20:59 . 2011-10-25 20:59	373760 c:\windows\Installer\f6a7be6.msi
+ 2011-10-25 20:58 . 2011-10-25 20:58	204800 c:\windows\Installer\f6a7be0.msi
+ 2011-10-25 20:51 . 2011-10-25 20:51	493568 c:\windows\Installer\f6a7bd6.msi
+ 2011-10-25 20:16 . 2011-10-25 20:16	247296 c:\windows\Installer\f6a7b39.msi
+ 2011-10-25 20:15 . 2011-10-25 20:15	373760 c:\windows\Installer\f6a7b34.msi
+ 2011-10-25 20:14 . 2011-10-25 20:14	136704 c:\windows\Installer\f6a7b2b.msi
+ 2011-10-25 20:13 . 2011-10-25 20:13	145920 c:\windows\Installer\f6a7b26.msi
+ 2011-10-23 16:52 . 2011-10-23 16:52	500736 c:\windows\Installer\456aa03.msi
+ 2011-10-23 16:50 . 2011-10-23 16:50	905216 c:\windows\Installer\456a9f2.msi
+ 2011-10-23 16:42 . 2011-10-23 16:42	173056 c:\windows\Installer\456a9ba.msi
+ 2011-10-23 16:39 . 2011-10-23 16:39	492544 c:\windows\Installer\442f90c.msi
+ 2011-10-23 16:21 . 2011-10-23 16:21	221184 c:\windows\Installer\442f56b.msi
+ 2010-09-24 01:02 . 2010-09-24 01:02	798208 c:\windows\Installer\36ac661.msp
+ 2011-10-25 20:44 . 2011-10-25 20:44	216358 c:\windows\Installer\{0F37D969-1260-419E-B308-EF7D29ABDE20}\MSDeployIcon.exe
+ 2010-03-18 14:09 . 2010-03-18 14:09	158048 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\5C1093C35543A0E32A41B090A305076A\4.0.30319\UIAutomationCore_x86.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	250368 c:\windows\ime\sptip.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	130048 c:\windows\ime\softkbd.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	130048 c:\windows\ime\softkbd.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	220160 c:\windows\ime\mscandui.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11	220160 c:\windows\ime\mscandui.dll
+ 2011-10-21 13:48 . 2010-05-06 10:41	916480 c:\windows\ie8updates\KB2586448-IE8\wininet.dll
+ 2011-10-21 13:48 . 2009-03-08 08:34	105984 c:\windows\ie8updates\KB2586448-IE8\url.dll
+ 2011-10-21 13:48 . 2010-07-05 13:16	382840 c:\windows\ie8updates\KB2586448-IE8\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2011-10-21 13:48 . 2010-07-05 13:15	231288 c:\windows\ie8updates\KB2586448-IE8\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-10-21 13:48 . 2010-05-06 10:41	206848 c:\windows\ie8updates\KB2586448-IE8\occache.dll
+ 2011-10-21 13:48 . 2010-05-06 10:41	611840 c:\windows\ie8updates\KB2586448-IE8\mstime.dll
+ 2011-10-21 13:48 . 2010-05-06 10:41	599040 c:\windows\ie8updates\KB2586448-IE8\msfeeds.dll
+ 2011-10-21 13:48 . 2010-05-06 10:41	247808 c:\windows\ie8updates\KB2586448-IE8\ieproxy.dll
+ 2011-10-21 13:48 . 2010-05-06 10:41	184320 c:\windows\ie8updates\KB2586448-IE8\iepeers.dll
+ 2011-10-21 13:48 . 2010-05-06 10:41	743424 c:\windows\ie8updates\KB2586448-IE8\iedvtool.dll
+ 2011-10-21 13:48 . 2010-05-06 10:41	387584 c:\windows\ie8updates\KB2586448-IE8\iedkcs32.dll
+ 2011-10-21 13:48 . 2010-05-05 13:30	173056 c:\windows\ie8updates\KB2586448-IE8\ie4uinit.exe
+ 2011-10-21 13:04 . 2009-03-08 08:33	759296 c:\windows\ie8updates\KB2544521-IE8\vgx.dll
+ 2011-10-21 13:04 . 2010-07-05 13:16	382840 c:\windows\ie8updates\KB2544521-IE8\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2011-10-21 13:04 . 2010-07-05 13:15	231288 c:\windows\ie8updates\KB2544521-IE8\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-10-21 13:03 . 2010-03-10 06:15	420352 c:\windows\ie8updates\KB2510531-IE8\vbscript.dll
+ 2011-10-21 13:03 . 2010-07-05 13:16	382840 c:\windows\ie8updates\KB2510531-IE8\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2011-10-21 13:03 . 2010-07-05 13:15	231288 c:\windows\ie8updates\KB2510531-IE8\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-10-21 13:03 . 2009-12-09 05:53	726528 c:\windows\ie8updates\KB2510531-IE8\jscript.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	279040 c:\windows\Help\tshoot.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	279040 c:\windows\Help\tshoot.dll
+ 2011-05-23 21:49 . 2011-07-15 13:29	456320 c:\windows\Driver Cache\i386\mrxsmb.sys
+ 2009-10-20 16:20 . 2009-10-20 16:20	265728 c:\windows\Driver Cache\i386\http.sys
+ 2008-08-27 22:24 . 2008-06-13 11:05	272128 c:\windows\Driver Cache\i386\bthport.sys
- 2008-08-27 22:24 . 2008-06-13 13:10	272128 c:\windows\Driver Cache\i386\bthport.sys
+ 2011-10-21 13:22 . 2011-10-21 13:22	835584 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages1_v1.1.4322\System.Drawing\1.0.5000.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a_b5078ca3\System.Drawing.dll
+ 2011-10-21 13:23 . 2011-10-21 13:23	192512 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages1_v1.1.4322\System.Drawing.Design\1.0.5000.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a_1c1980ed\System.Drawing.Design.dll
+ 2011-10-21 13:23 . 2011-10-21 13:23	118784 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages1_v1.1.4322\CustomMarshalers\1.0.5000.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a_4b40ba2a\CustomMarshalers.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:32 . 2011-10-25 21:32	121856 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\xsltc\3ac3569b67cf7e5edea3e84617353426\xsltc.ni.exe
+ 2011-10-25 21:32 . 2011-10-25 21:32	132608 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\xsd\f2455150ac9352255e2ac6ebd8fe482a\xsd.ni.exe
+ 2011-10-23 18:11 . 2011-10-23 18:11	399360 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\XamlBuildTask\4daf91c66e01c3dd92b239feacaa8245\XamlBuildTask.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:32 . 2011-10-25 21:32	151040 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\wsdl\71634087d1bb65f357421125cbb6f7c2\wsdl.ni.exe
+ 2011-10-23 18:00 . 2011-10-23 18:00	353792 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\WsatConfig\3c0d21e75c9a48aba6fba3ddff0fcf39\WsatConfig.ni.exe
+ 2011-10-25 22:41 . 2011-10-25 22:41	203264 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\WindowsFormsIntegra#\cf236eb823d94b0f8e4579b1af531f6f\WindowsFormsIntegration.Design.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-23 18:11 . 2011-10-23 18:11	245760 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\WindowsFormsIntegra#\cc063533b04f9420d1aa571a36d1fabd\WindowsFormsIntegration.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:34 . 2011-10-25 21:34	642560 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\WcfTestClient\79d1783228539949e134c168a545e1d8\WcfTestClient.ni.exe
+ 2011-10-25 21:34 . 2011-10-25 21:34	289280 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\WcfSvcHost\47d5f321656d602064e1953c9555b172\WcfSvcHost.ni.exe
+ 2011-10-23 18:05 . 2011-10-23 18:05	195584 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\UIAutomationTypes\5786f917a7b62d63ca8dd5b47aaf9610\UIAutomationTypes.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-23 18:11 . 2011-10-23 18:11	481792 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\UIAutomationClient\ece129234f9ba9ad856d0e77e4849137\UIAutomationClient.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:32 . 2011-10-25 21:32	727040 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\TlbImp\e5c5599dbe347c3db1bdd109b4cbf2aa\TlbImp.ni.exe
+ 2011-10-25 21:34 . 2011-10-25 21:34	736256 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\TF\c0b139fd80b91ea1b8191072eaa5ffab\TF.ni.exe
+ 2011-10-23 18:04 . 2011-10-23 18:04	391680 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Xml.Linq\8eca92a64c232f34b5b559625b022369\System.Xml.Linq.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-23 18:05 . 2011-10-23 18:05	187904 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Windows.Inpu#\18419dd13ced512c5f8dc15a79a601eb\System.Windows.Input.Manipulations.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-23 18:10 . 2011-10-23 18:10	192512 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Windows.Form#\4cb0c81cca997d9fbecda9a1824f2fdb\System.Windows.Forms.DataVisualization.Design.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-23 18:04 . 2011-10-23 18:04	218624 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Web.RegularE#\770e21411a66352a12b5d3f1e47e972e\System.Web.RegularExpressions.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-23 18:10 . 2011-10-23 18:10	858112 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Web.Extensio#\2e2096834f67f11a362be1e5c0da4d54\System.Web.Extensions.Design.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-23 18:10 . 2011-10-23 18:10	332288 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Web.Entity\0d511c8f1da06cc18f2da9b593042841\System.Web.Entity.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-23 18:10 . 2011-10-23 18:10	296448 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Web.Entity.D#\c69974f79eb0c96357fbf031df6d8ed0\System.Web.Entity.Design.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-23 18:10 . 2011-10-23 18:10	705536 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Web.DynamicD#\a1d43a413800a3fa024cba9161c34c44\System.Web.DynamicData.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-23 18:10 . 2011-10-23 18:10	256512 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Web.DataVisu#\8fbe244f1f9ad9ce887c125bae44a50b\System.Web.DataVisualization.Design.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-23 18:04 . 2011-10-23 18:04	645632 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Transactions\dd9dbf82e44454689976a49a9e4ddb6d\System.Transactions.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-23 18:05 . 2011-10-23 18:05	220672 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.ServiceProce#\6e7f1bdc845816dfc797f8002b76b5e8\System.ServiceProcess.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-23 18:08 . 2011-10-23 18:08	421888 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.ServiceModel#\9e32918462a2d0c786fbf21a873cc358\System.ServiceModel.Activation.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-23 18:09 . 2011-10-23 18:09	365056 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.ServiceModel#\76a5d670ce969c0c65a905b7303d4bbf\System.ServiceModel.Routing.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-23 16:34 . 2011-10-23 16:34	721920 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Security\09a97525ae5583cc2685e2c39a3078bd\System.Security.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-23 18:00 . 2011-10-23 18:00	310272 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Runtime.Seri#\d0ff3383438d688a0118d0fa19ed1dc4\System.Runtime.Serialization.Formatters.Soap.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-23 18:04 . 2011-10-23 18:04	767488 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Runtime.Remo#\dc1f0dbf1d3ba856eccec90b62b55d79\System.Runtime.Remoting.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-23 18:04 . 2011-10-23 18:04	239616 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Runtime.Cach#\565496636c549f7f72fff7db554685b6\System.Runtime.Caching.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-23 16:34 . 2011-10-23 16:34	144896 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Numerics\b07f0d26a34ad53fc369248f289d1126\System.Numerics.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-23 18:09 . 2011-10-23 18:09	651264 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Net\dd5c866d2462dd913ed0a0287396aa50\System.Net.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-23 18:08 . 2011-10-23 18:08	625152 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Messaging\3ab3e80af8e5e95a5a62092cc9293c91\System.Messaging.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-23 18:09 . 2011-10-23 18:09	392704 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Management.I#\8b5fe7aff54a7aed07287257a9b8e420\System.Management.Instrumentation.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-23 18:09 . 2011-10-23 18:09	405504 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.IO.Log\150da10324f2811a48da58d3496bbe10\System.IO.Log.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-23 18:08 . 2011-10-23 18:08	228352 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.IdentityMode#\386f41f744eedacd1517c8a15750a48b\System.IdentityModel.Selectors.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-23 18:04 . 2011-10-23 18:04	230912 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.EnterpriseSe#\8b6e9d6171aad3561263ce2cd05c57df\System.EnterpriseServices.Wrapper.dll
+ 2011-10-23 18:04 . 2011-10-23 18:04	784896 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.EnterpriseSe#\8b6e9d6171aad3561263ce2cd05c57df\System.EnterpriseServices.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-23 16:34 . 2011-10-23 16:34	373248 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Dynamic\1331ee3a7146218388537aa7e41303af\System.Dynamic.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-23 16:40 . 2011-10-23 16:40	223744 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Drawing.Desi#\8f9993d3eb4cd33d1452155f79b23d65\System.Drawing.Design.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-23 18:04 . 2011-10-23 18:04	461824 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.DirectorySer#\7f4419b6f829a2485d83b3c3e7b26a97\System.DirectoryServices.Protocols.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-23 18:09 . 2011-10-23 18:09	911872 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.DirectorySer#\46a7f51ef1a9d917598b96f7a758a459\System.DirectoryServices.AccountManagement.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-23 18:09 . 2011-10-23 18:09	112128 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Device\36342e6024e2844502d0bdaa9d30971a\System.Device.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-23 18:09 . 2011-10-23 18:09	499712 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Data.Service#\ec884cc78d6c5bb67bc2c819b1f00ee5\System.Data.Services.Design.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-23 18:05 . 2011-10-23 18:05	134656 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Data.DataSet#\caecc65b5c0ede0fe0d55b9f48ada80f\System.Data.DataSetExtensions.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-23 16:34 . 2011-10-23 16:34	973312 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Configuration\ac18c2dcd06bd2a0589bac94ccae5716\System.Configuration.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-23 18:05 . 2011-10-23 18:05	145920 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Configuratio#\aea1d325200e1a7b1ee7ec86fba33db4\System.Configuration.Install.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-23 18:05 . 2011-10-23 18:05	193536 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.ComponentMod#\7d8e51e92fede804332703770695afdb\System.ComponentModel.DataAnnotations.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-23 16:34 . 2011-10-23 16:34	690176 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.ComponentMod#\4a518b841f06ee4f07320159cf918a2c\System.ComponentModel.Composition.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-23 18:05 . 2011-10-23 18:05	613888 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.AddIn\767e70aec1ffb52f95c2b07c08fa0781\System.AddIn.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-23 18:05 . 2011-10-23 18:05	402944 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Activities.D#\8594d07d18330843968d649ed6ef6166\System.Activities.DurableInstancing.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:32 . 2011-10-25 21:32	373248 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\svcutil\ef85f1dbfd7eb86a9eb40a4500fe4f3a\svcutil.ni.exe
+ 2011-10-25 22:40 . 2011-10-25 22:40	627200 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\StanCore\70424cf6d1c08a0bb9330ccdaa2a3656\StanCore.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:32 . 2011-10-25 21:32	883712 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\SqlMetal\bc3735a760024684d2b28162e8316ff7\SqlMetal.ni.exe
+ 2011-10-23 18:00 . 2011-10-23 18:00	316928 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\SMSvcHost\38f0d77629891e7808424103aaef0728\SMSvcHost.ni.exe
+ 2011-10-23 18:04 . 2011-10-23 18:04	142336 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\SMDiagnostics\4d2a51c03b27e615ff9f1c430f2014ba\SMDiagnostics.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-23 16:32 . 2011-10-23 16:32	283648 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\PresentationFramewo#\f5e029e2215c95ab38a1eefef7b32ac9\PresentationFramework.Classic.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 22:40 . 2011-10-25 22:40	164352 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\PresentationFramewo#\37d37aa945fc4a41a408c64e5e58d53e\PresentationFramework.VisualStudio.Design.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-23 16:33 . 2011-10-23 16:33	450048 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\PresentationFramewo#\3555f5f74c56fa92c0ab7a635af91bfa\PresentationFramework.Aero.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-23 16:33 . 2011-10-23 16:33	327168 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\PresentationFramewo#\040571d65dc822e5df020d5e084f4b45\PresentationFramework.Royale.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-23 16:33 . 2011-10-23 16:33	656896 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\PresentationFramewo#\016f9a150fce0e0a4c93532d8fa4c749\PresentationFramework.Luna.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-23 18:00 . 2011-10-23 18:00	273920 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\MSBuild\aa25092606e5e9826db7a7bd0adb9b2b\MSBuild.ni.exe
+ 2011-10-25 21:34 . 2011-10-25 21:34	514048 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.Windows.D#\e7af6eda83eacdb98452a99b0252d5a1\Microsoft.Windows.Design.Extensibility.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 22:40 . 2011-10-25 22:40	406528 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.Windows.D#\2638faebd768036187edb545121b1470\Microsoft.Windows.Design.Developer.WPF.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:40 . 2011-10-25 21:40	917504 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\fed3e84baf3884ab1eaad6fcc37f0a3e\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Shell.9.0.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 22:06 . 2011-10-25 22:06	301568 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\fea8d4ca783461ad18451f3e249d1bc0\Microsoft.VisualStudio.QualityTools.CommandLine.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 22:37 . 2011-10-25 22:37	135680 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\fe54509ed77668934db4201ba95fe894\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Applications.Runtime.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 22:37 . 2011-10-25 22:37	330240 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\fbb97a5ace909dbebdbd9a2574976e58\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Applications.ProgrammingModel.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:41 . 2011-10-25 21:41	202752 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\f56acf2b2d33908d5b4f43e459c3c390\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Modeling.Sdk.Integration.10.0.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:41 . 2011-10-25 21:41	196608 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\f4a80e049babaa5d95dafa1cefb39451\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Language.Intellisense.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:39 . 2011-10-25 21:39	127488 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\f449bd33fadc6d831ce56704fe3e965b\Microsoft.VisualStudio.CSharp.Services.Language.Features.QuickSearch.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 22:13 . 2011-10-25 22:13	262656 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\eddcbb8e5bed194108df18f8ea47d519\Microsoft.VisualStudio.QualityTools.Tips.UnitTest.Adapter.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 22:37 . 2011-10-25 22:37	255488 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\ed7f155eff5e0b6ebafee85001a1c7b2\Microsoft.VisualStudio.TextTemplating.VSHost.10.0.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 22:38 . 2011-10-25 22:38	178176 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\e96af196216029c792082bc4624b8b63\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Office.ContainerControl.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 22:37 . 2011-10-25 22:37	359936 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\e6c7160990ebe77e02a53d302ccd453c\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Applications.Hosting.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 22:37 . 2011-10-25 22:37	283648 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\e4b4dc640e9c7225e031f582cb907f07\Microsoft.VisualStudio.TestImpact.Analysis.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:41 . 2011-10-25 21:41	207360 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\dabb7f90e4f0ef2e550f155ec0fbaa7b\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Language.GenerateType.Implementation.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:39 . 2011-10-25 21:39	695808 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\d6711f57c77abc4c6026eeb108972fba\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Diagnostics.Common.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 22:35 . 2011-10-25 22:35	375808 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\d5ac793879bb062de1d9432d789dda4d\Microsoft.VisualStudio.TeamFoundation.Client.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 22:39 . 2011-10-25 22:39	318464 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\c7d0e11e40f99ca71cd42cc5d440960f\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Web.HTML.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 22:38 . 2011-10-25 22:38	112128 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\c7760e32690d0003901c4500eaec9988\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Web.CSS.Implementation.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 22:37 . 2011-10-25 22:37	284160 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\c6007f9d7450ecc254924b117313641e\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Text.UI.Wpf.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:39 . 2011-10-25 21:39	309760 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\c0891512e07cbfc93cd6a19da50bb179\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Configuration.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 22:37 . 2011-10-25 22:37	235520 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\bf96649b49faa31071261b6d8c2a8d87\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Office.BuildTasks.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 22:38 . 2011-10-25 22:38	335872 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\bd99c52ebd65af4cee65db87e0750f43\Microsoft.VisualStudio.VisualBasic.QuickSearch.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 22:05 . 2011-10-25 22:05	281600 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\b5849453a9e7db3502d26a0e1c1029fd\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Project.Framework.Implementation.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 22:34 . 2011-10-25 22:34	339968 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\b2f163e5b2ab18644571c0e61d5c44ac\Microsoft.VisualStudio.TeamFoundation.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 22:38 . 2011-10-25 22:38	692736 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\b057b25ae1ed2b95f63e8455b5e9c137\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Office.Runtime.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 22:05 . 2011-10-25 22:05	203776 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\aa42a7ec153a6c0adb1b6bf156b70520\Microsoft.VisualStudio.QualityTools.AgentProcessManager.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:55 . 2011-10-25 21:55	206848 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\a9dd86c0418f8b0c5f0e83892ebce229\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Project.Contracts.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:33 . 2011-10-25 21:33	439296 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\a7a10aa5a0ee5a5ea002a216cabb5551\Microsoft.VisualStudio.ServiceModel.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:40 . 2011-10-25 21:40	783872 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\a10f5ca860cc08a2baa7e74d1257f11c\Microsoft.VisualStudio.ExtensibilityHosting.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 22:39 . 2011-10-25 22:39	556032 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\95021f12dc893b901b37995bc806f000\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Web.HTML.Implementation.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 22:37 . 2011-10-25 22:37	115200 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\94fba65881a0c4f4654038c4dda78c1d\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Text.Internal.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 22:37 . 2011-10-25 22:37	404480 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\9475e8e51b11f46d485c1bd3a93e98ee\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Text.UI.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:40 . 2011-10-25 21:40	184320 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\87e7cdfcd2566d7dd136a5dbcec31ffb\Microsoft.VisualStudio.EnterpriseTools.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:39 . 2011-10-25 21:39	272896 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\86b5254f3af59650bb47830e180ae6aa\Microsoft.VisualStudio.CSharp.SmartTags.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 22:13 . 2011-10-25 22:13	133120 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\79c840c132d8ecaafd0305a629ae70c8\Microsoft.VisualStudio.QualityTools.Tips.UnitTest.ObjectModel.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:41 . 2011-10-25 21:41	196608 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\7962e34f204dcfa5a2a132e8871e3c81\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Language.CallHierarchy.Implementation.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 22:12 . 2011-10-25 22:12	867840 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\74dcd8e4428eb20f13d208eec78ec23a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.QualityTools.Tips.TuipPackage.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 22:05 . 2011-10-25 22:05	248320 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\6ea567150d8ec58ad80c741e8b31e837\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Project.VS.Implementation.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 22:09 . 2011-10-25 22:09	113152 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\6893e7521de4613aee0875daa5aa05fa\Microsoft.VisualStudio.QualityTools.DataCollectionAgentObject.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 22:35 . 2011-10-25 22:35	327168 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\64acd5c632d9a1587ed52eb53b9437d3\Microsoft.VisualStudio.TeamFoundation.Build.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 22:15 . 2011-10-25 22:15	196608 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\645c9032d63c34231c4d49095299a1d4\Microsoft.VisualStudio.QualityTools.UnitTestFramework.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:41 . 2011-10-25 21:41	129536 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\63f27c881dfdb76db8753ca194667f77\Microsoft.VisualStudio.FileDiscovery.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:39 . 2011-10-25 21:39	552448 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\5f23c107b2fde14ad8388b9a3c389502\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Dialogs.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 22:37 . 2011-10-25 22:37	273408 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\5f042098ce56e71f47bec58eb9f600c0\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Text.Logic.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 22:37 . 2011-10-25 22:37	740864 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\5dcec4ae6e9d992dbaf6fbfae4082818\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Applications.ServerDocument.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:39 . 2011-10-25 21:39	478208 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\5b7bcb0bd8977035d46deb5b64d481d6\Microsoft.VisualStudio.DeveloperTools.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:34 . 2011-10-25 21:34	245248 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\549c266da11c17e2a1ca3428d5327a44\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Modeling.Sdk.Integration.Shell.10.0.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:39 . 2011-10-25 21:39	306688 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\538ccc110b419d2f304958eb5ba27185\Microsoft.VisualStudio.ComponentModelHost.Implementation.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 22:05 . 2011-10-25 22:05	315904 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\4a56080c9cd00f70c947f2bc5fd68753\Microsoft.VisualStudio.QualityTools.AgentObject.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:39 . 2011-10-25 21:39	912896 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\395444fe23dcfa4712515632394f0168\Microsoft.VisualStudio.AppDesigner.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 22:37 . 2011-10-25 22:37	432640 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\38295ca4bf50d5084589172a73dd683d\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Text.Data.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:41 . 2011-10-25 21:41	223744 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\320efd4b00a28cf800928e435508221b\Microsoft.VisualStudio.ExtensionsExplorer.UI.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 22:17 . 2011-10-25 22:17	846336 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\20803ab6762225e4f1378f05d176be1b\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Shell.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 22:37 . 2011-10-25 22:37	266240 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\1f72264d77a493d1e51c1b0661402249\Microsoft.VisualStudio.TextTemplating.10.0.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:34 . 2011-10-25 21:34	671232 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\1ea4847119bef1f461a865ac8c2a16be\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Applications.Project.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 22:39 . 2011-10-25 22:39	147968 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\1842ce59232d39933147cb12334eebb2\Microsoft.VisualStudio.WizardFramework.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:39 . 2011-10-25 21:39	812544 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\183d8ab7e1908c3c621f595d90547965\Microsoft.VisualStudio.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 22:05 . 2011-10-25 22:05	634880 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\165ca40851b8b0ea9f6920842a6d2f50\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Project.Utilities.v10.0.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:40 . 2011-10-25 21:40	759296 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\0c33c3739e87bb8863d3dd343997a304\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Modeling.ArtifactMapper.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 22:37 . 2011-10-25 22:37	198144 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\096cce3c6d20077fd4f15158d20cc691\Microsoft.VisualStudio.TemplateWizard.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 22:08 . 2011-10-25 22:08	868352 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\039bea74897f525af07635a8efe21ca2\Microsoft.VisualStudio.QualityTools.ControllerObject.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:38 . 2011-10-25 21:38	367104 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.VisualC.E#\bbf0b33b184b585e24ccc2d5877b8981\Microsoft.VisualC.Editor.Implementation.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:38 . 2011-10-25 21:38	302592 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.VisualBas#\4b2486651527d8472e625dac66601d76\Microsoft.VisualBasic.Compatibility.Data.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-23 18:01 . 2011-10-23 18:01	418304 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.Transacti#\5f595338c63c2fdb5a171760c29d5bcf\Microsoft.Transactions.Bridge.Dtc.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:38 . 2011-10-25 21:38	141312 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.TeamFound#\eabb2aff1de690cbc0fb161d5f1e10ab\Microsoft.TeamFoundation.WorkItemTracking.Client.QueryLanguage.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:33 . 2011-10-25 21:33	724992 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.TeamFound#\caf1a4946668d38526829c15246048c4\Microsoft.TeamFoundation.OfficeIntegration.Project.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:36 . 2011-10-25 21:36	306176 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.TeamFound#\b9c69c9818c85648ef8b4b80b358945c\Microsoft.TeamFoundation.Build.Common.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:37 . 2011-10-25 21:37	358912 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.TeamFound#\ac9a8c48281a532953c83402495bc05b\Microsoft.TeamFoundation.Lab.Common.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:38 . 2011-10-25 21:38	983040 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.TeamFound#\85c3042a0443d9e07065bdf83c35c4ac\Microsoft.TeamFoundation.WorkItemTracking.Client.RuleEngine.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:37 . 2011-10-25 21:37	701440 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.TeamFound#\736615cc428f9991d277c9174cda776b\Microsoft.TeamFoundation.Common.Library.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:37 . 2011-10-25 21:37	380928 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.TeamFound#\7127865318e027b936195309633c8e9f\Microsoft.TeamFoundation.VersionControl.Common.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:33 . 2011-10-25 21:33	212992 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.TeamFound#\6096408e79c22fec5c4baf6e22880abe\Microsoft.TeamFoundation.Build.ProcessComponents.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:38 . 2011-10-25 21:38	934400 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.TeamFound#\57fc87d932cf1d2a97b93f9de495b7b6\Microsoft.TeamFoundation.WorkItemTracking.Proxy.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:37 . 2011-10-25 21:37	475136 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.TeamFound#\376d5363652c4abedaab39091811d233\Microsoft.TeamFoundation.Lab.Client.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:33 . 2011-10-25 21:33	151040 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.TeamFound#\2f810d8f361a5cbffd42fead6594cc74\Microsoft.TeamFoundation.TestManagement.ClientPackage.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:33 . 2011-10-25 21:33	851968 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.TeamFound#\0d92c37bf423b703de20c312e87ad348\Microsoft.TeamFoundation.TestManagement.Controls.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:36 . 2011-10-25 21:36	224768 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.Office.To#\d603408515998231afb03d1ed82513a7\Microsoft.Office.Tools.Common.Design.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:36 . 2011-10-25 21:36	152064 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.Office.To#\cd45bed157234bc5665f1f8f8e6a5ab6\Microsoft.Office.Tools.Outlook.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:36 . 2011-10-25 21:36	676864 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.Office.To#\b3ac73159943b27b5b330a741b77e4fd\Microsoft.Office.Tools.Word.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:36 . 2011-10-25 21:36	730624 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.Office.To#\b0fcec79ca9a34087fcdad4ea0d42cce\Microsoft.Office.Tools.Excel.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:36 . 2011-10-25 21:36	440832 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.Office.To#\b030b947197b8a9e995368e3f54871ec\Microsoft.Office.Tools.Word.Design.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:36 . 2011-10-25 21:36	858112 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.Office.To#\5d48dc99a8990e87ee38d66ee8724af2\Microsoft.Office.Tools.Excel.Design.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:36 . 2011-10-25 21:36	860160 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.Office.To#\4dcbd68ca096dbe0be6bc660ba6afb1d\Microsoft.Office.Tools.Common.Implementation.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:36 . 2011-10-25 21:36	336384 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.Office.To#\25dafe878014168fb4fe2457fa42e54b\Microsoft.Office.Tools.Common.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:36 . 2011-10-25 21:36	309248 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.Office.To#\222bbf6c5e3a3996e04f06deb8575af3\Microsoft.Office.Tools.Outlook.Implementation.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:36 . 2011-10-25 21:36	752128 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.Data.Sche#\d34eeaa221115fda0cbdc8f6343091c5\Microsoft.Data.Schema.Utilities.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:36 . 2011-10-25 21:36	145920 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.Data.Sche#\bea8e11f1c8e3bc24fe0291ccdadc7da\Microsoft.Data.Schema.Tasks.Sql.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:36 . 2011-10-25 21:36	141824 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.Data.Sche#\a7700c3e1a55f772154891064a35a6d1\Microsoft.Data.Schema.Tasks.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:36 . 2011-10-25 21:36	283136 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.Data.Sche#\8c4bad26021ba415eb766812c9197f3a\Microsoft.Data.Schema.UnitTesting.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-23 18:00 . 2011-10-23 18:00	629248 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.Build.Uti#\b384b96460ad28697e8990e56b0234d8\Microsoft.Build.Utilities.v4.0.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-23 18:00 . 2011-10-23 18:00	257536 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.Build.Fra#\11ef4be6ee227fce3725d6df534297a4\Microsoft.Build.Framework.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:34 . 2011-10-25 21:34	305664 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.Build.CPP#\e897de7b79dba7738e32a2de263bc279\Microsoft.Build.CPPTasks.Win32.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:34 . 2011-10-25 21:34	304128 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.Build.CPP#\7fa794df6cd4ff508c7c07ec2210dff1\Microsoft.Build.CPPTasks.x64.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:34 . 2011-10-25 21:34	394240 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.Build.CPP#\1b782cdfd97ec62036a0f614d00545f8\Microsoft.Build.CPPTasks.Common.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-23 18:00 . 2011-10-23 18:00	135680 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.Build.Con#\837fa037ca302e7432ea9913ae453e70\Microsoft.Build.Conversion.v4.0.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:32 . 2011-10-25 21:32	624640 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Fsi\71f16b63697272e7423eb456c09a4ff6\Fsi.ni.exe
+ 2011-10-25 21:34 . 2011-10-25 21:34	445440 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\FSharp.VS.FSI\31b4f5114db0aa71b92cb4ac0858883f\FSharp.VS.FSI.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:32 . 2011-10-25 21:32	511488 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Fsc\97d1c256ed13ce3732f253e3636f4fa4\Fsc.ni.exe
+ 2011-10-23 18:00 . 2011-10-23 18:00	193024 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\CustomMarshalers\d2574c8ae333ff959be2e0d83121ad10\CustomMarshalers.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-23 18:00 . 2011-10-23 18:00	471040 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\ComSvcConfig\51819c709096229ee187a7feee395d9f\ComSvcConfig.ni.exe
+ 2011-10-23 17:59 . 2011-10-23 17:59	842752 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\AspNetMMCExt\03bf63d8ea6622a32b9a3fc6851801a9\AspNetMMCExt.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:22 . 2011-10-25 21:22	126976 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\xsd\fdb2d1e6e4c93ce8a31aab834358ccb4\xsd.ni.exe
+ 2011-10-25 21:22 . 2011-10-25 21:22	145408 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\wsdl\78f29f5f41652e97b4fa08f8a752449e\wsdl.ni.exe
+ 2011-10-21 14:04 . 2011-10-21 14:04	321536 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\WsatConfig\c8627df7adb416722d8e0f05c57fef6b\WsatConfig.ni.exe
+ 2011-10-21 14:01 . 2011-10-21 14:01	240128 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\WindowsFormsIntegra#\a2c1bb3c5b1447b398e72c56091ca571\WindowsFormsIntegration.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-21 13:45 . 2011-10-21 13:45	187904 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\UIAutomationTypes\f102afdffdbe2565bcedb7fa0626b865\UIAutomationTypes.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-21 14:01 . 2011-10-21 14:01	447488 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\UIAutomationClient\ba55240b7753047f8d1b03ef473bf74e\UIAutomationClient.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-21 14:10 . 2011-10-21 14:10	400896 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Xml.Linq\566b2e11e7f3f6d973b17b86cf42f9bc\System.Xml.Linq.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-21 14:09 . 2011-10-21 14:09	129536 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Web.Routing\3533d614ebecd4344efbee619dd11a74\System.Web.Routing.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-21 13:51 . 2011-10-21 13:51	202240 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Web.RegularE#\018b6e48c32d5b5d78086998e3505f1c\System.Web.RegularExpressions.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-21 14:09 . 2011-10-21 14:09	859648 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Web.Extensio#\d93514a764a83b18f6f3547b59cc8ae9\System.Web.Extensions.Design.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-21 14:09 . 2011-10-21 14:09	328704 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Web.Entity\93b5d1b77a74b76ac73cbf51ec871c01\System.Web.Entity.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-21 14:09 . 2011-10-21 14:09	301056 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Web.Entity.D#\d06a7d5872bbe85795f947f6c75d38c6\System.Web.Entity.Design.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-21 14:09 . 2011-10-21 14:09	547328 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Web.DynamicD#\ad0851438a18bf730d974c9b2f5f776a\System.Web.DynamicData.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-21 14:09 . 2011-10-21 14:09	141312 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Web.Abstract#\734ab0ea87d7dfd5c583eea535c05878\System.Web.Abstractions.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-21 13:50 . 2011-10-21 13:50	627200 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Transactions\8efcd633af87989355382b5039f1b7df\System.Transactions.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-21 13:51 . 2011-10-21 13:51	212992 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.ServiceProce#\abef85f2fb8ba830eda73e2d12e8d41e\System.ServiceProcess.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-21 13:43 . 2011-10-21 13:43	679936 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Security\36c12de583ee81e9c99acb72b09d77ac\System.Security.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-21 13:46 . 2011-10-21 13:46	311296 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Runtime.Seri#\81096bfe85eb0da5f05e8a127ffa43b2\System.Runtime.Serialization.Formatters.Soap.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-21 13:50 . 2011-10-21 13:50	771584 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Runtime.Remo#\36bf3d5f05a40c9e3cadca5789c8a469\System.Runtime.Remoting.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-21 14:09 . 2011-10-21 14:09	621056 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Net\b2a84980f206431821d85d5155d5916f\System.Net.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-21 14:06 . 2011-10-21 14:06	593408 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Messaging\8acd508fd65801747e89bb5ab7e981e4\System.Messaging.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-21 14:05 . 2011-10-21 14:05	998400 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Management\90b90e700e59d73d6d692cf74e1ba16e\System.Management.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-21 14:09 . 2011-10-21 14:09	330752 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Management.I#\f36eded354122da9555a6c7cdbdb5431\System.Management.Instrumentation.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-21 14:03 . 2011-10-21 14:03	381440 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.IO.Log\20a77c41ee12362d303fb2574fcd5a24\System.IO.Log.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-21 14:09 . 2011-10-21 14:09	212992 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.IdentityMode#\41c3a2fcffc58b20023c7d54e57ea956\System.IdentityModel.Selectors.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-21 13:50 . 2011-10-21 13:50	280064 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.EnterpriseSe#\69792bef8a100a055db88848836a7d88\System.EnterpriseServices.Wrapper.dll
+ 2011-10-21 13:50 . 2011-10-21 13:50	627712 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.EnterpriseSe#\69792bef8a100a055db88848836a7d88\System.EnterpriseServices.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-21 13:51 . 2011-10-21 13:51	208384 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Drawing.Desi#\896eca06e2d9377b2dc4fad56ce49b07\System.Drawing.Design.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-21 13:51 . 2011-10-21 13:51	455680 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.DirectorySer#\33e9b0c368c31ef37a2ec7b5a181044b\System.DirectoryServices.Protocols.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-21 14:09 . 2011-10-21 14:09	881152 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.DirectorySer#\11cdd1c0d65428cd3505d3813d36638c\System.DirectoryServices.AccountManagement.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-23 17:58 . 2011-10-23 17:58	766976 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Data.SqlServ#\c1ce63964d7453dfe56b80d317e023d2\System.Data.SqlServerCe.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-21 14:06 . 2011-10-21 14:06	764928 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Data.SqlServ#\22af2f4ca96553b40e3c67a753d9d614\System.Data.SqlServerCe.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-21 14:09 . 2011-10-21 14:09	939008 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Data.Service#\e5ada332a9bc3c982e6aede6ba354196\System.Data.Services.Client.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-21 14:09 . 2011-10-21 14:09	354816 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Data.Service#\3f179f373f31817a914b639a56cc0497\System.Data.Services.Design.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-21 14:09 . 2011-10-21 14:09	756736 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Data.Entity.#\fee1a48b769a8c4beb335ee5ce006091\System.Data.Entity.Design.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-21 14:07 . 2011-10-21 14:07	135680 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Data.DataSet#\b9d9ff5d03e90ede1116794f2c7dd6da\System.Data.DataSetExtensions.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-21 13:42 . 2011-10-21 13:42	971264 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Configuration\bce0720436dc6cb76006377f295ea365\System.Configuration.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-21 13:51 . 2011-10-21 13:51	141312 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Configuratio#\29d7091f6eab0ec61c4eb625ed221b73\System.Configuration.Install.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-21 14:07 . 2011-10-21 14:07	633856 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.AddIn\3048737e9e3bf5173121a084337256bc\System.AddIn.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-21 14:01 . 2011-10-21 14:01	232448 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\sysglobl\90e4975b3dffcc5ba853ec0fe1d912cb\sysglobl.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:21 . 2011-10-25 21:21	925696 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\SqlMetal\0c532627690781325136f4b275daf47b\SqlMetal.ni.exe
+ 2011-10-21 14:04 . 2011-10-21 14:04	366080 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\SMSvcHost\6e45cf503f025c5fe814ea7e52f62a78\SMSvcHost.ni.exe
+ 2011-10-21 14:04 . 2011-10-21 14:04	256000 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\SMDiagnostics\474a341340f687bcbd7777f2820a8c7a\SMDiagnostics.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-21 14:04 . 2011-10-21 14:04	320512 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\ServiceModelReg\f2df1ca28301bfe7e1d52b86c8394217\ServiceModelReg.ni.exe
+ 2011-10-21 14:00 . 2011-10-21 14:00	539648 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\PresentationFramewo#\c2ebcc8d60422f224b4088f3d7a2ac1f\PresentationFramework.Luna.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-21 13:52 . 2011-10-21 13:52	368128 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\PresentationFramewo#\94cfc00ad448575bfb0e67c53b514cd5\PresentationFramework.Aero.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-21 14:00 . 2011-10-21 14:00	224768 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\PresentationFramewo#\478d57d96f3d8d5fc15c7ac635a4a6a1\PresentationFramework.Classic.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-21 14:00 . 2011-10-21 14:00	258048 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\PresentationFramewo#\23c5852ff8ed973ff9b63ce9ba7f91f0\PresentationFramework.Royale.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-21 14:04 . 2011-10-21 14:04	133632 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\MSBuild\04595f414c49cf2a65b349648ba23e62\MSBuild.ni.exe
+ 2011-10-25 21:20 . 2011-10-25 21:20	183808 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\f272ef46f5117d8413d83c4e0b60f4fd\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Office.Excel.HostAdapter.v10.0.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-21 14:07 . 2011-10-21 14:07	876032 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\ee1f7dbf98c04825fbdc3520073e9f81\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Shell.9.0.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-21 14:07 . 2011-10-21 14:07	159744 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\e7c91fba392a4adc5799a0ef99427a4f\Microsoft.VisualStudio.WizardFramework.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-21 14:07 . 2011-10-21 14:07	822272 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\e7295a4478be9ba0843fd0c4cdfd76de\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Shell.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:29 . 2011-10-25 21:29	337920 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\e018f495298c7e932a777009a4c70e79\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Applications.ServerDocument.v9.0.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:20 . 2011-10-25 21:20	192000 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\db245b702d4a49b1be9502fe30b66337\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Office.Word.HostAdapter.v10.0.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:29 . 2011-10-25 21:29	163840 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\d4fe549732344bb39e6dac746ea59099\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Shell.Interop.10.0.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:29 . 2011-10-25 21:29	365056 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\bd6a0a542d90b9f0dee78153e214e774\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Applications.Hosting.v10.0.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:29 . 2011-10-25 21:29	664064 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\b93f2154d61a824040fc489dc0a61cbb\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Applications.ServerDocument.v10.0.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-21 14:07 . 2011-10-21 14:07	513024 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\ac3f0919be67a6470c586d1a4b31dad6\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Shell.Design.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:20 . 2011-10-25 21:20	215040 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\a5868910ebb3469dd54b790121793a30\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Office.AddInAdapter.v9.0.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:29 . 2011-10-25 21:29	876032 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\9535b46efb582e6b4220073dbf4bae08\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Shell.9.0.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:29 . 2011-10-25 21:29	146944 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\8ce2f752e7b7ce55916d52a744034a5b\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Office.Excel.AddInProxy.v9.0.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:29 . 2011-10-25 21:29	146432 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\834ccb276a6defd3ad529e38b62959ef\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Office.ContainerControl.v10.0.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:29 . 2011-10-25 21:29	513024 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\7dc0f883bf05daa4d5da3c78c9d553ed\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Shell.Design.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:20 . 2011-10-25 21:20	112128 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\6eb568dffe76c0790c45056530aaa500\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Office.Contract.v9.0.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:29 . 2011-10-25 21:29	137728 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\4ba51bbf92731adfd1475c056c668fa5\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Office.Word.AddInProxy.v9.0.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:29 . 2011-10-25 21:29	622080 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\4566c7477fb3c01050267737da059f19\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Office.Runtime.v10.0.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:29 . 2011-10-25 21:29	285184 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\3b8073fe91eadf2a670f83009d663c67\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Applications.Hosting.v9.0.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:29 . 2011-10-25 21:29	220672 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\2b69037913027b1c5c0222fb3a6fa4c4\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Configuration.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:29 . 2011-10-25 21:29	303104 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\20bfe9361e7d7f64c8d531c8760ea096\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Office.AppInfoDocument.v9.0.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:20 . 2011-10-25 21:20	133120 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\1880ca8ad0f132cb8e0a683c54b0e66f\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Applications.Runtime.v9.0.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-21 14:07 . 2011-10-21 14:07	220672 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\066c35252cb270f78399559349272325\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Configuration.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:20 . 2011-10-25 21:20	146432 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\00d7e13dcd1e0713bd7c3c8545714270\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Office.HostAdapter.v10.0.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-21 14:04 . 2011-10-21 14:04	386560 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.Transacti#\4cbd7ed9fbf9f1b3cbdf23906cc0f5a3\Microsoft.Transactions.Bridge.Dtc.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:24 . 2011-10-25 21:24	411136 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.TeamFound#\6b02121f258b1a1f5468b5d64db565cf\Microsoft.TeamFoundation.TestManagement.Controller.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-21 14:05 . 2011-10-21 14:05	751104 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.SqlServer#\fa65d82fa3b1e31a9ed1e06f8eef19cc\Microsoft.SqlServer.ManagedDTS.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-21 14:05 . 2011-10-21 14:05	128512 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.SqlServer#\f91a373110e5670aa0a18e601bbb1459\Microsoft.SqlServer.DTSPipelineWrap.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:27 . 2011-10-25 21:27	535552 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.SqlServer#\f3566178d3917724c6a356deda9cc706\Microsoft.SqlServer.MaintenancePlanTasks.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-21 14:06 . 2011-10-21 14:06	221184 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.SqlServer#\f0521d0f9bf821c18ce953f722cb27cf\Microsoft.SqlServer.PackageFormatUpdate.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:12 . 2011-10-25 21:12	175616 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.SqlServer#\edaf99ab88f64a4272978754940df0e6\Microsoft.SqlServer.DataStorage.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-21 14:05 . 2011-10-21 14:05	165376 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.SqlServer#\e9bccbf18491e33b9e6895bd1db37bca\Microsoft.SqlServer.DtsTransferProvider.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:13 . 2011-10-25 21:13	532480 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.SqlServer#\d92f8fe13f9ccd97e6c574a306a8b59b\Microsoft.SqlServer.Diagnostics.STrace.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:27 . 2011-10-25 21:27	165376 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.SqlServer#\cefc778daedc94720037b4010394eb6f\Microsoft.SqlServer.DtsTransferProvider.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-21 14:05 . 2011-10-21 14:05	137728 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.SqlServer#\cbf667b49b4e541b8bda2efc8889aacc\Microsoft.SqlServer.ConnectionInfoExtended.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-21 14:07 . 2011-10-21 14:07	483328 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.SqlServer#\c7c031be468d9ed41f8f14ff3d63882d\Microsoft.SqlServer.XmlSrc.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:11 . 2011-10-25 21:11	639488 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.SqlServer#\c6d491a0938c0020e0fdd6b01238c40b\Microsoft.SqlServer.BatchParser.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-21 14:05 . 2011-10-21 14:05	485888 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.SqlServer#\c29fc0dba5fdf84f3a903052c5aa5224\Microsoft.SqlServer.Msxml6_interop.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-21 14:05 . 2011-10-21 14:05	253440 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.SqlServer#\c20243ee5b5bb576c5d03c3ac361978e\Microsoft.SqlServer.ConnectionInfo.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:28 . 2011-10-25 21:28	152064 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.SqlServer#\c0efc51634e9376c3c8482a0f7480e33\Microsoft.SqlServer.PipelineXML.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-21 14:04 . 2011-10-21 14:04	531968 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.SqlServer#\befbf3a667e626c42187f713ecc9baa2\Microsoft.SqlServer.GridControl.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-21 14:05 . 2011-10-21 14:05	414208 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.SqlServer#\b461d47a056c63b7703f88c6b05958c3\Microsoft.SqlServer.DTSRuntimeWrap.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-21 14:06 . 2011-10-21 14:06	404480 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.SqlServer#\ab7f86f1e8d6afa009ce0325d52db4b5\Microsoft.SqlServer.SmoExtended.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-21 14:07 . 2011-10-21 14:07	183296 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.SqlServer#\9394aad45e998a16777e319b191325ae\Microsoft.SqlServer.WebServiceTask.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-21 14:04 . 2011-10-21 14:04	128000 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.SqlServer#\8db64176f3b0cfb71e7b5c777f2fdee4\Microsoft.SqlServer.RegSvrEnum.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-21 14:04 . 2011-10-21 14:04	175104 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.SqlServer#\8392b4774c4cc44c87d250da42f86f59\Microsoft.SqlServer.DataStorage.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-21 14:07 . 2011-10-21 14:07	337920 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.SqlServer#\739253dc43892aaaa4ea40b72e1c0966\Microsoft.SqlServer.XMLTask.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-21 14:07 . 2011-10-21 14:07	346624 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.SqlServer#\6b11a03b58c0f526c926f6653a6d8d59\Microsoft.SqlServer.TransferObjectsTask.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-21 14:06 . 2011-10-21 14:06	152064 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.SqlServer#\66e89e2141098ba43063a9bfc97ab0c7\Microsoft.SqlServer.PipelineXML.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-21 14:05 . 2011-10-21 14:05	138752 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.SqlServer#\63e7aaedcd2b31f589f903bded2ce7bf\Microsoft.SqlServer.PipelineHost.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-21 14:05 . 2011-10-21 14:05	103424 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.SqlServer#\5975ff384b04415328b916d5bb2b34a4\Microsoft.SqlServer.ADONETSrc.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-21 14:06 . 2011-10-21 14:06	166400 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.SqlServer#\55a8d244933e6d2de07cbfba22e60807\Microsoft.SqlServer.Management.SmoMetadataProvider.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-21 14:05 . 2011-10-21 14:05	632320 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.SqlServer#\4f6c93c245990eaa9f5932a5b4656056\Microsoft.SqlServer.BatchParser.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:28 . 2011-10-25 21:28	346624 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.SqlServer#\4cdb602df38db5c2d743a57c1a0f98f8\Microsoft.SqlServer.TransferObjectsTask.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-21 14:05 . 2011-10-21 14:05	158208 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.SqlServer#\4ca0562c383a497b9bd54a8cd04b6ab4\Microsoft.SqlServer.DtsMsg.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:28 . 2011-10-25 21:28	134144 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.SqlServer#\4b85e654ad6778425c60d66e11cf7fa5\Microsoft.SqlServer.SQLTask.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:27 . 2011-10-25 21:27	388608 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.SqlServer#\49cabffc124546fd76d5f4f0229d4ade\Microsoft.SqlServer.Management.SmoMetadataProvider.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-21 14:06 . 2011-10-21 14:06	536064 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.SqlServer#\3ec18acfc4b2f25259c1639e360dbfc3\Microsoft.SqlServer.MaintenancePlanTasks.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-21 14:06 . 2011-10-21 14:06	252416 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.SqlServer#\3cd1b50c728fbf99dc563d5ba9bd55ff\Microsoft.SqlServer.SqlWmiManagement.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:08 . 2011-10-25 21:08	531968 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.SqlServer#\39724f02e71b0f589aab8f7c517e4a70\Microsoft.SqlServer.GridControl.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:16 . 2011-10-25 21:16	252416 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.SqlServer#\36a8fb9eb93e4a3c58e010e9e60654bc\Microsoft.SqlServer.SqlWmiManagement.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:13 . 2011-10-25 21:13	128000 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.SqlServer#\29606bc58fecf9725e170aa093df281a\Microsoft.SqlServer.RegSvrEnum.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:11 . 2011-10-25 21:11	272896 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.SqlServer#\2149dd09fbc80baabe4474e188cd28c5\Microsoft.SqlServer.ConnectionInfo.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:12 . 2011-10-25 21:12	532480 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.SqlServer#\210f5e42e6cdc3bac0ab60eb7208f75e\Microsoft.SqlServer.GridControl.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:26 . 2011-10-25 21:26	751104 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.SqlServer#\19c98d6e51256673c269ccc4c5733ad5\Microsoft.SqlServer.ManagedDTS.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:28 . 2011-10-25 21:28	119808 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.SqlServer#\199a6961e153c6e1585f39108aebd0b9\Microsoft.SqlServer.VSTAScriptingLib.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-21 14:05 . 2011-10-21 14:05	532480 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.SqlServer#\18e83189b2d8d1b51aece71aa264e924\Microsoft.SqlServer.Diagnostics.STrace.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-21 14:04 . 2011-10-21 14:04	190976 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.SqlServer#\0fa391a604a18e3cb5acf2d3801544d6\Microsoft.SqlServer.Management.MultiServerConnection.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:13 . 2011-10-25 21:13	191488 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.SqlServer#\0f415972363cebf3134027c9cf67e861\Microsoft.SqlServer.Management.MultiServerConnection.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:14 . 2011-10-25 21:14	404992 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.SqlServer#\0c52d3e94d5839994e22a31ae4b7e836\Microsoft.SqlServer.SmoExtended.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-21 14:05 . 2011-10-21 14:05	144896 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.SqlServer#\0ba577112d8f52c689dc04c1695ad545\Microsoft.SqlServer.ADONETDest.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-21 14:07 . 2011-10-21 14:07	119808 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.SqlServer#\0b1ec40d892ddb6f9acf5a9ce7837241\Microsoft.SqlServer.VSTAScriptingLib.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-21 14:06 . 2011-10-21 14:06	134144 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.SqlServer#\078572be179be5b8c508308bc4a7e111\Microsoft.SqlServer.SQLTask.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:26 . 2011-10-25 21:26	747008 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.Office.To#\d166490cc0690737571678a2f8406bd3\Microsoft.Office.Tools.Common.v9.0.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:26 . 2011-10-25 21:26	946176 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.Office.To#\a90985ef3b5870a8355517996c723471\Microsoft.Office.Tools.Excel.v9.0.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:20 . 2011-10-25 21:20	152064 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.Office.To#\68ed4302550f9a73a35efaa184d5694d\Microsoft.Office.Tools.v9.0.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:26 . 2011-10-25 21:26	656896 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.Office.To#\5b650c71ada874b56e85c44d765faf59\Microsoft.Office.Tools.Word.v9.0.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:26 . 2011-10-25 21:26	155648 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.Office.To#\11d06ce3cdea584ec5e060f33a1a65c2\Microsoft.Office.Tools.Outlook.v9.0.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-21 14:05 . 2011-10-21 14:05	232960 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.NetEnterp#\41d08dc0aeb4495cabcef40b02c3dc71\Microsoft.NetEnterpriseServers.ExceptionMessageBox.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:07 . 2011-10-25 21:07	232960 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.NetEnterp#\34b4d959e2b7ca2e707fe0b6d5eff5f3\Microsoft.NetEnterpriseServers.ExceptionMessageBox.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-21 13:43 . 2011-10-21 13:43	144384 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.Build.Uti#\ff6d4892775fd1f9b137f7c92ea453f2\Microsoft.Build.Utilities.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-21 14:04 . 2011-10-21 14:04	175104 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.Build.Uti#\47ff0720cb80a0fc0bbd15ddc3d12adc\Microsoft.Build.Utilities.v3.5.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-21 14:04 . 2011-10-21 14:04	839680 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.Build.Eng#\da112c5757e3c68d6369b6aa46cc9682\Microsoft.Build.Engine.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-21 14:04 . 2011-10-21 14:04	222720 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.Build.Con#\dc278e1123086ae32fec8f7e9751db14\Microsoft.Build.Conversion.v3.5.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-21 14:06 . 2011-10-21 14:06	511488 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.AnalysisS#\2d266c557b69dbe46a524a5096f727fa\Microsoft.AnalysisServices.Xmla.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-21 14:04 . 2011-10-21 14:04	276480 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\EnvDTE80\e890fd6eec7c016c67b40d6baafa7bb1\EnvDTE80.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-21 14:02 . 2011-10-21 14:02	573440 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\EnvDTE\83df165591a70f483cf17864e062eda4\EnvDTE.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-21 14:04 . 2011-10-21 14:04	170496 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\DTEParseMgd\22f7ad27d1980115409084a109ed31b4\DTEParseMgd.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-21 14:04 . 2011-10-21 14:04	220672 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\CustomMarshalers\3e6deccf191ab943d3a0812a38ab5c97\CustomMarshalers.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-21 14:04 . 2011-10-21 14:04	410112 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\ComSvcConfig\4e68d5df30b197ff72c75f1c3c24b949\ComSvcConfig.ni.exe
+ 2011-10-21 14:02 . 2011-10-21 14:02	842240 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\AspNetMMCExt\e1bcee92f5af50d560d577c0a99ea3bd\AspNetMMCExt.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:27 . 2011-10-25 21:27	265728 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\ADODB\412f94b88353e2d4c0e020b97146503a\ADODB.ni.dll
- 2011-05-24 11:55 . 2011-05-24 11:55	839680 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Web.Services\2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Web.Services.dll
+ 2011-10-21 13:38 . 2011-10-21 13:38	839680 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Web.Services\2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Web.Services.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:49 . 2011-10-25 20:49	375632 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Web.Mvc\2.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.Web.Mvc.dll
- 2011-05-24 11:55 . 2011-05-24 11:55	835584 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Web.Mobile\2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Web.Mobile.dll
+ 2011-10-21 13:38 . 2011-10-21 13:38	835584 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Web.Mobile\2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Web.Mobile.dll
+ 2011-10-21 13:38 . 2011-10-21 13:38	114688 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.ServiceProcess\2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.ServiceProcess.dll
- 2011-05-24 11:56 . 2011-05-24 11:56	114688 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.ServiceProcess\2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.ServiceProcess.dll
- 2011-05-24 11:56 . 2011-05-24 11:56	258048 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Security\2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Security.dll
+ 2011-10-21 13:38 . 2011-10-21 13:38	258048 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Security\2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Security.dll
- 2011-05-24 11:55 . 2011-05-24 11:55	131072 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Runtime.Serialization.Formatters.Soap\2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Runtime.Serialization.Formatters.Soap.dll
+ 2011-10-21 13:38 . 2011-10-21 13:38	131072 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Runtime.Serialization.Formatters.Soap\2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Runtime.Serialization.Formatters.Soap.dll
- 2011-05-24 11:55 . 2011-05-24 11:55	303104 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Runtime.Remoting\2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Runtime.Remoting.dll
+ 2011-10-21 13:38 . 2011-10-21 13:38	303104 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Runtime.Remoting\2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Runtime.Remoting.dll
- 2011-05-24 11:55 . 2011-05-24 11:55	258048 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Messaging\2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Messaging.dll
+ 2011-10-21 13:38 . 2011-10-21 13:38	258048 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Messaging\2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Messaging.dll
+ 2011-10-21 13:38 . 2011-10-21 13:38	372736 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Management\2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Management.dll
- 2011-05-24 11:55 . 2011-05-24 11:55	372736 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Management\2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Management.dll
+ 2011-10-21 13:38 . 2011-10-21 13:38	626688 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Drawing\2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Drawing.dll
- 2011-05-24 11:56 . 2011-05-24 11:56	626688 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Drawing\2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Drawing.dll
+ 2011-10-21 13:38 . 2011-10-21 13:38	401408 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.DirectoryServices\2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.DirectoryServices.dll
- 2011-05-24 11:55 . 2011-05-24 11:55	401408 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.DirectoryServices\2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.DirectoryServices.dll
+ 2011-10-21 13:38 . 2011-10-21 13:38	188416 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.DirectoryServices.Protocols\2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.DirectoryServices.Protocols.dll
- 2011-05-24 11:55 . 2011-05-24 11:55	188416 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.DirectoryServices.Protocols\2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.DirectoryServices.Protocols.dll
+ 2011-10-21 13:38 . 2011-10-21 13:38	970752 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Deployment\2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Deployment.dll
- 2011-05-24 11:56 . 2011-05-24 11:56	970752 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Deployment\2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Deployment.dll
- 2011-05-24 11:56 . 2011-05-24 11:56	745472 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Data.SqlXml\2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Data.SqlXml.dll
+ 2011-10-21 13:38 . 2011-10-21 13:38	745472 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Data.SqlXml\2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Data.SqlXml.dll
- 2009-12-27 17:17 . 2009-12-27 17:17	296816 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Data.SqlServerCe\3.5.1.0__89845dcd8080cc91\System.Data.SqlServerCe.dll
+ 2011-10-23 16:50 . 2011-10-23 16:50	296816 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Data.SqlServerCe\3.5.1.0__89845dcd8080cc91\System.Data.SqlServerCe.dll
+ 2011-10-23 16:50 . 2011-10-23 16:50	296816 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Data.SqlServerCe\3.5.0.0__89845dcd8080cc91\System.Data.SqlServerCe.dll
+ 2011-10-23 16:50 . 2011-10-23 16:50	231280 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Data.SqlServerCe.Entity\3.5.1.0__89845dcd8080cc91\System.Data.SqlServerCe.Entity.dll
+ 2011-10-21 13:38 . 2011-10-21 13:38	425984 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Configuration\2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.configuration.dll
- 2011-05-24 11:56 . 2011-05-24 11:56	425984 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Configuration\2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.configuration.dll
- 2011-05-24 11:55 . 2011-05-24 11:55	110592 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\sysglobl\2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\sysglobl.dll
+ 2011-10-21 13:38 . 2011-10-21 13:38	110592 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\sysglobl\2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\sysglobl.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:24 . 2011-10-25 20:24	153472 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.Workflow.DebugController\10.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\Microsoft.Workflow.DebugController.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:44 . 2011-10-25 20:44	968584 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.Web.Deployment\7.1.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\Microsoft.Web.Deployment.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:44 . 2011-10-25 20:44	133024 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.Web.Deployment.resources\7.1.0.0_ru_31bf3856ad364e35\Microsoft.Web.Deployment.resources.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:44 . 2011-10-25 20:44	112544 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.Web.Deployment.resources\7.1.0.0_ko_31bf3856ad364e35\Microsoft.Web.Deployment.resources.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:44 . 2011-10-25 20:44	120736 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.Web.Deployment.resources\7.1.0.0_ja_31bf3856ad364e35\Microsoft.Web.Deployment.resources.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:44 . 2011-10-25 20:44	108448 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.Web.Deployment.resources\7.1.0.0_it_31bf3856ad364e35\Microsoft.Web.Deployment.resources.dll
- 2009-12-27 16:52 . 2009-12-27 16:52	112544 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.Web.Deployment.resources\7.1.0.0_fr_31bf3856ad364e35\Microsoft.Web.Deployment.resources.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:44 . 2011-10-25 20:44	112544 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.Web.Deployment.resources\7.1.0.0_fr_31bf3856ad364e35\Microsoft.Web.Deployment.resources.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:44 . 2011-10-25 20:44	108448 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.Web.Deployment.resources\7.1.0.0_es_31bf3856ad364e35\Microsoft.Web.Deployment.resources.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:44 . 2011-10-25 20:44	100256 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.Web.Deployment.resources\7.1.0.0_en_31bf3856ad364e35\Microsoft.Web.Deployment.resources.dll
- 2009-12-27 16:52 . 2009-12-27 16:52	108448 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.Web.Deployment.resources\7.1.0.0_de_31bf3856ad364e35\Microsoft.Web.Deployment.resources.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:44 . 2011-10-25 20:44	108448 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.Web.Deployment.resources\7.1.0.0_de_31bf3856ad364e35\Microsoft.Web.Deployment.resources.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:25 . 2011-10-25 20:25	501616 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.VIL\10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.vil.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:51 . 2011-10-25 20:51	385024 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Office.Runtime.v10.0\10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Office.Runtime.v10.0.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:51 . 2011-10-25 20:51	131072 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Office.AppInfoDocument.v9.0\9.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Office.AppInfoDocument.v9.0.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:51 . 2011-10-25 20:51	110592 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Applications.ServerDocument.v9.0\9.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Applications.ServerDocument.v9.0.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:51 . 2011-10-25 20:51	212992 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Applications.ServerDocument.v10.0\10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Applications.ServerDocument.v10.0.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:51 . 2011-10-25 20:51	143360 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Applications.Hosting.v9.0\9.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Applications.Hosting.v9.0.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:51 . 2011-10-25 20:51	176128 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Applications.Hosting.v10.0\10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Applications.Hosting.v10.0.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:51 . 2011-10-25 20:51	286720 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Applications.Adapter.v9.0\9.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Applications.Adapter.v9.0.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:30 . 2011-10-25 20:30	394128 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.QualityTools.TMI\10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.QualityTools.TMI.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:30 . 2011-10-25 20:30	957848 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.QualityTools.Resource\10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.QualityTools.Resource.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:30 . 2011-10-25 20:30	448424 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.QualityTools.ExecutionCommon\10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.QualityTools.ExecutionCommon.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:30 . 2011-10-25 20:30	273832 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.QualityTools.ControllerObject\10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.QualityTools.ControllerObject.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:31 . 2011-10-25 20:31	100784 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.QualityTools.AgentProcessManager\10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.QualityTools.AgentProcessManager.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:30 . 2011-10-25 20:30	103840 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.QualityTools.AgentObject\10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.QualityTools.AgentObject.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:15 . 2011-10-25 20:15	671744 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.CommonIDE\9.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\microsoft.visualstudio.commonide.dll
- 2009-12-28 19:56 . 2009-12-28 19:56	671744 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.CommonIDE\9.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\microsoft.visualstudio.commonide.dll
- 2011-05-24 11:55 . 2011-05-24 11:55	659456 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualBasic\8.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualBasic.dll
+ 2011-10-21 13:38 . 2011-10-21 13:38	659456 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualBasic\8.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualBasic.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:27 . 2011-10-25 20:27	259464 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualBasic.PowerPacks.Vs\10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualBasic.PowerPacks.Vs.dll
+ 2011-10-21 13:38 . 2011-10-21 13:38	372736 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualBasic.Compatibility\8.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualBasic.Compatibility.dll
- 2011-05-24 11:55 . 2011-05-24 11:55	372736 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualBasic.Compatibility\8.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualBasic.Compatibility.dll
+ 2011-10-21 13:38 . 2011-10-21 13:38	110592 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualBasic.Compatibility.Data\8.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualBasic.Compatibility.Data.dll
- 2011-05-24 11:55 . 2011-05-24 11:55	110592 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualBasic.Compatibility.Data\8.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualBasic.Compatibility.Data.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:16 . 2011-10-25 20:16	663920 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.TeamFoundation\10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.TeamFoundation.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:16 . 2011-10-25 20:16	387488 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.TeamFoundation.WorkItemTracking.Proxy\10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.TeamFoundation.WorkItemTracking.Proxy.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:16 . 2011-10-25 20:16	687008 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.TeamFoundation.WorkItemTracking.Client\10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.TeamFoundation.WorkItemTracking.Client.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:16 . 2011-10-25 20:16	229792 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.TeamFoundation.VersionControl.Common\10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.TeamFoundation.VersionControl.Common.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:16 . 2011-10-25 20:16	693152 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.TeamFoundation.VersionControl.Client\10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.TeamFoundation.VersionControl.Client.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:16 . 2011-10-25 20:16	597408 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.TeamFoundation.TestManagement.Client\10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.TeamFoundation.TestManagement.Client.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:16 . 2011-10-25 20:16	123784 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.TeamFoundation.Lab.Common\10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.TeamFoundation.Lab.Common.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:16 . 2011-10-25 20:16	148872 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.TeamFoundation.Lab.Client\10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.TeamFoundation.Lab.Client.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:16 . 2011-10-25 20:16	516992 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.TeamFoundation.Common\10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.TeamFoundation.Common.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:16 . 2011-10-25 20:16	332688 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.TeamFoundation.Common.Library\10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.TeamFoundation.Common.Library.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:16 . 2011-10-25 20:16	151944 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.TeamFoundation.Build.Common\10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.TeamFoundation.Build.Common.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:16 . 2011-10-25 20:16	429960 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.TeamFoundation.Build.Client\10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.TeamFoundation.Build.Client.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:03 . 2011-10-25 21:03	210800 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.Synchronization\1.0.0.0__89845dcd8080cc91\Microsoft.Synchronization.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:03 . 2011-10-25 21:03	194416 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.Synchronization.Data\2.0.0.0__89845dcd8080cc91\Microsoft.Synchronization.Data.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:03 . 2011-10-25 21:03	100208 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.Synchronization.Data.SqlServerCe\2.0.0.0__89845dcd8080cc91\Microsoft.Synchronization.Data.SqlServerCe.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:03 . 2011-10-25 21:03	112496 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.Synchronization.Data.Server\2.0.0.0__89845dcd8080cc91\Microsoft.Synchronization.Data.Server.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:04 . 2011-10-25 21:04	310624 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.SqlServer.Types\10.0.0.0__89845dcd8080cc91\Microsoft.SqlServer.Types.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:08 . 2011-10-25 21:08	165728 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.SqlServer.SqlWmiManagement\10.0.0.0__89845dcd8080cc91\Microsoft.SqlServer.SqlWmiManagement.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:08 . 2011-10-25 21:08	186208 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.SqlServer.SmoExtended\10.0.0.0__89845dcd8080cc91\Microsoft.SqlServer.SmoExtended.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:08 . 2011-10-25 21:08	112480 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.SqlServer.Management.SmoMetadataProvider\10.0.0.0__89845dcd8080cc91\Microsoft.SqlServer.Management.SmoMetadataProvider.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:08 . 2011-10-25 21:08	452448 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.SqlServer.Management.Sdk.Sfc\10.0.0.0__89845dcd8080cc91\Microsoft.SqlServer.Management.Sdk.Sfc.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:10 . 2011-10-25 21:10	276320 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.SqlServer.Management.Dac\10.0.0.0__89845dcd8080cc91\Microsoft.SqlServer.Management.Dac.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:08 . 2011-10-25 21:08	345952 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.SqlServer.Dmf\10.0.0.0__89845dcd8080cc91\Microsoft.SqlServer.Dmf.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:08 . 2011-10-25 21:08	112480 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.SqlServer.Diagnostics.STrace\10.0.0.0__89845dcd8080cc91\Microsoft.SqlServer.Diagnostics.STrace.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:08 . 2011-10-25 21:08	153440 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.SqlServer.ConnectionInfo\10.0.0.0__89845dcd8080cc91\Microsoft.SqlServer.ConnectionInfo.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:25 . 2011-10-25 20:25	546688 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.ReportViewer.WinForms\10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.ReportViewer.WinForms.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:51 . 2011-10-25 20:51	299008 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.Office.Tools.Word.v9.0\9.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.Office.Tools.Word.v9.0.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:51 . 2011-10-25 20:51	438272 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.Office.Tools.Excel.v9.0\9.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.Office.Tools.Excel.v9.0.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:51 . 2011-10-25 20:51	356352 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.Office.Tools.Common.v9.0\9.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.Office.Tools.Common.v9.0.dll
- 2011-05-24 11:55 . 2011-05-24 11:55	749568 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.JScript\8.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.JScript.dll
+ 2011-10-21 13:38 . 2011-10-21 13:38	749568 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.JScript\8.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.JScript.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:10 . 2011-10-25 21:10	132960 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.ExceptionMessageBox\10.0.0.0__89845dcd8080cc91\Microsoft.ExceptionMessageBox.dll
- 2011-05-24 11:56 . 2011-05-24 11:56	655360 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.Build.Tasks\2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.Build.Tasks.dll
+ 2011-10-21 13:38 . 2011-10-21 13:38	655360 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.Build.Tasks\2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.Build.Tasks.dll
+ 2011-10-21 13:38 . 2011-10-21 13:38	348160 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.Build.Engine\2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.Build.Engine.dll
- 2011-05-24 11:55 . 2011-05-24 11:55	348160 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.Build.Engine\2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.Build.Engine.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:14 . 2011-10-25 20:14	938840 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\FSharp.Core\2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\FSharp.Core.dll
- 2011-05-24 11:55 . 2011-05-24 11:55	507904 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\AspNetMMCExt\2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\AspNetMMCExt.dll
+ 2011-10-21 13:38 . 2011-10-21 13:38	507904 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\AspNetMMCExt\2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\AspNetMMCExt.dll
+ 2011-10-21 13:38 . 2011-10-21 13:38	261632 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_32\System.Transactions\2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Transactions.dll
- 2011-05-24 11:55 . 2011-05-24 11:55	261632 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_32\System.Transactions\2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Transactions.dll
- 2011-05-24 11:55 . 2011-05-24 11:55	113664 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_32\System.EnterpriseServices\2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.EnterpriseServices.Wrapper.dll
+ 2011-10-21 13:38 . 2011-10-21 13:38	113664 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_32\System.EnterpriseServices\2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.EnterpriseServices.Wrapper.dll
+ 2011-10-21 13:38 . 2011-10-21 13:38	258048 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_32\System.EnterpriseServices\2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.EnterpriseServices.dll
- 2011-05-24 11:55 . 2011-05-24 11:55	258048 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_32\System.EnterpriseServices\2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.EnterpriseServices.dll
+ 2011-10-21 13:38 . 2011-10-21 13:38	486400 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_32\System.Data.OracleClient\2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Data.OracleClient.dll
- 2011-05-24 11:55 . 2011-05-24 11:55	486400 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_32\System.Data.OracleClient\2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Data.OracleClient.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:16 . 2011-10-25 20:16	454072 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_32\Microsoft.TeamFoundation.WorkItemTracking.Client.RuleEngine\10.2.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.TeamFoundation.WorkItemTracking.Client.RuleEngine.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:16 . 2011-10-25 20:16	857016 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_32\Microsoft.TeamFoundation.WorkItemTracking.Client.DataStore\10.2.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.TeamFoundation.WorkItemTracking.Client.DataStore.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:10 . 2011-10-25 21:10	202592 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_32\Microsoft.SqlServer.GridControl\10.0.0.0__89845dcd8080cc91\Microsoft.SqlServer.GridControl.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:08 . 2011-10-25 21:08	370528 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_32\Microsoft.SqlServer.BatchParser\10.0.0.0__89845dcd8080cc91\microsoft.sqlserver.batchparser.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:26 . 2011-10-25 20:26	145800 c:\windows\assembly\GAC\Microsoft.VisualStudio.VCProjectEngine\10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.VCProjectEngine.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:26 . 2011-10-25 20:26	101760 c:\windows\assembly\GAC\Microsoft.VisualStudio.VCCodeModel\10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.VCCodeModel.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:26 . 2011-10-25 20:26	110592 c:\windows\assembly\GAC\ADODB\7.0.3300.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\adodb.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	116224 c:\windows\AppPatch\acxtrnal.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11	116224 c:\windows\AppPatch\acxtrnal.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11	245248 c:\windows\AppPatch\acspecfc.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11	141312 c:\windows\AppPatch\aclua.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2009-11-21 15:51	471552 c:\windows\AppPatch\aclayers.dll
+ 2011-05-24 11:41 . 2009-05-26 09:01	382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB980232_0$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2011-05-24 11:41 . 2009-05-26 09:01	231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB980232_0$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-05-24 11:41 . 2006-05-05 09:41	453120 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB980232_0$\mrxsmb.sys
- 2011-05-24 11:41 . 2009-05-26 09:01	382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB980232$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
- 2011-05-24 11:41 . 2009-05-26 09:01	231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB980232$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-05-24 12:13 . 2009-05-26 11:40	382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB980218_0$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2011-05-24 12:13 . 2009-05-26 11:40	231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB980218_0$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-05-24 12:13 . 2004-08-04 07:55	285696 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB980218_0$\atmfd.dll
- 2011-05-24 12:13 . 2009-05-26 11:40	382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB980218$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
- 2011-05-24 12:13 . 2009-05-26 11:40	231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB980218$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
- 2011-05-24 12:13 . 2004-08-04 07:55	285696 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB980218$\atmfd.dll
+ 2011-05-24 11:45 . 2009-05-26 11:40	382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB979683_0$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2011-05-24 11:45 . 2009-05-26 11:40	231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB979683_0$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
- 2011-05-24 11:45 . 2009-05-26 11:40	382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB979683$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
- 2011-05-24 11:45 . 2009-05-26 11:40	231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB979683$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-05-24 07:39 . 2009-05-26 11:40	382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB979559_0$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2011-05-24 07:39 . 2009-05-26 09:01	231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB979559_0$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
- 2011-05-24 07:39 . 2009-05-26 11:40	382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB979559$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
- 2011-05-24 07:39 . 2009-05-26 09:01	231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB979559$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-05-24 07:30 . 2009-05-26 11:40	382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB979482_0$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2011-05-24 07:30 . 2009-05-26 11:40	231288  c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB979482_0$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
- 2011-05-24 07:30 . 2009-05-26 11:40	382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB979482$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
- 2011-05-24 07:30 . 2009-05-26 11:40	231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB979482$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-05-24 07:31 . 2009-05-26 11:40	382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB979309_0$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2011-05-24 07:31 . 2008-07-08 13:02	231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB979309_0$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
- 2011-05-24 07:31 . 2009-05-26 11:40	382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB979309$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
- 2011-05-24 07:31 . 2008-07-08 13:02	231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB979309$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-05-24 07:29 . 2009-05-26 11:40	382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB978706_0$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2011-05-24 07:29 . 2009-05-26 11:40	231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB978706_0$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-05-24 07:29 . 2004-08-04 07:56	343040 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB978706_0$\mspaint.exe
- 2011-05-24 07:29 . 2009-05-26 11:40	382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB978706$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
- 2011-05-24 07:29 . 2009-05-26 11:40	231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB978706$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
- 2011-05-24 07:29 . 2004-08-04 07:56	343040 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB978706$\mspaint.exe
+ 2011-05-24 07:39 . 2004-08-04 07:56	176640 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB978601_0$\wintrust.dll
+ 2011-05-24 07:39 . 2009-05-26 11:40	382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB978601_0$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2011-05-24 07:39 . 2008-07-08 13:02	231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB978601_0$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
- 2011-05-24 07:39 . 2004-08-04 07:56	176640 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB978601$\wintrust.dll
- 2011-05-24 07:39 . 2009-05-26 11:40	382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB978601$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
- 2011-05-24 07:39 . 2008-07-08 13:02	231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB978601$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-05-24 07:31 . 2009-05-26 11:40	382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB978542_0$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2011-05-24 07:31 . 2009-05-26 11:40	231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB978542_0$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-05-24 07:31 . 2008-04-11 18:50	683520 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB978542_0$\inetcomm.dll
- 2011-05-24 07:31 . 2009-05-26 11:40	382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB978542$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
- 2011-05-24 07:31 . 2009-05-26 11:40	231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB978542$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-05-24 11:09 . 2008-06-20 09:52	225920 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB978338_0$\tcpip6.sys
+ 2011-05-24 11:09 . 2009-05-26 11:40	382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB978338_0$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2011-05-24 11:09 . 2009-05-26 11:40	231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB978338_0$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-05-24 11:09 . 2006-08-16 11:58	100352 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB978338_0$\6to4svc.dll
- 2011-05-24 11:09 . 2009-05-26 11:40	382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB978338$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
- 2011-05-24 11:09 . 2009-05-26 11:40	231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB978338$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
- 2011-05-24 11:09 . 2006-08-16 11:58	100352 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB978338$\6to4svc.dll
+ 2011-05-24 11:20 . 2009-05-26 11:40	382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB978037_0$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2011-05-24 11:20 . 2009-05-26 11:40	231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB978037_0$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
- 2011-05-24 11:20 . 2009-05-26 11:40	382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB978037$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
- 2011-05-24 11:20 . 2009-05-26 11:40	231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB978037$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-05-24 07:34 . 2009-05-26 11:40	382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB977914_0$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2011-05-24 07:34 . 2009-05-26 11:40	231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB977914_0$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
- 2011-05-24 07:34 . 2009-05-26 11:40	382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB977914$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
- 2011-05-24 07:34 . 2009-05-26 11:40	231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB977914$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-05-24 11:18 . 2009-05-26 11:40	382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB975713_0$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2011-05-24 11:18 . 2009-05-26 11:40	231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB975713_0$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-05-24 11:18 . 2006-09-23 18:12	474112 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB975713_0$\shlwapi.dll
- 2011-05-24 11:18 . 2009-05-26 11:40	382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB975713$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
- 2011-05-24 11:18 . 2009-05-26 11:40	231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB975713$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
- 2011-05-24 11:18 . 2006-09-23 18:12	474112 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB975713$\shlwapi.dll
+ 2011-05-24 07:22 . 2009-05-26 11:40	382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB975562_0$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2011-05-24 07:22 . 2008-07-08 13:02	231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB975562_0$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
- 2011-05-24 07:22 . 2009-05-26 11:40	382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB975562$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
- 2011-05-24 07:22 . 2008-07-08 13:02	231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB975562$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-05-24 07:49 . 2009-05-26 21:10	382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB975561_0$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2011-05-24 07:49 . 2008-07-08 13:02	231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB975561_0$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
- 2011-05-24 07:49 . 2009-05-26 21:10	382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB975561$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
- 2011-05-24 07:49 . 2008-07-08 13:02	231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB975561$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-05-24 07:45 . 2009-05-26 11:40	382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB975560_0$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2011-05-24 07:45 . 2009-05-26 11:40	231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB975560_0$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
- 2011-05-24 07:45 . 2009-05-26 11:40	382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB975560$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
- 2011-05-24 07:45 . 2009-05-26 11:40	231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB975560$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-05-24 07:02 . 2009-05-26 11:40	382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB975467_0$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2011-05-24 07:02 . 2008-07-08 13:02	231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB975467_0$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-05-24 07:02 . 2009-06-25 08:44	133632 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB975467_0$\msv1_0.dll
- 2011-05-24 07:02 . 2009-05-26 11:40	382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB975467$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
- 2011-05-24 07:02 . 2008-07-08 13:02	231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB975467$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-05-24 07:47 . 2009-05-26 11:40	382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB975025_0$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2011-05-24 07:47 . 2009-05-26 11:40	231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB975025_0$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
- 2011-05-24 07:47 . 2009-05-26 11:40	382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB975025$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
- 2011-05-24 07:47 . 2009-05-26 11:40	231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB975025$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-05-24 07:45 . 2009-05-26 11:40	382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB974571_0$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2011-05-24 07:45 . 2009-05-26 11:40	231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB974571_0$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
- 2011-05-24 07:45 . 2009-05-26 11:40	382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB974571$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
- 2011-05-24 07:45 . 2009-05-26 11:40	231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB974571$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-05-24 07:36 . 2009-05-26 11:40	382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB974392_0$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2011-05-24 07:36 . 2009-05-26 11:40	231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB974392_0$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-05-24 07:36 . 2004-08-04 07:56	266752 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB974392_0$\oakley.dll
- 2011-05-24 07:36 . 2009-05-26 11:40	382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB974392$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
- 2011-05-24 07:36 . 2009-05-26 11:40	231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB974392$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-05-24 11:33 . 2009-05-26 11:40	382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB974318_0$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2011-05-24 11:33 . 2009-05-26 11:40	231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB974318_0$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-05-24 11:33 . 2004-08-04 07:56	112128 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB974318_0$\rastls.dll
- 2011-05-24 11:33 . 2009-05-26 11:40	382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB974318$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
- 2011-05-24 11:33 . 2009-05-26 11:40	231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB974318$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-05-24 08:03 . 2006-08-21 13:52	246814 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB974112_0$\strmdll.dll
+ 2011-05-24 08:03 . 2009-05-26 11:40	382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB974112_0$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2011-05-24 08:03 . 2009-05-26 11:40	231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB974112_0$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
- 2011-05-24 08:03 . 2009-05-26 11:40	382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB974112$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
- 2011-05-24 08:03 . 2009-05-26 11:40	231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB974112$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-05-24 07:48 . 2008-07-08 13:02	382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB973869_0$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2011-05-24 07:48 . 2008-07-08 13:02	231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB973869_0$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
- 2011-05-24 07:48 . 2008-07-08 13:02	382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB973869$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
- 2011-05-24 07:48 . 2008-07-08 13:02	231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB973869$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-05-24 07:28 . 2009-05-26 11:40	382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB973815_0$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2011-05-24 07:28 . 2009-05-26 11:40	231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB973815_0$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-05-24 07:28 . 2004-08-04 07:56	204288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB973815_0$\mswebdvd.dll
- 2011-05-24 07:28 . 2009-05-26 11:40	382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB973815$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
- 2011-05-24 07:28 . 2009-05-26 11:40	231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB973815$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-05-24 07:44 . 2009-05-26 11:40	382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB973687_0$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2011-05-24 07:44 . 2008-07-08 13:02	231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB973687_0$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
- 2011-05-24 07:44 . 2009-05-26 11:40	382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB973687$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
- 2011-05-24 07:44 . 2008-07-08 13:02	231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB973687$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-05-24 07:45 . 2009-05-26 11:40	382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB973507_0$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2011-05-24 07:45 . 2009-05-26 11:40	231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB973507_0$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
- 2011-05-24 07:45 . 2009-05-26 11:40	382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB973507$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
- 2011-05-24 07:45 . 2009-05-26 11:40	231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB973507$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-05-24 11:03 . 2005-10-17 21:14	118272 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB972270_0$\t2embed.dll
+ 2011-05-24 11:03 . 2008-07-08 13:02	382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB972270_0$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2011-05-24 11:03 . 2008-07-08 13:02	231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB972270_0$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
- 2011-05-24 11:03 . 2008-07-08 13:02	382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB972270$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
- 2011-05-24 11:03 . 2008-07-08 13:02	231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB972270$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-09-25 07:16 . 2008-12-16 12:47	351232 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB971737_0$\winhttp.dll
+ 2011-09-25 07:16 . 2009-05-26 11:40	382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB971737_0$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2011-09-25 07:16 . 2008-07-08 13:02	231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB971737_0$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
- 2011-09-25 07:16 . 2009-05-26 11:40	382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB971737$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
- 2011-09-25 07:16 . 2008-07-08 13:02	231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB971737$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-05-24 11:11 . 2006-08-17 12:28	132096 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB971657_0$\wkssvc.dll
+ 2011-05-24 11:11 . 2009-05-26 11:40	382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB971657_0$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2011-05-24 11:11 . 2008-07-08 13:02	231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB971657_0$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
- 2011-05-24 11:11 . 2006-08-17 12:28	132096 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB971657$\wkssvc.dll
- 2011-05-24 11:11 . 2009-05-26 11:40	382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB971657$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
- 2011-05-24 11:11 . 2008-07-08 13:02	231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB971657$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-05-24 11:46 . 2006-08-14 10:34	332928 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB971468_0$\srv.sys
+ 2011-05-24 11:46 . 2008-07-08 13:02	382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB971468_0$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2011-05-24 11:46 . 2008-07-08 13:02	231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB971468_0$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
- 2011-05-24 11:46 . 2008-07-08 13:02	382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB971468$\spuninst\updspapi.dll


----------



## dgp1939 (Oct 9, 2003)

Part 6

- 2011-05-24 11:46 . 2008-07-08 13:02	231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB971468$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-09-25 07:46 . 2009-05-26 11:40	382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB970430_0$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2011-09-25 07:46 . 2009-05-26 11:40	231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB970430_0$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-09-25 07:46 . 2006-03-17 00:33	262784 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB970430_0$\http.sys
- 2011-09-25 07:46 . 2009-05-26 11:40	382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB970430$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
- 2011-09-25 07:46 . 2009-05-26 11:40	231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB970430$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-05-24 07:31 . 2008-02-15 09:06	351744 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB970238_0$\xpsp3res.dll
+ 2011-05-24 07:31 . 2007-11-30 12:39	382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB970238_0$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2011-05-24 07:31 . 2007-11-30 12:39	231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB970238_0$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-05-24 07:31 . 2007-07-09 13:16	582656 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB970238_0$\rpcrt4.dll
- 2011-05-24 07:31 . 2007-11-30 12:39	382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB970238$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
- 2011-05-24 07:31 . 2007-11-30 12:39	231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB970238$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-05-24 11:28 . 2009-05-26 11:40	382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB969059_0$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2011-05-24 11:28 . 2008-07-08 13:02	231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB969059_0$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
- 2011-05-24 11:28 . 2009-05-26 11:40	382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB969059$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
- 2011-05-24 11:28 . 2008-07-08 13:02	231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB969059$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-05-24 07:01 . 2009-05-26 11:40	382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB968389_0$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2011-05-24 07:01 . 2008-07-08 13:02	231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB968389_0$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-05-24 07:01 . 2007-04-25 14:21	144896 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB968389_0$\schannel.dll
+ 2011-05-24 07:01 . 2004-08-04 07:56	129536 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB968389_0$\msv1_0.dll
+ 2011-05-24 07:01 . 2007-11-07 09:26	721920 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB968389_0$\lsasrv.dll
+ 2011-05-24 07:01 . 2005-06-15 17:49	295936 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB968389_0$\kerberos.dll
- 2011-05-24 07:01 . 2009-05-26 11:40	382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB968389$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
- 2011-05-24 07:01 . 2008-07-08 13:02	231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB968389$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-05-24 07:37 . 2008-07-09 07:38	382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB967715_0$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2011-05-24 07:37 . 2008-07-09 07:38	231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB967715_0$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
- 2011-05-24 07:37 . 2008-07-09 07:38	382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB967715$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
- 2011-05-24 07:37 . 2008-07-09 07:38	231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB967715$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-05-24 08:00 . 2008-07-09 07:38	382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB961501_0$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2011-05-24 08:00 . 2008-07-09 07:38	231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB961501_0$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-05-24 08:00 . 2004-08-04 07:56	341504 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB961501_0$\localspl.dll
- 2011-05-24 08:00 . 2008-07-09 07:38	382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB961501$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
- 2011-05-24 08:00 . 2008-07-09 07:38	231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB961501$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-05-24 11:06 . 2007-11-30 11:18	382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB961118_0$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2011-05-24 11:06 . 2007-11-30 11:18	231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB961118_0$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
- 2011-05-24 11:06 . 2007-11-30 11:18	382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB961118$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
- 2011-05-24 11:06 . 2007-11-30 11:18	231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB961118$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-05-24 12:03 . 2009-05-26 11:40	382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB960859_0$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2011-05-24 12:03 . 2008-07-08 13:02	231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB960859_0$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
- 2011-05-24 12:03 . 2009-05-26 11:40	382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB960859$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
- 2011-05-24 12:03 . 2008-07-08 13:02	231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB960859$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-05-24 07:28 . 2004-08-04 07:56	351232 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB960803_0$\winhttp.dll
+ 2011-05-24 07:28 . 2007-11-30 12:39	382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB960803_0$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2011-05-24 07:28 . 2007-11-30 12:39	231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB960803_0$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
- 2011-05-24 07:28 . 2007-11-30 12:39	382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB960803$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
- 2011-05-24 07:28 . 2007-11-30 12:39	231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB960803$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-05-24 12:08 . 2007-11-30 12:39	382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB959426_0$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2011-05-24 12:08 . 2007-11-30 12:39	231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB959426_0$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-05-24 12:08 . 2007-04-16 15:52	984576 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB959426_0$\kernel32.dll
- 2011-05-24 12:08 . 2007-11-30 12:39	382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB959426$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
- 2011-05-24 12:08 . 2007-11-30 12:39	231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB959426$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-05-24 07:12 . 2007-11-30 11:18	382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB958644_0$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2011-05-24 07:12 . 2007-11-30 11:18	231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB958644_0$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-05-24 07:12 . 2006-08-17 12:28	332288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB958644_0$\netapi32.dll
- 2011-05-24 07:12 . 2007-11-30 11:18	382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB958644$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
- 2011-05-24 07:12 . 2007-11-30 11:18	231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB958644$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-05-24 08:01 . 2004-08-04 07:56	153088 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB956844_0$\triedit.dll
+ 2011-05-24 08:01 . 2008-07-08 13:02	382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB956844_0$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2011-05-24 08:01 . 2008-07-08 13:02	231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB956844_0$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
- 2011-05-24 08:01 . 2004-08-04 07:56	153088 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB956844$\triedit.dll
- 2011-05-24 08:01 . 2008-07-08 13:02	382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB956844$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
- 2011-05-24 08:01 . 2008-07-08 13:02	231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB956844$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-05-24 12:06 . 2007-11-30 11:18	382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB956803_0$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2011-05-24 12:06 . 2007-11-30 11:18	231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB956803_0$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-05-24 12:06 . 2008-06-20 10:44	138368 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB956803_0$\afd.sys
- 2011-05-24 12:06 . 2007-11-30 11:18	382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB956803$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
- 2011-05-24 12:06 . 2007-11-30 11:18	231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB956803$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-05-24 07:05 . 2008-07-09 07:38	382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB956802_0$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2011-05-24 07:05 . 2008-07-08 13:02	231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB956802_0$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-05-24 07:05 . 2008-02-20 06:51	282624 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB956802_0$\gdi32.dll
- 2011-05-24 07:05 . 2008-07-09 07:38	382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB956802$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
- 2011-05-24 07:05 . 2008-07-08 13:02	231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB956802$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-05-24 08:02 . 2004-08-04 07:56	218112 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB956572_0$\wmiprvse.exe
+ 2011-05-24 08:02 . 2004-08-04 07:56	437248 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB956572_0$\wmiprvsd.dll
+ 2011-05-24 08:02 . 2008-07-09 07:38	382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB956572_0$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2011-05-24 08:02 . 2008-07-09 07:38	231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB956572_0$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-05-24 08:02 . 2004-08-04 07:56	108032 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB956572_0$\services.exe
+ 2011-05-24 08:02 . 2005-07-26 04:39	397824 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB956572_0$\rpcss.dll
+ 2011-05-24 08:02 . 2004-08-04 07:56	283648 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB956572_0$\pdh.dll
+ 2011-05-24 08:02 . 2004-08-04 07:56	708096 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB956572_0$\ntdll.dll
+ 2011-05-24 08:02 . 2004-08-04 07:56	472064 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB956572_0$\fastprox.dll
+ 2011-05-24 08:02 . 2004-08-04 07:56	616960 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB956572_0$\advapi32.dll
- 2011-05-24 08:02 . 2004-08-04 07:56	218112 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB956572$\wmiprvse.exe
- 2011-05-24 08:02 . 2004-08-04 07:56	437248 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB956572$\wmiprvsd.dll
- 2011-05-24 08:02 . 2008-07-09 07:38	382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB956572$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
- 2011-05-24 08:02 . 2008-07-09 07:38	231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB956572$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
- 2011-05-24 08:02 . 2004-08-04 07:56	472064 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB956572$\fastprox.dll
+ 2011-05-24 11:36 . 2009-05-26 21:10	382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB955759_0$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2011-05-24 11:36 . 2009-05-26 11:40	231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB955759_0$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-05-24 11:36 . 2004-08-04 07:56	450048 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB955759_0$\aclayers.dll
- 2011-05-24 11:36 . 2009-05-26 21:10	382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB955759$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
- 2011-05-24 11:36 . 2009-05-26 11:40	231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB955759$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-05-24 07:12 . 2008-07-09 17:08	382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB955069_0$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2011-05-24 07:12 . 2007-11-30 11:18	231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB955069_0$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
- 2011-05-24 07:12 . 2008-07-09 17:08	382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB955069$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
- 2011-05-24 07:12 . 2007-11-30 11:18	231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB955069$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2008-08-28 00:18 . 2007-11-30 12:39	382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB952954_0$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2008-08-28 00:18 . 2007-11-30 12:39	231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB952954_0$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
- 2008-08-28 00:18 . 2007-11-30 12:39	382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB952954$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
- 2008-08-28 00:18 . 2007-11-30 12:39	231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB952954$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2008-08-28 00:27 . 2007-11-30 11:18	382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB952287_0$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2008-08-28 00:27 . 2007-11-30 11:18	231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB952287_0$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2008-08-28 00:27 . 2004-08-04 07:56	331776 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB952287_0$\msadce.dll
- 2008-08-28 00:27 . 2007-11-30 11:18	382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB952287$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
- 2008-08-28 00:27 . 2007-11-30 11:18	231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB952287$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
- 2008-08-28 00:27 . 2004-08-04 07:56	331776 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB952287$\msadce.dll
+ 2011-05-24 07:46 . 2007-11-30 12:39	382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB952004_0$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2011-05-24 07:46 . 2007-11-30 12:39	231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB952004_0$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-05-24 07:46 . 2006-03-01 19:42	161280 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB952004_0$\msdtcuiu.dll
+ 2011-05-24 07:46 . 2006-03-01 19:42	956416 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB952004_0$\msdtctm.dll
+ 2011-05-24 07:46 . 2006-03-01 19:42	426496 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB952004_0$\msdtcprx.dll
- 2011-05-24 07:46 . 2007-11-30 12:39	382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB952004$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
- 2011-05-24 07:46 . 2007-11-30 12:39	231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB952004$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2008-08-28 00:02 . 2004-08-04 06:07	223616 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB951748_0$\tcpip6.sys
+ 2008-08-28 00:02 . 2004-08-04 06:14	359040 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB951748_0$\tcpip.sys
+ 2008-08-28 00:02 . 2007-11-30 12:39	382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB951748_0$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2008-08-28 00:02 . 2007-11-30 12:39	231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB951748_0$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2008-08-28 00:02 . 2004-08-04 07:56	245248 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB951748_0$\mswsock.dll
+ 2008-08-28 00:02 . 2008-02-20 05:32	148992 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB951748_0$\dnsapi.dll
+ 2008-08-28 00:02 . 2004-08-04 06:14	138496 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB951748_0$\afd.sys
+ 2008-08-28 00:02 . 2004-08-04 07:56	100352 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB951748_0$\6to4svc.dll
- 2008-08-28 00:02 . 2007-11-30 12:39	382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB951748$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
- 2008-08-28 00:02 . 2007-11-30 12:39	231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB951748$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
- 2008-08-28 00:02 . 2004-08-04 07:56	245248 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB951748$\mswsock.dll
+ 2008-08-27 23:53 . 2007-11-30 12:39	382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB951698_0$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2008-08-27 23:53 . 2007-11-30 11:18	231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB951698_0$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
- 2008-08-27 23:53 . 2007-11-30 12:39	382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB951698$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
- 2008-08-27 23:53 . 2007-11-30 11:18	231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB951698$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2008-08-28 00:04 . 2007-11-30 11:18	382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB951618-v2_0$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2008-08-28 00:04 . 2007-11-30 11:18	231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB951618-v2_0$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
- 2008-08-28 00:04 . 2007-11-30 11:18	382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB951618-v2$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
- 2008-08-28 00:04 . 2007-11-30 11:18	231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB951618-v2$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2008-08-27 23:52 . 2007-11-30 11:18	382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB951376-v2_0$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2008-08-27 23:52 . 2007-11-30 11:18	231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB951376-v2_0$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2008-08-27 23:52 . 2004-08-04 06:10	274304 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB951376-v2_0$\bthport.sys
- 2008-08-27 23:52 . 2007-11-30 11:18	382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB951376-v2$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
- 2008-08-27 23:52 . 2007-11-30 11:18	231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB951376-v2$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2008-08-28 00:15 . 2007-11-30 12:39	382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB951066_0$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2008-08-28 00:15 . 2007-11-30 12:39	231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB951066_0$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2008-08-28 00:15 . 2007-05-16 15:12	683520 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB951066_0$\inetcomm.dll
- 2008-08-28 00:15 . 2007-11-30 12:39	382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB951066$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
- 2008-08-28 00:15 . 2007-11-30 12:39	231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB951066$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2008-08-28 00:23 . 2007-11-30 12:39	382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB950974_0$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2008-08-28 00:23 . 2007-11-30 12:39	231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB950974_0$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2008-08-28 00:23 . 2005-07-26 04:39	243200 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB950974_0$\es.dll
- 2008-08-28 00:23 . 2007-11-30 12:39	382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB950974$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
- 2008-08-28 00:23 . 2007-11-30 12:39	231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB950974$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2008-08-27 23:51 . 2007-11-30 12:39	382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB950762_0$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2008-08-27 23:51 . 2007-11-30 12:39	231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB950762_0$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2008-08-27 23:51 . 2001-08-18 12:00	200064 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB950762_0$\rmcast.sys
- 2008-08-27 23:51 . 2007-11-30 12:39	382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB950762$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
- 2008-08-27 23:51 . 2007-11-30 12:39	231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB950762$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2008-08-28 00:16 . 2007-11-30 12:39	382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB946648_0$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2008-08-28 00:16 . 2007-11-30 12:39	231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB946648_0$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
- 2008-08-28 00:16 . 2007-11-30 12:39	382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB946648$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
- 2008-08-28 00:16 . 2007-11-30 12:39	231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB946648$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-05-24 07:02 . 2007-10-29 10:04	350720 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB923561_0$\xpsp3res.dll
+ 2011-05-24 07:02 . 2004-08-04 07:56	214528 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB923561_0$\wordpad.exe
+ 2011-05-24 07:02 . 2008-07-09 07:38	382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB923561_0$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2011-05-24 07:02 . 2008-07-09 07:38	231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB923561_0$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
- 2011-05-24 07:02 . 2004-08-04 07:56	214528 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB923561$\wordpad.exe
- 2011-05-24 07:02 . 2008-07-09 07:38	382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB923561$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
- 2011-05-24 07:02 . 2008-07-09 07:38	231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB923561$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2008-08-27 23:55 . 2007-11-30 11:18	382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB915800-v4_0$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2008-08-27 23:55 . 2007-11-30 12:39	231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB915800-v4_0$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2008-08-27 23:55 . 2004-08-04 07:56	120832 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB915800-v4_0$\offfilt.dll
+ 2008-08-27 23:55 . 2004-08-04 07:56	103936 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB915800-v4_0$\nlhtml.dll
- 2008-08-27 23:55 . 2007-11-30 11:18	382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB915800-v4$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
- 2008-08-27 23:55 . 2007-11-30 12:39	231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB915800-v4$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-05-24 11:25 . 2010-02-22 23:53	382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2229593_0$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2011-05-24 11:25 . 2009-05-26 11:40	231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2229593_0$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-05-24 11:25 . 2004-08-04 07:56	743936 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2229593_0$\helpsvc.exe
- 2011-05-24 11:25 . 2010-02-22 23:53	382840 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2229593$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
- 2011-05-24 11:25 . 2009-05-26 11:40	231288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2229593$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	337920 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\zipfldr.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	116224 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\xrxwiadr.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:14 . 2009-04-15 09:24	351744 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\xpsp3res.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	187392 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\xpsp1res.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	438784 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\xpob2res.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:14 . 2006-10-10 12:44	557568 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\xpnetdiag.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	129536 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\xmlprov.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:14 . 2009-01-07 22:21	121856 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\xmllite.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	359936 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\wzcsvc.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	378368 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\wzcdlg.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	120320 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\wuweb.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	112640 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\wucltui.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:14 . 2004-08-04 07:56	183296 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\wuaueng1.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:14 . 2004-08-04 07:56	165888 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\wuauclt1.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:14 . 2004-08-04 07:56	111104 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\wuauclt.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	430592 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\wuapi.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:14 . 2004-08-04 07:56	108032 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\wshbth.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	114688 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\wscript.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	264192 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\wow32.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2008-04-21 10:02	215552 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\wordpad.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	303616 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\wmstream.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	115200 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\wmsdmoe.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:14 . 2006-10-24 17:30	276992 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\wmphoto.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	325632 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\wmm2fxb.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	502272 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\wmm2fxa.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	402432 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\wmm2filt.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	167936 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\wmm2ae.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	144896 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\wmisvc.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2009-02-06 16:39	227840 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\wmiprvse.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2009-02-09 10:20	453120 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\wmiprvsd.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	144896 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\wmiprov.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	132096 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\wmipdskq.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	156672 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\wmipcima.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	140800 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\wmidcprv.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	126464 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\wmiapsrv.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	196608 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\wmiadap.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	172032 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\wldap32.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2009-06-10 06:32	132096 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\wkssvc.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2009-12-24 07:05	177664 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\wintrust.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2007-03-17 13:43	292864 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\winsrv.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	146432 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\winspool.drv
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	764928 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\winntbbu.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	176128 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\winmm.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	502272 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\winlogon.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:14 . 2004-08-04 07:56	656384 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\wininet.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2009-08-25 09:47	352256  c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\winhttp.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	283648 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\winhlp32.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:14 . 2006-10-24 17:29	352256 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\windowscodecsext.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:14 . 2006-10-24 17:30	716288 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\windowscodecs.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	937984 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\winbrand.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	101888 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\win32spl.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	111104 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\wiavideo.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	589312 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\wiashext.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2006-12-19 18:16	333824 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\wiaservc.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	124416 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\wiadss.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	463360 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\wiadefui.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	433664 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\wiaacmgr.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	135680 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\webvw.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:14 . 2004-08-04 07:56	276480 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\webcheck.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	197120 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\wbemupgd.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	116224 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\wbemtest.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	273920 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\wbemess.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	178176 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\wbemdisp.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	530944 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\wbemcore.dll
- 2006-07-07 12:46 . 2001-08-18 12:00	214528 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\wbemcomn.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	214528 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\wbemcomn.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	196608 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\wbemcntl.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2001-08-18 12:00	208896 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\wavemsp.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	249856 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\wab32res.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2007-05-16 15:12	510976 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\wab32.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	483840 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\w95upgnt.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	174592 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\w32time.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	289792 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\vssvc.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	430592 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\vssapi.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 05:32	426041 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\voicepad.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	131584 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\viewprov.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:14 . 2004-08-04 07:56	848384 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\vgx.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	417792 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\vbscript.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	218624 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\uxtheme.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	406528 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\usp10.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	723456 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\userenv.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2007-03-08 15:36	577536 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\user32.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 06:08	142976 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\usbport.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	601088 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\urlmon.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	239616 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\upnpui.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2007-02-05 20:17	185344 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\upnphost.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	132608 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\upnp.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	150528 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\uploadm.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2007-04-23 10:32	364160 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\update.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	316416 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\untfs.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	619520 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\unires.dll
- 2006-07-07 12:46 . 2001-08-18 02:33	619520 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\unires.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:14 . 2004-08-04 07:56	197120 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\unidrvui.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2008-07-06 12:06	373248 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\unidrv.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2005-08-23 03:35	123392 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\umpnpmgr.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	275456 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\ulib.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2005-07-26 04:39	101376 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\txflog.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	121856 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\tsoc.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	279040 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\tshoot.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	153088 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\triedit.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	347136 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\tourstrt.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	347136 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\tourstart.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	385536 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\themeui.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 06:00	149376 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\tffsport.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	295424 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\termsrv.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	358400 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\termmgr.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2010-02-11 12:01	226880 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\tcpip6.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2008-06-20 10:45	360320 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\tcpip.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	135680 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\taskmgr.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2005-07-08 16:27	249344 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\tapisrv.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	181760 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\tapi32.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	858624 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\tapi3.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2009-10-16 02:51	119808 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\t2embed.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	984576 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\syssetup.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	105984 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\sysocmgr.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:14 . 2005-04-28 19:16	173568 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\sysmoda.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2005-04-28 19:16	193024 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\sysmod.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	191488 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\syncui.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2006-10-19 13:56	713216 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\sxs.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	121856 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\stobject.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	136704 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\sti_ci.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	679936 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\sstext3d.scr
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	610304 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\sspipes.scr
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	393216 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\ssflwbox.scr
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	704512 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\ss3dfo.scr
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2009-12-31 16:14	352640 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\srv.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	170496 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\srsvc.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	239104 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\srrstr.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	725566 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\srchui.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	217088 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\sqlxmlx.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	180800 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\sqlunirl.dll
- 2006-07-07 12:45 . 2001-08-18 12:00	180800 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\sqlunirl.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	442368 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\sqlsrv32.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	110592 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\sqlse20.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	462848 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\sqlqp20.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	528384 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\sqloledb.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	151552 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\sqldb20.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:16 . 2007-08-11 00:46	382840 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\spuninst\updspapi.dll
+ 2006-07-07 12:47 . 2007-08-11 00:46	231288 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:16 . 2008-04-14 09:42	438272 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\spuninst\spcompat.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	250880 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\sptip.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	732160 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\sprb0424.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	757248 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\sprb041b.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	192512 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\spra0424.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	193024 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\spra041b.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	538624 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\spider.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	130048 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\softkbd.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	182272 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\snmpsnap.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:14 . 2004-08-04 07:56	188416 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\snmpsmir.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	358400 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\snmpincl.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:14 . 2004-08-04 07:56	259072 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\snmpcl.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	131584 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\sndrec32.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	456704 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\smtpsvc.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	363008 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\smlogcfg.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:14 . 2004-08-04 07:56	236544 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\smi2smir.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	188508 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\slgen.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	286792 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\slextspk.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2006-12-19 21:52	134656 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\shsvcs.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	151552 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\shmedia.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2009-12-08 08:59	474112 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\shlwapi.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	438272 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\shimgvw.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	549376 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\shdoclc.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	140288 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\sfc_os.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	101376 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\setupqry.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 04:56	983552 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\setupapi.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	140800 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\sessmgr.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2009-02-06 17:14	110592 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\services.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	151552 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\scrrun.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	159744 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\scrobj.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:14 . 2005-04-28 19:16	199680 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\scripta.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2005-04-28 19:16	215552 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\script.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	190976 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\schedsvc.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2009-06-25 08:44	168448 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\schannel.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	313856 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\scesrv.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	180224 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\scecli.dll
- 2006-07-07 12:45 . 2001-08-18 12:00	171008 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\sccsccp.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	171008 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\sccsccp.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	159232 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\sbeio.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	270848 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\sbe.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	741376 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\sapi.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	415744 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\samsrv.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	397056 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\s3gnb.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	380416 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\rstrui.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 05:31	152576 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\rsaenh.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2009-02-09 10:20	399360 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\rpcss.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2009-04-15 15:26	583168 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\rpcrt4.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2008-05-08 12:28	202752 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\rmcast.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2006-11-27 14:54	433152 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\riched20.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	123392 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\riafres.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:14 . 2006-11-13 06:02	288768 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\rhttpaa.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	177152 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\repdrvfs.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	397824 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\regwizc.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	146432 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\regedit.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2005-06-10 04:09	139528 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\rdpwd.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 06:01	196864 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\rdpdr.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	147968 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\rdchost.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2006-05-05 09:47	174592 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\rdbss.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	102400 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\rcbdyctl.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2009-10-12 13:54	112128 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\rastls.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	206336 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\rasppp.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2006-06-22 10:47	181248 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\rasmans.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	657920 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\rasdlg.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	236544 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\rasapi32.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	382464 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\qmgr.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	733696 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\qedwipes.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	562176 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\qedit.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	385024 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\qdvd.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	279040 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\qdv.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	192512 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\qcap.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:14 . 2004-08-04 07:56	237568 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\qasf.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	159232 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\ptpusd.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	363520 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\psisdecd.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	464384 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\pscript5.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:14 . 2004-08-04 07:56	132608 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\ps5ui.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	237056 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\provthrd.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	109568 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\progman.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	560640 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\printui.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 06:15	145792 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\portcls.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	105472 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\polstore.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 05:31	175104 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\pintlcsa.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	281088 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\pinball.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	176128 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\photowiz.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:14 . 2006-10-24 17:30	412160 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\photometadatahandler.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:14 . 2004-08-04 07:56	259328 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\perm3dd.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:14 . 2004-08-04 07:56	211712 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\perm2dll.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2009-03-06 14:44	283648 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\pdh.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 06:07	119936 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\pcmcia.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	169472 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\pclxl.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:14 . 2004-08-04 07:56	676864 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\pcl5eres.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	102400 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\pchshell.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	526848 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\p2psvc.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	312320 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\p2pgraph.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	116224 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\p2p.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 05:59	230400 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\osloader.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2006-10-04 08:48	215552 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\osk.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:14 . 2004-08-04 06:00	166400 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\oschoice.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	713728 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\opengl32.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	107008 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\oleprn.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2006-10-16 16:15	122880 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\oledlg.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	487424 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\oledb32.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2007-12-04 18:38	550912 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\oleaut32.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	120832 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\offfilt.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	104448 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\oeimport.dll
- 2006-07-07 12:45 . 2001-08-18 12:00	147456 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\odbctrac.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	147456 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\odbctrac.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	278559 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\odbcjt32.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	106496 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\odbccp32.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	135168 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\odbcconf.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	249856 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\odbc32.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	408576 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\obrb0424.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	405504 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\obrb041b.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	285696 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\objsel.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2009-10-13 10:53	266752 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\oakley.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2006-10-13 12:35	142336 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\nwprovau.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	419840 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\ntvdm.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	143872 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\ntshrui.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	435200 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\ntmssvc.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	488448 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\ntmsmgr.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	179712 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\ntmsdba.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	118784 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\ntmarta.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2007-02-09 11:10	574464 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\ntfs.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	212992 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\ntevt.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2009-02-09 10:20	714752 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\ntdll.dll
- 2006-07-07 12:46 . 2001-08-18 12:00	364544 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\npdsplay.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2005-11-29 20:27	364544 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\npdsplay.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:57	226816 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\npdrmv2.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	188416 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\nmwb.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	172032 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\nmoldwb.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	151552 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\nmft.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	229376 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\nmas.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	103936 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\nlhtml.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	248832 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\newdev.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	245760 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\netui1.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 08:02	329728 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\netsetup.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	875008 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\netplwiz.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2005-08-22 18:29	197632 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\netman.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	407040 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\netlogon.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	139264 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\netid.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	111104 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\netdde.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	622080 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\netcfgx.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 06:14	162816 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\netbt.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2008-10-15 16:57	332800 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\netapi32.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	124928 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\net1.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 06:14	182912 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\ndis.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	221184 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\nac.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 06:15	107904 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\mup.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2001-08-18 12:00	111104 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\mtstocom.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	701440 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\msxml2.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	506368 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\msxml.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:14 . 2004-08-04 07:56	348189 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\msxbde40.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	614429 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\mswstr10.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2008-06-20 17:41	245248 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\mswsock.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2009-08-05 09:11	204800 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\mswebdvd.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	831519 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\mswdat10.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	120832 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\msvfw32.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	343040 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\msvcrt.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	413696 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\msvcp60.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2009-09-11 14:33	133632 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\msv1_0.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	195072 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\msutb.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:14 . 2006-11-07 08:06	600576 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\mstsc.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	115712 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\mstlsapi.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	530432 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\mstime.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:14 . 2004-08-04 07:56	258077 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\mstext40.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	274944 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\mstask.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	274432 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\mst120.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:14 . 2004-08-04 07:56	134656 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\mssap.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:14 . 2004-08-04 07:56	552989 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\msrepl40.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:14 . 2004-08-04 07:56	315423 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\msrd3x40.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	421919 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\msrd2x40.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:14 . 2004-08-04 07:56	146432 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\msrating.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	348189 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\mspbde40.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2009-12-16 12:58	343040 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\mspaint.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	143360 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\msorcl32.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	105984 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\msoert2.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	252928 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\msoeacct.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	561664 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\msobmain.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	122368 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\msobcomm.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	290816 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\msnsspc.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	213023 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\msltus40.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	241693 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\msjtes40.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2006-12-26 13:07	102400 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\msjro.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2008-03-27 08:12	151583 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\msjint40.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-07-17 18:34	358976 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\msjetol1.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	376320 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\msinfo.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	159232 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\msimtf.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	884736 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\msimsg.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:14 . 2004-08-04 07:56	331264 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\msihnd.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	248832 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\msieftp.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	448512 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\mshtmled.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	294912 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\msh263.drv
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	188416 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\msh261.drv
+ 2011-10-20 20:14 . 2004-08-04 07:56	180224 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\msgslang.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	994304 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\msgina.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2006-11-27 14:54	539136 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\msftedit.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:14 . 2004-08-04 07:56	319517 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\msexcl40.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:14 . 2004-08-04 07:56	512029 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\msexch40.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2008-06-12 14:16	161792 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\msdtcuiu.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2008-06-12 14:16	956928 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\msdtctm.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2008-06-12 14:16	428032 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\msdtcprx.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	315392  c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\msdasql.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	151552 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\msdart.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	118784 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\msdarem.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	204800 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\msdaps.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	200704 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\msdaprst.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	233472 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\msdaora.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:14 . 2004-08-04 07:56	532480 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\msdaipp.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:14 . 2004-08-04 07:56	118784 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\msdadiag.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2008-02-26 11:59	294912 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\msctf.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	158208 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\msconfig.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	220160 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\mscandui.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2006-12-26 13:07	200704 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\msadox.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2006-12-26 13:07	180224 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\msadomd.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2006-12-26 13:07	536576 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\msado15.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	155648 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\msadds.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2006-03-23 05:44	143360 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\msadco.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:14 . 2004-08-04 07:56	331776 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\msadce.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2010-02-24 12:31	454016 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\mrxsmb.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2007-12-18 09:51	179584 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\mrxdav.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	123392 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\mplay32.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	216064 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\moricons.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	123904 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\mofd.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	153600 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\modemui.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	143360 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\mobsync.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	207360 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\mobsync.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	815104 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\mmc.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	586240 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\mlang.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:14 . 2005-04-28 00:12	241152 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\migwiza.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2005-04-28 00:12	245248 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\migwiz.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2005-04-28 00:12	103424 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\migload.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:14 . 2005-04-28 16:16	261120 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\migisma.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2005-04-28 19:16	274432 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\migism.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2006-11-01 19:17	927504 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\mfc40u.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	118272 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\mdminst.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2009-06-25 08:44	724480 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\lsasrv.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	514560 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\logonui.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	220672 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\logon.scr
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2009-05-07 15:44	344064 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\localspl.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	221696 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\localsec.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	399872 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\lmrt.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 04:56	423936 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\licdll.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 06:15	140928 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\ks.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2006-06-14 08:47	172416 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\kmixer.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	150528 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\keymgr.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2009-03-21 14:18	986112 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\kernel32.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2009-06-25 08:44	298496 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\kerberos.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	450560 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\jscript.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2006-06-01 18:47	163840 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\jgdw400.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:14 . 2004-08-04 07:56	192000 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\iuengine.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2005-05-27 02:04	137216 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\itss.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2005-05-27 02:04	155136 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\itircl.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:14 . 2004-08-04 07:56	152576 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\irftp.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:14 . 2004-08-04 07:56	183808 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\ir50_qcx.dll
- 2006-07-07 12:46 . 2001-08-18 12:00	183808 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\ir50_qcx.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	200192 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\ir50_qc.dll
- 2006-07-07 12:46 . 2001-08-18 12:00	200192 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\ir50_qc.dll
- 2006-07-07 12:46 . 2001-08-18 12:00	755200 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\ir50_32.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:14 . 2004-08-04 07:56	755200 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\ir50_32.dll
- 2006-07-07 12:46 . 2001-08-18 12:00	338432 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\ir41_qcx.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:14 . 2004-08-04 07:56	338432 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\ir41_qcx.dll
- 2006-07-07 12:46 . 2001-08-18 12:00	120320 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\ir41_qc.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:14 . 2004-08-04 07:56	120320 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\ir41_qc.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	384000 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\ipsmsnap.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	182784 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\ipsecsvc.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	349696 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\ipsecsnp.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2001-08-18 12:00	169984 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\iprtrmgr.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	330752 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\ippromon.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	331264 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\ipnathlp.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-09-29 22:28	134912 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\ipnat.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2001-08-18 12:00	154112 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\ipmontr.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	123392 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\input.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	147456 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\initpki.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2010-01-29 15:08	683520 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\inetcomm.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	274432 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\inetcfg.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2001-08-18 12:00	315452 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\imskf.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2001-08-18 12:00	115712 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\imsinsnt.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	110080 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\imm32.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 05:32	102456 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\imlang.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 05:32	274489 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\imjputyc.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 05:31	716856 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\imjpcus.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 05:31	368696 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\imjpcic.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 05:31	811064 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\imjp81k.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 06:04	106496 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\imekrcic.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	150016 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\imapi.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	144384 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\imagehlp.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	505344 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\iis.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	135680 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\ifmon.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	114688 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\iexpress.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	249344 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\iepeers.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	323584 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\iedkcs32.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:14 . 2004-08-04 07:56	216576 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\ieaksie.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	139264 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\ieakeng.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	120832 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\idq.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	172032 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\icwhelp.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	214528 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\icwconn1.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2005-06-29 01:46	254976 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\icm32.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	119808 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\iasrad.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:14 . 2004-08-04 07:56	702845 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\i81xdnt5.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-11-17 17:41	347136 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\hypertrm.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2009-10-20 14:58	263552 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\http.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	144896 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\hotplug.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	330752 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\hnetwiz.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	344064 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\hnetcfg.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2010-06-14 14:30	743936 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\helpsvc.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	768512 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\helpctr.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 05:59	152704 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\halmps.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:14 . 2004-08-04 05:59	134400 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\halmacpi.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 05:59	150656 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\halapic.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:14 . 2004-08-04 05:59	131968 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\halaacpi.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 05:59	131968 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\hal.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	614912 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\h323msp.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:14 . 2005-04-28 19:16	115200 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\guitrna.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2005-04-28 19:16	133120 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\guitrn.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	122880 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\glu32.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2008-10-23 13:01	283648 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\gdi32.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	400384  c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\fxsxp32.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	192512 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\fxswzrd.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	154112 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\fxsui.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	397312 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\fxstiff.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	246272 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\fxst30.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	267776 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\fxssvc.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	562176 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\fxsst.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	132608 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\fxsocm.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	229376 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\fxscover.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	285184 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\fxscomex.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	143360 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\fxsclnt.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	452096 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\fxsapi.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	193024 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\fsquirt.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	185856 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\framedyn.dll
- 2006-07-07 12:46 . 2001-05-23 01:15	208896 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\fpmmcsat.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	208896 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\fpmmcsat.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	598071 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\fpmmc.dll
- 2006-07-07 12:46 . 2001-05-23 01:15	598071 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\fpmmc.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	188494 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\fpcount.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	109840 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\fp98swin.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	876653 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\fp4awel.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	618605 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\fp4autl.dll
- 2006-07-07 12:46 . 2001-05-23 01:15	618605 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\fp4autl.dll
- 2006-07-07 12:46 . 2001-05-23 01:15	102509 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\fp4atxt.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	102509 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\fp4atxt.dll
- 2006-07-07 12:46 . 2001-05-23 01:15	147513 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\fp4apws.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	147513 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\fp4apws.dll
- 2006-07-07 12:46 . 2001-05-23 01:15	184435 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\fp4amsft.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	184435 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\fp4amsft.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	382976 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\fontext.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2006-08-21 09:14	128896 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\fltmgr.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	337920 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\filemgmt.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2009-02-09 10:20	473088 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\fastprox.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 06:14	143360 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\fastfat.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2001-08-18 12:00	121856 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\exts.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	380957 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\expsrv.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	101888 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\evntagnt.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	193024 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\eudcedit.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	247808 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\esscli.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2008-07-07 20:32	253952 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\es.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	186368 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\encdec.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	183296 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\els.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:14 . 2004-08-04 07:56	201728 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\dxtrans.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:14 . 2004-08-04 07:56	357888 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\dxtmsft.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2006-08-22 08:05	498742 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\dxmasf.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	619008 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\dx7vb.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	180224 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\dwwin.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	304128 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\duser.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	113152 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\dsuiext.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 05:31	137216 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\dssenh.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	239104 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\dsquery.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	142336 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\dsprop.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	367616 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\dsound.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2001-08-18 12:00	144384 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\dskquoui.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	181760 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\dsdmo.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:57	299520 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\drmclien.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	116736 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\dpvvox.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	212480 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\dpvoice.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	375296 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\dpnet.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	229888 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\dplayx.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:14 . 2004-08-04 05:58	207360 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\dot4.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2008-06-20 17:41	148992 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\dnsapi.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	104448 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\dmusic.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	103424 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\dmsynth.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	105984 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\dmstyle.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 06:07	153344 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\dmio.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	181248 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\dmime.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	200704 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\dmdskmgr.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2001-08-18 12:00	273920 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\dmdlgs.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 06:07	799744 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\dmboot.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	224768 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\dmadmin.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	294912 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\dlimport.exe
- 2006-07-07 12:46 . 2001-08-18 12:00	294912 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\dlimport.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	163840 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\diskpart.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	181760 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\dinput8.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	159232 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\dinput.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	539136 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\dialer.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2001-08-18 12:00	370176 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\dhcpmon.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2006-05-19 12:59	111616 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\dhcpcsvc.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	111104 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\dgnet.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	123904 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\dfrgui.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	104960 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\dfrgntfs.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	282624 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\devmgr.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	266240 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\ddraw.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	110592 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\dbnetlib.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	640000 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\dbghelp.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2001-08-18 12:00	152064 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\datime.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:14 . 2004-08-04 07:56	561179 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\dao360.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	825344 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\d3dim700.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:14 . 2004-08-04 07:56	249856 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\ctmasetp.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	326656 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\cscui.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	101888 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\cscdll.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	512512 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\cryptui.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	597504 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\crypt32.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	163840 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\credui.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2001-08-18 12:00	345600 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\confmsp.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2005-07-26 04:39	540160 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\comuid.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2001-08-18 12:00	147456 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\comsnap.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2001-08-18 12:00	259584 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\comsetup.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	792064 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\comres.dll
- 2006-07-07 12:46 . 2001-08-18 12:00	792064 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\comres.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	229376 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\compstui.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	252928 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\compatui.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	276992 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\comdlg32.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2006-08-25 15:45	617472 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\comctl32.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2005-07-26 04:39	195072 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\comadmin.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	185344 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\cmprops.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	343040 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\cmdial32.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	388608 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\cmd.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	102912 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\clipbrd.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2005-07-26 04:39	498688 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\clbcatq.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2005-07-26 04:39	110080 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\clbcatex.dll
- 2006-07-07 12:46 . 2004-03-06 02:04	110080 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\clbcatex.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 05:31	198656 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\cintime.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2001-08-18 12:00	109568 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\cic.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 05:31	173568 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\chtskf.dll
- 2006-07-07 12:46 . 2001-05-23 01:15	188480 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\cfgwiz.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	188480 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\cfgwiz.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	457728 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\certmgr.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	194560 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\certcli.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	150528 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\cdfview.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2005-07-26 04:39	625152 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\catsrvut.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2005-07-26 04:39	225792 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\catsrv.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2001-08-18 12:00	142848 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\capesnpn.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	385024 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\callcont.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2001-08-18 12:00	218112 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\c_g18030.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2008-06-13 13:10	272128 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\bthport.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 05:58	100992 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\bthpan.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	580608 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\autofmt.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	602624 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\autoconv.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	588800 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\autochk.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:55	285696 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\atmfd.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	516768 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\ativvaxx.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	870784 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\ati3d1ag.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	201728 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\ati2dvag.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	377984 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\ati2dvaa.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	229376 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\ati2cqag.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	331264 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\aqueue.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	126976 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\apphelp.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	256512 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\agentsvr.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	214016 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\agentctl.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2008-08-14 09:51	138368 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\afd.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2006-02-15 00:22	142464 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\aec.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2009-02-09 10:20	616960 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\advapi32.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	263680 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\adsnt.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	143360 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\adsldpc.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	175616 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\adsldp.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:11 . 2004-08-04 07:56	116224 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\acxtrnal.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	101888 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\actxprxy.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	194048 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\activeds.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:11 . 2004-08-04 07:56	244736 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\acspecfc.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 06:07	187776 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\acpi.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	114688 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\aclui.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:11 . 2004-08-04 07:56	137728 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\aclua.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:11 . 2009-11-21 16:36	470528 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\aclayers.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	183808 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\accwiz.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:14 . 2006-11-13 06:02	116736 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\aaclient.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2010-02-12 04:47	100864 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\6to4svc.dll
+ 2011-10-21 12:38 . 2010-10-23 00:51	1748992 c:\windows\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.Windows.GdiPlus_6595b64144ccf1df_1.0.6002.22509_x-ww_c7dad023\GdiPlus.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:10 . 2008-04-14 00:12	1724416 c:\windows\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.Windows.GdiPlus_6595b64144ccf1df_1.0.2600.5512_x-ww_dfb54e0c\GdiPlus.dll
+ 2011-10-21 12:34 . 2010-08-23 16:12	1054208 c:\windows\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.Windows.Common-Controls_6595b64144ccf1df_6.0.2600.6028_x-ww_61e65202\comctl32.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:10 . 2008-04-14 00:12	1054208 c:\windows\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.Windows.Common-Controls_6595b64144ccf1df_6.0.2600.5512_x-ww_35d4ce83\comctl32.dll
+ 2010-02-16 05:05 . 2010-02-16 05:05	3780424 c:\windows\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC90.MFC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30729.4974_x-ww_a96f9c14\mfc90u.dll
+ 2010-02-16 05:05 . 2010-02-16 05:05	3765064 c:\windows\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC90.MFC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30729.4974_x-ww_a96f9c14\mfc90.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:10 . 2008-04-14 00:12	1011774 c:\windows\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.Tools.VisualCPlusPlus.Runtime-Libraries_6595b64144ccf1df_6.0.9792.0_x-ww_08a6620a\mfc42u.dll
- 2008-08-27 22:14 . 2007-01-19 20:15	1011774 c:\windows\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.Tools.VisualCPlusPlus.Runtime-Libraries_6595b64144ccf1df_6.0.9792.0_x-ww_08a6620a\mfc42u.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	2897920 c:\windows\system32\xpsp2res.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-13 17:39	2897920 c:\windows\system32\xpsp2res.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-13 16:48	1647616 c:\windows\system32\winbrand.dll
+ 2005-08-26 15:06 . 2008-04-14 00:11	1358848 c:\windows\system32\wbem\cimwin32.dll
+ 2004-09-23 20:07 . 2011-08-22 23:48	1212416 c:\windows\system32\urlmon.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2011-01-21 14:44	8462336 c:\windows\system32\shell32.dll
+ 2004-08-27 16:57 . 2008-04-14 00:12	1499136 c:\windows\system32\shdocvw.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	1614848 c:\windows\system32\sfcfiles.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2009-07-17 16:27	1435648 c:\windows\system32\query.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2009-07-17 16:22	1435648 c:\windows\system32\query.dll
+ 2005-08-31 13:16 . 2010-02-05 18:27	1291776 c:\windows\system32\quartz.dll
+ 2006-06-29 10:53 . 2010-07-16 12:05	1288192 c:\windows\system32\ole32.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2010-12-09 13:38	2192768 c:\windows\system32\ntoskrnl.exe
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2010-12-09 13:07	2069376 c:\windows\system32\ntkrnlpa.exe
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	1703936 c:\windows\system32\netshell.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	2897920 c:\windows\system32\mui\041e\xpsp2res.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-13 17:39	2897920 c:\windows\system32\mui\041e\xpsp2res.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	1737856 c:\windows\system32\mtxparhd.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	1737856 c:\windows\system32\mtxparhd.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2010-06-14 07:41	1172480 c:\windows\system32\msxml3.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2009-07-31 04:57	1172480 c:\windows\system32\msxml3.dll
+ 2005-08-31 13:16 . 2008-04-14 00:12	1428992 c:\windows\system32\msvidctl.dll
+ 2010-03-18 13:15 . 2010-03-18 13:15	1498960 c:\windows\system32\msvcr100d.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	1384479 c:\windows\system32\msvbvm60.dll
+ 2005-08-26 15:06 . 2011-02-02 07:58	2067456 c:\windows\system32\mstscax.dll
+ 2004-09-29 05:45 . 2011-10-03 08:35	5971456 c:\windows\system32\mshtml.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11	1872896 c:\windows\system32\mmcndmgr.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	1414656 c:\windows\system32\mmc.exe
+ 2010-03-18 13:15 . 2010-03-18 13:15	6994256 c:\windows\system32\mfc100ud.dll
+ 2010-03-18 13:15 . 2010-03-18 13:15	4368720 c:\windows\system32\mfc100u.dll
+ 2010-03-18 13:15 . 2010-03-18 13:15	6926160 c:\windows\system32\mfc100d.dll
+ 2010-03-18 13:15 . 2010-03-18 13:15	4342088 c:\windows\system32\mfc100.dll
+ 2009-03-08 08:32 . 2011-08-22 23:48	2000384 c:\windows\system32\iertutil.dll
- 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2005-10-20 22:20	1082368 c:\windows\system32\esent.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11	1082368 c:\windows\system32\esent.dll
- 2005-08-31 13:16 . 2004-08-04 07:56	2113536 c:\windows\system32\dxdiagn.dll
+ 2005-08-31 13:16 . 2008-04-14 00:11	2113536 c:\windows\system32\dxdiagn.dll
- 2005-08-31 13:16 . 2004-08-04 07:56	1298432 c:\windows\system32\dxdiag.exe
+ 2005-08-31 13:16 . 2008-04-14 00:12	1298432 c:\windows\system32\dxdiag.exe
- 2005-08-31 13:16 . 2004-08-04 07:56	1227264 c:\windows\system32\dx8vb.dll
+ 2005-08-31 13:16 . 2008-04-14 00:11	1227264 c:\windows\system32\dx8vb.dll
+ 2005-08-31 13:16 . 2008-04-14 00:11	1293824 c:\windows\system32\dsound3d.dll
+ 2010-05-02 05:22 . 2011-09-06 13:20	1858944 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\win32k.sys
+ 2004-09-23 20:07 . 2011-08-22 23:48	1212416 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\urlmon.dll
+ 2008-06-17 19:02 . 2011-01-21 14:44	8462336 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\shell32.dll
- 2006-06-22 05:06 . 2009-07-17 16:27	1435648 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\query.dll
+ 2009-07-17 16:22 . 2009-07-17 16:22	1435648 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\query.dll
+ 2008-05-07 05:12 . 2010-02-05 18:27	1291776 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\quartz.dll
+ 2010-07-16 12:05 . 2010-07-16 12:05	1288192 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\ole32.dll
+ 2011-05-23 21:48 . 2010-12-09 13:38	2192768 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\ntoskrnl.exe
+ 2011-05-23 21:48 . 2010-12-09 13:07	2027008 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\ntkrpamp.exe
+ 2009-02-07 23:02 . 2010-12-09 13:07	2069376 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\ntkrnlpa.exe
+ 2011-05-23 21:48 . 2010-12-09 13:42	2148864 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\ntkrnlmp.exe
+ 2011-05-23 22:11 . 2009-07-31 14:05	1372672 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\msxml6.dll
+ 2007-06-26 06:08 . 2010-06-14 07:41	1172480 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\msxml3.dll
- 2007-06-26 06:08 . 2009-07-31 04:57	1172480 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\msxml3.dll
+ 2011-05-23 21:48 . 2009-06-10 13:19	2066432 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\mstscax.dll
+ 2010-01-29 15:01 . 2010-01-29 15:01	1315328 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\msoe.dll
+ 2009-03-08 08:41 . 2011-10-03 08:35	5971456 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\mshtml.dll
+ 2011-05-23 21:48 . 2010-06-18 13:36	3558912 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\moviemk.exe
+ 2011-02-02 07:58 . 2011-02-02 07:58	2067456 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\lhmstscx.dll
+ 2008-04-25 15:47 . 2011-08-22 23:48	2000384 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\iertutil.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11	1504256 c:\windows\system32\diskcopy.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11	1054208 c:\windows\system32\danim.dll
+ 2005-08-31 13:16 . 2008-04-14 00:11	1689088 c:\windows\system32\d3d9.dll
- 2005-08-31 13:16 . 2004-08-04 07:56	1689088 c:\windows\system32\d3d9.dll
+ 2005-08-31 13:16 . 2008-04-14 00:11	1179648 c:\windows\system32\d3d8.dll
- 2005-08-31 13:16 . 2004-08-04 07:56	1179648 c:\windows\system32\d3d8.dll
+ 2006-06-29 10:53 . 2008-04-14 00:11	1267200 c:\windows\system32\comsvcs.dll
- 2006-06-29 10:53 . 2005-07-26 04:39	1267200 c:\windows\system32\comsvcs.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11	2091520 c:\windows\system32\cdosys.dll
+ 2004-01-16 08:29 . 2008-04-14 00:11	1025024 c:\windows\system32\browseui.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	1888992 c:\windows\system32\ati3duag.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	1888992 c:\windows\system32\ati3duag.dll
- 2005-08-26 15:09 . 2004-08-04 07:56	3166208 c:\windows\srchasst\msgr3en.dll
+ 2005-08-26 15:09 . 2008-04-14 00:11	3166208 c:\windows\srchasst\msgr3en.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:11 . 2008-04-14 00:12	1695232 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\ServicePackCache\i386\msmsgs.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-13 17:39	2897920 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\xpsp2res.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	2897920 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\xpsp2res.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	1135616 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\wuaueng.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	4256768 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\wmm2res.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	4256768 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\wmm2res.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-13 16:48	1647616 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\winbrand.dll
+ 2004-08-04 06:17 . 2008-04-13 19:30	1845632 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\win32k.sys
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	8461312 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\shell32.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	1499136 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\shdocvw.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	1614848 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\sfcfiles.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	1435648 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\query.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	1435648 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\query.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	1288192 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\quartz.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:12 . 2007-05-15 08:08	1057280 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\pcl5ures.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2007-05-15 08:08	1058816 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\pcl5eres.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	1287168 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ole32.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	4274816 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\nv4_disp.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	4274816 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\nv4_disp.dll
+ 2004-08-04 06:19 . 2008-04-13 19:27	2188928 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ntoskrnl.exe
+ 2004-08-04 05:59 . 2008-04-13 18:31	2023936 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ntkrpamp.exe
+ 2004-08-04 05:58 . 2008-04-13 18:31	2065792 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ntkrnlpa.exe
+ 2004-08-04 06:18 . 2008-04-13 19:24	2145280 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ntkrnlmp.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	1703936 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\netshell.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	1737856 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\mtxparhd.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	1737856 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\mtxparhd.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	1104896 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msxml3.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	1428992 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msvidctl.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	1384479 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msvbvm60.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	2479616 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msoeres.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-13 16:23	2479616 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msoeres.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	1314816 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msoe.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:11 . 2007-04-02 18:42	1327320 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msnsusii.exe
+ 2011-05-23 22:11 . 2007-04-02 18:42	5080576 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msnmsgs.msi
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	1695232 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msmsgs.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-03-25 04:50	1516568 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msjet40.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	2843136 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msi.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	3066880 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\mshtml.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	3166208 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msgr3en.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	3166208 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msgr3en.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	3558912 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\moviemk.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	1872896 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\mmcndmgr.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	1414656 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\mmc.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	1028096 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\mfc42.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	1028096 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\mfc42.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:11 . 2008-04-14 00:11	2061824 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\lhmstscx.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	1033728 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\explorer.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	1082368 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\esent.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	1082368 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\esent.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	2113536 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\dxdiagn.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	2113536 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\dxdiagn.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	1298432 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\dxdiag.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	1298432 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\dxdiag.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	1227264 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\dx8vb.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	1227264 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\dx8vb.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	1293824 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\dsound3d.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:10 . 2008-04-14 00:11	1504256 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\diskcopy.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	1054208 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\danim.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	1689088 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\d3d9.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	1689088 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\d3d9.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	1179648 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\d3d8.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	1179648 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\d3d8.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	1032192 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\conf.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:12	1032192 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\conf.exe
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	1267200 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\comsvcs.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	1358848 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\cimwin32.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	2091520 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\cdosys.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	1025024 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\browseui.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	1888992 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ati3duag.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	1888992 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ati3duag.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2004-08-04 07:56	1057760 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ati3d2ag.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	1057760 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ati3d2ag.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2008-04-14 00:11	1852928 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\acgenral.dll
+ 2010-03-18 17:16 . 2010-03-18 17:16	1663320 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\WPF\wpfgfx_v0400.dll
+ 2010-03-18 17:16 . 2010-03-18 17:16	1303896 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\WPF\WindowsBase.dll
+ 2010-03-18 17:16 . 2010-03-18 17:16	6346600 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\WPF\PresentationFramework.dll
+ 2010-03-18 17:16 . 2010-03-18 17:16	3545952 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\WPF\PresentationCore.dll
+ 2010-03-18 17:16 . 2010-03-18 17:16	2650464 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\WPF\NlsLexicons0009.dll
+ 2010-03-18 17:16 . 2010-03-18 17:16	4881752 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\WPF\NlsData0009.dll
+ 2010-03-18 17:16 . 2010-03-18 17:16	2199880 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\vbc.exe
+ 2010-03-18 17:16 . 2010-03-18 17:16	2207568 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\System.XML.dll
+ 2010-03-18 20:47 . 2010-03-18 20:47	1587064 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\System.Workflow.ComponentModel.dll
+ 2010-03-18 20:47 . 2010-03-18 20:47	1070960 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\System.Workflow.Activities.dll
+ 2010-03-18 17:16 . 2010-03-18 17:16	4982120 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\System.Windows.Forms.dll
+ 2010-03-18 17:16 . 2010-03-18 17:16	1711496 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\System.Windows.Forms.DataVisualization.dll
+ 2010-03-18 20:47 . 2010-03-18 20:47	1836904 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\System.Web.Extensions.dll
+ 2010-03-18 20:47 . 2010-03-18 20:47	5174608 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\System.Web.dll
+ 2010-03-18 20:47 . 2010-03-18 20:47	1697144 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\System.Web.DataVisualization.dll
+ 2010-03-18 17:16 . 2010-03-18 17:16	6067048 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\System.ServiceModel.dll
+ 2010-03-18 17:16 . 2010-03-18 17:16	1026936 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\System.Runtime.Serialization.dll
+ 2010-03-18 17:16 . 2010-03-18 17:16	3481928 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\System.dll
+ 2010-03-18 20:47 . 2010-03-18 20:47	5078360 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\System.Design.dll
+ 2010-03-18 17:16 . 2010-03-18 17:16	4464480 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\System.Data.Entity.dll
+ 2010-03-18 17:16 . 2010-03-18 17:16	2970968 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\System.Data.dll
+ 2010-03-18 17:16 . 2010-03-18 17:16	1339736 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\System.Core.dll
+ 2010-03-18 17:16 . 2010-03-18 17:16	1462648 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\System.Activities.Presentation.dll
+ 2010-03-18 17:16 . 2010-03-18 17:16	1199968 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\System.Activities.dll
+ 2010-03-18 20:26 . 2010-03-18 20:26	1163264 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\SetupCache\Client\netfx_core_x86.msi
+ 2010-03-18 17:16 . 2010-03-18 17:16	5196112 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\mscorlib.dll
+ 2010-03-18 17:16 . 2010-03-18 17:16	1141592 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\mscordacwks.dll
+ 2010-03-18 17:16 . 2010-03-18 17:16	2989456 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\Microsoft.VisualBasic.Activities.Compiler.dll
+ 2010-03-18 20:47 . 2010-03-18 20:47	1064816 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\Microsoft.Build.Tasks.v4.0.dll
+ 2010-03-18 20:47 . 2010-03-18 20:47	1327968 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\Microsoft.Build.dll
+ 2010-03-18 17:16 . 2010-03-18 17:16	1972552 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\csc.exe
+ 2010-03-18 17:16 . 2010-03-18 17:16	6730056 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\clr.dll
+ 2011-03-25 10:15 . 2011-03-25 10:15	5025792 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\System.Windows.Forms.dll
- 2008-07-25 16:17 . 2008-07-25 16:17	5025792 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\System.Windows.Forms.dll
- 2010-03-23 09:32 . 2010-03-23 09:32	5242880 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\System.Web.dll
+ 2010-09-22 13:44 . 2010-09-22 13:44	5242880 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\System.Web.dll
+ 2011-04-29 01:50 . 2011-04-29 01:50	3182592 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\System.dll
- 2010-03-23 09:32 . 2010-03-23 09:32	3182592 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\System.dll
+ 2011-07-07 09:18 . 2011-07-07 09:18	5912400 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\mscorwks.dll
+ 2011-07-07 09:18 . 2011-07-07 09:18	4550656 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\mscorlib.dll
+ 2011-07-08 17:59 . 2011-07-08 17:59	1265664 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.1.4322\System.Web.dll
- 2010-04-01 15:42 . 2010-04-01 15:42	1265664 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.1.4322\System.Web.dll
+ 2011-07-08 17:59 . 2011-07-08 17:59	1232896 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.1.4322\System.dll
- 2010-04-01 15:42 . 2010-04-01 15:42	1232896 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.1.4322\System.dll
+ 2011-07-07 16:02 . 2011-07-07 16:02	2514944 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.1.4322\mscorwks.dll
- 2010-03-31 18:50 . 2010-03-31 18:50	2514944 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.1.4322\mscorwks.dll
+ 2011-07-07 16:02 . 2011-07-07 16:02	2527232 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.1.4322\mscorsvr.dll
- 2010-03-31 18:50 . 2010-03-31 18:50	2527232 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.1.4322\mscorsvr.dll
+ 2011-07-08 17:59 . 2011-07-08 17:59	2142208 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.1.4322\mscorlib.dll
- 2010-04-01 15:42 . 2010-04-01 15:42	2142208 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.1.4322\mscorlib.dll
+ 2011-10-23 16:30 . 2011-10-23 16:30	1303896 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\WindowsBase\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\WindowsBase.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:25 . 2011-10-25 20:25	1441648 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\VsDebugPresentationPackage\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\VsDebugPresentationPackage.dll
+ 2011-10-23 16:29 . 2011-10-23 16:29	3481928 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.dll
+ 2011-10-23 16:29 . 2011-10-23 16:29	2207568 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Xml\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.XML.dll
+ 2011-10-23 16:38 . 2011-10-23 16:38	1587064 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Workflow.ComponentModel\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.Workflow.ComponentModel.dll
+ 2011-10-23 16:38 . 2011-10-23 16:38	1070960 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Workflow.Activities\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.Workflow.Activities.dll
+ 2011-10-23 16:29 . 2011-10-23 16:29	4982120 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Windows.Forms\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Windows.Forms.dll
+ 2011-10-23 16:29 . 2011-10-23 16:29	1711496 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Windows.Forms.DataVisualization\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.Windows.Forms.DataVisualization.dll
+ 2011-10-23 16:38 . 2011-10-23 16:38	1836904 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Web.Extensions\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.Web.Extensions.dll
+ 2011-10-23 16:38 . 2011-10-23 16:38	1697144 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Web.DataVisualization\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.Web.DataVisualization.dll
+ 2011-10-23 16:29 . 2011-10-23 16:29	6067048 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.ServiceModel\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.ServiceModel.dll
+ 2011-10-23 16:29 . 2011-10-23 16:29	1026936 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Runtime.Serialization\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Runtime.Serialization.dll
+ 2011-10-23 16:38 . 2011-10-23 16:38	5078360 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Design\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Design.dll
+ 2011-10-23 16:29 . 2011-10-23 16:29	4464480 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Data.Entity\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Data.Entity.dll
+ 2011-10-23 16:29 . 2011-10-23 16:29	1339736 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Core\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Core.dll
+ 2011-10-23 16:29 . 2011-10-23 16:29	1199968 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Activities\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.Activities.dll
+ 2011-10-23 16:29 . 2011-10-23 16:29	1462648 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Activities.Presentation\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.Activities.Presentation.dll
+ 2011-10-23 16:30 . 2011-10-23 16:30	6346600 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\PresentationFramework\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\PresentationFramework.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:25 . 2011-10-25 20:25	1323368 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.XmlEditor\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.XmlEditor.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:25 . 2011-10-25 20:25	4692840 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VSDesigner\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VSDesigner.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:24 . 2011-10-25 20:24	2721144 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Xaml\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Xaml.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:25 . 2011-10-25 20:25	1203056 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Web\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Web.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:30 . 2011-10-25 20:30	1039752 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Web.Application\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Web.Application.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:25 . 2011-10-25 20:25	1443720 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Shell.StartPage\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Shell.StartPage.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:31 . 2011-10-25 20:31	1278896 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.QualityTools.TestCaseManagement\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.QualityTools.TestCaseManagement.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:27 . 2011-10-25 20:27	1023408 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Project.VisualC.VCProjectEngine\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Project.VisualC.VCProjectEngine.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:25 . 2011-10-25 20:25	1716624 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Platform.VSEditor\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Platform.VSEditor.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:23 . 2011-10-25 20:23	1053088 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Modeling.Sdk.Diagrams.10.0\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Modeling.Sdk.Diagrams.10.0.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:26 . 2011-10-25 20:26	1359792 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Modeling.ArtifactMapper.VSHost\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Modeling.ArtifactMapper.VSHost.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:26 . 2011-10-25 20:26	1400224 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.EnterpriseTools.TypeSystem\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.EnterpriseTools.TypeSystem.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:25 . 2011-10-25 20:25	2704760 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Editors\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Editors.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:30 . 2011-10-25 20:30	1908640 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.CSharp.Services.Language\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.CSharp.Services.Language.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:31 . 2011-10-25 20:31	4435872 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.TeamFoundation.VersionControl.Controls\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.TeamFoundation.VersionControl.Controls.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:31 . 2011-10-25 20:31	1349520 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.TeamFoundation.Build.Controls\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.TeamFoundation.Build.Controls.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:33 . 2011-10-25 20:33	5643120 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.Data.Schema.Sql\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.Data.Schema.Sql.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:32 . 2011-10-25 20:32	1791368 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.Data.Schema.ScriptDom.Sql\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.Data.Schema.ScriptDom.Sql.dll
+ 2011-10-23 16:38 . 2011-10-23 16:38	1327968 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.Build\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.Build.dll
+ 2011-10-23 16:38 . 2011-10-23 16:38	1064816 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.Build.Tasks.v4.0\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.Build.Tasks.v4.0.dll
+ 2011-10-23 16:38 . 2011-10-23 16:38	5174608 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_32\System.Web\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Web.dll
+ 2011-10-23 16:29 . 2011-10-23 16:29	2970968 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_32\System.Data\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Data.dll
+ 2011-10-23 16:29 . 2011-10-23 16:29	3545952 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_32\PresentationCore\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\PresentationCore.dll
+ 2011-10-23 16:29 . 2011-10-23 16:29	5196112 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_32\mscorlib\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\mscorlib.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:32 . 2011-10-25 20:32	1709904 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_32\mscorcfg\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\mscorcfg.dll
+ 2011-10-23 16:29 . 2011-10-23 16:29	2989456 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_32\Microsoft.VisualBasic.Activities.Compiler\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualBasic.Activities.Compiler.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:16 . 2011-10-25 20:16	1596336 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_32\Microsoft.TeamFoundation.WorkItemTracking.Client.Cache\v4.0_10.4.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.TeamFoundation.WorkItemTracking.Client.Cache.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:11 . 2011-10-25 21:11	1366016 c:\windows\Installer\f6a7c42.msi
+ 2011-10-25 21:10 . 2011-10-25 21:10	1725952 c:\windows\Installer\f6a7c3d.msi
+ 2011-10-25 21:10 . 2011-10-25 21:10	1366528 c:\windows\Installer\f6a7c37.msi
+ 2011-10-25 21:08 . 2011-10-25 21:08	1861120 c:\windows\Installer\f6a7c16.msi
+ 2011-10-25 21:04 . 2011-10-25 21:04	1372160 c:\windows\Installer\f6a7c0b.msi
+ 2011-10-25 21:04 . 2011-10-25 21:04	1607680 c:\windows\Installer\f6a7c04.msi
+ 2011-10-25 20:53 . 2011-10-25 20:53	1187328 c:\windows\Installer\f6a7bdb.msi
+ 2011-10-25 20:49 . 2011-10-25 20:49	1745408 c:\windows\Installer\f6a7b87.msi
+ 2011-10-25 20:44 . 2011-10-25 20:44	1683968 c:\windows\Installer\f6a7b82.msi
+ 2011-10-25 20:44 . 2011-10-25 20:44	1266176 c:\windows\Installer\f6a7b56.msi
+ 2011-10-25 20:37 . 2011-10-25 20:37	8035840 c:\windows\Installer\f6a7b44.msi
+ 2011-10-23 16:30 . 2011-10-23 16:30	1160192 c:\windows\Installer\442f77e.msi
+ 2011-05-02 04:06 . 2011-05-02 04:06	2705920 c:\windows\Installer\36ac668.msp
+ 2010-09-23 11:39 . 2010-09-23 11:39	4265472 c:\windows\Installer\36ac65a.msp
+ 2011-10-21 13:48 . 2010-05-06 10:41	1209344 c:\windows\ie8updates\KB2586448-IE8\urlmon.dll
+ 2011-10-21 13:48 . 2010-05-06 10:41	5950976 c:\windows\ie8updates\KB2586448-IE8\mshtml.dll
+ 2011-10-21 13:48 . 2010-05-06 10:41	1985536 c:\windows\ie8updates\KB2586448-IE8\iertutil.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:12	1033728 c:\windows\explorer.exe
+ 2011-05-23 21:48 . 2010-12-09 13:38	2192768 c:\windows\Driver Cache\i386\ntoskrnl.exe
+ 2011-05-23 21:48 . 2010-12-09 13:07	2027008 c:\windows\Driver Cache\i386\ntkrpamp.exe
+ 2009-02-07 23:02 . 2010-12-09 13:07	2069376 c:\windows\Driver Cache\i386\ntkrnlpa.exe
+ 2011-05-23 21:48 . 2010-12-09 13:42	2148864 c:\windows\Driver Cache\i386\ntkrnlmp.exe
+ 2011-10-21 13:19 . 2011-10-21 13:19	1966080 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages1_v1.1.4322\System\1.0.5000.0__b77a5c561934e089_72b61664\System.dll
+ 2011-10-21 13:23 . 2011-10-21 13:23	4792320 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages1_v1.1.4322\System\1.0.5000.0__b77a5c561934e089_5b288eb8\System.dll
+ 2011-10-21 13:24 . 2011-10-21 13:24	5513216 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages1_v1.1.4322\System.Xml\1.0.5000.0__b77a5c561934e089_7b1d24dc\System.Xml.dll
+ 2011-10-21 13:21 . 2011-10-21 13:21	2088960 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages1_v1.1.4322\System.Xml\1.0.5000.0__b77a5c561934e089_2b1620ab\System.Xml.dll
+ 2011-10-21 13:23 . 2011-10-21 13:23	7884800 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages1_v1.1.4322\System.Windows.Forms\1.0.5000.0__b77a5c561934e089_e9927a59\System.Windows.Forms.dll
+ 2011-10-21 13:19 . 2011-10-21 13:19	3018752 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages1_v1.1.4322\System.Windows.Forms\1.0.5000.0__b77a5c561934e089_3f12f778\System.Windows.Forms.dll
+ 2011-10-21 13:24 . 2011-10-21 13:24	2244608 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages1_v1.1.4322\System.Drawing\1.0.5000.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a_a039fcc7\System.Drawing.dll
+ 2011-10-21 13:22 . 2011-10-21 13:22	1470464 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages1_v1.1.4322\System.Design\1.0.5000.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a_78b0a33e\System.Design.dll
+ 2011-10-21 13:24 . 2011-10-21 13:24	3395584 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages1_v1.1.4322\System.Design\1.0.5000.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a_1833dfe8\System.Design.dll
+ 2011-10-21 13:24 . 2011-10-21 13:24	8908800 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages1_v1.1.4322\mscorlib\1.0.5000.0__b77a5c561934e089_8f045447\mscorlib.dll
+ 2011-10-21 13:22 . 2011-10-21 13:22	3391488 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages1_v1.1.4322\mscorlib\1.0.5000.0__b77a5c561934e089_14a6cf59\mscorlib.dll
+ 2011-10-23 16:32 . 2011-10-23 16:32	3779072 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\WindowsBase\d17606e813f01376bd0def23726ecc62\WindowsBase.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 22:41 . 2011-10-25 22:41	3981824 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\VsDebugPresentation#\563e7b3e2faafe5b35942bd934f5117c\VsDebugPresentationPackage.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-23 18:11 . 2011-10-23 18:11	1055744 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\UIAutomationClients#\5904383f7c86f1374a14198872dfa7d8\UIAutomationClientsideProviders.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-23 16:31 . 2011-10-23 16:31	9000960 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System\964da027ebca3b263a05cadb8eaa20a3\System.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-23 16:34 . 2011-10-23 16:34	5571584 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Xml\e997d0200c25f7db6bd32313d50b729d\System.Xml.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-23 18:00 . 2011-10-23 18:00	1776640 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Xaml\035910922f160d304fb834aae41f45a6\System.Xaml.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-23 18:11 . 2011-10-23 18:11	1203712 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.WorkflowServ#\ad9facc364268611cc4ca65f77caeddd\System.WorkflowServices.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-23 18:10 . 2011-10-23 18:10	1956352 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Workflow.Run#\be049b8fe1bf23daab7e76159a7e00dd\System.Workflow.Runtime.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-23 18:10 . 2011-10-23 18:10	4428800 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Workflow.Com#\467bcaca5f4d2914922f62772ea4ea7d\System.Workflow.ComponentModel.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-23 18:10 . 2011-10-23 18:10	2839552 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Workflow.Act#\544e73a3f3f2daea050f03e4c94e9a6d\System.Workflow.Activities.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-23 18:10 . 2011-10-23 18:10	4496384 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Windows.Form#\9cf13572472dc2efe8f3b7c2ab6198d3\System.Windows.Forms.DataVisualization.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-23 18:04 . 2011-10-23 18:04	1864704 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Web.Services\149f2dcb9c9706e592d1980a945850c2\System.Web.Services.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-23 18:10 . 2011-10-23 18:10	2324992 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Web.Mobile\c7b1290bb35d3e3c53d20e5928c9fa73\System.Web.Mobile.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-23 18:09 . 2011-10-23 18:09	3078144 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Web.Extensio#\0f643b7bd4525c3165733f6988bdbfe2\System.Web.Extensions.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-23 18:09 . 2011-10-23 18:09	4429312 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Web.DataVisu#\9df99ed350ef0a43fbcc1b9e586f1c7f\System.Web.DataVisualization.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-23 18:09 . 2011-10-23 18:09	1992192 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Speech\61a931da70f8078539a51cef3888d02d\System.Speech.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-23 18:09 . 2011-10-23 18:09	1127424 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.ServiceModel#\dbf07cb14b4dcc210cdf8b5d90a12a56\System.ServiceModel.Discovery.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-23 18:09 . 2011-10-23 18:09	1388032 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.ServiceModel#\52481fccddb053768631c640d5059d4b\System.ServiceModel.Activities.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-23 18:08 . 2011-10-23 18:08	1046528 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.ServiceModel#\51c60db370e050d9cdcac17060aaac53\System.ServiceModel.Web.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-23 18:04 . 2011-10-23 18:04	2625024 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Runtime.Seri#\e9f8a45b1063d6c6a62718c88a5623d1\System.Runtime.Serialization.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-23 18:04 . 2011-10-23 18:04	1011200 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Runtime.Dura#\f3989d3e9cb8904e4edf23ede5adb6c1\System.Runtime.DurableInstancing.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-23 18:05 . 2011-10-23 18:05	1047040 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Printing\eb9369fc9393d29afe51e45cb49aa4be\System.Printing.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-23 18:09 . 2011-10-23 18:09	1159168 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Management\6a6f4be744ed5bc5273cbcf0fcf303e3\System.Management.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-23 18:08 . 2011-10-23 18:08	1065984 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.IdentityModel\9eac876f58a3ebca8878b8654efdc817\System.IdentityModel.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-23 16:33 . 2011-10-23 16:33	1651200 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Drawing\dd57bc19f5807c6dbe8f88d4a23277f6\System.Drawing.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-23 18:04 . 2011-10-23 18:04	1151488 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.DirectorySer#\5166bf93ac5239837c9c92b58d183ea6\System.DirectoryServices.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-23 18:00 . 2011-10-23 18:00	1872384 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Deployment\90fd7fc9fbf5f4eed9135996b515a38a\System.Deployment.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-23 16:32 . 2011-10-23 16:32	6754816 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Data\92cccedc7cda413ff6fc6492cb256b58\System.Data.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-23 16:34 . 2011-10-23 16:34	2538496 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Data.SqlXml\1fdd0961d8d07ef4d1fcaf30f0050c0a\System.Data.SqlXml.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-23 18:08 . 2011-10-23 18:08	2008576 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Data.Services\62f067f8572551df931b3ee6493383d7\System.Data.Services.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-23 18:09 . 2011-10-23 18:09	1332736 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Data.Service#\685c7df1332a74aaa899f2bdb3beabc3\System.Data.Services.Client.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-23 18:04 . 2011-10-23 18:04	1183744 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Data.OracleC#\db33744fb49e77c7233adb50f07fe62a\System.Data.OracleClient.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-23 16:33 . 2011-10-23 16:33	2499072 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Data.Linq\87a713cee613d08ee04ae9483a9d4716\System.Data.Linq.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-23 18:07 . 2011-10-23 18:07	1398272 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Data.Entity.#\7bab044e648dfea461b73dc898150539\System.Data.Entity.Design.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-23 16:32 . 2011-10-23 16:32	7025664 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Core\713647b987b140a17e3c4ffe4c721f85\System.Core.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-23 18:05 . 2011-10-23 18:05	4103168 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Activities\931ad0783c03deb967760d5c2387274a\System.Activities.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-23 18:05 . 2011-10-23 18:05	3691520 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Activities.P#\a57e34a36f38a007aa24f1bd07a167ab\System.Activities.Presentation.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-23 18:05 . 2011-10-23 18:05	1506304 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Activities.C#\607df7a11c3334146664bc74130bc38f\System.Activities.Core.Presentation.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:32 . 2011-10-25 21:32	3001344 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\SecAnnotate\f10c89daae36b917117f369e3cc045c3\SecAnnotate.ni.exe
+ 2011-10-23 18:05 . 2011-10-23 18:05	2842624 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\ReachFramework\42f0e1a4e3081c50503d74ebc0540a60\ReachFramework.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-23 18:04 . 2011-10-23 18:04	1622528 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\PresentationUI\15578874ee1464dc6a3545d4be842e59\PresentationUI.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-23 18:04 . 2011-10-23 18:04	1467904 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\PresentationBuildTa#\d0e67f49781c157069bc3298454354bd\PresentationBuildTasks.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 22:40 . 2011-10-25 22:40	3270656 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.XmlEditor\de217eae26e43ee5ecff050b022cb001\Microsoft.XmlEditor.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 22:40 . 2011-10-25 22:40	1336832 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.Windows.D#\d6eef52f9c2701a4b73dc952bc39c294\Microsoft.Windows.Design.Platform.WPF.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 22:39 . 2011-10-25 22:39	2823680 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.Windows.D#\aa19df87d6185f0bdb9575748c3c5157\Microsoft.Windows.Design.Developer.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 22:40 . 2011-10-25 22:40	2849280 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.Windows.D#\9921df853fb59bd7fc1ffd026b2b0f61\Microsoft.Windows.Design.Platform.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:34 . 2011-10-25 21:34	1305088 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.Windows.D#\88e4fb28c70cd34884dc6a3c28bf0f70\Microsoft.Windows.Design.Interaction.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 22:40 . 2011-10-25 22:40	2540544 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.Windows.D#\72021ed55ebb18b2d6ad4ac793d649c0\Microsoft.Windows.Design.Markup.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 22:39 . 2011-10-25 22:39	1679360 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.Web.Desig#\780570596720cb40be95561366f7d6a5\Microsoft.Web.Design.Client.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:34 . 2011-10-25 21:34	1217024 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\fff21f8ec4d28f5584cff8a33c8c8caf\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Office.AddInProject.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:40 . 2011-10-25 21:40	3090432 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\fd6e51476d526ad8b9ab0e7e661ce4d8\Microsoft.VisualStudio.EnterpriseTools.TypeSystem.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 22:15 . 2011-10-25 22:15	1060352 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\f8d4e055ea73b143cc216ce0af161de0\Microsoft.VisualStudio.QualityTools.Vsip.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 22:14 . 2011-10-25 22:14	1292800 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\f89c430f1c88bec55b62a6eef9089693\Microsoft.VisualStudio.QualityTools.TMI.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 22:38 . 2011-10-25 22:38	1280512 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\eed0fbb7b2c8773dc16e3a16a23bc772\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Office.ProgrammingModel.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:39 . 2011-10-25 21:39	2629632 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\ecf7a89ffe1f3e71faf9714a6e73eb2e\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Editor.Implementation.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:41 . 2011-10-25 21:41	4103168 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\e45024478f953df3e2cfabeb20a49491\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Modeling.ArtifactMapper.VSHost.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 22:37 . 2011-10-25 22:37	2555392 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\e2d7df4cf2f4b60c73484c1b692535c5\Microsoft.VisualStudio.TeamFoundation.VersionControl.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 22:36 . 2011-10-25 22:36	1662464 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\e1ca3552aeff5cc8895b89610b40ae21\Microsoft.VisualStudio.TeamFoundation.TeamExplorer.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 22:37 . 2011-10-25 22:37	1462272 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\dff7e8a9bbb4100431a145ec1a5a4159\Microsoft.VisualStudio.TeamTest.TestGeneration.Cci.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:40 . 2011-10-25 21:40	2507776 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\dea638a5f07f825933662355cdcfc283\Microsoft.VisualStudio.EnterpriseTools.ClassDesigner.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 22:37 . 2011-10-25 22:37	1167360 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\d9bda71eddd4ddf5a0a4a16ad924b28f\Microsoft.VisualStudio.TestTools.TestGeneration.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 22:38 . 2011-10-25 22:38	2271232 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\d4ad95ff4d3151371508747b44a0ea58\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Web.Application.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 22:39 . 2011-10-25 22:39	6972928 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\d4442ab1ee4e8c27f82e44ebe3e31bff\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Xaml.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:39 . 2011-10-25 21:39	6881280 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\d0b6a645829276c74fbed28269d2cd86\Microsoft.VisualStudio.CSharp.Services.Language.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:54 . 2011-10-25 21:54	5496320 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\cd393a2ed6406d148430cee891415119\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Platform.VSEditor.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 22:38 . 2011-10-25 22:38	1872384 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\cbba105910e8c33f4d9e68fb50cb20ca\Microsoft.VisualStudio.VIL.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 22:05 . 2011-10-25 22:05	2811392 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\c92bd5acdf0d30f247605e8ab71b6b53\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Project.VisualC.VCProjectEngine.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:40 . 2011-10-25 21:40	1420800 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\c0d7b2ba9b13b415f47eefdf5e66bdb6\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Modeling.Diagrams.GraphObject.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:41 . 2011-10-25 21:41	2872320 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\b834b63a6026d7e2e4804ac533b1095f\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Modeling.Sdk.Diagrams.10.0.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:55 . 2011-10-25 21:55	2322432 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\b543df315590db31a11aa76405e02ab9\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Platform.WindowManagement.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 22:18 . 2011-10-25 22:18	1579008 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\b36d37fb2df1522cb1d65c046dc8e283\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Shell.StartPage.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 22:34 . 2011-10-25 22:34	1240576 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\a29c2e0c001b4c41dae7c8b44df6db23\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Silverlight.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:40 . 2011-10-25 21:40	5988352 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\a045bc6d5cd0173c72c1348f881b6769\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Editors.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 22:38 . 2011-10-25 22:38	1197568 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\988a6ac0c713ec1e474d47cefa089837\Microsoft.VisualStudio.VIL.Host.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 22:10 . 2011-10-25 22:10	4023808 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\96eb841dfaaf2455b90b714ba37e4910\Microsoft.VisualStudio.QualityTools.TestCaseManagement.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 22:17 . 2011-10-25 22:17	1455616 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\870d7b652ebf79cd51363cc869cd8186\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Shell.Design.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:39 . 2011-10-25 21:39	1808896 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\79d608171340b04b20b2aa00d2310ad9\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Design.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 22:38 . 2011-10-25 22:38	2802688 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\6d1706272bbc91e5eefa50a52f5d38c4\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Web.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:41 . 2011-10-25 21:41	2689024 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\6257192d494ac62067daddd4ba183cb2\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Shell.10.0.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 22:09 . 2011-10-25 22:09	1233920 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\62372a602f124d6fae40f4e7fa153749\Microsoft.VisualStudio.QualityTools.ExecutionCommon.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 22:37 . 2011-10-25 22:37	1235968 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\607d0a850c53449944d70a62cb5d3473\Microsoft.VisualStudio.TeamFoundation.WorkItemTracking.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 22:39 . 2011-10-25 22:39	1312256 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\5bea99f6638777c2407b8c5bbeac48e6\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Windows.Forms.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:41 . 2011-10-25 21:41	2266624 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\57f2fa833f13e40a4904d9ee3e8f6fae\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Modeling.Sdk.10.0.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:41 . 2011-10-25 21:41	1167872 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\44c62f49893e459dd2bd1018e3eeb9cc\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Modeling.Sdk.Shell.10.0.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 22:18 . 2011-10-25 22:18	1286144 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\424fa237fbded6ccf1d5c8c4d9c4d1b3\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Shell.ViewManager.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:39 . 2011-10-25 21:39	1150464 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\421c68e1f509e685727458545625a49e\Microsoft.VisualStudio.CommonIDE.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 22:09 . 2011-10-25 22:09	1400320 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\4032f67f52793c02417721f79cd44204\Microsoft.VisualStudio.QualityTools.Resource.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:40 . 2011-10-25 21:40	1199104 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\2e57b3a7466bee9153373a6425ed7a32\Microsoft.VisualStudio.EnterpriseTools.Shell.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:41 . 2011-10-25 21:41	1418240 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\2ca98022bffa32208c104e5e8e346a92\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Modeling.Sdk.Diagrams.GraphObject.10.0.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:32 . 2011-10-25 21:32	1288192 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\286371f0b5729ad4a9b5762b9d2a252e\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Debugger.PdtDebug.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 22:06 . 2011-10-25 22:06	3015168 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\22d22e6be4a76773ecfe707bfb21e877\Microsoft.VisualStudio.QualityTools.Common.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:40 . 2011-10-25 21:40	2083328 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\225d3d9ce7e483a3734d199478c9df86\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Modeling.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 22:38 . 2011-10-25 22:38	1049088 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\1af7f5864a5217caf1b4d63f964b3651\Microsoft.VisualStudio.VisualBasic.LanguageService.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 22:18 . 2011-10-25 22:18	1846272 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\0f3aed22fd3eaf5eea76d8b619d717e8\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Shell.UI.Internal.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:40 . 2011-10-25 21:40	1883136 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\0d07be3bb704b1a82e2675610ff7f1a0\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Modeling.Diagrams.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:40 . 2011-10-25 21:40	1030144 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\0bae27863ad2a48d4e666671f7d9d950\Microsoft.VisualStudio.VirtualTreeGrid.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:55 . 2011-10-25 21:55	1357312 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\05da4055a88590f51653c5e0bf8acc23\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Project.Contracts.Implementation.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:41 . 2011-10-25 21:41	1361408 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\0575b75f9bd865de5e87cd9cfd5ec489\Microsoft.VisualStudio.ExtensionManager.Implementation.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 22:38 . 2011-10-25 22:38	2014208 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\013276a4ae722d4fec66f647bba11d42\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Office.Designer.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-23 18:01 . 2011-10-23 18:01	1819648 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.VisualBas#\e8ab3b63bade82c3522613f2b1240c0d\Microsoft.VisualBasic.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:38 . 2011-10-25 21:38	1135104 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.VisualBas#\c449c09a7181894b70e2eba55121cd35\Microsoft.VisualBasic.Compatibility.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:38 . 2011-10-25 21:38	1373184 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.VisualBas#\6f4fa4439524c0e0ca1530ead3ad3a7b\Microsoft.VisualBasic.Editor.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-23 18:01 . 2011-10-23 18:01	1167872 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.VisualBas#\2eef2f34c0295f1fe5d6d4441f9e790b\Microsoft.VisualBasic.Activities.Compiler.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:38 . 2011-10-25 21:38	1661952 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.VisualBas#\16e94bcf8c5faae10186c1695fb3fc52\Microsoft.VisualBasic.LanguageService.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-23 18:01 . 2011-10-23 18:01	1079808 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.Transacti#\9952f66fc592ffc21b024803c8c955fd\Microsoft.Transactions.Bridge.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:37 . 2011-10-25 21:37	1242112 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.TeamFound#\f3ca1b367e1a74ea5aae56a44a4c0f74\Microsoft.TeamFoundation.Common.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:33 . 2011-10-25 21:33	1813504 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.TeamFound#\f22e8a1abecec50df34261cdac2b37fc\Microsoft.TeamFoundation.OfficeIntegration.Excel.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:38 . 2011-10-25 21:38	2127360 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.TeamFound#\d5172b38e1abec7597ed23c3c9dac58a\Microsoft.TeamFoundation.WorkItemTracking.Client.DataStore.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:37 . 2011-10-25 21:37	2098688 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.TeamFound#\cffef38c32f96c27cb2de1a6d0163637\Microsoft.TeamFoundation.VersionControl.Client.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:37 . 2011-10-25 21:37	3259392 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.TeamFound#\c1fbdb9cd9e65864edff1b22bb47a289\Microsoft.TeamFoundation.Build.Workflow.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:38 . 2011-10-25 21:38	3070976 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.TeamFound#\bcf3f25b69df9aef0a732f194bc25fb1\Microsoft.TeamFoundation.WorkItemTracking.Controls.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:38 . 2011-10-25 21:38	9253376 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.TeamFound#\a1eddb3458dc03d26dcd1657f7e95bc0\Microsoft.TeamFoundation.VersionControl.Controls.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:36 . 2011-10-25 21:36	1495552 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.TeamFound#\7e51e33ee2928babf331c6f651a6ee37\Microsoft.TeamFoundation.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:37 . 2011-10-25 21:37	4054528 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.TeamFound#\66b589e57f332cd6032cdf9f6b129204\Microsoft.TeamFoundation.Client.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:37 . 2011-10-25 21:37	1278464 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.TeamFound#\5dc802f628942b445a0cc7c6a09459de\Microsoft.TeamFoundation.Lab.Workflow.Activities.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:38 . 2011-10-25 21:38	2260480 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.TeamFound#\513c4b6897c9132c14b78add59c14c39\Microsoft.TeamFoundation.WorkItemTracking.Client.Cache.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:38 . 2011-10-25 21:38	2067456 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.TeamFound#\49ada71f85ded7b67f6f70d396cf9885\Microsoft.TeamFoundation.WorkItemTracking.Client.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:37 . 2011-10-25 21:37	2082304 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.TeamFound#\2f7f5304a478b4d56d64aec085b15a00\Microsoft.TeamFoundation.TestManagement.Client.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:37 . 2011-10-25 21:37	1037312 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.TeamFound#\19d14129cb1c1033ac381650f8ec53cf\Microsoft.TeamFoundation.OfficeIntegration.Common.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:36 . 2011-10-25 21:36	1408512 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.TeamFound#\0e64bb68fcf9250c63d74a06919a88d6\Microsoft.TeamFoundation.Build.Client.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:37 . 2011-10-25 21:37	1685504 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.TeamFound#\0b4706ad52ec62066a2e6c4342ad8f55\Microsoft.TeamFoundation.Controls.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:37 . 2011-10-25 21:37	2535424 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.TeamFound#\080721c46736a2421794d8644048dddc\Microsoft.TeamFoundation.Build.Controls.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:36 . 2011-10-25 21:36	1114112 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.Office.To#\627efa7eff22de63b16e1c84f462d846\Microsoft.Office.Tools.Word.Implementation.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:36 . 2011-10-25 21:36	1546240 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.Office.To#\1b5fea245b3479c6bdc285699c8de2c7\Microsoft.Office.Tools.Excel.Implementation.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:33 . 2011-10-25 21:33	2084864 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.Msagl\907242a9c382775c7b8abbf4b5460ee5\Microsoft.Msagl.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-23 18:09 . 2011-10-23 18:09	2441728 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.JScript\08b2c2639708ab20748653185d6b67be\Microsoft.JScript.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:36 . 2011-10-25 21:36	2456064 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.JScript.A#\069b68523c6df989c0775e167825e156\Microsoft.JScript.AuthoringServices.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:33 . 2011-10-25 21:33	3760640 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.Expressio#\f9dddef9b8890be9342001f37523631b\Microsoft.Expression.DesignModel.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:33 . 2011-10-25 21:33	1912320 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.Expressio#\bc5e1a2223cbe2a7d3ae01ec5d7eaaa5\Microsoft.Expression.Platform.WPF.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:36 . 2011-10-25 21:36	1606144 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.Data.Sche#\ee87dcada0cf7f1f83a6db5b1895a23e\Microsoft.Data.Schema.Tools.Sql.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:36 . 2011-10-25 21:36	1404928 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.Data.Sche#\9ce077c742b7c37a714b3a6f6f5a6dc7\Microsoft.Data.Schema.Tools.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:35 . 2011-10-25 21:35	1328640 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.Data.Sche#\5980239fd7d9941268577988ee721f8d\Microsoft.Data.Schema.Generators.Sql.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:34 . 2011-10-25 21:34	2666496 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.Data.Sche#\3e1e9f7b4c12c842b89f57d806bf33b2\Microsoft.Data.Schema.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-23 16:33 . 2011-10-23 16:33	1612288 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.CSharp\05503f37aef5261d80ccca19f8078679\Microsoft.CSharp.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-23 18:00 . 2011-10-23 18:00	4226560 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.Build\3bfb841477d28ca866b91211f50199bb\Microsoft.Build.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-23 18:00 . 2011-10-23 18:00	2850816 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.Build.Tas#\8973265600edd2135ecf5e369a087dfb\Microsoft.Build.Tasks.v4.0.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-23 18:00 . 2011-10-23 18:00	1914368 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.Build.Eng#\7cfd4a64a95807ee7cb6ae50cfabd93c\Microsoft.Build.Engine.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:30 . 2011-10-25 21:30	4822528 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\FSharp.Core\344a02acd3e70515fa0eb9c4d82de131\FSharp.Core.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:32 . 2011-10-25 21:32	2689536 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\aspnet_merge\3734b3b37f5c6cdd8b8d64c508dd9d79\aspnet_merge.ni.exe
+ 2011-10-21 13:43 . 2011-10-21 13:43	3325440 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\WindowsBase\1adc4ae51a5ac63e896a1402749ca495\WindowsBase.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-21 14:01 . 2011-10-21 14:01	1049600 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\UIAutomationClients#\55d4813580b1e5d268ff0564942cee9c\UIAutomationClientsideProviders.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-21 13:41 . 2011-10-21 13:41	7950848 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System\af39f6e644af02873b9bae319f2bfb13\System.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-21 13:42 . 2011-10-21 13:42	5450752 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Xml\70cacc44f0b4257f6037eda7a59a0aeb\System.Xml.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-21 14:10 . 2011-10-21 14:10	1356288 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.WorkflowServ#\17902fdb0e0d3bc8b49bce693415fe7e\System.WorkflowServices.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-21 14:10 . 2011-10-21 14:10	1908224 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Workflow.Run#\f72c5f649951b0403e62bfab6c453e6f\System.Workflow.Runtime.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-21 14:10 . 2011-10-21 14:10	4514304 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Workflow.Com#\0aa4f4174204c93cc5181df4a6b2fb09\System.Workflow.ComponentModel.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-21 14:10 . 2011-10-21 14:10	2992640 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Workflow.Act#\921629dc69a5a895101097c88ae67897\System.Workflow.Activities.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-21 13:50 . 2011-10-21 13:50	1840640 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Web.Services\6303e256d2ac0843c3e4c24172c90544\System.Web.Services.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:30 . 2011-10-25 21:30	1332224 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Web.Mvc\8ec009f81391f03dad8c10c55bcbe5f7\System.Web.Mvc.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-21 14:09 . 2011-10-21 14:09	2209280 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Web.Mobile\f5dac0448a1dbe2687a5df92904d6274\System.Web.Mobile.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-21 14:09 . 2011-10-21 14:09	2405376 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Web.Extensio#\ccaf6bdd256a9b5079fedadcc8993327\System.Web.Extensions.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-21 14:01 . 2011-10-21 14:01	1917952 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Speech\10d7daa3d1e62a0e40587cdc707be93f\System.Speech.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-21 14:09 . 2011-10-21 14:09	1706496 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.ServiceModel#\9ec7da53380a754b4ad97709df0dd7e7\System.ServiceModel.Web.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-21 14:03 . 2011-10-21 14:03	2345472 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Runtime.Seri#\afd6134c090faf8c29cd64d4835142b2\System.Runtime.Serialization.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-21 13:49 . 2011-10-21 13:49	1035776 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Printing\0f8e14bfdb27645fb1a92ce26f9bf521\System.Printing.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-21 14:03 . 2011-10-21 14:03	1070080 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.IdentityModel\d14065ede44df8e9b5d6b60c5ddccc69\System.IdentityModel.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-21 13:45 . 2011-10-21 13:45	1587200 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Drawing\c10bea3c4bb7ef654651141bf9419090\System.Drawing.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-21 13:49 . 2011-10-21 13:49	1116672 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.DirectorySer#\91cd88a803768151c6262853d3454ba7\System.DirectoryServices.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-21 13:45 . 2011-10-21 13:45	1801216 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Deployment\cc5ac99e8af2738e85cda5525fdd944f\System.Deployment.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-21 13:50 . 2011-10-21 13:50	6616576 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Data\ec323cf1df697cc0a45f67de685db90c\System.Data.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-21 13:43 . 2011-10-21 13:43	2510336 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Data.SqlXml\ef748704f543a8791e23387652d34dfb\System.Data.SqlXml.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-21 14:09 . 2011-10-21 14:09	1328128 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Data.Services\541142d8742e6e88f1e729fafee04e71\System.Data.Services.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-21 13:51 . 2011-10-21 13:51	1115136 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Data.OracleC#\5d5aa4b926ae422607ea833d934665c2\System.Data.OracleClient.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-21 14:01 . 2011-10-21 14:01	2516480 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Data.Linq\d96a94076acb8e0c5a96a1b2de4b3a7a\System.Data.Linq.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-21 14:08 . 2011-10-21 14:08	9924096 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Data.Entity\b70adfee3b5ed7e0688d13f24cbec556\System.Data.Entity.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-21 14:00 . 2011-10-21 14:00	2295296 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Core\d507b9e0e50e453793ee5e01c07a5485\System.Core.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-21 13:49 . 2011-10-21 13:49	2128896 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\ReachFramework\714e9504255565bd9076fe13628e104a\ReachFramework.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-21 13:49 . 2011-10-21 13:49	1657856 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\PresentationUI\7dc6ee14234b0686182ced75f7dae990\PresentationUI.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-21 13:42 . 2011-10-21 13:42	1451008 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\PresentationBuildTa#\b42ad515bb20ec1f1250c040371c6730\PresentationBuildTasks.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-21 14:07 . 2011-10-21 14:07	1873920 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\aef45559a1345753a3989d4b1a22f477\Microsoft.VisualStudio.CommonIDE.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:29 . 2011-10-25 21:29	1301504 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\50e6ba25e8216c9738c5af2ac2bc6006\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Applications.Adapter.v9.0.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:28 . 2011-10-25 21:28	1873920 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\0b787353eed5971ccc539ca4ddf700c5\Microsoft.VisualStudio.CommonIDE.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-21 14:07 . 2011-10-21 14:07	1712128 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.VisualBas#\24331b719aa25ac2b21099e32232840c\Microsoft.VisualBasic.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-21 14:04 . 2011-10-21 14:04	1093120 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.Transacti#\ce1ecd602ca089eb13a9b428dc7f0449\Microsoft.Transactions.Bridge.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:23 . 2011-10-25 21:23	2177024 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.TeamFound#\cd2aa526e3ed8193b074aaa5c42fc9a1\Microsoft.TeamFoundation.TestManagement.Client.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:15 . 2011-10-25 21:15	1575424 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.SqlServer#\fd78576624f3d2aeb4d6feee60d290fa\Microsoft.SqlServer.SqlEnum.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-21 14:05 . 2011-10-21 14:05	6451712 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.SqlServer#\f16ae6f249ab8b2f2b9956f2ae0aec1b\Microsoft.SqlServer.Smo.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:13 . 2011-10-25 21:13	1390592 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.SqlServer#\cd9467aa1b931283758c9147afc1774e\Microsoft.SqlServer.Management.Sdk.Sfc.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-21 14:06 . 2011-10-21 14:06	3477504 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.SqlServer#\a074a9104273dbe17702ca9185d358d8\Microsoft.SqlServer.Replication.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-21 14:05 . 2011-10-21 14:05	1376256 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.SqlServer#\868916dcb09091c1f53e483d67b31d90\Microsoft.SqlServer.Management.Sdk.Sfc.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:28 . 2011-10-25 21:28	3476992 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.SqlServer#\7127888fe3fe65cbab345ab24cba3043\Microsoft.SqlServer.Replication.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:14 . 2011-10-25 21:14	6715392 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.SqlServer#\59b3294b6aefef84c631eaf81d388199\Microsoft.SqlServer.Smo.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-21 14:05 . 2011-10-21 14:05	1281536 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.SqlServer#\5460212c315e0792bba96a92b32a13fb\Microsoft.SqlServer.Dmf.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-21 14:05 . 2011-10-21 14:05	1506816 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.SqlServer#\4317bcb5a9e8058ae87d32ccf23959db\Microsoft.SqlServer.SqlEnum.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:27 . 2011-10-25 21:27	1282048 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.SqlServer#\2bcb641f36de2a65ff9a0114f06ba557\Microsoft.SqlServer.Dmf.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-21 14:06 . 2011-10-21 14:06	2332160 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.JScript\8ad32b72258899177c07dc5912b5b748\Microsoft.JScript.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:26 . 2011-10-25 21:26	1603584 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.DataTrans#\b7696af64eaae80d2c7807ca3d2e27d7\Microsoft.DataTransformationServices.Controls.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-21 14:04 . 2011-10-21 14:04	1603584 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.DataTrans#\8ba47547b18a32723bab00c4b1959ca2\Microsoft.DataTransformationServices.Controls.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-21 14:04 . 2011-10-21 14:04	1620992 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.Build.Tas#\50e7c5eb58c982dba7b21cd10a69b095\Microsoft.Build.Tasks.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-21 14:04 . 2011-10-21 14:04	1966080 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.Build.Tas#\415cef6abab5bb959f200f6c537bc289\Microsoft.Build.Tasks.v3.5.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-21 14:04 . 2011-10-21 14:04	1888768 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.Build.Eng#\eea7bcc8d356e3f2dcb4f36dfc1c6bc0\Microsoft.Build.Engine.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-21 14:04 . 2011-10-21 14:04	2950144 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.AnalysisS#\b07f9da45e5ec6788c30898c8eee4dcb\Microsoft.AnalysisServices.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:25 . 2011-10-25 21:25	5225984 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\FSharp.Core\9c7abc6f98f59cf70143402585582860\FSharp.Core.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:20 . 2011-10-25 21:20	2553856 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\aspnet_merge\265ce9451279638d651fbbae5ffcbc12\aspnet_merge.ni.exe
- 2011-05-24 11:56 . 2011-05-24 11:56	3182592 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System\2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.dll
+ 2011-10-21 13:38 . 2011-10-21 13:38	3182592 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System\2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.dll
- 2011-05-24 11:56 . 2011-05-24 11:56	2048000 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Xml\2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.XML.dll
+ 2011-10-21 13:38 . 2011-10-21 13:38	2048000 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Xml\2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.XML.dll
+ 2011-10-21 13:38 . 2011-10-21 13:38	5025792 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Windows.Forms\2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Windows.Forms.dll
- 2011-05-24 11:55 . 2011-05-24 11:55	5025792 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Windows.Forms\2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Windows.Forms.dll
+ 2011-10-21 12:55 . 2011-10-21 12:55	1277952 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Web.Extensions\3.5.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.Web.Extensions.dll
- 2011-05-24 10:58 . 2011-05-24 10:58	1277952 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Web.Extensions\3.5.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.Web.Extensions.dll
- 2011-05-24 11:55 . 2011-05-24 11:55	5062656 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Design\2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Design.dll
+ 2011-10-21 13:38 . 2011-10-21 13:38	5062656 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Design\2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Design.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:15 . 2011-10-25 20:15	4427776 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VSDesigner\9.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VSDesigner.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:30 . 2011-10-25 20:30	1322896 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.QualityTools.Common\10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.QualityTools.Common.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:15 . 2011-10-25 20:15	2879488 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Editors\9.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Editors.dll
- 2009-12-28 19:56 . 2009-12-28 19:56	2879488 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Editors\9.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Editors.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:31 . 2011-10-25 20:31	1212840 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.TeamFoundation.WorkItemTracking.Controls\10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.TeamFoundation.WorkItemTracking.Controls.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:16 . 2011-10-25 20:16	1482624 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.TeamFoundation.Client\10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.TeamFoundation.Client.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:08 . 2011-10-25 21:08	1140576 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.SqlServer.SqlEnum\10.0.0.0__89845dcd8080cc91\Microsoft.SqlServer.SqlEnum.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:08 . 2011-10-25 21:08	3045216 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.SqlServer.Smo\10.0.0.0__89845dcd8080cc91\Microsoft.SqlServer.Smo.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:11 . 2011-10-25 21:11	5617504 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.SqlServer.Management.SqlParser\10.0.0.0__89845dcd8080cc91\Microsoft.SqlServer.Management.SqlParser.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:25 . 2011-10-25 20:25	2127232 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.ReportViewer.WebForms\10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.ReportViewer.WebForms.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:25 . 2011-10-25 20:25	3875728 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.ReportViewer.DataVisualization\10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.ReportViewer.DataVisualization.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:25 . 2011-10-25 20:25	6388088 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.ReportViewer.Common\10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.ReportViewer.Common.dll
- 2011-05-24 11:54 . 2011-05-24 11:54	5242880 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_32\System.Web\2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Web.dll
+ 2011-10-21 13:38 . 2011-10-21 13:38	5242880 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_32\System.Web\2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Web.dll
+ 2011-10-21 13:38 . 2011-10-21 13:38	2933248 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_32\System.Data\2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Data.dll
- 2011-05-24 11:56 . 2011-05-24 11:56	2933248 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_32\System.Data\2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Data.dll
+ 2011-10-21 13:38 . 2011-10-21 13:38	4550656 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_32\mscorlib\2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\mscorlib.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:15 . 2011-10-25 20:15	1785856 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_32\mscorcfg\3.5.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\mscorcfg.dll
+ 2011-10-25 20:16 . 2011-10-25 20:16	1649584 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_32\Microsoft.TeamFoundation.WorkItemTracking.Client.Cache\10.2.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.TeamFoundation.WorkItemTracking.Client.Cache.dll
+ 2011-10-21 13:17 . 2011-10-21 13:17	1232896 c:\windows\assembly\GAC\System\1.0.5000.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.dll
- 2011-09-25 07:43 . 2011-09-25 07:43	1232896 c:\windows\assembly\GAC\System\1.0.5000.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.dll
- 2011-09-25 07:43 . 2011-09-25 07:43	1265664 c:\windows\assembly\GAC\System.Web\1.0.5000.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Web.dll
+ 2011-10-21 13:17 . 2011-10-21 13:17	1265664 c:\windows\assembly\GAC\System.Web\1.0.5000.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Web.dll
+ 2001-08-18 12:00 . 2008-04-14 00:11	1852928 c:\windows\AppPatch\acgenral.dll
+ 2011-05-24 11:45 . 2009-02-06 17:24	2180480 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB979683_0$\ntoskrnl.exe
+ 2011-05-24 11:45 . 2009-02-06 16:49	2015744 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB979683_0$\ntkrpamp.exe
+ 2011-05-24 11:45 . 2009-02-06 16:49	2057728 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB979683_0$\ntkrnlpa.exe
+ 2011-05-24 11:45 . 2009-02-06 17:22	2136064 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB979683_0$\ntkrnlmp.exe
+ 2011-05-24 07:39 . 2008-03-19 09:47	1845248 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB979559_0$\win32k.sys
+ 2011-05-24 07:31 . 2007-05-16 15:12	1314816 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB978542_0$\msoe.dll
- 2011-05-24 07:31 . 2007-05-16 15:12	1314816 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB978542$\msoe.dll
+ 2011-05-24 07:22 . 2008-05-07 05:18	1287680 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB975562_0$\quartz.dll
+ 2011-05-24 07:49 . 2004-08-04 07:56	3555328 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB975561_0$\moviemk.exe
- 2011-05-24 07:49 . 2004-08-04 07:56	3555328 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB975561$\moviemk.exe
+ 2011-05-24 07:44 . 2008-09-04 16:42	1106944 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB973687_0$\msxml3.dll
+ 2011-05-24 11:28 . 2006-06-22 05:06	1435648 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB969059_0$\query.dll
- 2011-05-24 11:28 . 2006-06-22 05:06	1435648 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB969059$\query.dll
+ 2011-05-24 07:37 . 2007-10-26 03:34	8460288 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB967715_0$\shell32.dll
+ 2011-05-24 08:02 . 2007-02-28 09:10	2180352 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB956572_0$\ntoskrnl.exe
+ 2011-05-24 08:02 . 2007-02-28 08:38	2015744 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB956572_0$\ntkrpamp.exe
+ 2011-05-24 08:02 . 2007-02-28 08:38	2057600 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB956572_0$\ntkrnlpa.exe
+ 2011-05-24 08:02 . 2007-02-28 09:08	2136064 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB956572_0$\ntkrnlmp.exe
+ 2011-05-24 07:12 . 2007-06-26 06:08	1104896 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB955069_0$\msxml3.dll
+ 2008-08-27 23:53 . 2004-08-04 07:56	1287680 c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB951698_0$\quartz.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	2897920 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\xpsp2res.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	1134592  c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\wuaueng.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	4256768 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\wmm2res.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2010-05-02 05:56	1850880 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\win32k.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2008-07-03 13:03	8460800 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\shell32.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2009-01-07 22:20	1497088 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\shdocvw.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	1580544 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\sfcfiles.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2009-07-17 16:27	1435648 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\query.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2010-02-05 18:40	1291264 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\quartz.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2005-07-26 04:39	1285120 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\ole32.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2003-10-06 18:16	1550043 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\nv4_mini.sys
+ 2011-10-20 20:14 . 2004-08-04 07:56	4274816 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\nv4_disp.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2010-02-16 13:19	2181376 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\ntoskrnl.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2010-02-16 12:39	2016768 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\ntkrpamp.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2010-02-16 12:39	2058368 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\ntkrnlpa.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2010-02-16 13:17	2137088 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\ntkrnlmp.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	1708032 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\netshell.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	1737856 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\mtxparhd.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	1236480 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\msxml3.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	1428480 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\msvidctl.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-02-24 01:42	1386496 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\msvbvm60.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:14 . 2009-06-09 15:06	1871872 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\mstscax.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	2479616 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\msoeres.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2010-01-29 15:08	1315840 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\msoe.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:14 . 2004-08-04 07:56	1667584 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\msmsgs.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:14 . 2004-08-04 07:56	1507356 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\msjet40.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	2804224 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\msi.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:14 . 2004-08-04 07:56	3003392 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\mshtml.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	3166208 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\msgr3en.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	3555328 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\moviemk.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	1192960 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\mmcndmgr.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	1024000 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\mfc42u.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	1028096 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\mfc42.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2007-06-13 10:23	1033216 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\explorer.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2005-10-20 22:20	1082368 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\esent.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	2113536 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\dxdiagn.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	1298432 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\dxdiag.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	1227264 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\dx8vb.dll
- 2006-07-07 12:46 . 2002-12-12 04:14	1294336 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\dsound3d.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	1294336 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\dsound3d.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2001-08-18 12:00	1501696 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\diskcopy.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	1053696 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\danim.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:14 . 2004-08-04 07:56	1689088 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\d3d9.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2004-08-04 07:56	1179648 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\d3d8.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	1032192 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\conf.exe
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2005-07-26 04:39	1267200 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\comsvcs.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	1352192 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\cimwin32.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2005-09-10 01:53	2067968 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\cdosys.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:12 . 2009-01-07 22:20	1022976 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\browseui.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2004-08-04 07:56	1888992 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\ati3duag.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:14 . 2004-08-04 07:56	1057760 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\ati3d2ag.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:11 . 2004-08-04 07:56	1852416 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\acgenral.dll
+ 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2010-08-26 03:36	10841088 c:\windows\system32\wmp.dll
- 2004-08-04 07:56 . 2009-07-14 03:43	10841088 c:\windows\system32\wmp.dll
+ 2006-06-30 12:52 . 2011-10-05 14:09	48324552 c:\windows\system32\MRT.exe
+ 2009-03-08 08:39 . 2011-08-23 21:48	11081728 c:\windows\system32\ieframe.dll
- 2009-07-14 03:43 . 2009-07-14 03:43	10841088 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\wmp.dll
+ 2009-07-14 03:43 . 2010-08-26 03:36	10841088 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\wmp.dll
+ 2008-04-25 15:47 . 2011-08-23 21:48	11081728 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\ieframe.dll
- 2005-08-26 15:12 . 2001-08-18 12:00	13463552 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\hwxjpn.dll
+ 2005-08-26 15:12 . 2008-04-14 00:09	13463552 c:\windows\system32\dllcache\hwxjpn.dll
+ 2011-05-23 22:11 . 2007-04-02 18:39	11053008 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msncli.exe
+ 2011-05-23 22:11 . 2008-04-14 00:09	13463552 c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\lang\hwxjpn.dll
+ 2011-07-13 02:49 . 2011-07-13 02:49	11459584 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.1.4322\Updates\M2572067\M2572067Uninstall.msp
+ 2011-10-25 20:30 . 2011-10-25 20:31	10880352 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\FSharp.Compiler\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\FSharp.Compiler.dll
+ 2011-03-28 07:27 . 2011-03-28 07:27	15456256 c:\windows\Installer\36ac6a1.msp
+ 2011-10-21 13:29 . 2011-10-21 13:29	21389312 c:\windows\Installer\36ac69a.msp
+ 2011-08-30 22:27 . 2011-08-30 22:27	12892160 c:\windows\Installer\36ac690.msp
+ 2011-07-12 00:43 . 2011-07-12 00:43	11641344 c:\windows\Installer\36ac688.msp
+ 2011-07-12 19:50 . 2011-07-12 19:50	17555968 c:\windows\Installer\36ac67f.msp
+ 2011-10-21 13:48 . 2010-05-06 10:41	11076096 c:\windows\ie8updates\KB2586448-IE8\ieframe.dll
+ 2011-10-23 16:34 . 2011-10-23 16:34	13006336 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Windows.Forms\17e020ae92d7fab33bcc1c98b25019d0\System.Windows.Forms.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-23 18:04 . 2011-10-23 18:04	11912704 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Web\a70842538614699d690561ef5f43598b\System.Web.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-23 18:08 . 2011-10-23 18:08	17919488 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.ServiceModel\250b525aa8c17327216e102569c0d766\System.ServiceModel.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-23 16:40 . 2011-10-23 16:40	10847744 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Design\95a46d4775428acf5dd84f12aaa9f06f\System.Design.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-23 18:07 . 2011-10-23 18:07	13273600 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Data.Entity\642a7b3d47828fb0070a55cfeb58f42b\System.Data.Entity.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-23 16:33 . 2011-10-23 16:33	17629184 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\PresentationFramewo#\7f91eecda3ff7ce478146b6458580c98\PresentationFramework.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-23 16:32 . 2011-10-23 16:32	11057664 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\PresentationCore\3963e9ce8d44f50e8367e92a8e3e42e6\PresentationCore.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-23 16:31 . 2011-10-23 16:31	14415872 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\mscorlib\246f1a5abb686b9dcdf22d3505b08cea\mscorlib.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 22:39 . 2011-10-25 22:39	10528768 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.VSDesigner\6cc4d429f2abbdad3d3538481f7b5bd9\Microsoft.VSDesigner.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:35 . 2011-10-25 21:36	14960128 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.Data.Sche#\685404e3701966160996adbceaf66d91\Microsoft.Data.Schema.Sql.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:35 . 2011-10-25 21:35	10202624 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.Data.Sche#\3684a0e47e56c300dfd511238f512af9\Microsoft.Data.Schema.ScriptDom.Sql.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:31 . 2011-10-25 21:31	33426432 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\FSharp.Compiler\256d53983aefc8e1bfa084c619e3ad4a\FSharp.Compiler.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-21 13:46 . 2011-10-21 13:46	12430848 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Windows.Forms\71a2ae9ad561a62181cbd9fb11e9de7a\System.Windows.Forms.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-21 13:50 . 2011-10-21 13:50	11800576 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Web\60df958ca96c9b8945f836759b6abd34\System.Web.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-21 14:03 . 2011-10-21 14:03	17403904 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.ServiceModel\ceadaf3b3d017c7a1ef10a06f8009f6f\System.ServiceModel.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-21 13:51 . 2011-10-21 13:51	10683392 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Design\c6374d32e4af7b7e3e46b32176f76558\System.Design.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-21 13:48 . 2011-10-21 13:48	14328320 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\PresentationFramewo#\054488924fcc579cce9fa0209dafe28b\PresentationFramework.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-21 13:45 . 2011-10-21 13:45	12215808 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\PresentationCore\b2f0318713eca304eaa9d86fc17edb96\PresentationCore.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-21 13:41 . 2011-10-21 13:41	11490816 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\mscorlib\ca87ba84221991839abbe7d4bc9c6721\mscorlib.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-25 21:27 . 2011-10-25 21:27	14982656 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.SqlServer#\db7410cf207817b4593005db876adb69\Microsoft.SqlServer.Management.SqlParser.ni.dll
+ 2011-10-20 20:13 . 2001-08-18 12:00	13463552 c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\hwxjpn.dll
.
-- Snapshot reset to current date --
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Reg Loading Points ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
*Note* empty entries & legit default entries are not shown 
REGEDIT4
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"NvCplDaemon"="c:\windows\system32\NvCpl.dll" [2003-10-06 5058560]
"Adobe Reader Speed Launcher"="c:\program files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe" [2009-10-03 35696]
"Adobe ARM"="c:\program files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe" [2010-09-21 932288]
"Ask and Record FLV Service"="c:\program files\Replay Media Catcher\FLVSrvc.exe" [2009-09-22 156672]
"Microsoft Works Portfolio"="c:\program files\Microsoft Works\WksSb.exe" [2001-08-23 331830]
"Microsoft Works Update Detection"="c:\program files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Works Shared\WkUFind.exe" [2001-08-17 28738]
"lxdnmon.exe"="c:\program files\Lexmark 2600 Series\lxdnmon.exe" [2009-01-29 660136]
"lxdnamon"="c:\program files\Lexmark 2600 Series\lxdnamon.exe" [2009-01-29 16040]
"FaxCenterServer"="c:\program files\Lexmark Fax Solutions\fm3032.exe" [2009-01-29 320168]
"PhotoExplosionCalCheck"="c:\program files\Nova Development\Photo Explosion 3.0 SE\calcheck.exe" [2006-09-20 69632]
"QuickTime Task"="c:\program files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" [2010-11-29 421888]
"ArcSoft Connection Service"="c:\program files\Common Files\ArcSoft\Connection Service\Bin\ACDaemon.exe" [2010-10-27 207424]
"nwiz"="nwiz.exe" [2003-10-06 741376]
"Disc Detector"="c:\program files\Creative\ShareDLL\CtNotify.exe" [1999-08-30 189952]
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnce]
"AvgUninstallURL"="start http://www.avg.com/ww.special-uninstallation-feedback-appf?lic=NFVXV1UtV0JEWEMtVllGTjMtUURKTUgtNDJBT0EtSzZIVTk&inst=NzctNzM4MjM5NDg5LVZPUCszLUZMKzgtWE8xMCsxMS1ERFQrMC1GTDEwKzEtVFVHKzMtU1QxMkZPSSsxLUVVTEErMS1TVDEyRkFQUCsx&prod=90&ver=2012.0.1809&mid=d00952c3d8a3d0918f87025a69b08eac-4f5efc1c1e21f48fb06aa96c22f6d0e2d6ec60d5" [?]
.
[HKEY_USERS\.DEFAULT\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"DWQueuedReporting"="c:\progra~1\COMMON~1\MICROS~1\DW\dwtrig20.exe" [2007-02-26 437160]
.
c:\documents and settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\
Microsoft Office.lnk - c:\program files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE [2001-2-13 83360]
Microsoft Works Calendar Reminders.lnk - c:\program files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Works Shared\wkcalrem.exe [2001-8-7 24633]
.
[hkey_local_machine\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\ShellExecuteHooks]
"{56F9679E-7826-4C84-81F3-532071A8BCC5}"= "c:\program files\Windows Desktop Search\MSNLNamespaceMgr.dll" [2009-05-25 304128]
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\currentcontrolset\control\securityproviders]
SecurityProviders	msapsspc.dll schannel.dll digest.dll msnsspc.dll
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\IMFservice]
@="Service"
.
[HKLM\~\startupfolder\C:^Documents and Settings^All Users^Start Menu^Programs^Startup^Event Reminder.lnk]
path=c:\documents and settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\Event Reminder.lnk
backup=c:\windows\pss\Event Reminder.lnkCommon Startup
.
[HKLM\~\startupfolder\C:^Documents and Settings^All Users^Start Menu^Programs^Startup^Exif Launcher.lnk]
path=c:\documents and settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\Exif Launcher.lnk
backup=c:\windows\pss\Exif Launcher.lnkCommon Startup
.
[HKLM\~\startupfolder\C:^Documents and Settings^All Users^Start Menu^Programs^Startup^Google Updater.lnk]
path=c:\documents and settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\Google Updater.lnk
backup=c:\windows\pss\Google Updater.lnkCommon Startup
.
[HKLM\~\startupfolder\C:^Documents and Settings^All Users^Start Menu^Programs^Startup^Microsoft Office.lnk]
path=c:\documents and settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\Microsoft Office.lnk
backup=c:\windows\pss\Microsoft Office.lnkCommon Startup
.
[HKLM\~\startupfolder\C:^Documents and Settings^All Users^Start Menu^Programs^Startup^Microsoft Works Calendar Reminders.lnk]
path=c:\documents and settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\Microsoft Works Calendar Reminders.lnk
backup=c:\windows\pss\Microsoft Works Calendar Reminders.lnkCommon Startup
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\Adobe Reader Speed Launcher]
2009-10-03 09:08	35696	----a-w-	c:\program files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\ctfmon.exe]
2008-04-14 00:12	15360	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\ctfmon.exe
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\NvCplDaemon]
2003-10-06 18:16	5058560	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\nvcpl.dll
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\NvMediaCenter]
2003-10-06 18:16	49152	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\nvmctray.dll
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\nwiz]
2003-10-06 18:16	741376	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\nwiz.exe
.
[HKLM\~\services\sharedaccess\parameters\firewallpolicy\standardprofile]
"EnableFirewall"= 0 (0x0)
.
[HKLM\~\services\sharedaccess\parameters\firewallpolicy\standardprofile\AuthorizedApplications\List]
"%windir%\\system32\\sessmgr.exe"=
"c:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\mmc.exe"=
"%windir%\\Network Diagnostic\\xpnetdiag.exe"=
"c:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\lxdncoms.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Lexmark 2600 Series\\lxdnamon.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Lexmark 2600 Series\\frun.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Abbyy FineReader 6.0 Sprint\\Scan\\ScanMan6.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Lexmark Fax Solutions\\FaxCtr.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Lexmark 2600 Series\\lxdnmon.exe"=
"c:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\spool\\drivers\\w32x86\\3\\lxdnpswx.exe"=
"c:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\spool\\drivers\\w32x86\\3\\lxdntime.exe"=
"c:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\spool\\drivers\\w32x86\\3\\lxdnjswx.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Lexmark 2600 Series\\Diagnostics\\LXDNdiag.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Bonjour\\mDNSResponder.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Opera\\opera.exe"=
.
S3 RegFilter;RegFilter;c:\program files\IObit\IObit Malware Fighter\Drivers\wxp_x86\RegFilter.sys [6/1/2011 5:18 PM 30368]
S3 UrlFilter;UrlFilter;c:\program files\IObit\IObit Malware Fighter\Drivers\wxp_x86\UrlFilter.sys [6/1/2011 5:18 PM 16080]
S3 xcpip;TCP/IP Protocol Driver;c:\windows\system32\drivers\xcpip.sys --> c:\windows\system32\drivers\xcpip.sys [?]
S3 xpsec;IPSEC driver;c:\windows\system32\drivers\xpsec.sys --> c:\windows\system32\drivers\xpsec.sys [?]
S4 FileMonitor;FileMonitor;c:\program files\IObit\IObit Malware Fighter\Drivers\wxp_x86\FileMonitor.sys [6/1/2011 5:18 PM 239472]
S4 RsFx0103;RsFx0103 Driver;c:\windows\system32\drivers\RsFx0103.sys [3/30/2009 4:09 AM 239336]
S4 sptd;sptd;c:\windows\system32\Drivers\sptd.sys --> c:\windows\system32\Drivers\sptd.sys [?]
.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Svchost - NetSvcs
wowsystemcode
.
Contents of the 'Scheduled Tasks' folder
.
2011-10-30 c:\windows\Tasks\ASC4_PerformanceMonitor.job
- c:\program files\IObit\Advanced SystemCare 4\PMonitor.exe [2011-06-01 20:40]
.
2011-10-31 c:\windows\Tasks\Google Software Updater.job
- c:\program files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe [2008-05-09 10:50]
.
2011-10-30 c:\windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineCore.job
- c:\program files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2010-02-05 19:48]
.
2011-10-31 c:\windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineUA.job
- c:\program files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2010-02-05 19:48]
.
.
------- Supplementary Scan -------
.
uStart Page = hxxp://www.search.yahoo.com/?fr=w3i&type=W3i_SP,204,0_0,StartPage,20110940,16897,0,6,0
uInternet Connection Wizard,ShellNext = hxxp://www.broderbund.com/jump.jsp?itemID=442&itemType=CATEGORY
uInternet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
uSearchURL,(Default) = hxxp://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/su/msgr9/*http://www.yahoo.com
TCP: DhcpNameServer = 65.32.5.111 65.32.5.112
DPF: Microsoft XML Parser for Java - file://c:\windows\Java\classes\xmldso.cab
.
.
**************************************************************************
.
catchme 0.3.1398 W2K/XP/Vista - rootkit/stealth malware detector by Gmer, http://www.gmer.net
Rootkit scan 2011-10-31 08:52
Windows 5.1.2600 Service Pack 3 NTFS
.
scanning hidden processes ... 
.
scanning hidden autostart entries ... 
.
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
Disc Detector = c:\program files\Creative\ShareDLL\CtNotify.exe????????????????|???|????\??|a??|???|???|???????????|???? ??|h??|????????x??????????? ??|`??|????]??|???|????????p???X??????|p??????????????w ??w????d???6???????????????????????x???<?????B~????d???????D???x??w 
.
scanning hidden files ... 
.
scan completed successfully
hidden files: 0
.
**************************************************************************
.
--------------------- LOCKED REGISTRY KEYS ---------------------
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\.srf\PersistentHandler]
@DACL=(02 0000)
@="{eec97550-47a9-11cf-b952-00aa0051fe20}"
.
--------------------- DLLs Loaded Under Running Processes ---------------------
.
- - - - - - - > 'explorer.exe'(3836)
c:\windows\system32\WININET.dll
c:\documents and settings\Don\Local Settings\Application Data\FLVService\lib\FLVSrvLib.dll
c:\windows\system32\ieframe.dll
c:\windows\system32\mshtml.dll
c:\windows\system32\msls31.dll
c:\windows\system32\webcheck.dll
c:\windows\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
c:\windows\system32\PortableDeviceTypes.dll
c:\windows\system32\PortableDeviceApi.dll
c:\windows\system32\msi.dll
c:\windows\IME\SPGRMR.DLL
.
Completion time: 2011-10-31 09:00:13
ComboFix-quarantined-files.txt 2011-10-31 13:00
ComboFix2.txt 2011-10-12 14:52
ComboFix3.txt 2011-10-07 14:22
.
Pre-Run: 30,910,390,272 bytes free
Post-Run: 30,969,016,320 bytes free
.
- - End Of File - - F5E5F120457187C67B83428F38D4AB69


----------



## dgp1939 (Oct 9, 2003)

I certainly hope you can delete most or all of the above to save server space!


----------



## dgp1939 (Oct 9, 2003)

Guess I'll go back over all the postings and find a place where the drive reappeared and live with that until I get this sorted out.

Thank you very much for all your time and effort.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I thought it was after running the registry fix in post no. 88. Perhaps try that again and then to a full shutdown and restart (not just a restart).


----------



## dgp1939 (Oct 9, 2003)

Thank you. I wanted to wait until your next post to say that. Will do this tomorrow (Wed, 11/09/11.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I apologize for the delay in replying.


----------



## dgp1939 (Oct 9, 2003)

No apology necessary. One should not question the supplier of the golden eggs!


----------



## dgp1939 (Oct 9, 2003)

Tried that with no luck. Ran the one from #82 and then this one and still no luck after total shutdown & restart. Will not be available today for further attempts.

Update: Had a local power failure this AM and after restarting, again found the drive on My Computer. It seems that to get the drive back after running the aforementioned utilities, the (at least MY) computer must also be disconnected from its power source for a short time. Must be something to do with the difference between standby power and zero power. In the future, a "total shutdown" for me will consist of shutting down from the START button and after it does, pulling the power plug for a few moments. 

I'll be wary of using IE for awhile as I think it has something to do with the disappearance.

Another UPDATE:

After posting the above, I checked My Computer again. All gone! Disk Detector icon remained on toolbar. The drive does not show when I open that, either. Oh, well, back to the drawing board.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Please go to *Start *- *Run *- type in *eventvwr.msc* to open the event viewer. Look under both "Application" and "System" for recent (the last 48 hours or so) errors (shown in red) and if found, do this for each one.

Double-click the error to open it up and then click on the icon that looks like two pieces of paper. This will copy the full error. Then "paste" the error into Notepad. Do this for each one until you have them all listed in Notepad and then copy and paste the list in a reply here please.


----------



## dgp1939 (Oct 9, 2003)

Another extremely long Post. I seem to be detecting a pattern emerging.

Event Type:	Error
Event Source:	PlugPlayManager
Event Category:	None
Event ID:	12
Date: 11/10/2011
Time: 11:31:15 AM
User: N/A
Computer:	DPS-TOOFLISS
Description:
The device 'SAMSUNG CD-R/RW SW-240B' (IDE\CdRomSAMSUNG_CD-R/RW_SW-240B_________________BD11____\5&1f539183&0&0.0.0) disappeared from the system without first being prepared for removal.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Data:
0000: 00 00 00 00 ....

Event Type:	Error
Event Source:	atapi
Event Category:	None
Event ID:	9
Date: 11/10/2011
Time: 11:30:58 AM
User: N/A
Computer:	DPS-TOOFLISS
Description:
The device, \Device\Ide\IdePort1, did not respond within the timeout period.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Data:
0000: 0f 00 50 00 01 00 a4 00 ..P...¤.
0008: 00 00 00 00 09 00 04 c0 .......À
0010: 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........
0018: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........
0020: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........
0028: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........
0030: 00 00 00 00 07 00 00 00 ........
0038: 40 00 00 0e 00 00 00 00 @.......
0040: 00 20 0a 12 48 02 00 40 . [email protected]
0048: 00 08 00 00 0a 00 00 00 ........
0050: 00 00 00 00 e0 5a b6 ff ....àZ¶ÿ
0058: 00 00 00 00 d0 55 b6 ff ....ÐU¶ÿ
0060: 02 00 00 00 70 79 02 00 ....py..
0068: 28 00 00 02 79 70 00 00 (...yp..
0070: 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........

Event Type:	Error
Event Source:	Cdrom
Event Category:	None
Event ID:	7
Date: 11/10/2011
Time: 11:30:49 AM
User: N/A
Computer:	DPS-TOOFLISS
Description:
The device, \Device\CdRom0, has a bad block.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Data:
0000: 03 03 68 00 01 00 b8 00 ..h...¸.
0008: 00 00 00 00 07 00 04 c0 .......À
0010: 00 01 00 00 9c 00 00 c0 ......À
0018: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........
0020: 00 80 cb 13 00 00 00 00 .Ë.....
0028: 6c 5a 00 00 00 00 00 00 lZ......
0030: ff ff ff ff 01 00 00 00 ÿÿÿÿ....
0038: 40 00 00 c4 02 00 00 00 @..Ä....
0040: ff 20 0a 12 4c 02 00 40 ÿ [email protected]
0048: 00 00 00 00 0a 00 00 00 ........
0050: 00 00 00 00 e0 5a b6 ff ....àZ¶ÿ
0058: 00 00 00 00 d0 55 b6 ff ....ÐU¶ÿ
0060: 02 00 00 00 70 79 02 00 ....py..
0068: 28 00 00 02 79 70 00 00 (...yp..
0070: 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........
0078: 70 00 03 00 02 79 70 0c p....yp.
0080: 00 00 00 00 15 00 00 00 ........
0088: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........

Event Type:	Error
Event Source:	Cdrom
Event Category:	None
Event ID:	11
Date: 11/10/2011
Time: 11:30:40 AM
User: N/A
Computer:	DPS-TOOFLISS
Description:
The driver detected a controller error on \Device\CdRom0.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Data:
0000: 03 02 68 00 01 00 b8 00 ..h...¸.
0008: 00 00 00 00 0b 00 04 c0 .......À
0010: 01 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........
0018: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........
0020: 00 80 cb 13 00 00 00 00 .Ë.....
0028: 3b 58 00 00 00 00 00 00 ;X......
0030: ff ff ff ff 03 00 00 00 ÿÿÿÿ....
0038: 40 00 00 c4 02 00 00 00 @..Ä....
0040: ff 20 0a 12 4c 02 00 40 ÿ [email protected]
0048: 00 00 00 00 0a 00 00 00 ........
0050: 00 00 00 00 e0 5a b6 ff ....àZ¶ÿ
0058: 00 00 00 00 d0 55 b6 ff ....ÐU¶ÿ
0060: 02 00 00 00 70 79 02 00 ....py..
0068: 28 00 00 02 79 70 00 00 (...yp..
0070: 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........
0078: 70 00 04 00 02 79 70 0c p....yp.
0080: 00 00 00 00 09 02 00 00 ........
0088: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........

Event Type:	Error
Event Source:	Cdrom
Event Category:	None
Event ID:	11
Date: 11/10/2011
Time: 11:30:32 AM
User: N/A
Computer:	DPS-TOOFLISS
Description:
The driver detected a controller error on \Device\CdRom0.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Data:
0000: 03 01 68 00 01 00 b8 00 ..h...¸.
0008: 00 00 00 00 0b 00 04 c0 .......À
0010: 01 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........
0018: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........
0020: 00 80 cb 13 00 00 00 00 .Ë.....
0028: 2e 56 00 00 00 00 00 00 .V......
0030: ff ff ff ff 03 00 00 00 ÿÿÿÿ....
0038: 40 00 00 c4 02 00 00 00 @..Ä....
0040: ff 20 0a 12 4c 02 00 40 ÿ [email protected]
0048: 00 00 00 00 0a 00 00 00 ........
0050: 00 00 00 00 e0 5a b6 ff ....àZ¶ÿ
0058: 00 00 00 00 d0 55 b6 ff ....ÐU¶ÿ
0060: 02 00 00 00 70 79 02 00 ....py..
0068: 28 00 00 02 79 70 00 00 (...yp..
0070: 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........
0078: 70 00 04 00 02 00 70 0c p.....p.
0080: 00 00 00 00 09 02 00 00 ........
0088: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........

Event Type:	Error
Event Source:	Cdrom
Event Category:	None
Event ID:	11
Date: 11/10/2011
Time: 11:30:25 AM
User: N/A
Computer:	DPS-TOOFLISS
Description:
The driver detected a controller error on \Device\CdRom0.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Data:
0000: 03 00 68 00 01 00 b8 00 ..h...¸.
0008: 00 00 00 00 0b 00 04 c0 .......À
0010: 01 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........
0018: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........
0020: 00 80 cb 13 00 00 00 00 .Ë.....
0028: 8f 54 00 00 00 00 00 00 T......
0030: ff ff ff ff 03 00 00 00 ÿÿÿÿ....
0038: 40 00 00 c4 02 00 00 00 @..Ä....
0040: 00 20 0a 12 48 02 00 40 . [email protected]
0048: 00 00 00 00 0a 00 00 00 ........
0050: 00 00 00 00 e0 5a b6 ff ....àZ¶ÿ
0058: 00 00 00 00 d0 55 b6 ff ....ÐU¶ÿ
0060: 02 00 00 00 70 79 02 00 ....py..
0068: 28 00 00 02 79 70 00 00 (...yp..
0070: 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........
0078: 70 00 04 00 02 79 70 0c p....yp.
0080: 00 00 00 00 09 02 00 00 ........
0088: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........

Event Type:	Error
Event Source:	Cdrom
Event Category:	None
Event ID:	7
Date: 11/10/2011
Time: 11:30:19 AM
User: N/A
Computer:	DPS-TOOFLISS
Description:
The device, \Device\CdRom0, has a bad block.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Data:
0000: 03 00 68 00 01 00 b8 00 ..h...¸.
0008: 00 00 00 00 07 00 04 c0 .......À
0010: 00 01 00 00 9c 00 00 c0 ......À
0018: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........
0020: 00 80 cb 13 00 00 00 00 .Ë.....
0028: 0e 53 00 00 00 00 00 00 .S......
0030: ff ff ff ff 01 00 00 00 ÿÿÿÿ....
0038: 40 00 00 c4 02 00 00 00 @..Ä....
0040: 00 20 0a 12 48 02 00 40 . [email protected]
0048: 00 00 00 00 0a 00 00 00 ........
0050: 00 00 00 00 e0 5a b6 ff ....àZ¶ÿ
0058: 00 00 00 00 d0 55 b6 ff ....ÐU¶ÿ
0060: 02 00 00 00 70 79 02 00 ....py..
0068: 28 00 00 02 79 70 00 00 (...yp..
0070: 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........
0078: 70 00 03 00 02 79 70 0c p....yp.
0080: 00 00 00 00 15 00 00 00 ........
0088: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........

Event Type:	Error
Event Source:	Cdrom
Event Category:	None
Event ID:	7
Date: 11/10/2011
Time: 11:30:13 AM
User: N/A
Computer:	DPS-TOOFLISS
Description:
The device, \Device\CdRom0, has a bad block.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Data:
0000: 03 01 68 00 01 00 b8 00 ..h...¸.
0008: 00 00 00 00 07 00 04 c0 .......À
0010: 00 01 00 00 9c 00 00 c0 ......À
0018: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........
0020: 00 80 cb 13 00 00 00 00 .Ë.....
0028: 8f 51 00 00 00 00 00 00 Q......
0030: ff ff ff ff 01 00 00 00 ÿÿÿÿ....
0038: 40 00 00 c4 02 00 00 00 @..Ä....
0040: ff 20 0a 12 4c 02 00 40 ÿ [email protected]
0048: 00 00 00 00 0a 00 00 00 ........
0050: 00 00 00 00 e0 5a b6 ff ....àZ¶ÿ
0058: 00 00 00 00 d0 55 b6 ff ....ÐU¶ÿ
0060: 02 00 00 00 70 79 02 00 ....py..
0068: 28 00 00 02 79 70 00 00 (...yp..
0070: 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........
0078: 70 00 03 00 02 79 70 0c p....yp.
0080: 00 00 00 00 15 00 00 00 ........
0088: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........

Event Type:	Error
Event Source:	Cdrom
Event Category:	None
Event ID:	11
Date: 11/10/2011
Time: 11:30:07 AM
User: N/A
Computer:	DPS-TOOFLISS
Description:
The driver detected a controller error on \Device\CdRom0.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Data:
0000: 03 00 68 00 01 00 b8 00 ..h...¸.
0008: 00 00 00 00 0b 00 04 c0 .......À
0010: 01 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........
0018: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........
0020: 00 80 cb 13 00 00 00 00 .Ë.....
0028: ef 4f 00 00 00 00 00 00 ïO......
0030: ff ff ff ff 03 00 00 00 ÿÿÿÿ....
0038: 40 00 00 c4 02 00 00 00 @..Ä....
0040: 00 20 0a 12 48 02 00 40 . [email protected]
0048: 00 00 00 00 0a 00 00 00 ........
0050: 00 00 00 00 e0 5a b6 ff ....àZ¶ÿ
0058: 00 00 00 00 d0 55 b6 ff ....ÐU¶ÿ
0060: 02 00 00 00 70 79 02 00 ....py..
0068: 28 00 00 02 79 70 00 00 (...yp..
0070: 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........
0078: 70 00 04 00 02 79 70 0c p....yp.
0080: 00 00 00 00 09 02 00 00 ........
0088: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........

Event Type:	Error
Event Source:	Cdrom
Event Category:	None
Event ID:	11
Date: 11/10/2011
Time: 11:30:00 AM
User: N/A
Computer:	DPS-TOOFLISS
Description:
The driver detected a controller error on \Device\CdRom0.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Data:
0000: 03 04 68 00 01 00 b8 00 ..h...¸.
0008: 00 00 00 00 0b 00 04 c0 .......À
0010: 01 01 00 00 85 01 00 c0 ......À
0018: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........
0020: 00 80 cb 13 00 00 00 00 .Ë.....
0028: 50 4e 00 00 00 00 00 00 PN......
0030: ff ff ff ff 01 00 00 00 ÿÿÿÿ....
0038: 40 00 00 c4 02 00 00 00 @..Ä....
0040: ff 20 0a 12 4c 02 00 40 ÿ [email protected]
0048: 00 00 00 00 0a 00 00 00 ........
0050: 00 00 00 00 e0 5a b6 ff ....àZ¶ÿ
0058: 00 00 00 00 d0 55 b6 ff ....ÐU¶ÿ
0060: 02 00 00 00 70 79 02 00 ....py..
0068: 28 00 00 02 79 70 00 00 (...yp..
0070: 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........
0078: 70 00 04 00 02 79 70 0c p....yp.
0080: 00 00 00 00 09 02 00 00 ........
0088: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........

Event Type:	Error
Event Source:	Cdrom
Event Category:	None
Event ID:	11
Date: 11/10/2011
Time: 11:29:54 AM
User: N/A
Computer:	DPS-TOOFLISS
Description:
The driver detected a controller error on \Device\CdRom0.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Data:
0000: 03 03 68 00 01 00 b8 00 ..h...¸.
0008: 00 00 00 00 0b 00 04 c0 .......À
0010: 01 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........
0018: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........
0020: 00 80 cb 13 00 00 00 00 .Ë.....
0028: b1 4c 00 00 00 00 00 00 ±L......
0030: ff ff ff ff 03 00 00 00 ÿÿÿÿ....
0038: 40 00 00 c4 02 00 00 00 @..Ä....
0040: ff 20 0a 12 4c 02 00 40 ÿ [email protected]
0048: 00 00 00 00 0a 00 00 00 ........
0050: 00 00 00 00 e0 5a b6 ff ....àZ¶ÿ
0058: 00 00 00 00 d0 55 b6 ff ....ÐU¶ÿ
0060: 02 00 00 00 70 79 02 00 ....py..
0068: 28 00 00 02 79 70 00 00 (...yp..
0070: 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........
0078: 70 00 04 00 02 79 70 0c p....yp.
0080: 00 00 00 00 09 02 00 00 ........
0088: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........

Event Type:	Error
Event Source:	Cdrom
Event Category:	None
Event ID:	11
Date: 11/10/2011
Time: 11:29:47 AM
User: N/A
Computer:	DPS-TOOFLISS
Description:
The driver detected a controller error on \Device\CdRom0.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Data:
0000: 03 02 68 00 01 00 b8 00 ..h...¸.
0008: 00 00 00 00 0b 00 04 c0 .......À
0010: 01 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........
0018: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........
0020: 00 80 cb 13 00 00 00 00 .Ë.....
0028: 12 4b 00 00 00 00 00 00 .K......
0030: ff ff ff ff 03 00 00 00 ÿÿÿÿ....
0038: 40 00 00 c4 02 00 00 00 @..Ä....
0040: ff 20 0a 12 4c 02 00 40 ÿ [email protected]
0048: 00 00 00 00 0a 00 00 00 ........
0050: 00 00 00 00 e0 5a b6 ff ....àZ¶ÿ
0058: 00 00 00 00 d0 55 b6 ff ....ÐU¶ÿ
0060: 02 00 00 00 70 79 02 00 ....py..
0068: 28 00 00 02 79 70 00 00 (...yp..
0070: 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........
0078: 70 00 04 00 02 79 70 0c p....yp.
0080: 00 00 00 00 09 00 00 00 ........
0088: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........

Event Type:	Error
Event Source:	Cdrom
Event Category:	None
Event ID:	11
Date: 11/10/2011
Time: 11:29:41 AM
User: N/A
Computer:	DPS-TOOFLISS
Description:
The driver detected a controller error on \Device\CdRom0.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Data:
0000: 03 01 68 00 01 00 b8 00 ..h...¸.
0008: 00 00 00 00 0b 00 04 c0 .......À
0010: 01 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........
0018: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........
0020: 00 80 cb 13 00 00 00 00 .Ë.....
0028: 73 49 00 00 00 00 00 00 sI......
0030: ff ff ff ff 03 00 00 00 ÿÿÿÿ....
0038: 40 00 00 c4 02 00 00 00 @..Ä....
0040: ff 20 0a 12 4c 02 00 40 ÿ [email protected]
0048: 00 00 00 00 0a 00 00 00 ........
0050: 00 00 00 00 e0 5a b6 ff ....àZ¶ÿ
0058: 00 00 00 00 d0 55 b6 ff ....ÐU¶ÿ
0060: 02 00 00 00 70 79 02 00 ....py..
0068: 28 00 00 02 79 70 00 00 (...yp..
0070: 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........
0078: 70 00 04 00 02 79 70 0c p....yp.
0080: 00 00 00 00 09 02 00 00 ........
0088: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........

Event Type:	Error
Event Source:	Cdrom
Event Category:	None
Event ID:	11
Date: 11/10/2011
Time: 11:29:34 AM
User: N/A
Computer:	DPS-TOOFLISS
Description:
The driver detected a controller error on \Device\CdRom0.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Data:
0000: 03 00 68 00 01 00 b8 00 ..h...¸.
0008: 00 00 00 00 0b 00 04 c0 .......À
0010: 01 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........
0018: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........
0020: 00 80 cb 13 00 00 00 00 .Ë.....
0028: d3 47 00 00 00 00 00 00 ÓG......
0030: ff ff ff ff 03 00 00 00 ÿÿÿÿ....
0038: 40 00 00 c4 02 00 00 00 @..Ä....
0040: 00 20 0a 12 48 02 00 40 . [email protected]
0048: 00 00 00 00 0a 00 00 00 ........
0050: 00 00 00 00 e0 5a b6 ff ....àZ¶ÿ
0058: 00 00 00 00 d0 55 b6 ff ....ÐU¶ÿ
0060: 02 00 00 00 70 79 02 00 ....py..
0068: 28 00 00 02 79 70 00 00 (...yp..
0070: 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........
0078: 70 00 04 00 02 00 70 0c p.....p.
0080: 00 00 00 00 09 00 00 00 ........
0088: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........

Event Type:	Error
Event Source:	Cdrom
Event Category:	None
Event ID:	7
Date: 11/10/2011
Time: 11:29:28 AM
User: N/A
Computer:	DPS-TOOFLISS
Description:
The device, \Device\CdRom0, has a bad block.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Data:
0000: 03 00 68 00 01 00 b8 00 ..h...¸.
0008: 00 00 00 00 07 00 04 c0 .......À
0010: 00 01 00 00 9c 00 00 c0 ......À
0018: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........
0020: 00 80 cb 13 00 00 00 00 .Ë.....
0028: 43 46 00 00 00 00 00 00 CF......
0030: ff ff ff ff 01 00 00 00 ÿÿÿÿ....
0038: 40 00 00 c4 02 00 00 00 @..Ä....
0040: 00 20 0a 12 48 02 00 40 . [email protected]
0048: 00 00 00 00 0a 00 00 00 ........
0050: 00 00 00 00 e0 5a b6 ff ....àZ¶ÿ
0058: 00 00 00 00 d0 55 b6 ff ....ÐU¶ÿ
0060: 02 00 00 00 70 79 02 00 ....py..
0068: 28 00 00 02 79 70 00 00 (...yp..
0070: 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........
0078: 70 00 03 00 02 79 70 0c p....yp.
0080: 00 00 00 00 15 00 00 00 ........
0088: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........

Event Type:	Error
Event Source:	Cdrom
Event Category:	None
Event ID:	7
Date: 11/10/2011
Time: 11:29:20 AM
User: N/A
Computer:	DPS-TOOFLISS
Description:
The device, \Device\CdRom0, has a bad block.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Data:
0000: 03 00 68 00 01 00 b8 00 ..h...¸.
0008: 00 00 00 00 07 00 04 c0 .......À
0010: 00 01 00 00 9c 00 00 c0 ......À
0018: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........
0020: 00 80 cb 13 00 00 00 00 .Ë.....
0028: 46 44 00 00 00 00 00 00 FD......
0030: ff ff ff ff 01 00 00 00 ÿÿÿÿ....
0038: 40 00 00 c4 02 00 00 00 @..Ä....
0040: 00 20 0a 12 48 02 00 40 . [email protected]
0048: 00 00 00 00 0a 00 00 00 ........
0050: 00 00 00 00 e0 5a b6 ff ....àZ¶ÿ
0058: 00 00 00 00 d0 55 b6 ff ....ÐU¶ÿ
0060: 02 00 00 00 70 79 02 00 ....py..
0068: 28 00 00 02 79 70 00 00 (...yp..
0070: 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........
0078: 70 00 03 00 02 79 70 0c p....yp.
0080: 00 00 00 00 15 00 00 00 ........
0088: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........

Event Type:	Error
Event Source:	atapi
Event Category:	None
Event ID:	9
Date: 11/10/2011
Time: 11:28:45 AM
User: N/A
Computer:	DPS-TOOFLISS
Description:
The device, \Device\Ide\IdePort1, did not respond within the timeout period.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Data:
0000: 0f 00 50 00 01 00 a4 00 ..P...¤.
0008: 00 00 00 00 09 00 04 c0 .......À
0010: 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........
0018: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........
0020: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........
0028: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........
0030: 00 00 00 00 07 00 00 00 ........
0038: 40 00 00 0e 00 00 00 00 @.......
0040: ff 20 0a 00 4c 02 00 40 ÿ [email protected]
0048: 00 08 00 00 0a 00 00 00 ........
0050: 00 00 00 00 e0 5a b6 ff ....àZ¶ÿ
0058: 00 00 00 00 d0 55 b6 ff ....ÐU¶ÿ
0060: 02 00 00 00 70 79 02 00 ....py..
0068: 28 00 00 02 79 70 00 00 (...yp..
0070: 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........

Event Type:	Error
Event Source:	Cdrom
Event Category:	None
Event ID:	7
Date: 11/10/2011
Time: 11:28:21 AM
User: N/A
Computer:	DPS-TOOFLISS
Description:
The device, \Device\CdRom0, has a bad block.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Data:
0000: 03 00 68 00 01 00 b8 00 ..h...¸.
0008: 00 00 00 00 07 00 04 c0 .......À
0010: 00 01 00 00 9c 00 00 c0 ......À
0018: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........
0020: 00 80 cb 13 00 00 00 00 .Ë.....
0028: 7d 35 00 00 00 00 00 00 }5......
0030: ff ff ff ff 01 00 00 00 ÿÿÿÿ....
0038: 40 00 00 c4 02 00 00 00 @..Ä....
0040: 00 20 0a 12 48 02 00 40 . [email protected]
0048: 00 00 00 00 0a 00 00 00 ........
0050: 00 00 00 00 e0 5a b6 ff ....àZ¶ÿ
0058: 00 00 00 00 d0 55 b6 ff ....ÐU¶ÿ
0060: 02 00 00 00 70 79 02 00 ....py..
0068: 28 00 00 02 79 70 00 00 (...yp..
0070: 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........
0078: 70 00 03 00 02 79 70 0c p....yp.
0080: 00 00 00 00 15 00 00 00 ........
0088: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........

Event Type:	Error
Event Source:	Service Control Manager
Event Category:	None
Event ID:	7023
Date: 11/10/2011
Time: 11:26:18 AM
User: N/A
Computer:	DPS-TOOFLISS
Description:
The Remote TCP/IPv6 service terminated with the following error: 
The specified module could not be found.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type:	Error
Event Source:	Service Control Manager
Event Category:	None
Event ID:	7000
Date: 11/10/2011
Time: 11:26:18 AM
User: N/A
Computer:	DPS-TOOFLISS
Description:
The lxdnCATSCustConnectService service failed to start due to the following error: 
The service did not respond to the start or control request in a timely fashion.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type:	Error
Event Source:	Service Control Manager
Event Category:	None
Event ID:	7009
Date: 11/10/2011
Time: 11:26:18 AM
User: N/A
Computer:	DPS-TOOFLISS
Description:
Timeout (30000 milliseconds) waiting for the lxdnCATSCustConnectService service to connect.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type:	Error
Event Source:	Service Control Manager
Event Category:	None
Event ID:	7000
Date: 11/10/2011
Time: 11:26:18 AM
User: N/A
Computer:	DPS-TOOFLISS
Description:
The hpdj service failed to start due to the following error: 
The system cannot find the file specified.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type:	Error
Event Source:	Cdrom
Event Category:	None
Event ID:	11
Date: 11/10/2011
Time: 11:25:19 AM
User: N/A
Computer:	DPS-TOOFLISS
Description:
The driver detected a controller error on \Device\CdRom0.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Data:
0000: 03 02 68 00 01 00 b8 00 ..h...¸.
0008: 00 00 00 00 0b 00 04 c0 .......À
0010: 01 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........
0018: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........
0020: 00 00 cd 13 00 00 00 00 ..Í.....
0028: 1d 08 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........
0030: ff ff ff ff 03 00 00 00 ÿÿÿÿ....
0038: 40 00 00 c4 02 00 00 00 @..Ä....
0040: ff 20 0a 12 4c 02 00 40 ÿ [email protected]
0048: 00 00 00 00 0a 00 00 00 ........
0050: 00 00 00 00 e0 5a b6 ff ....àZ¶ÿ
0058: 00 00 00 00 d0 55 b6 ff ....ÐU¶ÿ
0060: 02 00 00 00 a0 79 02 00 ....*y..
0068: 28 00 00 02 79 a0 00 00 (...y*..
0070: 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........
0078: 70 00 04 00 00 00 00 0c p.......
0080: 00 00 00 00 08 03 00 00 ........
0088: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........

Event Type:	Error
Event Source:	Cdrom
Event Category:	None
Event ID:	11
Date: 11/10/2011
Time: 11:25:19 AM
User: N/A
Computer:	DPS-TOOFLISS
Description:
The driver detected a controller error on \Device\CdRom0.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Data:
0000: 03 01 68 00 01 00 b8 00 ..h...¸.
0008: 00 00 00 00 0b 00 04 c0 .......À
0010: 01 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........
0018: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........
0020: 00 00 cd 13 00 00 00 00 ..Í.....
0028: fd 07 00 00 00 00 00 00 ý.......
0030: ff ff ff ff 03 00 00 00 ÿÿÿÿ....
0038: 40 00 00 c4 02 00 00 00 @..Ä....
0040: ff 20 0a 12 4c 02 00 40 ÿ [email protected]
0048: 00 00 00 00 0a 00 00 00 ........
0050: 00 00 00 00 e0 5a b6 ff ....àZ¶ÿ
0058: 00 00 00 00 d0 55 b6 ff ....ÐU¶ÿ
0060: 02 00 00 00 a0 79 02 00 ....*y..
0068: 28 00 00 02 79 a0 00 00 (...y*..
0070: 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........
0078: 70 00 04 00 00 00 00 0c p.......
0080: 00 00 00 00 08 03 00 00 ........
0088: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........

Event Type:	Error
Event Source:	Cdrom
Event Category:	None
Event ID:	11
Date: 11/10/2011
Time: 11:25:18 AM
User: N/A
Computer:	DPS-TOOFLISS
Description:
The driver detected a controller error on \Device\CdRom0.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Data:
0000: 03 00 68 00 01 00 b8 00 ..h...¸.
0008: 00 00 00 00 0b 00 04 c0 .......À
0010: 01 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........
0018: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........
0020: 00 00 cd 13 00 00 00 00 ..Í.....
0028: dd 07 00 00 00 00 00 00 Ý.......
0030: ff ff ff ff 03 00 00 00 ÿÿÿÿ....
0038: 40 00 00 c4 02 00 00 00 @..Ä....
0040: 00 20 0a 12 48 02 00 40 . [email protected]
0048: 00 00 00 00 0a 00 00 00 ........
0050: 00 00 00 00 e0 5a b6 ff ....àZ¶ÿ
0058: 00 00 00 00 d0 55 b6 ff ....ÐU¶ÿ
0060: 02 00 00 00 a0 79 02 00 ....*y..
0068: 28 00 00 02 79 a0 00 00 (...y*..
0070: 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........
0078: 70 00 04 00 00 00 00 0c p.......
0080: 00 00 00 00 08 03 00 00 ........
0088: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........

Event Type:	Error
Event Source:	Cdrom
Event Category:	None
Event ID:	11
Date: 11/10/2011
Time: 11:25:17 AM
User: N/A
Computer:	DPS-TOOFLISS
Description:
The driver detected a controller error on \Device\CdRom0.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Data:
0000: 03 00 68 00 01 00 b8 00 ..h...¸.
0008: 00 00 00 00 0b 00 04 c0 .......À
0010: 01 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........
0018: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........
0020: 00 e0 cc 13 00 00 00 00 .àÌ.....
0028: 95 07 00 00 00 00 00 00 .......
0030: ff ff ff ff 03 00 00 00 ÿÿÿÿ....
0038: 40 00 00 c4 02 00 00 00 @..Ä....
0040: 00 20 0a 12 48 02 00 40 . [email protected]
0048: 00 00 00 00 0a 00 00 00 ........
0050: 00 00 00 00 e0 5a b6 ff ....àZ¶ÿ
0058: 00 00 00 00 d0 55 b6 ff ....ÐU¶ÿ
0060: 02 00 00 00 9c 79 02 00 ....y..
0068: 28 00 00 02 79 9c 00 00 (...y..
0070: 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........
0078: 70 00 04 00 00 00 00 0c p.......
0080: 00 00 00 00 08 03 00 00 ........
0088: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........

Event Type:	Error
Event Source:	DCOM
Event Category:	None
Event ID:	10010
Date: 11/10/2011
Time: 8:35:21 AM
User: NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM
Computer:	DPS-TOOFLISS
Description:
The server {7D096C5F-AC08-4F1F-BEB7-5C22C517CE39} did not register with DCOM within the required timeout.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type:	Error
Event Source:	Service Control Manager
Event Category:	None
Event ID:	7023
Date: 11/10/2011
Time: 8:32:40 AM
User: N/A
Computer:	DPS-TOOFLISS
Description:
The Remote TCP/IPv6 service terminated with the following error: 
The specified module could not be found.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type:	Error
Event Source:	Service Control Manager
Event Category:	None
Event ID:	7000
Date: 11/10/2011
Time: 8:32:40 AM
User: N/A
Computer:	DPS-TOOFLISS
Description:
The lxdnCATSCustConnectService service failed to start due to the following error: 
The service did not respond to the start or control request in a timely fashion.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type:	Error
Event Source:	Service Control Manager
Event Category:	None
Event ID:	7009
Date: 11/10/2011
Time: 8:32:40 AM
User: N/A
Computer:	DPS-TOOFLISS
Description:
Timeout (30000 milliseconds) waiting for the lxdnCATSCustConnectService service to connect.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type:	Error
Event Source:	Service Control Manager
Event Category:	None
Event ID:	7000
Date: 11/10/2011
Time: 8:32:40 AM
User: N/A
Computer:	DPS-TOOFLISS
Description:
The hpdj service failed to start due to the following error: 
The system cannot find the file specified.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type:	Error
Event Source:	Service Control Manager
Event Category:	None
Event ID:	7023
Date: 11/10/2011
Time: 8:22:05 AM
User: N/A
Computer:	DPS-TOOFLISS
Description:
The Remote TCP/IPv6 service terminated with the following error: 
The specified module could not be found.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type:	Error
Event Source:	Service Control Manager
Event Category:	None
Event ID:	7000
Date: 11/10/2011
Time: 8:22:05 AM
User: N/A
Computer:	DPS-TOOFLISS
Description:
The SQL Server (SQLEXPRESS) service failed to start due to the following error: 
The service did not respond to the start or control request in a timely fashion.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type:	Error
Event Source:	Service Control Manager
Event Category:	None
Event ID:	7009
Date: 11/10/2011
Time: 8:22:05 AM
User: N/A
Computer:	DPS-TOOFLISS
Description:
Timeout (30000 milliseconds) waiting for the SQL Server (SQLEXPRESS) service to connect.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type:	Error
Event Source:	Service Control Manager
Event Category:	None
Event ID:	7000
Date: 11/10/2011
Time: 8:22:05 AM
User: N/A
Computer:	DPS-TOOFLISS
Description:
The lxdnCATSCustConnectService service failed to start due to the following error: 
The service did not respond to the start or control request in a timely fashion.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type:	Error
Event Source:	Service Control Manager
Event Category:	None
Event ID:	7009
Date: 11/10/2011
Time: 8:22:05 AM
User: N/A
Computer:	DPS-TOOFLISS
Description:
Timeout (30000 milliseconds) waiting for the lxdnCATSCustConnectService service to connect.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type:	Error
Event Source:	Service Control Manager
Event Category:	None
Event ID:	7000
Date: 11/10/2011
Time: 8:22:05 AM
User: N/A
Computer:	DPS-TOOFLISS
Description:
The hpdj service failed to start due to the following error: 
The system cannot find the file specified.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Go to *Start *- *Run *and copy and paste the following:

*regedit /e C:\look.txt "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Cdrom"*

You won't see anything happen and it will only take a second. You will find the report it creates at C:\look.txt. Please open it in Notepad and then copy and paste the report here.


----------



## dgp1939 (Oct 9, 2003)

Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Cdrom]
"DependOnGroup"=hex(7):53,00,43,00,53,00,49,00,20,00,6d,00,69,00,6e,00,69,00,\
70,00,6f,00,72,00,74,00,00,00,00,00
"ErrorControl"=dword:00000001
"Group"="SCSI CDROM Class"
"Start"=dword:00000001
"Tag"=dword:00000002
"Type"=dword:00000001
"DisplayName"="CD-ROM Driver"
"ImagePath"=hex(2):53,00,79,00,73,00,74,00,65,00,6d,00,33,00,32,00,5c,00,44,00,\
52,00,49,00,56,00,45,00,52,00,53,00,5c,00,63,00,64,00,72,00,6f,00,6d,00,2e,\
00,73,00,79,00,73,00,00,00
"AutoRun"=dword:00000001
"AutoRunAlwaysDisable"=hex(7):4e,00,45,00,43,00,20,00,20,00,20,00,20,00,20,00,\
4d,00,42,00,52,00,2d,00,37,00,20,00,20,00,20,00,00,00,4e,00,45,00,43,00,20,\
00,20,00,20,00,20,00,20,00,4d,00,42,00,52,00,2d,00,37,00,2e,00,34,00,20,00,\
00,00,50,00,49,00,4f,00,4e,00,45,00,45,00,52,00,20,00,43,00,48,00,41,00,4e,\
00,47,00,52,00,20,00,44,00,52,00,4d,00,2d,00,31,00,38,00,30,00,34,00,58,00,\
00,00,50,00,49,00,4f,00,4e,00,45,00,45,00,52,00,20,00,43,00,44,00,2d,00,52,\
00,4f,00,4d,00,20,00,44,00,52,00,4d,00,2d,00,36,00,33,00,32,00,34,00,58,00,\
00,00,50,00,49,00,4f,00,4e,00,45,00,45,00,52,00,20,00,43,00,44,00,2d,00,52,\
00,4f,00,4d,00,20,00,44,00,52,00,4d,00,2d,00,36,00,32,00,34,00,58,00,20,00,\
00,00,54,00,4f,00,52,00,69,00,53,00,41,00,4e,00,20,00,43,00,44,00,2d,00,52,\
00,4f,00,4d,00,20,00,43,00,44,00,52,00,5f,00,43,00,33,00,36,00,00,00,00,00

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Cdrom\Enum]
"Count"=dword:00000000
"NextInstance"=dword:00000000
"INITSTARTFAILED"=dword:00000001


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Please run TDSSKiller again.

Please go to the following link and run TDSSKiller:

http://support.kaspersky.com/viruses/solutions?qid=208280684

Allow it cure anything if prompted.

Please post the log back here.


----------



## dgp1939 (Oct 9, 2003)

It found no threats. Here's the log:


10:24:59.0718 3892	TDSS rootkit removing tool 2.6.18.0 Nov 11 2011 15:47:15
10:25:00.0203 3892	============================================================
10:25:00.0203 3892	Current date / time: 2011/11/14 10:25:00.0203
10:25:00.0203 3892	SystemInfo:
10:25:00.0203 3892	
10:25:00.0218 3892	OS Version: 5.1.2600 ServicePack: 3.0
10:25:00.0218 3892	Product type: Workstation
10:25:00.0218 3892	ComputerName: DPS-TOOFLISS
10:25:00.0234 3892	UserName: Don
10:25:00.0234 3892	Windows directory: C:\WINDOWS
10:25:00.0234 3892	System windows directory: C:\WINDOWS
10:25:00.0234 3892	Processor architecture: Intel x86
10:25:00.0234 3892	Number of processors: 1
10:25:00.0234 3892	Page size: 0x1000
10:25:00.0234 3892	Boot type: Normal boot
10:25:00.0234 3892	============================================================
10:25:03.0078 3892	Initialize success
10:25:06.0312 1168	============================================================
10:25:06.0312 1168	Scan started
10:25:06.0312 1168	Mode: Manual; 
10:25:06.0312 1168	============================================================
10:25:09.0468 1168	Abiosdsk - ok
10:25:09.0515 1168	abp480n5 - ok
10:25:09.0687 1168	ACPI (8fd99680a539792a30e97944fdaecf17) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ACPI.sys
10:25:09.0687 1168	ACPI - ok
10:25:09.0781 1168	ACPIEC (9859c0f6936e723e4892d7141b1327d5) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ACPIEC.sys
10:25:09.0781 1168	ACPIEC - ok
10:25:09.0843 1168	adpu160m - ok
10:25:09.0968 1168	aec (8bed39e3c35d6a489438b8141717a557) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\aec.sys
10:25:09.0984 1168	aec - ok
10:25:10.0078 1168	AFD (1e44bc1e83d8fd2305f8d452db109cf9) C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\afd.sys
10:25:10.0109 1168	AFD - ok
10:25:10.0234 1168	agp440 (08fd04aa961bdc77fb983f328334e3d7) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\agp440.sys
10:25:10.0234 1168	agp440 - ok
10:25:10.0281 1168	Aha154x - ok
10:25:10.0343 1168	aic78u2 - ok
10:25:10.0421 1168	aic78xx - ok
10:25:10.0515 1168	AliIde - ok
10:25:10.0546 1168	amsint - ok
10:25:10.0656 1168	asc - ok
10:25:10.0687 1168	asc3350p - ok
10:25:10.0765 1168	asc3550 - ok
10:25:10.0921 1168	AsyncMac (b153affac761e7f5fcfa822b9c4e97bc) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\asyncmac.sys
10:25:10.0921 1168	AsyncMac - ok
10:25:10.0984 1168	atapi (9f3a2f5aa6875c72bf062c712cfa2674) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys
10:25:11.0000 1168	atapi - ok
10:25:11.0031 1168	Atdisk - ok
10:25:11.0109 1168	Atmarpc (9916c1225104ba14794209cfa8012159) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\atmarpc.sys
10:25:11.0109 1168	Atmarpc - ok
10:25:11.0250 1168	audstub (d9f724aa26c010a217c97606b160ed68) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\audstub.sys
10:25:11.0250 1168	audstub - ok
10:25:11.0359 1168	basic2 (9372cc48814a17e67c28945eb4acc189) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\basic2.sys
10:25:11.0390 1168	basic2 - ok
10:25:11.0515 1168	Beep (da1f27d85e0d1525f6621372e7b685e9) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Beep.sys
10:25:11.0515 1168	Beep - ok
10:25:11.0687 1168	catchme - ok
10:25:11.0812 1168	cbidf2k (90a673fc8e12a79afbed2576f6a7aaf9) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\cbidf2k.sys
10:25:11.0812 1168	cbidf2k - ok
10:25:11.0937 1168	CCDECODE (0be5aef125be881c4f854c554f2b025c) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\CCDECODE.sys
10:25:11.0937 1168	CCDECODE - ok
10:25:12.0000 1168	cd20xrnt - ok
10:25:12.0062 1168	Cdaudio (c1b486a7658353d33a10cc15211a873b) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Cdaudio.sys
10:25:12.0062 1168	Cdaudio - ok
10:25:12.0171 1168	Cdfs (c885b02847f5d2fd45a24e219ed93b32) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Cdfs.sys
10:25:12.0171 1168	Cdfs - ok
10:25:12.0234 1168	Cdrom (1f4260cc5b42272d71f79e570a27a4fe) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\cdrom.sys
10:25:12.0234 1168	Cdrom - ok
10:25:12.0281 1168	Changer - ok
10:25:12.0375 1168	CmdIde - ok
10:25:12.0468 1168	Cpqarray - ok
10:25:12.0578 1168	ctljystk (71007bd2e1e26927fe3e4eb00c0beedf) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ctljystk.sys
10:25:12.0578 1168	ctljystk - ok
10:25:12.0640 1168	dac2w2k - ok
10:25:12.0718 1168	dac960nt - ok
10:25:12.0828 1168	DCamUSBSQTECH (9c98671eb51a6c9e807d807b3f70faa0) C:\WINDOWS\system32\Drivers\SQcaptur.sys
10:25:12.0828 1168	DCamUSBSQTECH - ok
10:25:12.0968 1168	Disk (044452051f3e02e7963599fc8f4f3e25) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\disk.sys
10:25:12.0968 1168	Disk - ok
10:25:13.0140 1168	dmboot (d992fe1274bde0f84ad826acae022a41) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\dmboot.sys
10:25:13.0171 1168	dmboot - ok
10:25:13.0296 1168	dmio (7c824cf7bbde77d95c08005717a95f6f) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\dmio.sys
10:25:13.0296 1168	dmio - ok
10:25:13.0390 1168	dmload (e9317282a63ca4d188c0df5e09c6ac5f) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\dmload.sys
10:25:13.0390 1168	dmload - ok
10:25:13.0468 1168	DMusic (8a208dfcf89792a484e76c40e5f50b45) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\DMusic.sys
10:25:13.0484 1168	DMusic - ok
10:25:13.0640 1168	dpti2o - ok
10:25:13.0687 1168	drmkaud (8f5fcff8e8848afac920905fbd9d33c8) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\drmkaud.sys
10:25:13.0687 1168	drmkaud - ok
10:25:13.0781 1168	emu10k (ae4e46d96e9d33790c8617e36791b576) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\emu10k1f.sys
10:25:13.0859 1168	emu10k - ok
10:25:13.0984 1168	emu10k1 (aadc81e967c25dd7c90e150fec6eab74) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ctlface.sys
10:25:13.0984 1168	emu10k1 - ok
10:25:14.0156 1168	Fallback (9ea76a7f28cd968f8adc709e479f23b2) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\fallback.sys
10:25:14.0171 1168	Fallback - ok
10:25:14.0281 1168	Fastfat (38d332a6d56af32635675f132548343e) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Fastfat.sys
10:25:14.0281 1168	Fastfat - ok
10:25:14.0343 1168	Fdc (92cdd60b6730b9f50f6a1a0c1f8cdc81) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\fdc.sys
10:25:14.0359 1168	Fdc - ok
10:25:14.0609 1168	FileMonitor (105df2089fea245e8f80984ae91158dc) C:\Program Files\IObit\IObit Malware Fighter\Drivers\wxp_x86\FileMonitor.sys
10:25:14.0625 1168	FileMonitor - ok
10:25:14.0687 1168	Fips (d45926117eb9fa946a6af572fbe1caa3) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Fips.sys
10:25:14.0687 1168	Fips - ok
10:25:14.0750 1168	Flpydisk (9d27e7b80bfcdf1cdd9b555862d5e7f0) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\flpydisk.sys
10:25:14.0750 1168	Flpydisk - ok
10:25:14.0843 1168	FltMgr (b2cf4b0786f8212cb92ed2b50c6db6b0) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\fltmgr.sys
10:25:14.0843 1168	FltMgr - ok
10:25:14.0953 1168	Fsks (b7b262d0431374f3afd1349e35b368d9) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\fsksnt.sys
10:25:14.0953 1168	Fsks - ok
10:25:15.0015 1168	Fs_Rec (3e1e2bd4f39b0e2b7dc4f4d2bcc2779a) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Fs_Rec.sys
10:25:15.0015 1168	Fs_Rec - ok
10:25:15.0062 1168	Ftdisk (6ac26732762483366c3969c9e4d2259d) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ftdisk.sys
10:25:15.0062 1168	Ftdisk - ok
10:25:15.0125 1168	gameenum (065639773d8b03f33577f6cdaea21063) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\gameenum.sys
10:25:15.0125 1168	gameenum - ok
10:25:15.0218 1168	Gpc (0a02c63c8b144bd8c86b103dee7c86a2) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\msgpc.sys
10:25:15.0218 1168	Gpc - ok
10:25:15.0343 1168	hidgame (923ee4eef2582909a056904ca8026015) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\hidgame.sys
10:25:15.0343 1168	hidgame - ok
10:25:15.0421 1168	hidusb (ccf82c5ec8a7326c3066de870c06daf1) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\hidusb.sys
10:25:15.0421 1168	hidusb - ok
10:25:15.0484 1168	hpn - ok
10:25:15.0531 1168	hpt3xx - ok
10:25:15.0625 1168	HSFHWBS2 (970178e8e003eb1481293830069624b9) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\HSFBS2S2.sys
10:25:15.0640 1168	HSFHWBS2 - ok
10:25:15.0750 1168	HSF_DP (ebb354438a4c5a3327fb97306260714a) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\HSFDPSP2.sys
10:25:15.0781 1168	HSF_DP - ok
10:25:15.0906 1168	hsf_msft (74e379857d4c0dfb56de2d19b8f4c434) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\HSF_MSFT.sys
10:25:16.0109 1168	hsf_msft - ok
10:25:16.0562 1168	HTTP (f80a415ef82cd06ffaf0d971528ead38) C:\WINDOWS\system32\Drivers\HTTP.sys
10:25:16.0609 1168	HTTP - ok
10:25:16.0843 1168	i2omgmt - ok
10:25:17.0078 1168	i2omp - ok
10:25:17.0265 1168	i8042prt (4a0b06aa8943c1e332520f7440c0aa30) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\i8042prt.sys
10:25:17.0265 1168	i8042prt - ok
10:25:17.0343 1168	Imapi (083a052659f5310dd8b6a6cb05edcf8e) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\imapi.sys
10:25:17.0343 1168	Imapi - ok
10:25:17.0421 1168	ini910u - ok
10:25:17.0468 1168	IntelIde - ok
10:25:17.0562 1168	intelppm (8c953733d8f36eb2133f5bb58808b66b) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\intelppm.sys
10:25:17.0562 1168	intelppm - ok
10:25:17.0625 1168	ip6fw (3bb22519a194418d5fec05d800a19ad0) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ip6fw.sys
10:25:17.0625 1168	ip6fw - ok
10:25:17.0734 1168	IpFilterDriver (731f22ba402ee4b62748adaf6363c182) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ipfltdrv.sys
10:25:17.0734 1168	IpFilterDriver - ok
10:25:17.0828 1168	IpInIp (b87ab476dcf76e72010632b5550955f5) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ipinip.sys
10:25:17.0828 1168	IpInIp - ok
10:25:17.0906 1168	IpNat (cc748ea12c6effde940ee98098bf96bb) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ipnat.sys
10:25:17.0906 1168	IpNat - ok
10:25:17.0953 1168	IPSec (23c74d75e36e7158768dd63d92789a91) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ipsec.sys
10:25:17.0953 1168	IPSec - ok
10:25:18.0015 1168	IRENUM (c93c9ff7b04d772627a3646d89f7bf89) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\irenum.sys
10:25:18.0015 1168	IRENUM - ok
10:25:18.0109 1168	isapnp (05a299ec56e52649b1cf2fc52d20f2d7) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\isapnp.sys
10:25:18.0109 1168	isapnp - ok
10:25:18.0328 1168	K56 (a4e3277398c8aba999483d4c658c9696) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\k56nt.sys
10:25:18.0343 1168	K56 - ok
10:25:18.0390 1168	Kbdclass (463c1ec80cd17420a542b7f36a36f128) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\kbdclass.sys
10:25:18.0390 1168	Kbdclass - ok
10:25:18.0468 1168	kmixer (692bcf44383d056aed41b045a323d378) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\kmixer.sys
10:25:18.0484 1168	kmixer - ok
10:25:18.0578 1168	KSecDD (b467646c54cc746128904e1654c750c1) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\KSecDD.sys
10:25:18.0593 1168	KSecDD - ok
10:25:18.0640 1168	lbrtfdc - ok
10:25:18.0765 1168	MASPINT (a2ae666cee860babe7fa6f1662b71737) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\MASPINT.sys
10:25:18.0765 1168	MASPINT - ok
10:25:18.0875 1168	mdmxsdk (195741aee20369980796b557358cd774) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\mdmxsdk.sys
10:25:18.0875 1168	mdmxsdk - ok
10:25:19.0000 1168	mnmdd (4ae068242760a1fb6e1a44bf4e16afa6) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\mnmdd.sys
10:25:19.0000 1168	mnmdd - ok
10:25:19.0109 1168	Modem (dfcbad3cec1c5f964962ae10e0bcc8e1) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Modem.sys
10:25:19.0109 1168	Modem - ok
10:25:19.0218 1168	MODEMCSA (1992e0d143b09653ab0f9c5e04b0fd65) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\MODEMCSA.sys
10:25:19.0234 1168	MODEMCSA - ok
10:25:19.0281 1168	Mouclass (35c9e97194c8cfb8430125f8dbc34d04) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\mouclass.sys
10:25:19.0281 1168	Mouclass - ok
10:25:19.0390 1168	mouhid (b1c303e17fb9d46e87a98e4ba6769685) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\mouhid.sys
10:25:19.0390 1168	mouhid - ok
10:25:19.0453 1168	MountMgr (a80b9a0bad1b73637dbcbba7df72d3fd) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\MountMgr.sys
10:25:19.0453 1168	MountMgr - ok
10:25:19.0515 1168	mraid35x - ok
10:25:19.0703 1168	MRxDAV (11d42bb6206f33fbb3ba0288d3ef81bd) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\mrxdav.sys
10:25:19.0718 1168	MRxDAV - ok
10:25:19.0843 1168	MRxSmb (7d304a5eb4344ebeeab53a2fe3ffb9f0) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\mrxsmb.sys
10:25:19.0875 1168	MRxSmb - ok
10:25:19.0953 1168	Msfs (c941ea2454ba8350021d774daf0f1027) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Msfs.sys
10:25:19.0953 1168	Msfs - ok
10:25:20.0031 1168	MSKSSRV (d1575e71568f4d9e14ca56b7b0453bf1) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\MSKSSRV.sys
10:25:20.0046 1168	MSKSSRV - ok
10:25:20.0125 1168	MSPCLOCK (325bb26842fc7ccc1fcce2c457317f3e) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\MSPCLOCK.sys
10:25:20.0125 1168	MSPCLOCK - ok
10:25:20.0187 1168	MSPQM (bad59648ba099da4a17680b39730cb3d) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\MSPQM.sys
10:25:20.0187 1168	MSPQM - ok
10:25:20.0343 1168	mssmbios (af5f4f3f14a8ea2c26de30f7a1e17136) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\mssmbios.sys
10:25:20.0343 1168	mssmbios - ok
10:25:20.0437 1168	MSTEE (e53736a9e30c45fa9e7b5eac55056d1d) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\MSTEE.sys
10:25:20.0437 1168	MSTEE - ok
10:25:20.0546 1168	Mup (de6a75f5c270e756c5508d94b6cf68f5) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Mup.sys
10:25:20.0546 1168	Mup - ok
10:25:20.0625 1168	NABTSFEC (5b50f1b2a2ed47d560577b221da734db) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\NABTSFEC.sys
10:25:20.0625 1168	NABTSFEC - ok
10:25:20.0718 1168	NDIS (1df7f42665c94b825322fae71721130d) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\NDIS.sys
10:25:20.0734 1168	NDIS - ok
10:25:20.0812 1168	NdisIP (7ff1f1fd8609c149aa432f95a8163d97) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\NdisIP.sys
10:25:20.0812 1168	NdisIP - ok
10:25:20.0906 1168	NdisTapi (0109c4f3850dfbab279542515386ae22) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ndistapi.sys
10:25:20.0906 1168	NdisTapi - ok
10:25:20.0968 1168	Ndisuio (f927a4434c5028758a842943ef1a3849) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ndisuio.sys
10:25:20.0968 1168	Ndisuio - ok
10:25:21.0031 1168	NdisWan (edc1531a49c80614b2cfda43ca8659ab) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ndiswan.sys
10:25:21.0031 1168	NdisWan - ok
10:25:21.0125 1168	NDProxy (9282bd12dfb069d3889eb3fcc1000a9b) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\NDProxy.sys
10:25:21.0125 1168	NDProxy - ok
10:25:21.0203 1168	NetBIOS (5d81cf9a2f1a3a756b66cf684911cdf0) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\netbios.sys
10:25:21.0218 1168	NetBIOS - ok
10:25:21.0265 1168	NetBT (74b2b2f5bea5e9a3dc021d685551bd3d) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\netbt.sys
10:25:21.0281 1168	NetBT - ok
10:25:21.0390 1168	Npfs (3182d64ae053d6fb034f44b6def8034a) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Npfs.sys
10:25:21.0406 1168	Npfs - ok
10:25:21.0484 1168	Ntfs (78a08dd6a8d65e697c18e1db01c5cdca) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Ntfs.sys
10:25:21.0515 1168	Ntfs - ok
10:25:21.0609 1168	Null (73c1e1f395918bc2c6dd67af7591a3ad) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Null.sys
10:25:21.0609 1168	Null - ok
10:25:21.0765 1168	nv (71dbdc08df86b80511e72953fa1ad6b0) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\nv4_mini.sys
10:25:21.0843 1168	nv - ok
10:25:21.0921 1168	NwlnkFlt (b305f3fad35083837ef46a0bbce2fc57) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\nwlnkflt.sys
10:25:21.0921 1168	NwlnkFlt - ok
10:25:22.0000 1168	NwlnkFwd (c99b3415198d1aab7227f2c88fd664b9) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\nwlnkfwd.sys
10:25:22.0000 1168	NwlnkFwd - ok
10:25:22.0140 1168	Parport (5575faf8f97ce5e713d108c2a58d7c7c) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\parport.sys
10:25:22.0140 1168	Parport - ok
10:25:22.0218 1168	PartMgr (beb3ba25197665d82ec7065b724171c6) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\PartMgr.sys
10:25:22.0218 1168	PartMgr - ok
10:25:22.0312 1168	ParVdm (70e98b3fd8e963a6a46a2e6247e0bea1) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ParVdm.sys
10:25:22.0312 1168	ParVdm - ok
10:25:22.0375 1168	PCI (a219903ccf74233761d92bef471a07b1) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys
10:25:22.0375 1168	PCI - ok
10:25:22.0421 1168	PCIDump - ok
10:25:22.0500 1168	PCIIde (ccf5f451bb1a5a2a522a76e670000ff0) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pciide.sys
10:25:22.0500 1168	PCIIde - ok
10:25:22.0593 1168	Pcmcia (9e89ef60e9ee05e3f2eef2da7397f1c1) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Pcmcia.sys
10:25:22.0593 1168	Pcmcia - ok
10:25:22.0656 1168	PDCOMP - ok
10:25:22.0703 1168	PDFRAME - ok
10:25:22.0750 1168	PDRELI - ok
10:25:22.0796 1168	PDRFRAME - ok
10:25:22.0859 1168	perc2 - ok
10:25:22.0906 1168	perc2hib - ok
10:25:23.0031 1168	PfModNT (2f5532f9b0f903b26847da674b4f55b2) C:\WINDOWS\System32\PfModNT.sys
10:25:23.0078 1168	PfModNT - ok
10:25:23.0234 1168	PptpMiniport (efeec01b1d3cf84f16ddd24d9d9d8f99) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\raspptp.sys
10:25:23.0265 1168	PptpMiniport - ok
10:25:23.0406 1168	Processor (a32bebaf723557681bfc6bd93e98bd26) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\processr.sys
10:25:23.0406 1168	Processor - ok
10:25:23.0468 1168	PSched (09298ec810b07e5d582cb3a3f9255424) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\psched.sys
10:25:23.0484 1168	PSched - ok
10:25:23.0562 1168	Ptilink (80d317bd1c3dbc5d4fe7b1678c60cadd) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ptilink.sys
10:25:23.0562 1168	Ptilink - ok
10:25:23.0656 1168	PxHelp20 (1962166e0ceb740704f30fa55ad3d509) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\PxHelp20.sys
10:25:23.0656 1168	PxHelp20 - ok
10:25:23.0718 1168	ql1080 - ok
10:25:23.0750 1168	Ql10wnt - ok
10:25:23.0812 1168	ql12160 - ok
10:25:23.0875 1168	ql1240 - ok
10:25:23.0937 1168	ql1280 - ok
10:25:24.0000 1168	RasAcd (fe0d99d6f31e4fad8159f690d68ded9c) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\rasacd.sys
10:25:24.0000 1168	RasAcd - ok
10:25:24.0062 1168	Rasl2tp (11b4a627bc9614b885c4969bfa5ff8a6) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\rasl2tp.sys
10:25:24.0062 1168	Rasl2tp - ok
10:25:24.0109 1168	RasPppoe (5bc962f2654137c9909c3d4603587dee) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\raspppoe.sys
10:25:24.0125 1168	RasPppoe - ok
10:25:24.0187 1168	Raspti (fdbb1d60066fcfbb7452fd8f9829b242) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\raspti.sys
10:25:24.0187 1168	Raspti - ok
10:25:24.0265 1168	Rdbss (7ad224ad1a1437fe28d89cf22b17780a) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\rdbss.sys
10:25:24.0265 1168	Rdbss - ok
10:25:24.0312 1168	RDPCDD (4912d5b403614ce99c28420f75353332) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\RDPCDD.sys
10:25:24.0312 1168	RDPCDD - ok
10:25:24.0437 1168	RDPWD (fc105dd312ed64eb66bff111e8ec6eac) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\RDPWD.sys
10:25:24.0453 1168	RDPWD - ok
10:25:24.0515 1168	redbook (f828dd7e1419b6653894a8f97a0094c5) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\redbook.sys
10:25:24.0515 1168	redbook - ok
10:25:24.0765 1168	RegFilter (3bc05ec17f0a2bf4f141cb3d3390515e) C:\Program Files\IObit\IObit Malware Fighter\drivers\wxp_x86\regfilter.sys
10:25:24.0765 1168	RegFilter - ok
10:25:24.0906 1168	Rksample (4c35e57300a2dc5932a8e29efa527c32) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\rksample.sys
10:25:24.0906 1168	Rksample - ok
10:25:25.0140 1168	RsFx0103 (fd692c6ffade58f7c4c3c3c9a0ec35bd) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\RsFx0103.sys
10:25:25.0187 1168	RsFx0103 - ok
10:25:25.0390 1168	rtl8139 (d507c1400284176573224903819ffda3) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\RTL8139.SYS
10:25:25.0390 1168	rtl8139 - ok
10:25:25.0578 1168	Secdrv (90a3935d05b494a5a39d37e71f09a677) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\secdrv.sys
10:25:25.0593 1168	Secdrv - ok
10:25:25.0781 1168	serenum (0f29512ccd6bead730039fb4bd2c85ce) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\serenum.sys
10:25:25.0781 1168	serenum - ok
10:25:25.0859 1168	Serial (cca207a8896d4c6a0c9ce29a4ae411a7) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\serial.sys
10:25:25.0875 1168	Serial - ok
10:25:26.0062 1168	Sfloppy (8e6b8c671615d126fdc553d1e2de5562) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Sfloppy.sys
10:25:26.0062 1168	Sfloppy - ok
10:25:26.0156 1168	sfman (28b740a66cb88be3d0cd93d5664d7d88) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\sfman.sys
10:25:26.0171 1168	sfman - ok
10:25:26.0218 1168	Simbad - ok
10:25:26.0281 1168	SLIP (866d538ebe33709a5c9f5c62b73b7d14) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\SLIP.sys
10:25:26.0281 1168	SLIP - ok
10:25:26.0421 1168	SoftFax (413cfa795cad19a010889df0ec060408) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\faxnt.sys
10:25:26.0437 1168	SoftFax - ok
10:25:26.0468 1168	Sparrow - ok
10:25:26.0531 1168	SpeakerPhone (c11082c80723771c1979eacf7fdde1c3) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\spkpnt.sys
10:25:26.0531 1168	SpeakerPhone - ok
10:25:26.0593 1168	splitter (ab8b92451ecb048a4d1de7c3ffcb4a9f) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\splitter.sys
10:25:26.0593 1168	splitter - ok
10:25:26.0656 1168	sptd - ok
10:25:26.0781 1168	sr (76bb022c2fb6902fd5bdd4f78fc13a5d) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\sr.sys
10:25:26.0781 1168	sr - ok
10:25:26.0890 1168	Srv (47ddfc2f003f7f9f0592c6874962a2e7) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\srv.sys
10:25:26.0906 1168	Srv - ok
10:25:27.0000 1168	streamip (77813007ba6265c4b6098187e6ed79d2) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\StreamIP.sys
10:25:27.0000 1168	streamip - ok
10:25:27.0062 1168	swenum (3941d127aef12e93addf6fe6ee027e0f) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\swenum.sys
10:25:27.0062 1168	swenum - ok
10:25:27.0125 1168	swmidi (8ce882bcc6cf8a62f2b2323d95cb3d01) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\swmidi.sys
10:25:27.0125 1168	swmidi - ok
10:25:27.0187 1168	symc810 - ok
10:25:27.0234 1168	symc8xx - ok
10:25:27.0265 1168	sym_hi - ok
10:25:27.0312 1168	sym_u3 - ok
10:25:27.0359 1168	sysaudio (8b83f3ed0f1688b4958f77cd6d2bf290) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\sysaudio.sys
10:25:27.0359 1168	sysaudio - ok
10:25:27.0484 1168	Tcpip (9aefa14bd6b182d61e3119fa5f436d3d) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\tcpip.sys
10:25:27.0515 1168	Tcpip - ok
10:25:27.0578 1168	TDPIPE (6471a66807f5e104e4885f5b67349397) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\TDPIPE.sys
10:25:27.0578 1168	TDPIPE - ok
10:25:27.0640 1168	TDTCP (c56b6d0402371cf3700eb322ef3aaf61) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\TDTCP.sys
10:25:27.0640 1168	TDTCP - ok
10:25:27.0687 1168	TermDD (88155247177638048422893737429d9e) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\termdd.sys
10:25:27.0687 1168	TermDD - ok
10:25:27.0812 1168	Tones (e0f10a379239b4fab319c55a9cd6bc96) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\tonesnt.sys
10:25:27.0812 1168	Tones - ok
10:25:27.0843 1168	TosIde - ok
10:25:27.0953 1168	Udfs (5787b80c2e3c5e2f56c2a233d91fa2c9) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Udfs.sys
10:25:27.0953 1168	Udfs - ok
10:25:28.0031 1168	ultra - ok
10:25:28.0140 1168	Update (402ddc88356b1bac0ee3dd1580c76a31) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\update.sys
10:25:28.0171 1168	Update - ok
10:25:28.0453 1168	UrlFilter (6a65cd6761337d339001959232233f0d) C:\Program Files\IObit\IObit Malware Fighter\drivers\wxp_x86\UrlFilter.sys
10:25:28.0468 1168	UrlFilter - ok
10:25:28.0593 1168	USBAAPL (5c2bdc152bbab34f36473deaf7713f22) C:\WINDOWS\system32\Drivers\usbaapl.sys
10:25:28.0593 1168	USBAAPL - ok
10:25:28.0703 1168	usbccgp (173f317ce0db8e21322e71b7e60a27e8) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\usbccgp.sys
10:25:28.0703 1168	usbccgp - ok
10:25:28.0781 1168	usbehci (65dcf09d0e37d4c6b11b5b0b76d470a7) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\usbehci.sys
10:25:28.0781 1168	usbehci - ok
10:25:28.0875 1168	usbhub (1ab3cdde553b6e064d2e754efe20285c) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\usbhub.sys
10:25:28.0890 1168	usbhub - ok
10:25:28.0921 1168	usbprint (a717c8721046828520c9edf31288fc00) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\usbprint.sys
10:25:28.0937 1168	usbprint - ok
10:25:29.0015 1168	usbscan (a0b8cf9deb1184fbdd20784a58fa75d4) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\usbscan.sys
10:25:29.0015 1168	usbscan - ok
10:25:29.0093 1168	USBSTOR (a32426d9b14a089eaa1d922e0c5801a9) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\USBSTOR.SYS
10:25:29.0093 1168	USBSTOR - ok
10:25:29.0203 1168	usbuhci (26496f9dee2d787fc3e61ad54821ffe6) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\usbuhci.sys
10:25:29.0203 1168	usbuhci - ok
10:25:29.0328 1168	V124 (177b65899d418f8c8f037b20567a99d6) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\v124nt.sys
10:25:29.0343 1168	V124 - ok
10:25:29.0406 1168	VgaSave (0d3a8fafceacd8b7625cd549757a7df1) C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\vga.sys
10:25:29.0406 1168	VgaSave - ok
10:25:29.0453 1168	ViaIde - ok
10:25:29.0515 1168	VolSnap (4c8fcb5cc53aab716d810740fe59d025) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\VolSnap.sys
10:25:29.0531 1168	VolSnap - ok
10:25:29.0609 1168	Wanarp (e20b95baedb550f32dd489265c1da1f6) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\wanarp.sys
10:25:29.0609 1168	Wanarp - ok
10:25:29.0656 1168	WDICA - ok
10:25:29.0718 1168	wdmaud (6768acf64b18196494413695f0c3a00f) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\wdmaud.sys
10:25:29.0718 1168	wdmaud - ok
10:25:29.0812 1168	winachsf (a941aa38e3951058e584c4bbddd56ed9) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\HSF_CNXT.sys
10:25:29.0859 1168	winachsf - ok
10:25:30.0125 1168	WS2IFSL (6abe6e225adb5a751622a9cc3bc19ce8) C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\ws2ifsl.sys
10:25:30.0125 1168	WS2IFSL - ok
10:25:30.0234 1168	WSTCODEC (c98b39829c2bbd34e454150633c62c78) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\WSTCODEC.SYS
10:25:30.0234 1168	WSTCODEC - ok
10:25:30.0343 1168	WudfPf (f15feafffbb3644ccc80c5da584e6311) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\WudfPf.sys
10:25:30.0343 1168	WudfPf - ok
10:25:30.0437 1168	WudfRd (28b524262bce6de1f7ef9f510ba3985b) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\wudfrd.sys
10:25:30.0437 1168	WudfRd - ok
10:25:30.0531 1168	xcpip - ok
10:25:30.0609 1168	xpsec - ok
10:25:30.0671 1168	MBR (0x1B8) (8f558eb6672622401da993e1e865c861) \Device\Harddisk0\DR0
10:25:30.0796 1168	\Device\Harddisk0\DR0 - ok
10:25:30.0812 1168	Boot (0x1200) (c9b0b55f7d980dbc48f2f104e6703606) \Device\Harddisk0\DR0\Partition0
10:25:30.0812 1168	\Device\Harddisk0\DR0\Partition0 - ok
10:25:30.0828 1168	============================================================
10:25:30.0828 1168	Scan finished
10:25:30.0828 1168	============================================================
10:25:30.0859 1648	Detected object count: 0
10:25:30.0859 1648	Actual detected object count: 0
10:25:54.0390 2144	Deinitialize success


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Please run the Fixdgp registry fix again that you should still have on your desktop.

After running it, please export the same registry key you just exported and post that here.

Also do another dxdiag and post that here please.


----------



## dgp1939 (Oct 9, 2003)

------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 11/15/2011, 15:51:15
Machine name: DPS-TOOFLISS
Operating System: Windows XP Home Edition (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 3 (2600.xpsp_sp3_gdr.101209-1647)
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: Dell Computer Corporation 
System Model: DIM4500 
BIOS: BIOS Date: 07/18/02 13:31:28 Ver: 08.00.00
Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.00GHz
Memory: 254MB RAM
Page File: 587MB used, 3654MB available
Windows Dir: C:\WINDOWS
DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
DxDiag Version: 5.03.2600.5512 32bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
DirectX Files Tab: No problems found.
Display Tab 1: No problems found.
Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
Sound Tab 2: No problems found.
Music Tab: No problems found.
Input Tab: No problems found.
Network Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D: 0/4 (n/a)
DirectDraw: 0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectPlay: 0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow: 0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
Card name: NVIDIA GeForce4 MX 420
Manufacturer: NVIDIA
Chip type: GeForce4 MX 420
DAC type: Integrated RAMDAC
Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0172&SUBSYS_015A10DE&REV_A3
Display Memory: 64.0 MB
Current Mode: 1280 x 720 (32 bit) (60Hz)
Monitor: Plug and Play Monitor
Monitor Max Res: 1600,1200
Driver Name: nv4_disp.dll
Driver Version: 6.14.0010.5216 (English)
DDI Version: 9 (or higher)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Driver Date/Size: 10/6/2003 13:16:00, 4246528 bytes
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
WHQL Date Stamp: n/a
VDD: n/a
Mini VDD: nv4_mini.sys
Mini VDD Date: 10/6/2003 13:16:00, 1550043 bytes
Device Identifier: {D7B71E3E-4232-11CF-0E67-502102C2CB35}
Vendor ID: 0x10DE
Device ID: 0x0172
SubSys ID: 0x015A10DE
Revision ID: 0x00A3
Revision ID: 0x00A3
Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_A ModeMPEG2_B ModeMPEG2_C ModeMPEG2_D 
Deinterlace Caps: {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
Registry: OK
DDraw Status: Enabled
D3D Status: Enabled
AGP Status: Enabled
DDraw Test Result: Not run
D3D7 Test Result: Not run
D3D8 Test Result: Not run
D3D9 Test Result: Not run

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
Description: SB Live! Wave Device
Default Sound Playback: Yes
Default Voice Playback: Yes
Hardware ID: PCI\VEN_1102&DEV_0002&SUBSYS_80221102&REV_07
Manufacturer ID: 1
Product ID: 100
Type: WDM
Driver Name: emu10k1f.sys
Driver Version: 5.12.0001.3511 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
Date and Size: 9/13/2001 13:09:48, 777088 bytes
Other Files: 
Driver Provider: Creative
HW Accel Level: Full
Cap Flags: 0xF5F
Min/Max Sample Rate: 5000, 48000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 33, 32
Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 33, 32
HW Memory: 0
Voice Management: Yes
EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: Yes, Yes
I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No
Registry: OK
Sound Test Result: Not run

Description: Modem #2 Line Playback (emulated)
Default Sound Playback: No
Default Voice Playback: No
Hardware ID: 
Manufacturer ID: 1
Product ID: 81
Type: Emulated
Driver Name: 
Driver Version: 
Driver Attributes: 
WHQL Logo'd: 
Date and Size: 
Other Files: 
Driver Provider: 
HW Accel Level: Full
Cap Flags: 0x0
Min/Max Sample Rate: 0, 0
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 0, 0
Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
HW Memory: 0
Voice Management: No
EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No
Registry: OK
Sound Test Result: Not run

---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
Description: SB Live! Wave Device
Default Sound Capture: Yes
Default Voice Capture: Yes
Driver Name: emu10k1f.sys
Driver Version: 5.12.0001.3511 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Date and Size: 9/13/2001 13:09:48, 777088 bytes
Cap Flags: 0x41
Format Flags: 0xFFF

Description: Modem #2 Line Record (emulated)
Default Sound Capture: No
Default Voice Capture: No
Driver Name: 
Driver Version: 
Driver Attributes: 
Date and Size: 
Cap Flags: 0x20
Format Flags: 0x0

-----------
DirectMusic
-----------
DLS Path: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\drivers\GM.DLS
DLS Version: 1.00.0016.0002
Acceleration: n/a
Ports: Microsoft Synthesizer, Software (Not Kernel Mode), Output, DLS, Internal, Default Port
SB Live! Wave Device, Software (Kernel Mode), Output, DLS, Internal
Microsoft MIDI Mapper [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
A: SB Live! MIDI Synth [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
B: SB Live! MIDI Synth [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
SB Live! Soft Synth [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
SB Live! MIDI UART [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, External
Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
SB Live! MIDI UART [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Input, No DLS, External
Registry: OK
Test Result: Not run

-------------------
DirectInput Devices
-------------------
Device Name: Mouse
Attached: 1
Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
FF Driver: n/a

Device Name: Keyboard
Attached: 1
Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
FF Driver: n/a

Device Name: 2600 Series
Attached: 1
Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x043D, 0x011D
FF Driver: n/a

Device Name: FX3000
Attached: 0
Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x045E, 0x010D
FF Driver: n/a

Poll w/ Interrupt: No
Registry: OK

-----------
USB Devices
-----------
+ USB Root Hub
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x8086, 0x24C4
| Matching Device ID: usb\root_hub
| Service: usbhub
| Driver: usbhub.sys, 4/13/2008 13:45:37, 59520 bytes
| Driver: usbd.sys, 8/18/2001 07:00:00, 4736 bytes
| 
+-+ Logitech USB WheelMouse
| | Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC00C
| | Location: USB Optical Mouse
| | Matching Device ID: usb\vid_046d&pid_c00c
| | Service: HidUsb
| | Driver: hidusb.sys, 4/13/2008 13:45:27, 10368 bytes
| | Driver: hidclass.sys, 4/13/2008 13:45:26, 36864 bytes
| | Driver: hidparse.sys, 4/13/2008 13:45:22, 24960 bytes
| | Driver: hid.dll, 4/13/2008 19:11:54, 20992 bytes
| | 
| +-+ Logitech USB WheelMouse
| | | Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC00C
| | | Matching Device ID: hid\vid_046d&pid_c00c
| | | Service: mouhid
| | | Driver: mouclass.sys, 4/13/2008 13:39:47, 23040 bytes
| | | Driver: mouhid.sys, 8/18/2001 07:00:00, 12160 bytes

----------------
Gameport Devices
----------------
+ Intel(R) 82801BA/CA PCI Bridge - 244E
| Location: PCI bus 0, device 30, function 0
| Matching Device ID: pci\ven_8086&dev_244e
| Service: pci
| 
+-+ Creative Game Port
| | Location: PCI bus 2, device 2, function 1
| | Matching Device ID: pci\ven_1102&dev_7002&subsys_00201102
| | Service: gameenum
| | Driver: gameenum.sys, 4/13/2008 13:45:29, 10624 bytes
| | 
| +-+ Generic Game port Device
| | | Vendor/Product ID: 0x045E, 0x010D
| | | Matching Device ID: gameport\gamedevice
| | | Service: hidgame
| | | OEMData: 10 00 00 00 04 00 00 00
| | | Driver: hidclass.sys, 4/13/2008 13:45:26, 36864 bytes
| | | Driver: hidparse.sys, 4/13/2008 13:45:22, 24960 bytes
| | | Driver: hid.dll, 4/13/2008 19:11:54, 20992 bytes
| | | Driver: hidgame.sys, 8/17/2001 14:02:32, 8576 bytes
| | | 
| | +-+ HID-compliant game controller
| | | | Vendor/Product ID: 0x045E, 0x010D
| | | | Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_game
| | | | OEMData: 10 00 00 00 04 00 00 00

------------
PS/2 Devices
------------
+ Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
| Matching Device ID: *pnp0303
| Service: i8042prt
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 4/13/2008 14:18:00, 52480 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 4/13/2008 13:39:47, 24576 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Keyboard Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_kbd
| Upper Filters: kbdclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 4/13/2008 19:13:20, 40840 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 4/13/2008 13:39:47, 24576 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Mouse Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_mou
| Upper Filters: mouclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 4/13/2008 19:13:20, 40840 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 4/13/2008 13:39:47, 23040 bytes

----------------------------
DirectPlay Service Providers
----------------------------
DirectPlay8 Modem Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
DirectPlay8 IPX Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
Internet TCP/IP Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpwsockx.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
IPX Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpwsockx.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
Modem Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpmodemx.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
Serial Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpmodemx.dll (5.03.2600.5512)

DirectPlay Voice Wizard Tests: Full Duplex: Passed, Half Duplex: Passed, Mic: Passed
DirectPlay Test Result: Not run
Registry: OK

-------------------
DirectPlay Adapters
-------------------
DirectPlay8 Modem Service Provider: Conexant HSF V92 56K RTAD Speakerphone PCI Modem
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider: COM1
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider: COM3
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider: Local Area Connection - IPv4 -

-----------------------
DirectPlay Voice Codecs
-----------------------
Voxware VR12 1.4kbit/s
Voxware SC06 6.4kbit/s
Voxware SC03 3.2kbit/s
MS-PCM 64 kbit/s
MS-ADPCM 32.8 kbit/s
Microsoft GSM 6.10 13 kbit/s
TrueSpeech(TM) 8.6 kbit/s

-------------------------
DirectPlay Lobbyable Apps
-------------------------

------------------------
Disk & DVD/CD-ROM Drives
------------------------
Drive: C:
Free Space: 29.4 GB
Total Space: 76.3 GB
File System: NTFS
Model: ST380013A

--------------
System Devices
--------------
Name: Intel(R) 82801DB/DBM USB 2.0 Enhanced Host Controller - 24CD
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24CD&SUBSYS_01321028&REV_01\3&267A616A&0&EF
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 13:45:35, 30208 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 13:45:36, 143872 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 19:12:08, 74240 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 13:45:37, 59520 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\hccoin.dll, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 19:11:54, 7168 bytes

Name: Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24CB&SUBSYS_01321028&REV_01\3&267A616A&0&F9
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 13:40:29, 24960 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 13:40:30, 96512 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pciide.sys, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 8/18/2001 07:00:00, 3328 bytes

Name: Standard Universal PCI to USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24C7&SUBSYS_01321028&REV_01\3&267A616A&0&EA
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 13:45:35, 20608 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 13:45:36, 143872 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 19:12:08, 74240 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 13:45:37, 59520 bytes

Name: Standard Universal PCI to USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24C4&SUBSYS_01321028&REV_01\3&267A616A&0&E9
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 13:45:35, 20608 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 13:45:36, 143872 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 19:12:08, 74240 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 13:45:37, 59520 bytes

 Name: Intel(R) 82801DB/DBM SMBus Controller - 24C3
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24C3&SUBSYS_01321028&REV_01\3&267A616A&0&FB
Driver: n/a

Name: Standard Universal PCI to USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24C2&SUBSYS_01321028&REV_01\3&267A616A&0&E8
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 13:45:35, 20608 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 13:45:36, 143872 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 19:12:08, 74240 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 13:45:37, 59520 bytes

Name: Intel(R) 82801DB LPC Interface Controller - 24C0
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24C0&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_01\3&267A616A&0&F8
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\isapnp.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 13:36:41, 37248 bytes

Name: Intel(R) 82801BA/CA PCI Bridge - 244E
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_244E&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_81\3&267A616A&0&F0
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) 82845 Processor to AGP Controller - 1A31
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1A31&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_11\3&267A616A&0&08
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\AGP440.SYS, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 13:36:38, 42368 bytes

Name: Intel(R) 82845 Processor to I/O Controller - 1A30
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1A30&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_11\3&267A616A&0&00
Driver: n/a

Name: Conexant HSF V92 56K RTAD Speakerphone PCI Modem
Device ID: PCI\VEN_14F1&DEV_2016&SUBSYS_021913E0&REV_01\4&2AF9ED5&0&08F0
Driver: C:\Program Files\CONEXANT\CNXT_MODEM_PCI_VEN_14F1&DEV_2016&SUBSYS_021913E0\hxfsetup.exe, 0.00.0000.0000 (English), 6/1/2001 22:00:56, 245760 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\amosnt.sys, 2.00.0001.0001 (English), 7/25/2001 16:56:48, 167309 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\basic2.sys, 2.00.0001.0001 (English), 7/18/2001 18:01:56, 77426 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\fallback.sys, 2.00.0001.0001 (English), 7/18/2001 18:04:04, 310899 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\faxnt.sys, 2.00.0001.0001 (English), 7/18/2001 18:05:26, 217019 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\fsksnt.sys, 2.00.0001.0001 (English), 7/18/2001 18:06:12, 127405 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\hsf_cnxt.sys, 5.00.0001.0001 (English), 7/25/2001 16:58:28, 584336 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\k56nt.sys, 2.00.0001.0001 (English), 7/18/2001 18:06:40, 426783 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\rksample.sys, 2.00.0001.0001 (English), 7/18/2001 18:01:38, 67654 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\soar.sys, 2.00.0001.0001 (English), 7/18/2001 17:58:10, 48494 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\spkpnt.sys, 2.00.0001.0001 (English), 7/18/2001 18:07:00, 80449 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\tonesnt.sys, 2.00.0001.0001 (English), 7/18/2001 18:04:26, 56607 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\v124nt.sys, 2.00.0001.0001 (English), 7/18/2001 18:01:20, 534125 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\del0219.cty, 7/25/2001 12:23:00, 119224 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\hsfinst.dll, 5.00.0001.0001 (English), 5/1/2001 11:01:10, 11562 bytes

Name: Creative Game Port
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1102&DEV_7002&SUBSYS_00201102&REV_07\4&2AF9ED5&0&11F0
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\gameenum.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 13:45:29, 10624 bytes

Name: Creative SB Live! Value (WDM)
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1102&DEV_0002&SUBSYS_80221102&REV_07\4&2AF9ED5&0&10F0
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ksuser.dll, 5.03.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 19:11:56, 4096 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ksproxy.ax, 5.03.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 19:12:42, 129536 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ks.sys, 5.03.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 14:16:36, 141056 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\drmk.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 13:45:14, 60160 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\portcls.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 14:19:41, 146048 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\stream.sys, 5.03.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 13:45:15, 49408 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\wdmaud.drv, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 19:12:45, 23552 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\emu10k1f.sys, 5.12.0001.3511 (English), 9/13/2001 13:09:48, 777088 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\2gmgsmt.sf2, 12/15/1998 11:47:06, 2090170 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\sfman32.dll, 4.06.0000.3301 (English), 7/11/2001 06:41:52, 51200 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\devldr32.exe, 1.00.0000.0022 (English), 8/31/2001 08:44:30, 25600 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\sblfx.dll, 5.12.0001.3210 (English), 2/20/2001 20:00:00, 495616 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctwdm32.dll, 5.00.0000.2003 (English), 7/11/2001 06:35:06, 3584 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\devcon32.dll, 4.06.0000.0658 (English), 8/4/2001 08:03:34, 352256 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\a3d.dll, 80.00.0000.0003 (English), 10/14/1998 11:03:00, 59392 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\sfman.sys, 4.10.0000.3302 (English), 8/31/2001 08:37:58, 36992 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ctlface.sys, 5.12.0001.2110 (English), 7/11/2001 06:34:52, 6912 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\eapci2m.ecw, 1/21/1999 12:31:36, 2259070 bytes

Name: Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethernet NIC
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10EC&DEV_8139&SUBSYS_000113E0&REV_10\4&2AF9ED5&0&00F0
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\RTL8139.sys, 5.398.0613.2003 (English), 8/4/2004 00:31:32, 20992 bytes

Name: NVIDIA GeForce4 MX 420
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0172&SUBSYS_015A10DE&REV_A3\4&2D478306&0&0008
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\nv4_mini.sys, 6.14.0010.5216 (English), 10/6/2003 13:16:00, 1550043 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvinstnt.dll, 6.14.0010.5216 (English), 10/6/2003 13:16:00, 131072 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe, 6.14.0010.5216 (English), 10/6/2003 13:16:00, 81920 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvcod.dll, 10/6/2003 13:16:00, 27136 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nv4_disp.dll, 6.14.0010.5216 (English), 10/6/2003 13:16:00, 4246528 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvoglnt.dll, 6.14.0010.5216 (English), 10/6/2003 13:16:00, 3551232 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvcpl.dll, 6.14.0010.5216 (English), 10/6/2003 13:16:00, 5058560 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvmctray.dll, 6.14.0010.5216 (English), 10/6/2003 13:16:00, 49152 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nview.dll, 6.14.0010.5216 (English), 10/6/2003 13:16:00, 1126400 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvwddi.dll, 6.14.0010.5216 (English), 10/6/2003 13:16:00, 35328 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvappbar.exe, 6.14.0010.5216 (English), 10/6/2003 13:16:00, 393216 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvwdmcpl.dll, 6.14.0010.5216 (English), 10/6/2003 13:16:00, 1470537 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvshell.dll, 6.14.0010.5216 (English), 10/6/2003 13:16:00, 430152 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvtuicpl.cpl, 6.14.0010.5216 (English), 10/6/2003 13:16:00, 73728 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nwiz.exe, 6.14.0010.5216 (English), 10/6/2003 13:16:00, 741376 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nviewimg.dll, 6.14.0010.5216 (English), 10/6/2003 13:16:00, 552960 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\keystone.exe, 6.14.0010.5216 (English), 10/6/2003 13:16:00, 290816 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvnt4cpl.dll, 6.14.0010.5216 (English), 10/6/2003 13:16:00, 225280 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\help\nvcpl.hlp, 10/6/2003 13:16:00, 65413 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\help\nvwcplen.hlp, 10/6/2003 13:16:00, 35984 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\nview\generic.tvp, 10/6/2003 13:16:00, 30902 bytes

------------------
DirectX Components
------------------
ddraw.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:11:51 279552 bytes
ddrawex.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:11:51 27136 bytes
dxapi.sys: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 04:00:00 10496 bytes
d3d8.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:11:51 1179648 bytes
d3d8thk.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:11:51 8192 bytes
d3d9.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:11:51 1689088 bytes
d3dim.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 04:00:00 436224 bytes
d3dim700.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:11:51 824320 bytes
d3dramp.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 04:00:00 590336 bytes
d3drm.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 04:00:00 350208 bytes
d3dxof.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 04:00:00 47616 bytes
d3dpmesh.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 04:00:00 34816 bytes
dplay.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 English Final Retail 8/18/2001 07:00:00 33040 bytes
dplayx.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:11:52 229888 bytes
dpmodemx.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:11:52 23552 bytes
dpwsock.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 English Final Retail 8/18/2001 07:00:00 42768 bytes
dpwsockx.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:11:52 57344 bytes
dplaysvr.exe: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:12:17 29696 bytes
dpnsvr.exe: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:12:17 17920 bytes
dpnet.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:11:52 375296 bytes
dpnlobby.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:09:20 3072 bytes
dpnaddr.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:09:19 3072 bytes
dpvoice.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:11:52 212480 bytes
dpvsetup.exe: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:12:18 83456 bytes
dpvvox.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:11:52 116736 bytes
dpvacm.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:11:52 21504 bytes
dpnhpast.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:11:52 35328 bytes
dpnhupnp.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:11:52 60928 bytes
dpserial.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 English Final Retail 8/18/2001 07:00:00 53520 bytes
dinput.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:11:52 158720 bytes
dinput8.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:11:52 181760 bytes
dimap.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 04:00:00 44032 bytes
diactfrm.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 04:00:00 467968 bytes
joy.cpl: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:12:41 68608 bytes
gcdef.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 04:00:00 223232 bytes
pid.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:12:02 35328 bytes
gameenum.sys: 5.01.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 13:45:29 10624 bytes
hidgame.sys: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/17/2001 14:02:32 8576 bytes
dsound.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:11:52 367616 bytes
dsound3d.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:11:52 1293824 bytes
dswave.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:11:52 19456 bytes
dsdmo.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:11:52 181248 bytes
dsdmoprp.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:11:52 71680 bytes
dmusic.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:11:52 104448 bytes
dmband.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:11:52 28672 bytes
dmcompos.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:11:52 61440 bytes
dmime.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:11:52 181248 bytes
dmloader.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:11:52 35840 bytes
dmstyle.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:11:52 105984 bytes
dmsynth.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:11:52 103424 bytes
dmscript.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:11:52 82432 bytes
system.dll: 1.01.4322.2490 English Final Retail 10/21/2011 08:17:54 1232896 bytes
dx7vb.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:11:52 619008 bytes
dx8vb.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:11:52 1227264 bytes
dxdiagn.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:11:52 2113536 bytes
mfc40.dll: 4.01.0000.6151 English Beta Retail 9/18/2010 01:53:25 954368 bytes
mfc42.dll: 6.02.8081.0000 English Final Retail 2/8/2011 08:33:55 978944 bytes
wsock32.dll: 5.01.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:12:10 22528 bytes
amstream.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:11:49 70656 bytes
devenum.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:11:51 59904 bytes
dxmasf.dll: 6.04.0009.1133 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:11:52 498742 bytes
mciqtz.drv: 4.00.0096.0729 English Final Retail 8/17/1998 04:21:54 11776 bytes
mciqtz32.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:11:56 35328 bytes
mpg2splt.ax: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:12:42 148992 bytes
msdmo.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:11:59 14336 bytes
encapi.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:11:53 20480 bytes
qasf.dll: 11.00.5721.5145 English Final Retail 10/18/2006 20:47:18 211456 bytes
qcap.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:12:03 192512 bytes
qdv.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:12:03 279040 bytes
qdvd.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:12:03 386048 bytes
qedit.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:12:03 562176 bytes
qedwipes.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 12:21:32 733696 bytes
quartz.dll: 6.05.2600.5933 English Final Retail 2/5/2010 13:27:45 1291776 bytes
quartz.vxd: Final Retail 8/17/1998 04:21:56 5672 bytes
strmdll.dll: 4.01.0000.3938 English Final Retail 8/26/2009 03:00:21 247326 bytes
vidx16.dll: 0.00.0000.0000 English Final Retail 8/17/1998 04:21:56 10240 bytes
iac25_32.ax: 2.00.0005.0053 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:12:42 199680 bytes
ir41_32.ax: 4.51.0016.0003 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:12:42 848384 bytes
ir41_qc.dll: 4.30.0062.0002 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:11:55 120320 bytes
ir41_qcx.dll: 4.30.0064.0001 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:11:55 338432 bytes
ir50_32.dll: 5.2562.0015.0055 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:11:55 755200 bytes
ir50_qc.dll: 5.00.0063.0048 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:11:55 200192 bytes
ir50_qcx.dll: 5.00.0064.0048 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:11:55 183808 bytes
ivfsrc.ax: 5.10.0002.0051 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:12:42 154624 bytes
mswebdvd.dll: 6.05.2600.5857 English Final Retail 8/5/2009 04:01:48 204800 bytes
ks.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 14:16:36 141056 bytes
ksproxy.ax: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:12:42 129536 bytes
ksuser.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:11:56 4096 bytes
stream.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 13:45:15 49408 bytes
mspclock.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 13:39:50 5376 bytes
mspqm.sys: 5.01.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 13:39:51 4992 bytes
mskssrv.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 13:39:52 7552 bytes
swenum.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 13:39:53 4352 bytes
mstee.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 13:39:50 5504 bytes
bdaplgin.ax: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:12:42 18432 bytes
bdasup.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 13:46:21 11776 bytes
msdvbnp.ax: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:12:42 56832 bytes
psisdecd.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:12:03 363520 bytes
psisrndr.ax: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:12:42 33280 bytes
ipsink.ax: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:12:42 16384 bytes
mpeg2data.ax: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:12:42 118272 bytes
ndisip.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 13:46:22 10880 bytes
mpe.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 13:46:22 15232 bytes
streamip.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 13:46:21 15232 bytes
msvidctl.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:12:01 1428992 bytes
slip.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 13:46:23 11136 bytes
nabtsfec.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 13:46:25 85248 bytes
ccdecode.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 13:46:23 17024 bytes
vbisurf.ax: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:12:42 30208 bytes
msyuv.dll: 5.03.2600.5908 English Final Retail 11/27/2009 12:11:44 17920 bytes
kstvtune.ax: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:12:42 61952 bytes
ksxbar.ax: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:12:42 43008 bytes
kswdmcap.ax: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:12:42 91136 bytes
vfwwdm32.dll: 5.01.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:12:08 53760 bytes
wstcodec.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 13:46:24 19200 bytes
wstdecod.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:12:10 50688 bytes
msdv.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 13:46:09 51200 bytes

------------------
DirectShow Filters
------------------

WDM Streaming VBI Codecs:
NABTS/FEC VBI Codec,0x00200000,2,1,,5.03.2600.5512
CC Decoder,0x00200000,2,1,,5.03.2600.5512
WST Codec,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512

DirectShow Filters:
WMAudio Decoder DMO,0x00800800,1,1,,
WMAPro over S/PDIF DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMA Voice Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
Mpeg4s Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMV Screen decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMVideo Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg43 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg4 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMT MuxDeMux Filter,0x00200000,0,0,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Full Screen Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
WMT VIH2 Fix,0x00200000,1,1,WLXVAFilt.dll",
Record Queue,0x00200000,1,1,WLXVAFilt.dll",
WMT Switch Filter,0x00200000,1,1,WLXVAFilt.dll",
WMT Virtual Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,WLXVAFilt.dll",
WMT DV Extract,0x00200000,1,1,WLXVAFilt.dll",
WMT Virtual Source,0x00200000,0,1,WLXVAFilt.dll",
WMT Sample Information Filter,0x00200000,1,1,WLXVAFilt.dll",
DV Muxer,0x00400000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.5512
SB MP3 Writer,0x00200000,1,0,,
Color Space Converter,0x00400001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
WM ASF Reader,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmpsrcwp.dll,11.00.5721.5145
AVI Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
WMT AudioAnalyzer,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
VGA 16 Color Ditherer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
Indeo® video 5.10 Compression Filter,0x00200000,1,1,ir50_32.dll,5.2562.0015.0055
Windows Media Audio Decoder,0x00800001,1,1,msadds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
AC3 Parser Filter,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.2600.5512
WMT Format Conversion,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
StreamBufferSink,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,
WMT Black Frame Generator,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
MJPEG Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
Indeo® video 5.10 Decompression Filter,0x00640000,1,1,ir50_32.dll,5.2562.0015.0055
WMT Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Microsoft Screen Video Decompressor,0x00800000,1,1,msscds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
MPEG-I Stream Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
SAMI (CC) Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
MPEG Layer-3 Decoder,0x00810000,1,1,l3codecx.ax,1.06.0000.0052
MPEG-2 Splitter,0x005fffff,1,0,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.2600.5512
Internal LMRT Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,LMRTREND.dll,6.00.0004.0827
MP4 Source,0x00600000,0,0,MP4Splitter.ax,1.00.0000.0002
ACELP.net Sipro Lab Audio Decoder,0x00800001,1,1,acelpdec.ax,1.04.0000.0000
Render Dib New,0x00200000,1,1,ezrgb24.ax,1.00.0000.0000
WMS Filter,0x00400000,0,1,CTWMSFLT.dll,1.10.0000.0000
Internal Script Command Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
MPEG Audio Decoder,0x03680001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
File Source (Netshow URL),0x00400000,0,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ACDFX Filter,0x00200000,1,1,ACDFX.ax,2.00.0001.0027
TrueMotion 2.0 Decompressor,0x00600001,1,1,tm20dec.ax,1.00.0000.0001
WMT Import Filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
DV Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Bitmap Generate,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Windows Media Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,wmvds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
Video Mixing Renderer 9,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,
Windows Media Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,wmv8ds32.ax,8.00.0000.4000
WMT VIH2 Fix,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Record Queue,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
ACDWaterMark,0x00200000,1,1,ACDWaterMark.ax,2.00.0000.0001
HP VTK MPEG-1 Encoder,0x00200000,3,3,hpqvtk01.dll,100.00.0128.0000
MP4 Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,MP4Splitter.ax,1.00.0000.0002
Windows Media Multiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASX file Parser,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASX v.2 file Parser,0x00600000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
NSC file Parser,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ACM Wrapper,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
CoreAAC Audio Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,,
Windows Media source filter,0x00600000,0,2,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
Video Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
Frame Eater,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
MPEG-2 Video Stream Analyzer,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,
Line 21 Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Video Port Manager,0x00600000,2,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
WST Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,wstdecod.dll,5.03.2600.5512
Video Renderer,0x00400000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
File Writer,0x00200000,1,0,WLXVAFilt.dll",
HP VTK Rotate Filter,0x00200000,1,1,hpqvtk01.dll,100.00.0128.0000
WM ASF Writer,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
WMT Sample Information Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
VBI Surface Allocator,0x00600000,1,1,vbisurf.ax,5.03.2600.5512
Microsoft MPEG-4 Video Decompressor,0x00800000,1,1,mpg4ds32.ax,8.00.0000.4504
File writer,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
SB MP3 Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,,
WMT Log Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WMT Virtual Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WAV Dest,0x00000000,0,0,,
DVD Navigator,0x00200000,0,2,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Overlay Mixer2,0x00400000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Cutlist File Source,0x00200000,0,1,qcut.dll,6.00.0002.0902
AVI Draw,0x00600064,9,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
.RAM file Parser,0x00600000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
WMT DirectX Transform Wrapper,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
G.711 Codec,0x00200000,1,1,g711codc.ax,5.01.2600.0000
MPEG-2 Demultiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.2600.5512
DV Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Indeo® audio software,0x00500000,1,1,iac25_32.ax,2.00.0005.0053
ACDEncodeRM,0x00200000,2,0,ACDEncodeRM.ax,2.00.0000.0027
Windows Media Update Filter,0x00400000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
AC3 Source Filter,0x00400000,0,1,AC3Filt.dll,1.00.0002.0000
ASF DIB Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF ACM Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF ICM Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF URL Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF JPEG Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF DJPEG Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF embedded stuff Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
9x8Resize,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WIA Stream Snapshot Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wiasf.ax,1.00.0000.0000
HP VTK Frame Grabber Filter,0x00200000,1,1,hpqvtk01.dll,100.00.0128.0000
URL StreamRenderer,0x00600000,1,0,LMRTREND.dll,6.00.0004.0827
Lava Filter,0x00200000,1,1,CTOozicFt.dll,1.01.0000.0000
Allocator Fix,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
SampleGrabber,0x00200000,1,1,qedit.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Null Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,qedit.dll,6.05.2600.5512
WMT Virtual Source,0x00200000,0,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x005fffff,1,0,mpeg2data.ax,
IVF source filter,0x00600000,0,1,ivfsrc.ax,5.10.0002.0051
WMT Interlacer,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
StreamBufferSource,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,
Smart Tee,0x00200000,1,2,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Overlay Mixer,0x00200000,0,0,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.5512
AVI Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
Ulead MPEG Splitter,0x00000000,0,0,,
Ulead MPEG Muxer,0x00000000,0,0,,
Uncompressed Domain Shot Detection Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
AVI/WAV File Source,0x00400000,0,2,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
MPEG4 Video Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,MP4Splitter.ax,1.00.0000.0002
QuickTime Movie Parser,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
Wave Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
MIDI Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
Multi-file Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
Lyric Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
File stream renderer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
XML Playlist,0x00400000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
HP VTK Resize Filter,0x00200000,1,1,hpqvtk01.dll,100.00.0128.0000
NVF Filter,0x00400000,0,1,CTNvfFlt.dll,1.00.0000.0000
ACDEncodeQT,0x00200000,0,0,ACDEncodeQT.ax,1.00.0000.0037
AVI Mux,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
MPEG4 Video Source,0x00600000,0,0,MP4Splitter.ax,1.00.0000.0002
Line 21 Decoder 2,0x00600002,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
File Source (Async.),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
File Source (URL),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
WMT DV Extract,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
PVTimeScale Plugin,0x00200000,1,1,Amsdspvt.dll,1.00.0000.0001
WMT Switch Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WMT Volume,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Stretch Video,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Windows Media Pad VU Data Grabber,0x00600000,1,0,wmmfilt.dll,1.01.2427.0000
Infinite Pin Tee Filter,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00200000,1,0,psisrndr.ax,6.05.2600.5512
QT Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
ShotBoundaryDet,0x00200000,1,1,wmmfilt.dll,1.01.2427.0000
MPEG Video Decoder,0x40000001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
Indeo® video 4.4 Decompression Filter,0x00640000,1,1,ir41_32.ax,4.51.0016.0003
Indeo® video 4.4 Compression Filter,0x00200000,1,1,ir41_32.ax,4.51.0016.0003

WDM Streaming Tee/Splitter Devices:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512

WDM Streaming Data Transforms:
Microsoft Kernel Acoustic Echo Canceller,0x00200000,2,2,,5.03.2600.5512
Microsoft Kernel GS Wavetable Synthesizer,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512
Microsoft Kernel DLS Synthesizer,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512
Microsoft Kernel DRM Audio Descrambler,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512

Video Compressors:
WMVideo Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo8 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MSScreen encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo9 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MSScreen 9 encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
DV Video Encoder,0x00200000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Indeo® video 5.10 Compression Filter,0x00100000,1,1,ir50_32.dll,5.2562.0015.0055
MJPEG Compressor,0x00200000,0,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
ACDV 2.0.1,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Cinepak Codec by Radius,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Intel 4:2:0 Video V2.50,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Intel Indeo(R) Video R3.2,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Intel Indeo® Video 4.5,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Indeo® video 5.10,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Intel IYUV codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Microsoft H.261 Video Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Microsoft H.263 Video Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Microsoft RLE,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Microsoft Video 1,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512

Audio Compressors:
WMA Voice Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WM Speech Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMAudio Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
IAC2,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
IMA ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
PCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
Microsoft ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
ACELP.net,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
DSP Group TrueSpeech(TM),0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
Windows Media Audio V1,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
Windows Media Audio V2,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
GSM 6.10,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
Microsoft G.723.1,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
CCITT A-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
CCITT u-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
MPEG Layer-3,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933

Audio Capture Sources:
SB Live! Wave Device,0x00200000,0,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Modem #2 Line Record,0x00200000,0,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512

Midi Renderers:
A: SB Live! MIDI Synth,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
B: SB Live! MIDI Synth,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
Default MidiOut Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
SB Live! MIDI UART,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
SB Live! Soft Synth,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933

WDM Streaming Capture Devices:
,0x00000000,0,0,,
,0x00000000,0,0,,
,0x00000000,0,0,,
SB Live! MIDI UART,0x00200000,3,2,,5.03.2600.5512
SB Live! Wave Device,0x00200000,3,2,,5.03.2600.5512

WDM Streaming Rendering Devices:
A: SB Live! MIDI Synth,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512
B: SB Live! MIDI Synth,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512
SB Live! Soft Synth,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512
SB Live! MIDI UART,0x00200000,3,2,,5.03.2600.5512
SB Live! Wave Device,0x00200000,3,2,,5.03.2600.5512

BDA Rendering Filters:
BDA IP Sink,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512

BDA Network Providers:
Microsoft ATSC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,msdvbnp.ax,6.05.2600.5512
Microsoft DVBC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,msdvbnp.ax,
Microsoft DVBS Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,msdvbnp.ax,6.05.2600.5512
Microsoft DVBT Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,msdvbnp.ax,

BDA Transport Information Renderers:
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00600000,1,0,psisrndr.ax,6.05.2600.5512
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x00600000,1,0,mpeg2data.ax,

WDM Streaming Mixer Devices:
Microsoft Kernel Wave Audio Mixer,0x00200000,2,2,,5.03.2600.5512

BDA CP/CA Filters:
Decrypt/Tag,0x00600000,1,0,encdec.dll,
Encrypt/Tag,0x00200000,0,0,encdec.dll,
XDS Codec,0x00200000,0,0,encdec.dll,

WDM Streaming Communication Transforms:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512

Audio Renderers:
SB Live! Wave Device,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
Default DirectSound Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
Default WaveOut Device,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
DirectSound: Modem #2 Line Playback (emulated),0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
DirectSound: SB Live! Wave Device,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
Modem #2 Line Playback,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933

WDM Streaming System Devices:
A: SB Live! MIDI Synth,0x00200000,10,2,,5.03.2600.5512
B: SB Live! MIDI Synth,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512
SB Live! Soft Synth,0x00200000,3,2,,5.03.2600.5512
SB Live! MIDI UART,0x00200000,12,2,,5.03.2600.5512
SB Live! Wave Device,0x00200000,12,2,,5.03.2600.5512

BDA Receiver Components:
BDA Slip De-Framer,0x00600000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512


----------



## dgp1939 (Oct 9, 2003)

Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Cdrom]
"DependOnGroup"=hex(7):53,00,43,00,53,00,49,00,20,00,6d,00,69,00,6e,00,69,00,\
70,00,6f,00,72,00,74,00,00,00,00,00
"ErrorControl"=dword:00000001
"Group"="SCSI CDROM Class"
"Start"=dword:00000001
"Tag"=dword:00000002
"Type"=dword:00000001
"DisplayName"="CD-ROM Driver"
"ImagePath"=hex(2):53,00,79,00,73,00,74,00,65,00,6d,00,33,00,32,00,5c,00,44,00,\
52,00,49,00,56,00,45,00,52,00,53,00,5c,00,63,00,64,00,72,00,6f,00,6d,00,2e,\
00,73,00,79,00,73,00,00,00
"AutoRun"=dword:00000001
"AutoRunAlwaysDisable"=hex(7):4e,00,45,00,43,00,20,00,20,00,20,00,20,00,20,00,\
4d,00,42,00,52,00,2d,00,37,00,20,00,20,00,20,00,00,00,4e,00,45,00,43,00,20,\
00,20,00,20,00,20,00,20,00,4d,00,42,00,52,00,2d,00,37,00,2e,00,34,00,20,00,\
00,00,50,00,49,00,4f,00,4e,00,45,00,45,00,52,00,20,00,43,00,48,00,41,00,4e,\
00,47,00,52,00,20,00,44,00,52,00,4d,00,2d,00,31,00,38,00,30,00,34,00,58,00,\
00,00,50,00,49,00,4f,00,4e,00,45,00,45,00,52,00,20,00,43,00,44,00,2d,00,52,\
00,4f,00,4d,00,20,00,44,00,52,00,4d,00,2d,00,36,00,33,00,32,00,34,00,58,00,\
00,00,50,00,49,00,4f,00,4e,00,45,00,45,00,52,00,20,00,43,00,44,00,2d,00,52,\
00,4f,00,4d,00,20,00,44,00,52,00,4d,00,2d,00,36,00,32,00,34,00,58,00,20,00,\
00,00,54,00,4f,00,52,00,69,00,53,00,41,00,4e,00,20,00,43,00,44,00,2d,00,52,\
00,4f,00,4d,00,20,00,43,00,44,00,52,00,5f,00,43,00,33,00,36,00,00,00,00,00

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Cdrom\Enum]
"Count"=dword:00000000
"NextInstance"=dword:00000000
"INITSTARTFAILED"=dword:00000001
"0"="IDE\\CdRomSAMSUNG_CD-R/RW_SW-240B_________________BD11____\\5&1f539183&0&0.0.0"


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Try a full shutdown and then start the computer again. Then see if the CD drive appears in My Computer and post a new dxdiag log.


----------



## dgp1939 (Oct 9, 2003)

Will do so tomorrow AM (Wednesday)


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Sounds good.


----------



## dgp1939 (Oct 9, 2003)

Did full shutdown but did not unplug unit. CD Drive did not reappear at My Computer. I'll be out of town the rest of the day but will shut off the circuit breaker controlling my office power outlets for a few minutes (power failure simulation) upon my return and check again. Previous reappearances seem to have been sparked by local power failures.

------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 11/16/2011, 10:13:41
Machine name: DPS-TOOFLISS
Operating System: Windows XP Home Edition (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 3 (2600.xpsp_sp3_gdr.101209-1647)
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: Dell Computer Corporation 
System Model: DIM4500 
BIOS: BIOS Date: 07/18/02 13:31:28 Ver: 08.00.00
Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.00GHz
Memory: 254MB RAM
Page File: 421MB used, 3820MB available
Windows Dir: C:\WINDOWS
DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
DxDiag Version: 5.03.2600.5512 32bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
DirectX Files Tab: No problems found.
Display Tab 1: No problems found.
Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
Sound Tab 2: No problems found.
Music Tab: No problems found.
Input Tab: No problems found.
Network Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D: 0/4 (n/a)
DirectDraw: 0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectPlay: 0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow: 0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
Card name: NVIDIA GeForce4 MX 420
Manufacturer: NVIDIA
Chip type: GeForce4 MX 420
DAC type: Integrated RAMDAC
Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0172&SUBSYS_015A10DE&REV_A3
Display Memory: 64.0 MB
Current Mode: 1280 x 720 (32 bit) (60Hz)
Monitor: Plug and Play Monitor
Monitor Max Res: 1600,1200
Driver Name: nv4_disp.dll
Driver Version: 6.14.0010.5216 (English)
DDI Version: 9 (or higher)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Driver Date/Size: 10/6/2003 13:16:00, 4246528 bytes
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
WHQL Date Stamp: n/a
VDD: n/a
Mini VDD: nv4_mini.sys
Mini VDD Date: 10/6/2003 13:16:00, 1550043 bytes
Device Identifier: {D7B71E3E-4232-11CF-0E67-502102C2CB35}
Vendor ID: 0x10DE
Device ID: 0x0172
SubSys ID: 0x015A10DE
Revision ID: 0x00A3
Revision ID: 0x00A3
Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_A ModeMPEG2_B ModeMPEG2_C ModeMPEG2_D 
Deinterlace Caps: {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
Registry: OK
DDraw Status: Enabled
D3D Status: Enabled
AGP Status: Enabled
DDraw Test Result: Not run
D3D7 Test Result: Not run
D3D8 Test Result: Not run
D3D9 Test Result: Not run

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
Description: SB Live! Wave Device
Default Sound Playback: Yes
Default Voice Playback: Yes
Hardware ID: PCI\VEN_1102&DEV_0002&SUBSYS_80221102&REV_07
Manufacturer ID: 1
Product ID: 100
Type: WDM
Driver Name: emu10k1f.sys
Driver Version: 5.12.0001.3511 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
Date and Size: 9/13/2001 13:09:48, 777088 bytes
Other Files: 
Driver Provider: Creative
HW Accel Level: Full
Cap Flags: 0xF5F
Min/Max Sample Rate: 5000, 48000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 33, 32
Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 33, 32
HW Memory: 0
Voice Management: Yes
EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: Yes, Yes
I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No
Registry: OK
Sound Test Result: Not run

Description: Modem #2 Line Playback (emulated)
Default Sound Playback: No
Default Voice Playback: No
Hardware ID: 
Manufacturer ID: 1
Product ID: 81
Type: Emulated
Driver Name: 
Driver Version: 
Driver Attributes: 
WHQL Logo'd: 
Date and Size: 
Other Files: 
Driver Provider: 
HW Accel Level: Full
Cap Flags: 0x0
Min/Max Sample Rate: 0, 0
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 0, 0
Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
HW Memory: 0
Voice Management: No
EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No
Registry: OK
Sound Test Result: Not run

---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
Description: SB Live! Wave Device
Default Sound Capture: Yes
Default Voice Capture: Yes
Driver Name: emu10k1f.sys
Driver Version: 5.12.0001.3511 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Date and Size: 9/13/2001 13:09:48, 777088 bytes
Cap Flags: 0x41
Format Flags: 0xFFF

Description: Modem #2 Line Record (emulated)
Default Sound Capture: No
Default Voice Capture: No
Driver Name: 
Driver Version: 
Driver Attributes: 
Date and Size: 
Cap Flags: 0x20
Format Flags: 0x0

-----------
DirectMusic
-----------
DLS Path: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\drivers\GM.DLS
DLS Version: 1.00.0016.0002
Acceleration: n/a
Ports: Microsoft Synthesizer, Software (Not Kernel Mode), Output, DLS, Internal, Default Port
SB Live! Wave Device, Software (Kernel Mode), Output, DLS, Internal
Microsoft MIDI Mapper [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
A: SB Live! MIDI Synth [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
B: SB Live! MIDI Synth [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
SB Live! Soft Synth [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
SB Live! MIDI UART [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, External
Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
SB Live! MIDI UART [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Input, No DLS, External
Registry: OK
Test Result: Not run

-------------------
DirectInput Devices
-------------------
Device Name: Mouse
Attached: 1
Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
FF Driver: n/a

Device Name: Keyboard
Attached: 1
Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
FF Driver: n/a

Device Name: 2600 Series
Attached: 1
Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x043D, 0x011D
FF Driver: n/a

Device Name: FX3000
Attached: 0
Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x045E, 0x010D
FF Driver: n/a

Poll w/ Interrupt: No
Registry: OK

-----------
USB Devices
-----------
+ USB Root Hub
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x8086, 0x24C4
| Matching Device ID: usb\root_hub
| Service: usbhub
| Driver: usbhub.sys, 4/13/2008 13:45:37, 59520 bytes
| Driver: usbd.sys, 8/18/2001 07:00:00, 4736 bytes
| 
+-+ Logitech USB WheelMouse
| | Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC00C
| | Location: USB Optical Mouse
| | Matching Device ID: usb\vid_046d&pid_c00c
| | Service: HidUsb
| | Driver: hidusb.sys, 4/13/2008 13:45:27, 10368 bytes
| | Driver: hidclass.sys, 4/13/2008 13:45:26, 36864 bytes
| | Driver: hidparse.sys, 4/13/2008 13:45:22, 24960 bytes
| | Driver: hid.dll, 4/13/2008 19:11:54, 20992 bytes
| | 
| +-+ Logitech USB WheelMouse
| | | Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC00C
| | | Matching Device ID: hid\vid_046d&pid_c00c
| | | Service: mouhid
| | | Driver: mouclass.sys, 4/13/2008 13:39:47, 23040 bytes
| | | Driver: mouhid.sys, 8/18/2001 07:00:00, 12160 bytes

----------------
Gameport Devices
----------------
+ Intel(R) 82801BA/CA PCI Bridge - 244E
| Location: PCI bus 0, device 30, function 0
| Matching Device ID: pci\ven_8086&dev_244e
| Service: pci
| 
+-+ Creative Game Port
| | Location: PCI bus 2, device 2, function 1
| | Matching Device ID: pci\ven_1102&dev_7002&subsys_00201102
| | Service: gameenum
| | Driver: gameenum.sys, 4/13/2008 13:45:29, 10624 bytes
| | 
| +-+ Generic Game port Device
| | | Vendor/Product ID: 0x045E, 0x010D
| | | Matching Device ID: gameport\gamedevice
| | | Service: hidgame
| | | OEMData: 10 00 00 00 04 00 00 00
| | | Driver: hidclass.sys, 4/13/2008 13:45:26, 36864 bytes
| | | Driver: hidparse.sys, 4/13/2008 13:45:22, 24960 bytes
| | | Driver: hid.dll, 4/13/2008 19:11:54, 20992 bytes
| | | Driver: hidgame.sys, 8/17/2001 14:02:32, 8576 bytes
| | | 
| | +-+ HID-compliant game controller
| | | | Vendor/Product ID: 0x045E, 0x010D
| | | | Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_game
| | | | OEMData: 10 00 00 00 04 00 00 00

------------
PS/2 Devices
------------
+ Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
| Matching Device ID: *pnp0303
| Service: i8042prt
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 4/13/2008 14:18:00, 52480 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 4/13/2008 13:39:47, 24576 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Keyboard Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_kbd
| Upper Filters: kbdclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 4/13/2008 19:13:20, 40840 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 4/13/2008 13:39:47, 24576 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Mouse Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_mou
| Upper Filters: mouclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 4/13/2008 19:13:20, 40840 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 4/13/2008 13:39:47, 23040 bytes

----------------------------
DirectPlay Service Providers
----------------------------
DirectPlay8 Modem Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
DirectPlay8 IPX Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
Internet TCP/IP Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpwsockx.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
IPX Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpwsockx.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
Modem Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpmodemx.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
Serial Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpmodemx.dll (5.03.2600.5512)

DirectPlay Voice Wizard Tests: Full Duplex: Passed, Half Duplex: Passed, Mic: Passed
DirectPlay Test Result: Not run
Registry: OK

-------------------
DirectPlay Adapters
-------------------
DirectPlay8 Modem Service Provider: Conexant HSF V92 56K RTAD Speakerphone PCI Modem
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider: COM1
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider: COM3
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider: Local Area Connection - IPv4 -

-----------------------
DirectPlay Voice Codecs
-----------------------
Voxware VR12 1.4kbit/s
Voxware SC06 6.4kbit/s
Voxware SC03 3.2kbit/s
MS-PCM 64 kbit/s
MS-ADPCM 32.8 kbit/s
Microsoft GSM 6.10 13 kbit/s
TrueSpeech(TM) 8.6 kbit/s

-------------------------
DirectPlay Lobbyable Apps
-------------------------

------------------------
Disk & DVD/CD-ROM Drives
------------------------
Drive: C:
Free Space: 29.6 GB
Total Space: 76.3 GB
File System: NTFS
Model: ST380013A

--------------
System Devices
--------------
Name: Intel(R) 82801DB/DBM USB 2.0 Enhanced Host Controller - 24CD
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24CD&SUBSYS_01321028&REV_01\3&267A616A&0&EF
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 13:45:35, 30208 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 13:45:36, 143872 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 19:12:08, 74240 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 13:45:37, 59520 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\hccoin.dll, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 19:11:54, 7168 bytes

Name: Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24CB&SUBSYS_01321028&REV_01\3&267A616A&0&F9
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 13:40:29, 24960 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 13:40:30, 96512 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pciide.sys, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 8/18/2001 07:00:00, 3328 bytes

Name: Standard Universal PCI to USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24C7&SUBSYS_01321028&REV_01\3&267A616A&0&EA
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 13:45:35, 20608 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 13:45:36, 143872 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 19:12:08, 74240 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 13:45:37, 59520 bytes

Name: Standard Universal PCI to USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24C4&SUBSYS_01321028&REV_01\3&267A616A&0&E9
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 13:45:35, 20608 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 13:45:36, 143872 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 19:12:08, 74240 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 13:45:37, 59520 bytes

Name: Intel(R) 82801DB/DBM SMBus Controller - 24C3
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24C3&SUBSYS_01321028&REV_01\3&267A616A&0&FB
Driver: n/a

Name: Standard Universal PCI to USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24C2&SUBSYS_01321028&REV_01\3&267A616A&0&E8
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 13:45:35, 20608 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 13:45:36, 143872 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 19:12:08, 74240 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 13:45:37, 59520 bytes

Name: Intel(R) 82801DB LPC Interface Controller - 24C0
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24C0&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_01\3&267A616A&0&F8
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\isapnp.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 13:36:41, 37248 bytes

Name: Intel(R) 82801BA/CA PCI Bridge - 244E
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_244E&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_81\3&267A616A&0&F0
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) 82845 Processor to AGP Controller - 1A31
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1A31&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_11\3&267A616A&0&08
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\AGP440.SYS, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 13:36:38, 42368 bytes

Name: Intel(R) 82845 Processor to I/O Controller - 1A30
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1A30&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_11\3&267A616A&0&00
Driver: n/a

Name: Conexant HSF V92 56K RTAD Speakerphone PCI Modem
Device ID: PCI\VEN_14F1&DEV_2016&SUBSYS_021913E0&REV_01\4&2AF9ED5&0&08F0
Driver: C:\Program Files\CONEXANT\CNXT_MODEM_PCI_VEN_14F1&DEV_2016&SUBSYS_021913E0\hxfsetup.exe, 0.00.0000.0000 (English), 6/1/2001 22:00:56, 245760 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\amosnt.sys, 2.00.0001.0001 (English), 7/25/2001 16:56:48, 167309 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\basic2.sys, 2.00.0001.0001 (English), 7/18/2001 18:01:56, 77426 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\fallback.sys, 2.00.0001.0001 (English), 7/18/2001 18:04:04, 310899 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\faxnt.sys, 2.00.0001.0001 (English), 7/18/2001 18:05:26, 217019 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\fsksnt.sys, 2.00.0001.0001 (English), 7/18/2001 18:06:12, 127405 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\hsf_cnxt.sys, 5.00.0001.0001 (English), 7/25/2001 16:58:28, 584336 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\k56nt.sys, 2.00.0001.0001 (English), 7/18/2001 18:06:40, 426783 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\rksample.sys, 2.00.0001.0001 (English), 7/18/2001 18:01:38, 67654 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\soar.sys, 2.00.0001.0001 (English), 7/18/2001 17:58:10, 48494 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\spkpnt.sys, 2.00.0001.0001 (English), 7/18/2001 18:07:00, 80449 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\tonesnt.sys, 2.00.0001.0001 (English), 7/18/2001 18:04:26, 56607 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\v124nt.sys, 2.00.0001.0001 (English), 7/18/2001 18:01:20, 534125 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\del0219.cty, 7/25/2001 12:23:00, 119224 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\hsfinst.dll, 5.00.0001.0001 (English), 5/1/2001 11:01:10, 11562 bytes

Name: Creative Game Port
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1102&DEV_7002&SUBSYS_00201102&REV_07\4&2AF9ED5&0&11F0
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\gameenum.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 13:45:29, 10624 bytes

Name: Creative SB Live! Value (WDM)
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1102&DEV_0002&SUBSYS_80221102&REV_07\4&2AF9ED5&0&10F0
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ksuser.dll, 5.03.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 19:11:56, 4096 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ksproxy.ax, 5.03.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 19:12:42, 129536 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ks.sys, 5.03.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 14:16:36, 141056 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\drmk.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 13:45:14, 60160 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\portcls.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 14:19:41, 146048 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\stream.sys, 5.03.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 13:45:15, 49408 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\wdmaud.drv, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 19:12:45, 23552 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\emu10k1f.sys, 5.12.0001.3511 (English), 9/13/2001 13:09:48, 777088 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\2gmgsmt.sf2, 12/15/1998 11:47:06, 2090170 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\sfman32.dll, 4.06.0000.3301 (English), 7/11/2001 06:41:52, 51200 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\devldr32.exe, 1.00.0000.0022 (English), 8/31/2001 08:44:30, 25600 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\sblfx.dll, 5.12.0001.3210 (English), 2/20/2001 20:00:00, 495616 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctwdm32.dll, 5.00.0000.2003 (English), 7/11/2001 06:35:06, 3584 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\devcon32.dll, 4.06.0000.0658 (English), 8/4/2001 08:03:34, 352256 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\a3d.dll, 80.00.0000.0003 (English), 10/14/1998 11:03:00, 59392 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\sfman.sys, 4.10.0000.3302 (English), 8/31/2001 08:37:58, 36992 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ctlface.sys, 5.12.0001.2110 (English), 7/11/2001 06:34:52, 6912 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\eapci2m.ecw, 1/21/1999 12:31:36, 2259070 bytes

Name: Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethernet NIC
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10EC&DEV_8139&SUBSYS_000113E0&REV_10\4&2AF9ED5&0&00F0
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\RTL8139.sys, 5.398.0613.2003 (English), 8/4/2004 00:31:32, 20992 bytes

Name: NVIDIA GeForce4 MX 420
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0172&SUBSYS_015A10DE&REV_A3\4&2D478306&0&0008
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\nv4_mini.sys, 6.14.0010.5216 (English), 10/6/2003 13:16:00, 1550043 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvinstnt.dll, 6.14.0010.5216 (English), 10/6/2003 13:16:00, 131072 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe, 6.14.0010.5216 (English), 10/6/2003 13:16:00, 81920 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvcod.dll, 10/6/2003 13:16:00, 27136 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nv4_disp.dll, 6.14.0010.5216 (English), 10/6/2003 13:16:00, 4246528 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvoglnt.dll, 6.14.0010.5216 (English), 10/6/2003 13:16:00, 3551232 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvcpl.dll, 6.14.0010.5216 (English), 10/6/2003 13:16:00, 5058560 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvmctray.dll, 6.14.0010.5216 (English), 10/6/2003 13:16:00, 49152 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nview.dll, 6.14.0010.5216 (English), 10/6/2003 13:16:00, 1126400 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvwddi.dll, 6.14.0010.5216 (English), 10/6/2003 13:16:00, 35328 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvappbar.exe, 6.14.0010.5216 (English), 10/6/2003 13:16:00, 393216 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvwdmcpl.dll, 6.14.0010.5216 (English), 10/6/2003 13:16:00, 1470537 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvshell.dll, 6.14.0010.5216 (English), 10/6/2003 13:16:00, 430152 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvtuicpl.cpl, 6.14.0010.5216 (English), 10/6/2003 13:16:00, 73728 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nwiz.exe, 6.14.0010.5216 (English), 10/6/2003 13:16:00, 741376 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nviewimg.dll, 6.14.0010.5216 (English), 10/6/2003 13:16:00, 552960 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\keystone.exe, 6.14.0010.5216 (English), 10/6/2003 13:16:00, 290816 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvnt4cpl.dll, 6.14.0010.5216 (English), 10/6/2003 13:16:00, 225280 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\help\nvcpl.hlp, 10/6/2003 13:16:00, 65413 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\help\nvwcplen.hlp, 10/6/2003 13:16:00, 35984 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\nview\generic.tvp, 10/6/2003 13:16:00, 30902 bytes

------------------
DirectX Components
------------------
ddraw.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:11:51 279552 bytes
ddrawex.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:11:51 27136 bytes
dxapi.sys: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 04:00:00 10496 bytes
d3d8.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:11:51 1179648 bytes
d3d8thk.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:11:51 8192 bytes
d3d9.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:11:51 1689088 bytes
d3dim.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 04:00:00 436224 bytes
d3dim700.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:11:51 824320 bytes
d3dramp.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 04:00:00 590336 bytes
d3drm.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 04:00:00 350208 bytes
d3dxof.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 04:00:00 47616 bytes
d3dpmesh.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 04:00:00 34816 bytes
dplay.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 English Final Retail 8/18/2001 07:00:00 33040 bytes
dplayx.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:11:52 229888 bytes
dpmodemx.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:11:52 23552 bytes
dpwsock.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 English Final Retail 8/18/2001 07:00:00 42768 bytes
dpwsockx.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:11:52 57344 bytes
dplaysvr.exe: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:12:17 29696 bytes
dpnsvr.exe: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:12:17 17920 bytes
dpnet.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:11:52 375296 bytes
dpnlobby.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:09:20 3072 bytes
dpnaddr.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:09:19 3072 bytes
dpvoice.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:11:52 212480 bytes
dpvsetup.exe: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:12:18 83456 bytes
dpvvox.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:11:52 116736 bytes
dpvacm.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:11:52 21504 bytes
dpnhpast.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:11:52 35328 bytes
dpnhupnp.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:11:52 60928 bytes
dpserial.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 English Final Retail 8/18/2001 07:00:00 53520 bytes
dinput.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:11:52 158720 bytes
dinput8.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:11:52 181760 bytes
dimap.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 04:00:00 44032 bytes
diactfrm.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 04:00:00 467968 bytes
joy.cpl: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:12:41 68608 bytes
gcdef.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 04:00:00 223232 bytes
pid.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:12:02 35328 bytes
gameenum.sys: 5.01.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 13:45:29 10624 bytes
hidgame.sys: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/17/2001 14:02:32 8576 bytes
dsound.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:11:52 367616 bytes
dsound3d.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:11:52 1293824 bytes
dswave.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:11:52 19456 bytes
dsdmo.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:11:52 181248 bytes
dsdmoprp.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:11:52 71680 bytes
dmusic.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:11:52 104448 bytes
dmband.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:11:52 28672 bytes
dmcompos.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:11:52 61440 bytes
dmime.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:11:52 181248 bytes
dmloader.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:11:52 35840 bytes
dmstyle.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:11:52 105984 bytes
dmsynth.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:11:52 103424 bytes
dmscript.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:11:52 82432 bytes
system.dll: 1.01.4322.2490 English Final Retail 10/21/2011 08:17:54 1232896 bytes
dx7vb.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:11:52 619008 bytes
dx8vb.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:11:52 1227264 bytes
dxdiagn.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:11:52 2113536 bytes
mfc40.dll: 4.01.0000.6151 English Beta Retail 9/18/2010 01:53:25 954368 bytes
mfc42.dll: 6.02.8081.0000 English Final Retail 2/8/2011 08:33:55 978944 bytes
wsock32.dll: 5.01.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:12:10 22528 bytes
amstream.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:11:49 70656 bytes
devenum.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:11:51 59904 bytes
dxmasf.dll: 6.04.0009.1133 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:11:52 498742 bytes
mciqtz.drv: 4.00.0096.0729 English Final Retail 8/17/1998 04:21:54 11776 bytes
mciqtz32.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:11:56 35328 bytes
mpg2splt.ax: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:12:42 148992 bytes
msdmo.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:11:59 14336 bytes
encapi.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:11:53 20480 bytes
qasf.dll: 11.00.5721.5145 English Final Retail 10/18/2006 20:47:18 211456 bytes
qcap.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:12:03 192512 bytes
qdv.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:12:03 279040 bytes
qdvd.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:12:03 386048 bytes
qedit.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:12:03 562176 bytes
qedwipes.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 12:21:32 733696 bytes
quartz.dll: 6.05.2600.5933 English Final Retail 2/5/2010 13:27:45 1291776 bytes
quartz.vxd: Final Retail 8/17/1998 04:21:56 5672 bytes
strmdll.dll: 4.01.0000.3938 English Final Retail 8/26/2009 03:00:21 247326 bytes
vidx16.dll: 0.00.0000.0000 English Final Retail 8/17/1998 04:21:56 10240 bytes
iac25_32.ax: 2.00.0005.0053 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:12:42 199680 bytes
ir41_32.ax: 4.51.0016.0003 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:12:42 848384 bytes
ir41_qc.dll: 4.30.0062.0002 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:11:55 120320 bytes
ir41_qcx.dll: 4.30.0064.0001 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:11:55 338432 bytes
ir50_32.dll: 5.2562.0015.0055 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:11:55 755200 bytes
ir50_qc.dll: 5.00.0063.0048 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:11:55 200192 bytes
ir50_qcx.dll: 5.00.0064.0048 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:11:55 183808 bytes
ivfsrc.ax: 5.10.0002.0051 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:12:42 154624 bytes
mswebdvd.dll: 6.05.2600.5857 English Final Retail 8/5/2009 04:01:48 204800 bytes
ks.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 14:16:36 141056 bytes
ksproxy.ax: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:12:42 129536 bytes
ksuser.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:11:56 4096 bytes
stream.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 13:45:15 49408 bytes
mspclock.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 13:39:50 5376 bytes
mspqm.sys: 5.01.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 13:39:51 4992 bytes
mskssrv.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 13:39:52 7552 bytes
swenum.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 13:39:53 4352 bytes
mstee.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 13:39:50 5504 bytes
bdaplgin.ax: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:12:42 18432 bytes
bdasup.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 13:46:21 11776 bytes
msdvbnp.ax: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:12:42 56832 bytes
psisdecd.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:12:03 363520 bytes
psisrndr.ax: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:12:42 33280 bytes
ipsink.ax: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:12:42 16384 bytes
mpeg2data.ax: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:12:42 118272 bytes
ndisip.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 13:46:22 10880 bytes
mpe.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 13:46:22 15232 bytes
streamip.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 13:46:21 15232 bytes
msvidctl.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:12:01 1428992 bytes
slip.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 13:46:23 11136 bytes
nabtsfec.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 13:46:25 85248 bytes
ccdecode.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 13:46:23 17024 bytes
vbisurf.ax: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:12:42 30208 bytes
msyuv.dll: 5.03.2600.5908 English Final Retail 11/27/2009 12:11:44 17920 bytes
kstvtune.ax: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:12:42 61952 bytes
ksxbar.ax: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:12:42 43008 bytes
kswdmcap.ax: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:12:42 91136 bytes
vfwwdm32.dll: 5.01.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:12:08 53760 bytes
wstcodec.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 13:46:24 19200 bytes
wstdecod.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:12:10 50688 bytes
msdv.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 13:46:09 51200 bytes

------------------
DirectShow Filters
------------------

WDM Streaming VBI Codecs:
NABTS/FEC VBI Codec,0x00200000,2,1,,5.03.2600.5512
CC Decoder,0x00200000,2,1,,5.03.2600.5512
WST Codec,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512

DirectShow Filters:
WMAudio Decoder DMO,0x00800800,1,1,,
WMAPro over S/PDIF DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMA Voice Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
Mpeg4s Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMV Screen decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMVideo Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg43 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg4 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMT MuxDeMux Filter,0x00200000,0,0,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Full Screen Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
WMT VIH2 Fix,0x00200000,1,1,WLXVAFilt.dll",
Record Queue,0x00200000,1,1,WLXVAFilt.dll",
WMT Switch Filter,0x00200000,1,1,WLXVAFilt.dll",
WMT Virtual Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,WLXVAFilt.dll",
WMT DV Extract,0x00200000,1,1,WLXVAFilt.dll",
WMT Virtual Source,0x00200000,0,1,WLXVAFilt.dll",
WMT Sample Information Filter,0x00200000,1,1,WLXVAFilt.dll",
DV Muxer,0x00400000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.5512
SB MP3 Writer,0x00200000,1,0,,
Color Space Converter,0x00400001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
WM ASF Reader,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmpsrcwp.dll,11.00.5721.5145
AVI Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
WMT AudioAnalyzer,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
VGA 16 Color Ditherer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
Indeo® video 5.10 Compression Filter,0x00200000,1,1,ir50_32.dll,5.2562.0015.0055
Windows Media Audio Decoder,0x00800001,1,1,msadds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
AC3 Parser Filter,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.2600.5512
WMT Format Conversion,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
StreamBufferSink,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,
WMT Black Frame Generator,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
MJPEG Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
Indeo® video 5.10 Decompression Filter,0x00640000,1,1,ir50_32.dll,5.2562.0015.0055
WMT Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Microsoft Screen Video Decompressor,0x00800000,1,1,msscds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
MPEG-I Stream Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
SAMI (CC) Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
MPEG Layer-3 Decoder,0x00810000,1,1,l3codecx.ax,1.06.0000.0052
MPEG-2 Splitter,0x005fffff,1,0,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.2600.5512
Internal LMRT Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,LMRTREND.dll,6.00.0004.0827
MP4 Source,0x00600000,0,0,MP4Splitter.ax,1.00.0000.0002
ACELP.net Sipro Lab Audio Decoder,0x00800001,1,1,acelpdec.ax,1.04.0000.0000
Render Dib New,0x00200000,1,1,ezrgb24.ax,1.00.0000.0000
WMS Filter,0x00400000,0,1,CTWMSFLT.dll,1.10.0000.0000
Internal Script Command Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
MPEG Audio Decoder,0x03680001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
File Source (Netshow URL),0x00400000,0,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ACDFX Filter,0x00200000,1,1,ACDFX.ax,2.00.0001.0027
TrueMotion 2.0 Decompressor,0x00600001,1,1,tm20dec.ax,1.00.0000.0001
WMT Import Filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
DV Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Bitmap Generate,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Windows Media Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,wmvds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
Video Mixing Renderer 9,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,
Windows Media Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,wmv8ds32.ax,8.00.0000.4000
WMT VIH2 Fix,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Record Queue,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
ACDWaterMark,0x00200000,1,1,ACDWaterMark.ax,2.00.0000.0001
HP VTK MPEG-1 Encoder,0x00200000,3,3,hpqvtk01.dll,100.00.0128.0000
MP4 Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,MP4Splitter.ax,1.00.0000.0002
Windows Media Multiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASX file Parser,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASX v.2 file Parser,0x00600000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
NSC file Parser,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ACM Wrapper,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
CoreAAC Audio Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,,
Windows Media source filter,0x00600000,0,2,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
Video Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
Frame Eater,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
MPEG-2 Video Stream Analyzer,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,
Line 21 Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Video Port Manager,0x00600000,2,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
WST Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,wstdecod.dll,5.03.2600.5512
Video Renderer,0x00400000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
File Writer,0x00200000,1,0,WLXVAFilt.dll",
HP VTK Rotate Filter,0x00200000,1,1,hpqvtk01.dll,100.00.0128.0000
WM ASF Writer,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
WMT Sample Information Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
VBI Surface Allocator,0x00600000,1,1,vbisurf.ax,5.03.2600.5512
Microsoft MPEG-4 Video Decompressor,0x00800000,1,1,mpg4ds32.ax,8.00.0000.4504
File writer,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
SB MP3 Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,,
WMT Log Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WMT Virtual Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WAV Dest,0x00000000,0,0,,
DVD Navigator,0x00200000,0,2,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Overlay Mixer2,0x00400000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Cutlist File Source,0x00200000,0,1,qcut.dll,6.00.0002.0902
AVI Draw,0x00600064,9,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
.RAM file Parser,0x00600000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
WMT DirectX Transform Wrapper,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
G.711 Codec,0x00200000,1,1,g711codc.ax,5.01.2600.0000
MPEG-2 Demultiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.2600.5512
DV Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Indeo® audio software,0x00500000,1,1,iac25_32.ax,2.00.0005.0053
ACDEncodeRM,0x00200000,2,0,ACDEncodeRM.ax,2.00.0000.0027
Windows Media Update Filter,0x00400000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
AC3 Source Filter,0x00400000,0,1,AC3Filt.dll,1.00.0002.0000
ASF DIB Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF ACM Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF ICM Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF URL Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF JPEG Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF DJPEG Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF embedded stuff Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
9x8Resize,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WIA Stream Snapshot Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wiasf.ax,1.00.0000.0000
HP VTK Frame Grabber Filter,0x00200000,1,1,hpqvtk01.dll,100.00.0128.0000
URL StreamRenderer,0x00600000,1,0,LMRTREND.dll,6.00.0004.0827
Lava Filter,0x00200000,1,1,CTOozicFt.dll,1.01.0000.0000
Allocator Fix,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
SampleGrabber,0x00200000,1,1,qedit.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Null Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,qedit.dll,6.05.2600.5512
WMT Virtual Source,0x00200000,0,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x005fffff,1,0,mpeg2data.ax,
IVF source filter,0x00600000,0,1,ivfsrc.ax,5.10.0002.0051
WMT Interlacer,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
StreamBufferSource,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,
Smart Tee,0x00200000,1,2,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Overlay Mixer,0x00200000,0,0,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.5512
AVI Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
Ulead MPEG Splitter,0x00000000,0,0,,
Ulead MPEG Muxer,0x00000000,0,0,,
Uncompressed Domain Shot Detection Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
AVI/WAV File Source,0x00400000,0,2,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
MPEG4 Video Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,MP4Splitter.ax,1.00.0000.0002
QuickTime Movie Parser,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
Wave Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
MIDI Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
Multi-file Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
Lyric Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
File stream renderer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
XML Playlist,0x00400000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
HP VTK Resize Filter,0x00200000,1,1,hpqvtk01.dll,100.00.0128.0000
NVF Filter,0x00400000,0,1,CTNvfFlt.dll,1.00.0000.0000
ACDEncodeQT,0x00200000,0,0,ACDEncodeQT.ax,1.00.0000.0037
AVI Mux,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
MPEG4 Video Source,0x00600000,0,0,MP4Splitter.ax,1.00.0000.0002
Line 21 Decoder 2,0x00600002,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
File Source (Async.),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
File Source (URL),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
WMT DV Extract,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
PVTimeScale Plugin,0x00200000,1,1,Amsdspvt.dll,1.00.0000.0001
WMT Switch Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WMT Volume,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Stretch Video,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Windows Media Pad VU Data Grabber,0x00600000,1,0,wmmfilt.dll,1.01.2427.0000
Infinite Pin Tee Filter,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00200000,1,0,psisrndr.ax,6.05.2600.5512
QT Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
ShotBoundaryDet,0x00200000,1,1,wmmfilt.dll,1.01.2427.0000
MPEG Video Decoder,0x40000001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
Indeo® video 4.4 Decompression Filter,0x00640000,1,1,ir41_32.ax,4.51.0016.0003
Indeo® video 4.4 Compression Filter,0x00200000,1,1,ir41_32.ax,4.51.0016.0003

WDM Streaming Tee/Splitter Devices:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512

WDM Streaming Data Transforms:
Microsoft Kernel Acoustic Echo Canceller,0x00200000,2,2,,5.03.2600.5512
Microsoft Kernel GS Wavetable Synthesizer,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512
Microsoft Kernel DLS Synthesizer,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512
Microsoft Kernel DRM Audio Descrambler,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512

Video Compressors:
WMVideo Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo8 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MSScreen encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo9 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MSScreen 9 encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
DV Video Encoder,0x00200000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Indeo® video 5.10 Compression Filter,0x00100000,1,1,ir50_32.dll,5.2562.0015.0055
MJPEG Compressor,0x00200000,0,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
ACDV 2.0.1,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Cinepak Codec by Radius,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Intel 4:2:0 Video V2.50,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Intel Indeo(R) Video R3.2,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Intel Indeo® Video 4.5,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Indeo® video 5.10,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Intel IYUV codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Microsoft H.261 Video Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Microsoft H.263 Video Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Microsoft RLE,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Microsoft Video 1,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512

Audio Compressors:
WMA Voice Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WM Speech Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMAudio Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
IAC2,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
IMA ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
PCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
Microsoft ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
ACELP.net,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
DSP Group TrueSpeech(TM),0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
Windows Media Audio V1,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
Windows Media Audio V2,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
GSM 6.10,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
Microsoft G.723.1,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
CCITT A-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
CCITT u-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
MPEG Layer-3,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933

Audio Capture Sources:
SB Live! Wave Device,0x00200000,0,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Modem #2 Line Record,0x00200000,0,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512

Midi Renderers:
A: SB Live! MIDI Synth,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
B: SB Live! MIDI Synth,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
Default MidiOut Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
SB Live! MIDI UART,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
SB Live! Soft Synth,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933

WDM Streaming Capture Devices:
,0x00000000,0,0,,
,0x00000000,0,0,,
,0x00000000,0,0,,
SB Live! MIDI UART,0x00200000,3,2,,5.03.2600.5512
SB Live! Wave Device,0x00200000,3,2,,5.03.2600.5512

WDM Streaming Rendering Devices:
A: SB Live! MIDI Synth,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512
B: SB Live! MIDI Synth,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512
SB Live! Soft Synth,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512
SB Live! MIDI UART,0x00200000,3,2,,5.03.2600.5512
SB Live! Wave Device,0x00200000,3,2,,5.03.2600.5512

BDA Rendering Filters:
BDA IP Sink,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512

BDA Network Providers:
Microsoft ATSC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,msdvbnp.ax,6.05.2600.5512
Microsoft DVBC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,msdvbnp.ax,
Microsoft DVBS Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,msdvbnp.ax,6.05.2600.5512
Microsoft DVBT Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,msdvbnp.ax,

BDA Transport Information Renderers:
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00600000,1,0,psisrndr.ax,6.05.2600.5512
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x00600000,1,0,mpeg2data.ax,

WDM Streaming Mixer Devices:
Microsoft Kernel Wave Audio Mixer,0x00200000,2,2,,5.03.2600.5512

BDA CP/CA Filters:
Decrypt/Tag,0x00600000,1,0,encdec.dll,
Encrypt/Tag,0x00200000,0,0,encdec.dll,
XDS Codec,0x00200000,0,0,encdec.dll,

WDM Streaming Communication Transforms:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512

Audio Renderers:
SB Live! Wave Device,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
Default DirectSound Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
Default WaveOut Device,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
DirectSound: Modem #2 Line Playback (emulated),0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
DirectSound: SB Live! Wave Device,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
Modem #2 Line Playback,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933

WDM Streaming System Devices:
A: SB Live! MIDI Synth,0x00200000,10,2,,5.03.2600.5512
B: SB Live! MIDI Synth,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512
SB Live! Soft Synth,0x00200000,3,2,,5.03.2600.5512
SB Live! MIDI UART,0x00200000,12,2,,5.03.2600.5512
SB Live! Wave Device,0x00200000,12,2,,5.03.2600.5512

BDA Receiver Components:
BDA Slip De-Framer,0x00600000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Let's try running this fix but first let's back up the registry:

Please go to *Start *- *Run *and copy and paste the following and then click OK:

*regedit /e c:\registrybackup.reg*

It won't appear to be doing anything and that's normal. Your mouse pointer may turn to an hour glass for a minute.

When it no longer has the hour glass, check in your C drive to be sure you have a file called* registrybackup.reg *before continuing. If you do not see that file, please let me know before proceeding.

Please visit the following link and follow the instructions to download and run the XP_CD-DVD-Fix:

http://www.dougknox.com/xp/scripts_desc/xp_cd_dvd_fix.htm

Then reboot the machine and let me know if the drive is back or not.


----------



## dgp1939 (Oct 9, 2003)

Did all that. When I restarted, the screen froze to the Dell Log temporary startup screen. Finally used Esc to continue. The Drive did not reappear, but I'll cause a power failure later and see if that does it.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Go to *Start *- *Run*- type in *devmgmt.msc* and click OK to open the Device Manager. Is there anything listed there for DVD/CD-ROM drives?


----------



## dgp1939 (Oct 9, 2003)

Checked there when My Computer came up void of CD-ROM. It should have been the next item under Disk Drives, but was not there. Will cause a circuit breaker power failure in a minute and let you know the result.

Removed all power from the computer. No change upon restart.

Checked in Device Manager again and the CD-ROM was not in residence.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Go to *Start *- *Run *- type in *diskmgmt.msc* and click OK to open Disk Management.

In the bottom half of the display does it indicate CDRom/DVD and show a drive letter?


----------



## dgp1939 (Oct 9, 2003)

It shows only Drive C @ 74 GB & change.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Go to *Start *- *Run *and copy and paste the following:


```
regedit /e C:\lookCDDrive.txt "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Class\{4D36E965-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}"
```
You won't see anything happen and it will only take a second. You will find the report it creates at C:\look.txt. Please open it in Notepad and then copy and paste the report here.


----------



## dgp1939 (Oct 9, 2003)

Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Class\{4D36E965-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}]
"Class"="CDROM"
@="DVD/CD-ROM drives"
"EnumPropPages32"="MmSys.Cpl,MediaPropPageProvider"
"Installer32"="storprop.dll,DvdClassInstaller"
"SilentInstall"="1"
"NoInstallClass"="1"
"TroubleShooter-0"="hcp://help/tshoot/tsdrive.htm"
"Icon"="-51"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Class\{4D36E965-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}\0000]
"EnumPropPages32"="storprop.dll,DvdPropPageProvider"
"InfPath"="cdrom.inf"
"InfSection"="cdrom_install"
"ProviderName"="Microsoft"
"DriverDateData"=hex:00,80,62,c5,c0,01,c1,01
"DriverDate"="7-1-2001"
"DriverVersion"="5.1.2535.0"
"MatchingDeviceId"="gencdrom"
"DriverDesc"="CD-ROM Drive"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Class\{4D36E965-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}\0000\DigitalAudio]
"RegistryVersion"=dword:00000001
"NumberOfBuffers"=dword:00000008
"SectorsPerRead"=dword:00000010
"SectorsPerReadMask"=dword:ffffffff
"CDDASupported"=dword:00000001
"CDDAAccurate"=dword:00000001

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Class\{4D36E965-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}\0001]
"EnumPropPages32"="storprop.dll,DvdPropPageProvider"
"InfPath"="cdrom.inf"
"InfSection"="cdrom_install"
"ProviderName"="Microsoft"
"DriverDateData"=hex:00,80,62,c5,c0,01,c1,01
"DriverDate"="7-1-2001"
"DriverVersion"="5.1.2535.0"
"MatchingDeviceId"="gencdrom"
"DriverDesc"="CD-ROM Drive"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Class\{4D36E965-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}\0001\DigitalAudio]
"RegistryVersion"=dword:00000001
"NumberOfBuffers"=dword:00000008
"SectorsPerRead"=dword:00000010
"SectorsPerReadMask"=dword:ffffffff
"CDDASupported"=dword:00000001
"CDDAAccurate"=dword:00000001

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Class\{4D36E965-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}\0002]
"EnumPropPages32"="storprop.dll,DvdPropPageProvider"
"InfPath"="cdrom.inf"
"InfSection"="cdrom_install"
"ProviderName"="Microsoft"
"DriverDateData"=hex:00,80,62,c5,c0,01,c1,01
"DriverDate"="7-1-2001"
"DriverVersion"="5.1.2535.0"
"MatchingDeviceId"="gencdrom"
"DriverDesc"="CD-ROM Drive"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Class\{4D36E965-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}\0002\DigitalAudio]
"RegistryVersion"=dword:00000001
"NumberOfBuffers"=dword:00000008
"SectorsPerRead"=dword:00000010
"SectorsPerReadMask"=dword:ffffffff
"CDDASupported"=dword:00000001
"CDDAAccurate"=dword:00000001

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Class\{4D36E965-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}\0003]
"EnumPropPages32"="storprop.dll,DvdPropPageProvider"
"InfPath"="cdrom.inf"
"InfSection"="cdrom_install"
"ProviderName"="Microsoft"
"DriverDateData"=hex:00,80,62,c5,c0,01,c1,01
"DriverDate"="7-1-2001"
"DriverVersion"="5.1.2535.0"
"MatchingDeviceId"="gencdrom"
"DriverDesc"="CD-ROM Drive"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Class\{4D36E965-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}\0003\DigitalAudio]
"RegistryVersion"=dword:00000001
"NumberOfBuffers"=dword:00000008
"SectorsPerRead"=dword:00000010
"SectorsPerReadMask"=dword:ffffffff
"CDDASupported"=dword:00000001
"CDDAAccurate"=dword:00000001


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Please download *SystemLook* from one of the links below and save it to your Desktop.
*Download Mirror #1
Download Mirror #2*
Double-click *SystemLook.exe* to run it.
Copy the content of the following code box into the main text field:

```
:filefind
cdrom.inf
```

Click the *Look* button to start the scan.
When finished, a notepad window will open with the results of the scan. Please post this log in your next reply.
*Note:* The log can also be found on your Desktop entitled *SystemLook.txt*


----------



## dgp1939 (Oct 9, 2003)

SystemLook 30.07.11 by jpshortstuff
Log created at 08:51 on 19/11/2011 by Don
Administrator - Elevation successful

========== filefind ==========

Searching for "cdrom.inf"
C:\WINDOWS\inf\cdrom.inf	--a--c- 35450 bytes	[05:05 04/08/2004]	[05:05 04/08/2004] 9BAA6F3637647C25A05F0AC694F5C5E6
C:\WINDOWS\ServicePackFiles\i386\cdrom.inf	--a--c- 35450 bytes	[05:05 04/08/2004]	[05:05 04/08/2004] 9BAA6F3637647C25A05F0AC694F5C5E6

-= EOF =-


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Navigate to this file:

C:\WINDOWS\inf\cdrom.inf

Right-click on the cdrom.inf file and select "install" and let it complete the installation.

Then reboot the machine and let me know if the CD drive shows in "My Computer" or in the Device Manager after doing that.


----------



## dgp1939 (Oct 9, 2003)

Unfortunately, the drive did not re-appear. I'll cause another power interruption and check again. It seems that the drive has reappeared in the past after performing some requested operation and then experiencing a coincidental power failure right afterward.

Will report again in the AM.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I don't think the power failure has anything to do with it. The last time the drive appeared wasn't it just after a full shutdown and start up?

Right-click on My Computer and click on "Manage." Then, on the left side, expand Storage by clicking on the + to the left of the word Storage and then click on Disk Management in the options that appear below it. Then click on "Action" at the top and select "Rescan Discs." Let me know if this restores the disk there.


----------



## dgp1939 (Oct 9, 2003)

Nothing happened. The newest glitch (just now discovered) is that pressing on the eject button on the physical CD-ROM unit produces no effect. The drawer does not open as it would a few days ago. Perhaps all this mess has been simply because the physical CD-ROM was dying of old age and presented no symptoms other than intermittent operation. A little smoke or an odor would have been nice of it. I will next open the tower and check wiring and cables. Probably the next step after that will be to simply purchase a new CD-ROM and install it. If the patient's heart has stopped beating, we can hook up ECGs all day and get nothing but a flat line on our screen.

I truly appreciate all the time and effort you have put into this and sincerely wish it had come to a different conclusion. Thanks again a thousand times.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I was going to suggest checking cables too. Something may have come loose. I also wanted to make sure there were no policies set that would hide the drive. That would involve exporting a couple of registry keys, if you want to give that a try.

Go to *Start *- *Run *and copy and paste the following:


```
regedit /e C:\lookCD5.txt "HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\Explorer"
```
Then run this code as well:

```
regedit /e C:\lookCD6.txt "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer"
```
You won't see anything happen and it will only take a second. You will find the reports they create at C:\lookCD5.txt and C:\lookCD6.txt. Please open it in Notepad and then copy and paste the report here.


----------



## dgp1939 (Oct 9, 2003)

Anything is worth a try, but I don't think that power to the drive is software-controlled. NAHHH! Also, this computer has been my sidekick since it came from DELL in 2002. I did have to add a new HDD and Monitor as they "passed on".

Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\Explorer]
"NoDriveTypeAutoRun"=dword:00000143
@=""
"LinkResolveIgnoreLinkInfo"=dword:00000000
"NoDriveAutoRun"=dword:03ffffff
"NoDrives"=dword:00000000

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\Explorer\Run]

Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer]
"LinkResolveIgnoreLinkInfo"=dword:00000000
"NoResolveSearch"=dword:00000001
"HonorAutoRunSetting"=dword:00000001
"NoDriveAutoRun"=dword:03ffffff
"NoDriveTypeAutoRun"=dword:00000143
"NoDrives"=dword:00000000

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer\run]


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I guess it doesn't owe you anything then. 

Those keys are fine. Have you checked the cables yet?


----------



## dgp1939 (Oct 9, 2003)

Will take cover off later today (Sunday) and let you know. A new drive with DVD burner goes for only about $25.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Sounds good to me.


----------



## dgp1939 (Oct 9, 2003)

Cables securely connected. Will order a Lite-On IHAS124-04 and let you know how things work out.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

dgp1939 said:


> Cables securely connected. Will order a Lite-On IHAS124-04 and let you know how things work out.


Thanks. I'd appreciate it.


----------



## dgp1939 (Oct 9, 2003)

Oops, that one is SATA. No SATA board. Changed order to an IDE DVD-CD-ROM burner. Very low price. Will have in a week or so.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Thanks for the update.


----------



## dgp1939 (Oct 9, 2003)

Dear Cookiegal,

Installed the new DVDRW Drive today. So far so good. My Computer recognizes it. Will check to see if Roxio sees it. Hope we're out of the woods on this one.

Update:

My Roxio software will not recognize the new unit. Have contacted Roxio Support for assistance before whining about it here.

Update:

Roxio indicates they will not support this version.

Update:

Tried re-installing from OEM disc, but got error message stating that it is not compatible with my version of Windows XP. Will go on the hunt for applicable software.

Update:

Downloaded CD Burner XP. It works almost exactly like Roxio. I'm good to go!

Went to the NET and downloaded VLC Media Player. Can now watch DVD movies.

Day After installation and still going strong. Looks like you can say this issue has been resolved. Thank you ever so much for all the time you spent trying to assist me in reviving my dead horse. You have 5 Stars in my book!

Star Date 5259.7: The Enterprise is running smoothly at warp speed again! Off to go someplace else nobody's ever visited!


----------



## dgp1939 (Oct 9, 2003)

It is now 12/07/2011 and the new drive is functioning perfectly. Thank you again and again for all your help. CD Burner XP is as good as the Roxio software that came with the computer.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

That's great. 

Here are some final instructions for you.

*Follow these steps to uninstall Combofix and all of its files and components.*

 Click *START* then *RUN*
 Now type *ComboFix /uninstall* in the runbox and click *OK*. Note the *space* between the *X* and the */uninstall*, it needs to be there (the screenshot is just for illustration purposes but the actual command uses the entire word "uninstall" and not just the "u" as shown in the picture).










Now you should turn system restore off to flush out all previous system restore points, then turn it back on and create a new restore point:

To turn off system restore, on the Desktop, right click on *My Computer* and click on *Properties.*
Click the *System Restore* tab.
Check *Turn off System Restore.*
Click Apply and then click OK.

Restart your computer, turn System Restore back on and create a restore point.

To create a new restore point, click on *Start*  *All Programs*  *Accessories*  *System Tools* and then select *System Restore*.

In the System Restore wizard, select *Create a restore point* and click the Next button.

Type a name for your new restore point then click on Create.


----------



## dgp1939 (Oct 9, 2003)

Did that. Thank you again!


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

It's my pleasure.


----------



## dgp1939 (Oct 9, 2003)

Well, I suppose this thread now goes from "In Progress" to "Resolved" Like a bad relative, I won't be back again until I need something (hahaha).


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

dgp1939 said:


> Well, I suppose this thread now goes from "In Progress" to "Resolved" Like a bad relative, *I won't be back again until I need something* (hahaha).


LOL! That's what we're here for.


----------

